# PINKY INC



## Pinky Bitches

PINKY INC. 
PINKY'S CELL: (513)484-2414


here's just a little of what we are doing at the shop :biggrin: 

hydraulics
custom hardlines(MR HARDLINES HIMSELF)
air ride
frame wraps
custom suspension
paint and body work
sheet metal work
full restoration
lift kits
lambo/suicide doors
chrome plating/powder coating
we will even change your oil :biggrin:














here's a few pics of the shop we just got into, 11,000 sq ft  plenty of room to build the hottest street hoppers in the midwest :biggrin: :biggrin: 
exuse the mess we are still moving and building at the same time :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

il post more pics when we get all moved in and cleaned up, this is just a taste of more to come  :biggrin:


----------



## CP

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Looks like a WESTSIDE garage to me. :biggrin: Even Chris put his Cutlass in there. Looks nice Jason and Lalo.


----------



## Boxman513

PEASANT BITCHES IN THE HOUSE........ITS GOIN" DOWN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 17 2008, 08:11 PM~9722551
> *Looks like a WESTSIDE garage to me. :biggrin:  Even Chris put his Cutlass in there.  Looks nice Jason and Lalo.
> *


yeah the mess right now is drivin me nuts, but once we get all moved and cleaned up ill feel much better :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 17 2008, 09:18 PM~9722627
> *yeah the mess right now is drivin me nuts, but once we get all moved and cleaned up ill feel much better :biggrin:
> *


Mine was always worse than that, but I didn't have Ryan to sweep the floors. :biggrin: Looks like you got plenty to do already.


----------



## showandgo

looks great, congrats


----------



## CP

Can I do all of the DONK lift kits?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cp aka(king of donks) :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 17 2008, 09:30 PM~9722765
> *Can I do all of the DONK lift kits?
> *


I thought you already did in Ohio. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9722669
> *looks great, congrats
> *


thanks jimmy, now you can shop call me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

too far fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

jimmy cmon fuker :biggrin: u the baller of the group


----------



## matdogg

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

nice shop there pinky


----------



## ENVIUS

i need the following chromed...

6 parker faucet slowdown blocks

4 parker accumes

4 stucchi checks

upper control arms

price? lol

lower control arms


----------



## flaco78

NICE


----------



## chromeandpaint

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

looking good


----------



## livin_low

looking good guys.


----------



## Scrilla

DAMN! Looking Good Homies... Where You boys Located? :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

nice spot fellas.good luck in your new shop.


----------



## Texaswayz

tight shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Finally! Good luck J & Lalo!

Don't forget we can custom machine parts also (y-blocks, switch panels, ect.)


----------



## Guest

looks good, nice rotisserie by the way :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

looks good and good luck :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

Looks good Best of luck to ya!


----------



## WSL63




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC

Shop looks Good Jason, Good luck to you in it. And look for the shop call from Jimmy you know if he gets bored He'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz

How much you guys charge for a full frame wrap? Like on a 82 cutllass??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 18 2008, 09:26 AM~9725548
> *looks good and good luck :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Brandon

nice!!!!


----------



## High-Class Customs

Looks good homie.. Good luck with the shop


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday

good luck guys.


----------



## HardTimes92

nice, glad to see another high caliber shop in the midwest good luck guys


----------



## E

i wish you guys much success.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

jimmy is bringing his astro to serve you pinky. :roflmao: Shop looks great call me homie.


----------



## DavyFromSC

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 18 2008, 07:17 PM~9729171
> *jimmy is bringing his astro to serve you pinky. :roflmao: Shop looks great call me homie.
> *


Thats scary, if he cant beat you with one front clip he'll turn it around and hop the other...lol :worship: :rofl:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 18 2008, 05:17 PM~9729171
> *jimmy is bringing his astro to serve you pinky. :roflmao: Shop looks great call me homie.
> *


sorry homie we gave up stupid trucks 10 years ago............maybe you should follow suit :biggrin: spank your girl on the ass for me


----------



## DavyFromSC

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 18 2008, 08:55 PM~9729835
> *sorry homie we gave up stupid trucks 10 years ago............maybe you should follow suit :biggrin: spank your girl on the ass for me
> *


Thought they were STOOPID Trucks and STOOPID stuck cars. Man I gotta keep up on my lingo.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

a big thanks to everyone for your support, we really appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Is that the king of all DONKEYS :0


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 18 2008, 07:00 PM~9729857
> *a big thanks to everyone for your support, we really appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *



coming out with your own hydraulic pumps too? i need a new distributer these west coast shipping prices are killing me


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 18 2008, 08:24 PM~9730485
> *coming out with your own hydraulic pumps too? i need a new distributer these west coast  shipping  prices are killing me
> *


pm sent


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im goin to try to post prices of frames and arms etc , and some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

God blessed the business keep makin the lowrider game stronger.cool ass body lifts


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 18 2008, 08:03 PM~9730317
> *Is that the king of all DONKEYS  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would be the phantom


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jan 19 2008, 08:41 AM~9732858
> *God blessed the business keep makin the lowrider game stronger.cool ass body lifts
> *


thanks bro, hopefully we can make a difference in the midwest


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice shop.I wish you guys the best of luck and prospers years to come.hell yea this will better the mid west.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks nim


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we will also be having a grand opening party/hopp off/good reason to eat and drink :biggrin: as soon as it warms up alittle, il keep everyone posted :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> *Bitches Posted Today, 03:42 PM
> we will also be having a grand opening party/hopp off/good reason to eat and drink  as soon as it warms up alittle, il keep everyone posted  *



shit homie we can do it in side that big ass shop :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes we could actually :biggrin:


----------



## monte88

congrats bro..i got your pm a while back..ill be in touch


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61

good luck and congrats. show how we do it in the midwest.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks fellas :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

*GOOD LUCK PINKY !! *


----------



## ~~RED~~

Good luck guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 19 2008, 07:24 PM~9735956
> *GOOD LUCK PINKY !!
> *


thanks bro, you need anything let me know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 19 2008, 07:27 PM~9735981
> *Good luck guys! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, when u guys come up you should check out the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Good luck and CONGRATS on the shop...... I assume we will c u at Casper here real soon eh???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

of course :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

LOOKS GOOD J HEY THE 63 COMIN ALONG I SEE IM GLAD YOU GOT YOUR PRACTICE IN ON THAT TRUNK PAN SO NOW YOU WILL BE READY TO DO MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 19 2008, 09:57 PM~9736766
> *LOOKS GOOD J HEY THE 63 COMIN ALONG I SEE IM GLAD YOU GOT YOUR PRACTICE IN ON THAT TRUNK PAN SO NOW YOU WILL BE READY  TO DO MINE :biggrin:
> *


when ever ur ready


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

The shop looks good. I know you guys will do the midwest proud :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks shortdog :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn its cold :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

damn short people :biggrin: jp


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ok punk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 20 2008, 03:33 PM~9740345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit since i got jokes tell lalo he is looking too skinny in this pic


----------



## Pinky Bitches

he did the 30 minute abs workout :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 18 2008, 07:55 PM~9729835
> *sorry homie we gave up stupid trucks 10 years ago............maybe you should follow suit :biggrin: spank your girl on the ass for me
> *


SPANK IT DAILY !! :biggrin: BUT NOT FOR YOU


----------



## showandgo

liar everyones doing it :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks for the machining MR.HARDLINES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

whens the free food..... lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Congrats on the new shop. Plenty of room to tear shit apart.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

when it gets warm :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 22 2008, 06:44 PM~9758568
> *Congrats on the new shop. Plenty of room to tear shit apart....  :biggrin:
> *


yep you aint lying :biggrin: thanks ron :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 19 2008, 10:46 AM~9732878
> *that would be the phantom
> *


i rember seeing that at casper last year im not a big wheel fan but that was one car i liked and u could tell alot of time was put into it  

Hope to see u guys at casper :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we will see u there homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 08:32 PM~9758913
> *we will see u there homie
> *


congrats bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 07:37 PM~9758962
> *congrats bro
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i just found a ls monte in my garage :0 freebieeeeee :biggrin: 
im drivin that beast tomarow


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 08:51 PM~9759082
> *i just found a ls monte in Ryan and Chads garage :0 freebieeeeee :biggrin:
> im drivin that beast tomarow
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 08:51 PM~9759082
> *i just found a ls monte in my garage :0 freebieeeeee :biggrin:
> im drivin that beast tomarow
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 08:51 PM~9759082
> *i just found a ls monte in my garage :0 freebieeeeee :biggrin:
> im drivin that beast tomarow
> *


He would let anyone drive the rag do you think he cares about an L.S.? :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 22 2008, 09:03 PM~9759216
> *He would let anyone drive the rag do you think he cares about an L.S.? :biggrin:
> *


Good point!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

posesion is :0 well u know :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 08:48 PM~9759060
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weldermyass

this one has A/C you couldnt pry it from him!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 22 2008, 09:29 PM~9759472
> *this one has A/C you couldnt pry it from him!
> *


I'll be sitting in it at your guys picnic. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you wana donate the elco as a shop car :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 09:32 PM~9758913
> *we will see u there homie
> *


  sounds good u all hopping i hope cause thats alwas a good show


----------



## edelmiro13

PM sent homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 08:56 PM~9759727
> *  sounds good u all hopping i hope cause thats alwas a good show
> *


yeah PINKY BITCHES will be there this year, with friends :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 11:00 PM~9759785
> *yeah PINKY BITCHES  will be there this year, with friends :biggrin:
> *


sounds good it should be a really fun show this is onlying going to be second time i shown the cutty and im in the columsem :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 09:02 PM~9759805
> *sounds good it should be a really fun show this is onlying going to be second time i shown the cutty and im in the columsem  :0
> *


that's cool, one of my favorites cause get to hang out with all the louisville homies,
il check out ur cutty when im there for sure


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 11:12 PM~9759907
> *that's cool, one of my favorites cause get to hang out with all the louisville homies,
> il check out ur cutty when im there for sure
> *


sounds good i seen u all hop alot but never meet any of u all so ill look forward t it bro :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 23 2008, 12:14 AM~9759946
> *sounds good i seen u all hop alot but never meet any of u all so ill look forward t it bro  :biggrin:
> *


You've met me, but I am the Lonely Louisville Guy. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

:thumbsup:


----------



## livin_low

looks like i will be there too :0


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jan 23 2008, 10:20 AM~9763223
> *looks like i will be there too :0
> *


WHAT :0 :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2008, 09:54 PM~9759696
> *you wana donate the elco as a shop car :biggrin:
> *


Sure donate the parts and I'll rep you. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no no you donate the elco and il yell yetti bitches, during the hops :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 23 2008, 07:40 PM~9766821
> *no no you donate the elco and il yell yetti bitches, during the hops :biggrin:
> *


What fun is that for me. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 23 2008, 07:43 PM~9766844
> *What fun is that for me. :biggrin:
> *


You and juandik can stand behind him and yeah WE build that shit......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 23 2008, 07:40 PM~9766821
> *no no you donate the elco and il yell yetti bitches, during the hops :biggrin:
> *


Double post.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 23 2008, 06:48 PM~9766864
> *You and juandik can stand behind him and yeah WE build that shit......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

whats up homie i think i will be down next week i will let you know


----------



## StreetCarKiller62

nice shop j


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## Spanky

INDIVIDUALS C.C.- OKLA 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup OH


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by StreetCarKiller62_@Jan 24 2008, 01:40 PM~9773484
> *nice shop  j
> *


thanks man, just tryin to get by :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up dan :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres some semi dually wheels we just powder coated :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

damn those go perfect witht the white roof on pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 24 2008, 08:29 PM~9777066
> *damn those go perfect witht the white roof on pinky
> *


its my latest modification :biggrin: hopping on semi wheels :0


----------



## showandgo

donk hoppin fool you know what to do


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ya never know :0


----------



## DUVAL

DOING IT BIG BABY..............MAD PROPS TO THE NEW HOP...........JUST WANT TO SHOW SOME LOVE ALL THE WAY FROM 



JACKSONVILLE, FL................................ :thumbsup:



THIS SHOP IS THE REAL DEAL YA'LLLL


----------



## DUVAL

GIVEN BIG PROPS TO THE NEW SHOP.............AND MUCH LUV FROM JACKSONVILLE, FLA..............HOLD DOWN THE MIDWEST BABY :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 24 2008, 10:28 PM~9778418
> *DOING IT BIG BABY..............MAD PROPS TO THE NEW HOP...........JUST WANT  TO SHOW SOME LOVE ALL THE WAY FROM
> JACKSONVILLE, FL................................ :thumbsup:
> THIS SHOP IS THE REAL DEAL YA'LLLL
> *


thanks homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some pics of the buildup of the setup in my wagon that myself and Mr. hardlines did :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

notice the machined parts connecting the adex's and the y-block :biggrin: all made by Mr.Hardlines  









































AND NO VISIBLE WIRES :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

FINISHED PRODUCT :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

SELLING my chopper too!
2004 ******* chopper
$13,000 pics are kinda crapy, sorry


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2008, 11:17 PM~9778926
> *FINISHED PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice I like


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 25 2008, 01:24 AM~9778992
> *SELLING my chopper too!
> 2004 ******* chopper
> $13,000 pics are kinda crapy, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put that on Craigslist Jason! But keep the helmet for Newt though.  

Link: Cincinnati Craigslist


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2008, 11:24 PM~9778992
> *SELLING my chopper too!
> 2004 ******* chopper
> $13,000 pics are kinda crapy, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, that's a nice mini chopper for your lil ass... hahaha


hey what's up pinky, what you been up too, congrats on the shop man. Good luck, hopefully I can get my schedule changed so that I can go up to a hop near you this year...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 25 2008, 12:17 AM~9778926
> *FINISHED PRODUCT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn J looking good how big is the hardline? looks bigger than normal


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2008, 10:27 PM~9777043
> *heres some semi dually wheels we just  powder coated  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take a set of these :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 25 2008, 09:49 AM~9780926
> *damn J looking good how big is the hardline? looks bigger than normal
> *


3/8-1/2 and 3/4 we used them all :biggrin: the 3/4 was a mutha to bend :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 25 2008, 01:50 PM~9782237
> *3/8-1/2 and 3/4 we used them all :biggrin: the 3/4 was a mutha to bend :0
> *


i bet they are looks real nice bro


----------



## 187_Regal

Good luck with the shop fellas.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87

hope to see this hope around for a long time..good luck


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2008, 10:27 PM~9777043
> *heres some semi dually wheels we just  powder coated  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those look real good and the hardlines on the pits looks badass :0  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

4:30 AM....................THE ON CITY IN THE WORLD THATS CLAIMS ITS COUNTY.................DUVAL............... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks bro,


----------



## cincyprohopper

PINKY INC is the shiiznit
:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:yes:


----------



## cincyprohopper

pink did you check to see if those chrome lowers work on tedd's frame? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no i forgot :angry:


----------



## cincyprohopper

god love the day of rest. as for tomarrow. a case of the mondays


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no rest for the wicked :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

Hope you get the shop in order before everybody spends their tax returns elsewhere! I know the midwest will be getting some more quality work done now 





> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 27 2008, 03:31 AM~9794158
> *4:30  AM....................THE ON CITY IN THE WORLD THATS CLAIMS ITS COUNTY.................DUVAL............... :thumbsup:
> *



what? says who


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 25 2008, 12:24 AM~9778992
> *SELLING my chopper too!
> 2004 ******* chopper
> $13,000 pics are kinda crapy, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn man you got a ******* bike they just up the street 20 miles


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 27 2008, 06:35 PM~9798107
> *Hope you get the shop in order before everybody spends their tax returns elsewhere! I know the midwest will be getting some more quality work done now
> what? says who
> *


homie we doin work right now :biggrin:  what do you need done  you want a car to hit 90 unstuck and be king of the street or just a lay and play :0 we got you covered :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 27 2008, 07:09 PM~9798341
> *damn man you got a ******* bike they just up the street 20 miles
> *


yeah got in 04 new at daytona bike week, love it just dont have time to enjoy it anymore  wana buy it :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just so everyone knows , we are fully functional and ready to build what ever it is you want!!!!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 07:21 AM~9801574
> *just so everyone knows , we are fully functional and ready to build what ever it is you want!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 10:21 AM~9801574
> *just so everyone knows , we are fully functional and ready to build what ever it is you want!!!!
> *



I need a money making machine please! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 10:21 AM~9801574
> *just so everyone knows , we are fully functional and ready to build what ever it is you want!!!!
> *



I need a money making machine please! :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Jan 27 2008, 05:14 PM~9796807
> *pink did you check to see if those chrome lowers work on tedd's frame? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 09:21 AM~9801574
> *just so everyone knows , we are fully functional and ready to build what ever it is you want!!!!
> *



Get to working!!!!!!


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 28 2008, 06:25 PM~9802901
> *I need a monkey milking machine please!  :cheesy:
> *




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 28 2008, 02:43 PM~9804408
> *
> *


thought i had u some chrome lowers for free :0 but they the wrong ones


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 07:59 PM~9806589
> *thought i had u some chrome lowers for free :0 but they the wrong ones
> *


Sounds like Ted's luck!!! :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

so todd when you coming down to get your frame did :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

after mine! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 08:16 PM~9806769
> *so todd when you coming down to get your frame did :biggrin:
> *


Sup Jason and Randy?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wuz up the yetti, still got the elco?
randy we can start on your frame after you come to the shop saturday and help me set up the other paint booth so i can use it to wrap frames in :0 what pinky has a paint booth and a frame booth :yes:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 08:16 PM~9806769
> *so todd when you coming down to get your frame did :biggrin:
> *


Talk numbers homeboy!!! Put me on!!! lol I got that X-frame rollin' chasis to put on it! I know you can find someone who needs that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

call you tomarow


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 08:30 PM~9806869
> *call you tomarow
> *


 :werd: SON!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 08:27 PM~9806840
> *wuz up the yetti, still got the elco?
> randy we can start on your frame after you come to the shop saturday and help me set up the other paint booth so i can use it to wrap frames in :0 what pinky has a paint booth and a frame booth :yes:
> *


Yes still got it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damnit yetti :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 09:03 PM~9807182
> *damnit yetti :biggrin:
> *


What? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cool


----------



## livin_low

hey jason i will be getting at you soon i need some parts for the regal.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jan 29 2008, 01:15 AM~9810627
> *hey jason i will be getting at  you soon i need some parts for the regal.
> *


cool let me know


----------



## Royalty

Just stopping by to say PINKY BITHES! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 29 2008, 12:05 PM~9812926
> *Just stopping by to say PINKY BITHES! :biggrin:
> *


pinky bitches appreciated


----------



## edelmiro13

Yo homie let me know if you gonna get those 14x6s for me.....or if you got the hook up I can pay for them and just get them sent to you just let me know.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 29 2008, 07:47 PM~9817090
> *Yo homie let me know if you gonna get those 14x6s for me.....or if you got the hook up I can pay for them and just get them sent to you just let me know.....
> *


il call about them tomarow homie, call you soon as i hear something


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## showandgo

sup fools


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 29 2008, 08:52 PM~9817701
> *il call about them tomarow homie, call you soon as i hear something
> *



Thanks


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2008, 08:19 AM~9801569
> *yeah got in 04 new at daytona bike week, love it just dont have time to enjoy it anymore  wana buy it :biggrin:
> *



hell naw shit i ain't got $$$ like you i can barely afford this 
lowrider shit...i'll put the word out around here bikes are fuck huge around 
here i like the bike though and it's not a bad price.....
hey pm me and let me know about that oklahoma shit we down


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I'll be there jason.


Wudup yetti! :wave:


----------



## midwest_swang

Lookin good  Nice shop yall doin it big :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
Want to trade me a frame wrap for a 72??? :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

post info and more pics, and whats the frame for ?


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 30 2008, 06:22 PM~9824905
> *post info and more pics, and whats the frame for ?
> *


My bubble top  Ill get more pics in a min.  Bought it from an old man who got it new from the dealer. Got the original title and bill of sale :cheesy:


----------



## cincyprohopper

little something for pinky http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYj1nkwMp4k :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

what up DK :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Jan 30 2008, 07:46 PM~9825845
> *what up DK :biggrin:
> *


Tryin' to get started on a new project homie! Passed out on any trailers lately? :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jan 30 2008, 06:14 PM~9824816
> *Lookin good   Nice shop yall doin it big  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Want to trade me a frame wrap for a 72???  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey J....here is that DONK project you been waitin' for! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2008, 07:16 PM~9834906
> *
> *


More pics not faces. :biggrin: Rep that work.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2008, 08:02 PM~9835406
> *More pics not faces. :biggrin:  Rep that work.
> *


 :0 Triple OG yetti seaks SON..................... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:02 PM~9835406
> *More pics not faces. :biggrin:  Rep that work.
> *


their coming son, im just a little slow that's all, il post some up tomarow :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's a couple :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oh and one of my favorites :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oops, il post some work pics tomarow


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 31 2008, 08:22 PM~9835619
> *:0 Triple OG yetti seaks SON..................... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just old not OG. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

my 20 ft enclosed trailer is for sale $3500, great condition, needs tires!! post pics tomarow


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

shop looks good Jason I wish I could of stayed longer to give ya ll a hand today but I had to get back I will see you at casper




GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some progress pics of a caddy we doin :biggrin: partial frame wrap,uppers,lowers,axle,and install


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## edelmiro13

> here's some progress pics of a caddy we doin :biggrin: partial frame wrap,uppers,lowers,axle,and install
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS VERY GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres another fleetwood we just picked up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 2 2008, 11:35 PM~9852860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*GOOD ASS WORK HOMIE!!!!!!*


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2008, 06:33 PM~9835703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn your just kiillin that bumper! :thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Hey J are you going over to the shop today,if you do give me a call before you head over!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Nice work pinky,yo was there any reasponce from cali guys about the tulsa picnic?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks on the props fellas  
and suburban i havent heard a response from the westcoast unless its in vegas, so i dont know what's goin to happen :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 3 2008, 12:35 AM~9852860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what I'm talking about Jason. :biggrin: Let them see what you can do.


----------



## yetti

F-ing double post. :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

very nice welds!

I like!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks dudes :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 3 2008, 02:43 PM~9856056
> *thanks dudes :biggrin:
> *


you got any work on a frame, post them up 

Did you do the frame on the pinky car? or is that you screamin on that truchha video "I BUILT THIS SHIT" lol.


----------



## juandik

uhhhh that me ..............sayin i built that shit actualy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 3 2008, 03:06 PM~9856186
> *you got any work on a frame, post them up
> 
> Did you do the frame on the pinky car? or is that you screamin on that truchha video "I BUILT THIS SHIT" lol.
> *


the dude on the video is my buddy josh :biggrin: and me and josh and cp did the pinky frame, WESTSIDE BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 3 2008, 03:08 PM~9856199
> *uhhhh that me ..............sayin i built that shit actualy :biggrin:
> *


lol car worked real nice, good job bro.

I cant forget you screamin, on my surround sound at home god damm LOUD lol.


----------



## juandik

lol yeah i tend to get a little TOO into the excitement of it all but it is in good fun..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 2 2008, 11:41 PM~9852897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres another fleetwood we just picked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many of my rotisorys are in that shop  need a bodycart or some tire skates, i hook a ninja up


----------



## Guest

caddy is looking good, by the way bro.


----------



## midwest_swang

I see a couple more CADDY KILLA victims :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 3 2008, 03:52 PM~9856440
> *caddy is looking good, by the way bro.
> *


2 rots, they are great, and thanks for the props :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 3 2008, 04:02 PM~9856483
> *I see a couple more CADDY KILLA victims  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: 
anymore info on the 72 homie, how it run, interior etc, how driveable is it


----------



## zc_delacruz

Is their any videos of Pink in action on Youtube??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Feb 4 2008, 07:06 AM~9860342
> *Is their any videos of Pink in action on Youtube??
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Southside01




----------



## zc_delacruz

where?? Got a link haha


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 3 2008, 05:50 PM~9854571
> *thanks on the props fellas
> and suburban i havent heard a response from the westcoast unless its in vegas, so i dont know what's goin to happen :biggrin:
> *


I don't think many from out there will travel very far,except maybe todd and nene,so if we(midwest)wants a hopp we'll have to go out there. :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Feb 4 2008, 10:21 AM~9860392
> *where?? Got a link haha
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=-xar0J4ep_w


----------



## DUVAL

MUCH LUV TO PINKY AND THE HOME'SAT THE SHOP......DOING IT BIG AT LALO'S KUSTOMS/PINKYS CUSTOMS .............................

BIG BUMP


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2008, 08:34 AM~9860428
> *I don't think many from out there will travel very far,except maybe todd and nene,so if we(midwest)wants a hopp we'll have to go out there. :biggrin:
> *



YOU WANT ME TO GET A RESPONSE OUT OF THEM ????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2008, 06:57 AM~9860331
> *2 rots, they are great, and thanks for the props  :biggrin:
> *


cool, if you need anything else i can help you with just let timmay know and i will see it gets your way  



and good luck on the shop bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 4 2008, 10:12 AM~9861139
> *MUCH LUV TO PINKY AND THE HOME'SAT THE SHOP......DOING IT BIG AT LALO'S KUSTOMS/PINKYS CUSTOMS .............................
> 
> BIG BUMP
> *


big thanks homeboy  tell dan and the high hitter crew we say hi :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2008, 07:34 AM~9860428
> *I don't think many from out there will travel very far,except maybe todd and nene,so if we(midwest)wants a hopp we'll have to go out there. :biggrin:
> *


if it comes to that, im down for sure


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2008, 08:35 PM~9865191
> *if it comes to that, im down for sure
> *


We know you love to drive. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 4 2008, 04:29 PM~9863726
> *cool, if you need anything else i can help you with just let timmay know and i will see it gets your way
> and good luck on the shop bro  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, we love the roticerees, they work great and we'll let u know if we need anything :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

what up fellaz... congrats on the shop.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 4 2008, 07:37 PM~9865215
> *We know you love to drive. :biggrin:
> *


NO, i just love to HOP :yes:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2008, 08:39 PM~9865235
> *NO, i just love to HOP :yes:
> *


Don't worry it fades over time. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 4 2008, 07:39 PM~9865230
> *what up fellaz... congrats on the shop.....
> *


THANKS bro i appreciate it , and if you need anything let us know :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i havent forgot about the pics of lincoln homie, just crazy buzy :biggrin: should be able to get them tomarow


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 416impala

wattup pinky, who does all the fab work there you and juandik?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 4 2008, 07:45 PM~9865290
> *wattup pinky, who does all the fab work there you and juandik?
> *


no , i did all the work in the pics and we have another guy(jason) who does work also :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2008, 07:34 AM~9860428
> *I don't think many from out there will travel very far,except maybe todd and nene,so if we(midwest)wants a hopp we'll have to go out there. :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT DOG IF I SAY I'M COMEING THEN I'M COMEING :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 4 2008, 07:53 PM~9865374
> *FUCK THAT DOG IF I SAY I'M COMEING THEN I'M COMEING :biggrin:
> *


well lets do it homie, tell ya boys tulsa it is and lets make it official


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im out for the night my computer is phucked :uh:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2008, 07:56 PM~9865418
> *well lets do it homie, tell ya boys tulsa it is and lets make it official
> *


----------



## big nuts

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

NICE


----------



## topless65

:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Whats up homie anything new?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Pinky Bitches

THANKS TOM YOUR THE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 09:37 PM~9872909
> *THANKS TOM YOUR THE MAN :biggrin:
> *


Not a problem. I had to do a last minute change though ,so that put the ship date out a couple of days. You will still get it before Casper though. 

Oh by the way have your guy change the spelling of sucide to suicide on the website.


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 6 2008, 05:28 AM~9876107
> *Not a problem. I had to do a last minute change though ,so that put the ship date out a couple of days. You will still get it before Casper though.
> 
> Oh by the way have your guy change the spelling of sucide to suicide on the website.
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 5 2008, 07:59 AM~9868515
> *Whats up homie anything new?
> *


should have some pics up soon, we in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 6 2008, 08:49 AM~9876329
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damnit forgot my camera at the shop :uh: pics tomarow


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 6 2008, 09:53 PM~9882137
> *damnit forgot my camera at the shop :uh: pics tomarow
> *


Excuse,excuses. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 6 2008, 08:57 PM~9882190
> *Excuse,excuses. :biggrin:
> *


i knew you were gona say that :biggrin: punk :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 6 2008, 10:01 PM~9882234
> *i knew you were gona say that :biggrin: punk :cheesy:
> *


Just trying to keep the beginners motivated. :0 Just kidding Jason. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti you get that caprice done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC

Hows the shop going pinky, everything cool? Im still trying to sell my trailer so i can scoop yours up :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 7 2008, 04:44 PM~9888273
> *yetti you get that caprice done yet? :biggrin:
> *


I'm going for the longest build ever. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 7 2008, 04:53 PM~9888873
> *I'm going for the longest build ever. :biggrin:
> *


just get to work and get it done and gone, then get that elco on the bumper so i can smash it :biggrin: 
cmon man get motivated


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 7 2008, 06:33 PM~9889187
> *just get to work and get it done and gone, then get that elco on the bumper so i can smash it :biggrin:
> cmon man get motivated
> *


If it was only that easy. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 8 2008, 03:06 AM~9889502
> *If it was only that easy. :biggrin:
> *


IT IS ,, i told you i would help


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2008, 07:43 PM~9889804
> *IT IS ,, i told you i would help
> *


Time is my biggest obstical right now. I work from 7 to 3:30 and go home and the wife works from 5 to 9 5 sometimes 6 days a week. So i have very little time to do anything. I did put 4 more pieces on the Caprice frame the other night. :biggrin: I'm also looking to move into a house with a bigger garage.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hey, while at work today I happened upon my first car I bought back in 94. It is a 86 Monte LS. When I had it it was a lowrider. I sold it in 97 or 98. 

I went up to the house , knocked on the door and asked if it was for sale (it needs some work) guy says 1 stack, I say 500 and gave him my #. He calls me an hour later.... I got it for 500. 

Man I'm fired up :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i love ls montes....congrats bro


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 7 2008, 09:39 PM~9890891
> *Hey, while at work today I happened upon my first car I bought back in 94. It is a 86 Monte LS. When I had it it was a lowrider. I sold it in 97 or 98.
> 
> I went up to the hose , knocked on the door and asked if it was for sale (it needs some work) guy says 1 stack, I say 500 and gave him my #. He calls me an hour later.... I got it for 500.
> 
> Man I'm fired up :biggrin:
> *


Did you dance like your avitar??? :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Fuck yeah I did. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Feb 7 2008, 03:46 PM~9888288
> *Hows the shop going pinky, everything cool? Im still trying to sell my trailer so i can scoop yours up :biggrin:
> *


shops going great homie, trailers sale pending, hit me up if you need anything


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 7 2008, 06:06 PM~9889502
> *If it was only that easy. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: i hear ya


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres that lincoln homie 14's in the rear


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## WSL63

The caddys need to go so we can get more g-bodys in there....... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 8 2008, 10:58 AM~9893925
> *The caddys need to go so we can get more g-bodys in there....... :biggrin:
> *



Sounds good to me. :cheesy:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 8 2008, 07:58 AM~9893925
> *The caddys need to go so we can get more g-bodys in there....... :biggrin:
> *


I'M READY FOR MINE TO COME HOME :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 8 2008, 09:42 AM~9894193
> *I'M READY FOR MINE TO COME HOME :biggrin:
> *


Your caddy turned out real nice.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

tonight is the last night so i need you all to hook me up with a vote....i could really use this adex......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387908&st=800

in case i missed someone out there.....i got one night left and this is it....i need your help....hook a brother up........


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 8 2008, 08:51 AM~9894262
> *Your caddy turned out real nice.....:thumbsup:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 8 2008, 08:51 AM~9894262
> *Your caddy turned out real nice.....:thumbsup:
> *



pics of it locked up :thumbsup:


----------



## LBC00

:biggrin: x2 we need pics ... the anticipation is killing us


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 8 2008, 10:10 PM~9898550
> *pics of it locked up :thumbsup:
> *


i wAS impressed they made sure it was nice and clean ..


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some pics of the setup :biggrin:


----------



## LBC00

I love that setup... if i could do one thing different i would put the placement of the solenoids some where more accessable. just incase they go out ....but i dont put together setups.... and i will close my mouth from here and still say awesome job....i would pay you to do the same :biggrin: ....andres.... lookin sweet homeboy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Feb 9 2008, 09:09 AM~9901744
> *I love that setup... if i could do one thing different i would put the placement of the solenoids some where more accessable. just incase they go out ....but i dont put together setups.... and i will close my mouth from here and still say awesome job....i would pay you to do the same  :biggrin: ....andres.... lookin sweet homeboy
> *


its really not that bad i hooked them up with the batts in, plus i hate seeing wires in a setup, its looks so much cleaner this way, but i understand what u sayin, i just wanted to give him something alittle diff then ordinary setup :biggrin:


----------



## LBC00

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 09:13 AM~9901760
> *its really not that bad i hooked them up with the batts in, plus i hate seeing wires in a setup, its looks so much cleaner this way, but i understand what u sayin, i just wanted to give him something alittle diff then ordinary setup :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt hatin on your work... great job... and i know what you mean bout the wires...i got a few i need to hide.... and different is always good


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 09:13 AM~9901760
> *its really not that bad i hooked them up with the batts in, plus i hate seeing wires in a setup, its looks so much cleaner this way, but i understand what u sayin, i just wanted to give him something alittle diff then ordinary setup :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS VERY CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup: I DONT LIKE ALL THE WIRES VISIBLE ALSO SO I AGREE WITH THE LOCATION OF THE NOIDS..........IF YOU GET A CHANCE POST SOME PICS OF IT LOCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you get my pm about your starter :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 09:19 AM~9901787
> *you get my pm about your starter :biggrin:
> *



YEAH I PM YOU BACK LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT IT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

everythings done but the starter, and waiting on wheels, im going to shop today and il get pics of it locked up and slammed


----------



## LBC00

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 09:24 AM~9901807
> *everythings done but the starter, and waiting on wheels, im going to shop today and il get pics of it locked up and slammed
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by LBC00_@Feb 9 2008, 10:09 AM~9901744
> *I love that setup... if i could do one thing different i would put the placement of the solenoids some where more accessable. just incase they go out ....but i dont put together setups.... and i will close my mouth from here and still say awesome job....i would pay you to do the same  :biggrin: ....andres.... lookin sweet homeboy
> *


If you keep your voltage up and your connections good, tight, and clean you should never have to change a solenoid anyway  Ive had the same noids for 2 years hittin the bumper on high voltage almost every summer weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

more pics in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## LBC00

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 9 2008, 06:45 PM~9904287
> *If you keep your voltage up and your connections good, tight, and clean you should never have to change a solenoid anyway   Ive had the same noids for 2 years hittin the bumper on high voltage almost every summer weekend  :cheesy:
> *


very true... very true...im waitin to see it laid out :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

I like the setup  Very clean. 2 To the nose :biggrin: What it do??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

midwest swang this look a little different :biggrin: you should see the back bumper now


----------



## LBC00

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 07:54 PM~9904345
> *midwest swang this look a little different :biggrin: you should see the back bumper now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAAAWWW Shit you guys aint plannin on gettin me back for that little incidence at black sunday are ya? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K you might have to substitute the Oldie for the CADDY KILLA. I hope it will be long gone by summer  The work is lookin real nice though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 06:52 PM~9904337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great homie all we need is those rims and you still got me on those 2 bars? :worship:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yep i got the 2 bars for ya :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

i will sY THIS DRUNK AND ALL for cadd kila or an other.........the caddy is straughtened out so if you are lookin to get at it this year good fuckin luck ........


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 10 2008, 12:30 AM~9906436
> *i will sY THIS DRUNK AND ALL  for cadd kila or an other.........the caddy is straughtened out  so if you are lookin to get at it this year  good fuckin luck ........
> *


Im the luckiest fucker I know :cheesy: I wont have the money to travel as much this year with my new house and garage and too many oldschool projects but any time you guys are in the area hit me up and ill give you directions to the crib. HOUSE CALL :biggrin: Im even havin a real flat slab poured in front of the garage so I can test cars and nose em up  Come on out get drunk and make me change the name before I sell it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

lol i have hard nuff time typin sobber i shoulnt try it drunk :roflmao:


----------



## cincyprohopper

midwest swang i got one question for ya 















what do you want on your tombstone? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn its windy over here :uh:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2008, 07:54 PM~9904345
> *midwest swang this look a little different :biggrin: you should see the back bumper now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well show us the back bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i got wait til monday i was on the switch from the door and lalos brother took the pic so i gota get from him :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 11:57 AM~9908826
> *i got wait til monday i was on the switch from the door and lalos brother took the pic so i gota get from him :biggrin:
> *


imagine that :biggrin: gotta keep it gangster


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 10 2008, 05:23 PM~9910441
> *imagine that  :biggrin:  gotta keep it gangster
> *


almost always from the door homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 05:38 PM~9910540
> *almost always from the door homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep, the black and white is the background on my lap top. killing that bumper


----------



## cincyprohopper

pinky i think your going to have to get taller shoes :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

hey pinky we going to extend the discount to the end of the month


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 05:45 PM~9910586
> *hey pinky we going to extend the discount to the end of the month
> *


if you wana thats fine :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Pinky needs some high heels! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

this is kinda cool, on march 8 in michigan, pinky and lalos will be the half time entertainment at a monster truck show :0 :biggrin: with the GRAVE DIGGER :biggrin: 
HOPPERS AT A MONSTER TRUCK SHOW ?:yes:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

What all you taking


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 10 2008, 05:59 PM~9910679
> *What all you taking
> *


PINKY, CADDY AND ?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Need a dancer...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

YOUR to expensive randy :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

what up PINKY 

MEAN GREEN is all back together ready to smash the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I was talking about a car or truck dancer you nasty ******! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 10 2008, 06:05 PM~9910719
> *what up PINKY
> 
> MEAN GREEN is all back together ready to smash the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


oh i forgot to mention the caddy is ready for a rematch :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 10 2008, 06:05 PM~9910721
> *I was talking about a car or truck dancer you nasty ******! :biggrin:
> *


thats not what your pm said :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 10 2008, 09:05 PM~9910719
> *what up PINKY
> 
> MEAN GREEN is all back together ready to smash the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


one question for you. 










what do you want on your tombstone? :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> *oh i forgot to mention the caddy is ready for a rematch *


CASPER it is :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

You mean you have men offering their "dancing services" to you in your pm's? 

Your like Josh Hume in that one pic...weird mother-fucker.... :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

what up randy. when we startn on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 10 2008, 06:09 PM~9910757
> *CASPER it is :biggrin:
> *


if we dont have another car ready for the monster truck show would you like mean green to go :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> *Pinky Bitches Posted Today, 06:11 PM
> 
> if we dont have another car ready for the monster truck show would you like mean green to go  *


you know I am down


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 10 2008, 06:13 PM~9910794
> *you know in down
> *


cool il let you know whats up real soon, they are paying for everything, we got 2 hotel rooms, gas paid and food vouchers and we in a sweet at the show (paid for)
POWER OF THE PINK


----------



## matdogg

> *cool il let you know whats up real soon, they are paying for everything, we got 2 hotel rooms, gas paid and food vouchers and we in a sweet at the show (paid for)
> POWER OF THE PINK *


PINKY BITCHES :worship:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 09:16 PM~9910814
> *cool il let you know whats up real soon, they are paying for everything, we got 2 hotel rooms, gas paid and food vouchers and we in a sweet at the show (paid for)
> POWER OF THE PINK
> *


DAMN pinky thanx :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 09:35 AM~9907835
> *midwest swang i got one question for ya
> what do you want on your tombstone? :biggrin:
> *


Naked Bitches :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 06:21 PM~9910848
> *DAMN  pinky thanx :biggrin:
> *


YOUR secret weapon aint ready yet homie :biggrin: savin the best for last :0


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 10 2008, 09:22 PM~9910857
> *Naked Bitches  :cheesy:
> *


naked chrome bitches is all i can get :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 08:11 PM~9910777
> *what up randy. when we startn on the monte  :biggrin:
> *



Which one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 09:22 PM~9910862
> *YOUR secret weapon aint ready yet homie :biggrin: savin the best for last :0
> *


i know homie


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man J you and Lalo doing it big!... Hey man hit me up with some chrome prices for my caddy... I am gonna do the front (uppers, lowers, tie rods, etc.) sometime in the next month or 2... then the rear (control arms and rear end) sometime this summer.


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 10 2008, 09:26 PM~9910890
> *Which one!!! :biggrin:
> *


which ever you want to start on :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 10 2008, 06:26 PM~9910890
> *Which one!!! :biggrin:
> *


not the stupin g-body :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 07:25 PM~9910888
> *naked chrome bitches is all i can get :biggrin:
> *


The hoosier ones from the truck stop? Ill take em :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 10 2008, 06:26 PM~9910894
> *Man J you and Lalo doing it big!... Hey man hit me up with some chrome prices for my caddy... I am gonna do the front (uppers, lowers, tie rods, etc.) sometime in the next month or 2... then the rear (control arms and rear end) sometime this summer.
> *


il pm you homeboy


----------



## cincyprohopper

hey pinky my frame in the garage is widder then a g body. A body :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stupid a-body's :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 08:27 PM~9910901
> *not the stupin g-body :uh:
> *


Hey, hey, that was my first car I ever bought with my own money, plus it was my first lowride....daym you a hatefull bastard... :biggrin: 

Yall get the second booth up yet?

When you wanting to start on the 76?


My plans for the LS is bodywork and paint, go through the engine and trans. 

15" k/o's with lo pro Vouges. :biggrin: Drive that mother back and forth to work.


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 10 2008, 09:29 PM~9910912
> *The hoosier ones from the truck stop? Ill take em  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got a deal :thumbsup: one stuppid hoosier bitch


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 09:29 PM~9910918
> *il pm you homeboy
> *


thanks man


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 10 2008, 06:34 PM~9910943
> *Hey, hey, that was my first car I ever bought with my own money, plus it was my first lowride....daym you a hatefull bastard... :biggrin:
> 
> Yall get the second booth up yet?
> 
> When you wanting to start on the 76?
> My plans for the LS is bodywork and paint, go through the engine and trans.
> 
> 15" k/o's with lo pro Vouges. :biggrin: Drive that mother back and forth to work.
> *


would like to get up by this week for sure, got frames to wrap


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 09:33 PM~9910939
> *stupid a-body's  :biggrin:
> *


 hey now :nono:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 07:35 PM~9910947
> *u got a deal :thumbsup: one stuppid hoosier bitch
> *


Are you guys all goin to carl casper? And is the new scarry caddy lock up going ? :biggrin: Ill have to make sure I come prepaired :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I can help this week. I am on call for work though. Shouldn't be a problem.

Let me know what days your staying late.


----------



## cincyprohopper

need keys to shop pinky. i want to start gettin there early. ill be there early tomarrow


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 10 2008, 09:37 PM~9910974
> *Are you guys all goin to carl casper? And is the new scarry caddy lock up going ? :biggrin: Ill have to make sure I come prepaired  :biggrin:
> *


YES


----------



## Westside Mint 76

i'm out....peace, don't use that hair grease!


----------



## WSL63

Lalo's Kustoms home of Ballin On A Budget.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 06:39 PM~9910983
> *need keys to shop pinky. i want to start gettin there early. ill be there early tomarrow
> *


like whats early? :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 09:43 PM~9911010
> *like whats early? :biggrin:
> *


ill just wait for u :thumbsup:


----------



## cincyprohopper

im out :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 10 2008, 06:46 PM~9911025
> *ill just wait for u :thumbsup:
> *


remind me to get keys made tomarow


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 10 2008, 08:34 PM~9910943
> *Hey, hey, that was my first car I ever bought with my own money, plus it was my first lowride....daym you a hatefull bastard... :biggrin:
> 
> Yall get the second booth up yet?
> 
> When you wanting to start on the 76?
> My plans for the LS is bodywork and paint, go through the engine and trans.
> 
> 15" k/o's with lo pro Vouges. :biggrin: Drive that mother back and forth to work.
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 10 2008, 08:37 PM~9910974
> *Are you guys all goin to carl casper? And is the new scarry caddy lock up going ? :biggrin: Ill have to make sure I come prepaired  :biggrin:
> *


No need for that.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

got the frame booth up today, ready to start wrapping :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

check out the gangsta lean with the new spindles


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thats nice


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Daym that was fast!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 11 2008, 03:47 PM~9917854
> *Daym that was fast!
> *


i dont have time to mess around son :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

for anyone that tried to get ahold of me on my cell , and couldnt get through I apologize, and my phone should be fixed tomarow


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 08:11 PM~9910780
> *:biggrin:
> if we dont have another car ready for the monster truck show would you like mean green to go  :biggrin:
> *



word up, where it at???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Feb 11 2008, 05:38 PM~9918767
> *word up, where it at???
> *


il know more in a few weeks , and i cant remember :biggrin: i already forgot :uh: my memory sucks


----------



## edelmiro13

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 11 2008, 05:51 PM~9918922
> *il know more in a few weeks , and i cant remember  :biggrin: i already forgot  :uh: my memory sucks
> *


thats cool let me know that would be cool


----------



## edelmiro13

Hey Pinky how's the freeway out there?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 12 2008, 11:48 AM~9923451
> *Hey Pinky how's the freeway out there?
> *


From the snow?


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2008, 10:03 AM~9923556
> *From the snow?
> *



yeah.........is it drivable


----------



## edelmiro13

Dam bad weather..........sorry I could'nt make it homie


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 11 2008, 07:21 PM~9918639
> *for anyone that tried to get ahold of me on my cell , and couldnt get through I apologize, and my phone should be fixed tomarow
> *


Pay the bill, dip-shit.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 12 2008, 05:13 PM~9926551
> *Dam bad weather..........sorry I could'nt make it homie
> *


no problem homie, we see you thursday


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2008, 07:12 PM~9927125
> *no problem homie, we see you thursday
> *


Still waiting on some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Feb 12 2008, 06:12 PM~9927125-->
> 
> 
> 
> no problem homie, we see you thursday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Feb 12 2008, 06:18 PM~9927147
> *Still waiting on some pics. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

did i already post these :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

il post some with the rear wheels on and cleaned up tomarow :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2008, 08:39 PM~9927906
> *did i already post these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not the bigbody I was wanting to see, don't get me wrong it is nice. I'll just have to wait for casper pics I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ohhhh i see, il get some up tomarow maybe, its hitting bumper so hard we gona get it to go higher so we dont blow out the fillers, :0 cause they getting read to go :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2008, 08:49 PM~9928008
> *ohhhh i see, il get some up tomarow maybe, its hitting bumper so hard we gona get it to go higher so we dont blow out the fillers, :0 cause they getting read to go :biggrin:
> *


Never stopped you with PINKY. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 12 2008, 07:49 PM~9928016
> *Never stopped you with PINKY. :0
> *


she's perfect just the way she is :yes: no need for change :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2008, 08:53 PM~9928057
> *she's perfect just the way she is  :yes: no need for change :biggrin:
> *


There always need for change. I wish I could just leave it alone. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah i figure if she gets beat again, then il build something else and conquer the world :0 :biggrin: i guess the third time will be the charm that motivates me to build something else :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2008, 09:00 PM~9928106
> *yeah i figure if she gets beat again, then il build something else and conquer the world :0  :biggrin: i guess the third time will be the charm that motivates me to build something else :biggrin:
> *


So you want me to build mine radical? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 12 2008, 08:03 PM~9928130
> *So you want me to build mine radical? :biggrin:
> *


if you want me to conquer the world, be my guest, plus at least youll be building something :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2008, 09:08 PM~9928180
> *if you want me to conquer the world, be my guest, plus at least youll be building something :biggrin:
> *


You know I ain't building shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 12 2008, 08:11 PM~9928217
> *You know I ain't building shit. :biggrin:
> *


you lazy fuker, BUILD THAT SHIT SON :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2008, 09:13 PM~9928244
> *you lazy fuker, BUILD THAT SHIT SON :biggrin:
> *


Old age IS a mother******. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 12 2008, 09:11 PM~9928217
> *You know I ain't building shit. :biggrin:
> *


Fly down here and help with mine...... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 12 2008, 09:15 PM~9928271
> *Fly down here and help with mine...... :biggrin:
> *


I :biggrin: don't have time to build mine, how will I have the time to do that?


----------



## edelmiro13

TTT


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 12 2008, 09:18 PM~9928305
> *I :biggrin:  don't have time to build mine, how will I have the time to do that?
> *


Get dan to watch the kids................. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

(BigPimpin)
Yo kids do you want to go gas hop the monte your dad will not mind..... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 13 2008, 07:51 PM~9936485
> *Get dan to watch the kids................. :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> (BigPimpin)
> Yo kids do you want to go gas hop the monte your dad will not mind..... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You aint lying. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

sorry no pics today, gotta do some work on the cars we takin to casper next weekend :biggrin: so im alittle busy


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 13 2008, 08:51 PM~9936485
> *Get dan to watch the kids................. :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> (BigPimpin)
> Yo kids do you want to go gas hop the monte your dad will not mind..... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL....I just came in to check the weather for tomorrow.....now I'm going back to the shop!!! Yetti.....get to work! :biggrin: (I have to join in on the fun). :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 13 2008, 09:36 PM~9937418
> *LOL....I just came in to check the weather for tomorrow.....now I'm going back to the shop!!!    Yetti.....get to work!  :biggrin:  (I have to join in on the fun).  :cheesy:
> *


Yours is heated it don't matter how it is outside. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 13 2008, 09:40 PM~9937452
> *Yours is heated it don't matter how it is outside. :biggrin:
> *


Its called two sweat shirts, two sweat pants and two pair of socks!!!!! :biggrin: Gas costs A LOT...especially when you are painting a car in the middle of winter.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

WTF's wrong with your website? Can't get there.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 14 2008, 06:07 PM~9944594
> *WTF's wrong with your website? Can't get there.
> *


updating punk :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Hey homie just stoping in to say thanks for the great job on my Fleetwood :thumbsup: And also tell Lalo and his brother thank you for coming out there with a rim and tire for me that very firme of them........Almost like Lowrider road side assitance :biggrin: No but for real thanks I owe you guys for that one.........


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 8 2008, 09:48 AM~9893879
> *heres that lincoln homie 14's in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who Made Those Lincoln Tie Downs? :dunno:


----------



## juandik

Mr.Hardlines made them


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 14 2008, 10:53 PM~9946121
> *Mr.Hardlines made them
> *


And I drew them in AutoCAD :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 14 2008, 07:59 PM~9945627
> *Hey homie just stoping in to say thanks for the great job on my Fleetwood  :thumbsup: And also tell Lalo and his brother thank you for coming out there with a rim and tire for me that very firme of them........Almost like Lowrider road side assitance  :biggrin:  No but for real thanks I owe you guys for that one.........
> *


no problem homeboy glad we could help out and very glad your a satisfied customer


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hey I need everyones vote in the "win a free Adex" my setup is one of the 20. Tell everyone! pass it along.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 15 2008, 02:00 PM~9950703
> *Hey I need everyones vote in the "win a free Adex" my setup is one of the 20. Tell everyone! pass it along.
> *


il vote for you if you buy pinky new batteries :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ohioratrodder

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 15 2008, 03:00 PM~9950703
> *Hey I need everyones vote in the "win a free Adex" my setup is one of the 20. Tell everyone! pass it along.
> *


voted for you randy


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Man I need help, Suburbanswingin is beating me....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

car show season starts next weekend, hope everyones ready :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO

cant wait. now ill finally have something to show off a little, even though its probably been to some shows before. itll still new around here


----------



## showandgo

we partying this weekend or what fool


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I'll be down Sat. comming home Sun.!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2008, 07:04 PM~9965422
> *car show season starts next weekend, hope everyones ready :biggrin:
> *


Can we start next year I'm not ready? :biggrin: I probally won't be ready then either. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im actually not ready either :uh: damn batteries :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Where's everyone staying?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2008, 08:13 PM~9965861
> *im actually not ready either :uh: damn batteries :biggrin:
> *


Just take off your left shoe and go get new ones. :0 That's where the ballers out here keep all the money. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Have Ange open her purse, move your ball-sack around, and have her give you some $


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we figured on getting a hotel when we get down there randy, and there was nothing in my left shoe yetti :biggrin: oh except my foot


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 07:16 PM~9965889
> *Have Ange open her purse, move your ball-sack around, and have her give you some $
> *


got jokes huh :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 08:16 PM~9965889
> *Have Ange open her purse, move your ball-sack around, and have her give you some $
> *


That wasn't very nice Randy. :biggrin: But it was FUNNY.


----------



## showandgo

lolol and yetti is the baller who came up with that concept


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Man, I've had the flu for the last 4 days, thats the first time in 4 days I've felt like crackin on something...I feel better :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2008, 08:20 PM~9965930
> *lolol and yetti is the baller who came up with that concept
> *


Always the richest guy claiming someone else has all the money. (Cough) RAG 59. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 07:21 PM~9965940
> *Man, I've had the flu for the last 4 days, thats the first time in 4 days I've felt like crackin on something...I feel better :thumbsup:
> *


im just now gitting sick and it sucks :barf:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2008, 08:22 PM~9965950
> *im just now gitting sick and it sucks :barf:
> *


I think I'm just getting over it, but my kids have been sneezing alot. :0 Hey Jason just take out a pump and use all the good batteries to hop it. :biggrin: Single.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I'm still not good, thank God for federal holidays (I'm off work tomorrow). Or I'd have to take a sick day.

Is Ange feeling any better?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey jimmy you still bringing that $20 grand your gona loan me, i mean give me :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

IS D4L making the trip this weekend?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 08:26 PM~9966002
> *IS D4L making the trip this weekend?
> *


No. Dan got to drive the Monte home in the snow from World of wheels today. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 17 2008, 07:22 PM~9965949
> *Always the richest guy claiming someone else has all the money. (Cough) RAG 59. :biggrin:
> *


lolol you are funny who has a 59 rag? and jason sure i will loan you 20 on friday and all you have to do is give me 30 back on sunday and oh yeah i will need your car, chopper, and shop keys for collateral :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

WOW, hope the insurance is correct doing that kinda stuff...


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2008, 09:29 PM~9966024
> *lolol you are funny who has a 59 rag? and jason sure i will loan you 20 on friday and all you have to do is give me 30 back on sunday and oh yeah i will need your car, chopper, and shop keys for collateral :biggrin:
> *



You'll hafta ask Ange for his sack!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2008, 07:29 PM~9966024
> *lolol you are funny who has a 59 rag? and jason sure i will loan you 20 on friday and all you have to do is give me 30 back on sunday and oh yeah i will need your car, chopper, and shop keys for collateral :biggrin:
> *


DAMN :0 businessmen :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 08:29 PM~9966027
> *WOW, hope the insurance is correct doing that kinda stuff...
> *


He didn't want to do that. :biggrin: It snowed like 4 inches last night and the show ended today, it was melted on the roads so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Let the cleaning begin! Fuckin salt and shit. That slurry is some corrosive stuff!!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 07:30 PM~9966033
> *You'll hafta ask Ange for his sack!
> *


no she can keep that for sure


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2008, 07:30 PM~9966034
> *:biggrin:
> DAMN :0  businessmen :biggrin:
> *


so should i bring it then :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 08:34 PM~9966068
> *Let the cleaning begin! Fuckin salt and shit. That slurry is some corrosive stuff!!
> *


That's what I said, I hate cleaning cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

randy i might have to kick your ass next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Come on mother-fucker, Ima be out like a boner in sweat-pants!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2008, 07:35 PM~9966080
> *so should i bring it then :0  :biggrin:
> *


umm i guess maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 17 2008, 08:34 PM~9966068
> *Let the cleaning begin! Fuckin salt and shit. That slurry is some corrosive stuff!!
> *



No snow to drive on except on my street. :biggrin: Just a few wet patches around town....it still looks clean. And I don't mind cleaning either.....gotta keep yo shit clean!!!! Bling bling! Pinky Bitches. :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 17 2008, 09:02 PM~9966876
> *No snow to drive on except on my street.  :biggrin:  Just a few wet patches around town....it still looks clean.  And I don't mind cleaning either.....gotta keep yo shit clean!!!!  Bling bling! Pinky Bitches.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 18 2008, 04:39 AM~9966107
> *Come on mother-fucker, Ima be out like a boner in sweat-pants!!
> *


 :0 LOL


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## PHAT-SO

I just want to thank lalo and pinky for coming to the ville today and being nice enough to bring my caddy with them. They are really good people. It need a tune up and some cleaning, but i think its gonna be a good roller. thanks again guys and ill see yall at the show.


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Feb 19 2008, 05:24 PM~9980426
> *I just want to thank lalo and pinky for coming to the ville today and being nice enough to bring my caddy with them. They are really good people. It need a tune up and some cleaning, but i think its gonna be a good roller. thanks again guys and ill see yall at the show.
> *


The White Coupe???


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Feb 19 2008, 04:25 PM~9980434
> *The White Coupe???
> *


yes sir!!!!


----------



## PHAT-SO

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=3916344 coupeindaville


----------



## bucky

nice !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by HOSTILE CAPRICE_@Feb 19 2008, 05:09 PM~9980735
> *nice !!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


thanks!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Feb 19 2008, 04:24 PM~9980426
> *I just want to thank lalo and pinky for coming to the ville today and being nice enough to bring my caddy with them. They are really good people. It need a tune up and some cleaning, but i think its gonna be a good roller. thanks again guys and ill see yall at the show.
> *


hey no problem homie  glad you like the caddy, and hit us up at the show this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## SixTreDippa313

Me and the family from Detroit say congrats on the shop.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 88'Chevy Rider_@Feb 19 2008, 07:51 PM~9982089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the family from Detroit say congrats on the shop.
> *


thanks homie, the kids love the pinky :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 19 2008, 07:44 PM~9982017
> *hey no problem homie  glad you like the caddy, and hit us up at the show this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


will do homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 19 2008, 07:44 PM~9982017
> *hey no problem homie  glad you like the caddy, and hit us up at the show this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


no phone call i see how it is????? :angry:


----------



## 187_Regal

see you guys this weekend........we need to get together and get some drinks.......except that guy with the thumbs.....lol....jk.....hope you all make it down ok.....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 19 2008, 11:29 PM~9983133
> *see you guys this weekend........we need to get together and get some drinks.......except that guy with the thumbs.....lol....jk.....hope you all make it down ok.....
> *


Im sure josh will take you out for some drinks :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 20 2008, 01:14 AM~9983651
> *Im sure josh will take you out for some drinks  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AHHAAHAHAHAHAH shut the fuck up!


:biggrin:





edit i dont know how to quote both you fookers


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Feb 19 2008, 05:30 PM~9980459
> *yes sir!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: good deal for that car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 19 2008, 09:10 PM~9982279
> *thanks homie, the kids love the pinky :biggrin:
> *


and...PINKY LUV DA KIDZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 19 2008, 09:06 PM~9982857
> *no phone call i see how it is????? :angry:
> *


phuk :0 oops sorry john, dropped car off and bounced, sorry homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the pink is ready :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Feb 20 2008, 04:11 AM~9984955
> *and...PINKY LUV DA KIDZ!!!! :biggrin:
> *



where is the pics of that box at todd?


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2008, 05:38 PM~9910540
> *almost always from the door homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 20 2008, 07:00 PM~9989758
> *where is the pics of that box at todd?
> *


Its comin'...It's in the paint shop now. Red is gonna stripe it on March 1!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 21 2008, 12:23 PM~9995990
> *Nice Pics!  :thumbsup:
> *


thats how i do it homie :biggrin:


----------



## mrhardline




----------



## edelmiro13

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## HardTimes92

cars looked good in the hop as usuall guys


----------



## showandgo

had a great time this weekend with all you drunk asses :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up looked good from the video


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looked good bro srry i didnt get to talk with u


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looked good out there guys, way to rep the midwest!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks to all :biggrin: we had a great time as usual, cant wait until next year, good seeing jimmy as usual :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2008, 07:09 AM~10023527
> *thanks to all :biggrin: we had a great time as usual, cant wait until next year, good seeing jimmy as usual :biggrin:
> *


lol i think we are getting alittle old for the type of partying we still can do :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2008, 07:22 AM~10023572
> *lol i think we are getting alittle old for the type of partying we still can do :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :no:


----------



## midwest_swang

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: I seen the video of Carl Casper what happened to my buddy lalo's Caddy man? :biggrin: Just givin yall hell  But foreal it looked like a good time I pussed out cause the weather somethin about pullin a linc in ice and snow wit no trailer brakes scares me. :biggrin: Once this punk ass weather is over I will awaiken the beast and hit tha streets :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Jason hit me when u want that Car


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Yeah I heard "Dirty J" looked like a fucken douche bag at the hop LOL :biggrin: 

Took Rhoades' spot.


----------



## La Lo

good seeing you all out there, wish i could have meet you and my name sake la lo. maybe at southern showdown. ILL BRING THE BEER.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 25 2008, 03:59 PM~10027172
> *Yeah I heard "Dirty J" looked like a fucken douche bag at the hop LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Took Rhoades' spot.
> *


we call him "THE GHOSTRIDER" cause he was ghost riding the escalade doin 80 on the highway :0 :biggrin: ghost ride the whip, ghost ride the whip


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10027172
> *Yeah I heard "Dirty J" looked like a fucken douche bag at the hop LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Took Rhoades' spot.
> *



Dirty J...ahhahahahahhahahahhah My boy was at the bar and looked like he just pulled a motor.... Try'n to shake your hand and all that hahahahahahha....... Jeff says cant leave the disconnect alone the game needs him :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ted let me know when ur bringing the earnge down :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

You better get to working on the Mint 76!! You owe me for bringing your wife to the show :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 26 2008, 07:18 AM~10032709
> *You better get to working on the Mint 76!! You owe me for bringing your wife to the show :biggrin:
> *


still waiting on you to get down here and break the frame apart ***, get it apart and il start on it homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 26 2008, 09:12 AM~10032695
> *ted let me know when ur bringing the earnge down  :biggrin:
> *


I need to charge the batterys so I can drive it down thier...maybe drop it off this weekend


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

With all the Westside vehicles there, when do you want to come and get the purple one????? :biggrin: 









No,................................................... I really am serious!!!!!!

I have to start cleaning out my dads garage!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 26 2008, 12:28 PM~10034349
> *With all the Westside vehicles there, when do you want to come and get the purple one????? :biggrin:
> No,................................................... I really am serious!!!!!!
> 
> I have to start cleaning out my dads garage!
> *


let me know bro, well work something out


----------



## 1sexytre

i aint in westside but you got room for my 63 lol


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Feb 26 2008, 04:34 PM~10035769
> *i aint in  westside but you got room for my 63 lol
> *


Keep'em comin'.....PINKY GOT BILLS TO PAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 26 2008, 06:25 PM~10035674
> *let me know bro, well work something out
> *


I will give you a call in the next few days bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word son :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 27 2008, 10:06 AM~10040998
> *word son :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

get them frames in here fellas, summers coming quick, and we takin a break after the monster truck show to get some work done  :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 28 2008, 04:20 PM~10051949
> *ttt
> *


----------



## dlinehustler

:0 :0


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## dlinehustler

Yes Pinky does get on the streets :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

Look how nice & clean J :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 29 2008, 05:12 PM~10060201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


Ol Skool pic there!!!


----------



## HIGH HITTER

WHAT UP JASON.....MUCH LUV HAD A GOOD TIME.. JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS....HOW DEM THUMBS ??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WOW the pinky needs a makeover for sure :0 and the blazer might make an appearance at the pic nic :biggrin: 
whats up dan, the ghost riders thumb is healing


----------



## cincyprohopper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hes all thumbs :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Dirty J + Little j = Lalos Kustoms :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

yes its finally warming up :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

mint 76 +randy not coming to shop=broke frame :biggrin: 
you feeling any better puddin


----------



## cincyprohopper

Happy birthday to cornfeed3wheelin


----------



## cincyprohopper

oops cornfield3wheelin
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 29 2008, 06:17 PM~10060233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this picture says it all


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah 6 years of getting beat to death is taking a toll


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Mar 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10070003
> *Happy birthday to cornfeed3wheelin
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Mar 2 2008, 01:12 PM~10070008
> *oops cornfield3wheelin
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

morning fellas and ladies :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave: HEY HOMIE YOU GOING TO POST ANY PICS OR VIDEO OF THE SHOW............


----------



## caddychic

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 3 2008, 09:16 AM~10075613
> *morning fellas and ladies :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 3 2008, 09:01 AM~10076026
> *:wave: HEY HOMIE YOU GOING TO POST ANY PICS OR VIDEO OF THE SHOW............
> *


yeah im going to take pics and vid and il post everything when we get back  :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by caddychic_@Mar 3 2008, 09:06 AM~10076056
> *Good Morning!
> *


top of the mornin to ya :biggrin: got a frame for you already done, check your pms


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up J hey you have a pm bro


----------



## edelmiro13

http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2006/...o_y_suavec.html

Hey homie I'm sure you have seen this link but I found it on here and was reading it and as you scroll down BAM theres PINKY she everywhere homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey thats cool homie, thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we are read for the monster truck show this weekend, both cars on the bumper (hard) just alittle tlc :biggrin: man i hope the gravedigger dont run the pink over :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got any power balls an 8" cylinders? PM me if you do


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 12:00 PM~10094955
> *
> *



I am faxing Jason the list today tell him it coming it's coming!! LOL!


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 3 2008, 11:20 AM~10076124
> *top of the mornin to ya
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 5 2008, 06:22 PM~10098069
> *I am faxing Jason the list today tell him it coming it's coming!! LOL!
> *


thanks armin, he was stalking the fax machine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 08:54 PM~10099151
> *thanks armin, he was stalking the fax machine :0  :biggrin:
> *


More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2008, 07:57 PM~10099172
> *More pics. :biggrin:
> *


yetti you are very bossy :biggrin: but i got more pics coming soon of g-body frame and some pics of -------? and some sneak pics of ------? :biggrin: :biggrin: oh and then theres the secret pics of -------????? :0 :0 :biggrin: gotta love the yetti  hey you get that caprice done yet or the elco?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 09:11 PM~10099298
> *yetti you are very bossy :biggrin: but i got more pics coming soon of g-body frame and some pics of -------? and some sneak pics of ------?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: oh and then theres the secret pics of -------?????  :0  :0  :biggrin: gotta love the yetti  hey you get that caprice done yet or the elco?
> *


No but i did work on the Caprice the other day. :biggrin: I will start working on it real soon, been to cold to work with the garage door open.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah this weather sucks, no motivation :uh:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 09:32 PM~10099546
> *yeah this weather sucks, no motivation :uh:
> *


I wish it was Just the weather. :biggrin: You got heat in the shop so get busy. :0 You start on Randy's frame yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10099565
> *I wish it was Just the weather. :biggrin:  You got heat in the shop so get busy. :0  You start on Randy's frame yet?
> *


goin to start on it next week , we got that monster truck show to hop at this weekend ON TV(MONSTER JAM) so we gota be on point if you know what i mean, :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 09:37 PM~10099609
> *goin to start on it next week , we got that monster truck show to hop at this weekend ON TV(MONSTER JAM) so we gota be on point if you know what i mean,  :biggrin:
> *


The carbon monoxide from the trucks will take care of that. :biggrin: Have fun being famous superstar. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

your crazy, i aint no superstar , im just a lowrider guy trying to keep the lowrider movement moving :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 09:48 PM~10099747
> *your crazy, i aint no superstar , im just a lowrider guy trying to keep the lowrider movement moving :biggrin:
> *


Good luck with that one. :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 6 2008, 03:50 AM~10099764
> *Good luck with that one. :biggrin:
> *




LOL!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2008, 08:50 PM~10099764
> *Good luck with that one. :biggrin:
> *


somebody has to do it :dunno:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2008, 09:54 PM~10099802
> *somebody has to do it :dunno:
> *


I'm sure if J.G. can't do it............................He'll die tryin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you know me homie :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Mar 5 2008, 09:54 PM~10099802-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 5 2008, 09:50 PM~10099764
> *
> Good luck with that one. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> somebody has to do it :dunno:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:roflmao: :roflmao: Man o man! :banghead: lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> somebody has to do it :dunno:


:roflmao: :roflmao: Man o man! :banghead: lol
[/quote]
what are you beating your head about :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> :roflmao: :roflmao: Man o man! :banghead: lol


what are you beating your head about :biggrin:
[/quote]
Me. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

More pics.


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Team Pro Hopper with Tom Meents (Max D)


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Tom Meents f****** with Jason


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 8 2008, 11:58 PM~10124489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Meents f****** with Jason
> *


Why are the white boyz doing country line dancing??????????????????????? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey rob the hood wants there teeth back...............
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 9 2008, 04:22 PM~10126133
> *Why are the white boyz doing country line dancing??????????????????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey rob the hood wants there teeth back...............
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wow.





wow.


----------



## dancingwife

Welded by Tom Meents


----------



## dancingwife

Pinky hopping Sunday


----------



## dancingwife

Lalo hopping Saturday


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

La lo's caddy is getting up. :cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 9 2008, 10:22 AM~10126133
> *Why are the white boyz doing country line dancing??????????????????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey rob the hood wants there teeth back...............
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The hood cant have them back i stole them fair and square. I knocked my front teeth out two weeks ago so the grill is a temp fix. Stop hatin on the grill homie. And we are not line dancing.......we are doing the electric slide. is that line dancing? :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

anyone have pics of saturday night when the pink nearly fell on its side and killed me :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 10 2008, 02:22 PM~10134555
> *anyone have pics of saturday night when the pink nearly fell on its side and killed me :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2008, 10:51 AM~10133164
> *The hood cant have them back i stole them fair and square. I knocked my front teeth  out two weeks ago so the grill is a temp fix. Stop hatin on the grill homie. And we are not line dancing.......we are doing the electric slide.  is that line dancing? :uh:  *




YES!!! :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 10 2008, 01:27 PM~10134595
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats exactly how my face was when it happened :0 :0 oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 10 2008, 09:40 AM~10133083
> *La lo's caddy is getting up.  :cheesy:
> *



thats what i was thinkin.......LYEAH....and how the hell you all get lowriders into that show......we always get dirt bikes or four wheelers or the fire breathing thing.......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 10 2008, 04:41 PM~10135937
> *thats what i was thinkin.......LYEAH....and how the hell you all get lowriders into that show......we always get dirt bikes or four wheelers or the fire breathing thing.......
> *


we were invited , :biggrin: and it was really cool


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2008, 09:51 AM~10133164
> *The hood cant have them back i stole them fair and square. I knocked my front teeth  out two weeks ago so the grill is a temp fix. Stop hatin on the grill homie. And we are not line dancing.......we are doing the electric slide.  is that line dancing? :uh:
> *


What Up Paul Im mean Rob the Grill threw me off alittle bit. Hit me up to see if you got my email.


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 10 2008, 08:30 AM~10132440
> *
> 
> Lalo hopping Saturday
> *


Caddy lookin good lalo  Looks like you got her workin real nice


----------



## Big Doe

:0


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2008, 01:35 AM~10148810
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Back in the day...


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 10 2008, 03:22 PM~10134555
> *anyone have pics of saturday night when the pink nearly fell on its side and killed me :0
> *


uhoh,pinky sandwich anyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 12 2008, 06:04 AM~10149719
> *uhoh,pinky sandwich anyone?? :biggrin:
> *


yeah it was almost real ugly :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 12 2008, 06:01 AM~10149713
> *Back in the day...
> *


making an appearance at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 10 2008, 08:30 AM~10132440
> *
> 
> Lalo hopping Saturday
> *


Now THATS a REAL big body getting up! :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

can't wait to move back to the nasty nati check out the new shop


P.s Pinky Bitches!

Love the westside lowrider picnic


----------



## timdog57

Thanks Jason & Lalo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 13 2008, 05:36 AM~10157750
> *Thanks Jason & Lalo.  :thumbsup:
> *


anything for you timmy :biggrin: well almost anything :0


----------



## E

nice vids


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 13 2008, 06:00 AM~10157799
> *anything for you timmy :biggrin: well almost anything :0
> *



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 1sexytre

whats up pinky my sister bought eddys regal so now she has the monte and the regal she aint stop whippin the regal since we picked it up :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

hahaha that dude ..........i cant belive he sold that!


----------



## Boxman513

TTT


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 13 2008, 09:00 AM~10157799
> *anything for you timmy :biggrin: well almost anything :0
> *


Honestly you are helping me out more than you know homie.  Time to ride. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 13 2008, 03:40 PM~10161291
> *whats up pinky my sister bought eddys regal so now she has the monte and the regal she aint stop whippin the regal since we picked it up :biggrin:
> *


sweet deAL , its a good car i tried to buy it myself :biggrin: need anything done let me know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 14 2008, 08:57 AM~10166604
> *Honestly you are helping me out more than you know homie.      Time to ride.  :0
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Whats up roberto :biggrin: 

hey this goes to anyone out there, we are lookin for a 2 door box caprice to build for the driver of the GRAVEDIGGER :0 so if anyone has nice one the wana sell hit us up at the shop or call my cell


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 15 2008, 04:10 PM~10176048
> *Whats up roberto :biggrin:
> 
> hey this goes to anyone out there, we are lookin for a 2 door box caprice to build for the driver of the GRAVEDIGGER  :0 so if anyone has nice one the wana sell hit us up at the shop or call my cell
> *



SHIIIIIT!!!! whats he wanna pay??? lol I sold the 63 it won't be hard to sell the box!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

What up homie Thanks for picking up the fleetwood today :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 10 2008, 03:22 PM~10134555
> *anyone have pics of saturday night when the pink nearly fell on its side and killed me :0
> *


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 15 2008, 04:10 PM~10176048
> *Whats up roberto :biggrin:
> 
> hey this goes to anyone out there, we are lookin for a 2 door box caprice to build for the driver of the GRAVEDIGGER  :0 so if anyone has nice one the wana sell hit us up at the shop or call my cell
> *


I think OGJordon has a 2 door box for sell...........


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10176850
> *I think OGJordan has a 2 door box for sell...........
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 15 2008, 05:00 PM~10176498
> *What up homie Thanks for picking up the fleetwood today :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie, we'll have it ready for ya when you get back


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 15 2008, 06:14 PM~10176785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah they were pretty rough with the fork lift, and it fell off at about 5 ft in the air :0 got it fixed and hopped again the next show


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some pics of the monster truck show, and there's more on our website so check them out :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

check out the weather on our way up there :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some hopping action of the first show :biggrin: check out those spotlights :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

g-body lowers :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

caddy axle


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

caddy uppers 
























and SMOOTH AND READY FOR CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

i need some adjustable upper's got any in stock?


----------



## timdog57

Hey J you done yet? J/K :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

hi there why did the monster truck show want lolo's to hop at there show for just curious and odd


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 17 2008, 08:31 AM~10186414
> *hi there why did the monster truck show want lolo's to hop at there show for just curious and odd
> *


They invited Me, Pinky, and Lalo as preshow entertainment.

The show is set to air April 6th at 5 on speed channel


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 17 2008, 06:43 AM~10186163
> *Hey J you done yet?  J/K  :biggrin:
> *


getting the frame picked up tomarow


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 17 2008, 07:10 PM~10190214
> *getting the frame picked up tomarow
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

tim your frame is done :0 












































































nah just playin homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

Whatz up Paaanky? Thats some nice weldin'. Just stopped by to say whatz up. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 18 2008, 04:54 PM~10198549
> *tim your frame is done :0
> nah just playin homie :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


    

Thats not nice. The whole car may have to get built up there. :0 I just signed on contract on my house. :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 18 2008, 02:54 PM~10198958
> *Whatz up Paaanky? Thats some nice weldin'. Just stopped by to say whatz up. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homeboy, I had a good teacher :biggrin: see you guys at the next show


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 19 2008, 04:07 AM~10203566
> *
> 
> Thats not nice.  The whole car may have to get built up there.  :0  I just signed on contract on my house.  :cheesy:
> *


bring it on homie  :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 16 2008, 06:54 PM~10181900
> *here's some hopping action of the first show :biggrin: check out those spotlights :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics!!


----------



## weldermyass

why didnt you guys have a westside shirt or a lalos custom shirt on ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 19 2008, 02:05 PM~10207355
> *why didnt you guys have a westside shirt or a lalos custom shirt on ?
> *


been tryin to get westside shirts no one will get any :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thinking of selling my hardline setup  $6000 ---setup installed in my wagon for about 3 shows then took car apart so everything is new


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10209951
> *thinking of selling my hardline setup   $6000 ---setup installed in my wagon for about 3 shows then took car apart so everything is new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put it in the for sale section under the vehicle parts.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i did :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres the pic of the billboard on the bus in michigan advertising for the monster truck show :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2008, 12:52 PM~10223628
> *heres the pic of the billboard on the bus in michigan advertising for the monster truck show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



F U C K I N G PRICELE$$


----------



## HIGH HITTER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2008, 12:52 PM~10223628
> *heres the pic of the billboard on the bus in michigan advertising for the monster truck show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



F U C K I N G PRICELE$$


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Mar 21 2008, 05:23 PM~10225192
> *F U C K I N G  PRICELE$$
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2008, 02:52 PM~10223628
> *heres the pic of the billboard on the bus in michigan advertising for the monster truck show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha thats alwesome! :cheesy:


----------



## LoudMouf_kustoms

yall got any job openings if so hit me up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by LoudMouf_kustoms_@Mar 23 2008, 07:23 AM~10233942
> *yall got any job openings if so hit me up
> *


what do u do homie ,


----------



## juandik

yeah me too ...what do i do ....ummmm I can holds a chair down where i am sure it aint going nowhere .............i can surf the web i can be te new lowrider consultant :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 23 2008, 09:52 AM~10234255
> *yeah me too ...what do i do ....ummmm I can holds a chair down where i am sure it aint going nowhere .............i can surf    the web i can be te new lowrider consultant  :biggrin:
> *


You can't have Lalo's job!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

should put a link how to get there on the websight use mapquest or somethin


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Mar 23 2008, 12:40 PM~10235435
> *should put a link how to get there on the websight use mapquest or somethin
> *


good advice  taken


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ted get in here :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

wats good pinky


----------



## DUVAL

PINKY NIKKUA CIRCLE OF SEATH SATURDAY NIGHT WE GOTTA GET DAN TO PLAY :biggrin: 


I LIKE THAT BUS PICTURE BABY IT HAS CLASS ..... PINKY BITCHEZ


----------



## Pinky Bitches

homie i wish we were coming to tampa the weather here sucks but we aint gona be able to make it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Is it done yet? :biggrin: I am ready. I am painting the belly this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:0


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 26 2008, 05:33 AM~10258016
> *Is it done yet?  :biggrin:  I am ready.  I am painting the belly this weekend.  :cheesy:
> *


i think i got the chad disease :0 :0 nah just kidding itl be done next week, been crazxy busy,


----------



## juandik

stopped by today and it is movin along timmay :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik

stopped by today and it is movin along timmay :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10264060
> *stopped by today and it is movin along timmay  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 25 2008, 05:27 PM~10253616
> *homie i wish we were coming to tampa the weather here sucks but we aint gona be able to make it
> *


DAMN IT MAN...THAT COOL IT WILL BE OUR TURN TO GO BACK UP THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2008, 02:52 PM~10223628
> *heres the pic of the billboard on the bus in michigan advertising for the monster truck show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THUNDER...THUNDER.......THUNDER NATIONALS.....SATURDAY....SATURDAY....SATURDAY











ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, HIGH HITTER

DAN I CAUGHT YOU IN THE BIG BUTT OFF TOPIC THIS WEEK......I'M TELLING ON YOU.... :0


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 25 2008, 07:28 AM~10249163
> *ted get in here  :biggrin:
> *



ok............were is here???????? im lost, and scared.........how about you get in over here......


and by the way....... I just wanna thank J & Lalo for the great job they did on my new set up......great job and keep up the good work :0 











ahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahah


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2008, 07:21 AM~10282595
> *ok............were is here????????  im lost, and scared.........how about you get in over here......
> and by the way....... I just wanna thank J & Lalo for the great job they did on my new set up......great job and keep up the good work  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahah
> *


Gotta have cooler space!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Damn Ted looks like you got room for 2 coolers now :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 29 2008, 07:36 AM~10282766
> *Damn Ted looks like you got room for 2 coolers now  :0
> *


that's the old setup, im doing the new one now, not much room for a cooler now :0 but theres always the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

THIS GOES TO THE GUY SENDING THE EMAILS TO THE SHOP ABOUT SHOP CALLING ME :0 I DONT NEED NO WARNING HOMIE, JUST SHOW UP AND SWING WHATCHA BRING :biggrin: OH AND THE PINK CAR MIGHT BE GONE TO A NEW HOME NEXT WEEKEND SO QUIT WAISTING TIME AND BRING YO ASS :0


----------



## Royalty

:0 :0 :0


----------



## E

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik

awe damn is it a well known person or is it a new guy let it be known


----------



## dlinehustler

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:dunno:


----------



## turbospirites




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 30 2008, 09:28 AM~10288663
> *THIS GOES TO THE GUY SENDING THE EMAILS TO THE SHOP ABOUT SHOP CALLING ME :0 I DONT NEED NO WARNING HOMIE, JUST SHOW UP AND SWING WHATCHA BRING :biggrin:  OH AND THE PINK CAR MIGHT BE GONE TO A NEW HOME NEXT WEEKEND SO QUIT WAISTING TIME AND BRING YO ASS :0
> *



Sorry....I will stop. 



















:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you so crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## OURLIFE

ohhhhhhhhh shit get em pinky... they just aint knowin huh.... see yall soon :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 31 2008, 07:00 PM~10301738
> *ohhhhhhhhh shit get em pinky... they just aint knowin huh.... see yall soon :biggrin:
> *


ya know, you think they would learn :0


----------



## timdog57

Get me some pics. :biggrin: Over excited!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 1 2008, 05:26 AM~10305261
> *Get me some pics.  :biggrin:  Over excited!!!  :cheesy:
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 1 2008, 12:50 PM~10306698
> *ok :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

should have some pics up tonight timbuddy :biggrin:


----------



## QueenB

here's a couple timmy :biggrin: should be done tomarow or thursday do you wana come get it or me bring it to ya, im kinda busy but if you need me to il bring it to ya


----------



## 187_Regal

damn thats nice.......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks russ, just tryin to make timmy happy :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 1 2008, 06:10 PM~10310216
> *damn thats nice.......
> *


He's da man!!! :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## timdog57

Oh I am happy!!!! I will have to give you a reach around. :0 :biggrin: Just don't tell me you like my glasses and everything will be good.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

wow.......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 2 2008, 06:01 AM~10314202
> *Oh I am happy!!!!  I will have to give you a reach around.  :0  :biggrin:  Just don't tell me you like my glasses and everything will be good.
> *


Will you do it with a thumb? :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 2 2008, 09:27 AM~10314511
> *Will you do it with a thumb?  :thumbsup:
> *



I will have to think about it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:0


----------



## turbospirites

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

goin to try to post some vids of me and lalo gas hopping the caddy :biggrin: which is a pretty good stress reliever  nothing like hearing the bumper drag the road :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 3 2008, 08:09 AM~10323547
> *goin to try to post some vids of me and lalo gas hopping the caddy  :biggrin: which is a pretty good stress reliever  nothing like hearing the bumper drag the road :0
> *



Sounds like fun! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 3 2008, 07:09 AM~10323547
> *goin to try to post some vids of me and lalo gas hopping the caddy  :biggrin: which is a pretty good stress reliever  nothing like hearing the bumper drag the road :0
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

KEEP US IN MIND


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 3 2008, 12:46 PM~10326283
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


YES you inspired us :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

got my new cell today and new number posted in my signature sorry for the inconvenience if you tried to get ahold of me


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 3 2008, 07:35 PM~10328499
> *got my new cell today and new number posted in my signature  sorry for the inconvenience if you tried to get ahold of me
> *


 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

my computer dude is slacking so as soon as can il post the video :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

il be there in the morning timmy and i got the springs


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 4 2008, 10:03 PM~10338037
> *il be there in the morning timmy and i got the springs
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 4 2008, 10:03 PM~10338037
> *il be there in the morning timmy and i got the springs
> *


You want this heater box for Todd? :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 4 2008, 11:26 PM~10340020
> *You want this heater box for Todd?  :dunno:
> *


il call ya when i get there


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 5 2008, 06:54 AM~10340795
> *il call ya when i get there
> *


Thanx fellas...I got the cash right here J...call me when you get back and I'll bring it to ya!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 5 2008, 08:54 AM~10340795
> *il call ya when i get there
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Boxman513

Be on the look out for the debut of MC Tre G. aka "Pinky Jr." on Music to Ride to Vol. 2........JG, tell him its all over the internet now, he has to come with dat FIRE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 6 2008, 01:36 PM~10348356
> *Be on the look out for the debut of MC Tre G. aka "Pinky Jr." on Music to Ride to Vol. 2........JG, tell him its all over the internet now, he has to come with dat FIRE!!! :biggrin:
> *


i told him and he's fired up :0 he just let me here his verse and its pretty hot :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

i'll try to swing buy the shop tomorrow pm me with the address homie!


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Pinky Bitches

just got a drop top 64 in gota put floors in and a new setup :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

hows the business goin there


----------



## tddbrumfield

:0


----------



## tddbrumfield

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 8 2008, 01:37 PM~10365448
> *hows the business goin there
> *


pretty good, stop in and check us out :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just some more pics of the shop :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

wut up homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what up :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

I still see PINKY. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

I started grinding on the frame. Should have some pics soon.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 8 2008, 07:53 PM~10367647
> *I started grinding on the frame.  Should have some pics soon.
> *


About time you did something. :0 Like I got any room to talk. :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah guy didnt show up this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10367676
> *yeah guy didnt show up this weekend :biggrin:
> *


You without Pinky is like Josh not drinking, just not right. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10367668
> *About time you did something. :0  Like I got any room to talk. :roflmao:
> *



Go check my Topic, I been doing all kinds of somethings! :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 8 2008, 06:53 PM~10367647
> *I started grinding on the frame.  Should have some pics soon.
> *


sweet homie, glad i could help give you a start :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 8 2008, 06:57 PM~10367687
> *You without Pinky is like Josh not drinking, just not right. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 8 2008, 07:57 PM~10367691
> *Go check my Topic, I been doing all kinds of somethings!  :cheesy:
> *


I seen that Timmy, keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

I was at this meet on 07 i was the guy with the locs on next to lalo 
(i didn't make the vid i was just there)

PINKY BITCHES!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN69GluUMIk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i never get tired of pinky on the bumper :biggrin: and of course watching big bill and crew push on the bumper of the gold monte :biggrin: he he , just playing jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 8 2008, 09:43 PM~10367572
> *wut up homie
> *


how did it go in tampa i did look around for any pics


----------



## Pinky Bitches

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIES.................... :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:wave:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 8 2008, 07:57 PM~10368326
> *how did it go in tampa i did look around for any pics
> *


 I had a good time the car was acting up and broke some stuff but still had fun


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## espinoza surfaces

almost here! picnic in the chi !! invitations to all!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oh damn, show seasons already here :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Shitty quality but just gas hoppin on a slow day at the shop





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjn-SihY69Y


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 10 2008, 08:22 AM~10380254
> *Shitty quality but just gas hoppin on a slow day at the shop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjn-SihY69Y
> *


About time. :biggrin: Looks like fun.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes yes it was :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 10 2008, 07:14 PM~10385542
> *yes yes it was :biggrin:
> *


Now I wanna see PINKY. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 10 2008, 07:45 PM~10385789
> *some more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Westside Storage. :biggrin: Tell them fools to park their shit at home. Atleast make them come help you for storage fees. :roflmao: Keep up the good work Jason.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BIG EARNGE GETTING A TRUNK FACELIFT :0 









































LALO LAYIN THE BASE :biggrin: BECAUSE TED TOLD HIM NOT TO :0 
















THEN I SHOT THE CANDY


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

caddy frame off to louisville :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

mr hardline is in the building :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> LALO LAYIN THE BASE :biggrin: BECAUSE TED TOLD HIM NOT TO :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I guess the customer is always WRONG @ Lalo's :biggrin:
> 
> Shit looks good........Thanks J.G. & Lalo!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 10 2008, 07:22 AM~10380254
> *Shitty quality but just gas hoppin on a slow day at the shop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjn-SihY69Y
> *



what did she cough out there at the end?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10391894
> *what did she cough out there at the end?
> *


e&g grill tooth :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

ballers


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Pinky Bitches

goin to be at the shop saturday all day if anyone wants to stop buy, :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 11 2008, 09:22 PM~10395307
> *goin to be at the shop saturday all day if anyone wants to stop buy, :biggrin:
> *


That's not how you spell by. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oh and i might have a surprise pic up tomarrow :0


----------



## OURLIFE

damn looks like the westside crew is doin big things over there..... lookin good fellaz :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 11 2008, 08:23 PM~10395312
> *That's not how you spell by. :biggrin:
> *


sorry mr spellcheck :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 11 2008, 09:24 PM~10395321
> *sorry mr spellcheck :biggrin:
> *


You know what I meant. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 11 2008, 08:24 PM~10395316
> *damn looks like the westside crew is doin big things over there..... lookin good fellaz  :biggrin:
> *


we just tryin to get BY homie :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 11 2008, 10:23 PM~10395313
> *oh and i might have a surprise pic up tomarrow :0
> *


Dont do it......somethings are left better unsaid  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cmon man everyone needs to see a pic of lalo working hard :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2008, 08:38 AM~10397628
> *cmon man everyone needs to see a pic of lalo working hard :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

*at OBSESSION FEST the <span style=\'color:red\'>#1** lowrider festival </span>*[/i]




















hope you guy's can still make it


----------



## matdogg

wut up mrhardline


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 12 2008, 12:52 PM~10398886
> *wut up mrhardline
> *



hey what's up matt i guess you got back from tampa safe i hope


----------



## bucky

t
t
t


----------



## Pinky Bitches

fullyclownin, we are still planning on coming down for that show, cant wait homie


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 12 2008, 05:48 PM~10400481
> *hey what's up matt i guess you got back from tampa safe i hope
> *



yep made it home with out any troubles

you going to make it up this way for any shows this summer


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 10 2008, 06:45 PM~10385789
> *some more pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm gonna have to give you a ticket for havin to clean of a trunk LOL 

Looks clean man I like it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Apr 13 2008, 05:30 PM~10407098
> *I'm gonna have to give you a ticket for havin to clean of a trunk LOL
> 
> Looks clean man I like it
> *


thanks homie, that's one of my main aspects of building a setup, i hate a cluttered looking trunk :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 13 2008, 05:49 PM~10407243
> *thanks homie, that's one of my main aspects of building a setup, i hate a cluttered looking trunk :biggrin:
> *



Cables and shit all over :biggrin: I know

how high is the lock up on that?

what is it set up to do?


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 16 2008, 04:52 PM~10181893
> *check out the weather on our way up there :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Don't you just love being in the midwest :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Apr 13 2008, 06:07 PM~10407397
> *Cables and shit all over  :biggrin:  I know
> 
> how high is the lock up on that?
> 
> what is it set up to do?
> *


18's in rear, 5" drop mounts, should do 60's , :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 13 2008, 07:28 PM~10408085
> *18's in rear, 5" drop mounts, should do 60's ,  :biggrin:
> *


coolness


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 10 2008, 08:52 PM~10385848
> *BIG EARNGE GETTING A TRUNK FACELIFT  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LALO LAYIN THE BASE :biggrin: BECAUSE TED TOLD HIM NOT TO :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN I SHOT THE CANDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 13 2008, 09:29 AM~10404111
> *fullyclownin, we are still planning on coming down for that show, cant wait homie
> *



yea man we'll be up there in july no doubt 
got it on the calender at work and everything lollol

we will probabl'y come through with about 5 -6 cars


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 13 2008, 04:54 PM~10406348
> *yep made it home with out any troubles
> 
> you going to make it up this way for any shows this summer
> *



that's good man glad to hear it i'm glad you told me about that 
frame almost done trying to get it to the powder coater


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10414479
> *yea man we'll be up there in july no doubt
> got it on the calender at work and everything lollol
> 
> we will probabl'y come through with about 5 -6 cars
> *


word :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10414479
> *yea man we'll be up there in july no doubt
> got it on the calender at work and everything lollol
> 
> we will probabl'y come through with about 5 -6 cars
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

you boys ever use spray on bed liner in your trucks ????


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 15 2008, 12:53 PM~10422267
> *you boys ever use spray on bed liner in your trucks ????
> *


not me :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

TOM CHANGE YOUR AVATAR.......SNOW SUCKS!!!!! LOL


----------



## ImapalaGurl

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 14 2008, 08:56 AM~10411399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that LALO painting that pump rack?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah it is he painted the base and i sprayed the candy :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 15 2008, 01:53 PM~10422267
> *you boys ever use spray on bed liner in your trucks ????
> *



damn i'm a dumb ass i said trucks lol stupid .......i meant trunks


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 16 2008, 07:36 PM~10432660
> *damn i'm a dumb ass i said trucks lol stupid .......i meant trunks
> *


That one ^^^ is actually getting carpet. 

I've seen people use it on the underbellys of there car but never in the trunk.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

64 vert just got in to put in all new sheetmetal underbelly and new setup cause the old setup is off the hook :0 
















































did some notching on the frame for the 26's, and checkout the gator :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, La Lo


holy shit.....i think this is the first time i have seen you on here......whos yellow gbody?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

works real good easy to clean up & i seen people use on the underside 
works good if you don't want to spend a lot of time preping 

here are two i did the liner and all 
on the second one the lines arn't finished so don't clown to much :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

oh hey i hope you don't mind me postin these


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10440850
> *64 vert just got in to put in all new sheetmetal underbelly and new setup cause the old setup is off the hook :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that G Mack's???


----------



## edelmiro13

Hey homie whats going down. Just thoght I'd post a little feedback sorry I'm late on it Thanks again 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404898


Little update painted the middle trim..... top probably next :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Nice frame on the Yellow car. :biggrin: Those drop mounts look awesome.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10441224
> *Is that G Mack's???
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield

THE YELLOW FRAME WHAT CAR IS THAT CUTLASS OR A REGAL JUST JURIOUS AND NICE CLEAN RIDES U GOT GOIN


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 18 2008, 08:21 AM~10445806
> *THE YELLOW FRAME WHAT CAR IS THAT CUTLASS OR A REGAL JUST JURIOUS AND NICE CLEAN RIDES U GOT GOIN
> *


its for a monte, and thanks bro, i love cleanliness :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## HIGH HITTER

MUCH LUV HOMIE.......PINKY BITCHES :thumbsup:


----------



## turbospirites

ever got a new chair yet homie? (when you where hopping lalo's car)


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Apr 18 2008, 09:36 PM~10451132
> *ever got a new chair yet homie? (when you where hopping lalo's car)
> *


 :0 :biggrin: no not yet, i land on something every time i hop in the shop :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

big t in the house :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10454326
> *big t in the house :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## turbospirites

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pinky :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

More pics!!!


----------



## granpa

do you guys stock chrome motors


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 21 2008, 06:38 AM~10465224
> *
> *


Jason did you get your package yet? Hit me up.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Whud-up J?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER+Apr 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10479746-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jason did you get your package yet? Hit me up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-granpa_@Apr 22 2008, 08:24 PM~10479519
> *do you guys stock chrome motors
> *


^ They might. Ask Jason.


----------



## Boxman513

They must be too slammed with work to be postin pics up for us!!! :biggrin: Thats a good thing!!!  J I'm ready for Tre G whenever ya'll can make it...Holla at me! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pimky and lalo went out of town. dirty j is at the shop


----------



## juandik

Nice to see you finally accepted it............DIRTY J......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: from dirty J


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 19 2008, 10:52 AM~10453190
> *:0  :biggrin: no not yet, i land on something every time i hop in the shop :biggrin:
> *




use to do that until i hit the torch one day...i started cuttin the shit short :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 24 2008, 12:31 PM~10493146
> *Nice to see you finally accepted it............DIRTY J......
> *


I don't even want to know how he got that name.


----------



## 187_Regal

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 25 2008, 03:57 AM~10500135
> *I don't even want to know how he got that name.
> *


so its said that everytime some one see's me (dirty J).I look like i just pulled a motor out of a car. it's dirty j or big j. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 25 2008, 10:12 AM~10500569
> *so its said that everytime some one see's me (dirty J).I look like i just pulled a motor out of a car. it's dirty j. :biggrin:
> *


  we could call you smallblock


----------



## WSL63

LALO'S KUSTOMS / PINKY'S CUSTOMS / DIRTY J'S CUSTOMS :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

:wave:


----------



## edelmiro13

I'm still tring to get that pic where it sits on the quarter panel :biggrin: 

Whats up homie?


----------



## turbospirites

people trippin when rollin the hearse told them about lalo's the only one that does hydro's in the nastyi nati!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hows the arms coming?


----------



## 187_Regal

look at PANKY!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## capriceman75

:werd:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Boxman513

Holla at me J.G.!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

where are the pics of the chevy at todd.....


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 30 2008, 08:54 AM~10539613
> *where are the pics of the chevy at todd.....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 30 2008, 07:54 AM~10539613
> *where are the pics of the chevy at todd.....
> *


STILL at the body shop :angry: It's all good, I just want it right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## OGJordan

You guys got any full stack coils laying around? Even if they've collapsed a bit....my fronts are DONE and they need replaced ASAP.


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 1 2008, 11:36 PM~10556109
> *You guys got any full stack coils laying around?  Even if they've collapsed a bit....my fronts are DONE and they need replaced ASAP.
> *


 we have a set of 3 and 4.5 tons


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@May 3 2008, 12:40 PM~10566601
> *we have a set of 3 and 4.5 tons
> *



How much? PM me


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up fellas sorry i been absent, just got hernia surgery so im a little out of it for the moment, along with my other problems :uh: :biggrin: hopefully il be back to normal soon


----------



## WSL63

Dirty J :wave:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 4 2008, 11:16 AM~10572034
> *whats up fellas sorry i been absent, just got hernia surgery so im a  little out of it for the moment, along with my other problems :uh:  :biggrin: hopefully il be back to normal soon
> *


NORMAL? WTF IS NORMAL :biggrin: sorry to hear about your situation


----------



## Pinky Bitches

exactly, what is normal :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 4 2008, 12:43 PM~10572403
> *Dirty J :wave:
> *


its pinky bitches :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 4 2008, 01:16 PM~10572034
> *whats up fellas sorry i been absent, just got hernia surgery so im a  little out of it for the moment, along with my other problems :uh:  :biggrin: hopefully il be back to normal soon
> *



You wouldnt get hernia's if you would quit trying to lift 30" rims on 7' lifted cars. Stupied donkeys :uh:


----------



## pumpsndumps

Who's all going to cruiesfest this weekend.......

Im bringin the Beer Pong table!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 6 2008, 08:33 AM~10587530
> *Who's all going to cruiesfest this weekend.......
> 
> Im bringin the Beer Pong table!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i dont think we gona make it this year, just got to much going on right now :uh:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 6 2008, 08:33 AM~10587530
> *Who's all going to cruiesfest this weekend.......
> 
> Im bringin the Beer Pong table!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I will be there im down for some beer pong :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@May 3 2008, 10:40 AM~10566601
> *we have a set of 3 and 4.5 tons
> *


how much for the 4.5 tons im hoping a 96 fleetwood and its bottoming out with 4 tons will the 4.5 help any


----------



## elchulo1982

does anybody have any super stroker cylinders 14 and 8's cce is sold out


----------



## elchulo1982

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 6 2008, 10:16 AM~10588519
> *I will be there im down for some beer pong :biggrin:
> *


dam matt turn your phone on i been trying to call you give me a call bro i left my nuber on your voice mail


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *I will be there im down for some beer pong *



See you there.....

U know of anyone else comin out....? I think it might be rainin but im down for whatever... :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@May 6 2008, 03:09 PM~10591305
> *See you there.....
> 
> U know of anyone else comin out....?  I think it might be rainin but im down for whatever... :biggrin:
> *




Shorty from hitemup and Big Bill thats all i no :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@May 6 2008, 11:43 AM~10589369
> *how much for the 4.5 tons im hoping a 96 fleetwood and its bottoming out with 4 tons will the 4.5 help any
> *


hit u up tomarow


----------



## elchulo1982

thanks bro


----------



## dlinehustler

I NEED SWITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## timdog57

PANKY?! :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 8 2008, 03:57 AM~10605991
> *PANKY?!  :dunno:
> *


what fool :biggrin: pinky's on vacation
hey i might need to get another rotisseree, can u get me a price for just 1


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 8 2008, 03:01 PM~10608595
> *what fool :biggrin: pinky's on vacation
> hey i might need to get another rotisseree, can u get me a price for just 1
> *



Got you.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cool


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## Pinky Bitches

glad to hang out with the fellas and ladies at the cruise in, nice change of pace, we are going to try to have a cruise in at the shop soon so il keep everone posted


----------



## turbospirites

had a great time love the Lincoln!


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 11 2008, 05:51 PM~10629731
> *glad to hang out with the fellas and ladies at the cruise in, nice change of pace, we are going to try to have a cruise in at the shop soon so il keep everone posted
> *


better then cruizfest :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 11 2008, 04:51 PM~10629731
> *glad to hang out with the fellas and ladies at the cruise in, nice change of pace, we are going to try to have a cruise in at the shop soon so il keep everone posted
> *


never thought of that. Good idea


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's our latest creation :0
and yes that's the ride height :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 8 2008, 02:01 PM~10608595
> *what fool :biggrin: pinky's on vacation
> hey i might need to get another rotisseree, can u get me a price for just 1
> *



:0 well what are you waiting on :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982

dam does that come with a ladder


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP PANKY :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2008, 08:43 PM~10636736
> *here's our latest creation :0
> and yes that's the ride height :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DORF'S DONK!

:biggrin:


----------



## CP

Double post


----------



## CP

[No message]


----------



## CP

DORF


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 6 2008, 07:44 PM~10593992
> *hit u up tomarow
> *



Pinky we got 4 1/2 and 3 1/2 tons in. Also Saco Motors about 1 more week or so. Hit Me Up or Have your Shop Manager Call Me. He knows who he is 818-901-6100


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 14 2008, 01:01 PM~10654608
> *Pinky we got 4 1/2 and 3 1/2 tons in. Also Saco Motors about 1 more week or so. Hit Me Up or Have your Shop Manager Call Me. He knows who he is 818-901-6100
> *


word, il call u tomarow


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some pics of whats going on at the shop :biggrin: 

























shayne grahams lambo


----------



## juandik

So is it OK that the one i like the best is the primered honda......... :scrutinize:


----------



## dlinehustler

That Lambo is BONKERS!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 15 2008, 02:52 AM~10659705
> *That Lambo is BONKERS!!!
> *


yes it is , yes it is :yes:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10658240
> *So is it OK that the one i like the best is the primered honda......... :scrutinize:
> *



x2 it's different


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah i like the civic too, :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Panky!!!


----------



## timdog57

Panky!!!


----------



## timdog57

Panky!!!


----------



## timdog57

Panky!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hi tim hi tim hi tim hi tim :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up jimmy, what you been up to?


----------



## PITBULL

FREE THE TEST ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, CHAD FURMAN :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 16 2008, 09:25 AM~10669218
> *FREE THE TEST ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, CHAD FURMAN :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We're gonna sign a petition and take it up there :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 16 2008, 11:13 AM~10669678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We're gonna sign a petition and take it up there  :uh:
> *



Won't matter.  He should be another week and it will be done............TRANSLATION..........Good luck seeing it in 2008. :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

my driveshaft done yet?


----------



## bloody sunday

looking for a 62-64 impala. i want one i can turn key and go.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2008, 09:43 AM~10670209
> *Won't matter.    He should be another week and it will be done............TRANSLATION..........Good luck seeing it in 2008.  :biggrin:
> *


yea I dont know how many times Iv herd next week! .........................maybe like 75 times?????


----------



## ~~RED~~

oh........





























































































































free the test! :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 17 2008, 09:32 AM~10676301
> *oh........
> free the test! :biggrin:
> *


We need shirts with this on it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@May 17 2008, 11:05 AM~10676857
> *We need shirts with this on it!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats not the first time that has been said! :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 17 2008, 02:53 PM~10677491
> *Thats not the first time that has been said! :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure! :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 17 2008, 08:32 AM~10676301
> *oh........
> free the test! :biggrin:
> *




I am sending some hard pipe hittin ****** to take care of the issue, jason i need u to put them up for the night


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@May 17 2008, 06:31 PM~10678271
> *I am sending some hard pipe hittin ****** to take care of the issue, jason i need u to put them up for the night
> *


now now calm down fellas, just WAIT til you see it :0 this is without a doubt the baddest setup out  well worth the wait :biggrin: ok ok VERY LONG WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 16 2008, 04:11 PM~10671844
> *my driveshaft done yet?
> *


pick it up monday :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2008, 07:23 PM~10678434
> *now now calm down fellas, just WAIT til you see it :0 this is without a doubt the baddest setup out   well worth the wait :biggrin: ok ok VERY LONG WAIT :biggrin:
> *


thats the other thing Iv herd 80 pluse times!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@May 17 2008, 06:31 PM~10678271
> *I am sending some hard pipe hittin ****** to take care of the issue, jason i need u to put them up for the night
> *


I have done that once! You hear about him getting hit with a chain??????.......................




































































$35.00... and had to pinstripe the guys motorcycle


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@May 18 2008, 06:47 AM~10679886
> *pick it up monday :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 18 2008, 11:30 AM~10680123
> *I have done that once! You hear about him getting hit with a chain??????.......................
> $35.00... and had to pinstripe the guys motorcycle
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

dman jay business is looking good bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 11:53 AM~10680908
> *dman jay business is looking good bro
> *


its getting there, :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 19 2008, 07:44 AM~10685083
> *its getting there,  :biggrin:
> *


glad to hear that.keep up the good work


----------



## elchulo1982

hey do you guys have any 5 ton springs for sale


----------



## Gorilla Bob

bump


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 19 2008, 06:44 AM~10685083
> *its getting there,  :biggrin:
> *


glad to here bro


----------



## dlinehustler

:dunno: 




























:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

il check on those springs homie


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave: .......free the test!


----------



## elchulo1982

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 20 2008, 06:05 AM~10694486
> *il check on those springs homie
> *


thanks man let me know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

This Sat. 5/24/08 We are having a picnic at Renchler Forest (same place as the BIG Westside Picnic). Shooting for 2pm. Bring the family and friends! Oh yeah, bring the cars too!


----------



## DUVAL

BUSTED PANKY 
User's local time May 21 2008, 09:48 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 2,708 
( 1.3 posts per day / 0.04% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Car Clubs
( 977 posts / 39% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 10:46 AM 
Status (Active in topic: BIG TITS)


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah but the shop is under my name so everyones always on this site under my name :biggrin: but my wife has big boobs so i aint complaining :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 21 2008, 02:32 PM~10705306
> *yeah but the shop is under my name so everyones always on this site under my name :biggrin: but my wife has big boobs so i aint complaining :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

got you the rear 64 windows out with the regulators too , and 2 complete doors ..ready for pickup sir :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 21 2008, 10:51 PM~10709738
> *got you the rear 64 windows out with the regulators too , and 2 complete doors ..ready for pickup sir :biggrin:
> *


Hey J... Mr. Pitbull has something for me too...I would appreciate it if you could grab it for me!!! It should fit in your pocket!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@May 22 2008, 06:44 AM~10710640
> *Hey J... Mr. Pitbull has something for me too...I would appreciate it if you could grab it for me!!!  It should fit in your pocket!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, but it will make his pants fall down. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

The get together this weekend is going to be at Joyce Park. Rentchler Forrest was all rented out.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10709738
> *got you the rear 64 windows out with the regulators too , and 2 complete doors ..ready for pickup sir :biggrin:
> *


thanks brent, apprecitate the extra work you had to do homie


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@May 22 2008, 03:44 AM~10710640
> *Hey J... Mr. Pitbull has something for me too...I would appreciate it if you could grab it for me!!!  It should fit in your pocket!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO NO NO NO !!!!!! Im bringing that! I wanna hear something! :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 22 2008, 08:03 AM~10711071
> *NO NO NO NO !!!!!! Im bringing that!  I wanna hear something! :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up....when you comin'? I got plenty of sneak peeks for you to listen to!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@May 22 2008, 09:54 AM~10711289
> *Thats whats up....when you comin'? I got plenty of sneak peeks for you to listen to!!!
> *



yeah let him hear my new ish..... Sweat From My Ballz :0


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10711400
> *yeah let him hear my new ish..... Sweat From My Ballz  :0
> *


It hasn't been released yet...it's been pushed back indefinately!!! :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@May 22 2008, 02:52 PM~10713203
> *It hasn't been released yet...it's been pushed back indefinately!!! :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10709738
> *got you the rear 64 windows out with the regulators too , and 2 complete doors ..ready for pickup sir :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 22 2008, 01:29 PM~10713479
> *you should hold it ransom in exchange for  THE TEST
> *


your in the wrong topic with this shit homie, get it right :nono:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 22 2008, 02:20 PM~10713401
> *:uh:
> *


Well...you can't make a retired rapper rap!!! :dunno:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Picnic this Sat. at Joyce Park shelter #18 2pm. Any ?'s call me.


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 22 2008, 05:35 PM~10715228
> *Picnic this Sat. at Joyce Park shelter #18 2pm. Any ?'s call me.
> *


i'll check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 22 2008, 04:19 PM~10714738
> *
> your in the wrong topic with this shit homie, get it right :nono:
> *


ok, ohh by the way I haven't seen that black Touring edition Montle for awhile to see if they'd sell it for ya.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

My S-10 is for sale, spread the word! 



And maybe the Impala!


----------



## turbospirites

Renchler Forest (same place as the BIG Westside Picnic) I saw that on another post but it's going to be at Joyce Park?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@May 24 2008, 02:52 AM~10726367
> *My S-10 is for sale, spread the word!
> And maybe the Impala!
> *


 :0


----------



## CP

Yeah, Joyce Park today @2PM.


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 24 2008, 05:55 AM~10726638
> *Yeah, Joyce Park today @2PM.
> *


sweet my family is going what's you been up to Chris :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Looking good Jason and Lalo


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 24 2008, 07:49 AM~10726880
> *Looking good Jason and Lalo
> *


thanks bro, u should come be the shop and check it out, we are going to be having a cruise in here soon


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WE went to the midwest street riders video shoot today in the nati, and got a great response wit the lowriders and the big lift i did on the box lesabre was killin um :biggrin: thanks ted and chelo for goin with me and rick spade blew them away with the 64


----------



## Boxman513

Yeah I was killin'em w/ gas hop :0 :biggrin: sorry about your radio chelo  they were loving CP's Impala.... And I hate to admit it but, I had a blast at a donkey show. This is Ted on DK's name


----------



## turbospirites

sounds like you guys had some fun :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> PANKYYYY [/quote:lalo]
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

take any pics??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 26 2008, 06:27 AM~10737617
> *take any pics??
> *


ted took one with his phone but i always forget my camera :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2008, 09:39 PM~10735366
> *WE went to the midwest street riders video shoot today in the nati, and got a great response wit the lowriders and the big lift i did on the box lesabre was killin um :biggrin: thanks ted and chelo  for goin with me and rick spade blew them away with the 64
> *


did yall get in line and cruise with the cars,cause i know people on the streets started shooting/firing shots in walnut hills when the cars drove through on their way to eden park and cops started blockin sh*t off


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 27 2008, 08:59 AM~10745095
> *did yall get in line and cruise with the cars,cause i know people on the streets started shooting/firing shots in walnut hills when the cars drove through on their way to eden park and cops started blockin sh*t off
> *


we went to the first cruise spot and thats it :biggrin: we missed all the of that thankfully :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 27 2008, 10:59 AM~10745095
> *did yall get in line and cruise with the cars,cause i know people on the streets started shooting/firing shots in walnut hills when the cars drove through on their way to eden park and cops started blockin sh*t off
> *


We made it to showcase in norwood, and turned around back to the ritz... I didnt hear about that. Im sure the gun fire was returned :0 :cheesy:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 28 2008, 05:12 AM~10752338
> *We made it to showcase in norwood, and turned around back to the ritz...  I didnt hear about that.  Im sure the gun fire was returned  :0  :cheesy:
> *


i found out that it was my dude "joe jones" whos white camero on white 4s
got hit 8 times but he did'nt get hit..cant never have shit in this city with out drama, :angry: 
joe aint that type dude to shoot a gun if he had 1,lol
hope i can get pics of it!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 28 2008, 04:02 PM~10755468
> *i found out that it was my dude "joe jones" whos white camero on white 4s
> got hit 8 times but he did'nt get hit..cant never have shit in this city with out drama, :angry:
> joe aint that type dude to shoot a gun if he had 1,lol
> hope i can get pics of it!!
> *



DAMN!!!! :0 Im glad we only made it to the showcase and went back. Getting shot would have sucked!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word :0


----------



## dlinehustler

Get the accumulators off the Town Car yet? :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 31 2008, 03:14 AM~10776713
> *Get the accumulators off the Town Car yet? :nicoderm:
> *


of course not :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

BIG TTT FOR THE MIDWEST RIDAZ


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 31 2008, 10:21 AM~10777173
> *of course not :biggrin:
> *



come on mayne, I need to take Arange out this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 3 2008, 02:46 AM~10785624
> *come on mayne, I need to take Arange out this weekend.  :cheesy:
> *


go ahead and get urs done, im to busy to mess with it now homie


----------



## turbospirites

I didn't know about a cruise in every friday in hamilton had fun kinda drunk but had fun!


----------



## edelmiro13

Sup Pinky


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 3 2008, 06:09 AM~10785754
> *go ahead and get urs done, im to busy to mess with it now homie
> *


PINKYOWNED!!!


----------



## WSL63

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 3 2008, 10:45 AM~10787554
> *Sup Pinky
> *


whats up bro, hows everyting going?


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 3 2008, 05:08 PM~10789626
> *PINKYOWNED!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

getting some shirts and stickers made, gona post pics soon, so if anyone wants to order some let me know :biggrin: 
lalos kustoms shirts 
pinky inc shirts
pinky bitches shirts 
we can do kid shirts up to 6x, we can make chick shirts, beanies, sweatshirts, pretty much anything , even a thong :0 I'll have lalo pose in one and show you what they look like :0 
t-shirts $20


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10808776
> *getting some shirts and stickers made, gona post pics soon, so if anyone wants to order some let me know :biggrin:
> lalos kustoms shirts
> pinky inc shirts
> pinky bitches shirts
> we can do kid shirts up to 6x, we can make chick shirts, beanies, sweatshirts, pretty much anything ,  even a thong :0  I'll have lalo pose in one and show you what they look like :0
> t-shirts $20
> *


cant wai let me know when you get em ill buy a few for me and the kids


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 5 2008, 08:18 PM~10808776
> *getting some shirts and stickers made, gona post pics soon, so if anyone wants to order some let me know :biggrin:
> lalos kustoms shirts
> pinky inc shirts
> pinky bitches shirts
> we can do kid shirts up to 6x, we can make chick shirts, beanies, sweatshirts, pretty much anything ,  even a thong :0  I'll have lalo pose in one and show you what they look like :0
> t-shirts $20
> *


You'll be banned from LIL for LIFE if you do that!... :uh: :nono:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we heading to louisville tomarrow to cruise and hang out with the fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

had a great time in louisville yesterday, il post some pics up soon


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 9 2008, 09:10 AM~10828431
> *had a great time in louisville yesterday, il post some pics up soon
> *


Glad you guys could come, it was a good time. I'm ready for the westside picnic now :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 9 2008, 08:10 AM~10828431
> *had a great time in louisville yesterday, il post some pics up soon
> *



I just have the 1 pic of my car from yesterday 



























 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Nice try Ted :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 9 2008, 12:29 PM~10829854
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Nice try Ted  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo

Glad you guys came down had a great time meeting you all. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jun 8 2008, 08:51 PM~10826494-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JRO_@Jun 8 2008, 08:54 PM~10826533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heres a few from Louisville


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Ted sucks.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jun 10 2008, 12:41 PM~10837972
> *Ted sucks.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 10 2008, 02:21 PM~10838277
> *:wave:
> *


You better come down for Showdown Fool!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 10 2008, 01:22 PM~10838284
> *You better come down for Showdown Fool!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



of course Timmay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 11 2008, 05:07 AM~10844305
> *
> *



uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites

going to have the t shirt at the show? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Jun 11 2008, 10:46 PM~10852319
> *going to have the t shirt  at the show?  :biggrin:
> *


only have pinky inc. shirts now you want one of those, il have those at the cruise in if you want one


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 12 2008, 07:08 AM~10853186
> *only have pinky inc. shirts now you want one of those, il have those at the cruise in if you want one
> *


HOW MUCH ARE THE PINKY INC.S..WILL U SHIP ME ONE IF I SNE D THE MONEYZ :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 12 2008, 06:08 AM~10853186
> *only have pinky inc. shirts now you want one of those, il have those at the cruise in if you want one
> *



hope u got big boi sizes :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10808776
> *getting some shirts and stickers made, gona post pics soon, so if anyone wants to order some let me know :biggrin:
> lalos kustoms shirts
> pinky inc shirts
> pinky bitches shirts
> we can do kid shirts up to 6x, we can make chick shirts, beanies, sweatshirts, pretty much anything ,  even a thong :0  I'll have lalo pose in one and show you what they look like :0
> t-shirts $20
> *



What Up Pinky you get your parts yet? Hit me up Tomorrow 818-901-6100


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 12 2008, 05:49 PM~10857885
> *What Up Pinky you get your parts yet? Hit me up Tomorrow 818-901-6100
> *


what parts? do you mean the best quality parts ever made from PRO HOPPER :biggrin: soon and il call ya homie


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Pinky Bitches

we off to new york to drop a car off :0 :0 wonder which one


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 13 2008, 04:07 PM~10864844
> *we off to new york to drop a car off :0  :0 wonder which one
> *


I KNOW I KNOW!!! :biggrin: congrats and I'm sorry all at the same time!!! :tears:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 13 2008, 05:39 PM~10865083
> *I KNOW I KNOW!!! :biggrin:  congrats and I'm sorry all at the same time!!! :tears:
> *


  X100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wow new york really sucks, the only thing that even looked nice was niagra falls, il post pics tomarow, oh and the last ones of the pink :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 15 2008, 11:54 AM~10873869
> *wow new york really sucks, the only thing that even looked nice was niagra falls, il post pics tomarow, oh and the last ones of the pink :tears:  :tears:
> *


niagra is pretty cool but i like it better from canadian side the last of the pink is sad :tears: :tears:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 15 2008, 02:30 PM~10874541
> *niagra is pretty cool but i like it better from canadian side the last of the pink is sad :tears:  :tears:
> *


yeah the canadian side did look better :0


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 3 2008, 10:07 PM~10792248
> *whats up bro, hows everyting going?
> *



Not to much Homie....... Whats up in Ohio?


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 15 2008, 02:54 PM~10873869
> *wow new york really sucks, the only thing that even looked nice was niagra falls, il post pics tomarow, oh and the last ones of the pink :tears:  :tears:
> *


   ..............Sad day indeed, bye, bye to Pinky!
































































Since you did such a great job getting the Pink one so much respect, you could try your luck with the Purple one next :0 My offer still stands homie!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the next generation of pinky is on its way :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 16 2008, 07:36 AM~10878438
> *the next generation of pinky is on its way :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: :werd:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

sorry i was bored :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Pinky sucks and so does Mr Hardlines........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 16 2008, 11:35 AM~10879230
> *sorry i was bored :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up homie, just working :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 17 2008, 05:42 AM~10886801
> *whats up homie, just working :biggrin:
> *


im jus chillin man on summer vacation bored waiting on my tanks and fenders to come back from paint so i can ride my bike


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT hope to see you at the shows this summer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrhardline




----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yo check out my pinky sold topic, its a pre bashing , dude threatened to go public and alert paypal cause he said i sold him a broke hopper, yet it worked fine when i dropped it off :biggrin: so i went public first :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

WOOOOOOW! if it isn't one thing it's another. hate to see this shit happen. just keep your head up homie.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its no big deal really :biggrin: call me when you get a chance


----------



## Boxman513

That whole thing with the control arms and axle is off...he has already modified the rear end to work with a stock set up...oh well, ...


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 15 2008, 02:54 PM~10873869
> *wow new york really sucks, the only thing that even looked nice was niagra falls, il post pics tomarow, oh and the last ones of the pink :tears:  :tears:
> *


there is a reason this is the worst state in the union. You'll get no argument form me, NY blows.


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks for the batt homie. Shits working great :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hi there everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: anyone goin to slamology this weekend, we taking lalo's lac


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 16 2008, 06:36 AM~10878438
> *the next generation of pinky is on its way :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 20 2008, 01:27 PM~10914280
> *:biggrin: anyone goin to slamology this weekend, we taking lalo's lac
> *


Where the hell is that???


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 20 2008, 03:46 PM~10914457
> *Where the hell is that???
> *


Indianapolis. 

I'll be there.


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 20 2008, 02:15 PM~10914709
> *Indianapolis.
> 
> I'll be there.
> *



AH!....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

slamology was cool alittle rain but another 1st place :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 21 2008, 07:35 PM~10921717
> *slamology was cool alittle rain but another 1st place  :biggrin:
> *



So you went and taught a course of HOPOLOGY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 21 2008, 06:42 PM~10921753
> *So you went and taught a course of HOPOLOGY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIGN_ADDICTION

:biggrin:


----------



## SIGN_ADDICTION




----------



## dlinehustler

:0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 21 2008, 09:35 PM~10921717
> *slamology was cool alittle rain but another 1st place  :biggrin:
> *


The show was whack. Most of the hop was worse. WTF was that green Ranger Transformer? 

After winning 1st, did the Caddy drop the transmission when leaving the pit? Didn't sound too good.

:biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 22 2008, 05:18 AM~10923928
> *The show was whack.  Most of the hop was worse.  WTF was that green Ranger Transformer?
> 
> After winning 1st, did the Caddy drop the transmission when leaving the pit? Didn't sound too good.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


drive shaft slipped out, :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 22 2008, 10:47 AM~10924234
> *drive shaft slipped out,  :uh:
> *


Cool, sounded worse. It did well though.

Some of the others were pretty 
I left after T-Rex. :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 22 2008, 07:55 AM~10924248
> *Cool, sounded worse.  It did well though.
> 
> Some of the others were pretty
> I left after T-Rex. :cheesy:
> *


yeah not my kind of thing but the people seemed to like it :uh: i guess you do that when you cant get it to hop that high, :biggrin: with 1 switch


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 22 2008, 11:02 AM~10924260
> *
> yeah not my kind of thing but the people seemed to like it :uh: i guess you do that when you cant get it to hop that high,  :biggrin: with 1 switch
> *


It was odd being there and not seeing ol PANKY. Whats next?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 22 2008, 10:36 AM~10924886
> *It was odd being there and not seeing ol PANKY. Whats next?
> *


yes it was a bit odd i agree, and lets see whats next :biggrin: :biggrin: hmmmmm we'll just have to wait and see :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIGN_ADDICTION_@Jun 21 2008, 10:42 PM~10922211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Pretty cool I like the belt buckle.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

What about this one as a shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thats the new hottness :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by SIGN_ADDICTION_@Jun 21 2008, 11:42 PM~10922211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



shipped to 40215 :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 26 2008, 05:59 AM~10954502
> *
> *



Pinky stuffs on the way. Call me if you need a tracking number and for a total.


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Pinky Bitches

the new designs for the shirts will be up soon, got girls S,M,L AND reg t-shirts L, XL,3XL-5XL,


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 28 2008, 04:54 PM~10970716
> *the new designs for the shirts will be up soon, got girls S,M,L AND reg t-shirts L, XL,3XL-5XL, will also have thongs for the ladies "small only"
> *






:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10971403
> *:0
> *



tommy you thinkin about pickin you up one.........







i meane for your girl of coarse lolololol


----------



## espinoza surfaces

what up pinky! just wnted to invite you guys to our show we're having here in chicago :biggrin: i will be posting all the info later this week :thumbsup: 


Q-VOE! WERE DOING IT AGAIN! THIS TIME BIGGER AND BETTER. COME CHECK OUT THE SHOW AT TOYOTA PARK AND ALLWAYS FREE ADMISSION TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP! YA KNOW!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 28 2008, 05:46 PM~10971403
> *:0
> *


yes we can do thongs also :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 29 2008, 10:56 AM~10973651
> *yes we can do thongs also :biggrin:
> *



man i wanted a thong too! :uh: 5x though


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 29 2008, 08:00 AM~10973662
> *man i wanted a thong too!  :uh:  5x though
> *


ummm il check on that size for ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 29 2008, 11:05 AM~10973667
> *ummm il check on that size for ya homie :biggrin:
> *



ey you get my pm


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10971592
> *tommy you thinkin about pickin you up one.........
> i meane for your girl of coarse lolololol
> *



only if they have a ball sack my shit some times falls out the side if it dont :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 29 2008, 09:47 AM~10973760
> *only if they have a ball sack  my shit some times falls out the side if it dont  :biggrin:
> *



that's sick fucker that just gave me mental pic i didn't want at 10 in the mornin
or ever for that matter


----------



## 1sexytre

what up panky you gettin any work done man


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 30 2008, 03:31 PM~10982979
> *what up panky you gettin any work done man
> *


yep making control arms, busy busy


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 30 2008, 04:38 PM~10983020
> *yep making control arms, busy busy
> *


Where's mine at???? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 30 2008, 04:23 PM~10983391
> *Where's mine at???? :biggrin:
> *


soon as ur ready hit me up


----------



## HIGH HITTER

this is OLE BLUE BITCHES! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

how did you do homie? :0


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## edelmiro13

Hey homie can get the days on the picnic or am I to late already? Anyway hows things going?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 2 2008, 12:12 PM~10997950
> *Hey homie can get the days on the picnic or am I to late already? Anyway hows things going?
> *


picnic july 26th, i was hoping to see you at the slamology show in indy a couple weeks ago :biggrin: 
you should deffinatly come to the picnic its a great time and were giving away an adex dump and a set of all chrome 13x7 wheels through a raffle deal :biggrin: 
check on more info in show topic


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WE GOT SACO MOTORS IN STOCK
4 1/2 TON COILS IN STOCK
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
AND COMING SOON PINKY II
yes thats right IT'S STILL PINKY BITCHES :0 :yes: 
AND SHIRTS SHOULD BE DONE IN ABOUT A WEEK, IL GET PICS AND PRICES UP SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO ORDER SOME JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 2 2008, 09:45 PM~11001120
> *picnic july 26th, i was hoping to see you at the slamology show in indy a couple weeks ago :biggrin:
> you should deffinatly come to the picnic its a great time and were giving away an adex dump and a set of all chrome 13x7 wheels through a raffle deal :biggrin:
> check on more info in show topic
> *




yeah I had to decide between taking a trip to hawaii or going to slamolagy.......but I'm on my way back today which is yesterday over there .... anyway I'm definitly putting it on the calander to go I'm going to try to get a trailer....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

4 1/2 ton coils $140 shipped
saco motors $100 shipped


----------



## P RIP Shorty

thanks for the stickers. a-arms looking good, grabbed them yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

bringin my boy back to the top


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 3 2008, 09:20 AM~11004001
> *4 1/2 ton coils $140 shipped
> saco motors $100 shipped
> *



Put a set of 4.5 ton coils to the side and bring them next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11001209
> *WE GOT SACO MOTORS  IN STOCK
> 4 1/2 TON COILS IN STOCK
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AND COMING SOON PINKY II
> yes thats right IT'S STILL PINKY BITCHES :0  :yes:
> AND SHIRTS SHOULD BE DONE IN ABOUT A WEEK, IL GET PICS AND PRICES UP SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO ORDER SOME JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


WICH 4 1/2 ARE THIS ONES


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

having the party friday let me no if you guys plan on coming plenty of food 
and a little rum lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 4 2008, 02:51 PM~11013863
> *thanks for the stickers.  a-arms looking good, grabbed them yesterday :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie, let me know if you need anything else


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 6 2008, 11:52 AM~11022115
> *WICH 4 1/2 ARE THIS ONES
> *


pro hopper homie, you know :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 6 2008, 02:46 PM~11022081
> *Put a set of 4.5 ton coils to the side and bring them next weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 6 2008, 11:46 AM~11022081
> *Put a set of 4.5 ton coils to the side and bring them next weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


ah man you know your tookin care of


----------



## flatblackbaby




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 7 2008, 05:11 PM~11029861
> *
> ah man you know your tookin care of
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 1sexytre

panky bitches lol wat up j


----------



## rare1

Lookin for some powerballs and 12inch cylinders.Got any in stock and how much?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 8 2008, 02:04 PM~11039157
> *panky bitches lol wat up j
> *


what's up bro , just working homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by rare1_@Jul 9 2008, 08:13 AM~11045175
> *Lookin for some powerballs and 12inch cylinders.Got any in stock and how much?
> *


glad you stopped by, let me know when you want me to order that stuff


----------



## Guest

i need two accums whats the ticket?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PINKY BITCHES shirts will be done today :biggrin: 
i will be bringing them to southern showdown $15 each


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

*!!!THEM OBSESSION BOYS STOPPIN BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP!!!*


----------



## royalts-car-club

sent that out to you today homie hopefully you should get it by tuesday


----------



## 1sexytre

hey j hope your neighbors wasnt pissed off when we left last night sorry about the noise man we gotta get the chopper out and go ridin for sure


----------



## Boxman513

I'll come to the shop after work tomorrow...call me if things change!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word and word,, sorry if i missed phone calls this weekend, pitbul and myself were in the hop pit doing hop judge duty :0 when we should be crackin bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2008, 07:00 PM~11078721
> *word and word,, sorry if i missed phone calls this weekend, pitbul and myself were in the hop pit doing hop judge duty :0 when we should be crackin bumpers :biggrin:
> *



:werd: 

The bofh of you's


----------



## royalts-car-club

its cool i know ur busy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 13 2008, 06:38 PM~11079284
> *its cool i know ur busy
> *


we'll get you tookin care of homie


----------



## Westside Mint 76

We all hangin out at the shop after the picnic?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 15 2008, 05:45 AM~11091883
> *We all hangin out at the shop after the picnic?
> *


yes sir , there will be a after hop/hang out at the shop after the picnic, and for those who dont know, its only about 10 minutes down the road


----------



## AlwyzSumthin

do you guys have a set of donuts and a #6 15-ft hose in stock at the shop? If so how much for both


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 15 2008, 01:00 PM~11094665
> *do you guys have a set of donuts and a #6 15-ft hose in stock at the shop? If so how much for both
> *


yes we do and $40 for both, just stop by or call my cell


----------



## 187_Regal

j i cant remember did you say that the springs were broke in already when you buy them?


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11098638
> *j i cant remember did you say that the springs were broke in already when you buy them?
> *


Not anymore...his spring breaker inner is in NY!... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 15 2008, 08:55 PM~11098638
> *j i cant remember did you say that the springs were broke in already when you buy them?
> *


no but we can break them in for you homie


----------



## AlwyzSumthin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 15 2008, 06:59 PM~11097325
> *yes we do and $40 for both, just stop by or call my cell
> *


thanks man will be stopping by the shop sometime friday or saturday


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 16 2008, 01:54 PM~11103913
> *thanks man will be stopping by the shop sometime friday or saturday
> *



Better make it Friday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 16 2008, 12:54 PM~11103913
> *thanks man will be stopping by the shop sometime friday or saturday
> *


cool il have them ready for ya


----------



## AlwyzSumthin

what times the shop open on friday?


----------



## 1sexytre

hey jason we ridin to the picinic


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 17 2008, 06:59 AM~11110174
> *what times the shop open on friday?
> *


9am what time you rollin by


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 17 2008, 01:12 PM~11112941
> *hey jason we ridin to the picinic
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## 513ryder

the blazer is for sale if anyone is interested :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

get the Grey Goose, Jack Dainels, Remy Maritan VSOP, Appletons ready..... almost a week til the picnic


and the beer for the wimps... lol :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11115158
> *get the Grey Goose, Jack Dainels, Remy Maritan VSOP, Appletons  ready..... almost a week til the picnic
> *




Fixed!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

fixed


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11115158
> *get the Grey Goose, Jack Dainels, Remy Maritan VSOP, Appletons  ready..... almost a week til the picnic
> and the beer for the wimps... lol  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Better :biggrin: Check you out when you get here homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

hey j you got any pics of hellair i couldnt find any of it


----------



## AlwyzSumthin

thanks for delaying your lunch and getting me that hose and them donuts n appreciate ya showing me the shop ill let ya know here soon about some uppers


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 19 2008, 09:11 PM~11129458
> *thanks for delaying your  lunch and getting me  that hose and them donuts n appreciate ya showing me the shop ill let ya know here soon about some uppers
> *



Yeah...PINKY is a hell of a MOFO!!! No matter what anyone says about him!!! :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## timdog57

I need some Carpet laid in a couple months. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 18 2008, 03:29 PM~11122708
> *hey j you got any pics of hellair i couldnt find any of it
> *


yeah a couple homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2008, 06:24 AM~11131160
> *I need some Carpet laid in a couple months.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :loco: :barf: 
i dont think so TIM :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, WE HAVE CHANGED OUR SCHEDULE AT THE SHOP,

WE ARE NOW OPEN TUESDAY THREW SATURDAY 10-7PM,, CLOSED ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY,,,WE HOPE THIS HELPS EVERYONE


----------



## Pinky Bitches

g-body arms :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2008, 01:37 PM~11132718
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, WE HAVE CHANGED OUR SCHEDULE AT THE SHOP,
> 
> WE ARE NOW OPEN TUESDAY THREW SATURDAY 10-7PM,, CLOSED ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY,,,WE HOPE THIS HELPS EVERYONE
> *



Does this mean I have a part time job now??? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## twolate2hate

What's the price of 4-1/2 tons to canada :biggrin: pm me very interested


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2008, 12:10 PM~11132556
> *yeah a couple homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## CP

Anyone interested in a 2 tone Cutlass?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11135094
> *Anyone interested in a 2 tone Cutlass?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11135094
> *Anyone interested in a 2 tone Cutlass?
> *


i hear theres a guy in new york


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cp and myself had the beast on the highway the other day, :0 tears in our eyes the whole time :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 21 2008, 08:28 AM~11137675
> *cp and myself had the beast on the highway the other day,  :0 tears in our eyes the whole time :tears:  :roflmao:
> *


What did you do?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

drove it to the gas station, and started to gas hop, but i had a drink in my hand so changed our minds :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11132718
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, WE HAVE CHANGED OUR SCHEDULE AT THE SHOP,
> 
> WE ARE NOW OPEN TUESDAY THREW SATURDAY 10-7PM,, CLOSED ON SUNDAY AND MONDAY,,,WE HOPE THIS HELPS EVERYONE
> *


ima be their tomorrow bout 1 or so..


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## elchulo1982

so what sup on those springs bro do you have them in stock


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 22 2008, 01:31 PM~11150329
> *so what sup on those springs bro do you have them in stock
> *


got 1 more set in stock and another guy in michigan called about them today so first come :biggrin: but we do got more coming


----------



## elchulo1982

yeah that was me bro trying to figure out how to pay you and get them here by friday you dont take paypal


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

how my arms comin homie im down and out my homies ridin out are like :wave:
:yessad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

RS HYDRAULICS IS HAVING SALES ,
SUMMER ALMOST OVER , NEED TO GET HOOKED UP FOR THE SHOW
COMING TO A TOWN NEAR YOU , YOU NEED PARTS , OR THREE WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS FOR AIR BAGGES , JUST HALLA ,


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 23 2008, 12:59 PM~11159811
> *how my arms comin homie im down and out my homies ridin out are like :wave:
> :yessad:
> *


they coming right along homie, my chromer should be calling me with a status report soon :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

ima hit you up when i get outta work at 7 i jus got a question


----------



## elchulo1982

hey jason thanks for the springs today bro


----------



## turbospirites

can't wait 3 day's left!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 23 2008, 05:35 PM~11162276
> *hey jason thanks for the springs today bro
> *


no problem, hope you can make it to the picnic


----------



## elchulo1982

we gonna try bro


----------



## dlinehustler

[Lalo] PINKYYYYYY [/Lalo]


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Boxman513

MUSIC TO RIDE TO VOL.2.......................RELEASE AT THE PICNIC!!! I HAVE PLENTY!! $10ea... ALSO HAVE VOL.1 $5ea.......


----------



## Boxman513

Thanks to J and Lalo, for letting 100 mofo's hang out at the shop last night...good times, good times! And I'm sure you had a good time gas hoppin' Jimmy's car!!!


By the way..............PINKY BITCHES!!!! (On Jimmy's ASS) lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 27 2008, 09:32 AM~11188756
> *Thanks to J and Lalo, for letting 100 mofo's  hang out at the shop last night...good times, good times!  And I'm sure you had a good time gas hoppin' Jimmy's car!!!
> By the way..............PINKY BITCHES!!!!                  (On Jimmy's ASS)    lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

jimmy's the man, and he's crazy as hell :biggrin: 
and we hope everyone had a great time at the picnic and after hop, we know we did


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## royalts-car-club

damn wish i could of been there


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 27 2008, 03:18 PM~11190746
> *jimmy's the man, and he's crazy as hell :biggrin:
> and we hope everyone had a great time at the picnic and after hop, we know we did
> *


it was damm good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

HEY MAN BIG THANKS FROM OBSESSION FOR HAVING US


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cant wait til next year :biggrin: 
I FINALLY HAVE SOME MOTIVATION TO FINISH MY NEXT PROJECT :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 28 2008, 10:19 AM~11195244
> *cant wait til next year :biggrin:
> I FINALLY HAVE SOME MOTIVATION TO FINISH MY NEXT PROJECT :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


Get on the ball fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im on it son


----------



## edelmiro13

Lalo and J thanks even though we got there late we had a good time at the after hop........ And Lalo thanks for the hospitality :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 28 2008, 10:38 AM~11196544
> *Lalo and J thanks even though we got there late we had a good time at the after hop........ And Lalo thanks for the hospitality  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie, glad you could make it , sorry we couldn't hang out more, i was all over the place :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

CLINNIN AT THE AFTER HOP ON THAT PATRON LOLOL


----------



## capriceman75

lalo putten it down with the lac at the picnic!


----------



## capriceman75

Lalo's lac vs. Columbus,OH chevy


----------



## royalts-car-club

what up homie i tryed to call you yesterday let me know what up with the arms we got our own picnic coming up up here :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 29 2008, 04:53 AM~11204155
> *what up homie i tryed to call you yesterday let me know what up with the arms we got our own picnic coming up up here  :biggrin:
> *


il call the chrome plater today, i have no control of the plating, just going off what he tells me homie, il put the pressure on him  :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i think its about that time :biggrin: almost


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 29 2008, 09:26 PM~11211224
> *i think its about that time :biggrin: almost
> *


What time is that? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2008, 08:27 PM~11211236
> *What time is that? :biggrin:
> *


time to start puttin shit on the bumper again :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 29 2008, 09:29 PM~11211275
> *time to start puttin shit on the bumper again  :biggrin:
> *


Have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

it was kinda cool not having anything at the picnic, got to relax and just chill, BUT it wans't that cool :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 29 2008, 09:33 PM~11211324
> *it was kinda cool not having anything at the picnic, got to relax and just chill, BUT  it wans't that cool :biggrin:
> *


I feel you on that.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

good morning to all :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 17 2008, 11:09 PM~9722531
> *il post more pics when we get all moved in and cleaned up, this is just a taste of more to come   :biggrin:
> *


What up fam, trying to see if u do engine work to???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@Jul 31 2008, 01:08 AM~11222332
> *What up fam, trying to see if u do engine work to???
> *


yes just let me know what you need done!!!


----------



## trespatines

> yes just let me know what you need done!!!
> [/quot


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## sincitykid

it's on ima hit u up today!!!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 31 2008, 05:33 PM~11228357
> *:biggrin:
> *



What's Up Pinky? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 05:13 PM~11237315
> *What's Up Pinky?  :biggrin:
> *


what's up bro, what size shirts you guys wear?


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pinky when we gonna get chopper out and ride my brotha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i need to fix the magneto so my battery will stay charged, then we can ride :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 2 2008, 05:53 AM~11240503
> *i need to fix the magneto so my battery will stay charged, then we can ride :biggrin:
> *


get to work son lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

to busy wrapping frames and arms :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 2 2008, 06:26 PM~11243425
> *to busy wrapping frames and arms  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro how much for some molded arms chromed for my 82 caddy my show car


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 2 2008, 08:26 PM~11243425
> *to busy wrapping frames
> *



:0


----------



## royalts-car-club

appreciate it jay :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 2 2008, 07:40 PM~11243747
> *hey bro how much for some molded arms chromed for my 82 caddy my  show car
> *


uppers and lowers wrapped and molded $475 with cores +shipping
chrome uppers $120 ea lowers $140 ea 4-6 weeks on chrome, could be sooner and got arms in stock


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11244425
> *appreciate it jay :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie, hope that helped :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

caddy arms sandblasted and getting ready for plating, much nicer than plating over rusted arms out of the junkyard :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lalo's caddy with fresh new extended and plated arms :0 much better than the butterfly look


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PINKY II PROGRESS PICS :0 :biggrin: 






















































OOPPSS FORGOT THE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## dlinehustler

Now tell that puto to get some 13's :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11254171
> *PINKY II PROGRESS PICS :0  :biggrin:
> OOPPSS FORGOT THE PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: not till its done


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2008, 11:12 AM~11254139
> *lalo's caddy with fresh new extended and plated arms :0 much better than the butterfly look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man lalo needs to learn how to drive....................Those white rings look alittle to big.....................and so does the rims.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the new pinky shirts are in the works , the first ones went pretty quick, going for a darker color this time, :biggrin: got some 3x and 5x left if anyone wants to purchase them  and girl shirts still available


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2008, 07:29 PM~11258792
> *the new pinky shirts are in the works , the first ones went pretty quick, going for a darker color this time,  :biggrin:  got some 3x and 5x left if anyone wants to purchase them  and girl shirts still available
> *


Do you have pics of what they look like????


----------



## Pinky Bitches

this on the front and a pic of the new pinky on the back


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 4 2008, 07:59 PM~11258512
> *Man lalo needs to learn how to drive....................Those white rings look alittle to big.....................and so does the rims.................. :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 4 2008, 12:45 PM~11255048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell that puto to get some 13's  :0
> *


Coming from MR 14X6. :0 You know I was going to mess with you on this one Ted. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11259844
> *Coming from MR 14X6. :0 You know I was going to mess with you on this one Ted. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

But I have taken steps to curb that problem :0  :biggrin: 
the glass will have 13x7 on it :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 5 2008, 03:24 AM~11262565
> *:biggrin:
> 
> But I have taken steps to curb that problem  :0    :biggrin:
> the glass will have 13x7 on it  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 5 2008, 03:15 PM~11266568
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Yetti bitches........................... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## showandgo

post the pics of pinky 2 puss :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

pinky is a ho cake :biggrin: aint posted in a while just thought i would pop in and say PINKY IN A HO CAKE.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2008, 06:37 PM~11258904
> *this on the front and a pic of the new pinky on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 6 2008, 06:58 AM~11272735
> *post the pics of pinky 2 puss :0
> *


you'll see it soon enough homie, you know i wouldn't bring it out without you knowing about it first


----------



## Dolle

bring me a 2x t-shirt with you sat along with the adapters :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

HEY JASON I HOPE YOU BRINGIN THAT BOY !!!!!!





















> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah he keeps askin me about it :biggrin:


----------



## rare1

Hey Pinky,Where do you get your chrome plating done.Should I just bring my stuff to you?Fittings and check valves.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by rare1_@Aug 8 2008, 10:45 AM~11293696
> *Hey Pinky,Where do you get your chrome plating done.Should I just bring my stuff to you?Fittings and check valves.
> *


mattdog on here


----------



## elchulo1982

whats up pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 8 2008, 01:50 PM~11295237
> *whats up pinky
> *


what's up homie, everything good??


----------



## elchulo1982

yeah just trying to get this car working right its getting there


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2008, 08:37 PM~11258904
> *this on the front and a pic of the new pinky on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He needs a switch in his hand.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 9 2008, 05:25 AM~11299751
> *He needs a switch in his hand.
> *


good thinking


----------



## Pinky Bitches

were heading to louisville to the cruise spot tonight , il take and post pics when we get back


----------



## capriceman75

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

thanks for coming down last night I had a blast


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's a couple pics we took going to louisville :biggrin: 
























we drive alittle fast


----------



## juiced86

you got some good pics...and the caddy going 101 mph thats great :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics

Ted was pissed! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 10 2008, 01:49 PM~11306477
> *Nice pics
> 
> Ted was pissed!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was pissed Russ wouldnt gas hop the Regal :angry:


----------



## La Lo

nice pics glad we got to ride with you all last night


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 10 2008, 04:02 PM~11306892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I was pissed Russ wouldnt gas hop the Regal  :angry:
> *


He only does it with the ass down :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:14 PM~11306964
> *nice pics glad we got to ride with you all last night
> *


We had a blast!!! Thanks for having us


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Ummm Yeah Chelo, those are not sparks. Thats the red light's reflection coming off of the chrome undies :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

A good one of the Linc


----------



## 1sexytre

i want to go damn it whos moca lincoln town car never seen that westside car before


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 10 2008, 08:55 PM~11308593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm Yeah Chelo, those are not sparks.  Thats the red light's reflection coming off of the chrome undies  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
nice try


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 10 2008, 09:24 PM~11308816
> *i want to go  damn it whos moca lincoln town car never seen that westside car before
> *



Thats timdogs


----------



## edelmiro13

Whats up J looks like I need to move to cincy or the ville cause you guys are doing it over there :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

looked like a blast will have to try and make it next time you guys go


----------



## ~~RED~~

It was great having you guys riding with us, cant wait to do it again!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:wow: Looked like a great time! Thanks to Todd and Sam for rollin the Monte!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 10 2008, 08:28 PM~11310232
> *Whats up J looks like I need to move to cincy or the ville cause you guys are doing it over there  :biggrin:
> *


there's supposed to be a cruise after the indy truck bash this weekend, we might be going to that, the INDIVIDUALS are putting this on, so should be a good time


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 11 2008, 08:39 AM~11312975
> *there's supposed to be a cruise after the indy truck bash this weekend, we might be going to that, the INDIVIDUALS  are putting this on, so should be a good time
> *



Yeah I'm meeting up with them hopefully u come down let me know if you guys coming


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cool il let you know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

might be heading to new york to pick up a car, if anyone needs anything that way hit me up


----------



## Rob @ RNL

damn cant believe you bought back pinky.Thats the only thing good coming out of NY.


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 11 2008, 03:46 PM~11317008
> *damn cant believe you bought back pinky.Thats the only thing good coming out of NY.
> *


exactly the only good thang lol wouldnt that be funny jason puttin panky on bumper in front of dude :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no no no not that car :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

GO BENGALS :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

yo you get my pm hit me up


----------



## chevyman

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

:uh: let me know homie my girl doesnt know when to be there i dont wanna miss it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

check your pms :uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

you fellAS makin it to bash this weekend. Hop we can do some ridin.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 12 2008, 12:07 PM~11324969
> *you fellAS makin it to bash this weekend. Hop we can do some ridin.
> *


yeah we should be there homie


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wes your arms are ready :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 13 2008, 02:44 PM~11335527
> *wes your arms are ready :biggrin:
> *


wes arms look pretty stout my dude :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982

pinky i will be ready soon for you to do me some arms


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 14 2008, 05:11 AM~11340863
> *pinky i will be ready soon for you to do me some arms
> *


word, making some right now


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2008, 10:09 AM~11254113
> *caddy arms sandblasted and getting ready for plating, much nicer than plating over rusted arms out of the junkyard :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Knock Dem Hoes Out   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## pennywise619

i found some secret suspension pics of pinky 2 :0 









front wheel drive hopper










































j/p but if you need some powder coating done hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ahh damn the secret pics got out :0 :0 
that's cool, il keep that in mind


----------



## royalts-car-club

hey thanks alot for the arms your the best


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 15 2008, 10:45 AM~11351777
> *hey thanks alot for the arms your the best
> *


glad i could help bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heading to indy tomarow, for the truck bash and a little cruising after :biggrin: 
let me know if anyone needs anything


----------



## 1sexytre

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here we go to indy for the truck bash :biggrin: 
















HERE WE ARE ROLLIN WITH THE "I" :biggrin: 
















CHELOS LINCOLN HAD A SMALL ENGINE FIRE, HAD IT TOWED TO ROBS TO FIX


----------



## Pinky Bitches

GOT BACK FROM THE TRUCK BASH AND STRAIT TO A WESTSIDE PHOTO SHOOT :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

that looks like a cool photo shoot


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 17 2008, 06:41 PM~11366381
> *here we go to indy for the truck  bash :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE WE ARE ROLLIN WITH THE "I" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHELOS LINCOLN HAD A SMALL ENGINE FIRE, HAD IT TOWED TO ROBS TO FIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What happened?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Picnic was good times. Food was great as usual. Thanks to Jack for helping cook. Also a big thanks to LA Wayne for taking the pics...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looking good boys!  



hey did you look for them brushes Jason??


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 18 2008, 06:02 AM~11370128
> *What happened?
> *


I happend :0 :biggrin:


Naw, the starter some how grounded out.....


----------



## dlinehustler

2 Members: Pinky Bitches, dlinehustler


My brother :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

wats up pinky ready to ride yet


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 18 2008, 07:21 PM~11375611
> *I happend  :0  :biggrin:
> Naw, the starter some how grounded out.....
> *


OPPS :biggrin: Where was your car?


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 19 2008, 09:06 AM~11381062
> *OPPS :biggrin: Where was your car?
> *


i think i heard it was bein lifted for 26s lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 19 2008, 09:03 AM~11381026
> *wats up pinky ready to ride yet
> *


homie i been ridin, where you at :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 20 2008, 05:09 AM~11391182
> *i think i heard it was bein lifted for 26s lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


30's :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin




----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 20 2008, 09:08 AM~11391508
> *30's :0
> *



:yessad: Then its going on ebay


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 20 2008, 08:30 PM~11396993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



He needs to get the Hellair back out!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes and i wish someone had video of the wagon hopping at that indiana show, man that car bumpered HARD :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

41/2 TON COILS ON THE WAY


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 20 2008, 07:09 AM~11391182
> *i think i heard it was bein lifted for 26s lol :0  :biggrin:
> *



Taking the pumps out & getting ready to the lift


----------



## Pinky Bitches

YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Yeah


----------



## robbie

whats up pinky


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 21 2008, 07:05 PM~11406747
> *YEAH :biggrin:
> *


i need some springs


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

I need some to


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Any crusing today?


----------



## rookie87

whats the ticket on the Caddy?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11405905
> *Taking the pumps out & getting ready to the lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awsome good luck with the sale. :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

springs should be in next week, and that's funny tom :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

hey Pinky, that touring edition monte down here is now for sale. Would you like me to get a number for ya?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes if you dont mind :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

once again im changing the hours of the shop :uh: due to family stuff, so back to monday -friday 9-5 sorry for the inconvenience :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

here is some pics of that monte. It was locked and the place of business didn't have a set of keys for it. So I couldn't get any interior shots, but the interior is clean!


----------



## timdog57

I have already had like 10 or 12 people calling me saying the saw it buy the breadstore for sale. lol


----------



## royalts-car-club

:0 ...damn thats in good shape


----------



## twopumpedupsixfo

i saw that black monte for sale and i dunno if anyones interested but i have a 79 monte for sale....41,000 original miles.....3 speed manual 6 cylinder. located near pittsburgh, pa
needs painted.....was previously owned by an older lady who worked for department of defense in new mexico......car was in new mexico until last spring when i bought it......baby blue exterior with baby blue interior.....
pm me for pics.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks for posting the info on the monte homie  gona try to pick this up for sure :biggrin:


----------



## CP

Blackie bitches.


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by twopumpedupsixfo_@Aug 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11419181
> *i saw that black monte for sale and i dunno if anyones interested but i have a 79 monte for sale....41,000 original miles.....3 speed manual 6 cylinder. located near pittsburgh, pa
> needs painted.....was previously owned by an older lady who worked for department of defense in new mexico......car was in new mexico until last spring when i bought it......baby blue exterior with baby blue interior.....
> pm me for pics.....
> *



3 speed manual. Interesting.


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## bloody sunday

show in lex.. next weekend.. good payout


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 23 2008, 02:55 PM~11420067
> *thanks for posting the info on the monte homie  gona try to pick this up for sure :biggrin:
> *


it's no problem man. Hope it goes well for ya


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the new pinky shirts are done,,,,if anyone wants to place an order let me know  
il try to post pics up


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 24 2008, 05:59 PM~11425464
> *the new pinky shirts are done,,,,if anyone wants to place an order let me know
> il try to post pics up
> *



5x you want paypal money order or what??? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 23 2008, 11:10 PM~11421601
> *Blackie bitches.
> *



aww damn........ he would catch some much hell lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 24 2008, 08:28 PM~11427728
> *5x you want paypal money order or what??? :biggrin:
> *


money order's fine homie, just let me know


----------



## WSL63

Mean Muggin Kustoms..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i think he is mad cause someone took his drink.....i dont see his cup....lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's the new shirts, got large , 2x, 3x 5x and kids medium and large $15 and still got some of the others also :biggrin: 

























heres the first ones :biggrin: 
girl shirts








front








back


----------



## Pinky Bitches

get your shirts now, the debut of PINKY II is right around the corner :nicoderm:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 22 2008, 01:55 PM~11412648
> *yes if you dont mind :biggrin:
> *


How many of these were made? ive only seen two in my life and that was this black one and your pink one..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 25 2008, 08:14 PM~11437578
> *How many of these were made? ive only seen two in my life and that was this black one and your pink one..
> *


i think 300, we checked on it before but i cant really remember :biggrin: i have seen another one a few years ago it was orangey brown


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11437429
> *get your shirts now, the debut of PINKY II is right around the corner :nicoderm:
> *


cant wait to see it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah me to , its been awhile :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 26 2008, 03:45 AM~11437955
> *yeah me to , its been awhile :biggrin:
> *


Tell me you didn't paint an impala pink. :biggrin: ha ha j/k i'm sure it's gonna be bad ass.
:thumbsup: You coming to chi-town?


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky do u have any adex dump plug if so let me know I need 3 of them thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Aug 26 2008, 12:07 PM~11442472
> *Wuzup pinky do u have any adex dump plug if so let me know I need 3 of them thanks
> *


no not at the moment, try pitbull(brent) he should have some


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 25 2008, 09:25 PM~11438375
> *Tell me you didn't paint an impala pink. :biggrin: ha ha j/k i'm sure it's gonna be bad ass.
> :thumbsup: You coming to chi-town?
> *


and you know this man :biggrin: and not sure whats going on in chi town, kinda havent been anywhere much, at least until the cars done :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Any xl shirts in black


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 26 2008, 04:23 PM~11444828
> *and you know this man :biggrin: and not sure whats going on in chi town, kinda havent been anywhere much, at least until the cars done :biggrin:
> *


did ya get ahold of the person with that monte?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 06:03 PM~11445629
> *Any xl shirts in black
> *


i got larga and 2x , i wear the 2x its not much bigger than the xl


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 23 2008, 10:10 PM~11421601
> *Blackie bitches.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 26 2008, 09:06 PM~11446881
> *i got larga and 2x , i wear the 2x its not much bigger than the xl
> *


Trust me u r taller than me bro :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave: what it do homies


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not a whole lot, going to be transporting a 64 impala and x-frame from loveland to indy tomarow, both on rotisseries :uh: fun fun fun


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 29 2008, 08:02 PM~11474555
> *not a whole lot, going to be transporting a 64 impala  and x-frame from loveland to indy tomarow, both on rotisseries :uh:  fun fun fun
> *


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11474555
> *not a whole lot, going to be transporting a 64 impala  and x-frame from loveland to indy tomarow, both on rotisseries :uh:  fun fun fun
> *


sweet they are done?


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 29 2008, 11:20 PM~11475484
> *sweet they are done?
> *


NO,................................................. Not yet at least!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11474555
> *not a whole lot, going to be transporting a 64 impala  and x-frame from loveland to indy tomarow, both on rotisseries :uh:  fun fun fun
> *


Thanks, again my brother!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no problem bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11437429
> *get your shirts now, the debut of PINKY II is right around the corner :nicoderm:
> *


I like the shirts....Made me laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

:420:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2008, 09:28 PM~11486657
> *I like the shirts....Made me laugh. :biggrin:
> *


i could send you one ron :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## edelmiro13

HEY HOMIE DO U HAVE ANY UPPER ADJUSTABLES FOR A 92 LINCOLN?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11490645
> *HEY HOMIE DO U HAVE ANY UPPER ADJUSTABLES FOR A 92 LINCOLN?
> *


i think we do , il check tomarow, if not pro hopper sells them,


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 1 2008, 07:20 PM~11492026
> *i think we do , il check tomarow, if not pro hopper sells them,
> *



COOL JUST PM ME TOMORROW


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky u got them adex plug ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 2 2008, 11:31 AM~11497828
> *Wuzup pinky u got them adex plug ?
> *


nope, brent didn't have any homie, sorry,,,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 1 2008, 10:42 AM~11489241
> *i could send you one ron :biggrin:
> *


We could swap...I don't hate. I rep everyone....Got Kool-aid, CCE, More Bounce,Old ASS BLVD ......LMK :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

sup fellas :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler

Bong


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## dlinehustler

:0


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

should have left the wagon together for sure :tears:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 5 2008, 09:34 AM~11524721
> *should have left the wagon together for sure :tears:
> *


Yes you are retarded. You can just sell it to me when I am ready.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ryan at the shop has his 63 impala on ebay if anyone wants to check it out  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...emZ300255098376


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 5 2008, 09:38 AM~11524729
> *ryan at the shop has his 63 impala on ebay if anyone wants to check it out
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...emZ300255098376
> *



I would love to have it and the wagon. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah the two together makes a nice impala trimmed wagon :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 5 2008, 10:12 AM~11524875
> *yeah the two together makes a nice impala trimmed wagon :biggrin:
> *


My exact thoughts.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 5 2008, 09:12 AM~11524875
> *yeah the two together makes a nice impala trimmed wagon :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

were off to atlanta to the obsession fest show, taking the lincoln, caddy, and the boat tail---will have pics up when we return :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Have fun!!


----------



## 1sexytre

b safe hommie


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 6 2008, 05:28 AM~11532431
> *were off to atlanta to the obsession fest show, taking the lincoln, caddy, and the boat tail---will have pics up when we return :biggrin:
> *



Don't do anything I wouldn't do!

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

:uh: 
that means its cool do watever you like


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

BIG PROPS TO JASON ,CHAD, PINKY JR FOR COMIN DOWN TO OBSESSION FEST AND KICKIN IT WITH US SEE YOU IN JULY OR SOONER


----------



## 1sexytre

wheres the pics j wanna see the boy in action lol


----------



## dlinehustler

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

should have pics up soon , show was real nice, super clean rides and obsession is doin big down south :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 9 2008, 09:28 AM~11557064
> *should have pics up soon , show was real nice, super clean rides and obsession is doin big down south :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 9 2008, 04:23 PM~11559936
> *
> *


it was nice meeting you homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 9 2008, 03:28 PM~11560404
> *it was nice meeting you homie
> *


yeah you to homie for sure, just wish i would have won that rotiseree :biggrin: I need another one


----------



## Guest

should of got more tickets. :0 


when your ready hit me up. i think your due for a frequent customer price :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 9 2008, 02:23 PM~11559936
> *
> *



PINKY BITCHES SHIRTS ? What Happened Pinky? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

THEIR coming homie, we will do a trade,,,my stuff for your shirts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 10 2008, 03:15 PM~11568919
> *THEIR coming homie, we will do a trade,,,my stuff for your shirts :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



post some pics i seen you taken a bunch :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the pics are on chads camera so i gota get him to post


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 11 2008, 01:13 PM~11576995
> *the pics are on chads camera so i gota get him to post
> *



oh hell we in some shit then lololol


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 11 2008, 05:58 PM~11579351
> *oh hell we in some shit then lololol
> *


You have no idea..... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

What's up fellas........................ and yes I'm back from the dead...... agian!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Sep 11 2008, 09:41 PM~11582555
> *What's up fellas........................ and yes I'm back from the dead...... agian!
> *


bout time homie :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 12 2008, 07:31 AM~11584093
> *bout time homie :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## dlinehustler

mine is out :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 12 2008, 07:23 PM~11589044
> *mine is out  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put the wheels back in the wheel well............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11589110
> *Put the wheels back in the wheel well............................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

LOOKIN VERY GOOD HOMIES, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## CP

BURKE HYDROSPORTS
1-800-FUCK-OFF

Phone number does not work. Pay your phone bill.


----------



## PITBULL

what up , my boy call you from the battle front ,,,, i know he got in touch with Ryan ,lol


theres a awesome 2 day show here the end of this month , at the park you guys came too , its a 2 day event ... you may wanna come check it out , probly like 5 -6 hundred cars in the park ....alot of us are getting in line 5 or 6 in the morning on saturday to get good spots ..


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2008, 05:38 AM~11591877
> *what up  , my boy call you from the battle front ,,,, i know he got in touch with Ryan ,lol
> theres a awesome 2 day show here the end of this month , at the park you guys came too , its a 2 day event  ... you may wanna come check it out , probly like 5 -6 hundred cars in the park ....alot of us aregetting in line 5 or 6 in the morning on saturday to get good spots ..
> *



:420: Thats a bit early


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 13 2008, 04:38 AM~11591877
> *what up  , my boy call you from the battle front ,,,, i know he got in touch with Ryan ,lol
> theres a awesome 2 day show here the end of this month , at the park you guys came too , its a 2 day event  ... you may wanna come check it out , probly like 5 -6 hundred cars in the park ....alot of us are getting in line 5 or 6 in the morning on saturday to get good spots ..
> *



lol....I got a call from the battlefront too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

Jason my weld test ran a bit last on friday i will try to get there after work monday ...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 13 2008, 08:17 AM~11591948
> *:420: Thats a bit early
> *


we'll save you a spot.......in the back by the woods :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 13 2008, 01:16 PM~11593135
> *we'll save you a spot.......in the back by the woods  :biggrin:
> *



OK uffin: uffin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 13 2008, 12:16 PM~11593135
> *we'll save you a spot.......in the back by the woods  :biggrin:
> *


So you can show him how to fly a kite............. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Biggie Doe Bitches.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11595018
> *So you can show him how to fly a kite............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Biggie Doe Bitches.......................... :biggrin:
> *


thats tims business! :cheesy: 

apparently you missed the uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 13 2008, 10:50 PM~11596355
> *thats tims business!  :cheesy:
> 
> apparently you missed the  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: So are you going to be walking back there to hangout????? :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

What up Nuggga


----------



## Boxman513

What up PB??? you must be without power too......or maybe your wife used the laptop like a shot put!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2008, 03:15 PM~11599641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I can :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

finally got the internet back up :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

donk on air :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 19 2008, 04:10 AM~11642264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :yes:


----------



## 1sexytre

hey pinky wats up man i no its a lil late but me and jon are ridin out to aces and eights tonight for the mini sturgis man if your interested in going let me know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

call me


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2008, 11:02 AM~11651211
> *call me
> *


AH!!! Pinky could sell bike at such an event!!! ......Way to go Brain!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CP

Air donk


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11653268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air donk
> *


YOU DA MAN!


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 20 2008, 05:44 PM~11653268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air donk
> *


any standing 3 pics :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 20 2008, 06:44 PM~11653268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air donk
> *



PINKY and the BRAIN has done it again!!! Now get back to building LOWRIDERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 21 2008, 12:47 AM~11653290
> *YOU DA MAN!
> *


I just rented them my brain for a while. Pinky did most of the dirty work.

I am the man though.






















:biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

uffin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 21 2008, 12:44 AM~11653268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air donk
> *


I never thought I would say this.......

Needs bigger wheels.


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 20 2008, 07:41 PM~11654155
> *I never thought I would say this.......
> 
> Needs bigger wheels.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 1sexytre

sorry jason i didnt get back on after i posted you should have called man there was they said 10thousand people i dont no wat there was all i know is god dang it was fun and a shit ton of bikes and people


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Sep 21 2008, 02:39 PM~11658192
> *sorry jason i didnt get back on after i posted you should have called man there was they said 10thousand people i dont no wat there was all i know is god dang it was fun and a shit ton of bikes and people
> *



And a SHIT TON is a WHOOOOOOLLLEE lot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

THANKS for posting the pics cris


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

shirts please lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 21 2008, 08:38 PM~11661025
> *shirts please lol
> *


they should be there homie, if not in next day or so call me  they coming ups


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 22 2008, 03:38 AM~11661025
> *skirts please lol
> *




:dunno:


----------



## capriceman75

damn :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn the ups man, dropped johns shirts off a few doors down and now their no where to be found and uninsured :uh:


----------



## 1sexytre

:uh: thats bullshit man good luck


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 22 2008, 08:21 PM~11671090
> *:dunno:
> *


i will take skirts ass long ass there is a nice ass chick in in it lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 20 2008, 08:44 PM~11653268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air donk
> *


niiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Sep 24 2008, 07:41 AM~11684396
> *niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> *


damn been awhile since i heard from ya, what you been up to ??


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 24 2008, 02:29 PM~11686268
> *damn been awhile since i heard from ya, what you been up to ??
> *


nothing just a stay at home dad.my wife is the suga momma :biggrin: 
you guys need any help just let me know.the kids are in school by 7:45. I'm up earlier now then when i was at the shop.


----------



## ohioratrodder

jason if you are still looking for a monte 
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/853552722.html


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by ohioratrodder_@Sep 25 2008, 12:15 AM~11689720
> *jason if you are still looking for a monte
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/853552722.html
> *



QUOTE: rear bumper is in bad shape

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11691457
> *QUOTE:  rear bumper is in bad shape
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sounds like the perfect candidate :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

fits the profile :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 24 2008, 08:14 PM~11691457
> *QUOTE:  rear bumper is in bad shape
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



What's Up CP? How you been? :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 26 2008, 06:12 AM~11704600
> *
> *



Pinky I am almost done I should call you on Monday.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 27 2008, 10:42 AM~11714268
> *Pinky I am almost done I should call you on Monday.
> *


sounds great homie


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11714260
> *What's Up CP? How you been?  :wave:
> *


Not too bad. Being lazy.


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Dizzle

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## cincyprohopper

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

thanks got the shirt today


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 30 2008, 06:55 PM~11743654
> *thanks got the shirt today
> *


you get both of them homie, sorry about the ups confusion :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 30 2008, 09:12 PM~11744628
> *you get both of them homie, sorry about the ups confusion :biggrin:
> *


It's cool that it's all going to the house address???? :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2008, 05:51 PM~11753604
> *It's cool that it's all going to the house address???? :0
> *


you get your shirt yet, i havent got mine :dunno: 
damn mail people :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 2 2008, 07:44 PM~11763735
> *you get your shirt yet, i havent got mine :dunno:
> damn mail people :biggrin:
> *


I did them throw UPS, should be ther tomorrow

I got yours today...Thanks Bitches...Pinks the new black :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word, :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## Pinky Bitches

randy :buttkick:


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up j do u still have the choppa


----------



## dlinehustler

pinkys auto body, car transport, donk, hydraulics & oil and lube. That would be a big ass sign :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke

whos 65 vert is that? i like that it looks good


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 4 2008, 08:40 PM~11780059
> *whos 65 vert is that? i like that it looks good
> *


mark rose (westsider) :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 4 2008, 06:00 PM~11779118
> *pinkys auto body, car transport, donk, hydraulics & oil and lube.  That would be a big ass sign  :biggrin:
> *


yes it would :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 6 2008, 06:28 AM~11789843
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


what's up homie, everything good with you :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

for sale, not sure on price yet, make offers if interested :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

also for sale, not sure about price, make offers :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just bored, thought i would post up some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

COULD IT BE :0


----------



## juandik

hmmm so i like the signs on the wall ...i wonder if the bar replaced them with ones in spanish :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 7 2008, 07:52 PM~11805624
> *hmmm so i like the signs on the wall ...i wonder if the bar replaced them with ones in spanish  :cheesy:
> *


I never noticed that :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 7 2008, 05:42 AM~11799862
> *COULD IT BE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 8 2008, 06:07 AM~11810018
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE
> *


nice video homie, cars looked good and jimmy was in usual form i see :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 7 2008, 07:42 AM~11799862
> *COULD IT BE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks bro just trying to keep up :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

and so it begins: mr hardlines new project (the luxamino):0 were getting the body off and im getting ready to wrap that frame :biggrin: 
















WELL THAT DIDNT TAKE LONG :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TODD'S 2 DOOR BOX IM GETTING READY TO PAINT









CP'S monte im doing some body work and painting fender

















my old tailgate that the pinky monte jumped off the trailer onto :biggrin: 








and here's the new one i just painted









doing some body work and paint on my jetta


----------



## Pinky Bitches

randy's caddy getting ready to get a new set of arms :biggrin: 
















oohhh so pretty, now get me some damn balljoints and bushings *** :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here we are getting ready to go to obsession fest in GA
























PASSED THIS ALONG THE WAY IN CINCY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MR HARLINES other project 65 waiting its turn :biggrin: 

















ooohhh looks like someone didn't get me those bushings and balljoints yet :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke

does the caprice vert run?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 9 2008, 08:46 PM~11827416
> *does the caprice vert run?
> *


yes it does,


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 9 2008, 08:50 PM~11827450
> *yes it does,
> *


1500 hno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 9 2008, 09:08 PM~11827630
> *1500 hno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


il try to get a price for you


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 7 2008, 06:28 AM~11799833
> *also for sale, not sure about price, make offers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## Big Doe

damn you've been puttin in work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Oct 7 2008, 06:42 AM~11799862-->
> 
> 
> 
> COULD IT BE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn i sure make a nice rotisserie. :biggrin: ats self on back: :cheesy: you could use a body cart. hit me up. i will hook you up dirt cheap :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pinky Bitches_@Oct 9 2008, 10:40 PM~11827382
> *here we are getting ready to go to obsession fest in GA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PASSED THIS ALONG THE WAY IN CINCY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cars look good at obsession fest


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes the the rotisseries are very nice homie


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Boxman513

> TODD'S 2 DOOR BOX IM GETTING READY TO PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's goin' down son!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes it is


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I need to find it a spot indoors. Anybody got any ideas? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 25 2008, 09:52 PM~11437225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean Muggin Kustoms..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOVE THE LAC.HOW MUCH DID HE END UP GETTING FOR IT?


----------



## rookie87

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Oct 11 2008, 08:13 PM~11839998
> *I need to find it a spot indoors. Anybody got any ideas?  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think it will fit in my garage or i would tell you to bring it here


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11840197
> *LOVE THE LAC.HOW MUCH DID HE END UP GETTING FOR IT?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: He'll Never tell


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Oct 11 2008, 06:13 PM~11839998
> *I need to find it a spot indoors. Anybody got any ideas?  :biggrin:
> *


soon as im done with cris's monte it can go back in for sure  waiting on paint right now :biggrin:


----------



## CP

Sorry about the hold-up. I work the same hours the paint store is open. Maybe Randy can grab it when he gets the bushings for the caddy!! :biggrin: 



Call me tomorrow. I will see if I can speed things up a little.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: no problem bro


----------



## Boxman513

I'm the slacker in the bunch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Oct 12 2008, 05:12 PM~11844170
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: He'll Never tell
> *


huh? realy? oh well.I was asking cus I might end up with the ride thats all.I didn't want to pay more then what he sold it for.its a bad ass ride.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 13 2008, 06:52 AM~11847946
> *huh? realy? oh well.I was asking cus I might end up with the ride thats all.I didn't want to pay more then what he sold it for.its a bad ass ride.
> *


im not sure what he paid nim, but the car is badass , and the setup is super nice, and i cant believe hes selling it already, dude the setup alone is worth over $5000,


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 9 2008, 08:28 PM~11827263
> *and so it begins: mr hardlines new project (the luxamino):0 were getting the body off and im getting ready to wrap that frame :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL THAT DIDNT TAKE LONG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## doyles83gp

hey jason this is brad i'am looking to get the body work done on my grandprix do you think you could look at it and give me price on getting it done? just let me know when you have time to look at it and thanks again for getting me out of that insurance crap :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 06:59 AM~11847971
> *im not sure what he paid nim, but the car is badass , and the setup is super nice, and i cant believe hes selling it already, dude the setup alone is worth over $5000,
> *



not selling it


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by doyles83gp_@Oct 13 2008, 02:40 PM~11850408
> *hey jason  this is brad  i'am looking to get the body work done on my grandprix do you think you could look at it and give me price on getting it done? just let me know when you have time to look at it and thanks again for getting me out of that insurance crap :biggrin:
> *


Brad Dirt............. :0


----------



## doyles83gp

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 13 2008, 05:10 PM~11852080
> *Brad Dirt............. :0
> *


yeah :cheesy:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2008, 08:49 AM~11810197
> *nice video homie, cars looked good and jimmy was in usual form i see :biggrin:
> *



Now this one gonna be called Panky, pankie, pinkie, pinkee? nice work jay :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 08:59 AM~11847971
> *im not sure what he paid nim, but the car is badass , and the setup is super nice, and i cant believe hes selling it already, dude the setup alone is worth over $5000,
> *


who do you think can give me info on the ride? I see that you all drove it everywhere :biggrin: I was wondering how many miles and how did it run.I love the lac.it will be in good hands trust me if he does end up leting me have it.he has not gotten back to me so we will see.thanks J


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 9 2008, 10:28 PM~11827263
> *and so it begins: mr hardlines new project (the luxamino):0 were getting the body off and im getting ready to wrap that frame :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Stupied g-body w/ a truck bed :uh: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by doyles83gp_@Oct 13 2008, 01:40 PM~11850408
> *hey jason  this is brad  i'am looking to get the body work done on my grandprix do you think you could look at it and give me price on getting it done? just let me know when you have time to look at it and thanks again for getting me out of that insurance crap :biggrin:
> *


yeah i can , you can either bring it up to my house , or i can meet you at cris's or something, doesnt' matter to me, and no problem on the other stuff, just glad it all worked out for you


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Oh shit, STREETCARKILLA62 invaded that topic :biggrin:


----------



## doyles83gp

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 06:37 PM~11852975
> *yeah i can , you can either bring it up to my house , or i can meet you at cris's or something, doesnt' matter to me, and no problem on the other stuff, just glad it all worked out for you
> *


ok cool thanks jason i'll get a hold of you later this week or this weekend and bring it out there thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

my phones down , but il be at my garage (my house) all week so stop by anytime


----------



## StreetCarKiller62

what up j nice work. how much did u pay 4 those rotisseries.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by StreetCarKiller62_@Oct 13 2008, 07:02 PM~11853219
> *what up j nice work. how much did u pay 4 those rotisseries.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CP

Buy my Cutlass.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 13 2008, 08:22 PM~11854093
> *Buy my Cutlass.
> *


who me? :biggrin:


----------



## doyles83gp

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 13 2008, 07:01 PM~11853213
> *my phones down ,  but il be at my garage (my house) all week so stop by anytime
> *


ok thanks


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up :biggrin: 
not a whole lot


----------



## Pinky Bitches

bigh mikes vert, im patching some holes in frame :biggrin: 

































































look at all that rust that came of those holes :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

elco frame getting sandblasted and ready to be wrapped


----------



## Pinky Bitches

randy i put your caddy down in my front garage homie


----------



## timdog57

:yes:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 13 2008, 11:22 PM~11854093
> *Buy my Cutlass.
> *


Whats the ticket? A friend in Nap was asking about it. :0


----------



## AlwyzSumthin

> and here's the new one i just painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a mini ramp in your backyard? do you skate?


----------



## Boxman513

What are we workin' on Saturday BOSS???


----------



## dlinehustler

> and here's the new one i just painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a mini ramp in your backyard? do you skate?
> 
> 
> 
> Its his sons, but a few of us are going to get bent like elbows & coathangers and drop in :0
Click to expand...


----------



## doyles83gp

hey jason i'll be out your house about 5 or so. so just let me know if it's cool to stop by


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by doyles83gp_@Oct 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11886444
> *hey jason i'll be out your house  about 5 or so. so just let me know if it's cool to stop by
> *


yep that's fine


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Oct 16 2008, 04:09 PM~11884966
> *What are we workin' on Saturday BOSS???
> *


maybe front garage, got it cleaned out, got other building built and all the stuff put in it, much more room in big garage now


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11888125
> *maybe front garage, got it cleaned out, got other building built and all the stuff put in it, much more room in big garage now
> *



 The wife and kids will be occupied all day so I should be up there a lil earlier than usual!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 9 2008, 10:28 PM~11827263
> *and so it begins: mr hardlines new project (the luxamino):0 were getting the body off and im getting ready to wrap that frame :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL THAT DIDNT TAKE LONG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to invest in one of these.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i need to invest in a lot of things :biggrin: and i need to hit the lottery,  and i need some better luck :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 17 2008, 06:33 AM~11890555
> *i need to invest in a lot of things :biggrin: and i need to hit the lottery,   and i need some better luck :uh:
> *


you and me both brother :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

shit will get better guy's just keep your heads up


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 18 2008, 01:12 PM~11903886
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


working out of my garage for a few :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

todd i got the lights and plugs hung up, ready when you are homie


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 19 2008, 06:08 PM~11911436
> *todd i got the lights and plugs hung up, ready when you are homie
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hmmmmm :dunno:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## Pinky Bitches

stop by my house if you want homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 17 2008, 08:33 AM~11890555
> *i need to invest in a lot of things :biggrin: and i need to hit the lottery,   and i need some better luck :uh:
> *


I hear you on the luck and money.


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup pinky,hey i got some parts that i want to change on the lincon :0 :biggrin: let me know if is cool to stop by on thursday


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 21 2008, 11:00 AM~11929499
> *wuzup pinky,hey i got some parts that i want to change on the lincon :0  :biggrin:  let me know if is cool to stop by on thursday
> *


yeah thats fine, you remember where i live :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

sup bitches i mean pinky


----------



## cincyprohopper

pinky you stayin warm out there or do i need to bring a bottle of appleton. they got it now at the store up the street. :biggrin: imagine that i leave and the pony keg up the street stocks it now


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 21 2008, 03:45 PM~11932265
> *yeah thats fine, you remember where i live :biggrin:
> *


i dont, but the gps do :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Oct 21 2008, 04:53 PM~11932914
> *pinky you stayin warm out there or do i need to bring a bottle of appleton. they got it now at the store up the street.  :biggrin:  imagine that i leave and the pony keg up the street stocks it now
> *


come on out if you want homie, il be in my garage most of the day , il try to call you on treys phone tomarow


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 21 2008, 05:03 PM~11933009
> *i dont, but the gps do :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 21 2008, 04:44 PM~11932833
> *sup bitches i mean pinky
> *


whats up homeboy, how you been up north :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Boxman513

I heard if you go to the dark, haunted shop on Rt. 4 you can see the ghost of Pinky!..... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,hey I'm gonna make it today something came up but I b able to come by tomorrow fo sure if is cool let me know or send a ( P.M )thanks


----------



## dlinehustler

I can see shit in here :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Oct 23 2008, 05:27 AM~11949096
> *I heard if you go to the dark, haunted shop on Rt. 4 you can see the ghost of Pinky!..... :biggrin:
> *



I think I have seen it.... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

damn bill do you have her yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 23 2008, 01:14 PM~11953254
> *damn bill do you have her yet?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

did you get with fish


----------



## dlinehustler

wesseeafaleiania


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i need a 30ft flatbed gooseneck trailer, asap :biggrin: gotta chopper to trade, getting pretty dedperate


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 24 2008, 02:12 PM~11960554
> *i need a 30ft flatbed gooseneck trailer, asap :biggrin: gotta chopper to trade, getting pretty dedperate
> *


http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/for/880728289.html


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Word up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 25 2008, 05:05 PM~11972317
> *Word up homie  :biggrin:
> *


what's the word son , dont keep me waiting :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 25 2008, 10:29 PM~11973308
> *what's the word son , dont keep me waiting :biggrin:
> *



shes home :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 26 2008, 06:01 AM~11974880
> *shes home  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 26 2008, 07:01 AM~11974880
> *shes home  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 26 2008, 05:01 AM~11974880
> *shes home  :biggrin:
> *



word on the streets is shes back on the BUMPER :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Oct 26 2008, 07:00 PM~11978130
> *word on the streets is shes back on the BUMPER :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


did she ever leave bumper :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

sup people


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 26 2008, 06:01 PM~11978592
> *sup people
> *


just heard michigan got another bumper killa :biggrin:


----------



## StreetCarKiller62

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 26 2008, 06:52 PM~11979028
> *just heard michigan got another bumper killa :biggrin:
> *


yes it killin the bumper


----------



## Pinky Bitches

THIS ONE JUST GOT OUT OF HAND AND WENT TO A NEW LEVEL :0 
but anyway, heres mr.hardline in action doing alot of measuring so we could split the belly,,, :biggrin: im making him do alot, cause he's a perfectionist and this stuff drives him crazy :biggrin: :biggrin: check out the over kill jig


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by StreetCarKiller62_@Oct 26 2008, 07:08 PM~11979210
> *yes it killin the bumper
> *


thats more like it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

NOW I GUESS IM GONA HAVE TO BUST MY OLD CARS ASS :0 :biggrin: 

that sounds like motivation to me :biggrin:


----------



## StreetCarKiller62

u r pretty tricky the work look nice j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by StreetCarKiller62_@Oct 26 2008, 07:36 PM~11979564
> *u r pretty tricky  the work look nice  j
> *


thanks bro, glad to see the pinks in good hands


----------



## StreetCarKiller62

who going hop chad car ?


----------



## WSL63

Did he have a oxygen mask for all of the sniffing he was doing.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by StreetCarKiller62_@Oct 26 2008, 07:49 PM~11979745
> *who going  hop chad car ?
> *


chad himself


----------



## timdog57

Chad is WAAAAYYYYYYY over thinking it. lol He did do something wrong though.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what? :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

if he did someting wrong i compltetly missed it ...


----------



## timdog57

If you all are going to cut 3 sides of the frame rail in front and in back of the spring pocket you should be fine. If not then the upper mounts could move at different times and the camber will be different.


----------



## juandik

Yeah i see what you are sayin ,the sides were cut and there was some serious measuring going on... :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 27 2008, 10:19 AM~11982635
> *Yeah i see what you are sayin ,the sides were cut and there was some serious measuring going on... :biggrin:
> *



I figured as much since Chad was involved. :biggrin: It might take him 6 months just to split the belly.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Sup ****!


----------



## juandik

ha nah he is moving along on this one ....much more to come though


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 26 2008, 09:31 PM~11979506
> *NOW I GUESS IM GONA HAVE TO BUST MY OLD CARS ASS :0  :biggrin:
> 
> that sounds like motivation to me :biggrin:
> *



you have to beat the MONSTA CARLO first :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 27 2008, 01:11 PM~11985294
> *you have to beat the MONSTA CARLO first  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


iv already beat that one :biggrin: when no one was pushing on the trunk  
besides my car wont be done for a while :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 27 2008, 02:46 PM~11985597
> *iv already beat that one :biggrin: when no one was pushing on the trunk
> besides my car wont be done for a while :biggrin:
> *


:0 :yes:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

pinky call me got a trailer for ya. cell number not workin. call me


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM~11985597
> *iv already beat that one :biggrin: when no one was pushing on the trunk
> besides my car wont be done for a while :biggrin:
> *


lol we were higher before, bill pushed on the trunk and we stayed higher cant help you had that tiny ass lock up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 27 2008, 03:46 PM~11985597
> *iv already beat that one :biggrin: when no one was pushing on the trunk
> besides my car wont be done for a while :biggrin:
> *



ouch

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 27 2008, 07:14 PM~11988429
> *ouch
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



BIG PINKY BILL BITCHES...................................?

PINK DOLLA BILL BITCHES................................?

:biggrin:

PINK POPPA PUMP IS YOUR HOOK UP HOLLA BITCHES................ :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 27 2008, 04:48 PM~11987368
> *lol we were higher before, bill pushed on the trunk and we stayed higher cant help you had that tiny ass lock up :biggrin:
> *


stupid g-bodies :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

got that frame on the wagon yet :uh: :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 27 2008, 08:21 PM~11988524
> *stupid g-bodies :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I knew years of telling you that you would finally listen


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 28 2008, 06:23 AM~11992433
> *:thumbsup:  I knew years of telling you that you would finally listen
> *



*** :uh:

Stupid Derby Cars! :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 28 2008, 08:09 AM~11992729
> **** :uh:
> 
> Stupid Derby Cars!  :uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## juandik

Teds car is a rare find timmay ..it still has the factory stick to tape to the window


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 27 2008, 08:21 PM~11988514
> *BIG PINKY BILL BITCHES...................................?
> 
> PINK DOLLA BILL BITCHES................................?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> PINK POPPA PUMP IS YOUR HOOK UP HOLLA BITCHES................ :biggrin:
> *



dont fit homie.... i will have to steal jason screen name now... :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 28 2008, 08:39 AM~11992830
> *Teds car is a rare find timmay ..it still has the factory stick to tape to the window
> *


You stay in your lane to dik.......You just stay focused on putting you DOGHOUSE back on  while im riding in my GLASSHOUSE uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 28 2008, 07:07 AM~11992946
> *dont fit homie.... i will have to steal jason screen name now...  :roflmao:
> *


PINKY BITHCES IS A NAME COPY WRITTEN AND ONLY TO BE USED BY JASON GARRETT /PINKY INC... :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 28 2008, 01:17 PM~11995203
> *PINKY BITHCES IS A NAME COPY WRITTEN AND ONLY TO BE USED BY JASON GARRETT /PINKY INC... :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *



Hummmm... like I obey the law homie.... :uh: :biggrin: ..... I need some bumpers though for this bitch


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11995203
> *PINKY BITHCES IS A NAME COPY WRITTEN AND ONLY TO BE USED BY JASON GARRETT /PINKY INC... :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *



But it can be leased for a nominal fee.... :biggrin: I'm acting as your attorney...go with it!..... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 28 2008, 02:05 PM~11995105
> *You stay in your lane to dik.......You just stay focused on putting you DOGHOUSE back on    while im riding in my GLASSHOUSE  uffin:
> *


yes i need to focus on ........on .......on .... wtf was we talkin about


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 28 2008, 02:33 PM~11996887
> *Hummmm... like I obey the law homie....  :uh:  :biggrin:  ..... I need some bumpers though for this bitch
> *


i got front and back


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oh yeah progress on elco frame=top done and frame flipped , bottom tomarow


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 28 2008, 06:27 PM~11998113
> *i got front and back
> *


pm me what you want for them little homie


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 28 2008, 05:09 PM~11997310
> *yes i need to focus on ........on  .......on .... wtf was we talkin about
> *


 :dunno: ummmmm.......WAIT...... Naw, that wasnt it.....hold up, im on the wrong web site......Damn it :420:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11998133
> *oh yeah progress on elco frame=top done and frame flipped , bottom tomarow
> *



You my friend are a badass!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

why thank you fine sir :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

jason can you stil count to 10 and what did you guys end up doing to the spring pockets fuck eet i will ride out tomarrow during the day and check it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah ones jsut alot fatter than the others and purple :0 and i have to leave at 2:30 to take my daughter to try and get her temps again :uh: third times the charm :biggrin: and wrestling begins tonight for trey, so progress in the evenings for me might slow down a bit :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 26 2008, 09:23 PM~11979388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn, that's like 6 months of progress from Mr. Hardlines! Can't believe he wore the same shirt that long.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

well my daughter passed her temp test :biggrin: and her first drive scared the shit of me :uh: should have some pics up of the elco frame tomarow


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 29 2008, 05:04 PM~12008503
> *well my daughter passed her temp test :biggrin: and her first drive scared the shit of me :uh: should have some pics up of the elco frame tomarow
> *


 :0 by by Honda........... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 29 2008, 06:08 PM~12008533
> *:0 by by Honda........... :biggrin:
> *



No shit, better get the Jetta finished :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 29 2008, 06:04 PM~12008503
> *well my daughter passed her temp test :biggrin: and her first drive scared the shit of me :uh: should have some pics up of the elco frame tomarow
> *



damn you an old fucker..... LOL... atleast I have a few more years to worry about that :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah they grow up fast homie :biggrin:


----------



## robbie

what up pinky, been doing ok, what have you been working on bro...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Oct 29 2008, 06:01 PM~12009573
> *what up pinky, been doing ok, what have you been working on bro...
> *


what's up homie, been doin ok, just been working out of my garage, work at shop is real slow, building chads elco right now, it should be baddass


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 30 2008, 06:48 PM~12019268
> *
> *


Where is the new pics...........


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oh yeah :0 be right back :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 30 2008, 09:10 PM~12019446
> *oh yeah :0 be right back :biggrin:
> *


Did you get kidnapped fool? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no photobucket changed some shit and now cant post pics but wil be able to soon


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 31 2008, 03:01 PM~12027287
> *no photobucket changed some shit and now cant post pics but wil be able to soon
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## WSL63




----------



## Rob @ RNL

in vegas at sema pinky wish u guys were here. i will drink one for ya fellas.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 1 2008, 10:18 PM~12035862
> *in vegas at sema pinky wish u guys were here. i will drink one for ya fellas.
> *


I drank more than 1........But I did it in hamilton


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 1 2008, 08:18 PM~12035862
> *in vegas at sema pinky wish u guys were here. i will drink one for ya fellas.
> *


damn, i cant wait to go to vegas again :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

I need a front and rear glass out of a Monte. Is that Monte I gave Chad still up there?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2008, 11:57 AM~12039224
> *I need a front and rear glass out of a Monte.  Is that Monte I gave Chad still up there?
> *


nope


----------



## Pinky Bitches

go bengals :biggrin: we will not go winless


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 2 2008, 03:15 PM~12039293
> *nope
> *



Anybody up there got any? :dunno:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2008, 07:56 PM~12041632
> *Anybody up there got any?  :dunno:
> *


I got mine at a place up here called 50% off autoglass the front installed was like $135.00......................


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2008, 06:57 PM~12039224
> *I need a front and rear glass out of a Monte.  Is that Monte I gave Chad still up there?
> *


I have a cutlass. Same?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2008, 09:56 PM~12041632
> *Anybody up there got any?  :dunno:
> *


My glass guy can get you a new windshield. By the time you track one down and pay to have it put in you wont really save anything over what he will get you one for. He did brents wagon.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 3 2008, 12:52 AM~12043392
> *My glass guy can get you a new windshield. By the time you track one down and pay to have it put in you wont really save anything over what he will get you one for. He did brents wagon.
> *



OK so now I need a rear glass. :biggrin: And Cutlass should be the same.


----------



## CP

Do you want defroster or not?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by CP_@Nov 3 2008, 08:24 AM~12044788
> *Do you want defroster or not?
> *


I don't have to have defrost. Just as long as the glass looks good.  Thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pics tomarrow


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2008, 11:06 PM~12052926
> *pics tomarrow
> *


Pics today :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 4 2008, 07:10 AM~12055336
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 4 2008, 09:19 AM~12056268
> *Pics today  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


yes pics today :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

HOWDY!

Dans wife here! Daniel wanted me to tell you 
he will call in a day or so..











Super show...08...vegas...da tree amigos!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 4 2008, 02:40 PM~12057481
> *yes pics today :biggrin:
> *



It is now the day after today so where are the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## robbie

cool sounds good, hope to get my car paint this winter, cool holla at you bro keep up the good work pinky..........................


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

just sand blasted this getting ready to plate for my buddies in MIAMI FL, also doing a caddy frame for the same crew, they coming up to pick up in a couple weeks  









got the top done today, start on bottom tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

my little buddy kenny giving painting a shot,,,as you can see he forgot to put the cap on the gun and spilled primer :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 5 2008, 08:22 PM~12074474
> *
> *


What a ***.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:wave: Kenny....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Nov 5 2008, 06:53 PM~12074171
> *cool sounds good, hope to get my car paint this winter, cool holla at you bro keep up the good work pinky..........................
> *


let me know if you need anything


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2008, 09:19 PM~12074445
> *my little buddy kenny giving painting a shot,,,as you can see he forgot to put the cap on the gun and spilled primer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



(Lalo) damn holmes you costing me pinche puta :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2008, 09:19 PM~12074445
> *my little buddy kenny giving painting a shot,,,as you can see he forgot to put the cap on the gun and spilled primer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Opps...... :roflmao: Atleast he didn't knock the whole can over.........been there.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12074350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You must have a good welder........... :biggrin: 

That first pic of the weld is a work of art!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks homie  how you been doin ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

she's back


----------



## timdog57

She should have never left.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im going to be selling BIG FISH videos in a couple weeks, its the new lowrider videos, supposed to better than truucha...and in the first video im gettting (PINKY JR) AKA TREY DOGG :biggrin: IS performing live on stage at obsession fest, and big fish told me everyones loving it :0 so if anyone wants to purchase a video let me know, $20 each you know the deal


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 6 2008, 08:12 AM~12078534
> *she's back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You going to leave the front bumper off??? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

but of course doesn't everyone :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 6 2008, 08:06 AM~12078516
> *thanks homie  how you been doin ?
> *


Ok.... 

Frames gone........61 goes this weekend (I hope) and after there is no more junk in the garage I am going to start on Ole Blue.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 6 2008, 12:20 PM~12080707
> *Ok....
> 
> Frames gone........61 goes this weekend (I hope) and after there is no more junk in the garage I am going to start on Ole Blue.
> *


nice , good for you , need anything call me


----------



## matdogg

Wut up Panky :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 6 2008, 01:20 PM~12080707
> *Ok....
> 
> Frames gone........61 goes this weekend (I hope) and after there is no more junk in the garage I am going to start on Ole Blue.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 6 2008, 01:25 PM~12078576
> *im going to be selling BIG FISH videos in a couple weeks, its the new lowrider videos, supposed to better than truucha...and in the first video im gettting (PINKY JR) AKA TREY DOGG :biggrin: IS  performing live on stage at obsession fest, and big fish told me everyones loving it :0 so if anyone wants to purchase a video let me know, $20 each you know the deal
> *


there cool but you should try roll'n .


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 6 2008, 07:25 AM~12078576
> *im going to be selling BIG FISH videos in a couple weeks, its the new lowrider videos, supposed to better than truucha...and in the first video im gettting (PINKY JR) AKA TREY DOGG :biggrin: IS  performing live on stage at obsession fest, and big fish told me everyones loving it :0 so if anyone wants to purchase a video let me know, $20 each you know the deal
> *



hey man video looks real good man i got a few well did lol

the only thing it's missin is some more of the westside boys in it  

but yea jr is doin his thing in there for real and fish is puttin it down 
going the extra mile and showin more than the same cars & clubs you feel me 

hit me up anytime you got the ###


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 6 2008, 04:11 PM~12082816
> *hey man video looks real good man i got a few well did lol
> 
> the only thing it's missin is some more of the westside boys in it
> 
> but yea jr is doin his thing in there for real and fish is puttin it down
> going the extra mile and showin more than the same cars & clubs you feel me
> 
> hit me up anytime you got the ###
> *


yeah we've been alittle absent this year, but hope to make it up next year :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 6 2008, 01:23 PM~12081286
> *Wut up Panky :biggrin:
> *


what's good homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

:biggrin: 


View My Video


----------



## CP

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

bout damn time that bitch is back in action :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 6 2008, 03:13 PM~12081191
> *nice , good for you , need anything call me
> *


I absolutely lost my ass on that car. Feels like I failed but at the same time I can't wait to get the bucket of shit out of my garage and move on.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 6 2008, 09:22 PM~12084727
> *:biggrin:
> View My Video
> *



haha very nice my friend  :thumbsup:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 7 2008, 07:31 AM~12088531
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


hey whats up, still havent got it yet :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 7 2008, 03:03 PM~12091281
> *:biggrin:
> *


Your going to be giving them the blues next summer


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 7 2008, 08:10 AM~12088137
> *I absolutely lost my ass on that car. Feels like I failed but at the same time I can't wait to get the bucket of shit out of my garage and move on.
> *



dude sayin you failed on that car is non sense ...you had the car together and wanted to do simple upgrades only to find out it needed to be a complete restoration ......not exactly what you expected when you bought the car


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Southside01




----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up southside :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup pinky  got anything on the mail yet ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 9 2008, 11:54 AM~12105089
> *wuzup pinky   got anything on the mail yet ?
> *


not yet, il check on monday


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

sup fuckers....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WUzzup fool, i forgot to send those bumpers :0 ooppsss, try to get out tomarow :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 9 2008, 12:27 PM~12104981
> *what's up southside :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

well the miami guy backed out so i gota x-frame for sale $2500, all 3/16 front to back will be done this week and have pics up when finished


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 10 2008, 12:04 AM~12109570
> *WUzzup fool, i forgot to send those bumpers  :0 ooppsss, try to get out tomarow :biggrin:
> *



word little homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 10 2008, 10:52 PM~12115360
> *well the miami guy backed out so i gota x-frame for sale $2500, all 3/16 front to back will be done this week and have pics up when finished
> *


WTF?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Nov 10 2008, 05:35 PM~12116335
> *WTF?
> *


yeah that's what i said :angry: :dunno: sucks


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## timdog57

More pics fool.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 11 2008, 07:32 AM~12122432
> *More pics fool.
> *


im getting there homie :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Put the fame under the Hellair :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 11 2008, 06:04 PM~12128597
> *Put the fame under the Hellair  :dunno:
> *


i think its going to the jockey from clevland


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

i am looking forward in doing buisness with you guys ... I hear very good things about you and your shop


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 12 2008, 12:25 PM~12135936
> *i am looking forward in doing buisness with you guys ... I hear very good things about you and your shop
> *


VERY GOOD THANGS PINKY IS THE SHHHHHHHHHHH I MEAN THE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 12 2008, 12:25 PM~12135936
> *i am looking forward in doing buisness with you guys ... I hear very good things about you and your shop
> *


Just let me know when your ready homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Nov 12 2008, 04:40 PM~12138045
> *VERY GOOD THANGS PINKY IS THE SHHHHHHHHHHH I MEAN THE MAN  :biggrin:
> *


you wana buy the wagon?


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

x-frame going to cleveland


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

to the top fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

nice work bro ...coming along .welds lookin pro


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 13 2008, 09:52 AM~12143715
> *x-frame going to cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look n good pinky


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 13 2008, 06:52 AM~12143715
> *x-frame going to cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you fucker's are fast
nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 13 2008, 08:43 PM~12149788
> *you fucker's are fast
> nice :thumbsup:
> *



shit, you aint done yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks everyone, just trying to stay afloat :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 13 2008, 08:41 PM~12151136
> *thanks everyone, just trying to stay afloat :biggrin:
> *


man you aint floating your swimming , keep up the good work and i will let you know bout those arms soon


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 14 2008, 08:28 AM~12154760
> *man you aint floating your swimming , keep up the good work and i will let you know bout those arms soon
> *


cool


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 13 2008, 08:43 PM~12149788
> *you fucker's are fast
> nice :thumbsup:
> *



No Pinky is the only fast one in the group


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2008, 02:15 PM~12157519
> *No Pinky is the only fast one in the group
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 13 2008, 11:41 PM~12151136
> *thanks everyone, just trying to stay afloat :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2008, 01:15 PM~12157519
> *No Pinky is the only fast one in the group
> *


yep thats what his girl says :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

hey pinky my regal is for sale if interested ima let it go cheap like im taking a loss bad i was in a car reck and need to seel regal call me man if interested or anyone else interested pm me


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Drinkin some cold ones at the house... stop by...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

jimmy jimmy jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 1sexytre

here is pics of my regal jason its for sale


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: cool homie, il try to sell for ya


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 14 2008, 08:55 PM~12160300
> *yep thats what his girl says :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2008, 09:58 PM~12161850
> * jimmy jimmy jimmy :biggrin:
> *


what lolololololololololol what did i say


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2008, 07:10 PM~12167465
> *what lolololololololololol what did i say
> *


nothing *** :biggrin: lol


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 16 2008, 08:05 AM~12170491
> *nothing *** :biggrin: lol
> *


how am i the *** if your the one with the,,,,,,, ah nevermind whats up homies


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2008, 04:42 PM~12173096
> *how am i the *** if your the one with the,,,,,,, ah nevermind whats up homies
> *


yeah i aint sayin nothing :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2008, 06:42 PM~12173096
> *how am i the *** if your the one with the,,,,,,, ah nevermind whats up homies
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Boxman513

You get dat winch??? :dunno: :no: :yes: :no: :yes:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Nov 18 2008, 05:34 AM~12188645
> *You get dat winch??? :dunno:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:
> *


I heard YES/////////////////////////////////// :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Nov 18 2008, 04:34 AM~12188645
> *You get dat winch??? :dunno:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:
> *


yes i did, thank you very much


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 13 2008, 06:52 AM~12143715
> *x-frame going to cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You did a great job on that frame   

I can tell that a midwest frame thow by the color of the rust LOL

You know what I'm talking about


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks for the props homie,yeah weather sucks over here, im really thinking of moving south :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Pinky Bitches

hows it going southside :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 19 2008, 06:38 AM~12199057
> *hows it going southside :biggrin:
> *


working hard trying to keep up with all this bills,its hard. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 18 2008, 07:32 AM~12188783
> *yes i did, thank you very much
> *



GET TO WORK SON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 18 2008, 09:09 PM~12195954
> *thanks for the props homie,yeah weather sucks over here, im really thinking of moving south :biggrin:
> *



stop bullshittin and come on :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 19 2008, 12:58 PM~12201922
> *stop bullshittin and come on  :0  :0  :0
> *


shit im trying to talk my wife into still, she doesn't want to leave her family  so give me some good reasons to leave so i can persuade her :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 19 2008, 02:02 PM~12202398
> *shit im trying to talk my wife into still, she doesn't want to leave her family  so give me some good reasons to leave so i can persuade her :biggrin:
> *


LOL tell her honey don't you just hate fucking snow Imadgine if it never snowed all year tell her that every day this winter 

And she'll defintly wanna move  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 02:48 PM~12202800
> *LOL tell her honey don't you just hate fucking snow Imadgine if it never snowed all year tell her that every day this winter
> 
> And she'll defintly wanna move
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lol :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 19 2008, 03:02 PM~12202398
> *shit im trying to talk my wife into still, she doesn't want to leave her family  so give me some good reasons to leave so i can persuade her :biggrin:
> *



SHIT THIS AREA NEEDS A SHOP BAD THAT'S ONE GOOD REASON 
SHIT MAYBE WE COULD DO SOMETHING TOGETHER NEVER NOW...





AND IF THAT DON'T WORK JUST REMIND HER I'M HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST FUCKIN WITH YA


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## trespatines




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

damnit its cold :uh:


----------



## timdog57

Your ass needs to quit posting smily's and post pics fucker.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 21 2008, 07:47 AM~12219544
> *Your ass needs to quit posting smily's and post pics fucker.
> *


it's to cold to take pics :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

aint that the truth stay warm


----------



## Pinky Bitches

x- frame heading to cleveland


----------



## Pinky Bitches

elco frame done, now starting on rear suspension :0 hmmm how high should this one go


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey bill here's your bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

looks at watch ....... waits for pics


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 22 2008, 01:26 PM~12229580
> *hey bill here's your bumpers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I will have to send out your money on monday, unless you have paypal :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

that's fine homie, i dont have paypal :biggrin: you could do western union if you want, dont matter to me, snail mail is fine


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

waits for pics.........


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i gota make progress before i can take progress pics :biggrin: , il post some tonight punk :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 23 2008, 01:37 PM~12236007
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


what's up homie, any word yet :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Let u know something tomorow


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 23 2008, 01:44 PM~12236046
> *Let u know something tomorow
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's your progress pics mike :biggrin: 








its in the garage :0 








new fenders to put on 
















yikes this is gona suck


----------



## Pinky Bitches

g-body arms ext inch and a half
















lowers
















caddy uppers


----------



## Pinky Bitches

new front door stickers for my garage :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Whens pinky 2's debut?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 23 2008, 09:04 PM~12238914
> *Whens pinky 2's debut?
> *


um um :biggrin: im not sure yet, still dealing with some personal stuff right now, might be putting her on hold for a minute  but we will have a couple others out this summer for sure ,being built in the shop as we speak  lookout for a luxamino(DOUBLE) and a LS MONTE (SINGLE)


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up bob :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Jasons a ****...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Nov 24 2008, 08:09 AM~12241323
> *Jasons a ****...
> *


i see your hard at work :biggrin: did you just wake up :biggrin: punk ass


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Man I twisted my knee real bad during an "altercation" at the bar fri. gotta go to the docs today...


bet he says I need to lose weight. I knew I shoulda been a doc...


----------



## Boxman513

What up son!


----------



## timdog57

:yes:


I need to find some time to come for a day.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up fellas, and yes timmy it would be good to see you and your prego wifey :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

got my new cell# 513-484-2414,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 24 2008, 04:07 PM~12244155
> *got my new cell# 513-484-2414,
> *


wat up bro how u been


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 24 2008, 02:13 PM~12244221
> *wat up bro how u been
> *


been alright , hows things down south? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 24 2008, 11:06 AM~12241302
> *what's up bob :biggrin:
> *



nodda got damn thang man :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 24 2008, 02:07 PM~12244155
> *got my new cell# 513-484-2414,
> *


so your in ohio?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 24 2008, 03:37 PM~12245109
> *so your in ohio?
> *


yes sir  45013


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Nov 24 2008, 10:12 AM~12241346
> *Man I twisted my knee real bad during an "altercation" at the bar fri. gotta go to the docs today...*



:scrutinize:


----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 22 2008, 12:23 PM~12229561
> *x- frame heading to cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight work homie, how much u charge for a molded x frame?


----------



## WSL63

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 24 2008, 08:42 PM~12247654
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Him and jeff where doing the STEAMER again............ :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Randy friday afternoon...................... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 24 2008, 09:58 PM~12247831
> *Randy friday afternoon...................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a viking hat???? :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 24 2008, 09:03 PM~12247883
> *Is that a viking hat????  :0
> *


Yes sir he borrowed it from ashleys boyfriend.............. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Randy on his webcam friday night............... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 24 2008, 07:46 PM~12247697
> *tight work homie, how much u charge for a molded x frame?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DAMN RANDY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 24 2008, 09:13 PM~12248004
> *Randy on his webcam friday night............... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

when did randy get a web cam :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

caddy axle :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

molded x-frame


----------



## rug442

NICE WORK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

caddy frame


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 24 2008, 08:34 PM~12248256
> *NICE WORK ! :thumbsup:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 24 2008, 10:30 PM~12248225
> *caddy axle :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Welds look real nice.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lots of practice, and josh standing over me telling me i suck :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

do you need to get in the shop today mike, im thinking of going over there


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 27 2008, 09:45 AM~11982476
> *If you all are going to cut 3 sides of the frame rail in front and in back of the spring pocket you should be fine.  If not then the upper mounts could move at different times and the camber will be different.
> *


 :0 im doing my first shrink this weekend and i think this is what i was missing


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 27 2008, 09:45 AM~11982476
> *If you all are going to cut 3 sides of the frame rail in front and in back of the spring pocket you should be fine.  If not then the upper mounts could move at different times and the camber will be different.
> *


 :0 im doing my first shrink this weekend and i think this is what i was missing....tim if therese anything else to add please pm me and how much 1/2" or 3/4"? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 08:10 AM~12252293
> *:0 im doing my first shrink this weekend and i think this is what i was missing....tim if therese anything else to add please pm me and how much 1/2" or 3/4"? :biggrin:
> *


make sure you brace it up well so nothing else moves :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah my frames are $2500 but steel is up a bit :biggrin:
x-frame just finished

























elcomino doing now

























arms for caddy and g-body 
uppers $225 w/core $275 w/out core
lowers $250 w/core $300 w/out core


























g-body frame


























you need anything let me know


----------



## dlinehustler

I guess I need to get my shit together, and get mine done


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 24 2008, 10:03 PM~12247883
> *Is that a viking hat????  :0
> *


Yeah, Ryans old lady like me to wear that when I meet her at the barn to "pound that ass"!


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Nov 25 2008, 07:40 PM~12258363
> *Yeah, Ryans old lady like me to wear that when I meet her at the barn to  "pound that ass"!
> *


 :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Nov 25 2008, 08:40 PM~12258363
> *Yeah, Ryans old lady like me to wear that when I meet her at the barn to  "pound that ass"!
> *


I know thats a lie unless wendy is holding your belly up............... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 25 2008, 07:40 PM~12258358
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


what's up bro, any word? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

happy thanksgiving everyone :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 26 2008, 05:10 PM~12265977
> *happy thanksgiving everyone :biggrin:
> *


THEM FRAME PICS LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 26 2008, 02:20 PM~12266057
> *THEM FRAME PICS LOOK GOOD BRO
> *


thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just got this off a buddy of mine, just looking to sell it, i dont need it, looking to get $1500 out of it, but throw me an offer and i just might bite, this is as is, i really dont want to mess with it to much  :biggrin: this is the statement he had on for the car i just copied it--- :biggrin: 
ok i have a 84 regal with newer front end im looking to sell it car needs finished has already been cut no set up in it but cut for 10 batts 4 pumps chain bridge rear arches are wrapped a arms ext some what rear end is a tank has nice reinforcement i pulled the motor out last year and freshend it up new oil pump new noisy gear drive new gaskets new chrome dress up kit has 305 v8 in it aluminum intake 350 turbo trans eldebroke carb 600 1405 series car is incredibly solid doors are beautiful rockers are amazing i sat motor and trans back in it has hooker comp headers they are run open what it needs is vacum hoses hooked up, universal in drive shaft drive shaft put back in could use tranni mount put in it anti freeze put in it kick down linkage hooked up im probably forgetting something just ask if any ? has 13 on it they are old and need cleaned up and tires put on em


----------



## OneStopCustoms

PINKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what's up meng...


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

pinky give us a pic of inside the trunk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Nov 26 2008, 05:33 PM~12267807
> *pinky give us a pic of inside the trunk
> *


:biggrin: , il do that tomarow and post pics of trunk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 04:03 PM~12266971
> *PINKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what's up meng...
> *


damn been a long time homie, hows things your way?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 26 2008, 07:43 PM~12268938
> *damn been a long time homie, hows things your way?
> *



beautiful bro, turned 30 today, its raining, been seeing movies all day, freaking perfect lol... :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 04:48 PM~12268984
> *beautiful bro, turned 30 today, its raining, been seeing movies all day, freaking perfect lol...  :biggrin:
> *



Pinky you be getting down with them nice weld beads.  Happy Birthday Nacho!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 27 2008, 02:03 AM~12272806
> *Pinky you be getting down with them nice weld beads.   Happy Birthday Nacho!
> *


thnx bro!


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 24 2008, 08:34 PM~12248253
> *molded x-frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You be looking down the sides too :biggrin: 
I'm not the only one who does it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

someone buy this regal :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

yeah what he said someone buy that regal


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## hydraulicmike

HI


----------



## hydraulicmike

IM GETTIN THAT CHROME SUNDAY


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Nov 28 2008, 03:21 PM~12282184
> *IM GETTIN THAT CHROME SUNDAY
> *


is that before or after you take care of that batt :uh:


----------



## KandyKutty

]

























































































[/quote]
i think he was hittin switches :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 28 2008, 02:22 PM~12282188
> *is that before or after you take care of that batt  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD LUCK.............


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 28 2008, 05:06 PM~12282966
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

regal for sale :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Pinky will ya take a pic of inside the trunk... thanks

what all dose it come with


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Nov 29 2008, 07:37 AM~12286960
> *Pinky will ya take  a pic of inside the trunk...  thanks
> 
> what all dose it come with
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=443991&st=0

Click here they are pics on this link.......


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 28 2008, 02:22 PM~12282188
> *is that before or after you take care of that batt  :uh:
> *



Before.....................definately before................... :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Nov 29 2008, 11:16 AM~12287176
> *Before.....................definately before................... :biggrin:
> *



boy feel the love.......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

if we didnt like you, we wouldn't phuck with you mike :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's the word todd :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 29 2008, 12:07 PM~12287327
> *if we didnt like you, we wouldn't phuck with you mike :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

lookin very proper


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 29 2008, 10:32 AM~12287463
> *what's the word todd :biggrin:
> *



Just waitin on this money tree to sprout branches............................ :dunno:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Nov 29 2008, 09:48 AM~12287267
> *boy feel the love.......
> *



I'm phuckin' wit Ted more than anything! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2008, 03:49 PM~12289438
> *lookin very proper
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2008, 12:33 AM~12292005
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


Dont look like you made it back by 10 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lol yeah didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,hey u got them dvd yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 30 2008, 11:11 AM~12294173
> *Wuzup pinky,hey u got them dvd yet?
> *


not yet, will post up when i get them


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up matdogg :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2008, 11:51 AM~12294388
> *whats up matdogg :biggrin:
> *



Wut up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you been getting my business im sending your way?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

someone buy this regal, :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2008, 11:56 AM~12294406
> *you been getting my business im sending your way?
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## Pinky Bitches

hope everyone had a great turkey holiday :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

its snowing  :angry:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 1 2008, 08:03 AM~12300437
> *its snowing    :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cincyprohopper

PINKY what up Fizzzoool.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 1 2008, 07:11 AM~12300463
> *PINKY what up Fizzzoool.
> *


not much homie, just trying to adjust to this weather, you know me and cold weather dont like each other :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

well i guess im not getting anything done sitting here on the computer, :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 1 2008, 10:32 AM~12300556
> *well i guess im not getting anything done sitting here on the computer,  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


sitting on the computer?....wtf?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 08:41 AM~12300869
> *sitting on the computer?....wtf?!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


well not actually on it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 1 2008, 08:21 AM~12300509
> *not much homie, just trying to adjust to this weather, you know me and cold weather dont like each other :biggrin:
> *



man i hear ya shit is crazy at was 45 this morning had to go get gas for the 
propane heater can't work in them conditions


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Nov 29 2008, 08:35 PM~12289959
> *I'm phuckin' wit Ted more than anything! :biggrin:
> *



oh .... can do .... heres teds battery .... if hes not at the computer i can e-mail it to any westsider ....


----------



## dlinehustler

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 1 2008, 08:11 AM~12300463
> *PINKY what up Fizzzoool.
> *


What up big Dirttttyyyyy......... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just put some old pumps and batteries in the regal i got for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's the jetta i just painted and will be selling as soon as i put the new trans in


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 1 2008, 08:05 PM~12304996
> *man i hear ya shit is crazy at was 45 this morning had to go get gas for the
> propane heater can't work in them conditions
> *


 :uh: nigggy please i dont bust out the heater till it hits the low 30's ........like its been for the last 3 weeks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 1 2008, 11:55 AM~12300943
> *well not actually on it lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2008, 02:41 AM~12306553
> *just put some old pumps and batteries in the regal i got for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those my batteries?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 1 2008, 08:08 PM~12306850
> *Are those my batteries?
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## CP

That makes the batteries more valuable. They were in PINKY and OLD TRUSTY. They should be bronzed.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 1 2008, 08:43 PM~12307352
> *That makes the batteries more valuable. They were in PINKY and OLD TRUSTY. They should be bronzed.
> *


lol no doubt :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Pinky are you sure Malibu frames are diffent than G-bodys???

Buy the way I think your pumping out some great work in your shop 

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 2 2008, 12:43 AM~12308167
> *Pinky are you sure Malibu frames are diffent than G-bodys???
> 
> Buy the way I think your pumping out some great work in your shop
> 
> TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yes they are different. Especially from the front upper a-arm mount to the front of the frame where the bumper shock mounts.


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 1 2008, 10:39 PM~12306534
> *What up big Dirttttyyyyy......... :biggrin:
> *


what up dooog. working and chilln at the house. I miss getting dirty :biggrin:


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 1 2008, 10:46 PM~12306603
> *here's the jetta i just painted and will be selling as soon as i put the new trans in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you got any silver paint left. use it on the side of that garage :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 1 2008, 09:43 PM~12308167
> *Pinky are you sure Malibu frames are diffent than G-bodys???
> 
> Buy the way I think your pumping out some great work in your shop
> 
> TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, and they are different like timmy said


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Dec 2 2008, 06:52 AM~12310512
> *if you got any silver paint left. use it on the side of that garage :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah i need to fix that :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 27 2008, 09:45 AM~11982476
> *If you all are going to cut 3 sides of the frame rail in front and in back of the spring pocket you should be fine.  If not then the upper mounts could move at different times and the camber will be different.
> *


where should these cuts be? is that what he is marking out here because i was wondering if it is between the mount and crossmember or behind the lower arm mount ,its just i got my frame allready to do it and im a little unsure


----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 08:21 AM~12310900
> *where should these cuts be? is that what he is marking out here because i was wondering if it is between the mount and crossmember or behind the lower arm mount ,its just i got my frame allready to do it and im a little unsure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


behind the arm mounts, all suspension parts have to move together so they all the same 
and there is a cross plate in the frame right there that youll cut through also


----------



## dsgb

I need to get my gas tank(brand new-never used) and rear end housing (brake drums too) chromed , how much do you estimate. Oh, the car is an 83 fleetwood, the gas tank is 25gal.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## PITBULL

lookin good up in here


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2008, 11:36 AM~12310973
> *behind the arm mounts, all suspension parts have to move together so they all the same
> and there is  a cross plate in the frame right there that youll cut through also
> *


OK COOL THANX BRO,IM GONNA HIT YOU WITH SOME PICS ASAP WITH SOME MORE SPECIFIC QUESTIONS IF THATS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

jason can we stop over to the shop and get the few things i can take in my van till i can figure out how to get the body...that when you guys are avail i mean


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 01:32 PM~12313661
> *OK COOL THANX BRO,IM GONNA HIT YOU WITH SOME PICS ASAP WITH SOME MORE SPECIFIC QUESTIONS IF THATS COOL :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 2 2008, 02:58 PM~12314378
> *jason can we stop over to the shop and get the few things i can take in my van till i can figure out how to get the body...that when you guys are avail i mean
> *


when r u available, i can do it tomarrow morning


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2008, 05:01 PM~12314414
> *when r u available, i can do it tomarrow morning
> *



dis nikka gots some shit fo sale?? I need a plasma, and a nice mig welder


----------



## Pinky Bitches

english bro :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

yo pinky thanks for taking the time to clear that up for me......some people tend to be stingy with that info .im gonna cut my shit in the next couple days :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 3 2008, 07:28 AM~12322081
> *yo pinky thanks for taking the time to clear that up for me......some people tend to be stingy with that info .im gonna cut my shit in the next couple days  :biggrin:
> *


not a problem bro, anytime


----------



## incman78

hey pinky do u think someone's gonna bring somethin to tulsa next year tht can hang with either the blue or the red mc's?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

depends on gas prices for us, :biggrin: we've got a couple coming out this summer, but not sure if tulsa is on the list really


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2008, 02:28 PM~12325378
> *depends on gas prices for us,  :biggrin: we've got a couple coming out this summer, but not sure if tulsa is on the list really
> *


you guys should cruise down to albuquerque to a show .........to bring me the regal :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 3 2008, 02:40 PM~12325507
> *you guys should cruise down to albuquerque to a show .........to bring me the regal :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:  
yeah :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

it was worth a try ....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Dec 3 2008, 03:19 PM~12325274
> *hey pinky do u think someone's gonna bring somethin to tulsa next year tht can hang with either the blue or the red mc's?
> *


NOBODY is messing with the blue monte.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 3 2008, 04:11 PM~12326271
> *NOBODY is messing with the blue monte.............................. :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S one bad mutha :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2008, 06:25 PM~12326824
> *THAT'S one bad mutha :biggrin:
> *


WAS. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 3 2008, 06:26 PM~12327466
> *WAS. :0
> *


another one sold? :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2008, 07:30 PM~12327533
> *another one sold? :0
> *


He wishes, you need to buy it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah yeah :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 4 2008, 01:33 AM~12327556
> *He wishes, you need to buy it. :biggrin:
> *


Somebody cut a big hole in the roof!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2008, 09:11 PM~12329633
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hows it going bob, :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

BackBUMPer for pinky


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 2 2008, 06:01 PM~12314414
> *when r u available, i can do it tomarrow morning
> *


i can t until sat/sun or after work fri which would be 4 oclock on ..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 4 2008, 12:06 AM~12331509
> *BackBUMPer for pinky
> *


what's up bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 4 2008, 03:41 AM~12332116
> *i can t until sat/sun or after work fri which would be 4 oclock on ..
> *


call me when you get a minute


----------



## OneStopCustoms

HMMM :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2008, 11:22 PM~12330489
> *hows it going bob,  :biggrin:
> *


Not bad, Same as you , taking a little break from hopping and buildin lows :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

big dan :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

What up Pinky J?!!!?? :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pinky got my internet back on and all settled in the new house yay lol now i gotta fight the damn kids to use the damn thing


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cool :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 3 2008, 08:01 PM~12327872
> *Somebody cut a big hole in the roof!
> *


That makes it Cooler...........


----------



## Pinky Bitches

did alittle cleaning of the interior and got the hydros all wired up, still $1500


----------



## Pinky Bitches

got ricks car on the lift , :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

any new pics?


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Boxman513+Nov 29 2008, 08:35 PM~12289959-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm phuckin' wit Ted more than anything! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hydraulicmike_@Dec 1 2008, 08:55 PM~12305424
> *oh .... can do .... heres teds battery .... if hes not at the computer i can e-mail it to any westsider ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just so everyone realizes this is a pic off the internet.... hence saiyng i can e-mail it to anyone .... i think ted got a little pre maturely excited....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 4 2008, 09:18 PM~12340460
> *any new pics?
> *


tomarow for sure  
that battery trick was not nice :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 4 2008, 07:36 PM~12339186
> *got ricks car on the lift , :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to get everything together to see mine on the lift one day


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2008, 12:25 AM~12340577
> *tomarow for sure
> that battery trick was not nice :biggrin:
> *



told him to get his battery up here


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt j i want it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Dec 5 2008, 09:24 PM~12349990
> *ttt j i want it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 4 2008, 11:22 PM~12340517
> *just so everyone realizes this is a pic off the internet.... hence saiyng i can e-mail it to anyone .... i think ted got a little pre maturely excited....
> *


Pre mature my ass, you been looking for paper work on it for 6months :uh: On a fucking batt :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 6 2008, 01:41 PM~12352889
> *Pre mature my ass, you been looking for paper work on it for 6months  :uh:  On a fucking batt  :uh:
> *



hey now ... i wasnt the one with the superspecialunderthetablenoreceiptoutthedoor deal... :biggrin:


plus todd said to phuk with you :cheesy:


----------



## incman78

i'm thinkin of runnin a 2 pump 2 dump three switch setup with 8 batts(4 on each pump)(all 8 on the switch cord) any suggestions on brands or other opinions on this?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Dec 6 2008, 01:03 PM~12353594
> *i'm thinkin of runnin a 2 pump 2 dump three switch setup with 8 batts(4 on each pump)(all 8 on the switch cord) any suggestions on brands or other opinions on this?
> *


pro hopper


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2008, 03:10 PM~12353885
> *pro hopper
> *


You would say that. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 6 2008, 03:01 PM~12353584
> *hey now ... i wasnt the one with the superspecialunderthetablenoreceiptoutthedoor deal...  :biggrin:
> plus todd said to phuk with you :cheesy:
> *


WRONG again!!!! I was under warr for the 1st one you made the exchange, this one went bad in under a year, their was no big under the table transaction. As a matter a fact you kept my orginal receipt and never gave it back with my batt. It prob was not a smart move to listen Todd


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 6 2008, 07:08 PM~12354435
> *WRONG again!!!! I was under warr for the 1st one you made the exchange, this one went bad in under a year, their was no big under the table transaction.  As a matter a fact you kept my orginal receipt and never gave it back with my batt.  It prob was not a smart move to listen Todd
> *


dam ... this is going in the wrong direction .... ck your pm


----------



## WSL63

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: crazy people :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2008, 02:10 PM~12353885
> *pro hopper
> *


what else would i say :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 6 2008, 05:32 PM~12354579
> *dam ... this is going in the wrong direction .... ck your  pm
> *



It's all my fault...... :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damnit todd :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=47506602


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 6 2008, 09:59 PM~12356966
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=47506602
> *


lol back in the day


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 6 2008, 10:59 PM~12356966
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=47506602
> *


Rob had hair.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 7 2008, 12:30 PM~12359998
> *Rob had hair.................. :biggrin:
> *


i saw that too :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2008, 12:03 AM~12357523
> *lol back in the day
> *


A couple of years ago isn't back in the day. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2008, 02:22 PM~12360209
> *i saw that too :biggrin:
> *


My wife prefers me hairless :biggrin: and if u look close i dont have that much.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 7 2008, 02:42 PM~12360609
> *My wife prefers me hairless :biggrin: and if u look close i dont have that much.
> *


lol :biggrin: 
wow that was a great game we had today :uh: go colts :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

my deepest simpathy homie go bungholess....i mean bengals :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 7 2008, 02:46 PM~12360629
> *my deepest simpathy homie go bungholess....i mean bengals :biggrin:
> *


its rough being a bengal fan :angry:


----------



## showandgo

lol try being a lions fan


----------



## Rob @ RNL

i am even more sorry 4 u jimmy. Colts dont seem so bad.


----------



## showandgo

whats happenin cracker well crackers


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 7 2008, 03:10 PM~12360712
> *whats happenin cracker well crackers
> *


just freezing man, hate this weather :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah no shit its 15 here


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:around:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2008, 06:40 PM~12362978
> *:around:
> *


Its a beautiful 70 Degrees here in my Garage in Sunny California! :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 7 2008, 07:45 PM~12363042
> *Its a beautiful 70 Degrees here in my Garage in Sunny California!  :nicoderm:
> *


damnit that was harsh :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2008, 07:03 PM~12363248
> *damnit that was harsh :biggrin:
> *


Sorry :0 but its comfortable don't even need a Sweatshirt or jacket yet!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 7 2008, 09:03 PM~12363248
> *damnit that was harsh :biggrin:
> *


For some reason its 51 here right now. :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 8 2008, 03:08 AM~12363312
> *For some reason its 51 here right now. :biggrin:
> *


Its 65 here.
























In my house.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 7 2008, 09:11 PM~12363354
> *Its 65 here.
> In my house.
> *


You keep the MANSION that warm. What's up Chris? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12363312
> *For some reason its 51 here right now. :biggrin:
> *


It was 19 this moring, tomm 50's with rain. Ya gotta love the weather in Cincinnati :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 8 2008, 07:54 AM~12366373
> *It was 19 this moring, tomm 50's with rain.  Ya gotta love the weather in Cincinnati  :uh:
> *


We usually have the exact same weather as you all it just hits us first. :angry:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 8 2008, 03:13 AM~12363377
> *You keep the MANSION that warm.  What's up Chris? :biggrin:
> *


Chillin' (ha) at the "mansion".


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12363042
> *Its a beautiful 70 Degrees here in my Garage in Sunny California!  :nicoderm:
> *


nice weather for a earthquake :biggrin: or drive by. If one dont get ya the other will. cold as f hear.


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn its been a cool 14 degrees past few days,i cant function in this weather


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,how is da wether :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

IT SUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## HTOWNBOSS

MOVE TO TEXAS, WE NEED YOU OUT HERE BRO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:03 AM~12368029
> *MOVE TO TEXAS, WE NEED YOU OUT HERE BRO
> *


iv got family in austin :biggrin: its warm there too :0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Got my bumpers,,, good looking bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Dec 8 2008, 03:02 PM~12370132
> *Got my bumpers,,, good looking bro  :thumbsup:
> *


sweet


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 8 2008, 04:37 AM~12366411
> *nice weather for a earthquake :biggrin:  or drive by. If one dont get ya the other will. cold as f hear.
> *


We had a Earthquake not to long ago my wife thought is was the train until shit starting falling off the entertainment center.


----------



## MoreBounce 805

What up Pinky Inc! :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 8 2008, 04:50 PM~12371198
> *What up Pinky Inc!  :wave:
> *


what's up bro, any exciting news from the west? :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 8 2008, 04:32 PM~12371552
> *what's up bro, any exciting news from the west? :biggrin:
> *


Not reely everyone is gearing up for the first of the year Majestics Shindig down in Hollywood park! How are thing on the other side of the Continent? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cold-wet- and trying to get a couple new rides for the summer  
going to try to bring out my new street car and maybe new hopper, funds are a little tight right now , gona get through the holidays and see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 8 2008, 05:41 PM~12371637
> *cold-wet- and trying to get a couple new rides for the summer
> going to try to bring out my new street car and maybe new hopper, funds are a little tight right now , gona get through the holidays and see what happens :biggrin:
> *



TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up armin


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just going through some photos :biggrin: 



















































oh and cant forget pinky was a BUS BILLBOARD :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 9 2008, 09:34 AM~12377033
> *just going through some photos  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and cant forget pinky was a BUS BILLBOARD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics bro........a bus billboard,thats some crazy shit :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

HERE's pics of my project 63, was going to be a big hopper, but changed my mind ,and just going to make it a super nice street car  

here's the old floors, they had to go, i went ahead and replaced the whole bottom of the car,as i was anticipating the car hitting 90-100 :0 :biggrin: 

















































HAD THE FLOORS CHROMED, AND PUT ALL NEW ROCKERS AND BRACES IN AS WELL  








LIKE I SAID, REPALCED EVERYTHING :biggrin: 

















ALITTLE SUPPORT WHILE FLOORS WERE OUT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

come chrome goodies for the future :biggrin: 
plating done by matdogg on here


----------



## La Lo

lookin good homie cant wait to see some more pics!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 9 2008, 10:10 AM~12377160
> *lookin good homie cant wait to see some more pics!
> *


x2


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks,


----------



## FantasyCustoms

The 63 looks good so............

I hope you took the money from the first pinky to build pinky 2 :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I NEED MATTDOG NUMBER.........  FOR UPPERS LOWERS TIE RODS BACKING PLATES REAR ARMS..........


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 9 2008, 02:54 PM~12380044
> *I NEED MATTDOG NUMBER.........   FOR UPPERS LOWERS TIE RODS BACKING PLATES REAR ARMS..........
> *


614-452-0328


----------



## MoreBounce 805

What up Pinky Inc! :wave: Its windier and colder than shit out here i spoke too soon the other day!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 9 2008, 01:11 PM~12380184
> *What up Pinky Inc!  :wave: Its windier and colder than shit out here i spoke too soon the other day!
> *


that's what you get for rubbin it in :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 9 2008, 03:07 PM~12381611
> *that's what you get for rubbin it in  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up homie


----------



## hydraulicmike

:dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 9 2008, 06:05 PM~12382845
> *:dunno:
> *


oh yeah sorry :biggrin: maybe pics tomarow


----------



## Rob @ RNL

go to work bitch


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

getting ready to *** :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

great 63


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 9 2008, 10:40 PM~12383888
> *oh yeah sorry :biggrin: maybe pics tomarow
> *


 :biggrin: 



whens ted bringing me that battery since he dosent seem to be talking to me anymore


----------



## Rob @ RNL

u doin pank


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 11 2008, 02:41 PM~12402075
> *u doin pank
> *


whos doin what :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

What up Pinky! :wave: Its cold as fuck now. In da 50's at night now :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 11 2008, 09:58 PM~12406552
> *What up Pinky!  :wave: Its cold as fuck now. In da 50's at night now  :biggrin:
> *


its actually gona be around 50 this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up sign addiction :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres some pics for you mike :biggrin: 

very rusted fender well homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

caddy/caprice arms getting ready to be shipped  

















g-body arms











still got alittle more grinding to do on these lowers, but you get the point


----------



## WSL63




----------



## ImapalaGurl

this was our xmas pic..taken a week ago...NICE N SUNNY


----------



## hydraulicmike

wow that inner fender looks like shit ...


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 12 2008, 03:55 PM~12414271
> *caddy/caprice arms getting ready to be shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-body arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got alittle more grinding to do on these lowers, but you get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ship them to me i will make them BLING BLING :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

How much for a set of g- body lowers molded and no core


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 12 2008, 07:06 PM~12415530
> *ship them to me i will make them BLING BLING :biggrin:
> *


The G-Body uppers will be there soon.................. :biggrin: The lowers i can't make up my mind.......  Chainzzzzzzzzzzz :twak:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## magicmike

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 12 2008, 06:06 PM~12415530
> *ship them to me i will make them BLING BLING :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 12 2008, 06:52 PM~12414241
> *heres some pics for you mike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very rusted fender well homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can u black that back out ......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 13 2008, 08:14 AM~12419541
> *can u black that back out ......
> *


yeah for you :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

cool kickin it with you and jr last night pinky had a blast man but what can i say always have a blast lol and randy as for him damn man i aint laughed that hard in awhile had a blast


----------



## 1sexytre

o 1 more thang the ribs was the bomb


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Dec 13 2008, 09:22 AM~12419815
> *cool kickin it with you and jr last night pinky had a blast man but what can i say always have a blast lol and randy as for him damn man i aint laughed that hard in awhile had a blast
> *


shit you should have came bowling with us, :biggrin: let me put it this way, when randy ended up with split pins, he used 2 balls and mark rose was throwing between his legs and drinking was involved :biggrin: alot and chad was getting his ass kicked by everyone :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 13 2008, 11:53 AM~12420552
> *shit you should have came bowling with us,  :biggrin: let me put it this way, when randy ended up with split pins, he used 2 balls and mark rose was throwing between his legs and drinking was involved :biggrin: alot and chad was getting his ass kicked by everyone :0
> *


did they use chains?.........lol


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 13 2008, 02:53 PM~12420552
> *shit you should have came bowling with us,  :biggrin: let me put it this way, when randy ended up with split pins, he used 2 balls and mark rose was throwing between his legs and drinking was involved :biggrin: alot and chad was getting his ass kicked by everyone :0
> *



LMK next time this comes up .... i aint been bowling in a while....


----------



## MoreBounce 805

Bowling sounds fun. Bowling+Alcohol= one hell of a good time :thumbsup:. What up Pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 13 2008, 12:46 PM~12420870
> *LMK next time this comes up .... i aint been bowling in a while....
> *


hell yeah homie, we had a blast


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 13 2008, 12:56 PM~12420928
> *Bowling sounds fun. Bowling+Alcohol= one hell of a good time  :thumbsup:. What up Pinky!
> *


yes it was a really good time hanging with the fellas and ladies and bowling , fun fun fun :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 13 2008, 10:03 PM~12423153
> *hell yeah homie, we had a blast
> *


    

I miss everything.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Had a great time!!!!


Going to Dave and Busters next!


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 14 2008, 04:42 AM~12424094
> *
> 
> I miss everything.
> *


You probably have a bowling alley in your mansion.


BALLER.


:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 14 2008, 09:39 AM~12425722
> *You probably have a bowling alley in your mansion.
> BALLER.
> :biggrin:
> *


 haha true that! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 13 2008, 09:42 PM~12424094
> *
> 
> I miss everything.
> *


but we love you timmy :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 13 2008, 10:42 PM~12424094
> *
> 
> I miss everything.
> *


 :rant: TIMMY................................ :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## MoreBounce 805

What up Baller! :biggrin: I gotta get my ass to da midwest and see how you guys swing em!
Tony


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 14 2008, 09:41 PM~12431128
> *What up Baller!  :biggrin: I gotta get my ass to da midwest and see how you guys swing em!
> Tony
> *


hell yeah, if you do ever make it this way hit me up, we will get you taken care of


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 14 2008, 08:44 PM~12431179
> *hell yeah, if you do ever make it this way hit me up, we will get you taken care of
> *


Thats what i like to hear! Fellow Riderz willing to go that extra mile to care of another! :thumbsup: Same for you to brotha,


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by CP+Dec 14 2008, 09:39 AM~12425722-->
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have a bowling alley in your mansion.
> BALLER.
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha, now that could be the next idea for the basement after the whiskey bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Pinky [email protected] 14 2008, 11:43 AM~12426017
> *but we love you timmy :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WSL63_@Dec 14 2008, 12:28 PM~12426206
> *:rant: TIMMY................................ :wave:
> *


You suck :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 14 2008, 10:02 PM~12431373
> *Thats what i like to hear! Fellow Riderz willing to go that extra mile to care of another!  :thumbsup: Same for you to brotha,
> *


  hell yeah


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 15 2008, 02:52 PM~12435794
> * hell yeah
> *


Waddup Pinky......Did you ever get that Package???? :cheesy:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2008, 04:34 PM~12437238
> *Waddup Pinky......Did you ever get that Package???? :cheesy:
> *


oh yeah i thought i told you , but thanks man, been really hectic here lately, havent had a chance to get more shirts ordered,but when i do il hook you up for sure


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Dec 15 2008, 07:57 PM~12439542
> *Wuzup pinky,
> *


hey what's up, freezing your ass off riding huh :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

what up j?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 15 2008, 08:44 PM~12440110
> *what up j?
> *


what's up my buddy russ :biggrin: hows things down there, here's hectic,just trying to stay busy and wait out the storm :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i hear ya this ice is some bullshit....i just got home a lil bit ago it wasnt too bad.....the bad thing is its not O-ficially winter yet......this f-en sucks......damn weather.....


----------



## hydraulicmike

:wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

what up pank??


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 15 2008, 08:44 PM~12440109
> *hey what's up, freezing your ass off riding huh :biggrin:
> *


=yep it sucks,heyi may need 2 motors,let me know if u have some, I b able to pick them up thursday if is cool.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

damn what you you fuckers cryin about again hell it's 65 here today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 16 2008, 04:26 PM~12448042
> *damn what you you fuckers cryin about again hell it's 65 here today :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit 65 is cold it was 77 here today :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 16 2008, 07:28 PM~12448079
> *shit 65 is cold it was 77 here today :biggrin:
> *


send some of that our way ..... its ccccooooolllllldddddd


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 16 2008, 05:28 PM~12448079
> *shit 65 is cold it was 77 here today :biggrin:
> *



yea but it's like 10 at night lolololol


----------



## big C

I feel bad for you guys up north we have a refrigerated warehouse at work and that bitch is -10 year round.Man i fucking hate going in that bitch evertime i do i think about how shitty people up north have it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

65 and 77 good lord i need to move :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 16 2008, 04:07 PM~12447860
> *what up pank??
> *


what's up homie, :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63




----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## 1sexytre

whats up hommie be up to see you


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 16 2008, 07:43 PM~12449338
> *what's up homie, :biggrin:
> *


my blood pressure. :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 17 2008, 06:19 PM~12458972
> *my blood pressure. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

if it aint snowing its raining :uh:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

did you get the regal sold yet


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 19 2008, 02:28 PM~12477160
> *did you get the regal sold yet
> *


pending, should have deposit tomarow and guys picking up next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

SOLD to the guy in the red shirt!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

hope everyone has a safe and fun holiday season


----------



## showandgo

no


----------



## KAKALAK

pm a price for top and bottom cups for a coil over setup shipped to 34746


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt for pinky bitches


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 19 2008, 05:12 PM~12478400
> *pending, should have deposit tomarow and guys picking up next weekend :biggrin:
> *


well did they come through


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 22 2008, 12:03 PM~12498544
> *well did they come through
> *


yep so far so good


----------



## hydraulicmike

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 22 2008, 04:41 PM~12501051
> *:wave:
> *


you should have came bowling the other night :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

*WHAT'S UP BITCH'S :biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM EVERYONE IN OBSESSION :biggrin: *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 23 2008, 09:22 AM~12506851
> *WHAT'S UP BITCH'S :biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM EVERYONE IN OBSESSION  :biggrin:
> *


merry xmas from all of us homie


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 22 2008, 11:38 PM~12503148
> *you should have came bowling the other night :biggrin:
> *



i would have but the wife wasnt feeling well .... next time fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 23 2008, 02:34 PM~12508556
> *merry xmas from all of us homie
> *


Merry christmas dawg :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2008, 11:03 PM~12357523
> *lol back in the day
> *


Mario's wagon's in there :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Hear u go pinky this is the new mud duck.... i be tearin that shit up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

merry christmas bro


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 24 2008, 07:51 AM~12515313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hear u go pinky this is the new mud duck.... i be tearin that shit up
> *


Thats a cool mud dancer......... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 24 2008, 06:51 AM~12515313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hear u go pinky this is the new mud duck.... i be tearin that shit up
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 23 2008, 02:34 PM~12508556
> *merry xmas from all of us homie
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i88fA1appLc...162851&st=10240


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 24 2008, 09:02 AM~12515608
> *Thats a cool mud dancer......... :biggrin:
> *


thats my indian name HE WHO DANCES WITH MUD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 24 2008, 06:31 PM~12519729
> *thats my indian name HE WHO DANCES WITH MUD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 




































































JUST FUCKIN WITH YA ROB LOL


----------



## hydraulicmike

merry christmas to you and the family


----------



## 1sexytre

merry christmas pank lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 24 2008, 06:33 PM~12519737
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> JUST FUCKIN WITH YA ROB LOL
> *


U know its all luv....like your southern ass aint never saw a mud truck :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

fuckin ******** :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 25 2008, 02:30 PM~12523263
> *fuckin ******** :biggrin:
> *



Somebody needs to make a two-fronted astro van mud machine.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 25 2008, 09:17 AM~12523367
> *Somebody needs to make a two-fronted astro van mud machine.
> *


I thought i saw one in dayton ohio one time................ :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 25 2008, 07:55 AM~12523181
> *U know its all luv....like your southern ass aint never saw a mud truck :biggrin:
> *



shit they used to be it to it big time around here been now you don't hardly see any 

but i'm from michigan you can throw all that southern shit out the window lolol
but my cousin has a ranger in mi. that he runs in the big shit 
i think that bitch has over a 1000 hp it's a full mud dragger


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 25 2008, 09:17 AM~12523367
> *Somebody needs to make a two-fronted astro van mud machine.
> *



that sound like some shit you and jimmy should work on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

From D & K & the HHH Fam.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Come on jimmy i can find a body for ya we can build it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 25 2008, 03:46 PM~12523458
> *I thought i saw one in dayton ohio one time................ :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I saw that too. It said "Porky's" on it. Porky's sounds like pigs, and pigs play in the mud, right?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 26 2008, 01:35 AM~12528339
> *I saw that too. It said "Porky's" on it. Porky's sounds like pigs, and pigs play in the mud, right?
> *


 :happysad: sup pinky


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 25 2008, 11:35 PM~12528339
> *I saw that too. It said "Porky's" on it. Porky's sounds like pigs, and pigs play in the mud, right?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's going on bossman :biggrin: hows things up north?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

regals sold and heading south


----------



## Rob @ RNL

t tizzle tee


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 26 2008, 07:25 PM~12532310
> *regals sold and heading south
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sexytre

hey pinky find anything out on frame


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not yet homie


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave: whats up guys!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up fellas :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Sup homie it was a great day for riden yesterday n today dont look that bad :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Dec 29 2008, 11:05 AM~12551077
> *Sup homie it was a great day for riden yesterday n today dont look that bad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got a pm


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## edelmiro13

Any word on that yet


----------



## 1sexytre

hey pinkyhave a safe one i kno you will since you dont drink lol anymore happy new year


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Sup *PANK!* :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's the newest addition to the pinky family :biggrin: male english bulldog  DIESEL








































and here's my little mexican


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn,he's beautiful bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks homie, he is a cutie :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky how da new. Year doing for u :biggrin: hey. I need some coils and motors A.S.A.P let me know if u can hook me up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pm sent


----------



## Pinky Bitches

time to get back to work i guess :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 3 2009, 09:07 AM~12592455
> *time to get back to work i guess :biggrin:
> *



What Up Pinky? Nice Dog Happy New Year I will Call You Monday To Tell You About Your Parts. How is Pinky 2 "The Return of Pinky" coming along?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

drop gbody frame








the victim top is cut i will post pics soon








gettin there 

happy new year


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 3 2009, 05:41 PM~12595307
> *
> What Up Pinky? Nice Dog Happy New Year I will Call You Monday To Tell You About Your Parts. How is Pinky 2 "The Return of Pinky" coming along?
> *


il call you on that one :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

put on new fender on big mikes car,,and fixed body mount


----------



## Pinky Bitches

me and chad did alittle work on the luxamino frame :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:0 somone needs that ford 9" like fast. :yes:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 5 2009, 08:05 AM~12609375
> *:0 somone needs that ford 9" like fast.  :yes:
> *



:0


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up j any word yet


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin: my daughter just seen the pics of your dog and went crazy .....lolol


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt for my homie pinky


----------



## Rob @ RNL

what up pank Hears a blast from the past


----------



## robbie

going to casper


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 4 2009, 10:02 PM~12605944
> *me and chad did alittle work on the luxamino frame :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have the bolts for the rotisserie. I forgot to give them to chad he was here. Where did you get the front mounts from?


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pink you stayin busy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 5 2009, 06:05 AM~12609375
> *:0 somone needs that ford 9" like fast.  :yes:
> *


yes we do,whats the status on that, cause we need it asap :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jan 5 2009, 07:48 AM~12609612
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


whats up bro,just been busy hauling cars :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 5 2009, 10:41 AM~12610489
> *wat up j any word yet
> *


bro i havent had a minute to do anything but haul cars,not getting home til 9 most nights :0 soon as this boom is over well figure it out for sure


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jan 7 2009, 04:27 AM~12630547
> *going to casper
> *


yeah il be there :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 7 2009, 05:13 AM~12630593
> *I have the bolts for the rotisserie. I forgot to give them to chad he was here. Where did you get the front mounts from?
> *


what front mounts homie??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 7 2009, 10:08 PM~12637737
> *what front mounts homie??
> *


The impala a-arm mounts.


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 7 2009, 08:07 PM~12637721
> *bro i havent had a minute to do anything but haul cars,not getting home til 9 most nights :0 soon as this boom is over well figure it out for sure
> *


sweet man sounds good its too cold any way lol and hell man stayin out til nine shit man sounds like you finally doin good :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jan 7 2009, 05:27 AM~12630547
> *going to casper
> *


yep


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 8 2009, 05:49 PM~12645926
> *yep
> *


when is casper


----------



## WSL63

I think feb 22 23 24//////////////////


----------



## Pinky Bitches

anyone down to go to cavalcade saturday??


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 9 2009, 09:41 PM~12657055
> *anyone down to go to cavalcade saturday??
> *



they have a hop?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

this topic needs more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 9 2009, 07:41 PM~12657055
> *anyone down to go to cavalcade saturday??
> *


went tonight kinda lame


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 9 2009, 07:47 PM~12657112
> *this topic needs more pics :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know :biggrin: just crazy busy hauling cars at the moment


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1 lowrider at cavalcade :uh: i think we need to show up and represent next year westsiders


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 11 2009, 09:43 AM~12669076
> *1 lowrider at cavalcade :uh: i think we need to show up and represent next year westsiders
> *


hell yea im not a westsider but i would take my wagon if its done and i think my bike would do ok down there what do you think
and that elco dude could have at least cleaned his damn white walls shit


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Roof gone
















drive train








61 gettin close also


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pank


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky how. Is going homie


----------



## 1sexytre

damn pink you must be busy shit havent heard from you in a min


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 4 2009, 10:59 PM~12605910
> *put on new fender on big mikes car,,and fixed body mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


can ya put some paint on the frame


----------



## 1sexytre

anybody seen pinky :dunno: :biggrin: 
wat up pinky takin it to the top


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Pank been busy haulin cars..makin that bread. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jan 17 2009, 11:17 AM~12732196
> *anybody seen pinky  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> wat up pinky takin it to the top
> *


He has been killing himself with cars...............


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## TWEEDY

*PINKY* :wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

wheres waldo i mean pinky


----------



## CP

He must be busy haulin'.


----------



## sleonard13

I live in Richmond IN just about 45 min from you..I was lookin at getting a air ride,,or hydroes installed on a 91 c/k 1500 2wd chevy truck...Also lookin at lambo or suicide doors...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im back :biggrin: sorry havent replied to anyone , been haulin cars  and yes mike il paint the frame


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Hey homie u back :cheesy: I thought u move south or west welcom back to lil homie :biggrin:  hey bro I still need da motors and coil pm me if u can hook me up


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 21 2009, 03:32 PM~12771658
> *im back :biggrin: sorry havent replied to anyone , been haulin cars   and yes mike il paint the frame
> *



thanks................ and happy belated birthday old man :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 22 2009, 09:20 PM~12787868
> *thanks................  and happy belated birthday old man :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Westside Mint 76

yeah J. 39's a motha huh!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 23 2009, 05:44 PM~12795650
> *yeah J. 39's a motha huh!
> *


Damn Jason you are old. :biggrin: I'm about to turn 37 and feel old.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 23 2009, 04:44 PM~12795650
> *yeah J. 39's a motha huh!
> *


I just turned 32 wow jason you are an old fart :biggrin:


----------



## mrjb9475

do you guys do paint/bodywork ?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

here ya go pinky tell angie i am on the 50 yard line


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im 35 **** :biggrin: 
and sorry i could't make it rob, hated to miss this


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the newest addition to the pinky fam--- :biggrin: 
this is MY BOY BLUE, 7 WEEK OLD GREAT DANE :0 

















DIESEL AND BLUE CATCHING SOME SHUT EYE :biggrin: 

































DIESEL









AND MY LITTLE VATO :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WOW I NEED TO GET IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 23 2009, 08:50 PM~12797724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go pinky tell angie i am on the 50 yard line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur in hillybilly heaven arent you


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2009, 11:14 AM~12800647
> *WOW I NEED TO GET IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:
> *



No shit I did know you were running a dog shelter too. :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 24 2009, 11:17 AM~12800655
> *No shit I did know you were running a dog shelter too.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 24 2009, 12:43 PM~12802349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you laughing at---i worked on your car today *** :biggrin: :0 gona try to finish body work next week and then spray it, then fix trunk lock


----------



## robbie

:wave:


----------



## rapidcat

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 17 2008, 08:05 PM~9722500
> *PINKY INC.
> PINKY'S CELL: (513)484-2414
> here's just a little of what we are doing at the shop :biggrin:
> 
> hydraulics
> custom hardlines(MR HARDLINES HIMSELF)
> air ride
> frame wraps
> custom suspension
> paint and body work
> sheet metal work
> full restoration
> lift kits
> lambo/suicide doors
> chrome plating/powder coating
> we will even change your oil :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a few pics of the shop we just got into, 11,000 sq ft   plenty of room to build the hottest street hoppers in the midwest :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> exuse the mess we are still moving and building at the same time :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you know of any shop in the Central New York State area that works on hydraulics, lowrider cars? Rochester, Syracuse, Utica, Binghamton etc... Areas?


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2009, 05:36 PM~12803092
> *what are you laughing at---i worked on your car today *** :biggrin:  :0 gona try to finish body work next week and then spray it, then fix trunk lock
> *


ok ill shut up .... lol 

btw .. i cleaned out your tool box too :0 its ready to go


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 24 2009, 09:14 AM~12800648
> *ur in hillybilly heaven arent you
> *


Ther are more mullets than u can shake a stick at. But this is some cool shit. O fuck u jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by rapidcat_@Jan 24 2009, 05:21 PM~12804063
> *Do you know of any shop in the Central New York State area that works on hydraulics, lowrider cars?  Rochester, Syracuse, Utica, Binghamton etc... Areas?
> *


no not really,im sure someone on here does though


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 24 2009, 05:50 PM~12804242
> *ok ill shut up .... lol
> 
> btw .. i cleaned out your tool box too  :0  its ready to go
> *


cool il try to get it next weekend


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jan 25 2009, 08:27 AM~12807965
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


pm sent


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 24 2009, 10:12 PM~12806239
> *Ther are more mullets than u can shake a stick at. But this is some cool shit. O fuck u jimmy :biggrin:
> *


lol you might be a ******* if you take your lowrider to a monster truck show


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 25 2009, 12:00 PM~12808711
> *lol you might be a ******* if you take your lowrider to a monster truck show
> *


Thank god he took his monster truck just look at the mudders on that truck........ :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 24 2009, 10:13 AM~12800642
> *the newest addition to the pinky fam--- :biggrin:
> this is MY BOY BLUE, 7 WEEK OLD GREAT DANE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIESEL AND BLUE CATCHING SOME SHUT EYE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIESEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY LITTLE VATO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This what he will grow up too. :0


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2009, 01:35 PM~12809640
> *This what he will grow up too. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


miniture horse lol


----------



## capriceman75

midas well got a "persa canairo"


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 25 2009, 12:13 PM~12808784
> *Thank god he took his monster truck just look at the mudders on that truck........ :biggrin:
> *


Good thing i bought those tires from your club member. :biggrin: And man those trucks make mine look like a hot wheels. o and fuck u jimmy


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pink anything going on yet


----------



## droptoutzx2

how much for some hardlined returns?


----------



## big pimpin

Bang that shit till the wheels fall off! 

:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 03:55 PM~12819804
> *Bang that shit till the wheels fall off!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Hope you aint working today! Snowin like a motha!


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 02:55 PM~12819804
> *Bang that shit till the wheels fall off!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha i remember that,


----------



## 1sexytre

sup pink


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 05:55 PM~12819804
> *Bang that shit till the wheels fall off!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup pinky


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 27 2009, 11:27 AM~12828529
> *haha i remember that,
> *


me to we drove from memphis that day


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 02:55 PM~12819804
> *Bang that shit till the wheels fall off!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's how we do it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 27 2009, 08:24 AM~12827472
> *Hope you aint working today! Snowin like a motha!
> *


not today, i picked up 3 yesterday and was all over the road so i cancelled my other 3 and went home, cant afford to lose my truck :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

snow sucks :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2009, 09:34 PM~12842901
> * snow sucks :angry:
> *


Co-sign!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice wheelie :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

sup bitch's


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 29 2009, 09:59 AM~12847233
> *nice wheelie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :cheesy: Panky bitches!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

NOT MUCH bro just trying to stay busy :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup pinky how da weather doing for u :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Short notice. Bryces bday party tomorrow at 5:30 at Trenton Skateway.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Get any new dogs this week pinky? :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 30 2009, 03:03 PM~12860290
> *Get any new dogs this week pinky? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

welcome to pinkys customs we sell houses, board dogs, wrap frames, Haul cars and in the summer sell lemonade...(with vodka) :biggrin: Did u get back to work yet?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 31 2009, 10:42 AM~12865705
> *welcome to pinkys customs we sell houses, board dogs, wrap frames, Haul cars  and in the summer sell lemonade...(with vodka) :biggrin: Did u get back to work yet?
> *


sounds like a one stop shop to me :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 30 2009, 04:03 PM~12860290
> *Get any new dogs this week pinky? :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-fAajaSeiA...02001&st=109980

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 31 2009, 10:00 AM~12865780
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-fAajaSeiA...02001&st=109980
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn was that at the pinky pound? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 31 2009, 09:42 AM~12865705
> *welcome to pinkys customs we sell houses, board dogs, wrap frames, Haul cars  and in the summer sell lemonade...(with vodka) :biggrin: Did u get back to work yet?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DO THEY HAVE ANY WASHED UP MANNING QB'S :0


----------



## cincyprohopper

anybody know where i can get 2 ton of salt for this ice on my driveway. shit this sucks. :banghead:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah it does, :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 31 2009, 07:42 AM~12865705
> *welcome to pinkys customs we sell houses, board dogs, wrap frames, Haul cars  and in the summer sell lemonade...(with vodka) :biggrin: Did u get back to work yet?
> *


yeah started hauling again friday :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what a beautiful day :uh: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 1 2009, 12:34 PM~12873713
> *what a beautiful day :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK ALL THAT........TO COLD FOR MY ASS...........WHATS GOOD BRO....GOT ANY NEW PROJECTS COMEN OUT WIF.... :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 PM~12873713
> *what a beautiful day :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit I should of took pics from here in lima we got like a foot over night..I can't wait tell this shit is done


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

any word yet


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 2 2009, 09:25 PM~12888471
> *:wave:
> *


what's up bro, hows things going?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Meeting tonight at Chads 7 pm spread the word! :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2009, 07:36 AM~12901874
> *what's up bro, hows things going?
> *


going good looks like your very busy.....maybe see you around the end of the month.....................


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2009, 07:45 PM~12908910
> *what's up everyone :biggrin:
> *


COLD THEN A MUTHA FUKA


----------



## Rob @ RNL

can u say ......PANKY BITCHS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 5 2009, 08:50 PM~12920378
> *COLD THEN A MUTHA FUKA
> *


yeah this weather is horse shit :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 6 2009, 03:13 PM~12928052
> *can u say ......PANKY BITCHS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 28 2009, 09:34 PM~12842901
> * snow sucks :angry:
> *



at least you just got snow!

We had ice that took out the tops out of 50% of the trees and about 1/3 of the power poles.


----------



## AndrewH

:angry: double post


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

COLD UP THERE ????70 TODAY HERE


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 8 2009, 08:22 PM~12945627
> *COLD UP THERE ????70 TODAY HERE
> *


dude you suck :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 9 2009, 02:38 PM~12952083
> *dude you suck :biggrin:
> *



TRY TO KEEP SOME OF THAT SNOW FOR JULY :biggrin:



CAR CLUB SNOW BALL FIGHTS THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT


----------



## CP

It was 60-ish today.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 9 2009, 07:43 PM~12955451
> *It was 60-ish today.
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 10 2009, 02:45 AM~12955472
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

AND RAIN


----------



## livin_low

whats up j you staying busy


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Feb 11 2009, 04:50 PM~12975621
> *whats up j you staying busy
> *


dont have a minute to spare :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

any new pics??


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 11 2009, 08:28 PM~12977985
> *dont have a minute to spare :biggrin:
> *



 good looking jay


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 12 2009, 05:42 AM~12981323
> *  good looking jay
> *


not a problem  you have a pm 
your in good hands,, i think your the first to have a PINKY/PITBUL colaboration :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2009, 08:18 PM~12986344
> *not a problem   you have a pm
> your in good hands,, i think your the first to have a PINKY/PITBUL colaboration :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MoreBounce 805

Waz Craking Fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2009, 05:18 PM~12986344
> *not a problem   you have a pm
> your in good hands,, i think your the first to have a PINKY/PITBUL colaboration :0  :biggrin:
> *



PINKY/PITBULL MIXTAPE REGAL!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Feb 12 2009, 07:43 PM~12987538
> *Waz Craking Fellas!  :biggrin:
> *


what's up bro? hows things over there? :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 13 2009, 07:16 PM~12997888
> *what's up bro?  hows things over there? :biggrin:
> *


Cold and Wet. I caught the Flu bug on Monday so im trying to shake it off But this Cough is sticking on me like a fly on a peice of shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 9 2009, 08:43 PM~12955451
> *It was 60-ish today.
> *


Screw you Chris, send our heat back, I promise I'll pay the bill.....Barley got to 50 here today !!!! Thats some bullshit :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 09:30 PM~12998522
> *Screw you Chris, send our heat back, I promise I'll pay the bill.....Barley got to 50 here today !!!! Thats some bullshit :angry:
> *


damn that is some bullshit, but you can have some of out snow if you want it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 14 2009, 05:41 AM~13000869
> *damn that is some bullshit, but you can have some of out snow if you want it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



its not all palm trees and umbrella drinks up here in pennslyvannia either


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## granpa

don't know if you can help but a friend is looking for a stock 65 conv impala frame, thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 15 2009, 01:34 PM~13009829
> *don't know if you can help but a friend is looking for a stock 65 conv impala frame, thanks
> *


sorry bro dont have any of those, unless we borrow chads :0 :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

thanks J, i don't think Chad will miss it, plus he's rich :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

June 21st cali's talking about it the midwest needs to show up strong. :biggrin: Whats good bro?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 16 2009, 12:45 AM~13015044
> *June 21st cali's talking about it the midwest needs to show up strong. :biggrin: Whats good bro?
> *



hope i can make it :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702

NEED A PRICE ON A WRAPPED 1990 LINCOLN TOWN CAR FRAME I WILL BRING IT TO YOU ALLREADY TORE DOWN....LMK..


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave: What's going on J?


----------



## 1sexytre

anything going on yet j


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 15 2009, 03:34 PM~13009829
> *don't know if you can help but a friend is looking for a stock 65 conv impala frame, thanks
> *


Theres a guy in louisville parting a 4 door, if he wanted to add the vert mounts


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up fellas, :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> Theres a guy in louisville parting a 4 door, if he wanted to add the vert mounts
> [/quot
> does it have the 8 pieces of side trim i know a wagon in need of it :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Feb 17 2009, 05:19 PM~13031775
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


whats up bro , everything ready for this weekend?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some pics for ya todd  


































il take more later :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2009, 09:14 PM~13032281
> *here's some pics for ya todd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> il take more later :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: 


I see some body work going on in the background!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2009, 06:14 PM~13032281
> *here's some pics for ya todd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> il take more later :biggrin:
> *




holy hell J is super man he did all this work in like 6 minutes good lookin j i know shes not to pretty now but she just needs some lovin thats all :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 18 2009, 01:28 AM~13032401
> *holy hell J is super man he did all this work in like 6 minutes good lookin j i know shes not to pretty now but she just needs some lovin thats all :biggrin:
> *


Like lightning.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah boy :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 17 2009, 09:31 PM~13032428
> *Like lightning.
> *



He is a little ninja. What up my ninja? :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13044957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  you know we are there homie :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

see you at Casper?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13044957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 wish i could could go hopefully ill make the one in june you boys make sure you serve some fools over there especially the outta towners :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLuE4WGZZwM


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pink


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Southside01




----------



## edelmiro13

TTT FOR DA HOMIE.........SUP PINKY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 22 2009, 03:47 PM~13077868
> *TTT FOR DA HOMIE.........SUP PINKY
> *


what's up bro, should be heading your way tomarow


----------



## timdog57

It's on...................Thanks Jason.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 22 2009, 06:06 PM~13077960
> *what's up bro, should be heading your way tomarow
> *


THANKS FOR BRINGING MY NEW TOY :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 22 2009, 05:25 PM~13078487
> *It's on...................Thanks Jason.
> *


not a problem tim


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 22 2009, 05:47 PM~13078648
> *THANKS FOR BRINGING MY NEW TOY :biggrin:
> *


hope you enjoy it homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2009, 11:32 PM~13092547
> *hope you enjoy it homie :biggrin:
> *



I thought that was you parked at walmart.


----------



## 1sexytre

lol damn j cant wait to get started on my car or someone elses car i dont mind lending a hand on someone elses car im jonsin like a crack feind lol wantin to get out the house man


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Feb 24 2009, 01:32 PM~13096896
> *lol damn j cant wait to get started on my car or someone elses car i dont mind lending a hand on someone elses car im jonsin like a crack feind lol wantin to get out the house man
> *



You need to go over there and helpd work on the Primered Monte. :0


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky  thanks for them parts homie


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 24 2009, 11:31 AM~13097532
> *You need to go over there and helpd work on the Primered Monte.  :0
> *


the 70 monte is that the 1


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Feb 24 2009, 08:01 PM~13100454
> *the 70 monte is that the 1
> *


:nono:

It just arrived up there on Sunday.


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 24 2009, 05:03 PM~13100476
> *:nono:
> 
> It just arrived up there on Sunday.
> *


hmmm havent been up there in a min pinky is never there i think his new address is in that white ford dually lol i think the queen lets him stop by occasionally lol :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Feb 24 2009, 01:48 PM~13098702
> *Wuzup pinky   thanks for them parts homie
> *


Yea jason thanks for looking out.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lol :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

What's good J? You gonna be at the show in Louisville in May? If you are what you bringing? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

done


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Pinky aint shit tried to get him to join my dance crew and he aint shit. :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

I heard about the windmill you busted out with :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 27 2009, 01:20 PM~13129357
> *I heard about the windmill you busted out with  :0  :biggrin:
> *


someone has to hold it down for us 30 plus folks.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 27 2009, 02:44 PM~13130011
> *someone has to hold it down for us 30 plus folks.
> *


VIDEO.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 27 2009, 02:47 PM~13130026
> *VIDEO.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 27 2009, 12:20 PM~13129357
> *I heard about the windmill you busted out with  :0  :biggrin:
> *



pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 27 2009, 01:58 PM~13130110
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


im calling your wife :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 27 2009, 03:44 PM~13130011
> *someone has to hold it down for us 30 plus folks.
> *


Word!!!! Im bring my old boom box and a big ass peice of cardboard and a dookie rope to the picnic. I'll have the tape deck loaded with some Curtis Blow for ya :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

:wave: Pank


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 27 2009, 06:15 PM~13132289
> *:wave: Pank
> *


what up dawg


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 27 2009, 07:14 PM~13132275
> *Word!!!!  Im bring my old boom box and a big ass peice of cardboard and a dookie rope to the picnic.  I'll have the tape deck loaded with some Curtis Blow for ya  :biggrin:
> *


As long as you stand there with your arms crossed head bobin with your hoody up and the big gold rope. And have your shell toes on deck. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 27 2009, 09:50 PM~13133088
> *As long as you stand there with your arms crossed head bobin with your hoody up and the big gold rope. And have your shell toes on deck. :biggrin:
> *


Like you ant know 

I'll even wear my new pink adidas jacket :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its still cold :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~

NEW DATE AND SPONSORED RAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 28 2009, 10:54 AM~13137663
> *NEW DATE AND SPONSORED RAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good thinking :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

:uh:


> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 27 2009, 09:49 PM~13133752
> *Like you ant know
> 
> I'll even wear my new pink adidas jacket  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 1 2009, 09:21 AM~13143534
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn dont get mad, you can wear it then


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 1 2009, 03:35 PM~13145698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Damn dont get mad, you can wear it then
> *


not mad if i wore it it would be gay,if u wear it it would be fabulous :biggrin: o and gay.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 1 2009, 04:56 PM~13145834
> *not mad if i wore it it would be gay,if u wear it  it would be fabulous :biggrin: o and gay.
> *


(no ****)


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## timdog57

We ready? I hate batteries.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 2 2009, 12:10 PM~13153941
> *We ready?  I hate batteries.
> *


for what ,,,you know chads involved right? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 2 2009, 02:37 PM~13154155
> *for what ,,,you know chads involved right? :biggrin:
> *



It will never make it back down to Louisville.......... :0 naaaaa to eazy 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 2 2009, 03:37 PM~13154155
> *for what ,,,you know chads involved right? :biggrin:
> *



Fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 2 2009, 03:54 PM~13155769
> *Fuckers :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

wow its cold :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 3 2009, 08:27 AM~13162688
> *wow its cold :uh:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 3 2009, 05:27 AM~13162688
> *wow its cold :uh:
> *



:rant: :rant: :werd:


----------



## 85REGAL

Yeah its crazy how cold it is. When I moved to the South I did not think it would be as cold as the North where I came from. O well, I would rather have a cold winter so the summer won't be torture with 100+ temps. Stay warm on the road J, this cold is no joke. :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## dlinehustler

J, you know you can turn the heated seats on in the winter :uh: You know like how you do to me in summer :0 :biggrin: Swamp Ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oh trust me they on all day long,,


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pink guess wat i got today finally got the body bushings and bolts :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 4 2009, 11:30 AM~13178061
> *wat up pink guess wat i got today finally got the body bushings and bolts  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: word son


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky  hey when would b a good time to stop by


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Mar 5 2009, 08:20 AM~13188969
> *Wuzup pinky  hey when would b a good time to stop by
> *


 anytime after 12pm should be good, just call me first so i can make sure im going to be there


----------



## .TODD

what up j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just got the new wheels on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2009, 07:15 PM~13195285
> *just got the new wheels on my truck  :biggrin:
> *



pics or it didnt happen :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2009, 07:15 PM~13195285
> *just got the new wheels on my truck  :biggrin:
> *


sweet wat about parts you needed sunday they come in :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 5 2009, 10:25 PM~13196054
> *pics or it didnt happen  :0  :biggrin:
> *



x 22 inch semi wheels :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

:cheesy: springs comin its not too bad out here today 55degrees :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

ttt for pics of the truck and the regal. :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 6 2009, 12:14 PM~13201622
> *ttt for pics of the truck and the regal. :0
> *


x2 whos regal my regal? :biggrin: 

j sent me some pics on the rear end looks bad ass he'll be breakin out with some new pics in a couple days im sure hes quick as hell.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Fix my accumulators (sp) and get my a arms done! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 6 2009, 12:35 PM~13201815
> *Fix my accumulators (sp) and get my a arms done! :biggrin:
> *


no *** :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pics tomarow,gona be nice so should get alot done if parts arrive :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 6 2009, 08:05 PM~13205286
> *pics tomarow,gona be nice so should get alot done if parts arrive :biggrin:
> *


ma ***** :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 6 2009, 11:29 AM~13200840
> *:cheesy:  springs comin its not too bad out here today 55degrees  :thumbsup:
> *



it got in the 80s out here yesterday, this weather is motivating me to work!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Mar 5 2009, 08:20 AM~13188969
> *Wuzup pinky  hey when would b a good time to stop by
> *


dude my bad, but my boy took care of ya though


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here ya go :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2009, 10:54 AM~13208493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang I better hurry, Ryan is getting close. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Dave and Busters tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Oh, and the truck looks good J. ***.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2009, 12:38 PM~13209293
> *Dang I better hurry, Ryan is getting close. :0  :biggrin:
> *


You got time thats not mine...... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2009, 09:52 AM~13208475
> *here ya go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fukin BUS WHEELS look insane on that :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2009, 09:54 AM~13208493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: theres my girl shes comin along real nice bridge looks nice now we gotta get that pretty new drive shaft poppin  

you get the parts today?


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 7 2009, 02:04 PM~13209877
> *:cheesy:  theres my girl shes comin along real nice bridge looks nice now we gotta get that pretty new drive shaft poppin
> 
> you get the parts today?
> *


CARS LOOKING GOOD TODD


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 7 2009, 01:09 PM~13209904
> *CARS LOOKING GOOD TODD
> *



thanks flaco work in progress


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 7 2009, 01:04 PM~13209877
> *:cheesy:  theres my girl shes comin along real nice bridge looks nice now we gotta get that pretty new drive shaft poppin
> 
> you get the parts today?
> *


no ,,,,should be here monday i hope


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2009, 03:54 PM~13210895
> *no ,,,,should be here  monday i hope
> *



figured that damn postal service slackin


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 7 2009, 01:38 PM~13209293
> *Dang I better hurry, Ryan is getting close. :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ryan Vs Yetti Picnic of ????? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 8 2009, 03:29 PM~13217390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ryan Vs Yetti  Picnic of ?????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Laugh all you want........You and your fake ass derby car........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 8 2009, 02:44 PM~13217476
> *Laugh all you want........You and your fake ass derby car........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 8 2009, 04:44 PM~13217476
> *Laugh all you want........You and your fake ass derby car........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Look at ya hehehehehehehehehee










Remember when you had a car to wax :yessad:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 8 2009, 06:24 PM~13218445
> *
> Remember when you had a car to wax  :yessad:
> *


I don't remenber the last time I had one to wax. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2009, 11:52 AM~13208475
> *here ya go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




let me know when you need a rear end, or a trans homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> That was the day i was shooting my wax video how to wax your donk look in the back who's donky derby is in the back of me.................... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

^^^^^^^^^^^^ryan you looks so DAMN GAY ,,, LOL sup :wave:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 8 2009, 08:31 PM~13219468
> *>>>>>>>>>BRENT you looks so DAMN GAY ,,, LOL sup :wave:
> *


----------



## CP

I have cars if you want to wax. I will even supply the wax!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2009, 03:54 PM~13210895
> *no ,,,,should be here  monday i hope
> *



anyluck


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 9 2009, 11:00 AM~13224463
> *anyluck
> *


got most of it  waiting on power balls, having trouble finding a,affordable trans :uh: ,,cheapest im finding is $500


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2009, 02:21 PM~13226129
> *got most of it  waiting on power balls, having trouble finding a,affordable trans :uh: ,,cheapest im finding is $500
> *



:uh: for that price i could bye one and ship it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah i know,,going to try another junk yard in cincy,see what they got


----------



## bloody sunday

ttt...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

piston pump going in the regal :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:0


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:biggrin: wuzup pinky


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2009, 03:44 PM~13226876
> *piston pump going in the regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: yeah yeah PULL UP ON IT HOMIE!!!! :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up fellas :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2009, 09:52 PM~13229617
> *what's up fellas :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its getting close mike.. got alot done today  and you did make it to the paint booth :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up big pank??? Monster trucks r cool :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13239252
> *What up big pank??? Monster trucks r cool :biggrin:
> *


Break video please........................ :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 10 2009, 06:09 PM~13239764
> *Break video please........................ :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Its online, just have to do your research. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13240074
> *Its online, just have to do your research. :biggrin:
> *



:0 

Better search youtube real quick, be right back :cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 10 2009, 06:35 PM~13240118
> *:0
> 
> Better search youtube real quick, be right back  :cheesy:
> *


Cold gotta dig deeper than that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 07:40 PM~13240167
> *Cold gotta dig deeper than that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Yeah, I googles it to and nothing :angry: But I still love this vid of the wagon KILLING the bumper, listen to that bumper crash :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ

Ill find it Rob, o yes I will find it !!!!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 10 2009, 06:46 PM~13240227
> *:uh:  Yeah, I googles it to and nothing  :angry:  But I still love this vid of the wagon KILLING the bumper, listen to that bumper crash  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ
> 
> Ill find it Rob, o yes I will find it !!!!!!
> *


  Lookin in the wrong space


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13240242
> * Lookin in the wrong space
> *


Im not on that space..... O wait yes I am :cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Dig ted Dig :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13240654
> *Dig ted Dig :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I can remember the myspace passwords and shit  That's alright next time I see you, Ill just get ya drunk and be like.... Hey Rob whats up with that '86 windmill I keep hearing about :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 10 2009, 07:27 PM~13240840
> *I can remember the myspace passwords and shit    That's alright next time I see you, Ill just get ya drunk and be like.... Hey Rob whats up with that '86 windmill I keep hearing about  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bad thang is i was sober when that went down. Lots of fun the windmill only comes out every 5 years or so.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 08:48 PM~13241172
> *Bad thang is i was sober when that went down.  Lots of fun the windmill only comes out every 5 years or so.
> *


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 10 2009, 05:46 PM~13240227
> *:uh:  Yeah, I googles it to and nothing  :angry:  But I still love this vid of the wagon KILLING the bumper, listen to that bumper crash  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ
> 
> Ill find it Rob, o yes I will find it !!!!!!
> *


luv that video ted :biggrin: 
cant wait to bring that bitch back out


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2009, 09:48 PM~13241172
> *Bad thang is i was sober when that went down.  Lots of fun the windmill only comes out every 5 years or so.
> *


john told me you were doing that windmill like a brotha......lol.....i wish i had seen it....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2009, 05:44 PM~13226876
> *piston pump going in the regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Monster check valve. Who owns the regal?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 06:40 AM~13246204
> *Monster check valve.  Who owns the regal?
> *



i do :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2009, 08:48 AM~13246242
> *i do :biggrin:
> *


What happened to the Caprice?


----------



## dancingwife

You know I can be paid off for the video :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 11 2009, 04:24 AM~13245695
> *luv that video ted :biggrin:
> cant wait to bring that bitch back out
> *



Can't wait either


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2009, 04:21 PM~13226129
> *got most of it  waiting on power balls, having trouble finding a,affordable trans :uh: ,,cheapest im finding is $500
> *


What car do you need it for?

Turbo 400 $100


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 11 2009, 09:14 AM~13246399
> *You know I can be paid off for the video :biggrin:
> *


Were in a resession, can you loan me the money to pay you off?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 07:17 AM~13246422
> *What car do you need it for?
> 
> Turbo 400 $100
> *


that regal it has a small block chevy in it i do believe its 350 hooked to it :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 11 2009, 07:19 AM~13246432
> *Were in a resession, can you loan me the money to pay you off??  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 11 2009, 07:19 AM~13246442
> *that regal it has a small block chevy in it i do believe its 350 hooked to it :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

tranny went now i gotta pay an arm and a leg to get it rebuilt


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 07:13 AM~13246393
> *What happened to the Caprice?
> *



never had a caprice or wanted one


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2009, 09:30 AM~13246529
> *never had a caprice or wanted one
> *


He's thinking of another Todd, who had a 2 door box in the club........


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 11 2009, 07:36 AM~13246590
> *He's thinking of another Todd, who had a 2 door box in the club........
> *


 :0 gotcha thanks for clearin that up :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 11 2009, 09:36 AM~13246590
> *He's thinking of another Todd, who had a 2 door box in the club........
> *


Yeah I thought that was Todd. I haven't seen him on here in a while......I thought he changed his name.  :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2009, 09:28 AM~13246512
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> tranny went now i gotta pay an arm and a leg to get it rebuilt
> *


I know someone that would give you a good price to do it here in town.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 08:13 AM~13246862
> *I know someone that would give you a good price to do it here in town.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 speak on it homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2009, 10:19 AM~13246921
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 speak on it homie
> *


So its a 350 turbo trans?


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 09:01 AM~13247270
> *So its a 350 turbo trans?
> *


tom thats wat it looks like to me


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 09:01 AM~13247270
> *So its a 350 turbo trans?
> *



:thumbsup: ill get j to post some pics of it if i can


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2009, 09:03 AM~13247292
> *:thumbsup:  ill get j to post some pics of it if i can
> *



if you go back a couple pages hes got some pics of the body off if you know your stuff with trannys you might be able to tell from the pics but im pretty sure its a turbo 350


----------



## Pinky Bitches

got rest of parts today, should make some progress now :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 11 2009, 09:59 AM~13247806
> *got rest of parts today, should make some progress now :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: ill give you a call sometime tonight


----------



## 187_Regal

im sure he is busy but here you go........

Caden Drake


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 11 2009, 01:16 PM~13249549
> *im sure he is busy but here you go........
> 
> Caden Drake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 11 2009, 01:16 PM~13249549
> *im sure he is busy but here you go........
> 
> Caden Drake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres are little caden buddy :biggrin:
congrats to tim and misty


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 11 2009, 02:16 PM~13249549
> *im sure he is busy but here you go........
> 
> Caden Drake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He looks like chad........... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Congrats timmy and misty.......


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 11 2009, 06:57 AM~13246053
> *john told me you were doing that windmill like a brotha......lol.....i wish i had seen it....
> *


Every five years gotta break out the old moves on them. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 11 2009, 03:16 PM~13249549
> *im sure he is busy but here you go........
> 
> Caden Drake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 11 2009, 05:00 PM~13250463
> *He looks like chad........... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Congrats timmy and misty.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 11 2009, 09:13 PM~13252235
> *Every five years gotta break out the old moves on them.  :biggrin:
> *


careful you will start showing your age.....lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 12 2009, 07:49 AM~13257690
> *careful you will start showing your age.....lol
> *


Stoped caring bout age a long time ago. I am old and can still get down :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 12 2009, 09:11 PM~13263504
> *Stoped caring bout age a long time ago. I am old and can still get down :biggrin:
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## .TODD

im gonna be sending a couple things to the shop for the regal some fillers and a lil chrome :biggrin: :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13263504
> *Stoped caring bout age a long time ago. I am old and can still get down :biggrin:
> *



hey you old fucker you might get down but can you get it up ??????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 13 2009, 12:53 PM~13271824
> *im gonna be sending a couple things to the shop for the regal some fillers and a lil chrome  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 14 2009, 05:41 AM~13278023
> *
> *



pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## livin_low

pm sent. time to get things in order for my new hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WORD FELLAS WORD :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 13 2009, 03:40 PM~13272674
> *hey you old fucker you might get down but can you get it up ??????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no prob in that area :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Pinky loves men :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 16 2009, 06:38 AM~13292883
> *Pinky loves men who act like women  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 15 2009, 06:39 PM~13288354
> *no prob in that area :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



LOLOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 16 2009, 05:38 AM~13292883
> *Pinky loves men  :dunno:
> *



YOU KNOW I THOUGHT SOMETHING WAS FUNNY !!!!!!!!

HE KEPT TRYIN TO GET ME DRUNK AND KEPT TALKIN ABOUT 
HOW GOOD LOOKIN US OBSESSION GUYS ARE ?????

THEN I TOLD HIM WE HAD STRIPPERS IN THE ROOM AND HE WENT TO HIS ROOM 
AND WENT TO SLEEEP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








LOLOLOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha you guys are funny :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 16 2009, 10:36 AM~13293772
> *YOU KNOW I THOUGHT SOMETHING WAS FUNNY !!!!!!!!
> 
> HE KEPT TRYIN TO GET ME DRUNK AND KEPT TALKIN ABOUT
> HOW GOOD LOOKIN US OBSESSION GUYS ARE ?????
> 
> THEN I TOLD HIM WE HAD STRIPPERS IN THE ROOM AND HE WENT TO HIS ROOM
> AND WENT TO SLEEEP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOLOLOL
> *


thats what i would have done :dunno: but not about the getting you drunk part


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 1sexytre

pics pinky where is the pics man anything new


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 17 2009, 09:43 AM~13304243
> *pics pinky where is the pics man anything new
> *


 :yes: yeah j stop dicken around :uh: :biggrin: 

i know hes kicken ass on the regal im sure he'll be comin out with some new pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

:0


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 17 2009, 10:19 AM~13304600
> *:yes:  yeah j stop dicken around :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> i know hes kicken ass on the regal im sure he'll be comin out with some new pics soon  :biggrin:
> *


o yeah spoke wit him other day


----------



## 1sexytre

while ur taken pictures take one of my engine please


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 17 2009, 02:35 PM~13306918
> *while ur taken pictures take one of my engine please
> *



:cheesy: what do you got there homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah i was going to take some pics today, but was alittle busy putting the regal body back on frame :biggrin: and starting on setup


----------



## MoreBounce 805

:wave: Long time no Talk! LOL Hows the Weather? 
Tony


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 17 2009, 07:56 PM~13309994
> *yeah i was going to take some pics today, but was alittle busy putting the regal body back on frame :biggrin: and starting on setup
> *


----------



## hydraulicmike

boy it was nice out today.......... top down weather (cough......cough)


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 17 2009, 09:07 PM~13310908
> *boy it was nice out today.......... top down weather (cough......cough)
> *


Shit right now at 9:39pm its a nice comfortable 65 degrees out here in So Cali!


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky. Hey when can I brig them coil to get them compress, how long it would take to get them compress


----------



## 1sexytre

> :cheesy: what do you got there homie
> [/quote
> photobucket for some reason is actin stupid so ill go back few pages and get the picture jason posted up of my shit :0


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 17 2009, 02:41 PM~13306963
> *:cheesy:  what do you got there homie
> *


heres a video
i bought the car off him just the car runnin and drivin no setup on stock frame then had him build me a frame and put a set up in it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 18 2009, 07:55 AM~13313987
> *heres a video
> i bought the car off him just the car runnin and drivin no setup on stock frame then had him build me a frame and put a set up in it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzElAPPRmPQ
> *



BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMPER CHECKIN.imma need on of those pit bul stickers too.... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

that car was abusive .....beat the shit outa the bumper errtime


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 18 2009, 08:19 PM~13318747
> *that car was abusive .....beat the shit outa the bumper errtime
> *


whats up slim where you been hiding at? you doin alright?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Mar 18 2009, 04:17 AM~13313217
> *Wuzup pinky. Hey when can I brig them coil to get them compress, how long it would take to get them compress
> *


wont take but a few minutes, the weekend is good


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's some pics
back on frame 









old rack eeeeeewwwwwwww=scrap metal









solenoids








batts








rear pumps


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres your engine rick, alittle dusty :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 18 2009, 07:13 PM~13319800
> *here's some pics
> back on frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old rack eeeeeewwwwwwww=scrap metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solenoids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: you da man


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 18 2009, 10:15 PM~13319814
> *heres your engine rick, alittle dusty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD J.........HOPEFULLY YOU CAN GET SOME TIME FOR THAT CAR BEHIND THAT ENGINE


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 18 2009, 07:15 PM~13319814
> *heres your engine rick, alittle dusty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks j and hey the dust dont cost extra right lol :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

spread the word....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465628


----------



## .TODD

can wait to see how she locks up :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 19 2009, 02:30 PM~13327916
> *thanks j and hey the dust dont cost extra right lol :biggrin:
> *


i dont know, i worked hard for that dust :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

looking good J


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 19 2009, 06:44 PM~13330640
> *looking good J
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 19 2009, 05:18 PM~13329818
> *i dont know, i worked hard for that dust :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pics of the trunk tomarow :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 19 2009, 06:44 PM~13330640
> *looking good J
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 20 2009, 05:17 PM~13340244
> *pics of the trunk tomarow :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: i wish these damn chromers would move as fast as you


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2009, 06:18 PM~13340728
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: i wish these damn chromers would move as fast as you
> *


chrome takes time bro, if you knew the amount of time and work that went into it, just the polishing is insane, :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2009, 05:55 AM~13344304
> *chrome takes time bro, if you knew the amount of time and work that went into it, just the polishing is insane, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2009, 07:55 AM~13344304
> *chrome takes time bro, if you knew the amount of time and work that went into it, just the polishing is insane, :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## 1sexytre




----------



## Pinky Bitches

just alittle late, took the day off and went playing in the mud with quads :biggrin: 









































now alittle sanding and a coat of paint and ready to bang,,well almost :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

The back pump backing plates look like the old Lona & Son's wicked plates


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 22 2009, 02:33 PM~13354550
> *just alittle late, took the day off and went playing in the mud with quads :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now alittle sanding and a coat of paint and ready to bang,,well almost :biggrin:
> *


looks great j


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 22 2009, 03:41 PM~13354983
> *The back pump backing plates look like the old Lona & Son's wicked plates
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 22 2009, 03:41 PM~13354983
> *The back pump backing plates look like the old Lona & Son's wicked plates
> *


they are


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up pank?


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 22 2009, 02:33 PM~13354550
> *just alittle late, took the day off and went playing in the mud with quads :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now alittle sanding and a coat of paint and ready to bang,,well almost :biggrin:
> *


I want to see wat it do


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 23 2009, 08:01 AM~13360784
> *I want to see wat it do
> *



especially me cant wait to see the lock up and 3 wheel pics cant wait till shes done j is kicken ass on it :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

:wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 23 2009, 08:05 AM~13360811
> *especially me cant wait to see the lock up and 3 wheel pics cant wait till shes done j is kicken ass on it  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


the hell with three wheel lol lets see it on the back bumper lol if anyone can get it there it will be j :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 23 2009, 10:19 AM~13361744
> *the hell with three wheel lol lets see it on the back bumper lol if anyone can get it there it will be j  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :werd:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 22 2009, 09:33 PM~13354550
> *just alittle late, took the day off and went playing in the mud with quads :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now alittle sanding and a coat of paint and ready to bang,,well almost :biggrin:
> *


nice bring it to tulsa. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 23 2009, 01:06 PM~13363401
> *nice bring it to tulsa. :biggrin:
> *



:0 i plan too


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 23 2009, 01:06 PM~13363401
> *nice bring it to tulsa. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 23 2009, 09:10 PM~13363987
> *:0  i plan too
> *


This is yours bro,looking real good i know pinky will have it on the bumper. :biggrin: Tulsa'a gonna be fun. :biggrin: Switchman we got another single for your ass. :biggrin: :0


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin GOOD pinky.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 23 2009, 03:49 PM~13365229
> *This is yours bro,looking real good i know pinky will have it on the bumper. :biggrin: Tulsa'a gonna be fun. :biggrin: Switchman we got another single for your ass. :biggrin:  :0
> *



awwwwwwwwwww shit :0


----------



## .TODD

:biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

any work on bonnie?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 23 2009, 02:40 PM~13364327
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up fellas, we coming to your picnic this year for sure, bringing at least 3  might not be hoppers, just lowriders :biggrin: we are trying something new  lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 23 2009, 04:08 PM~13365374
> *Lookin GOOD pinky.
> *


thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 23 2009, 05:15 PM~13366017
> *any work on bonnie?
> *


yeah you got wednesdays and fridays :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 23 2009, 08:02 PM~13367327
> *what's up fellas, we coming to your picnic this year for sure, bringing at least 3  might not be hoppers, just lowriders :biggrin: we are trying something new  lol
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

some more chrome for the regal


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wow look at those seats :0 we been rockin those since 96 :biggrin: as you can tell


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 24 2009, 02:05 PM~13375655
> *wow look at those seats :0 we been rockin those since 96 :biggrin: as you can tell
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 24 2009, 03:59 PM~13375595
> *some more chrome for the regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! thats the best soysauce in our earths galexy!


----------



## turbospirites

:wave: Pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: lol


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 23 2009, 10:04 PM~13367351
> *yeah you got wednesdays and fridays :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Boxman513

What up son?...get at me, I know you got some work to do...I need to come get my hands dirty!


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 26 2009, 03:58 AM~13393824
> *What up son?...get at me, I know you got some work to do...I need to come get my hands dirty!
> *


there is a 63 wagon up there you wanna get your hands dirty i no you no how to put a 63 together you had a bad ass one
:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 26 2009, 03:07 PM~13398669
> *there is a 63 wagon up there you wanna get your hands dirty i no you no how to put a 63 together you had a bad ass one
> :biggrin:
> *



:wave: must be nice to have a 63 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 26 2009, 06:07 PM~13398669
> *there is a 63 wagon up there you wanna get your hands dirty i no you no how to put a 63 together you had a bad ass one
> :biggrin:
> *


this one?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 26 2009, 03:37 PM~13398905
> *this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: thats not a wagon but i'll take it i want so damn paterns  

whos is it :dunno:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13186087
> *BCKBMPR84's lincoln with GM spindle swap.
> 
> "95 complete with GM arms, spindles, brakes, and GM unbreakeable ball joints with a full stack of 4 1/2's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lowers are the lincoln stocks, the GM's mount but they are like 2 inches shorter and were they bolt up are a lot narrower. the arms were resleeved it to fit napa lower ball joints and as for the uppers, they are extended 1 3/4 for that nice look, full stack of 4 1/2 from pro hopper, 2 dounts and 1/4" reinforcement plate on the pockets. the spindle was machined a bit for the tie rods"
> *




hey j do you think we could do this with my town car


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 26 2009, 06:48 PM~13399012
> *:wow: thats not a wagon but i'll take it i want so damn paterns
> 
> whos is it :dunno:
> *



the dude was talkin about todds old 63......russ posted the pics of it to show what its looking like through the face lift.....i got it off todd last year......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 26 2009, 04:34 PM~13399429
> *hey j do you think we could do this with my town car
> *


yeah i tried to get dude to do it when i did frame for it


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 26 2009, 06:08 PM~13400205
> *yeah i tried to get dude to do it when i did frame for it
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 26 2009, 03:28 PM~13398836
> *:wave:  must be nice to have a 63  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


here is mine :biggrin: 








here is todds old one before its makeover its going thru now :0


----------



## Boxman513

A lot of lowriders get aboused when they are passed on...I'm just glad Lee has good people around him to turn that car out! It's lookin awesome fa real!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 27 2009, 04:28 AM~13404952
> *A lot of lowriders get aboused when they are passed on...I'm just glad Lee has good people around him to turn that car out! It's lookin awesome fa real!!!
> *



:yessad: amen lowriders need lovin too


----------



## 1sexytre

word son


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 27 2009, 07:28 AM~13404952
> *A lot of lowriders get aboused when they are passed on...I'm just glad Lee has good people around him to turn that car out! It's lookin awesome fa real!!!
> *



what the hell you been up to bro?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 27 2009, 07:45 AM~13405841
> *word son
> *



bump :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pank man dude i never thought home would look so nice after bein gone for 2 days workin lol money is nice tho if uncle sam dont rape me


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 28 2009, 04:45 PM~13418200
> *wat up pank man dude i never thought home would look so nice after bein gone for 2 days workin lol money is nice tho if uncle sam dont rape me
> *


I know that feeling uncle Sam could atleast but me dinner for rapeing me every week


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13418425
> *I know that feeling uncle Sam could atleast but me dinner for rapeing me every week
> *


fuck if i had half your money id burn mine fuckin balla you and pinky ballin when i grow up i wanna be just like you guys :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 29 2009, 02:26 AM~13419189
> *fuck if i had half your money id burn mine fuckin balla you and pinky ballin when i grow up i wanna be just like you guys :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that. I don't wanna grow up.


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 28 2009, 10:05 PM~13419462
> *Fuck that. I don't wanna grow up.
> *


i can tell from all the toys you have..


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 28 2009, 07:26 PM~13419189
> *fuck if i had half your money id burn mine fuckin balla you and pinky ballin when i grow up i wanna be just like you guys :biggrin:
> *


I am not a balla Well atleast not yet.


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 28 2009, 08:50 PM~13419807
> *i can tell from all the toys you have..
> *


amen brother amen :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 29 2009, 05:13 AM~13421552
> *I am not a balla  Well atleast not yet.
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD

board on a sunday found this on you tube FROM THE DOOR BITCHES :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alebDyyAj4M...ec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 29 2009, 07:56 AM~13421868
> *board on a sunday found this on you tube FROM THE DOOR BITCHES  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alebDyyAj4M...ec-HM-fresh+div
> *


ahhhh the good ole days :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 29 2009, 07:56 AM~13421868
> *board on a sunday found this on you tube FROM THE DOOR BITCHES  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alebDyyAj4M...ec-HM-fresh+div
> *



i hope my girl is workin like this


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 29 2009, 09:48 PM~13425607
> *ahhhh the good ole days :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## livin_low

maybe his regal will crack the ground like my old one did :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

and the car was on the bumper solid if i wasnt on the switch i am still i a rookie


----------



## edelmiro13

YOU SURE DIDN'T MAKE THIS EASY TO TAKE A PART PINKY


----------



## Southside01




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 31 2009, 04:49 PM~13446481
> *maybe his regal will crack the ground like my old one did :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: hope so


----------



## pumpsndumps




----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 31 2009, 08:48 PM~13447468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Thier like the same, but diffrent :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

any good convertibles for sALE down there


----------



## 1sexytre

seee ya after easter pinky its 90 degrees in corpus today and 70 at night


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 4 2009, 05:45 AM~13481557
> *seee ya after easter pinky its 90 degrees in corpus today and 70 at night
> *


 :angry: showoff


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I got opening day reds tickets this year and it's supposed to be a high of 40 dropping through the day with possible snow showers in the evening.... but I'm still going!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2009, 09:20 PM~13447869
> *:cheesy:  hope so
> *


I picked up a 64 SS drop over the winter but the floors are gone. Runs strong drives good...It'd take more than it's worth to part with her though...


----------



## Westside Mint 76




----------



## Westside Mint 76




----------



## Westside Mint 76




----------



## matdogg

you get those tires on yet Randy :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

whats up pinky. hey randy when is this one going to be done


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Apr 5 2009, 10:30 AM~13488309
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


whats up bro,,got that spring compressor ready for ya


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 4 2009, 12:29 PM~13483153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that for sale?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2009, 04:06 PM~13489878
> *is that for sale?
> *


how much you got? :biggrin: everythings for sale at the right price


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 5 2009, 04:08 PM~13489889
> *how much you got? :biggrin: everythings for sale at the right price
> *



:0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 4 2009, 03:23 PM~13483121
> *I picked up a 64 SS drop over the winter but the floors are gone. Runs strong drives good...It'd take more than it's worth to part with her though...
> *


Huh, this is the first that I've heard of this addition........Congrats, wanna trade? :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 4 2009, 03:08 PM~13483310
> *you get those tires on yet Randy :biggrin:
> *


Yup, the tires are on! They look good. Waiting for some nice weather to ride!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 5 2009, 07:33 AM~13487267
> *whats up pinky. hey randy when is this one going to be done
> *


Gonna take a while. I wanna do this one all the way!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2009, 06:06 PM~13489878
> *is that for sale?
> *


Jimmy, I turned down 10 grand a couple months ago. I'm sure theres one out their for cheeper. 

But like jason said, everythings for sale...


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Apr 5 2009, 06:17 PM~13489944
> *Huh, this is the first that I've heard of this addition........Congrats, wanna trade? :0
> *


Yup, got it in Dec. pretty excited just bummed when I think how much it's gonna cost to get her done right. 

Plus thats three lowriders to keep up, keep stored, keep insured. Not to mention my 2 cars that Wendy and I drive.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 5 2009, 07:00 PM~13491095
> *Yup, got it in Dec. pretty excited just bummed when I think how much it's gonna cost to get her done right.
> 
> Plus thats three lowriders to keep up, keep stored, keep insured. Not to mention my 2 cars that Wendy and I drive.
> *


dudes ballin out of control :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 5 2009, 07:00 PM~13491095
> *Yup, got it in Dec. pretty excited just bummed when I think how much it's gonna cost to get her done right.
> 
> Plus thats three lowriders to keep up, keep stored, keep insured. Not to mention my 2 cars that Wendy and I drive.
> *



:wow: what recession.........?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 5 2009, 10:00 PM~13491095
> *Yup, got it in Dec. pretty excited just bummed when I think how much it's gonna cost to get her done right.
> 
> Plus thats three lowriders to keep up, keep stored, keep insured. Not to mention my 2 cars that Wendy and I drive.
> *


Mine has already had the floors done and trunk, plus a wrapped fram and chrome :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Apr 6 2009, 05:45 PM~13500154
> *Mine has already had the floors done and trunk, plus a wrapped fram and chrome :0
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Apr 6 2009, 07:45 PM~13500154
> *Mine has already had the floors done and trunk, plus a wrapped fram and chrome :0
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

I seriously want a vert, but I feel obligated to myself to finish this one!


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pinky nice in warm here on the beach chillin in the ocean lol heard it was snowing there today damn that sucks but anyways i was rollin down the ocean blvd the other night when i ran up on some lo los chillin in the park so we decided to stop and check them out these guys are from city styles and ther was a 64 from rollerz only damn bro your famous, man told them where we from the new PINKY the 80 monte carlo on cover of truchaa thought it was preety cool lol and they said they seen they westside lowriders in car club topic thought id share that info lol now back to the ocean see ya soon


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 7 2009, 09:15 AM~13505811
> *wat up pinky nice in warm here on the beach chillin in the ocean lol heard it was snowing there today damn that sucks but anyways i was rollin down the ocean blvd the other night when i ran up on some lo los chillin in the park so we decided to stop and check them out these guys are from city styles and ther was a 64 from rollerz only damn bro your famous, man told them where we from the new PINKY the 80 monte carlo on cover of truchaa thought it was preety cool lol and they said they seen they westside lowriders in car club topic thought id share that info lol now back to the ocean see ya soon
> *



:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 7 2009, 09:15 AM~13505811
> *wat up pinky nice in warm here on the beach chillin in the ocean lol heard it was snowing there today damn that sucks but anyways i was rollin down the ocean blvd the other night when i ran up on some lo los chillin in the park so we decided to stop and check them out these guys are from city styles and ther was a 64 from rollerz only damn bro your famous, man told them where we from the new PINKY the 80 monte carlo on cover of truchaa thought it was preety cool lol and they said they seen they westside lowriders in car club topic thought id share that info lol now back to the ocean see ya soon
> *


that' cool bro, but you still suck cause your warm and were freezing :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 7 2009, 03:15 PM~13509606
> *that' cool bro, but you still suck cause your warm and were freezing :biggrin:
> *


lol i no right i say we pack up and move down here the hell with ohio :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

A little update...

2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic

Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!

Saturday, July 25th 2009

The venue has changed this year...

Picnic Location:
Thompson Park
3024 Hamilton Richmond Rd
Hamilton, OH 45013

Host Hotel:
Coutyard by Marriott
Hamilton
1 Riverfront Plaza
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

Tell em your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic

$99+tax a night (very, very nice hotel!!!!)

We will have a flyer out soon.


----------



## livin_low

hey pinky i should have those arms within the next couple weeks


----------



## .TODD

pics pinky :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 8 2009, 03:38 PM~13520465
> *pics pinky  :dunno:
> *


no time for pics :biggrin: ,,il see what i can do


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 8 2009, 09:48 PM~13522172
> *
> no time for pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 8 2009, 06:48 PM~13522172
> *
> no time for pics :biggrin: ,,il see what i can do
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ok pics tomarow :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 8 2009, 07:03 PM~13522338
> *ok pics tomarow :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Get to work fckr


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 8 2009, 09:03 PM~13522338
> *ok pics tomarow :biggrin:
> *


Its a day from tomorrow. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Come on pinky today is tomarrow


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 10 2009, 07:29 AM~13536540
> *Come on pinky today is tomarrow
> *


No yesterday was tomorrow.  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 10 2009, 06:13 AM~13536763
> *No yesterday was tomorrow.   :biggrin:
> *



x2 yesterday was tomorrow and today is the day after tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

And where are the pics ho.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 10 2009, 09:20 AM~13538149
> *And where are the pics ho.
> *



i think he broke something hno:


----------



## livin_low

Yeah he broke the camera


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 10 2009, 11:57 AM~13539375
> *Yeah he broke the camera
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

i wanna see what my chain bridge looks like


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 7 2009, 09:00 PM~13511126
> *A little update...
> 
> 2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic
> 
> Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!
> 
> Saturday, July 25th 2009
> 
> The venue has changed this year...
> 
> Picnic Location:
> Thompson Park
> 3024 Hamilton Richmond Rd
> Hamilton, OH 45013
> 
> Host Hotel:
> Coutyard by Marriott
> Hamilton
> 1 Riverfront Plaza
> Hamilton, Ohio 45011
> 
> Tell em your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic
> 
> $99+tax a night (very, very nice hotel!!!!)
> 
> We will have a flyer out soon.
> *



OF COURSE IT HAD TO END UP THE SAME DAY IM STUCK AT SHOP FOR OUR 10TH ANNIVERSARY CRUISE IN AND COOK OUT ..... PHUK


----------



## hydraulicmike

any update picks on bonnie?????


----------



## dancingwife

you all know that the break dancing video is on my myspace!!!!!!!!!!!! right


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Apr 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13542909
> *you all know that the break dancing video is on my myspace!!!!!!!!!!!! right
> *


LINK?


----------



## PITBULL

yeah jason we wanna see ,,, come on with the pics ....... :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife

Pics or we get to revoke pinkys lil card.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Apr 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13542909
> *you all know that the break dancing video is on my myspace!!!!!!!!!!!! right
> *



Im not on that shit :angry: Post a link pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## livin_low

DAMN he must be really busy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn **** calm down :biggrin: :biggrin: my computer has been acting a fool, and yes i have been busy  ,, 
the good news,, the regal iv been building is on the bumper hard :biggrin: single pitbul piston,10 batteries,96 volts+me on the switch :biggrin: cp said looked around mid 50's,,and no we did not get video :uh: 
bad news todd,,the used hoses did not hold up :biggrin: they went boom :0and fried a motor :angry: welcome to single pump :biggrin: :biggrin: im going to call you in a few  im trying to upload some pics now


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 04:18 PM~13555345
> *damn **** calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my computer has been acting a fool, and yes i have been busy  ,,
> the good news,, the regal iv been building is on the bumper hard :biggrin: single pitbul piston,10 batteries,96 volts+me on the switch  :biggrin: cp said looked around mid 50's,,and no we did not get video  :uh:
> bad news todd,,the used hoses did not hold up :biggrin: they went boom :0and fried a motor :angry: welcome to single pump :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im going to call you in a few  im trying to upload some pics now
> *



:angry: :uh:


----------



## livin_low

Bumper that's what I like to hear.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

sorry cant post pics everytime i try my computer kicks me off :angry:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 13 2009, 01:22 AM~13556064
> *sorry cant post pics everytime i try my computer kicks me off :angry:
> *


I have a mental picture. I don't know how to post it.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 12 2009, 09:36 PM~13556148
> *I have a mental picture. I don't know how to post it.
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 08:22 PM~13556064
> *sorry cant post pics everytime i try my computer kicks me off :angry:
> *



good, cuz I still cant see any fucking pics on this thread... fucker you encoded them or something...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 04:18 PM~13555345
> *damn **** calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my computer has been acting a fool, and yes i have been busy  ,,
> the good news,, the regal iv been building is on the bumper hard :biggrin: single pitbul piston,10 batteries,96 volts+me on the switch  :biggrin: cp said looked around mid 50's,,and no we did not get video  :uh:
> bad news todd,,the used hoses did not hold up :biggrin: they went boom :0and fried a motor :angry: welcome to single pump :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im going to call you in a few  im trying to upload some pics now
> *



:wow:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 06:18 PM~13555345
> *damn **** calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my computer has been acting a fool, and yes i have been busy  ,,
> the good news,, the regal iv been building is on the bumper hard :biggrin: single pitbul piston,10 batteries,96 volts+me on the switch  :biggrin: cp said looked around mid 50's,,and no we did not get video  :uh:
> bad news todd,,the used hoses did not hold up :biggrin: they went boom :0and fried a motor :angry: welcome to single pump :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im going to call you in a few  im trying to upload some pics now
> *



Damn, you think you could put just 1 more smiley face in their :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :werd:


----------



## dlinehustler

:h5: :420: :yes: :nicoderm: :wow: :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 13 2009, 07:12 PM~13565269
> *Damn, you think you could put just 1 more smiley face in their  :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :werd:
> *



shit i got dizzy reading that lololollhahahahahehehehe


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 13 2009, 08:12 PM~13565279
> *shit i got dizzy reading that lololollhahahahahehehehe
> *



I was all clear eyed when I started reading it, by the time I finished I was all :420:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

I m looking for another g-body, needs t-tops... about 2g's to work with....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Apr 13 2009, 07:21 PM~13565349
> *I m looking for another g-body, needs t-tops... about 2g's to work with....
> *



do you wanna come to sc to get it ???


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 13 2009, 08:22 PM~13565355
> *do you wanna come to sc to get it ???
> *



depends on if its what im looking for and if its a good deal


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Apr 13 2009, 07:42 PM~13565565
> *depends on if its what im looking for and if its a good deal
> *



v8 regal t-tops $1000 he said it runs good and looks good 
if you interested i will go check it out a friend of mine has it 
and called me to see if i wanted it but i don't so let me know ??


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 13 2009, 05:03 PM~13560778
> *:wow:
> *


Looks like switchman will have a hopp in the single class. :biggrin: Nice job pinky.


but get a pic up. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 13 2009, 07:38 PM~13566180
> *Looks like switchman will have a hopp in the single class. :biggrin: Nice job pinky.
> but get a pic up. :biggrin:
> *



what weight? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## livin_low

ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up jason im back from corpus man i hate ohio weather sucks ass but wats going on sunday man call me


----------



## .TODD

these days cant go by quick enough cant wait to get the car back driving the girlfriends is killin me  :burn:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 13 2009, 07:38 PM~13566180
> *Looks like switchman will have a hopp in the single class. :biggrin: Nice job pinky.
> but get a pic up. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Apr 13 2009, 08:21 PM~13565349
> *I m looking for another g-body, needs t-tops... about 2g's to work with....
> *


That should buy you four g-bodies here in Ohio. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Jason loves men!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 15 2009, 07:45 PM~13587535
> *Jason loves men!
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 15 2009, 06:23 PM~13587872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 05:18 PM~13555345
> *damn **** calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my computer has been acting a fool, and yes i have been busy  ,,
> the good news,, the regal iv been building is on the bumper hard :biggrin: single pitbul piston,10 batteries,96 volts+me on the switch  :biggrin: cp said looked around mid 50's,,and no we did not get video  :uh:
> bad news todd,,the used hoses did not hold up :biggrin: they went boom :0and fried a motor :angry: welcome to single pump :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im going to call you in a few  im trying to upload some pics now
> *


 :0  what coils u guys run..


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky  where them pics :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 15 2009, 09:20 PM~13590447
> *:0   what coils u guys run..
> *



heat treated 4 3/4 ton with 1 coil cut out it wouldnt fit now that i got the caprice spindles im regreating doing that but these coils are huge they should hold up well got em from black magic but i think koolaid has the same ones their the grey ones


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Apr 16 2009, 07:14 AM~13592596
> *Wuzup pinky   where them pics :biggrin:
> *



o yeah where they at i feel like a kid on the night before christmas....except its been the night before christmas for like 2 weeks :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 AM~13592625
> *heat treated 4 3/4 ton with 1 coil cut out it wouldnt fit now that i got the caprice spindles im regreating doing that but these coils are huge they should hold up well got em from black magic but i think koolaid has the same ones their the grey ones
> *


  good looking out homie.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 16 2009, 02:16 PM~13596426
> * good looking out homie.
> *



no prob i seen pinkys topic bumped to the top dont get me excited like that anymore :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 16 2009, 03:39 PM~13596725
> *no prob i seen pinkys topic bumped to the top dont get me excited like that anymore  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: ya i feel u on that..i do the same thinking theres some new pics but :nosad:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 16 2009, 09:38 PM~13601606
> *:roflmao: ya i feel u on that..i do the same thinking theres some new pics but :nosad:
> *



yeah i spoke with him today hes got a virus probably from all that damn porn he downloading at night :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

uffin: uffin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

get a material list yet???


----------



## livin_low

Man it felt good to work on lowriders again.


----------



## 1sexytre

hell yes im excited now cant wait to see that big bitch back together


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 15 2009, 02:53 PM~13585862
> *these days cant go by quick enough cant wait to get the car back driving the girlfriends is killin me    :burn:
> *


i saw the regal today :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 19 2009, 07:17 PM~13624987
> *i saw the regal today  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: whats sup speak on it homie details details :biggrin:

and dont be hittin my switchs :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 07:47 AM~13628954
> *:cheesy:  whats sup speak on it homie details details  :biggrin:
> 
> and dont be hittin my switchs  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


its a secret lol shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 20 2009, 08:46 AM~13629324
> *its a secret lol shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *



bastard :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

hey pinky not sure if you are able to read these messages or not but im a call ya tommorro man gonna come up after work tommorro night


----------



## livin_low

whats up pinky.....hey .todd i was with sexytre this weekend at the shop working on his big boat...seeing your regal makes me wanna kick myself in the a$$ for ever selling mine


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 21 2009, 05:06 PM~13646524
> *whats up pinky.....hey .todd i was with sexytre this weekend at the shop working on his big boat...seeing your regal makes me wanna kick myself in the a$$ for ever selling mine
> *



:0 :cheesy: what do you got now the linc in the avatar? yeah i got the regal i had to settle for less i wanted a 61 but im not that rich yet :angry:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 22 2009, 12:06 AM~13646524
> *whats up pinky.....hey .todd i was with sexytre this weekend at the shop working on his big boat...seeing your regal makes me wanna kick myself in the a$$ for ever selling mine
> *


I liked your regal.


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2009, 05:32 PM~13646776
> *:0  :cheesy:  what do you got now the linc in the avatar? yeah i got the regal i had to settle for less i wanted  a 61 but im not that rich yet  :angry:
> *


yeah i have the towncar that i am building


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 21 2009, 06:01 PM~13647040
> *I liked your regal.
> *


and the regal liked you if i remember your the only one that ever got it on the bumper like 14 hits in a row. if i still had the video i would post it up


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

are you fuckers goin to the chicago picnic this weekend?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Apr 21 2009, 07:09 PM~13647132
> *are you fuckers goin to the chicago picnic this weekend?
> *


yes........................


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 22 2009, 01:07 AM~13647116
> *and the regal liked you if i remember your the only one that ever got it on the bumper like 14 hits in a row. if i still had the video i would post it up
> *


Heard anything from the new owner?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 21 2009, 06:42 PM~13647484
> *Heard anything from the new owner?
> *



im right here :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 21 2009, 06:42 PM~13647484
> *Heard anything from the new owner?
> *


Nope I emailed him never heard anything back.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 22 2009, 07:47 AM~13653430
> *Nope I emailed him never heard anything back.
> *


o i thought you were talking about the regal :uh:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 22 2009, 08:06 AM~13653615
> *o i thought you were talking about the regal  :uh:
> *


he was talking about his regal 4 pump 14 batts bumper all day long hard on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 22 2009, 09:16 AM~13654247
> *he was talking about his regal 4 pump 14 batts bumper all day long hard on the bumper :biggrin:
> *



damnwhy he sell it was it hope mine is workin as good as his :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

I sold it because some things came up and I needed money but that is life. I got the town car now it will be single pump ten batt.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 22 2009, 11:54 AM~13655888
> *I sold it because some things came up and I needed money but that is life. I got the town car now it will be single pump ten batt.
> *



like mine :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

Yeah like yours I am hoping to have mine done next year.


----------



## .TODD

j told me hes having someone come over take some pics and video and that guys gonna post em because jason didnt get rid of his porn viruses yet :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

fock it i get it back sunday ill take some pics :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

pics or the car doesnt hop :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 23 2009, 03:54 PM~13669558
> *pics or the car doesnt hop :biggrin:
> *



dammit pinky this bitch lays wtf :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

looks like we have a chipper thats way there are no pics lol. :0 car cant hop over a snack pack of pringles
:0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 23 2009, 04:38 PM~13669997
> *looks like we have a chipper thats way there are no pics lol. :0 car cant hop over a snack pack of pringles
> :0
> *



:0 if the batteries are charged i can hit 6 inchs with the engine out :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

hell ya man big inches right there. maybe summer of 2010 you can bring it to the westside picinc and we can nose up .....that is if i have mine together by then


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 23 2009, 05:22 PM~13670445
> *hell ya man big inches right there. maybe summer of 2010 you can bring it to the westside picinc and we can nose up .....that is if i have mine together by then
> *



hopin to be there this summer and tulsa hope so im a good 10 plus grand in soon as get her back 2000.00 worth of shit ordered from d cheeze startin to run out of money and i still need to get her painted hno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 05:18 PM~13555345
> *damn **** calm down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my computer has been acting a fool, and yes i have been busy  ,,
> the good news,, the regal iv been building is on the bumper hard :biggrin: single pitbul piston,10 batteries,96 volts+me on the switch  :biggrin: cp said looked around mid 50's,,and no we did not get video  :uh:
> bad news todd,,the used hoses did not hold up :biggrin: they went boom :0and fried a motor :angry: welcome to single pump :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im going to call you in a few  im trying to upload some pics now
> *


Sup Big "PINKY BITCHES", Just dropped by to say what s up homie, I need a shirt for my 5 year old daughter, she is coming with me to the Oklahoma hop...Get at me homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

damn thats a far drive from LV to Okl. well then again BMHis takin over one city at a time.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 24 2009, 12:27 AM~13674301
> *damn thats a far drive from LV to Okl. well then again BMHis takin over one city at a time.
> *


Even over oceans my Nikka :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 11:23 PM~13674272
> *Sup Big "PINKY BITCHES", Just dropped by to say what s up homie, I need a shirt for my 5 year old daughter, she is coming with me to the Oklahoma hop...Get at me homie
> *



make that 2 imm a need a smedium


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Inc & towing :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 24 2009, 08:02 PM~13682547
> *Pinky Inc & towing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no wonder why he couldnt take mine to the show


----------



## .TODD

got the regal back today didnt get much time to play with it gotta family emergeny had to run but i hit it once or twice and all i can say is the bitch is violent :0 

im gonna be out of town for about a week so i wont be able to see much of her only seen it for a couple minutes before i hit the highway still needs body work but the bitch is workin :0 i just might be king of my state with this :biggrin: pullin the engine next weekend chromin out will post pics :biggrin:

thanks a million j


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 26 2009, 04:44 PM~13695131
> *got the regal back today didnt get much time to play with it gotta family emergeny had to run but i hit it once or twice and all i can say is the bitch is violent  :0
> 
> im gonna be out of town for about a week so i wont be able to see much of her only seen it for a couple minutes before i hit the highway still needs body work but the bitch is workin  :0  i just might be king of my state with this  :biggrin: pullin the engine next weekend chromin out will post pics  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks a million j
> *


Pics or you didn't get it back


----------



## hugos76

IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYBODY AT THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS PICNIC.


----------



## Southside01

THANKS TO THE WESTSIDE CREW THAT CAME TO CHICAGO .IT WAS NICE SEEN YOU AGAING. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   
SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks for the HORSE meat, it was great :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 26 2009, 09:19 PM~13696580
> * IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYBODY AT THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS PICNIC.
> *


Hope you can bring the Glasshouse to our picnic homie!!!


----------



## chi-town

What up guys nice meeting you all real kool dudes hope u guys had fun and once again thanks for the tow :roflmao: crazy shit but it was all good :thumbsup:


----------



## chi-town

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 24 2009, 08:02 PM~13682547
> *Pinky Inc & towing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats defenitly right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 27 2009, 09:44 AM~13701452
> *Hope you can bring the Glasshouse to our picnic homie!!!
> *



Ill try bro.
pm sent


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 27 2009, 02:51 PM~13704260
> *Ill try bro.
> pm sent
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK

ttt :biggrin: sup bros


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13701903
> *What up guys nice meeting you all real kool dudes hope u guys had fun and once again thanks for the tow :roflmao: crazy shit but it was all good :thumbsup:
> *


No thing homie, always down to help out


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 27 2009, 09:43 AM~13701439
> *Thanks for the HORSE meat, it was great  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 11:23 PM~13674272
> *Sup Big "PINKY BITCHES", Just dropped by to say what s up homie, I need a shirt for my 5 year old daughter, she is coming with me to the Oklahoma hop...Get at me homie
> *


il bring it to ya homie, il be hauling some cars for the big I to that show, il bring a few


----------



## Pinky Bitches

IM back :biggrin: finally kind of fixed my puter :uh: but all my pix got deleted in the process sooooo,,,, :angry: no pix

and thanks to the chicago folks for showing us westsiders a goood time,,much respect homies


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 29 2009, 12:56 PM~13730175
> *IM back  :biggrin: finally kind of fixed my puter :uh: but all my pix got deleted in the process sooooo,,,, :angry: no pix
> 
> and thanks to the chicago folks for showing us westsiders a goood time,,much respect homies
> *


Awww crap! I was waiting for them pics


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 29 2009, 02:01 PM~13730228
> *Awww crap! I was waiting for them  pics
> *


Naw, we still got those pics  Im going to try to get his camara today and upload them


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 29 2009, 11:56 AM~13730175
> *IM back  :biggrin: finally kind of fixed my puter :uh: but all my pix got deleted in the process sooooo,,,, :angry: no pix
> 
> and thanks to the chicago folks for showing us westsiders a goood time,,much respect homies
> *



dont worry ill post some on monday


----------



## Pinky Bitches

so iv been told theres a lot of people that want to hop me :0 :biggrin: 
I guess i better get busy  hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 30 2009, 02:12 AM~13735007
> *so iv been told theres a lot of people that want to hop me :0  :biggrin:
> I guess i better get busy  hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *



Yep. Get busy.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 29 2009, 08:29 PM~13735333
> *Yep. Get busy.
> *



X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 29 2009, 07:12 PM~13735007
> *so iv been told theres a lot of people that want to hop me :0  :biggrin:
> I guess i better get busy  hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *



:0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 29 2009, 09:12 PM~13735007
> *so iv been told theres a lot of people that want to hop me :0  :biggrin:
> I guess i better get busy  hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *



Are you sure, those kind of cars are kind of hard to build homie :0 Don't want to get in over you head :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2009, 08:11 PM~13736013
> *Are you sure, those kind of cars are kind of hard to build homie  :0  Don't want to get in over you head  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah that was funny ,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: he said hard to build :uh: that crazy guy


----------



## hugos76

:thumbsup: nice pics


----------



## 1sexytre

What up pinky give me a call wondering if you gonna be around Fri night and Sunday


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 30 2009, 02:48 AM~13739626
> *What up pinky give me a call wondering if you gonna be around Fri night and Sunday
> *


yeah just been hellla busy this week hauling cars,,,il try to call ya friday


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2009, 10:11 PM~13736013
> *Are you sure, those kind of cars are kind of hard to build homie  :0  Don't want to get in over you head  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




LOL,,, over your head...... I got that one....


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 17 2008, 09:05 PM~9722500
> *PINKY INC.
> PINKY'S CELL: (513)484-2414
> here's just a little of what we are doing at the shop :biggrin:
> 
> hydraulics
> custom hardlines(MR HARDLINES HIMSELF)
> air ride
> frame wraps
> custom suspension
> paint and body work
> sheet metal work
> full restoration
> lift kits
> lambo/suicide doors
> chrome plating/powder coating
> we will even change your oil :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a few pics of the shop we just got into, 11,000 sq ft   plenty of room to build the hottest street hoppers in the midwest :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> exuse the mess we are still moving and building at the same time :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shop guys!


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 24 2009, 11:02 PM~13682547
> *Pinky Inc & towing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOL ... check them trunks..... :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@May 1 2009, 04:43 PM~13758630
> *LOL ... check them trunks.....  :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 1 2009, 06:03 PM~13759260
> *:wave:  :wave: LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *


thanks man


----------



## 1sexytre




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@May 2 2009, 01:52 PM~13765301
> *
> *


got your parts today


----------



## 1sexytre

Cool see tomorrow


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## livin_low

Sorry double post


----------



## livin_low

What's up Pinky get them lights up yet


----------



## 1sexytre

Thanks j man ill get at ya thru the week ill text ya remind you about the stupid dumb adapter lol


----------



## .TODD

SPECIAL THANKS TO JASON FOR MAKIN IT ALL POSSIBLE AND FOR MAKIN ME SINGLE PUMP KING OF MY STATE  


broken header panel :angry: 










waalaa and yeah we midwest and east side riderz keep our bumpers  :biggrin: 


















































































did put the chrome tierods on yet but trust i got em


----------



## livin_low

Looks good man


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 3 2009, 06:00 PM~13772389
> *
> 
> waalaa and yeah we midwest and east side riderz keep our bumpers    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no problem todd,,,glad i could help homie


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 4 2009, 07:36 AM~13777580
> *no problem todd,,,glad i could help homie
> *



regals almost done just needs paint and a couple other minor things next project  im gonna try to find a 61 project double pitbull piston and sent that out to you i figure in the condition i get maybe a year project if i get it to this summer il get it back next spring :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 4 2009, 07:40 AM~13777618
> *regals almost done just needs paint and a couple other minor things next project    im gonna try to find a 61 project double pitbull piston and sent that out to you i figure in the condition i get maybe a year project if i get it to this summer il get it back next spring  :cheesy:
> *


bring it on son :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## 1sexytre

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@May 4 2009, 04:52 PM~13783083
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

getting ready to start on my 2 door caddy project :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's the new plaque mounts mr hardlines and myself did :biggrin: and yes they took 2 days to complete,,unlike the shelf brackets that were in here before that took 30 seconds to bend by hand :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 5 2009, 08:01 PM~13797290
> *getting ready to start on my 2 door caddy project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it gonna be pink? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 5 2009, 09:04 PM~13797342
> *here's the new plaque mounts mr hardlines and myself did :biggrin: and yes they took 2 days to complete,,unlike the shelf brackets that were in here before that took 30 seconds to bend by hand :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Attention to details.....Its all about the stance !!!!!!!


----------



## 1sexytre

Hey pinky is it cool to swing up Fri night


----------



## singlepumpking

on that regal did u just weld 2 tabs to the stock cast housing??


----------



## .TODD

> getting ready to start on my 2 door caddy project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i want a caddi


----------



## 1sexytre

Im sure he might sell ya one lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@May 6 2009, 12:55 PM~13804900
> *Im sure he might sell ya one lol
> *



regal trade ? :biggrin: than again there are heavy as hell


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 6 2009, 02:27 AM~13800268
> *on that regal did u just weld 2 tabs to the stock cast housing??
> *


and gussets :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2009, 11:44 PM~13799692
> *Attention to details.....Its all about the stance !!!!!!!
> *


thats right homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

would like to thank ogjordan for taking me to the junkyard and helping me get some caddy doors in THE RAIN :angry: i really really appreciate it homie


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 6 2009, 02:53 PM~13806077
> *would like to thank ogjordan for taking me to the junkyard and helping me get some caddy doors in THE RAIN :angry:  i really really appreciate it homie
> *



PITTS goin in the caddy?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 02:57 PM~13806113
> *PITTS goin in the caddy?
> *


dont know yet,,building it for my chick,so whatever she wants :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 6 2009, 03:00 PM~13806142
> *dont know yet,,building it for my chick,so whatever she wants :biggrin:
> *



ehhhhh throw her some hand me down CCE'S she wont know tha difference :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 6 2009, 05:53 PM~13806077
> *would like to thank ogjordan for taking me to the junkyard and helping me get some caddy doors in THE RAIN :angry:  i really really appreciate it homie
> *



Why everytime someone goes to the junkyard with you it rains? :angry:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 03:15 PM~13806283
> *ehhhhh throw her some hand me down CCE'S she wont know tha difference  :biggrin:
> *


She would inow as soon as she went to hop it


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Thanks for the PM, PANK :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 03:15 PM~13806283
> *ehhhhh throw her some hand me down CCE'S she wont know tha difference  :biggrin:
> *


nothing wrong with CCE homie,its all the same shit


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 6 2009, 03:28 PM~13806423
> *Why everytime someone goes to the junkyard with you it rains?  :angry:
> *


im telling ya,i was pissed,i dont know what the deal is with me junkyards and rain :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 6 2009, 04:53 PM~13806077
> *would like to thank ogjordan for taking me to the junkyard and helping me get some caddy doors in THE RAIN :angry:  i really really appreciate it homie
> *


No problem man


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## livin_low

whats up pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@May 7 2009, 06:39 PM~13819952
> *whats up pinky
> *


just put my new doors on the lac :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 7 2009, 07:23 PM~13820405
> *just put my new doors on the lac :biggrin:
> *



how much for 1 of your 6 caddi's.........................shipped :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

You going to have it at the picnic


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 7 2009, 07:43 PM~13820595
> *how much for 1 of your 6 caddi's.........................shipped  :biggrin:
> *


well it depends on how you want it :biggrin: 
stock frame,new paint,decent interior, new top, 90's conversion headlights and tailights ,383 stroker motor,simple hydro setup $7500
wrapped frame and suspension,new paint,new interior,new top,all 90's conversion,5.7 fuel injection motor,premium hydro setup $10,000


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@May 8 2009, 05:53 AM~13824309
> *You going to have it at the picnic
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 9 2009, 07:25 PM~13839332
> *well it depends on how you want it :biggrin:
> stock frame,new paint,decent interior, new top, 90's conversion headlights and tailights ,383 stroker motor,simple hydro setup $7500
> wrapped frame and suspension,new paint,new interior,new top,all 90's conversion,5.7 fuel injection motor,premium hydro setup  $10,000
> *



hno: decisions decisions


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 9 2009, 08:39 PM~13839453
> *hno:  decisions decisions
> *

















i got this ready to go.........but i'm in portland,ore.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 9 2009, 07:39 PM~13839453
> *hno:  decisions decisions
> *


or you can buy it the way it is and do everything your self,,its got the 90's headlights tailights bumpers,new fillers,runs and drives good, got the fleetwood trim already done :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 10 2009, 12:11 PM~13843941
> *or you can buy it the way it is and do everything your self,,its got the 90's headlights tailights bumpers,new fillers,runs and drives good, got the fleetwood trim already done :biggrin:
> *


i could send the regal back :biggrin: ,she runs like a champ now ended up being the fuel line under the drivers door was leaking :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 10 2009, 05:14 PM~13845718
> *i could send the regal back  :biggrin: ,she runs like a champ now ended up being the fuel line under the drivers door was leaking  :biggrin:
> *


no shit,,,,cant wait to see it on bumper


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 9 2009, 07:39 PM~13839453
> *hno:  decisions decisions
> *


make me an offer :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 10 2009, 05:14 PM~13845718
> *i could send the regal back  :biggrin:
> *


i could use a single pump :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 10 2009, 08:01 PM~13847223
> *no shit,,,,cant wait to see it on bumper
> *



hope fully when if i get a camera i can get some video my black berry doesnt record cell phone would be shitty anyway il find a digital and post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 11 2009, 12:27 PM~13851152
> *
> *



Hey Jason..........go get my car put a rack in it and bring it to me. Chad sucks. lol :biggrin: 

On a serious not I am being for real.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 11 2009, 11:29 AM~13851175
> *Hey Jason..........go get my car put a rack in it and bring it to me.  Chad sucks.  lol  :biggrin:
> 
> On a serious not I am being for real.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You left a car with Mr. Hardtogettofinishacar?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 11 2009, 09:29 AM~13851175-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jason..........go get my car put a rack in it and bring it to me.  Chad sucks.  lol  :biggrin:
> 
> On a serious not I am being for real.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGJordan_@May 11 2009, 12:26 PM~13852788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You left a car with Mr. Hardtogettofinishacar?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that will never get done, shit I never seen my tie downs!


----------



## juandik

i saw them they were bad ass they said 

I
N
D
I
V
I
D
U
A
L
S


just picture really shiney and awsome machine work like that and ,that is exactly what they looked like


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 11 2009, 11:27 AM~13851152
> *
> *


U guys ready for tulsa?? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 11 2009, 04:16 PM~13855053
> *U guys ready for tulsa?? :biggrin:
> *


sure :biggrin: il be there spectating :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

sup fuckers.... im looking for a built small block chevy... anyone?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 11 2009, 12:26 PM~13852788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You left a car with Mr. Hardtogettofinishacar?
> *


it doesnt matter how long it takes,,, hands down the best setups around,,, :biggrin: 
there's NO ONE around here that can top his work :no:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 11 2009, 01:07 PM~13853203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that will never get done, shit I never seen my tie downs!
> *


and you still had one of the hottest setups out,,even without tiedowns,, :biggrin:i just hope his paint job turns out as nice  oh and the tiedowns are badass 
think of it this way,,it could look like the setup in that blue 2 door caddy that came from the lou,that we never open the trunk on :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 11 2009, 06:37 PM~13856352
> *sup fuckers.... im looking for a built small block chevy... anyone?
> *


i see the montes still working of course :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 11 2009, 08:42 PM~13856393
> *and you still had one of the hottest setups out,,even without tiedowns,, :biggrin:i just hope his paint job turns out as nice   oh and the tiedowns are badass
> think of it this way,,it could look like the setup in that blue 2 door caddy that came from the lou,that we never open the trunk on :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2009, 02:19 PM~13863268
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


OUCH!


----------



## Big Doe

next time i sell a car for what it cost to build and take payments on it for 4 fuckin months; I'll be sure to have some plaque mounts and setup done by an engineer first. :uh:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2009, 12:42 PM~13864114
> *next time i sell a car for what it cost to build and take payments on it for 4 fuckin months; I'll be sure to have some plaque mounts and setup done by an engineer first.  :uh:
> *


calm down ***,dont get all butt hurt,,your the first to give chad crap about being slow and whatnot,, simple fact is you get what you pay for,,and with mr. hardlines what you wait for :biggrin: 
so calm down take a deep breath, go to wally world pick up some thick skin,(its in isle 12) :biggrin: learn to take what you dish out, and il see you in a week or so and give you a big hug :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2009, 01:42 PM~13864114
> *next time i sell a car for what it cost to build and take payments on it for 4 fuckin months; I'll be sure to have some plaque mounts and setup done by an engineer first.  :uh:
> *


You better........................... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Big Doe sucks................. :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 03:30 PM~13864548
> *calm down ***,dont get all butt hurt,,your the first to give  chad crap about being slow and whatnot,, simple fact is you get what you pay for,,and with mr. hardlines what you wait for :biggrin:
> so calm down take a deep breath, go to wally world pick up some thick skin,(its in isle 12) :biggrin:  learn to take what you dish out, and il see you in a week or so and give you a big hug :biggrin:
> *


everyone knows he's slower than hell its just a fact. and i was the last one to say anything about it on here.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 12 2009, 03:31 PM~13864550
> *You better........................... :biggrin:
> *


you better build a car some time this century :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2009, 02:52 PM~13864746
> *you better build a car some time this century  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 03:30 PM~13864548
> *simple fact is you get what you pay for,,and with mr. hardlines what you wait for :biggrin: *



:yes: :yes: 

I fully expect Chad to have my car for 2 years & that's with me helping. But the trade off for them 2 years is having a trunk 10 years ahead of its time...... Yes Chad is slow, and HE has no problem admitting that, but his imagination, skill & eye for detail is second to none IMO.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 12 2009, 05:04 PM~13865401
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I fully expect Chad to have my car for 2 years & that's with me helping.  But the trade off for them 2 years is having a trunk 10 years ahead of its time...... Yes Chad is slow, and HE has no problem admitting that, but his imagination, skill & eye for detail is second to none IMO.
> *




sup bro :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 12 2009, 04:41 PM~13864649
> *Big Doe sucks................. :wave:
> *



dude i lol ed at that one.....lol.....i can just picture you taking a bite out a cheeseburger then saying......big doe sucks....lol....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2009, 04:52 PM~13864746
> *you better build a car some time this century  :biggrin:
> *


bet its not the first time he has heard that.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 12 2009, 06:04 PM~13865401
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I fully expect Chad to have my car for 2 years & that's with me helping.  But the trade off for them 2 years is having a trunk 10 years ahead of its time...... Yes Chad is slow, and HE has no problem admitting that, but his imagination, skill & eye for detail is second to none IMO.
> *



awwwwwwwwwwww shut up ted......lol....just kiddin i love all you guys.....whats been going on with you bro?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2009, 06:06 PM~13866873
> *bet its not the first time he has heard that.....lol
> *


Don't make me bust your orange race cars ass............... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> everyone knows he's slower than hell its just a fact. and i was the last one to say anything about it on here.


ok chads slow ,il take that all day long over whats in others trunks compared to whats going to be in mine :biggrin: if it takes longer ,,it looks better ,,heres some pics just to show the differences :biggrin: :biggrin: 
QUOTE]Message Forwarded From dlinehustler





































Bueno Bueno 





































[/QUOTE]

yeahhhh il wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Chad sucks.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 12 2009, 06:58 PM~13867961
> *Chad sucks.
> *


yep,,but we love him (no ****)


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 10:01 PM~13868003
> *yep,,but we love him (no ****)
> *


yes **** because he loves the cock. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 08:01 PM~13868003
> *yep,,but we love him (no ****)
> *


How come Chad always gets your stuff done quick? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 12 2009, 07:03 PM~13868021
> *How come Chad always gets your stuff done quick? :biggrin:
> *


WE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 08:20 PM~13868205
> *WE FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


Timmy ain't part of the family? :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

A LOT OF GOOD THINGS GET BUILT FROM WESTSIDE


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 12 2009, 07:21 PM~13868220
> *Timmy ain't part of the family? :biggrin:
> *


OF COURSE HE IS but he doesnt bother chad enough :biggrin: ,,and chads actually working on a really big project right now, a car going for the riddler award or something so hes pretty busy with that, but dont worry timmy, il get on it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 12 2009, 07:21 PM~13868225
> *A LOT OF GOOD THINGS GET BUILT FROM WESTSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right homie  looks good :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13868269
> *thats right homie  looks good :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....SEE YOU AT THE VILLE IF YOUR GOING :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 09:23 PM~13868260
> *chads actually working on a really big project right now, a car going for the riddler award or something*



I cant show to much, but here is the fuel injected hemi for the riddler car :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 12 2009, 05:37 PM~13865787
> *sup bro  :wave:
> *


What's up big homie uffin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 12 2009, 07:34 PM~13868403
> *I cant show to much, but here is the fuel injected hemi for the riddler car  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2009, 07:08 PM~13866886
> *awwwwwwwwwwww shut up ted......lol....just kiddin i love all you guys.....whats been going on with you bro?
> *


Working like a slave, going to school, remodeling my house, working on cars, fucking with hoes & bout to take care of a lil health issue. But other than that not shit :biggrin: Hope everything is good your way homie


----------



## granpa

whats up Ted, u going down to the lou this month


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 12 2009, 08:32 PM~13867092
> *Don't make me bust your orange race cars ass............... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh.....you didnt know.....she gained weight since the last time you saw her.....lol....she is fat now....lol....hahahahaha


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by granpa_@May 12 2009, 11:01 PM~13868736
> *whats up Ted, u going down to the lou this month
> *



are you?


----------



## granpa

come on now Russ, you know i don't miss to much  i'll be there sunday but i think i'm coming down to kick it saturday night.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 12 2009, 08:34 PM~13868403
> *I cant show to much, but here is the fuel injected hemi for the riddler car  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WOULD LIKE 2 SEE A BUILD ON THAT. BUT AFTER IT'S DONE.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by granpa_@May 12 2009, 10:01 PM~13868736
> *whats up Ted, u going down to the lou this month
> *



Their he is :biggrin: ... Im gonna try, I go to the doc sat, so I will know more this weekend. Call me on your way down fool :0  :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 13 2009, 03:18 AM~13871268
> *I WOULD LIKE 2 SEE A BUILD ON THAT. BUT AFTER IT'S DONE.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

i'll hit u up on the way down, hope the doc has some good news for you


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2009, 11:22 PM~13868983
> *oh.....you didnt know.....she gained weight since the last time you saw her.....lol....she is fat now....lol....hahahahaha
> *


awwwwww ahe is just like her daddy. lol :biggrin: 



What up Pat?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13868260
> *OF COURSE HE IS but he doesnt bother chad enough :biggrin: ,,and chads actually working on a really big project right now, a car going for the riddler award or something so hes pretty busy with that, but dont worry timmy, il get on it
> *


I like the sound of that. :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by granpa_@May 13 2009, 03:38 AM~13871162
> *come on now Russ, you know i don't miss to much  i'll be there sunday but i think i'm coming down to kick it saturday night.
> *


L yeah maybe we can have some drinks......


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 13 2009, 09:09 AM~13871710
> *awwwwww ahe is just like her daddy. lol  :biggrin:
> What up Pat?
> *



:rofl: :angry: not funny


----------



## .TODD

jason you got a ride to tulsa for me and my regal? if i meet you in hamilton? :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

whats up Tim, going to have to kick back and bullshit the saturday before the picnic and Russ you already know


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 11 2009, 06:42 PM~13856393
> *and you still had one of the hottest setups out,,even without tiedowns,, :biggrin:i just hope his paint job turns out as nice   oh and the tiedowns are badass
> think of it this way,,it could look like the setup in that blue 2 door caddy that came from the lou,that we never open the trunk on :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


if you ask me its still the hottest setup! :biggrin: and fyi Im allowed to fuck with Chad anytime I want! his mom loves me, and she said I could!................after his car sits for a few years and I get done using it as a pot for my flowers, it will look killer


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by granpa+May 13 2009, 10:13 AM~13872040-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up Tim, going to have to kick back and bullshit the saturday before the picnic and Russ you already know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be around and be down for some drinks. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~~RED~~_@May 13 2009, 12:10 PM~13872771
> *if you ask me its still the hottest setup! :biggrin:  and fyi Im allowed to fuck with Chad anytime I want! his mom loves me, and she said I could!................after his car sits for a few years and I get done using it as a pot for my flowers, it will look killer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Chad's mom is awesome. lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 13 2009, 09:10 AM~13872771
> *if you ask me its still the hottest setup! :biggrin:  and fyi Im allowed to fuck with Chad anytime I want! his mom loves me, and she said I could!................after his car sits for a few years and I get done using it as a pot for my flowers, it will look killer
> *


yes it is  and i know it will look badasss homie,,thats what you do :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Jason love men.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 13 2009, 02:29 PM~13873981
> *Jason love men.
> *


MUCH **** :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 13 2009, 09:06 AM~13871991
> *jason you got a ride to tulsa for me and my regal? if i meet you in hamilton?  :biggrin:
> *



If he dont I might.....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 13 2009, 12:23 PM~13874490
> *If he dont I might.....
> *



:cheesy: nice you got one of those contraptions that J put on the back on his dually?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 13 2009, 06:33 PM~13876950
> *:cheesy:  nice you got one of those contraptions that J put on the back on his dually?
> *



yup,, 3 car wedge, with a winch so we can winch that son of a bitch up if it wont start after a hop...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 13 2009, 04:44 PM~13877056
> *yup,, 3 car wedge, with a winch so we can winch that son of a bitch up if it wont start after a hop...
> *



:cheesy: :0 your not fuckin around huh...that's great news i might hop on that bus with you.who's all goin from down there?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Not sure yet... taking reservations as of now... 3 spots open, from Detroit Mi round trip tickets... get'em while you still can.. LOL


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 13 2009, 09:57 PM~13878365
> *Not sure yet... taking reservations as of now... 3 spots open, from Detroit Mi round trip tickets... get'em while you still can.. LOL
> *


PM THE TICKET ON THAT AND DETAILS AS TO WHAT DAY AND TIME MIGHT BE INTRESTED


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 13 2009, 09:26 PM~13878818
> *PM THE TICKET ON THAT AND DETAILS AS TO WHAT DAY AND TIME MIGHT BE INTRESTED
> *



pmed :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

jason you still have those big rig rims for this?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 13 2009, 07:49 PM~13879084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

im 98% sure im goin if i can get this bitch painted already, pretty sure i will need that ride :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 13 2009, 10:07 PM~13879271
> *im 98% sure im goin if i can get this bitch painted already, pretty sure i will need that ride  :biggrin:
> *



well, if Jason cant help you, let me know homie


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 13 2009, 04:46 AM~13871350
> *  :biggrin:
> *


ONE ? DOES IT HAVE HYDRAULICS.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 13 2009, 08:12 PM~13879341
> *well, if Jason cant help you, let me know homie
> *



 YESSSIRRR


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 13 2009, 11:39 PM~13880576
> *ONE ? DOES IT HAVE HYDRAULICS.
> *


 :no: it's more on the street rod end of things


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2009, 03:42 PM~13864114
> *next time i sell a car for what it cost to build and take payments on it for 4 fuckin months; I'll be sure to have some plaque mounts and setup done by an engineer first.  :uh:
> *


SOLD!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 13 2009, 07:52 PM~13879118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jason you still have those big rig rims for this?
> *


yep and il sell them to you for $2500 with adapters and a spare


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13887625
> *yep and il sell them to you for $2500 with adapters and a spare
> *



:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

The Monte and the Caddy are for sale...make offer.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 14 2009, 06:10 PM~13889522
> *The Monte and the Caddy are for sale...make offer.
> *


are you fuckin high?? :uh:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Nope. Not kidding.I got the 64. I'm tired of keeping insurance, paying to garage em, never drive em.

Make an offer....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13889658
> *Nope. Not kidding.I got the 64. I'm tired of keeping insurance, paying to garage em, never drive em.
> 
> Make an offer....
> *


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13889658
> *Nope. Not kidding.I got the 64. I'm tired of keeping insurance, paying to garage em, never drive em.
> 
> Make an offer....
> *



I will make you a deal you pay the insurance i will keep them in my garage and i will even drive them for you for free :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 14 2009, 05:14 PM~13887625
> *yep and il sell them to you for $2500 with adapters and a spare
> *



that include the lifetime transmission and rear end warrenty homie?


:biggrin: 



oh and installed?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

the 64 vert zig-zag might be on the block too.


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 15 2009, 02:52 AM~13890544
> *the 64 vert zig-zag might be on the block too.
> *


I got your money back on that one. Actually, on any of them.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 14 2009, 07:44 PM~13889878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want a "OH SHIT" key :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 12 2009, 08:34 PM~13868403
> *I cant show to much, but here is the fuel injected hemi for the riddler car  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


392 or 358 hemi??? Thats sweet :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13889658
> *Nope. Not kidding.I got the 64. I'm tired of keeping insurance, paying to garage em, never drive em.
> 
> Make an offer....
> *


il give your money back on caddy :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 14 2009, 07:54 PM~13889957
> *I will make you a deal you pay the insurance i will keep them in my garage and i will even drive them for you for free  :biggrin:
> *




hell of a deal right there man that's what friends are for keep up the good work


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 14 2009, 03:55 PM~13888110
> *:0
> *


selling the 2 door caddy $2500 
something just came up and need some cash :biggrin: 
runs and drives, 90's front clip 90's rear clip,new bumper fillers,just put new doors on it, just the fleetwood mouldings run $1000 to have them done


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 16 2009, 10:09 AM~13904281
> *
> *


TTT MY THE NINJA PINKY................


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 15 2009, 07:21 PM~13899724
> *selling the 2 door caddy $2500
> something just came up and need some cash :biggrin:
> runs and drives, 90's front clip 90's rear clip,new bumper fillers,just put new doors on it, just the fleetwood mouldings run $1000 to have them done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13889658
> *Nope. Not kidding.I got the 64. I'm tired of keeping insurance, paying to garage em, never drive em.
> 
> Make an offer....
> *


 :0 I like that monte!


----------



## houcksupholstery

Have any 14 '' cylinders??


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 16 2009, 09:26 PM~13908232
> *:0  I like that monte!
> *


Thank!
I like that ace!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@May 16 2009, 08:43 PM~13908733
> *Have any 14 '' cylinders??
> *


not in stock,,i can get them though


----------



## Pinky Bitches

jimmy from show and go had a heart attack,,,go to michigan topic :0


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2009, 12:37 PM~13911488
> *jimmy from show and go had a heart attack,,,go to michigan topic  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2009, 11:36 AM~13911482
> *not in stock,,i can get them though
> *


How much shipped to 43135 i dont need anything fancy , thanks~~


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@May 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13913275
> *How much shipped to 43135 i dont need anything fancy , thanks~~
> *


pm'd


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2009, 04:28 PM~13913669
> *pm'd
> *



its on its way  

FUCK THIS ENGINE WORK BULL SHIT IS KICKEN MY ASS :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 17 2009, 04:33 PM~13913697
> *its on its way
> 
> FUCK THIS ENGINE WORK BULL SHIT IS KICKEN MY ASS  :angry:
> *


it'll be worth it in the end :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WHOS all going to the picnic next weekend ,,i might not be able to get the 2 car sooooooooooooo???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

anyone need some semi wheels? $2500


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2009, 08:01 PM~13914693
> *WHOS all going to the picnic next weekend ,,i might not be able to get the 2 car sooooooooooooo???
> *


The ??????????????????????????? is are you going......


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 16 2009, 10:26 PM~13908232
> *:0  I like that monte!
> *


i need pics....


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2009, 09:18 PM~13915450
> *i need pics....
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=476708&hl=


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 18 2009, 06:19 AM~13917900
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=476708&hl=
> *


i dunno why but i thought we were talkin about your car.....lol


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Why you need a 2 car jay when you have a 3 car wedge?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 18 2009, 12:42 PM~13919757
> *Why you need a 2 car jay when you have a 3 car wedge?
> *



Because there is more than 3 cars coming. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 09:52 AM~13919845
> *Because there is more than 3 cars coming.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 17 2009, 07:31 PM~13914981
> *The ??????????????????????????? is are you going......
> *


yeah that job backed out so im going :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 18 2009, 01:06 PM~13921830
> *yeah that job backed out so im going :biggrin:
> *



got that caddy workin yet........tick...tock!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13921952
> *got that caddy workin yet........tick...tock!!!!
> *


nah i got a finish a couple jobs i put off to when i was working on your car :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 18 2009, 06:49 PM~13925679
> *nah i got a finish a couple jobs i put off to when i was working on your car :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ma *****


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 11:52 AM~13919845
> *Because there is more than 3 cars coming.  :biggrin:
> *



thats an easy fix... i have a 3 car wedge....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i got the 2 car also :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

PANKY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 18 2009, 07:20 PM~13926099
> *i got the 2 car also :biggrin:
> *



i got a 16 car wedge biotches....beat that :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Jason I will call you later on a important matter.


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

What up pink what. What's good Ted


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 19 2009, 12:11 PM~13933347
> *i got a 16 car wedge biotches....beat that  :biggrin:
> *



16 car wedge x 2 , hows that... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

anyone need they're car transported to louisville hit me up on PM...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 19 2009, 12:30 PM~13935105
> *16 car wedge x 2    , hows that...  :biggrin:
> *


i chained them together :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@May 19 2009, 01:04 PM~13933940
> *What up pink what.      What's good Ted
> *


 :wave: Shhup Rick.... Were is them pics of the Hellair smashing the bumper into the tailgate :0 :yes:


----------



## 1sexytre

Hmmmm good question I thought pink said his computer wiped out all of the pictures man I know you got some of it go ahead post em up man a little motovation for me


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 19 2009, 02:31 PM~13935117
> *anyone need they're car transported to louisville hit me up on PM...
> *



too late fuckers, I am BOOKED now..... see ya saturday


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

I would hate to be this dumbass


----------



## 85CADDYFIED

how much to make a set of them braces to fit a g-body? I can see if I can just give pat (granpa) the money and have him pick them up this weekend from the Individuals picnic/show if your going and they can be done by then? just let me know


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85CADDYFIED_@May 19 2009, 06:01 PM~13939015
> *how much to make a set of them braces to fit a g-body? I can see if I can just give pat (granpa) the money and have him pick them up this weekend from the Individuals picnic/show if your going and they can be done by then? just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



might sound like a dumb question but whats the purpose of that bracket?


----------



## 85CADDYFIED

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13939669
> *might sound like a dumb question but whats the purpose of that bracket?
> *


to keep the body from flexing


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85CADDYFIED_@May 19 2009, 06:01 PM~13939015
> *how much to make a set of them braces to fit a g-body? I can see if I can just give pat (granpa) the money and have him pick them up this weekend from the Individuals picnic/show if your going and they can be done by then? just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


il see what i can do :biggrin:


----------



## 85CADDYFIED

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 19 2009, 10:47 PM~13941122
> *il see what i can do  :biggrin:
> *


cool just let me know so I can get ahold of pat if I need to. I know you've been busy so if it can get done that's cool I understand.. pm me a price if you have a idea on what it would cost..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85CADDYFIED_@May 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13941261
> *cool just let me know so I can get ahold of pat if I need to. I know you've been busy so if it can get done that's cool I understand.. pm me a price if you have a idea on what it would cost..
> *


what model g'body,,just curious :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 85CADDYFIED_@May 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13941261
> *cool just let me know so I can get ahold of pat if I need to. I know you've been busy so if it can get done that's cool I understand.. pm me a price if you have a idea on what it would cost..
> *


Unless it is a covertible or your cutting out the floors you won't need them on a G-body. Mine sat on the rotiseree for quite a while and when I put the doors back on they closed very easily and no wierd gaps. G-boy's are pretty sstrong.


----------



## 85CADDYFIED

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 20 2009, 01:44 PM~13947380
> *what model g'body,,just curious :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## dlinehustler

:nicoderm:


----------



## 187_Regal

ted is up early....lol....whats up homeboy? you goin to bring the big arange to cantuckee? LOL


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 21 2009, 08:38 AM~13955946
> *ted is up early....lol....whats up homeboy? you goin to bring the big arange to cantuckee? LOL
> *


Shit son, im up 4:30am during the week & weekends that I work.... I have to work this weekend so im going to miss it :uh: sucks but im going to be off work for a month starting June 2nd so im not trying to buddie fuck my co-workers and stick them with it when their going to cover me for a month.


----------



## 85CADDYFIED




----------



## fgfhfg

http://www.trade9shoes.com


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 21 2009, 10:54 AM~13956421
> *Shit son, im up 4:30am during the week & weekends that I work.... I have to work this weekend so im going to miss it  :uh:  sucks but im going to be off work for a month starting June 2nd so im not trying to buddie fuck my co-workers and stick them with it when their going to cover me for a month.
> *


chit i cant get coverage for a few days, a week for me off requires someone else to work my shift....they wont do that....i have to go in today for the sole purpose of my supervisor not wanting to deal with a truck going to canada.....


----------



## .TODD

PITBULL PINKY UPDATE PAINTED THE BLOCK :biggrin: 


















































































still aways to go


----------



## Pinky Bitches

looks goood bro


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,how is everything. Up your way,hey I may give u a call see if I can stop. By next week with some time with some coils if da cool


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just hit me up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

another WESTSIDE banger :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## lincoln313




----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 10:55 PM~13992766
> *another WESTSIDE banger :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 03:55 PM~13992766
> *another WESTSIDE banger :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now I see what u were talking about car looks sweet.


----------



## timdog57

All of the pics of it hopping are great. Thanks for coming down Friday and helping me finish it up Jason.  WESTSIDE!!!!!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

sup fellas.... looked good in Louisville.... maybe next time I will bring out something to hop ?? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 04:55 PM~13992766
> *another WESTSIDE banger :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass bumper killer.....good job guys! "Front end hanging back bumper banging......thats how we do it.... WESTSIDE" :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 25 2009, 07:23 PM~13994131
> *All of the pics of it hopping are great.  Thanks for coming down Friday and helping me finish it up Jason.    WESTSIDE!!!!!
> *



hey timmy i know that can't be your fat self on the switch ????lololol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 11:11 PM~13995410
> *hey timmy i know that can't be your fat self on the switch ????lololol
> *


No fucker Jason was hitting it from the door. If I ever get that skinny call an ambulance. lol :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 04:05 AM~13998367
> *No fucker Jason was hitting it from the door.  If I ever get that skinny call an ambulance. lol  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 03:55 PM~13992766
> *another WESTSIDE banger :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 j is sick on the switch from the door :thumbsup: car looks good


----------



## 85REGAL

What's good J? Hey Dan, it was cool hanging out with you and some of your clubmates at the Show this weekend...your boy is too funny!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 06:55 PM~13992766
> *another WESTSIDE banger :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VIOLENTLY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 05:05 AM~13998367
> *No fucker Jason was hitting it from the door.  If I ever get that skinny call an ambulance. lol  :biggrin:
> *



thought maybe you stared eatin at subway lololol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 09:32 AM~13998728
> *VIOLENTLY
> *



Glad you got to see it from the other side. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 26 2009, 05:38 AM~13998558
> *What's good J?  Hey Dan, it was cool hanging out with you and some of your clubmates  at the Show this weekend...your boy is too funny!! :biggrin:
> *


where was you at homie,,i dont think i saw you :biggrin: 
so what do you think of the cutty?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 11:00 AM~14001249
> *where was you at homie,,i dont think i saw you :biggrin:
> so what do you think of the cutty?
> *


----------



## 85REGAL

:biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 11:00 AM~14001249
> *where was you at homie,,i dont think i saw you :biggrin:
> so what do you think of the cutty?
> *


I saw you and when I looked up again you were gone. The Cutty is a beast on the bumper bro! :biggrin: You know what we talked about......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL+May 26 2009, 02:41 PM~14002332-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I saw you and when I looked up again you were gone*.  The Cutty is a beast on the bumper bro!  :biggrin:  You know what we talked about......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pinky Bitches_@May 19 2009, 10:48 PM~13941140
> *im quick like a cat :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 05:45 PM~14005412
> *
> *


Hey j what's up man I do believe I got this sat available I know Sunday isn't for sure so wondering if you wanted to hit the frame again man give me a call


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 25 2009, 03:55 PM~13992766
> *another WESTSIDE banger :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didnt get to see the trunk ,was it top secret :angry: .byb cc of louisville is gonna try to make it to your show in july,if i can get a trailor the tre will be there.its not a trailor queen but thats a nice ride .two hrs is a journey in the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 26 2009, 05:51 PM~14005473
> *i didnt get to see the trunk ,was it top secret :angry: .byb cc of louisville is gonna try to make it to your show in july,if i can get a trailor the tre will be there.its not a trailor queen but thats a nice ride .two hrs is a journey in the 63 :biggrin:
> *


no secret, just PRO HOPPER IN THE TRUNK :biggrin: 12 BATTS


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@May 26 2009, 05:51 PM~14005459
> *Hey j what's up man I do believe I got this sat available I know Sunday isn't for sure so wondering if you wanted to hit the frame again man give me a call
> *


YEAH cause i got to get on my 63 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 06:18 PM~14005713
> *YEAH cause i got to get on my 63 :0
> *



:wow: a 63 and caddies for days :uh: now your just bragging :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 26 2009, 06:20 PM~14005730
> *:wow:  a 63 and caddies for days  :uh:  now your just bragging  :biggrin:
> *


HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 26 2009, 08:51 PM~14005473
> *i didnt get to see the trunk ,was it top secret :angry: .byb cc of louisville is gonna try to make it to your show in july,if i can get a trailor the tre will be there.its not a trailor queen but thats a nice ride .two hrs is a journey in the 63 :biggrin:
> *


come on now i know personally that a 63 can make the journey from ohio.....at a high rate of speed as a matter of fact.....lol....


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 06:17 PM~14005700
> *no secret, just PRO HOPPER IN THE TRUNK :biggrin: 12 BATTS
> *


cool ,so is it two hrs from the ville to the westside picnic or around about that long if its only two hrs ill just drive up that mournin


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 08:17 PM~14005700
> *no secret, just PRO HOPPER IN THE TRUNK :biggrin: 12 BATTS
> *



top secret homie,,, i peeked.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

sup matt !


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 06:33 PM~14005891
> *come on now i know personally that a 63 can make the journey from ohio.....at a high rate of speed as a matter of fact.....lol....
> *


not my 63 aint got the ford 9 in yet i get the shakes just gettin on the snyder .next is rearend an then new set up aint decided which way to go yet but im goin :biggrin: then the fresh paint ,no more garage jobs either


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14005924
> *top secret homie,,, i peeked....  :biggrin:
> *


you peeker :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 26 2009, 06:39 PM~14005945
> *not my 63 aint got the ford 9 in yet i get the shakes just gettin on the snyder .next is rearend an then new set up aint decided which way to go yet but im goin  :biggrin: then the fresh paint ,no more garage jobs either
> *


need anything done let me know


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14005960
> *you peeker :biggrin:
> *



I liked them walmart batteries... LOL :biggrin: J/P


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 26 2009, 06:43 PM~14006002
> *I liked them walmart batteries... LOL  :biggrin:  J/P
> *


harbor freight :0


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 27 2009, 01:43 AM~14006002
> *I liked them walmart batteries... LOL  :biggrin:  J/P
> *


They are from Harbor Freight.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14005945
> *not my 63 aint got the ford 9 in yet i get the shakes just gettin on the snyder .next is rearend an then new set up aint decided which way to go yet but im goin  :biggrin: then the fresh paint ,no more garage jobs either
> *


the one i drove is that green one that josh is painting.....it was before the frame and the nine inch.....this was stock rear end with the stock steering box.....wow it swayed like a mother,.....lol....but he did break the axle like a week after we got it down here....thank god it happened after we got it here...


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 27 2009, 01:47 AM~14006066
> *the one i drove is that green one that josh is painting.....it was before the frame and the nine inch.....this was stock rear end with the stock steering box.....wow it swayed like a mother,.....lol....but he did break the axle like a week after we got it down here....thank god it happened after we got it here...
> *


Stupid Impala axles. Mine came out Sunday on the '62 with no hydraulics.


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 06:47 PM~14006066
> *the one i drove is that green one that josh is painting.....it was before the frame and the nine inch.....this was stock rear end with the stock steering box.....wow it swayed like a mother,.....lol....but he did break the axle like a week after we got it down here....thank god it happened after we got it here...
> *


exactly my point colby snapped an axle as soon as we got to lex last year for mayhem an he only had two pump 6 batt ,i dont want to tear it up by doen 70 down the highway an wreck


----------



## 187_Regal

but for real you got your head in the right spot by tryin to make this picnic....it is off the hook....i cant remember how many times i have been but you cant go wrong with going....nice cars, free food, good people, free food, hopping action, free food, did i mention that they feed you? plus you get to see CP's car collection....lol...i think he has like 30 or so? LOL


----------



## .TODD

what the hells goin on in here :biggrin: 



6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CP, .TODD, 187_Regal, 7231981, jaqu2001cobra2002, Pinky Bitches


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14006084
> *Stupid Impala axles. Mine came out Sunday on the '62 with no hydraulics.
> *


i think that my stomach just turned.....i hope that it didnt do any damage.....


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 27 2009, 01:51 AM~14006109
> *but for real you got your head in the right spot by tryin to make this picnic....it is off the hook....i cant remember how many times i have been but you cant go wrong with going....nice cars, free food, good people, free food, hopping action, free food, did i mention that they feed you? plus you get to see CP's car collection....lol...i think he has like 30 or so? LOL
> *


I think it's between 10 and 15 fucker.
:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 26 2009, 09:52 PM~14006120
> *what the hells goin on in here  :biggrin:
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CP, .TODD, 187_Regal, 7231981, jaqu2001cobra2002, Pinky Bitches
> *




we were waiting on the pivot man to show up....lol....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14006109
> *but for real you got your head in the right spot by tryin to make this picnic....it is off the hook....i cant remember how many times i have been but you cant go wrong with going....nice cars, free food, good people, free food, hopping action, free food, did i mention that they feed you? plus you get to see CP's car collection....lol...i think he has like 30 or so? LOL
> *





lucky bastard


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 26 2009, 09:52 PM~14006134
> *I think it's between 10 and 15 fucker.
> :biggrin:
> *



its not hate......im jealous than a mother fer.....lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 06:53 PM~14006143
> *we were waiting on the pivot man to show up....lol....
> *



:roflmao: i thought i was the only one he had that coversation with


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14006155
> *:roflmao: i thought i was the only one he had that coversation with
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 27 2009, 01:52 AM~14006127
> *i think that my stomach just turned.....i hope that it didnt do any damage.....
> *


Tore up a tire, marked the lip of Chad's Dayton, flaked the paint/bondo in the wheel lip. I got LUCKY. Thanks again to everyone that helped get off of the highway!


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14006109
> *but for real you got your head in the right spot by tryin to make this picnic....it is off the hook....i cant remember how many times i have been but you cant go wrong with going....nice cars, free food, good people, free food, hopping action, free food, did i mention that they feed you? plus you get to see CP's car collection....lol...i think he has like 30 or so? LOL
> *


oh im going .1 if my po grants me permission :biggrin: ,2 if i can borrow a trailor.an if i cant get a trailor we ll be driven the wifeys lincoln,well she will be driven ill be hiden in the trunk :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 26 2009, 06:54 PM~14006167
> *Tore up a tire, marked the lip of Chad's Dayton, flaked the paint/bondo in the wheel lip. I got LUCKY. Thanks again to everyone that helped get off of the highway!
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 27 2009, 01:53 AM~14006149
> *its not hate......im jealous than a mother fer.....lol.... :biggrin:
> *


Its nice, but it seems like I never have time to enjoy any of them because I am always working to be able to (kinda?) afford them!

I could have worse things to bitch about.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

my buddy russ :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 27 2009, 01:58 AM~14006216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


The early bird gets the worm, but the SECOND mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 26 2009, 07:00 PM~14006238
> *The early bird gets the worm, but the SECOND mouse gets the cheese.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14006219
> *Its nice, but it seems like I never have time to enjoy any of them because I am always working to be able to (kinda?) afford them!
> 
> I could have worse things to bitch about.
> *



yeah i hear ya.....it could be way worse.....you could be fussin about not being able to afford ten of them.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 09:59 PM~14006236
> *my buddy russ :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 07:02 PM~14006273
> *yeah i hear ya.....it could be way worse.....you could be fussin about not being able to afford ten of them.....lol
> *


russ when you gona bring that regal up here so we can get it working for you


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 07:03 PM~14006285
> *russ when you gona bring that regal up here so we can get it working for you
> *


 :0 PITBULL PINKY II


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 26 2009, 07:09 PM~14006344
> *:0 PITBULL PINKY II
> *


 :no:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 07:10 PM~14006360
> *:no:
> *



OK GOOD i thought you were tryin to destroy me :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14006386
> *OK GOOD i thought you were tryin to destroy me  :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET,BUT I AM BUILDING A SINGLE PUMP :0


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14006285
> *russ when you gona bring that regal up here so we can get it working for you
> *



hopping is for nerds....im done with it....lol....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 26 2009, 07:32 PM~14006643
> *hopping is for nerds....im done with it....lol....
> *


yeah me to :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 07:27 PM~14006578
> *NOT YET,BUT I AM BUILDING A SINGLE PUMP :0
> *



pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@May 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14005911
> *cool ,so is it two hrs from the ville to the westside picnic or around about that long if its only two hrs ill just drive up that mournin
> *


It's not that bad of a ride bro. I made the round trip 10+ times in a few diffrent low's, at 100+ mph gas hopping all the way their. lol true story :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 27 2009, 06:41 AM~14011050
> *It's not that bad of a ride bro.  I made the round trip 10+ times in a few diffrent low's, at 100+ mph gas hopping all the way their. lol true story  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


And if anybody wants to see the trunk of the Cutlass let me know. No secrets. No Piston Pump. No weight. Just stock built pumps with 1" ports. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 03:46 AM~14011054
> *:yes:
> And if anybody wants to see the trunk of the Cutlass let me know.  No secrets.  No Piston Pump.  No weight.  Just stock built pumps with 1" ports.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 04:46 AM~14011054
> *:yes:
> And if anybody wants to see the trunk of the Cutlass let me know.  No secrets.  No Piston Pump.  No weight.  Just stock built pumps with 1" ports.  :thumbsup:
> *



dbl or single


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 27 2009, 01:37 PM~14013870
> *dbl or single
> *



It is a double. Didn't want to do a crazy suspension with it. So it is all stock mounts in the rear. And the way in pushed the back bumper up into the bumper cover it wanted more inches. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 11:56 AM~14014075
> *It is a double.  Didn't want to do a crazy suspension with it.  So it is all stock mounts in the rear.  And the way in pushed the back bumper up into the bumper cover it wanted more inches.  :biggrin:
> *



that's cool i got a single here that is about to get the double treatment 
i guess i'm just a double man but still i can't make this single work for shit :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 12:56 PM~14014075
> *It is a double.  Didn't want to do a crazy suspension with it.  So it is all stock mounts in the rear.  And the way in pushed the back bumper up into the bumper cover it wanted more inches.  :biggrin:
> *



Need to get the ass up just a lil more. Let them coils do work son


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 04:46 AM~14011054
> *:yes:
> And if anybody wants to see the trunk of the Cutlass let me know.  No secrets.  No Piston Pump.  No weight.  Just stock built pumps with 1" ports.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.. but i already seen it :biggrin: the owner was a cool cat he showed me the setup & told me about the builders also ..good job guys


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 27 2009, 03:21 PM~14014939
> *thanks.. but i already seen it  :biggrin: the owner was a cool cat he showed me the setup & told me about the builders also ..good job guys
> *



Funniest part about it is I did the frame that is under it about 6 years ago for a single pump Regal and now it is finally getting put to use. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14015092
> *Funniest part about it is I did the frame that is under it about 6 years ago for a single pump Regal and now it is finally getting put to use.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 27 2009, 03:21 PM~14014933
> *Need to get the ass up just a lil more.  Let them coils do work son
> *



No Ted No!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 06:46 AM~14011054
> *:yes:
> And if anybody wants to see the trunk of the Cutlass let me know.  No secrets.  No Piston Pump.  No weight.  Just stock built pumps with 1" ports.  :thumbsup:
> *



ann the ass is stock :uh: ............. for my burbanlol :biggrin: 

make sure u bolt that booster seat in good an tight lol


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 27 2009, 12:46 PM~14015193
> *ann the ass is stock :uh: ............. for my burbanlol :biggrin:
> 
> make sure u bolt that booster seat in good an tight lol
> *


i need a trailor bob


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 27 2009, 03:46 PM~14015193
> *ann the ass is stock :uh: ............. for my burbanlol :biggrin:
> 
> make sure u bolt that booster seat in good an tight lol
> *



The rear was stock no drop mounts only adjustable uppers that were 1/2" over stock. If it had drop mounts it would have been in the high 50's.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

wow that cutty on the bumper HARD great work J plus from
The door that is so sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 02:43 PM~14015167
> *No Ted No!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Peer pressure's a bitch.......Im going to get Ryan on the case :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 27 2009, 05:46 AM~14011054
> *:yes:
> And if anybody wants to see the trunk of the Cutlass let me know.  No secrets.  No Piston Pump.  No weight.  Just stock built pumps with XXXXXXX .  :thumbsup:
> *




top secret


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 28 2009, 03:18 PM~14026636
> *top secret
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD




----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 28 2009, 07:18 PM~14026636
> *top secret
> *


Top secret, just like like the pink monte!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 28 2009, 08:56 PM~14030533
> *Top secret, just like like the pink monte!
> *



must be... what pink monte? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 28 2009, 07:16 PM~14030716
> *must be... what pink monte?    :biggrin:
> *


who got a pink monte


----------



## HSB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkT0Rc3XP_M

Pinky hittin a corner!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14030716
> *must be... what pink monte?    :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 85REGAL

Whats going on CP? Were you at the Individuals Show?


----------



## 187_Regal

will someone come get this blue cutty from out the front of the house.....this dude is out here waving a westside plaque......lol.....just kiddin....he drove it over to work on my girls moms house.....lol....i was like wtf i dont wanna see this car.....lol.....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 29 2009, 08:41 AM~14034557
> *will someone come get this blue cutty from out the front of the house.....this dude is out here waving a westside plaque......lol.....just kiddin....he drove it over to work on my girls moms house.....lol....i was like wtf i dont wanna see this car.....lol.....
> *



Are you going to get served before you go to work? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 29 2009, 07:41 AM~14034557
> *will someone come get this blue cutty from out the front of the house.....this dude is out here waving a westside plaque......lol.....just kiddin....he drove it over to work on my girls moms house.....lol....i was like wtf i dont wanna see this car.....lol.....
> *


Damn Kyle is already doing girlfriends momma's house calls. Tell me that boy ant a G


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 29 2009, 09:12 AM~14034654
> *Damn Kyle is already doing girlfriends momma's house calls.  Tell me that boy ant a G
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 29 2009, 08:49 AM~14034574
> *Are you going to get served before you go to work?  :biggrin:
> *



i dont think there was anyone there that could hit the switch..........lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Hey pinky what time you getting out of bed tomorrow man so I no what time to come up


----------



## hydraulicmike

pics?


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 18 2009, 10:15 PM~13319814
> *heres your engine rick, alittle dusty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i need that!!!!!!!!!! how much?
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@May 30 2009, 10:00 PM~14050013
> *dam i need that!!!!!!!!!!  how much?
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


already sold going in the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@May 30 2009, 12:33 PM~14046692
> *pics?
> *


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 31 2009, 08:48 AM~14052211
> *already sold going in the wagon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
its bad ass cant wiat to hear that bitch start up


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 31 2009, 11:48 AM~14052211
> *already sold going in the wagon :biggrin:
> *


That hurts! got anything else? :tears: :tears:


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@May 31 2009, 01:52 PM~14052932
> *:0  :biggrin:
> its bad ass cant wiat to hear that bitch start up
> *


it looks like a beast! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@May 31 2009, 01:22 PM~14053799
> *it looks like a beast! :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@May 31 2009, 01:20 PM~14053794
> *That hurts! got anything else? :tears:  :tears:
> *


not at the moment sorry :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 31 2009, 11:07 AM~14052320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE ELCO IN THE BACK THE WHITE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 31 2009, 04:58 PM~14054958
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE ELCO IN THE BACK THE WHITE ONE  :biggrin:
> *


thats a project/hopper being built


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 31 2009, 10:16 PM~14056605
> *thats a project/hopper being built
> *


  SELL IT LIKE IT IS..HOW MUCH :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 31 2009, 09:07 AM~14052320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn j your out in the bonnies :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

He likes the calming sounds of nature while he is wrapping frames. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:35 AM~14061074
> *He likes the calming sounds of nature while he is wrapping frames.  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@May 31 2009, 01:52 PM~14052932
> *:0  :biggrin:
> its bad ass cant wiat to hear that bitch start up
> *


can I borrow it till your wagons ready, you'll hear it run?


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 1 2009, 08:55 AM~14059825
> * SELL IT LIKE IT IS..HOW MUCH  :cheesy:
> *


naw, hes been wanting one for a while. I doubt he would sell it. Plus the fame is a few hours of work from being done


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@May 31 2009, 12:52 PM~14052932
> *:0  :biggrin:
> its bad ass cant wiat to hear that bitch start up
> *


  Sounded real good in the wagon. Me, Pinky, Chad was up watching all the street racing in middletown fri night.


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 12:46 PM~14062750
> *  Sounded real good in the wagon.  Me, Pinky, Chad was up watching all the street racing in middletown fri night.
> *


damn and my boys cant call a buddy man ted thought we was cooler than that lol i was out on the bike too :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 1 2009, 07:20 AM~14059998
> *damn j your out in the bonnies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:35 PM~14061074
> *He likes the calming sounds of banjos while he is wrapping frames.  :thumbsup:
> *



fixed it....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 03:46 PM~14062750
> *  Sounded real good in the wagon.  Me, Pinky, Chad was up watching all the street racing in middletown fri night.
> *


you all street race up there.....


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 12:46 PM~14062750
> *  Sounded real good in the wagon.  Me, Pinky, Chad was up watching all the street racing in middletown fri night.
> *


were is the strret racing at do they race for money if so i might have to do a trip to middletown bikesor cars ?


----------



## sincitykid

how hard would it be to change this over from fuel inj. to carb for a 86 caprice?





















it came out of 94-95 caprice i think it a 4.3 not sure yet!


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@Jun 3 2009, 08:56 AM~14080065
> *how hard would it be to change this over from fuel inj. to carb for a 86 caprice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it came out of 94-95 caprice i think it a 4.3 not sure yet!
> *


Looks like an lt-1 style setup.


----------



## sincitykid

4.3 wit 63000 miles on it. can u hook it up?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 3 2009, 07:12 AM~14080228
> *Looks like an lt-1 style setup.
> *



thats an lt-1 v-8 brotha... if you dont keep it all injected, you will have to buy $$$ a stand alone ignition system, which will eliminate the opti-spark distributor, which in turn will be a HUGE headache and run into the thousands to turn into carb... just buy a carbed motor to start with, or get the harness to run that motor....


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 3 2009, 03:17 PM~14083437
> *thats an lt-1 v-8 brotha... if you dont keep it all injected, you will have to buy $$$ a stand alone ignition system, which will eliminate the opti-spark distributor, which in turn will be a HUGE headache and run into the thousands to turn into carb... just buy a carbed motor to start with, or get the harness to run that motor....
> *


Dam, they dont make a harness, well i aint seen one for a 4.3, cant find decent 350 ready 2 roll. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: found 350 2day da guy want 750 and it needs a rebuild, it's real gutter out here right now.(I still anit stop laughing from dat price) :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 02:50 PM~14062806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT SHOW


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 02:43 PM~14062715
> *naw, hes been wanting one for a while.  I doubt he would sell it.  Plus the fame is a few hours of work from being done
> *


I FEEL YA....I'M LOOKING FOR A CLEAN ELCO TO GET DOWN WIF... THAT ONE JUST MEAN LESS WORK FOR ME......HOPE TO SEE PICS OF IT SOON....NICE RIDE THO


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@Jun 3 2009, 08:26 PM~14086490
> *Dam, they dont make a harness, well i aint seen one for a 4.3, cant find decent 350 ready 2 roll. :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: found 350 2day da guy want 750 and it needs a rebuild, it's real gutter out here right now.(I still anit stop laughing from dat price) :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



the opti-spark distributor is what fucks it all up for you.... Im in the market for a 350 myself,, you can get a rebuilt short block on ebay for $800


----------



## sincitykid

Yeah egay is the only place that has somthing, but I got my shit pushed in the last time I dealt with them only do local now, but it's guy in Iowa dat has 71cutlass body is shot, but it has 350 rocket and trans 4 625 on there now.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_*OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK *_


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## lincoln313




----------



## ockennyb

Did somebody say wire harness??????? Painless Wire harness


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 12:50 PM~14062806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 1 2009, 06:42 PM~14065023
> *damn and my boys cant call a buddy man ted thought we was cooler than that lol i was out on the bike too :biggrin:
> *



PM me your number Rick so I can hit you when I roll up their


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 2 2009, 10:25 PM~14077333
> *were is the strret racing at  do they race for money if so i might have to do a trip to middletown bikesor cars ?
> *



Alot of bullshit, nothing I would drive 100 miles for. Few bikes, few cars, few trucks. Nothing like ya'll do it with bikes and all that


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 4 2009, 08:22 PM~14097256
> *
> *



yo pink can you or are makin the linclon ball joint extenders??


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jun 5 2009, 11:23 AM~14102944
> *Did somebody say wire harness??????? Painless Wire harness
> *


I SEE YA, IT MIGHT BE ON!!


----------



## sincitykid

Hey pinky been up two days lookin for this. wondering can u help me out. this a a ls-1 install in a cutlass. http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/conversions-...-swap-pics.html


----------



## sincitykid

here it is running. http://s631.photobucket.com/albums/uu39/su...nt=100_0032.flv


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 5 2009, 07:39 PM~14108079
> *yo pink  can you or are makin the linclon ball joint extenders??
> *


ron at black magic homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## 85REGAL

Where u been J? Working on that --------?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

been alittle busy :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2009, 12:21 PM~14127312
> *been alittle busy  :biggrin:
> *


U hit up dropfest too?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## .TODD

she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch pratice makes perfect :biggrin: 

and thats with no air  

View My Video


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 06:26 AM~14135251
> *she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch pratice makes perfect  :biggrin:
> 
> and thats with no air
> 
> View My Video
> *


Put some air it it. Cool flic.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 02:26 AM~14135251
> *she can do alot better im just a little rusty on the switch pratice makes perfect  :biggrin:
> 
> and thats with no air
> 
> View My Video
> *



thats just a regular old pump no piston right?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 9 2009, 04:02 AM~14136124
> *Put some air it it. Cool flic.
> *



yeah im gonna do that next time :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 9 2009, 09:32 AM~14136444
> *thats just a regular old pump no piston right?
> *


It is a piston with no nitrogen or air in the tank as far as I know. J had it hitting bumper with nothing in it.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 9 2009, 07:57 AM~14136965
> *It is a piston with no nitrogen or air in the tank as far as I know.  J had it hitting bumper with nothing in it.
> *



now now we all know j is PROFESSIONAL switch hitter im trying to get as good as him thats my 1st time on the door it aint easy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 08:04 AM~14137016
> *now now we all know j is PROFESSIONAL switch hitter im trying to get as good as him thats my 1st time on the door it aint easy  :biggrin:
> *


looks good bro,,cant wait to see it all done up and smashing bumper  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 9 2009, 08:14 AM~14137094
> *looks good bro,,cant wait to see it all done up and smashing bumper   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

You were pretty close to the bumper on one hit Todd, Good for the first time in the door... :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 9 2009, 04:02 AM~14136124
> *Put some air it it. Cool flic.
> *


What's going on Chris?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 9 2009, 09:24 AM~14137758
> *You were pretty close to the bumper on one hit Todd, Good for the first time in the door... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:  almost dont count i know she can do more thanks homie i tryed


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 11:04 AM~14137016
> *now now we all know j is PROFESSIONAL switch hitter im trying to get as good as him thats my 1st time on the door it aint easy  :biggrin:
> *



hittin it from the door is easy under 50"... should see pinky with the old pinky from the door... he could see under the door standing straight up... shit was badass  I know someone has a good pic of that


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 9 2009, 12:00 PM~14139425
> *hittin it from the door is easy under 50"... should see pinky with the old pinky from the door... he could see under the door standing straight up... shit was badass    I know someone has a good pic of that
> *



yeah its on youtube him from the door thats crazy but im sure in his coming up he went through his fair share of motors


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 03:06 PM~14139501
> *yeah its on youtube him from the door thats crazy but im sure in his coming up he went through his fair share of motors
> *



charge it to the game homie.... or sell it.. how much you want?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 9 2009, 12:44 PM~14139910
> *charge it to the game homie.... or sell it.. how much you want?
> *



after puting 20,000 plus into this car i dont think i will ever sell it the engines all chrome chrome undies the works the best of everything is in this car im sure you know that  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 9 2009, 12:00 PM~14139425
> *hittin it from the door is easy under 50"... should see pinky with the old pinky from the door... he could see under the door standing straight up... shit was badass    I know someone has a good pic of that
> *



HEARS THAT VIDEO AND YES J IS SICK I GOTTA CALL HIM ABOUT HIS SECREAT BECAUSE THIS IS RIDICULOUS :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alebDyyAj4M...ec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 9 2009, 12:00 PM~14139425
> *hittin it from the door is easy under 50"... should see pinky with the old pinky from the door... he could see under the door standing straight up... shit was badass    I know someone has a good pic of that
> *


here ya go bill :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

hell yeah.....


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 9 2009, 04:25 PM~14137770
> *What's going on Chris?
> *


Same as always.


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 9 2009, 07:06 PM~14143895
> *Same as always.
> *


You brining the cutty out next month?


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 10 2009, 07:54 AM~14147769
> *You brining the cutty out next month?
> *



:wow: Ole Trusty is the shit!!! :worship:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 10 2009, 12:54 PM~14147769
> *You brining the cutty out next month?
> *


I don't know. I'm running low on motivation these days.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 10 2009, 03:21 PM~14152522
> *I don't know. I'm running low on motivation these days.
> *


i have a little motivation you can use i dont have time to use it :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Jason can i get my bill of sale for the trailer i bought from you ? thank you


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 10 2009, 06:21 PM~14152522
> *I don't know. I'm running low on motivation these days.
> *



I got a project!!!!!!!!!!!!! It'll get motivated real fast!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 10 2009, 03:21 PM~14152522
> *I don't know. I'm running low on motivation these days.
> *


How about all the folks like me coming from out of town to support Westside? 
...is that enough motoviation? :dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13

HEY PINKY WANTED TO SEE IF YOU COULD COME ON THE 22nd OR 23 FOR THIS IF NOT LETS MAKE ARRANGMENTS..........JUST TRING TO PLAN AHEAD THANKS







:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 11 2009, 09:59 AM~14160235
> *HEY PINKY WANTED TO SEE IF YOU COULD COME ON THE 22nd OR 23 FOR THIS IF NOT LETS MAKE ARRANGMENTS..........JUST TRING TO PLAN AHEAD THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 11 2009, 10:06 AM~14160311
> *nice
> *


That's Cleeeen! :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

Todd get back in the door and get that Regal on the bumper! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 11 2009, 09:59 AM~14160235
> *HEY PINKY WANTED TO SEE IF YOU COULD COME ON THE 22nd OR 23 FOR THIS IF NOT LETS MAKE ARRANGMENTS..........JUST TRING TO PLAN AHEAD THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 11 2009, 10:25 AM~14160498
> *Todd get back in the door and get that Regal on the bumper!  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: im on my last motor gotta wait for my next paycheck to get another just incase i burn this one too.i just swaped motors yesterday dammit i never went to switch hittin school wish i was up there im sure j could show me alot


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 11 2009, 02:42 PM~14161172
> *:biggrin:  im on my last motor gotta wait for my next paycheck to get another just incase i burn this one too.i just swaped motors yesterday dammit i never went to switch hittin school wish i was up there im sure j could show me alot
> *



you should try hitting a switch on a cord first, before you try the door bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 11 2009, 01:48 PM~14161238
> *you should try hitting a switch on a cord first, before you try the door bro  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: Bill is right, you got to get to know your car first. Watch it, listen to it, just the sounds it makes will tell you how its working. Or what is not working  Just a lil tip to save you some $$$ on running through motors


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 11 2009, 07:52 AM~14158623
> *How about all the folks like me coming from out of town to support Westside?
> ...is that enough motoviation? :dunno:
> *



:0 












:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

WHAT'S UP FELLAS, HOW IS EVERYBODY?


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 11 2009, 12:31 PM~14161627
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Got to be one of the most consistent cars out there...Do it for the community Chris..lol


----------



## 187_Regal

last time i seen it, i believe that it was more street hopper than lowrider legal hopper.......lol....it looked good......


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 11 2009, 07:23 PM~14164538
> *last time i seen it, i believe that it was more street hopper than lowrider legal hopper.......lol....it looked good......
> *



CP is a monster at this shit...Street hopper, LRM legal, Radical hopper. Whatever he wants to do to Ole Trusty is no more than a few hours of work for "The Man"  :yes: I wanna see it out my damn self!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 11 2009, 02:55 PM~14161859
> *:thumbsup: Got to be one of the most consistent cars out there...Do it for the community Chris..lol
> *


Start the bring back the Cutty movement :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQEFQkNLUQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNK2fkSvc-Y


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 12 2009, 12:39 AM~14164671
> *Start the bring back the Cutty movement  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQEFQkNLUQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNK2fkSvc-Y
> *


I guess I'm gonna have to break out the mis-matched water-filled trailer tires. :biggrin: 

Thanks for the props!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 11 2009, 12:28 PM~14161591
> *:yes:  Bill is right, you got to get to know your car first.  Watch it, listen to it, just the sounds it makes will tell you how its working.  Or what is not working    Just a lil tip to save you some $$$ on running through motors
> *


i say drink a little rum and hit that mutha from thr door


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 12 2009, 02:32 AM~14165604
> *i say drink a little rum and hit that mutha from thr door
> *


I'm halfway there..... looking for the door.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 11 2009, 07:34 PM~14165613
> *I'm halfway there..... looking for the door.
> *


well drink a little more and the door will hit you lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Jun 11 2009, 09:32 PM~14165604-->
> 
> 
> 
> i say drink a little rum and hit that mutha from thr door
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:34 PM~14165613
> *I'm halfway there..... looking for the door.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-95 SS Swangin_@Jun 11 2009, 09:36 PM~14165637
> *well drink a little more and the door will hit you lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 11 2009, 10:36 PM~14165637
> *well drink a little more and the door will hit you lol
> *



:rofl:


----------



## 85REGAL

I knew you wanted to bring the Cutty out, just needed some motivation....should I expect 13x7's on it as it is crushing the bumper or..... :dunno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 11 2009, 11:48 AM~14161238
> *you should try hitting a switch on a cord first, before you try the door bro  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah i will do that next time i just wanted to be a big dogg for a seconds :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 11 2009, 11:42 AM~14161172
> *:biggrin:  im on my last motor gotta wait for my next paycheck to get another just incase i burn this one too.i just swaped motors yesterday dammit i never went to switch hittin school wish i was up there im sure j could show me alot
> *


welcome to the life of a singlepump $$$$$$$:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## dlinehustler

Gotta love community Lac!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 13 2009, 02:46 PM~14180532
> *Gotta love community Lac!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2...........fleetwoodcabron got her a new glove box............ :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 13 2009, 04:15 PM~14180708
> *x2...........fleetwoodcabron got her a new glove box............ :cheesy:
> *


If Chris wants to do some upper control arms I have a set of coils to donate...Tell him to get the rear cut so we can lay it out in the rear.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 13 2009, 06:02 PM~14181556
> *If Chris wants to do some upper control arms I have a set of coils to donate...Tell him to get the rear cut so we can lay it out in the rear.
> *


I would do that but i just found out he bought 14'z for it........... :uh: :nono: :barf: Thank god he will never have the chance to put them on............ :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR PINKY INC


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 13 2009, 06:41 PM~14182143
> *TTT FOR PINKY INC
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 13 2009, 06:13 PM~14181976
> *I would do that but i just found out he bought 14'z for it........... :uh:  :nono:  :barf: Thank god he will never have the chance to put them on............ :biggrin:
> *


14zzzzz :twak:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :rant:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 13 2009, 08:13 PM~14181976
> *I would do that but i just found out he bought 14'z for it........... :uh:  :nono:  :barf: Thank god he will never have the chance to put them on............ :biggrin:
> *



Tell him to sell or trade them so he can buy some 13" daytons..... :uh: :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres some pics of the midwest street ryders video shoot that ted and myself took part in for awhile :biggrin: not all lowriders but it was fun cruising


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## .TODD

nice pics


----------



## showandgo

fuck pinky :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey J is that blue caddy yours?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 15 2009, 07:45 AM~14193353
> *fuck pinky :0  :biggrin:
> *


PINKY OWNEDD!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 15 2009, 08:31 AM~14193699
> *Hey J is that blue caddy yours?
> *


no just a fellow club member,,we drive everyones cars :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 15 2009, 07:45 AM~14193353
> *fuck pinky :0  :biggrin:
> *


hey you know what we could do :biggrin: :biggrin: my buddy


----------



## Westside Mint 76

That light blue chevy truck is baddass!


----------



## showandgo

what?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 16 2009, 10:46 AM~14204836
> *what?
> *



get to work :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

fuck you :dunno:


----------



## RN61

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 15 2009, 06:35 PM~14200489
> *hey you know what we could do :biggrin:  :biggrin: my buddy
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 13 2009, 11:25 PM~14182804
> *heres some pics of the midwest street ryders video shoot that ted and myself took part in for awhile :biggrin: not all lowriders but it was fun cruising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was these pics from last year? i say that because i went and that was NOT the meeting spot and i dont remember driving their with the rest of the cars? i seen 1 bagged lincoln 3 wheel'n and a bagged black primer suburban


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jun 16 2009, 02:30 AM~14203311
> *That light blue chevy truck is baddass!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 17 2009, 05:48 PM~14219824
> *was these pics from last year? i say that because i went and that was NOT the meeting spot and i dont remember driving their with the rest of the cars? i seen 1 bagged lincoln 3 wheel'n and a bagged black primer suburban
> *



there was a private shoot earlier in the day ..... went from our shop to ross (where these shots were taken) and back


----------



## 1sexytre

hey pink whats going on man havent heard from you wondering whats going on :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 17 2009, 06:35 PM~14221966
> *hey pink whats going on man havent heard from you wondering whats going on  :dunno:
> *


not much just stupid busy fixing trucks and trailers :uh: everything seems to break at once :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

Word well what about wagon man any word on it


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14221335
> *there was a private shoot earlier in the day ..... went from our shop to ross (where these shots were taken) and back
> *


oh,cause that area look country ass hell!


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey J, tell CP to get the Cutty ready for the picnic next month, no slacking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

:wave:


----------



## 85REGAL

What's good Todd? On the bumper yet?


----------



## 85REGAL

Up top for J "The Pank one"... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 18 2009, 07:49 AM~14226761
> *What's good Todd?  On the bumper yet?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 17 2009, 11:28 PM~14223415
> *oh,cause that area look country ass hell!
> *



that was up in ross..... had to go somewhere where we didnt have to worry about cops


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2009, 03:45 AM~14236823
> *
> *


you think about it yet :biggrin: could still have it done by the picnic


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 18 2009, 07:50 PM~14231929
> *that was up in ross..... had to go somewhere where we didnt have to worry about cops
> *


yall need to go to roselawn park or somewhere where its big and a public space so cops will lay off everybody ect. did you see me get stuck in the median
at the paddock ext. trying to go up the hill when i missed my exit,lol.will got out and filming it :wow:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 19 2009, 07:42 PM~14242168
> *you think about it yet :biggrin:  could still have it done by the picnic
> *


i tryed to get my roady sold so my lac could be more then half ass done by the picnic :banghead:


----------



## edelmiro13

THANKS FOR COMING OUT TODAY HOMIE


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 19 2009, 08:20 PM~14243877
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT TODAY HOMIE
> *


no problem homie


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 19 2009, 09:45 PM~14243184
> *yall need to go to roselawn park or somewhere where its big and a public space so cops will lay off everybody ect. did you see me get stuck in the median
> at the paddock ext. trying to go up the hill when i missed my exit,lol.will got out and filming it :wow:
> *



this......
















:0



did you go down to 7??


----------



## juandik

shoulda just put it in 4wheel drive


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SUP YALL? :wave:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky, how is everything ur way homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jun 20 2009, 07:18 PM~14249844
> *Wuzup pinky, how is everything ur way homie
> *


not bad homie,,how about you?


----------



## .TODD

bumper pics soon


----------



## dlinehustler

Pank


----------



## 1sexytre

Where's pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 23 2009, 08:14 AM~14271409
> *Where's pinky
> *


sorry bro,,got so much going on right now i dont know which way to go :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 23 2009, 10:00 AM~14272245
> *sorry bro,,got so much going on right now i dont know which way to go :biggrin:
> *


i know the feeling are you still in town


----------



## timdog57

I hopped Kyle's car today. :0 That thing takes no effort whatsoever. lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14274469
> *I hopped Kyle's car today. :0  That thing takes no effort whatsoever. lol
> *



Even with the new radical lock up :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 23 2009, 08:03 PM~14276263
> *Even with the new radical lock up  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 24 2009, 03:38 AM~14281013
> *:yes:
> *


Pics or rear is still stock! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 24 2009, 09:07 AM~14281356
> *Pics or rear is still stock!  :biggrin:
> *


Any way you look at it..........................it is on the bumper.


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey Tim, at the Individuals picnic I think that might have been you that came over when I was talking to Dan and some of the members of DownIVLife next to his Monte. :dunno: We were all under a tree..If I would have known that was you I would have introduced myself. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

yeah he was standing there


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 20 2009, 05:18 PM~14248434
> *this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> did you go down to 7??
> *



EXTREME 4 WHEELIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 24 2009, 10:17 AM~14281617
> *Hey Tim, at the Individuals picnic I think that might have been you that came over when I was talking to Dan and some of the members of DownIVLife next to his Monte.  :dunno:  We were all under a tree..If I would have known that was you I would have introduced myself. :biggrin:
> *



It was probably me, I was short, fat and had on a red WS shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 24 2009, 08:48 AM~14281498
> *Any way you look at it..........................it is on the bumper.
> *


I had to look up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 24 2009, 02:05 PM~14283452
> *It was probably me, I was short, fat and had on a red WS shirt.  :biggrin:
> *



hell that was half the people in the hop pit... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 24 2009, 12:05 PM~14283452
> *It was probably me, I was short, fat and had on a red WS shirt.  :biggrin:
> *



not sure about the shirt but the rest of ya sound right :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

sup fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jun 24 2009, 08:43 PM~14289233
> *sup fellas :biggrin:
> *


What's good Brent? You were taking care of business at your picnic so I couldn't really catch up with you but we had a great time bro!!!

Yeah so that was you then Tim, I was the short fat guy laughing at Dan's club member acting crazy. The cutty really put it down, can't wait to see the new lockup next month at the Westside Picnic :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 24 2009, 02:34 PM~14285395
> *hell that was half the people in the hop pit... LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I fit that criteria too! :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

Up top for PANK


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just got back in town ,, :biggrin: glad i missed the bad weather :uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

u dident miss it there will be more soon enough. :cheesy:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 20 2009, 05:18 PM~14248434
> *this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> did you go down to 7??
> *


DAYUM!!!!!!! :angry: I DIDNT THINK ANYONE ELSE GOT THAT ON FILM


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 20 2009, 05:49 PM~14248571
> *shoulda just put it in 4wheel drive
> *


 :twak: im going to use it to crush the lac i got at ponders


----------



## capriceman75

pinky are you going to sale that 44 moon?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 28 2009, 01:32 PM~14321442
> *pinky are you going to sale that 44 moon?
> *


its the same one i got off you,but sure :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 28 2009, 04:40 PM~14321467
> *its the same one i got off you,but sure :biggrin:
> *


whats the ticket? do you have time to install it maybe next week possibly..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## 1sexytre

ready to get crackin on the wagon man not much time left 2 weeks right


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 28 2009, 08:45 PM~14323615
> *ready to get crackin on the wagon man not much time left 2 weeks right
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 28 2009, 07:45 PM~14323615
> *ready to get crackin on the wagon man not much time left 2 weeks right
> *


way ahead of you,,get that check book ready :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 28 2009, 08:37 PM~14324093
> *way ahead of you,,get that check book ready :biggrin:
> *


lol when you gonna work on it so i can comw up i got new bushings and body bolts


----------



## Pinky Bitches

today :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

Can we get so pics of the progress on the wagon


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jun 30 2009, 06:45 AM~14338597
> *Can we get so pics of the progress on the wagon
> *


all i can say is you should have been there lol 
:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

WHATS UP PINKY? TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## 1sexytre

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 1 2009, 06:40 PM~14356311
> *:biggrin:
> *


you gona post any pics or do i have to go take some :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 1 2009, 06:52 PM~14356467
> *you gona post any pics or do i have to go take some :biggrin:
> *


you gotta take some man all i have is a junk n=blackberry on sprint plan with sprint you can recieve pic mail just cant send it so i cant forward anything to my email so go ahead post them for me good buddy lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

sorry havent been on phone or on here,just dealing with some stuff right now,,should be back to normal(whatever that is) :uh: soon


----------



## RULOW

100% PITBULL BUILT

You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!! 

Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS

PITBULL 3 pump set up

1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new

8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s

All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"

All chrome undies including Rear End :wow: 

Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers

All New Glass All Around  

New Lights Front and Back

Brand New Chrome Bumpers

Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers

New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW! 

Kenwood Head Unit New
Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!


No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" _Dont Miss Out On This One_

Free Shipping to the MidWest!![/b]


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 3 2009, 12:33 PM~14373028
> *100% PITBULL BUILT
> 
> You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!!
> 
> Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS
> 
> PITBULL 3 pump set up
> 
> 1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new
> 
> 8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s
> 
> All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"
> 
> All chrome undies including Rear End :wow:
> 
> Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers
> 
> All New Glass All Around
> 
> New Lights Front and Back
> 
> Brand New Chrome Bumpers
> 
> Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers
> 
> New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW!
> 
> Kenwood Head Unit New
> Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!
> 
> 
> No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" Dont Miss Out On This One
> 
> Free Shipping to the MidWest!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


IF IT DONT BUMPER WE DONT WANT IT :biggrin: nah im just playin bro


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 3 2009, 10:46 PM~14375928
> *IF IT DONT BUMPER WE DONT WANT IT :biggrin:  nah im just playin bro
> *


I want mine to bumper this time......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 4 2009, 05:20 AM~14378414
> *I want mine to bumper this time......
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 4 2009, 02:46 AM~14375928
> *IF IT DONT BUMPER WE DONT WANT IT :biggrin:  nah im just playin bro
> *


Thats what i was thinking.been waiting to see this thing hopp since it first came out,what it do? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 4 2009, 11:20 AM~14379870
> *Thats what i was thinking.been waiting to see this thing hopp since it first came out,what it do? :biggrin:
> *


yeah what it do?? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

going to be gone for a week,,leaving tomarow,see ya when i get back


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14384213
> *going to be gone for a week,,leaving tomarow,see ya when i get back
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 6 2009, 02:10 AM~14390568
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## 1sexytre

my boy pinky back yet


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 8 2009, 12:49 PM~14411547
> *my boy pinky back yet
> *



hope he dont have an extended stay..... :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14379870
> *Thats what i was thinking.been waiting to see this thing hopp since it first came out,what it do? :biggrin:
> *



30's in nc. in may .....clean car :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 8 2009, 12:00 PM~14411654
> *hope he dont have an extended stay.....  :uh:
> *


Naw, I doubt it....... At least he fucking better not!!!! We got to get started on my frame soon :0 But on some real shit, I think he will be back intown soon


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 8 2009, 11:49 AM~14411547
> *my boy pinky back yet
> *


Im thinking this weekend..... Hopefully!!!!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Got my patio poured yesterday 12'X28'. The new grill will be here fri.

Time to party!


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 8 2009, 02:49 PM~14412697
> *Naw, I doubt it....... At least he fucking better not!!!!  We got to get started on my frame soon  :0  But on some real shit, I think he will be back intown soon
> *


X2


----------



## dlinehustler

To The Top for Mr Bitches :h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: im back,,now time to get building


----------



## 85REGAL

What up Pank?


----------



## .TODD

:wave: sup pinky


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Two weeks till the picnic!

Whos all planning on going?


----------



## livin_low

I plan on being at the picnic just me though no car


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 10 2009, 03:23 PM~14435120
> *Two weeks till the picnic!
> 
> Whos all planning on going?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wagon back on a new frame :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

still just sitting


----------



## 187_Regal

i need some parts off that vw......lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

timbuddy,you guys bringing kyles car? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 12 2009, 07:15 AM~14448214
> *i need some parts off that vw......lol
> *


il sell ya the whole thing,its super nice :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

no i already have one of those headaches.....i just had to have a headliner put in mine.....its a fukin 01 and the headliner took a chit......


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 12 2009, 07:10 AM~14448195
> *wagon back on a new frame :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit man i might stop out today thanks for the pics pinky 
hope your happy now wes lol :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

Its looking good. Now I need to get in gear and get my impala ready for a Pinky frame


----------



## matdogg

Cruise'n the streets of Columbus at the goodguys show with Pinky and Mr Hardline 
Thanks for coming up to kick it guys it was a good time


----------



## .TODD

pulled over for gas hopping  ...dammit it all pinkys fault :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Very happy with my uppers and lowers........................


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 12 2009, 05:02 PM~14451175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled over for gas hopping   ...dammit it all pinkys fault  :biggrin:
> *


Cops always ruin a good time


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 12 2009, 01:49 PM~14449179
> *Cruise'n the streets of Columbus at the goodguys show with Pinky and Mr Hardline
> Thanks for coming up to kick it guys it was a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn next time i am down in c-bus visiting my brothers i should get hold of you!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 12 2009, 06:35 PM~14451665
> *Cops always ruin a good time
> *



aint that the truth :angry:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 12 2009, 07:01 PM~14451858
> *aint that the truth  :angry:
> *


what u get a reckless ticket or unsafe vehicle or what happened? Man cops r a good day gone bad once they stop u!


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 12 2009, 06:45 PM~14451738
> *damn next time i am down in c-bus visiting my brothers i should get hold of you!!!
> *


hit me up any time homie


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 12 2009, 11:49 AM~14449179
> *Cruise'n the streets of Columbus at the goodguys show with Pinky and Mr Hardline
> Thanks for coming up to kick it guys it was a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE! :0


----------



## 1sexytre

she is alive :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 12 2009, 07:09 PM~14451914
> *what u get a reckless ticket or unsafe vehicle or what happened?  Man cops r a good day gone bad once they stop u!
> *



it was in a parking lot so he wasnt a total dick about it just a warning for having the ass end up to high and the tail lights up to high for a car. but yet these bag **** can drag up and down main street and the hill billiny can put 10 inch lifts on there full size pick ups and bus wheels kicken up all kinds of boulders :uh: but being that they think lowriding is associated with gangs activity its a problem :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 12 2009, 10:15 AM~14448216
> *timbuddy,you guys bringing kyles car? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not going to be there.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

what?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 13 2009, 05:04 AM~14455266
> *it was in a parking lot so he wasnt a total dick about it just a warning for having the ass end up to high and the tail lights up to high for a car. but yet these bag **** can drag up and down main street and the hill billiny can put 10 inch lifts on there full size pick ups and bus wheels kicken up all kinds of boulders  :uh:  but being that they think lowriding is associated with gangs activity its a problem  :angry:
> *


Yeah I hear u and that's so dumb! Plus u can have DONKS LIKE 15 FEET IN THE AIR WITH NO PROBLEMS!! :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

what???


----------



## timdog57

It has to get a trailer ride and there are none around here. lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 13 2009, 10:07 AM~14456924
> *It has to get a trailer ride and there are none around here. lol
> *


il come get it :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Meting at Chads 7pm wed. We need everyone to pay there dues. Spread the word.


----------



## livin_low

hi randy :wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 13 2009, 08:19 AM~14456091
> *Yeah I hear u and that's so dumb!  Plus u can have DONKS LIKE 15 FEET IN THE AIR WITH NO PROBLEMS!! :angry:
> *



:angry: :thumbsdown: fock donks


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 13 2009, 12:26 PM~14458360
> *Meting at Chads 7pm wed. We need everyone to pay there dues. Spread the word.
> *


ill pay my dues randy lol :biggrin:
[no **** either] :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2009, 02:04 PM~14457509
> *il come get it :biggrin:
> *



Bring my car back with you when you come.


----------



## 85REGAL

What's good J?


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 12 2009, 05:02 PM~14451175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled over for gas hopping   ...dammit it all pinkys fault  :biggrin:
> *


we gonna see you and that regal at westside picnic right


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 13 2009, 04:00 PM~14459452
> *hi randy      :wave:
> *


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 13 2009, 02:26 PM~14458360
> *Meting at Chads 7pm wed. We need everyone to pay there dues. Spread the word.
> *


Don't forget.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 13 2009, 02:06 PM~14459537
> *:angry:  :thumbsdown: fock donks
> *


X2846495937261849501073636291......


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 14 2009, 09:12 AM~14468144
> *we gonna see you and that regal at westside picnic right
> *



:nosad: sending out for paint and patterns and murals and a couple more surprises but i will keep you updated with pics ill be there next year so get ready for PROJECT PINKY/PITBULL BITCHS :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 14 2009, 02:53 PM~14472105
> *:nosad:  sending out for paint and patterns and murals and a couple more surprises but i will keep you updated with pics ill be there next year so get ready for PROJECT PINKY/PITBULL BITCHS  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 14 2009, 02:55 PM~14472135
> *:h5:
> *



:h5: :h5:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 14 2009, 02:57 PM~14472167
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 :no: :no: 


:h5: :h5:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 14 2009, 02:53 PM~14472105
> *:nosad:  sending out for paint and patterns and murals and a couple more surprises but i will keep you updated with pics ill be there next year so get ready for PROJECT PINKY/PITBULL BITCHS  :biggrin:
> *


You can come hang out and Jason can school you on hitting it from the door :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 14 2009, 08:02 PM~14475850
> *You can come hang out and Jason can school you on hitting it from the door :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
lol yea you can come hang out and learn from the pro himself on hitting it from the door and did i mention have a blast kicking it and eating some good ass food :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

:thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Meeting today! We will make the shirt order tonight, we need to collect as much cash as possible. Spread the word.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 14 2009, 08:02 PM~14475850
> *You can come hang out and Jason can school you on hitting it from the door :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## pfccrider

it was cool hanging out with you guys last weekend a checking out the cars.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 15 2009, 05:23 PM~14485995
> *it was cool hanging out with you guys last weekend a checking out the cars.
> *


Ya it was cool running into some out of town lowriders at a hotrod show :biggrin: 

you going to make it to the picnic


----------



## edelmiro13

WHATS GOOD PINKY


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Ttt


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Shirt orders for the picnic going out today!

Make sure to pick one up at the picnic!


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 16 2009, 12:01 PM~14493463
> *Shirt orders for the picnic going out today!
> 
> Make sure to pick one up at the picnic!
> *


i want a few homie make sure you got big boy size :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

did jason die  tryed to call him no answer hasnt been on :dunno: dammit i need a charger and i need a caddy frame shhhhh 79 de ville :0 :0


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 18 2009, 09:20 PM~14513726
> *did jason die   tryed to call him no answer hasnt been on  :dunno:  dammit i need a charger and i need a caddy frame shhhhh 79 de ville  :0  :0
> *


HE'S PROBABLY JUST BUSY WITH THE PICNIC COMING UP.......I'VE HEARD YOU CAN GO TO AUTO ZONE AND ORDER THEM THRU THEM


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 18 2009, 07:20 PM~14513726
> *did jason die   tryed to call him no answer hasnt been on  :dunno:  dammit i need a charger and i need a caddy frame shhhhh 79 de ville  :0  :0
> *


First michael jackson and now pinky.............. :tears: :tears: :biggrin: He is working on his truck for the past 4 days or so.............Not a easy job...


----------



## 1sexytre

plus pinky has a big ass pool


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 18 2009, 06:20 PM~14513726
> *did jason die   tryed to call him no answer hasnt been on  :dunno:  dammit i need a charger and i need a caddy frame shhhhh 79 de ville  :0  :0
> *


i no there is a topic in the hydraulic forum about chargers and someone posted a shumacker charger for like 150 and if you print it out and take it into auto zone the will match the price


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 18 2009, 06:20 PM~14513726
> *did jason die   tryed to call him no answer hasnt been on  :dunno:  dammit i need a charger and i need a caddy frame shhhhh 79 de ville  :0  :0
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 15 2009, 05:58 PM~14486313
> *WHATS GOOD PINKY
> *


bout to pull my hair out over my truck :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 15 2009, 05:23 PM~14485995
> *it was cool hanging out with you guys last weekend a checking out the cars.
> *


yes sir, let me know when you want that frame done


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14520118
> *pm sent homie
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14520118
> *pm sent homie
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ill call off the dogs :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 08:21 PM~14520356
> *yes sir, let me know when you want that frame done
> *


hey pinky whats up ! was wondering if u do motor swaps like v6 to v8..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 19 2009, 08:03 PM~14520783
> *hey pinky whats up ! was wondering if u do motor swaps  like v6 to v8..
> *


pm sent


----------



## RULOW

http://yfrog.us/5akentuckytrip414z <<<<<<<<<<VIDEO

are these the coils u were telling me about Jason :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 09:56 PM~14520130
> *bout to pull my hair out over my truck :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



Hair???? WTF??? When did you get that? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 08:56 PM~14520130
> *bout to pull my hair out over my truck :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


Whats wrong now.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2009, 06:12 AM~14523215
> *Hair????  WTF???  When did you get that?  :biggrin:
> *


Word.........You may want to just dig your finger nails into scalp... Or gas hop Ricks wagon till you got roof burn on your wig :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 20 2009, 07:34 AM~14523769
> *Word.........You may want to just dig your finger nails into scalp... Or gas hop Ricks wagon till you got roof burn on your wig  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 20 2009, 09:53 AM~14523879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dude spent a week getting the egr cooler out and back in ,,and now its leaking coolant like crazy and cant find the leak,cause of all the junk on top of engine,,cant see shit :uh: and i dont have time now to take all back apart so i gota just drop it off somewhere and pay to have it fixed :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2009, 11:05 AM~14524300
> *dude spent a week getting the egr cooler out and back in ,,and now its leaking coolant like crazy and cant find the leak,cause of all the junk on top of engine,,cant see shit :uh: and i dont have time now to take all back apart so i gota just drop it off somewhere and pay to have it fixed :angry:
> *



:angry: Stoopied trucks


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Jul 19 2009, 09:56 PM~14520130-->
> 
> 
> 
> bout to pull my hair out over my truck :biggrin:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14524300
> *dude spent a week getting the egr cooler out and back in ,,and now its leaking coolant like crazy and cant find the leak,cause of all the junk on top of engine,,cant see shit :uh: and i dont have time now to take all back apart so i gota just drop it off somewhere and pay to have it fixed :angry:
> *



I told you what the deal was homie.... you wanna this motor or not? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/03-07-6.0-E...2QQcmdZViewItem


or you could bust this move... :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Whats up Westside?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 20 2009, 09:05 AM~14524300
> *dude spent a week getting the egr cooler out and back in ,,and now its leaking coolant like crazy and cant find the leak,cause of all the junk on top of engine,,cant see shit :uh: and i dont have time now to take all back apart so i gota just drop it off somewhere and pay to have it fixed :angry:
> *


it could be worse j


----------



## livin_low

whats good pinky :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 20 2009, 03:44 PM~14528424
> *it could be worse j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i beleive id be un hooking that trailer or something shit but then again maybe with full coverage id leave it hooked up :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Thats ok pank if it makes you ffeel better my tranny is out again.


----------



## livin_low

hi rob :wave:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 20 2009, 03:39 PM~14528361
> *Whats up Westside?
> *



you ready to do some bumper check'n :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I can't wait to drink beer! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 20 2009, 06:46 PM~14530735
> *I can't wait to drink beer! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

Randy you ready to fire up that grill :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 20 2009, 06:07 PM~14530293
> *i beleive id be un hooking that trailer or something shit but then again maybe with full coverage id leave it hooked up  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 20 2009, 08:48 PM~14530767
> *x2 :biggrin:
> 
> Randy you ready to fire up that grill :biggrin:
> *


Man, I've had nothing but trouble getting the grill here. I had to retire the old one. I ordered the top of the line Webber gas unit. Was supposed to be here a week and a half ago. Finnaly shipped two days ago. Got it to Chads to put it together and opened the box and the top of the grill was crushed. They "rushed" another one. Supposed to be here tomorrow. Cutting it close huh! :angry:


----------



## granpa

whats up JOHN AND MATT


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jul 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14531051
> *whats up JOHN AND MATT
> *


shit chillin cant wait tell sat


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 20 2009, 07:10 PM~14531085
> *shit chillin cant wait tell sat
> *


you staying in cinn sat night


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 20 2009, 09:32 PM~14530571
> *Thats ok pank if it makes you ffeel better my tranny is out again.
> *




funny thing is, my old 7.3 FORD with AUTO trans STILL runs and drives great like a muthafukka... except I run out of fuel cuz I finally fixed the gas gauge... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jul 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14531134
> *you staying in cinn sat night
> *


Sat is the night to stay.


----------



## granpa

u know I know but Johns got family there so its hard to tell sometimes, if we don't get to fu#%ed up i think were going out on the town with big Ted if you want to JOHN :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

J do you happen to have any of these braces made for a 78 monte? pm me and let me know also a price to


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jul 20 2009, 09:22 PM~14531242
> *u know I know but Johns got family there so its hard to tell sometimes, if we don't get to  fu#%ed up i think were going out on the town with big Ted if you want to JOHN :biggrin:
> *


 
Key words right thier :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

PINKY................................I tought of some things that I don't have that I did. Call me after 3:00 whenever you can.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 21 2009, 10:06 AM~14536800
> *PINKY................................I tought of some things that I don't have that I did. Call me after 3:00 whenever you can.
> *


His phone is broke newton you have to call him.........


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 21 2009, 01:16 PM~14538220
> *His phone is broke newton you have to call him.........
> *


AKA Elvis :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jul 20 2009, 07:29 PM~14531274
> *J do you happen to have any of these braces made for a 78 monte? pm me and let me know also a price to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no i could make some,just alittle busy right now,when do you need them by??oh $100


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jul 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14531051
> *whats up JOHN AND MATT
> *



whats up Pat you ready for this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14538870
> *AKA Elvis  :nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: _UH....huhhhhhhhh_! you know what I'm saying.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 21 2009, 02:16 PM~14538220
> *His phone is broke Newton you have to call him.........
> *


OK tommorow.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 21 2009, 03:34 PM~14539175
> *no i could make some,just alittle busy right now,when do you need them by??oh $100
> *


I was gonna ask pat and them if they could pick them up for me when they are down there this weekend and I would just drop them off the money, but if your to busy that's cool.. just let me know


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jul 20 2009, 07:13 PM~14531134
> *you staying in cinn sat night
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 21 2009, 07:19 PM~14543494
> *yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


 :biggrin: will be a good time


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 21 2009, 03:54 PM~14541428
> *whats up Pat you ready for this weekend :biggrin:
> *


you know it, just make sure you bring them boards :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jul 21 2009, 09:42 PM~14543809
> *you know it, just make sure you bring them boards :0
> *


You guys throw corn?


----------



## granpa

i try :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jul 21 2009, 06:30 PM~14542907
> *I was gonna ask pat and them if they could pick them up for me when they are down there this weekend and I would just drop them off the money, but if your to busy that's cool.. just let me know
> *


yeah i wont be able to get to them by this weekend,but if by chance i do il give it to pat and you can just send me the money later


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 22 2009, 09:15 PM~14553976
> *yeah i wont be able to get to them by this weekend,but if by chance i do il give it to pat and you can just send me the money later
> *


that works to.. I already talked to pat and he said he could get them.. just let me know if you do and I'll make sure to hold the money back for you.. I know your busy so if you don't thats cool to I just figured it would save shipping


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 1sexytre

what up pink


----------



## 1sexytre

ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 24 2009, 03:11 PM~14571716
> *ready to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That ant a wagon  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 24 2009, 01:11 PM~14571716
> *ready to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sell me the rear fillers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 24 2009, 05:00 PM~14574042
> *sell me the rear fillers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ok how much you give me for the rear fillers lol :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 25 2009, 06:09 AM~14577642
> *ok how much you give me for the rear fillers lol :biggrin:
> *



how much you asking :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 25 2009, 08:01 AM~14577968
> *how much you asking  :biggrin:
> *


name your price man :biggrin: 















lol man they are busted jp


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 24 2009, 03:11 PM~14571716
> *ready to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The Regal was working congrats Rick


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 25 2009, 06:33 PM~14581097
> *name your price man  :biggrin:
> lol man they are busted jp
> *


200.00?


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 26 2009, 06:51 AM~14583888
> *200.00?
> *


they are busted up man :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 25 2009, 10:28 PM~14582586
> *The Regal was working congrats Rick
> *


thanks ted i was watchin my video and looks to me like she was right with that 62 pretty even it was all in fun batts wasnt that charged and could have used a new motor lol but all in all its first timei think she did good mt sister is super happy about it now we just gotta teach her to hit the switch lol thanks bro i love kickin it with you westsiders :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 26 2009, 08:10 AM~14584234
> *they are busted up man  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 26 2009, 10:13 AM~14584249
> *thanks ted i was watchin my video and looks to me like she was right with that 62 pretty even it was all in fun  batts wasnt that charged and could have used a new motor lol but all in all its first  timei think she did good mt sister is super happy about it now we just gotta teach her to hit the switch lol thanks bro i love kickin it with you westsiders :biggrin:
> *


Im sure by next picnic Pank will have her hitting it from the door  :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14585081
> *Im sure by next picnic Pank will have her hitting it from the door    :biggrin:
> *


that be funny :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 26 2009, 11:13 AM~14584249
> *thanks ted i was watchin my video and looks to me like she was right with that 62 pretty even it was all in fun  batts wasnt that charged and could have used a new motor lol but all in all its first  timei think she did good mt sister is super happy about it now we just gotta teach her to hit the switch lol thanks bro i love kickin it with you westsiders :biggrin:
> *


Another one infected with the hopping virus...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

Glad you guys had a another good picnic despite the weather in the morning..


----------



## 85REGAL

To anyone that needs Regal Fillers, front and rear, go to 

http://www.replica-plastics.com/


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jul 27 2009, 07:06 AM~14591465
> *To anyone that needs Regal Fillers, front and rear, go to
> 
> http://www.replica-plastics.com/
> *



:twak: 100% JUNK those are the ppl i bought my last ones from the body lines dont line up the holes dont line up and they crack DO NOT BUY FROM THEM :nono: 

fuck it ill spend 500-800 dollars on the real shit its worth every penny

good parts arent cheap,cheap parts arent good


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14585081
> *Im sure by next picnic Pank will have her hitting it from the door    :biggrin:
> *


lets put a frame and stuff underneath it and il teach her  :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 27 2009, 10:17 AM~14591835
> *lets put a frame and stuff underneath it and il teach her   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 27 2009, 10:28 AM~14591552
> *:twak:  100% JUNK those are the ppl i bought my last ones from the body lines dont line up the holes dont line up and they crack DO NOT BUY FROM THEM  :nono:
> 
> fuck it ill spend 500-800 dollars on the real shit its worth every penny
> 
> good parts arent cheap,cheap parts arent good
> *


livin low ..wes.. got some nice fillers from someone maybe he will chime in a remind us where they were from ..i think they were actualkly fiberglass so it wouldnt be an issue to bodywork them to perfection


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 27 2009, 08:17 AM~14591835
> *lets put a frame and stuff underneath it and il teach her   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXTACY

:angry:


----------



## livin_low

:biggrin: if im not mistaken i order all my stuff for my regal from 

www.buickfarm.com


----------



## edelmiro13

TELL THAT SANDBLASTER TO GET BLASTING CHINGADO :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

whats good pinky .....


----------



## timdog57

Thanks for bringing the car back. I owe you for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 27 2009, 07:28 AM~14591552
> *:twak:  100% JUNK those are the ppl i bought my last ones from the body lines dont line up the holes dont line up and they crack DO NOT BUY FROM THEM  :nono:
> 
> ill spend 500-800 dollars on the real shit its worth every penny
> 
> good parts arent cheap,cheap parts arent good
> *


 :uh: It was just a suggestion calm down, ok you a bad experience so now we all know about them...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 12:57 PM~14605760
> *:uh: It was just a suggestion calm down, ok you a bad experience so now we all know about them...
> *


what happened to you? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 12:57 PM~14605760
> *:uh: It was just a suggestion calm down, ok you a bad experience so now we all know about them...
> *


im calm homie just lettin you know that thats a no go to make it clear to save other ppl the agravation  :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky, what's good homie


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 28 2009, 04:59 AM~14602158
> *Thanks for bringing the car back.  I owe you for sure.  :thumbsup:
> *


Stop being so sensitive mfer and bring that ride out :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14607421
> *Stop being so sensitive mfer and bring that ride out :cheesy:
> *



lolol damn hey rob jimmy got us drunk in the parkin lot so we don't make it back over there lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 28 2009, 03:42 PM~14607421
> *Stop being so sensitive mfer and bring that ride out :cheesy:
> *



sensitive ass mo fos down there in ohio :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 27 2009, 07:28 AM~14591552
> *:twak:  100% JUNK those are the ppl i bought my last ones from the body lines dont line up the holes dont line up and they crack DO NOT BUY FROM THEM  :nono:
> 
> fuck it ill spend 500-800 dollars on the real shit its worth every penny
> 
> good parts arent cheap,cheap parts arent good
> *



just a little fyi doesnt matter how much you spend on fillers if your hitting the bumper hard like you should be the fillers wont last long any way. i put brand new ones on mine smashed the back bumper and they cracked


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 28 2009, 01:38 PM~14606134
> *what happened to you? :biggrin:
> *


Man J, had a business meeting the same day as the show and forgot about it, was all ready to go when my wife reminded me. I was like :buttkick: Anyone take pics of the hop?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

LOOK IN SHOWS AND EVENTS SOME PICS IN THERE


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14608403
> *sensitive ass mo fos down there in ohio  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


kentucky


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## turbospirites

sup pinky! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

whats up pinky man when we gonna finish the wagon at least get that bitch drivable for now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 30 2009, 08:21 AM~14625776
> *whats up pinky man when we gonna finish the wagon at least get that bitch drivable for now
> *


next week for sure,,had to do some rearranging,,in the garage :biggrin: still waiting on the 65 frame to get back from the blaster :uh: dropped my 63 off to pinhead :0 :0 dropped my truck of to get fixed :cheesy: made some shelves in the garage to store more junk :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 30 2009, 03:28 PM~14628242
> *next week for sure,,had to do some rearranging,,in the garage :biggrin:            still waiting on the 65 frame to get back from the blaster :uh: dropped my 63 off to pinhead :0  :0 dropped my truck of to get fixed :cheesy: made some shelves in the garage to store more junk :biggrin:
> *



 

HEY I'LL TAKE SOME OF THAT JUNK OFF YOUR HANDS HOMIE IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYMORE ROOM


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 30 2009, 03:28 PM~14628242
> *next week for sure,,had to do some rearranging,,in the garage :biggrin:  still waiting on the 65 frame to get back from the blaster :uh: dropped my 63 off to pinhead :0  :0 dropped my truck of to get fixed :cheesy: made some shelves in the garage to store more junk :biggrin:
> *




baller shit right there


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 30 2009, 12:28 PM~14628242
> *next week for sure,,had to do some rearranging,,in the garage :biggrin:  still waiting on the 65 frame to get back from the blaster :uh: dropped my 63 off to pinhead  :0  :0 dropped my truck of to get fixed :cheesy: made some shelves in the garage to store more junk :biggrin:
> *


no thats balla shit right there


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin: no thats called im going to be broke as hell :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

well if your going to be broke might as well have a sick ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 30 2009, 12:28 PM~14628242
> *next week for sure,,had to do some rearranging,,in the garage :biggrin:  still waiting on the 65 frame to get back from the blaster :uh: dropped my 63 off to pinhead :0  :0 dropped my truck of to get fixed :cheesy: made some shelves in the garage to store more junk :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Do you have any more pinky shirts still ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jul 31 2009, 11:53 PM~14644670
> *Do you have any more pinky shirts still ?
> *


not at the moment,,doing a new design, soon as its done should have some out


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks again Pank :h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 1 2009, 01:41 PM~14647185
> *Thanks again Pank  :h5:
> *


anytime homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

finally got the frame back from the sandblaster :uh: only to find out he doubled the damn price :angry: but oh well time to get to work!!


















my shop dogs :biggrin: 
diesel








blue(looks like he was in a windstorm) :biggrin: 
















elco frame still hanging around :biggrin: 








finishing up on ricks wagon
















had to freshen up teds front end alittle


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 1 2009, 05:46 PM~14647539
> *finally got the frame back from the sandblaster :uh: only to find out he doubled the damn price :angry: but oh well time to get to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shop dogs :biggrin:
> diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue(looks like he was in a windstorm) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elco frame still hanging around :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finishing up on ricks wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to freshen up teds front end alittle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOU ONE BUSY MAN........LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

damn rick your car needs a bath


----------



## 1sexytre

lol ill let you wash if you want homie


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 2 2009, 07:31 AM~14651206
> *lol ill let you wash if you want homie
> *


thats ok homie


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,I'm ready for a frame whenever u are homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Aug 2 2009, 11:31 AM~14652167
> *Wuzup pinky,I'm ready for a frame whenever u are homie
> *


sounds good,,when ever your ready to bring the car down im ready homie


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## little chris




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Get the truck back yet homie?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 3 2009, 04:56 PM~14663446
> *Get the truck back yet homie?
> *


should be tomarow


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

J, get a hold of me soon brother


----------



## 1sexytre

tttt


----------



## 85REGAL

PANKY J! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

finally got my truck back and working :biggrin: just put the new bed on and just got to paint her up


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 5 2009, 09:55 PM~14687589
> *finally got my truck back and working :biggrin: just put the new bed on and just got to paint her up
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 5 2009, 09:55 PM~14687589
> *finally got my truck back and working :biggrin: just put the new bed on and just got to paint her up
> *



what was wrong with it?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 5 2009, 07:28 PM~14687980
> *what was wrong with it?
> *


egr cooler,,when the turbo was being put back on one of the o-rings got cut and smashed which caused more leaks :uh: but it seems to be all good now  $1500 later


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 5 2009, 10:34 PM~14688040
> *egr cooler,,when the turbo was being put back on one of the o-rings got cut and smashed which caused more leaks :uh: but it seems to be all good now  $1500 later
> *



not bad... could have been alot worse..... seems like it would be alot easier to pull the front clip off to work on that damn motor... :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 6 2009, 02:28 AM~14687980
> *what was wrong with it?
> *


They circled the problem and painted it blue. It's in the middle of the grille.

Pinky's problem:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 5 2009, 10:37 PM~14688065
> *They circled the problem and painted it blue. It's in the middle of the grille.
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i knew you were going to say something like that :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

you putting the semi rims back on it, or did they mess the truck up to begin with?


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 5 2009, 07:37 PM~14688065
> *They circled the problem and painted it blue. It's in the middle of the grille.
> 
> Pinky's problem:
> *


fuckin the real chris is back


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 5 2009, 07:43 PM~14688141
> *you putting the semi rims back on it, or did they mess the truck up to begin with?
> *


nope running that bitch stock,,took my chip off ,sold the wheels,,just got air intake and exhaust :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 5 2009, 10:46 PM~14688179
> *nope running that bitch stock,,took my chip off ,sold the wheels,,just got air intake and exhaust :biggrin:
> *



the programmer is what burnt up my IDM... cost me about $1000 after it was all said an done


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yep il never put another one on


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 6 2009, 11:31 PM~14696613
> *yep il never put another one on
> *


I always thought the programmer thing sounded too good to be true. If the engine could do all that AND get better economy SAFELY, why didn't the manufacturer "program" it the same way?


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 6 2009, 07:38 PM~14698072
> *I always thought the programmer thing sounded too good to be true. If the engine could do all that AND get better economy SAFELY, why didn't the manufacturer "program" it the same way?
> *


Good point Chris, even Ford would have thought of that... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

hey J i was tryin to call you to see if you had time tomarrow to grab my car cris said he could if you were avail ..thanks bro


----------



## edelmiro13

LETS SEE THAT FRAME HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 8 2009, 09:57 PM~14714589
> *LETS SEE THAT FRAME HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


il try to get some pics up tomarow


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 9 2009, 01:00 AM~14714610
> *il try to get some pics up tomarow
> *


THATS COOL AT LEAST THAT WOULD KEEP ME MOTIVATED AFTER YOU RUINED MY SATURDAY  ............J/K HOMIE


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 8 2009, 10:03 PM~14714620
> *THATS COOL AT LEAST THAT WOULD KEEP ME MOTIVATED AFTER YOU RUINED MY SATURDAY   ............J/K HOMIE
> *


quit yelling at me :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Aug 9 2009, 08:15 AM~14716159
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


busy busy  still on for next weekend ??


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

you know this...


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 9 2009, 09:22 PM~14719427
> *Bills Car WORKIN today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Monte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 9 2009, 06:58 PM~14719770
> *
> *


damn you switch retarded fool :biggrin: both look good


----------



## Rob @ RNL

tell bill HELMET ON :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 10 2009, 01:05 PM~14726264
> *tell bill HELMET ON :biggrin:
> *


Atleast I'm not the only one that needs a helmet lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Aug 10 2009, 02:35 PM~14726522
> *Atleast I'm not the only one that needs a helmet lol
> *



its ok i will let u borrow jimmy from show n gos :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Aug 10 2009, 01:35 PM~14726522
> *Atleast I'm not the only one that needs a helmet lol
> *


you still stopping by this week?? :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

Tonight I will be by


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Somebody needs to by the 79! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Is it a 2 door 










or a 4 door










:dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cant see the pics :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 11 2009, 07:31 PM~14739505
> *cant see the pics  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed :cheesy:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 10 2009, 04:05 PM~14726264
> *tell bill HELMET ON :biggrin:
> *



dont make one big enough...


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 08:57 PM~14737310
> *Is it a 2 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Awesome.


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 08:57 PM~14737310
> *Is it a 2 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Hey, I think that truck in the background is the 454 donor for my Nova....


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 03:57 PM~14737310
> *Is it a 2 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


At least they dont have stupid grills in em! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 6 2009, 09:38 PM~14698072
> *I always thought the programmer thing sounded too good to be true. If the engine could do all that AND get better economy SAFELY, why didn't the manufacturer "program" it the same way?
> *


Same thing I was thinking.


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 11 2009, 07:39 PM~14740903
> *Hey, I think that truck in the background is the 454 donor for my Nova....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: whos 63


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 12 2009, 05:18 PM~14749246
> *:cheesy:  whos 63
> *



1 of 37 cars that CP owns


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 12 2009, 03:23 PM~14749282
> *1 of 37 cars that CP owns
> *



damn rich people :angry:


----------



## .TODD

and is that a grandnational hiding hno:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 12 2009, 05:30 PM~14749307
> *and is that a grandnational hiding  hno:
> *


That's #2 of #37 that CP owns....... He doesnt play


----------



## livin_low

one of my favorite is car # 3 the 62 vert


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 12 2009, 06:28 PM~14749304
> *damn rich people  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Aug 12 2009, 05:52 PM~14749377
> *one of my favorite  is car # 3 the 62 vert
> *


Car #4 the green monte is really growing on me.. Thats a nice car.


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14749623
> *Car #4 the green monte is really growing on me.. Thats a nice car.
> *



Yeah I like that one too


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

:biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 12 2009, 07:33 PM~14749623
> *Car #4 the green monte is really growing on me.. Thats a nice car.
> *


im already liking car #19 "the nova" when its finished


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 12 2009, 07:33 PM~14749623
> *Car #4 the green monte is really growing on me.. Thats a nice car.
> *


i didnt know that was his car......fockin baller.......lol


----------



## 187_Regal

meet tim villa.......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 13 2009, 02:25 PM~14758488
> *meet tim villa.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Good stuff.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 9 2009, 01:00 AM~14714610
> *il try to get some pics up tomarow
> *


ANY PICS YET?


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 13 2009, 07:25 PM~14758488
> *meet tim villa.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was thinking Tim the Tooldog Taylor....

In my best Al voice:
"I don't think so, Tim."


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 12 2009, 10:28 PM~14749304
> *damn rich people  :angry:
> *


The secret to being "rich":

1. Work.
2. Eat.
3. Sleep.
4. Don't have kids.

Repeat steps 1-4 EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Aug 13 2009, 01:25 PM~14758488-->
> 
> 
> 
> meet tim villa.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bbbaaawhwhwhwhhhahahahahahahahahaa!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CP_@Aug 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14762764
> *The secret to being "rich":
> 
> 1. Work.
> 2. Eat.
> 3. Sleep.
> 4. Don't have kids.
> 
> Repeat steps 1-4 EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 13 2009, 09:48 PM~14762718
> *I was thinking Tim the Tooldog Taylor....
> 
> In my best Al voice:
> "I don't think so, Tim."
> *




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 13 2009, 06:53 PM~14762764
> *The secret to being "rich":
> 
> 1. Work.
> 2. Eat.
> 3. Sleep.
> 4. Don't have kids.
> 
> Repeat steps 1-4 EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY.
> *


good then i am on the right path. :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14767052
> *good then i am on the right path.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1sexytre

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## livin_low

What's up Pinky


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14762764
> *The secret to being "rich":
> 
> 1. Work.
> 2. Eat.
> 3. Sleep.
> 4. Don't have kids.
> 
> Repeat steps 1-4 EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY.
> *


I should have been rich along time ago if thats the way :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 13 2009, 06:53 PM~14762764
> *The secret to being "rich":
> 
> 1. Work.
> 2. Eat.
> 3. Sleep.
> 4. Don't have kids.
> 
> Repeat steps 1-4 EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 17 2009, 06:25 AM~14790427
> *I should have been rich along time ago if thats the way :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


You would have been rich but wasted all your money on stupid trucks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## HardTimes92

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14762764
> *The secret to being "rich":
> 
> 1. Work.
> 2. Eat.
> 3. Sleep.
> 4. Don't have kids.
> 
> Repeat steps 1-4 EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY.
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Aug 17 2009, 12:53 PM~14793128
> *You would have been rich but wasted all your money on stupid trucks
> *


WOW.....................


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

:angry:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Aug 17 2009, 12:53 PM~14793128
> *You would have been rich but wasted all your money on stupid trucks
> *


nope wAsted all your money pro hopper paid for stupid truck. Love them trucks
Learned alot from them. Started in the streets and will 
End in them. Look for the rides they will be there. Where's your hopper???? That's what I thought???????!!!


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 17 2009, 08:31 PM~14798768
> *nope wAsted all your money pro hopper paid for stupid truck. Love them trucks
> Learned alot from them.  Started in the streets and will
> End in them. Look for the rides they will be there.  Where's your hopper???? That's what I thought???????!!!
> *


Oh that stupid g body. It is gone but got something in the works.


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 17 2009, 01:25 PM~14790427
> *I should have been rich along time ago if thats the way :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


You forgot the "". You are "rich" like me.


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, WSL63

whats up ryan....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14762764
> *The secret to being "rich":
> 
> 1. Work.
> 2. Eat.
> 3. Sleep.
> 4. Don't have kids.
> 
> Repeat steps 1-4 EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY.
> *


that is true.  but I love my kids hopefully they will do the 4 steps and take care of me. LOL. yea right


----------



## LowIndyd

> [/quote What's happening pinky? Everything good your way? I saw there was a page dedicated to WS picnic in the September LRM. That's whats up!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 18 2009, 06:55 AM~14802269
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, WSL63
> 
> whats up ryan....
> *


What up the Real King Of The Villy................. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> [/quote What's happening pinky? Everything good your way? I saw there was a page dedicated to WS picnic in the September LRM. That's whats up!
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

back on the elco :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 18 2009, 08:03 PM~14810812
> *back on the elco :biggrin:
> *



whats good pank


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Aug 18 2009, 09:45 PM~14809772
> *What up the Real King Of The Villy................. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 19 2009, 10:26 AM~14814473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



he is telling no lie....... :uh: its ok tim everyone knows.......lol


----------



## 85REGAL

PANKAY!!! :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 19 2009, 05:02 PM~14818506
> *he is telling no lie.......    :uh: its ok tim everyone knows.......lol
> *



Your shit don't hop no more remember. :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

you need a hug tim?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Whats happenin Pinky?


----------



## .TODD

comin along J :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice,,cant wait to see it finished


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 21 2009, 01:32 PM~14840821
> *nice,,cant wait to see it finished
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sexytre

whats up my boy j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 22 2009, 06:52 PM~14850132
> *whats up my boy j
> *


when you getting driveshaft done? :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 23 2009, 04:46 PM~14856372
> *when you getting driveshaft done? :biggrin:
> *


soon son :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 23 2009, 05:46 PM~14856372
> *when you getting driveshaft done? :biggrin:
> *



hey cracker ass cracker you get that in the mail yet ????


----------



## singlepumpking

does anybody know where the pinky monty is now? it was passed around like a dirty whore


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Aug 24 2009, 06:09 PM~14868326
> *does anybody know where the pinky monty is now? it was passed around like a dirty whore
> *



good question


----------



## juandik

yeah it is in mich. big bill has it


----------



## topless deuce

yes it is on the bumper all day still !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave: TTT


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 24 2009, 05:52 PM~14868120
> *hey cracker ass cracker you get that in the mail yet ????
> *


no but i havent checked today though :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 24 2009, 05:52 PM~14868120
> *hey cracker ass cracker you get that in the mail yet ????
> *


got it dude,,thanks homie  see you in september :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 25 2009, 06:02 PM~14878847
> *got it dude,,thanks homie  see you in september :biggrin:
> *



i was about to say shit you should have been had it lol

yea come on did you guys get rooms yet ???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 25 2009, 08:32 PM~14880518
> *:wave:
> *



what's up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 25 2009, 09:16 PM~14882005
> *i was about to say shit you should have been had it lol
> 
> yea come on did you guys get rooms yet ???
> *


no should we,,we usually wait but we can get um now


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 26 2009, 02:05 PM~14888086
> *no should we,,we usually wait but we can get um now
> *



YEA YOU MIGHT WANT TO MAN THEY ABOUT BOOKED UP
THE NUMBER IS ON THE BLUE FLYER AT THE BOTTOM


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 27 2009, 09:13 AM~14896977
> *YEA YOU MIGHT WANT TO MAN THEY ABOUT BOOKED UP
> THE NUMBER IS ON THE BLUE FLYER AT THE BOTTOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOODTIMES and the PINKYPIT will be there


----------



## big pimpin

Its Pinky bitches!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

some goodies after the paint shop cars gettin close hno: maybe i should paint it pink


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR PINKY BISHZ


----------



## 1sexytre

man shit pink i woke up 430 sat up for few was like fuck it i can lay back down another hour shit next thing i know i wake up like fuck its 830 and missed call from pinky :angry: :angry: 
i know you all had a blast dam it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 30 2009, 08:04 AM~14925544
> *man shit pink i woke up 430 sat up for few was like fuck it i can lay back down another hour shit next thing i know i wake up like fuck its 830 and missed call from pinky  :angry:  :angry:
> i know you all had a blast dam it
> *


yes we did,,,i even swang the PINK from the door :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 31 2009, 03:30 PM~14936450
> *yes we did,,,i even swang the PINK from the door :biggrin:
> *



we goin to Atlanta? :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

A Panky 

WESTSIDE NIGGAA'S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
from the door :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 31 2009, 04:47 PM~14939416
> *we goin to Atlanta?  :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 31 2009, 05:23 PM~14939805
> *yep
> *



:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 31 2009, 05:47 PM~14939416
> *we goin to Atlanta?  :biggrin:
> *



DON'T BE SHY COME ON


----------



## turbospirites

is the shop still next to the old brewskeys place?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Aug 31 2009, 09:45 PM~14943362
> *is the shop still next to the old brewskeys place?
> *


lalos shop is,but they dont have power,,i moved my shop back out to my house


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

*<span style=\'color:red\'>G-RIDES C.C.*


----------



## livin_low

What's good Pinky got the towncar done tonight. Never doing a frame swap without a lift ever again.


----------



## hugos76




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 1 2009, 02:35 PM~14949716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>G-RIDES C.C.
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 2 2009, 05:45 PM~14961533
> *
> *


Someone is trying to put evil thoughts in my head, there may be a split belly in my future! :0 Purple bumper BITCHES! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

On some real shit, does anyone know anyone who would be interested in buying my Impala??? Before I put it on craigslist & mautofied...


----------



## livin_low

whats up ted


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 04:17 PM~14972726
> *On some real shit, does anyone know anyone who would be interested in buying my Impala??? Before I put it on craigslist & mautofied...
> *


You have to put a price on it to sell it.............


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Sep 3 2009, 07:04 PM~14973850
> *whats up ted
> *


What's up Wes!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 3 2009, 07:54 PM~14974310
> *You have to put a price on it to sell it.............
> *



Well if someone is REALLY intrested in it they can PM me or CALL me and we can work out the logistics


----------



## edelmiro13

WHATS GOOD PINKY????


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 08:25 PM~14974569
> *Well if someone is REALLY intrested in it they can PM me or CALL me and we can work out the logistics
> *


They are going to think you want too much for it and not call.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 4 2009, 08:49 AM~14978998
> *They are going to think you want too much for it and not call.
> *



I dont expect to sell it on here anyway, if someone REALLY has the money & are REALLY intrested they will get ahold of me. Im not hard to deal with. Im not hurting for the money, so if no one wants it then its business as usual


----------



## Mideast

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt for pinky bitches!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 4 2009, 06:49 AM~14978998
> *They are going to think you want too much for it and not call.
> *



Damn tom where was you going in such a hurry to get to around one saw you cut through shell lol :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

well pinky i guess that guy isnt buying the towncar :angry: as soon as it sales i will get at you about starting on the 62


----------



## .TODD

2009 GS460 Lexus saffire pearl
2006 Cadillac escalade pearl white
snow white ice pearl
12 coats of clear


----------



## 1sexytre

what up my boy pink man had good time sat kickin it in lima got my mind off of shit


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 4 2009, 07:39 PM~14984908
> *2009 GS460 Lexus saffire pearl
> 2006 Cadillac escalade pearl white
> snow white ice pearl
> 12 coats of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## granpa

whats up J, if your still thinking about going to Michigan what time will you be going up and thanks again for coming up this past weekend


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 7 2009, 08:02 PM~15006573
> *whats up J, if your still thinking about going to Michigan what time will you be going up and thanks again for coming up this past weekend
> *



hummm???


----------



## granpa

whats up Chad, you going up to Michigan


----------



## livin_low

was good pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 4 2009, 06:38 AM~14978936
> *WHATS GOOD PINKY????
> *


just working homie! should be calling you soon


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Sep 7 2009, 05:02 PM~15006573
> *whats up J, if your still thinking about going to Michigan what time will you be going up and thanks again for coming up this past weekend
> *


not sure yet,still got to run it by everyone


----------



## .TODD

i tried to hit my car from the cord yesterday :uh: i was switch RETARTED i couldnt hit that shit for my life i was chippin like a mother i think i got 10 inchs :uh: :uh: :roflmao: but i can hit it real nice from the door how ass backwards is that :roflmao:

J i need some motors and some door hoppin tips cause i know your a seasoned veteran :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15015639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to hit my car from the cord yesterday  :uh:  i was switch RETARTED i couldnt hit that shit for my life i was chippin like a mother i think i got 10 inchs  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  but i can hit it real nice from the door how ass backwards is that  :roflmao:
> 
> J i need some motors and some door hoppin tips cause i know your a seasoned veteran  :0
> *


looks real nice bro,,should have that motor out this week  and as for tips,,,just practice practice practice :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 8 2009, 02:22 PM~15016440
> *looks real nice bro,,should have that motor out this week  and as for tips,,,just MOTORS MOTORS AND MORE MOTORS :biggrin:
> *




FIXED 
:nicoderm:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 8 2009, 02:36 PM~15016607
> *FIXED
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

well that to :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

nice 3


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Sep 9 2009, 02:54 PM~15029211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice 3
> *



thanks homie id like to think so cant wait till i get that rear and wishbone chromed winters comin hno: hno:


----------



## 187_Regal

What kind of fillers did you use?


----------



## mrbg

good luck homie


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 9 2009, 04:25 PM~15030032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fillers did you use?
> *



OG GM


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 7 2009, 11:51 PM~15009727
> *just working homie! should be calling you soon
> *


COOL IF YOU HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS EMAIL THEM TO ME WHEN YOU GET TIME THANKS


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 10 2009, 08:45 AM~15037366
> *COOL IF YOU HAVE SOME PROGRESS PICS EMAIL THEM TO ME WHEN YOU GET TIME THANKS
> *


word


----------



## yetti

Let's see some new pics Jason.


----------



## dlinehustler

Yeah take some pics of my frame :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 10 2009, 05:30 PM~15042951
> *Let's see some new pics Jason.
> *


you keep it quiet buddy :biggrin: try to get some pics soon,,im having some health issues (nothing real serious) so havent had a chance to do much here lately,,should be good in a few weeks


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 11 2009, 04:47 PM~15053947
> *you keep it quiet buddy :biggrin:  try to get some pics soon,,im having some health issues (nothing real serious) so havent had a chance to do much here lately,,should be good in a few weeks
> *


Excuses, Excuses. :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

What's going on Jamie? :wave:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15015639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to hit my car from the cord yesterday  :uh:  i was switch RETARTED i couldnt hit that shit for my life i was chippin like a mother i think i got 10 inchs  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  but i can hit it real nice from the door how ass backwards is that  :roflmao:
> 
> J i need some motors and some door hoppin tips cause i know your a seasoned veteran  :0
> *


Who did the frame on this car??? Pinky right???? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrbg

good luck


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 07:17 AM~15074419
> *Who did the frame on this car??? Pinky right????
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


brent PITBULL did the frame,uppers ,lowers and lower trailing arms and the pumps are PITBULL jason PINKY got all the equipment from brent build the rear end, wishbone moved the pivot point and got the car WORKIN they both put in alot of work  
























































































if it aint PIT it aint SHIT


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 07:28 AM~15074494
> *brent PITBULL did the frame,uppers ,lowers and lower trailing arms and the pumps are PITBULL  jason PINKY got all the equipment from brent build the rear end, wishbone moved the pivot point and got the car WORKIN they both put in alot of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it aint PIT it aint SHIT
> *


Really??? I thought brent molded all his frames and your frame isn't molded right???

How much did the frame alone run you ????? 

By the way nice regal you should chrome the rear end and slingshot next


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 14 2009, 07:44 AM~15074587
> *Really??? I thought brent molded all his frames and your frame isn't molded right???
> 
> How much did the frame alone run you ?????
> 
> By the way nice regal you should chrome the rear end and slingshot next
> *



agrred 100% i bustin ass to get that rear chromed i NEED that and i wanted the welds to show thats why i didnt get it molded when your welds are perfect i think it looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,how is everithing ur way homie


----------



## livin_low

hey pinky i see a frame swap and floor pans in my future like tax time


----------



## Classic Customs

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Sep 14 2009, 04:36 PM~15079423
> *hey pinky i see a frame swap and floor pans in my future like tax time
> *


werd


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 15 2009, 12:17 PM~15088408
> *:wave:
> *


hi there :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 15 2009, 12:17 PM~15088419
> *hi there :biggrin:
> *



WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT PHONE CALL? 818-901-6100


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 15 2009, 07:39 PM~15092561
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT PHONE CALL?  818-901-6100
> *


its coming,dealing with health issues at the moment :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 16 2009, 04:51 PM~15101429
> *its coming,dealing with health issues at the moment :biggrin:
> *



OK TAKE IT EASY THEN


----------



## showandgo

his boyfriend pushed in too far


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 17 2009, 11:25 AM~15108484
> *his boyfriend pushed in too far
> *



:0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 17 2009, 01:25 PM~15108484
> *his boyfriend pushed in too far
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 17 2009, 11:25 AM~15108484
> *his boyfriend pushed in too far
> *


my homie :biggrin:


----------



## CP

He's not gay. His boyfriend is.


----------



## edelmiro13

I'm tired of seeing pictures of G bodys on this thread get better J so we can start seeing them old schools your working on :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 17 2009, 07:36 PM~15112773
> *I'm tired of seeing pictures of G bodys on this thread get better J so we can start seeing them old schools your working on :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: What he said, but G-Body's are cars too! :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 18 2009, 08:29 AM~15116485
> *:uh: What he said, but Gay-Body's are cars too!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 18 2009, 05:29 AM~15116485
> *:uh: What he said, but G-Body's are cars too!  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :thumbsup: at least they aint imports


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 18 2009, 10:10 AM~15116973
> *:yessad:  :thumbsup:  at least they aint imports
> *


X20000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Sep 18 2009, 09:24 AM~15116697
> *:uh:                                                      :biggrin:
> *



Damn you Newton! :angry:


----------



## 85REGAL

What's good with you Tim?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 17 2009, 07:36 PM~15112773
> *I'm tired of seeing pictures of G bodys on this thread get better J so we can start seeing them old schools your working on :biggrin:
> *


yeah should be able to get back to work in a couple weeks , then its time to get serious :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 18 2009, 01:11 PM~15118465
> *What's good with you Tim?
> *


Busy as hell! Back to working on other peoples stuff before mine.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 18 2009, 10:50 AM~15117234
> *Damn you Newton!  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 18 2009, 10:47 AM~15118764
> *yeah should be able to get back to work in a couple weeks , then its time to get serious :biggrin:
> *


Went ahead and did that huh J.... :biggrin: Glad you good now.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 18 2009, 11:34 AM~15119129
> *Busy as hell!  Back to working on other peoples stuff before mine.
> *


whats up **** :biggrin: should be seeing your happy face in a few weeks,, im sure your looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 18 2009, 12:55 PM~15119704
> *whats up **** :biggrin: should be seeing your happy face in a few weeks,, im sure your looking forward to it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 18 2009, 03:55 PM~15119704
> *whats up **** :biggrin: should be seeing your happy face in a few weeks,, im sure your looking forward to it :biggrin:
> *


always. :biggrin:


----------



## mrhardline

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 17 2009, 02:25 PM~15108484
> *his boyfriend pushed in too far
> *


Yeah i heard his boyfreind is so gay he even had pinkys name tattooed on his ass :0 !!! 




















---JIMMY-BITCHES---


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 18 2009, 01:48 PM~15120112
> *always.  :biggrin:
> *


dude i just noticed how many posts youv had,,,you got way to much time on your hands :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Sep 18 2009, 03:54 PM~15120173
> *Yeah i heard his boyfreind is so gay he even had pinkys name tattooed on his ass  :0 !!!
> ---JIMMY-BITCHES---
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 18 2009, 02:00 PM~15120226
> *dude i just noticed how many posts youv had,,,you got way to much time on your hands :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Sep 18 2009, 02:54 PM~15120173
> *Yeah i heard his boyfreind is so gay he even had pinkys name tattooed on his ass  :0 !!!
> ---JIMMY-BITCHES---
> *



hey chad you fucker you ready for club obsession :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

What's up Chad


----------



## juandik

wow


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by CP_@Sep 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15112713
> *He's not gay. His boyfriend is.
> *


no doubt, hows it going chris, well and the rest of u fockers too i guess :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Jasons gay, hehe.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2009, 04:53 PM~15128065
> *no doubt, hows it going chris, well and the rest of u fockers too i guess :biggrin:
> *


hey old man you gonna make it next weekend ???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15128432
> *hey old man you gonna make it next weekend ???
> *


i dont think im gona be able to homie,,im going to be down for another two weeks,,sorry bro,,bad timing man


----------



## 1sexytre

ill get ahold of you first of week :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Sep 20 2009, 03:16 PM~15134075
> *ill get ahold of you first of week :biggrin:
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 21 2009, 10:05 AM~15140831
> *Wuzup pinky
> *


just recovering trying to get healthy,,so i can get back to work  soon as i get back at it bro il be ready for ya :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 21 2009, 03:11 PM~15143466
> *just recovering trying to get healthy,,so i can get back to work  soon as i get back at it bro il be ready for ya :biggrin:
> *


Ok homie I hope u get better


----------



## Pinky Bitches

brought in some help to try to get caught up alittle :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

supervising is great :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey look the elco still hasnt moved :biggrin: 

















gona be hard to make casper :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey rick the wagon told me it misses you and wants to know why its being neglected :biggrin: :biggrin: im just the messenger :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 09:44 AM~15075531
> *agrred 100% i bustin ass to get that rear chromed i NEED that and i wanted the welds to show thats why i didnt get it molded when your welds are perfect i think it looks bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


LOL thats what my dad tells me he says I shouldn't mold my work for that reason :biggrin: 

No I didn't know that brent doesn't mold all the frames he does


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 21 2009, 05:09 PM~15144749
> *brought in some help to try to get caught up alittle :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kicking some ass :biggrin: how many frames have you knocked out this year already :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg

I see Chad didn't make it over that lazy fucker :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

hey Pinky I will be back over to grind on the frame some more after work tomorrow


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 21 2009, 05:14 PM~15144795
> *hey rick the wagon told me it misses you and wants to know why its being neglected :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im just the messenger :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam it man i miss it too :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 21 2009, 06:34 PM~15145004
> *I see Chad didn't make it over that lazy fucker :biggrin:
> *


Chad is not lazy..............He is just not fast................... :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

dam that wagon needs a good as bath man something like i did with a licoln


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 21 2009, 08:09 PM~15144749
> *brought in some help to try to get caught up alittle :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 19 2009, 08:08 PM~15129003
> *i dont think im gona be able to homie,,im going to be down for another two weeks,,sorry bro,,bad timing man
> *



it's cool homie start getting your shit ready for next year though :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 21 2009, 06:45 PM~15145855
> *it's cool homie start getting your shit ready for next year though  :biggrin:
> *


yep we owe you one  hopefully il have my 63 done by then and my new stupid hopper :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

sup Jason, Hows it hangin >>>>or should I ask Jimmy??? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Sep 21 2009, 06:51 PM~15145929
> *sup Jason, Hows it hangin >>>>or should I ask Jimmy??? :biggrin:
> *


ha ha no ****


----------



## BGIZZLE

lookin good!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Have your minions look at my caddy.


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Sep 23 2009, 10:54 AM~15163729
> *Have your minions look at my caddy.
> *


Minions...... :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just had some more tests run  and im now radioactive for a week :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 25 2009, 04:35 PM~15186311
> *just had some more tests run  and im now radioactive for a week :biggrin:
> *



It's fun.... Turn the lights off and pull your pee-pee out!!! Yes it will glow!!! ask me how I know, go ahead ask me :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## juandik

you have to drink stuff ...ewww like pasty chalk ...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 25 2009, 02:35 PM~15186311
> *just had some more tests run  and im now radioactive for a week :biggrin:
> *



hold the pos and neg and charge dem batteries up :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## livin_low

Hey pink I will be back out Tues


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Sep 23 2009, 10:54 AM~15163729
> *Have your minions look at my caddy.
> *



Hey randy I looked for you your right its a caddy


----------



## juandik

it has a wied imprint on the fender...looks kinda like a chevy truck bed,really strange


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Whatever!

Jason had a barium enema!! lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Sep 27 2009, 07:10 PM~15201661
> *Whatever!
> 
> Jason had a barium enema!! lol
> *


wtf :0 :biggrin: throw in the ls monte and lets do that shit


----------



## Westside Mint 76

What the barium enema? I can get that hooked up for free for ya!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not the enema **** :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

What up Pinky kickin ass out there ????


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 28 2009, 05:23 PM~15211379
> *What up Pinky kickin ass out there ????
> *


just trying to survive homie


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

any of you guys going to dropt out in akron this weekend


----------



## Rob @ RNL

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 28 2009, 06:22 PM~15211358
> *not the enema **** :biggrin:
> *


I think pank is a homophobe. I know i spelled that wrong. but michelle said deal with it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

WHATS GOOD PIMPIN


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its getting cold :uh:


----------



## .TODD

member the caddi frame we spoke about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 i need that and let me know whats sup with the motor


----------



## .TODD




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 12:52 PM~15229045
> *
> *




thought you was comin to atl ??


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 30 2009, 02:45 PM~15230917
> *thought you was comin to atl ??
> *



yeah me too


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 30 2009, 11:51 AM~15229028
> *member the caddi frame we spoke about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  i need that and let me know whats sup with the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks sweet homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Westside Mint 76

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500570

J check it out


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt wat up jason


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## hugos76

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im glad you are keeping your car with me! .......hahahahaha


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 4 2009, 08:30 PM~15266026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad you are keeping your car with me! .......hahahahaha
> *


 :nicoderm: :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just going with the best out there my friend


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 5 2009, 12:59 PM~15271362
> *just going with the best out there my friend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 5 2009, 12:59 PM~15271362
> *just going with the best out there my friend
> *



But there is this one guy......hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2009, 09:41 AM~15280420
> *But there is this one guy......hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro ...i can put down one hells of a roll on paint job.....with the best lowe's paint out there.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 6 2009, 10:08 AM~15280550
> *hey bro ...i can put down one hells of a roll on paint job.....with the best lowe's paint out there.
> *



So Can I and I have the work to show for it on more than one car. lol :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 6 2009, 08:08 AM~15280550
> *hey bro ...i can put down one hells of a roll on paint job.....with the best lowe's paint out there.
> *


On the next rollin 16 1/2........................I rolled that shit................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2009, 12:49 PM~15281645
> *So Can I and I have the work to show for it on more than one car.  lol  :biggrin:
> *



you also have some custom painted shoes dont you? LOL


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 6 2009, 02:28 PM~15282573
> *you also have some custom painted shoes dont you? LOL
> *


 haha *** :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 5 2009, 12:59 PM~15271362
> *just going with the best out there my friend
> *


This is what I was talking about


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ahhh nice color :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2009, 04:51 PM~15283835
> *haha *** :biggrin:
> *


ol sensitive ass mofo....lol


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 6 2009, 06:47 PM~15284879
> *ahhh nice color :biggrin:
> *


will it be 16 different shades of ......green.....orange a peal or :dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Oct 6 2009, 06:41 AM~15280420-->
> 
> 
> 
> But there is this one guy......hahaha  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......haha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juandik_@Oct 6 2009, 07:08 AM~15280550
> *hey bro ...i can put down one hells of a roll on paint job.....with the best lowe's paint out there.
> *


yep me too, I had a OG supra with black laytex paint


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

rain rain go away :angry:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Whatzup pinky let me know when u b ready for da 62 homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 8 2009, 09:49 AM~15302209
> *Whatzup pinky let me know when u b ready for da 62 homie   :biggrin:
> *


when ever you can get it here homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

finally made it out to the garage and did a little work :biggrin: 
some of the 65


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the elco :biggrin: 


























man i just realized how dirty my shop is :0 :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2009, 02:56 PM~15304736
> *finally made it out to the garage and did a little work :biggrin:
> some of the 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



welds look sick jay by the way i got that the other day


----------



## Pinky Bitches

good deal homie


----------



## yetti

Looking good Jason. Everything but the garage anyways. :biggrin: If you work its going to get dirty.


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2009, 02:56 PM~15304736
> *finally made it out to the garage and did a little work :biggrin:
> some of the 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wasn't gonna try to be a dick on your topic but I was gonna say you should weld pipe in the coil towers looks badass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 8 2009, 03:22 PM~15304950
> *Looking good Jason. Everything but the garage anyways.  :biggrin: If you work its going to get dirty.
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 03:25 PM~15304982
> *I wasn't gonna try to be a dick on your topic but I was gonna say you should weld pipe in the coil towers looks badass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just hadnt got to that point,,been down due to ilness, should be moving along now 
and dont hesitate to be a critic,,im always looking to get better and learn more


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2009, 03:00 PM~15304763
> *the elco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i just realized how dirty my shop is :0  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gotta lot of hours in that frame and quite some more to go but its gonna look fucking sick when its done


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15304736
> *finally made it out to the garage and did a little work :biggrin:
> some of the 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





nice whos frame is that??? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

I wish I was closer to help.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 8 2009, 07:19 PM~15306476
> *I wish I was closer to help.
> *


NEXT WEEK............. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

true! :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15304736
> *finally made it out to the garage and did a little work :biggrin:
> some of the 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLAD YOUR FEELING BETTER..........LOOKS BIEN FIRME :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

See you this evening, and I may be able to help clean that shop up a little bit. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

Let me know if you wana trade some work


----------



## livin_low

that frame is looking good man


----------



## juandik

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=92647&st=35340


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 9 2009, 01:00 PM~15311568
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=92647&st=35340
> *


Jump on that shit son. :0


If I can get out of there at a descent time everyday I might be able to help next week.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Oct 9 2009, 09:33 AM~15310187
> *that frame is looking good man
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

is the elco gonna be pink :cheesy:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 10 2009, 09:04 AM~15318406
> *is the elco gonna be pink  :cheesy:
> *


it belongs to mr hardlines not pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 8 2009, 05:33 PM~15306045
> *nice whos frame is that???  :biggrin:
> *


homie from indy :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 10 2009, 08:17 AM~15318727
> *it belongs to mr hardlines not pinky
> *



DAMMIT i thought they were the same person :uh: :biggrin:

PINKY aka PINKY BITCHS aka J aka MR HARDLINES aka PRO DASH HITTER aka I WELD TO CAST IRON :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 06:24 AM~15310152
> * Let me know if you wana trade some work
> *


pm sent


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 10 2009, 08:59 AM~15318888
> *DAMMIT i thought they were the same person  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> PINKY aka PINKY BITCHS aka J aka MR HARDLINES aka PRO DASH HITTER aka I WELD TO CAST IRON  :cheesy:
> *


ha ha cast iron damn straight, have never had a problem YET :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 10 2009, 09:08 AM~15318914
> *ha ha cast iron damn straight, have never had a problem YET :biggrin:
> *



still goin strong :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1

:thumbsup:
NICE WORK BRO


YOU NEED FITTINGS AND HOSES GIVE ME A RING........YOU AND BRENT FROM PIT BULL ILL GIVE YOU GUYS WHOLESALE PRICING


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 10 2009, 11:51 AM~15318858
> *homie from indy :biggrin:
> *



I think I know that dude....  But he is NOT from indy... LOL


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 10 2009, 11:59 AM~15318888
> *DAMMIT i thought they were the same person  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> PINKY aka PINKY BITCHS aka J aka MR HARDHEAD aka PRO DASH HITTER aka I WELD TO CAST IRON  :cheesy:
> *


FIXED IT ...THAT IS THE SAME GUY


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 10 2009, 11:15 PM~15321901
> *I think I know that dude....    But he is NOT from indy... LOL
> *


Well you are right I'm not from Indy really from Texas but I live now in Indy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15323894
> *FIXED IT ...THAT IS THE SAME GUY
> *


lol you funny :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 10 2009, 04:25 PM~15320809
> *:thumbsup:
> NICE WORK BRO
> YOU NEED FITTINGS AND HOSES GIVE ME A RING........YOU AND BRENT FROM PIT BULL ILL GIVE YOU GUYS WHOLESALE PRICING
> *


will for sure thanks


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## 75HouseofGlass

I like the shop nice and clean the way it's supposed to be.
PM me and let me know if you plate plastic i have my Grill and headlight bezels i need chromed.


----------



## edelmiro13




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky,I will give u a call and let u know to bring da 62 down there it b soon


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 13 2009, 06:03 PM~15346924
> *Wuzup pinky,I will give u a call and let u know to bring da 62 down there it b soon
> *


 :0 :0 

Single or double?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 13 2009, 06:03 PM~15346924
> *Wuzup pinky,I will give u a call and let u know to bring da 62 down there it b soon
> *


COOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................










































four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Sorry for the loss! I hope everyone was ok! That is crazy!


----------



## livin_low

Damn homie that sucks.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: DAMN well thats replacable glad your ok stay strong


----------



## .TODD

you should get a nice check from ford for that shit


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

:0 
Maybe this time you will get a Cummins with a stick shift!  

(no ****)


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 09:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMN! Sorry to see that! :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Oct 15 2009, 09:35 AM~15365128
> *:0
> Maybe this time you will get a Cummins with a stick shift!
> 
> (no ****)
> *



:yes: you should of known better to buy a ford :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

Man that really sucks about your 4wheeler :biggrin: 




















j/k it will all work out man if the insurance company don't rape you :angry:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


son of a bitch son if it wasnt for bad luck you wouldnt have any at all glad your ok i guess one thing thats a plus is that it didnt catch the house on fire it was right in front of the garage


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 11:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucks that.... 6.0 are junk... glad I got the 7.3 non-backfiring model homie.....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

Damn bro, I hope you're OK. 
Wow, scary!


----------



## 187_Regal

sorry to hear that jason......hope everyone is ok.


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Dammmmm honie , I hope u ok bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah just alittle scary trying to put it out then i gave up and called 911 :biggrin: my daughter took some pics of it up in flames im going to try to post them tonight  thanks for all the support homies


----------



## CP

You need to start getting up on the other side of the bed. Or maybe just stay in bed!

As an old friend said: "It could be raining pussy and you'd get hit with a dick......"


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 09:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that sucks. Glad you are alright.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 15 2009, 06:07 PM~15370380
> *You need to start getting up on the other side of the bed. Or maybe just stay in bed!
> 
> As an old friend said: "It could be raining pussy and you'd get hit with a dick......"
> *


lol


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 15 2009, 09:07 PM~15370380
> *You need to start getting up on the other side of the bed. Or maybe just stay in bed!
> 
> As an old friend said: "It could be raining pussy and you'd get hit with a dick......"
> *


LOL.........

dam bro sorry about the truck hope everthings good


----------



## Westside Mint 76

You deserved it dick. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Oct 16 2009, 04:37 AM~15375274
> *You deserved it dick. :biggrin:
> *


i love you to :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Dude what teh fuck :uh: Im going to miss getting swamp ass in that truck, logged some miles in that bitch!!!! :tears: :angel:


----------



## LoudGuitars

Very Nice! :thumbsup: 

I'm diggin the shop, thats what I need big and clean, I'm tired of little shops and high rent


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 15 2009, 06:07 PM~15370380
> *You need to start getting up on the other side of the bed. Or maybe just stay in bed!
> 
> As an old friend said: "It could be raining pussy and you'd get hit with a dick......"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry to hear about your truck man, hope you doing well.


----------



## ~~RED~~

wow, Jason you did Lower the truck! when you doing the back? Im gonna think about that trade


----------



## ~~RED~~

oh yea, here is some pics of your car  







































oh yea, i have some good news, Evercoat call me and said they will sponsor the car! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 16 2009, 08:14 PM~15382767
> *oh yea, here is some pics of your car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, i have some good news, Evercoat call me and said they will sponsor the car! :biggrin:
> *


yeeeesssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 09:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Jason that sucks big time at least you didnt get hurt .Was that a powerstroke ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Suburban Swingin

midwest broke westcoast off in vegas.



















































[/quote]


----------



## 1sexytre

man j seein your truck sucks ass and damn it smelt like burning hell jk man dude cleaning on the wagon makes me feel good we need to measure for drive shaft


----------



## Pinky Bitches

fire investigator said looks like either some kinda switch or injectors could be cause :angry:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 19 2009, 08:36 AM~15399931
> *fire investigator said looks like either some kinda switch or injectors could be cause :angry:
> *



i think those guys jobs are amazing they have shit to work with literally its like flying blind


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 19 2009, 09:11 AM~15400198
> *i think those guys jobs are amazing they have shit to work with literally its like flying blind
> *


yeah it was kinda cool watching him go through everything :biggrin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 19 2009, 08:36 AM~15399931
> *fire investigator said looks like either some kinda switch or injectors could be cause :angry:
> *



Like you did it on purpose thats bullshit :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 19 2009, 10:36 AM~15399931
> *fire investigator said looks like either some kinda switch or injectors could be cause :angry:
> *



LOL!!!!! Sir are you aware that you have 16 switches like Dre??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

seem to ask a lot of questions about aftermarket stuff :uh: radio,tvs,air ride for the rear,cold ait intake,etc...
my adjuster comes out tomarow so well see what happens :uh:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 19 2009, 06:42 PM~15403985
> *seem to ask a lot of questions about aftermarket stuff :uh: radio,tvs,air ride for the rear,cold ait intake,etc...
> my adjuster comes out tomarow so well see what happens :uh:
> *



Hopefully a new truck now :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 19 2009, 06:26 PM~15405851
> *Hopefully a new truck now  :biggrin:
> *


nope cant afford a new one,,gona be a down grade :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 20 2009, 07:05 AM~15411095
> *nope cant afford a new one,,gona be a down grade :uh:
> *



you should get a nice chunk of change doesnt have to be a dually but you can get something thatll work  


you have anything after market in that truck? :scrutinize:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 20 2009, 08:11 AM~15411525
> *you should get a nice chunk of change doesnt have to be a dually but you can get something thatll work
> you have anything after market in that truck?  :scrutinize:
> *


has to be a dually to do what i do,,i transport cars for a salvage auction  3 car wedge all day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Downgrade is fine as long as it is a 7.3.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 20 2009, 11:52 AM~15411878
> *upgrade is fine as long as it is a cummins
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Oct 20 2009, 01:42 PM~15412693
> * :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Only if it is a stick


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 20 2009, 03:29 PM~15414000
> *Only if it is a stick
> *


no **** :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

well j i just hope it all works out in your favor not a deal like cough cough randy ya no wat im sayin man


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 20 2009, 08:13 AM~15411547
> *has to be a dually to do what i do,,i transport cars for a salvage auction  3 car wedge all day everyday :biggrin:
> *



:0 man o man dont tell them about that does investigator have acess to lil hes gonna have pics :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

he had insured for that


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

This is what I was telling you about J.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-62-63-64...=item3c9a7f9ad3


----------



## timdog57

Buy that shit now. lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 PM~15370380
> *You need to start getting up on the other side of the bed. Or maybe just stay in bed!
> 
> As an old friend said: "It could be raining pussy and you'd get hit with a dick......"
> *


 :roflmao: 

Well atleast you solved all your 6.0 problems ours is in the shop again for the second time this month with an oil leak. Glad no one was hurt. You got my vote for worst luck of all time award.


----------



## hydraulicmike

anyone seen this???


http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pts/1384401669.html

a hardtop for a convertable 64


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Oct 21 2009, 02:55 PM~15424981
> *anyone seen this???
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pts/1384401669.html
> 
> a hardtop for a convertable 64
> *


thats gay :biggrin: your guy never showed up today ****


----------



## Southside01




----------



## 1sexytre

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## Pinky Bitches

fuking insurance company now saying they dont cover my days missed off work :uh: wonder what else they gona come up with? :angry:


----------



## juandik

hmm wonder if you would be wise to lawyer up .......sad to say ,but you may be forced to do so.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

been thinking the same thing :uh:


----------



## 1sexytre

damn it son wtf no days off work covered thats some mess


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 1 2009, 05:46 PM~14647539
> *
> blue(looks like he was in a windstorm) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elco frame still hanging around :biggrin:
> 
> *


cool lookin dane just got me another one shes solid blue


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 23 2009, 08:08 PM~15450462
> *cool lookin dane just got me another one shes solid blue
> *


thanks hes a big baby :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

haha mine to but scares the hell out of everybody


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yep :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 25 2009, 10:41 AM~15459655
> *
> *


Got some 88 Ds For Sale 13s incase anyone in Cincy is intrested


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 23 2009, 02:49 PM~15445938
> *been thinking the same thing :uh:
> *



get a new truck yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 25 2009, 05:47 PM~15462747
> *get a new truck yet?
> *


nope insurance taking their sweet time :uh: think im going to get a cummins,seems to be the best for what i do  new fords are by far the best looking truck out,,but the 6.4 is horrible and they arent doing a new engine until 2011 and who knows if it will hold up,,ford hasnt had a good engine since the 7.3,,,duramax i just dont know,, so cummins 5.9 seems to be the most dependable and best for gas mileage


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/1397106134.html

cummins for $1500... ghetto looking truck, but you said you wanted a downgrade


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 25 2009, 08:53 PM~15462776
> *
> nope insurance taking their sweet time  :uh:  think im going to get a cummins,seems to be the best for what i do   new fords are by far the best looking truck out,,but the 6.4 is horrible and they arent doing a new engine until 2011 and who knows if it will hold up,,ford hasnt had a good engine since the 7.3,,,duramax i just dont know,, so cummins 5.9 seems to be the most dependable and best for gas mileage
> *


Just make sure you get a stick!  






































( NO **** )


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

here is a truck like mine, but Stick ( for all the homos ) $2500 :biggrin: 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/ctd/1434061123.html


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 25 2009, 11:48 AM~15460308
> *Got some 88 Ds For Sale 13s incase anyone in Cincy is intrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much?


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 26 2009, 06:09 AM~15467424
> *
> *


Wuzup jason I'm gonna give u a call later


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 26 2009, 06:29 AM~15467510
> *Wuzup jason I'm gonna give u a call later
> *


sorry bro, my phone doestnt work half the time ,,got your message at 10pm :uh: but thats fine ,just when ever your ready


----------



## Classic Customs

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 11:48 AM~15364768
> *well just trying to got to work today,,truck wouldnt start tried kept cranking and cranking then backfired and ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four wheeler parked in front of truck :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvBm894SDbQ...rom=PL&index=10


http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2...call.html?cat=3

:0 

Get paid homie!


----------



## juandik

hmmm, wonder if they would be replacing those vehicles with thier defective parts.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 30 2009, 06:30 PM~15516425
> *hmmm, wonder if they would be replacing those vehicles with thier defective parts.
> *


It is something to look into for sure!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Oct 30 2009, 02:45 PM~15516131
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvBm894SDbQ...rom=PL&index=10
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2...call.html?cat=3
> 
> :0
> 
> Get paid homie!
> *



fuck ford straight up if they dont take care of those people


----------



## Dylante63

its a switch that is not fused. 6.0 liters or 2004 and newer dont have that cruise switch


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

get a truck yet pinky?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no insurance money yet,,but im getting a rollback then getting a truck later


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 1 2009, 11:09 PM~15531710
> *no insurance money yet,,but im getting a rollback then getting a truck later
> *


Make sure the rollback has at least a 21 foot bed!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the one im looking at has a 19 ft bed,,but i would still be able to put a dually on it :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 2 2009, 08:37 AM~15534998
> *the one im looking at has a 19 ft bed,,but i would still be able to put a dually on it :biggrin:
> *


Frames on a rottiserie need to have 20+ feet!


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 2 2009, 10:08 AM~15535248
> *Frames on a rottiserie need to have 20+ feet!
> *


i am sure with all the fab equip we own ,it would be nothing to fab an extention built for that purpose :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

65 frame just finished painting,getting ready to assemble(FINALLY) :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

motor mounts we made for the elco(VERY BEEFY) :biggrin: 










































more tabs for trany mount


----------



## Pinky Bitches

more goodies for the elco


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just seperated this x-frame from a rust bucket heading to the scrap yard,,wrapping this one for a guy in cleveland  getting ready to strip it down and off to sandblaster


----------



## livin_low

the 65 frame looks good :biggrin: .


----------



## matdogg




----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Bout time you cleaned that shop up! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 3 2009, 08:50 AM~15546674
> *Bout time you cleaned that shop up! :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 3 2009, 05:50 AM~15546674
> *Bout time you cleaned that shop up! :biggrin:
> *


yeah it was getting bad,,between me being sick and my truck deal,,havent been able to do much :uh:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 2 2009, 04:23 PM~15538538
> *65 frame just finished painting,getting ready to assemble(FINALLY) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good Mr. J :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 3 2009, 07:57 AM~15547172
> *Looks real good Mr. J  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro,,glad your being patient and understanding


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 11:08 AM~15547243
> *thanks bro,,glad your being patient and understanding
> *


Its cool bro no big rush on my end just do what you do I know everthings in good hands


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 2 2009, 06:37 AM~15534998
> *the one im looking at has a 19 ft bed,,but i would still be able to put a dually on it :biggrin:
> *


 it's real tight with a crew cab.sorry to see/hear about your truck.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 3 2009, 02:31 PM~15550723
> *it's real tight with a crew cab.sorry to see/hear about your truck.
> *


really,,might have to get a 21 then,,and thanks homie


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 07:02 PM~15552830
> *really,,might have to get a 21 then,,and thanks homie
> *


plus i can do 72"limos with my 21' it hangs over alittle but it's all good.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 2 2009, 04:37 AM~15534998
> *the one im looking at has a 19 ft bed,,but i would still be able to put a dually on it :biggrin:
> *


My truck has 19ft bed on it and i just put a 92 for f350 crew cab dually on it no problem the bed of dually hung off but the wheels where on the bed with half ft to spare  my truck is for sale too http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## All Out Customs

Man just saw the pics of the truck. I hope you get your replacement truck soon bro.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

insurance companies suck :uh:


----------



## juandik

any news?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nope,,they passed it on to a supervisor and said should know something today :uh:


----------



## juandik

If they try and give you some bullshit,talk to a lawyer before you give any response or take a check that might be binding...never know with this crap


----------



## 1sexytre

drive shafts suck dick slip yoke havin it cut and balanced and some kind of carrier bearing damn 452.00


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Nov 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15559540
> *drive shafts suck dick slip yoke havin it cut and balanced and some kind of carrier bearing damn 452.00
> *


 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

well the insurance company sent me my renewal praposel today :uh: huh that only took 2 days since i have to pay them :uh: but still no word on my claim :angry:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 4 2009, 06:31 PM~15562342
> *well the insurance company sent me my renewal praposel today  :uh: huh that only took 2 days since i have to pay them :uh:  but still no word on my claim :angry:
> *


Insurance companies suck bad, just tell them that you are unsure if you are going to pay them, because you are very dissatisfied with their service and you are going to shop around. If they say the won't cover your truck they are full of shit, because you had coverage at the time of the fire.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 4 2009, 02:38 AM~15557632
> *My truck has 19ft bed on it and i just put a 92 for f350 crew cab dually on it no problem the bed of dually hung off but the wheels where on the bed with half ft to spare  my truck is for sale too  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *


and big t's truck is a good buy also.he put a lot of money in to it and it will get up any hill you put in front of it.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 4 2009, 03:31 PM~15562342
> *well the insurance company sent me my renewal praposel today  :uh: huh that only took 2 days since i have to pay them :uh:  but still no word on my claim :angry:
> *



sue the mother fuckers for emotional anguish win and finsh pinky 2 already !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 4 2009, 04:16 PM~15562706
> *and big  t's truck is a good buy also.he put a lot of money in to it and it will get up any hill you put in front of it.
> *


yeah i was checking it out,,its just more than i want to spend  but i love the crew cab for sure :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 4 2009, 10:01 PM~15565816
> *yeah i was checking it out,,its just more than i want to spend  but i love the crew cab for sure :biggrin:
> *


shit i can drive it to you too i would love to come down and see how the other coast lives.........


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 4 2009, 09:35 PM~15566202
> *shit i can drive it to you too i would love to come down and see how the other coast lives.........
> *


im only looking to spend around 10gs so its gona have to be a single cab


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just finished axle and uppers for the new double pump, try to get pics today


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 7 2009, 08:34 AM~15590578
> *just finished axle and uppers for the new double pump, try to get pics today
> *


keep up the good work!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2009, 10:07 AM~15591018
> *keep up the good work!
> *


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15590578
> *just finished axle and uppers for the new double pump, try to get pics today
> *


Come on with the pics slow mo


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15594850
> *Come on with the pics slow mo
> *


yeah yeah,,getting slow in my old age :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 8 2009, 10:46 AM~15597552
> *yeah yeah,,getting slow in my old age :biggrin:
> *


Hope you are doing good Jason.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i would be alot better if i can get back to work


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 06:56 AM~15568555
> *im only looking to spend around 10gs  so its gona have to be a single cab
> *



did u see that rollback of mine that i drove to the Westside show with my 63 on it. I love that thing, me the wife and baby rode in it and couldnt tell the car was there. It has a 19' aluminum bed and the little NISSAN UD works perfect for me :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 8 2009, 12:46 PM~15597552
> *yeah yeah,,getting slow in my old age :biggrin:
> *


Come on your not that old..........I think you miss hitting that switch


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 8 2009, 08:03 PM~15601840
> *did u see that rollback of mine that i drove to the Westside  show with my 63 on it.  I love that thing,  me the wife and baby rode in it and couldnt tell the car was there.  It has a 19' aluminum bed and the little NISSAN UD works perfect for me :biggrin:
> *


no i didnt but iv been looking at those too :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15602635
> *Come on your not that old..........I think you miss hitting that switch
> *


yes i do,,, but i will be back on it very soon


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 8 2009, 09:27 PM~15602764
> *yes i do,,,  but i will be back on it very soon
> *



do you have a time frame yet on getting a roll back i need to get the 62 out of storage and to the house :biggrin: would rather pay you than a towing company


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 9 2009, 02:56 AM~15605087
> *do you have a time frame yet on getting a roll back i need to get the 62 out of storage and to the house  :biggrin:  would rather pay you than a towing company
> *


supposed to know somthing today , il let you know


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 9 2009, 08:16 AM~15605840
> *supposed to know somthing today , il let you know
> *


ok sounds good hope things go your way


----------



## DUVAL

TTT BISHZ


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15590578
> *just finished axle and uppers for the new double pump, try to get pics today
> *



Pics motherfucker.......................take em. :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 10 2009, 06:52 AM~15618075
> *Pics motherfucker.......................take em.  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 10 2009, 06:52 AM~15618075
> *Pics motherfucker.......................take em.  :biggrin:
> *


you listen here buddy,, :biggrin: the wife took it to take pics of her sisters baby,when it gets back il take pics


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 10 2009, 02:39 PM~15620755
> *you listen here buddy,, :biggrin: the wife took it to take pics of her sisters baby,when it gets back il take pics
> *



And then I will be happy. :cheesy:


----------



## juandik

why aren't you in NYC


----------



## Pinky Bitches

no money yet :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave: Pics!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 10 2009, 11:46 AM~15620861
> *no money yet :uh:
> *



do you have any bigbody parts?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 AM~15631766
> *do you have any bigbody parts?
> *


what do you need?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 11 2009, 08:53 AM~15631953
> *what do you need?
> *



headlights some moldings and regulator clips for the windows or window guides or what ever


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres some pics,,still have some finish grinding to do on lowers but as you can see im just doing all black suspension,,no chrome :biggrin: been there done that  nothing flashy with this car just to the point,gona beat the bumper off of it :0 


























































axle still have to re seal and bushing


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres a little mach up on the elco suspension :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated

jason hit me up if your looking for a roll back still. I would sell mine, new tires, inspection, starter.etc. 19" aluminum bed, turbo motor


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks i should be picking one up in new york this weekend


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 11 2009, 04:52 PM~15636503
> *thanks i should be picking one up in new york this weekend
> *


hope it all works out man.. now i know who to call to get my impala out of storage


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 11 2009, 04:56 PM~15636541
> *hope it all works out man.. now i know who to call to get my impala out of storage
> *


il hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Can we get some pics of the 65 since your on vacation?? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 11 2009, 09:20 AM~15632213
> *heres a little mach up on the elco suspension :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 11 2009, 10:12 PM~15639975
> *Can we get some pics of the 65 since your on vacation?? :biggrin:
> *


what 65?? :0 :0 






ha ha just playing,,you want me to put the top down :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

still have these for sale $2500 obo---maroon one has title runs and drives,brakes need work, 90's front and rear,has molded fleetwood panels, just put new doors on it,extra hood and doors for trim---blue one has no title runs and drives


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 12 2009, 09:01 AM~15641963
> *what 65?? :0  :0
> ha ha just playing,,you want me to put the top down :biggrin:
> *


lol no I know what that piece of shit looks like with the top down :0 :biggrin:
talking about the frame and suspension Mr. Kolor de Rosa


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i took all that to the scrap yard ,,needed alittle extra cash :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 12 2009, 12:09 PM~15643189
> *i took all that to the scrap yard ,,needed alittle extra cash :biggrin:
> *


LOL DAMN YOUR FUNNY TODAY :biggrin: I HOPE YOU GOT ENOUGH TO SHARE THE WEALTH


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 12 2009, 11:57 AM~15643064
> *still have these for sale $2500 obo---maroon one has title runs and drives,brakes need work, 90's front and rear,has molded fleetwood panels, just put new doors on it,extra hood and doors for trim---blue one has no title runs and drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to take these to the scrap yard :biggrin: J/K good luck on selling these if I had the money id get one off you I've always wanted a coupe


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

how much for the burnt up dually, that would be a nice winter project/mud truck....


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 12 2009, 09:57 AM~15643064
> *still have these for sale $2500 obo---maroon one has title runs and drives,brakes need work, 90's front and rear,has molded fleetwood panels, just put new doors on it,extra hood and doors for trim---blue one has no title runs and drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam wish i was closer..................you get yourself a truck yet?hope all is well with ya.


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup homie


----------



## Southside01

that fleet its nice


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Hey southside. Where is this hottest hopper in the Midwest and what makes it the hottest. Just askin


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 12 2009, 11:07 PM~15652067
> *dam wish i was closer..................you get yourself a truck yet?hope all is well with ya.
> *


picked up a 96 international 19 ft aluminum bed ,,putting it straight to work on monday


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 13 2009, 11:35 PM~15661062
> *picked up a 96 international 19 ft aluminum bed ,,putting it straight to work on monday
> *


cool what ins yard you haul for?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 11 2009, 12:10 PM~15632117
> *headlights some moldings and regulator clips for the windows or window guides or what ever
> *



hey homie, autozone sells them window rollers in the HELP section, they are round instead of square so they dont break again !


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 13 2009, 11:20 PM~15661496
> *cool what ins yard you haul for?
> *


copart


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 14 2009, 04:04 PM~15665780
> *hey homie, autozone sells them window rollers in the HELP section, they are round instead of square so they dont break again !
> *



thanks a million im gonna go tomorrow


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just picked up my new rollback and new hopper project  its dark so pics aint so great


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15666652
> *just picked up my new rollback and new hopper project  its dark so pics aint so great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought Ryans car was nicer than that. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 14 2009, 07:37 PM~15666674
> *I thought Ryans car was nicer than that.  :biggrin:
> *


It is thats my parts car........ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 14 2009, 06:37 PM~15666674
> *I thought Ryans car was nicer than that.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15666730
> *It is thats my parts car........ :0  :biggrin:
> *


You know me they are ALL just parts cars. :0 :biggrin: 

Truck looks nice Jason. Looks a lot easier to drive than a 3 car wedge.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 14 2009, 06:37 PM~15666674
> *I thought Ryans car was nicer than that.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 OWNED!!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15666839
> *:0  OWNED!!
> *


No the only thing he owns is a 4 door ford........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15666843
> *No the only thing he owns is a 4 door ford........... :0  :biggrin:
> *


That's cause neither of my Chevy's run. :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15666652
> *just picked up my new rollback and new hopper project  its dark so pics aint so great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice that should work for you.i like the paint. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 14 2009, 07:01 PM~15666814
> *You know me they are ALL just parts cars.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Truck looks nice Jason. Looks a lot easier to drive than a 3 car wedge.
> *


yeah i think so to :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 14 2009, 08:50 PM~15667520
> *nice that should work for you.i like the paint. :biggrin:
> *


thanks,i think it will work fine :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2009, 08:33 PM~15666652
> *just picked up my new rollback and new hopper project  its dark so pics aint so great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice can I have the dog when you bring me my shit


----------



## timdog57

Love the roll back. I guess you could still pull the 2 car behnd it. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 15 2009, 09:44 AM~15669683
> *Love the roll back.  I guess you could still pull the 2 car behnd it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sounds like fun times .....so is cps truck nnow equipt to pull the 3 car wedges


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 15 2009, 10:01 AM~15670015
> *:0 sounds like fun times .....so is cps truck nnow equipt to pull the 3 car wedges
> *


Yep......


----------



## 187_Regal

i didnt think that ryan had a car?


----------



## dlinehustler

Add a Glasshouse frame to the mix :0 Thanks Pank!!!!! off to the blasters


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 15 2009, 11:26 AM~15670150
> *i didnt think that ryan had a car?
> *



If you call a stoopied g body a car........ Then yeah Ryan had a car :uh: 

And Chad has a Stoopied G body mini truck :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 15 2009, 10:26 AM~15670150
> *i didnt think that ryan had a car?
> *


Ive had a LS Monte.............Just waiting for you and brent to get your cars on the bumper................. :0 :biggrin: Then i may bring it out...........LOL


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 15 2009, 12:07 PM~15670757
> *If you call a stoopied g body a car........ Then yeah Ryan had a car  :uh:
> 
> And Chad has a Stoopied G body mini truck  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Man getting hated on by a orange donk..... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 15 2009, 01:14 PM~15670806
> *Man getting hated on by a orange Glasshouse..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 15 2009, 11:04 AM~15670730
> *Add a Glasshouse frame to the mix  :0  Thanks Pank!!!!!  off to the blasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like im going to be making alot of trips down south this winter to help put all these cars back together :biggrin: ....this will make 5 new WESTSIDE frames this winter :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 15 2009, 01:12 PM~15671087
> *looks like im going to be making alot of trips down south this winter to help put all these cars back together :biggrin: ....this will make 5 new WESTSIDE frames this winter :0  :biggrin:
> *


Just keep your ass up there to keep the chrome on point..... :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 15 2009, 12:47 PM~15671258
> *Just keep your ass up there to keep the chrome on point..... :biggrin:
> *



chrome sucks flatblack is where its at :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by matdogg+Nov 15 2009, 02:12 PM~15671087-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like im going to be making alot of trips down south this winter to help put all these cars back together :biggrin: ....this will make 5 new WESTSIDE frames this winter :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WSL63_@Nov 15 2009, 02:47 PM~15671258
> *Just keep your ass up there to keep the chrome on point..... :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: It sounds like your going to get slammed with chrome work, with 5 new frames.... I know me and Ryan going to be sending you ALOT of work :0


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 15 2009, 03:25 PM~15672182
> *:yes:  :yes:  It sounds like your going to get slammed with chrome work, with 5 new frames.... I know me and Ryan going to be sending you ALOT of work  :0
> *



If you send me to much work i will never have time to put my car back together :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 15 2009, 05:28 PM~15672199
> *If you send me to much work i will never have time to put my car back together :biggrin:
> *


No deadline for mine to be back out.... So your good, now get to work :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

i know i am not a member but i am always down to help


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 15 2009, 05:38 PM~15672509
> *i know i am not a member but i am always down to help
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 15 2009, 03:12 PM~15671087
> *looks like im going to be making alot of trips down south this winter to help put all these cars back together :biggrin: ....this will make 5 new WESTSIDE frames this winter :0  :biggrin:
> *



6 fool !


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 15 2009, 01:02 PM~15671339
> *chrome sucks flatblack is where its at  :biggrin:
> *


flat black is all thats going on my monte


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 15 2009, 08:13 PM~15673183
> *flat black is all thats going on my monte
> *


 :angry: Flat pank sukka


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Fuck it, put white n black stripes on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

flat pink with flat black suspension :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 15 2009, 06:22 PM~15673238
> *flat pink with flat black suspension :biggrin:
> *



nice and simple


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15670806
> *Man getting hated on by a orange donk..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky how da new ride working for u


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 15 2009, 06:13 PM~15673183
> *flat black is all thats going on my monte
> *



you skimpin out on the chrome :scrutinize:


----------



## dlinehustler

Im a truck driver bitch!!!!!! But it wasnt offical without the hat


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 16 2009, 08:26 AM~15678087
> *you skimpin out on the chrome  :scrutinize:
> *


been there, done that,,putting all the chrome on the impala


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 16 2009, 06:53 PM~15684073
> *been there, done that,,putting all the chrome on the impala
> *


cant wait to see the impala done


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

doin big thangs up in this bitch..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 16 2009, 09:53 PM~15684073
> *been there, done that,,putting all the chrome on the impala
> *


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2009, 06:33 PM~15666652
> *just picked up my new rollback and new hopper project  its dark so pics aint so great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet! you going to to put Pinky,"left door"........Bitches,"right door"..........inc. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 17 2009, 07:51 AM~15688936
> *sweet! you going to to put  Pinky,"left door"........Bitches,"right door"..........inc.    :biggrin:
> *


It funny you sould say that.... Just last night I told him he needs to let you stripe the shit out of it :0


----------



## big pimpin

Then hop it with BOTH doors open! :0 :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2009, 04:35 PM~15693086
> *Then hop it with BOTH doors open!  :0  :0
> *


Bed dancer


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 17 2009, 03:36 PM~15693099
> *Bed dancer
> *



And balloons could fly out??? :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i was a little rough on the switch today and blew a hose on the rollback :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2009, 05:37 PM~15693739
> *And balloons could fly out???  :dunno:
> *


That say pinky bitches :h5:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 17 2009, 07:57 PM~15695176
> *i was a little rough on the switch today and blew a hose on the rollback :0  :biggrin:
> *



The life of a bed dancer :yessad:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 17 2009, 06:11 PM~15695319
> *The life of a bed dancer  :yessad:
> *



x2


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 17 2009, 06:57 PM~15695176
> *i was a little rough on the switch today and blew a hose on the rollback :0  :biggrin:
> *


I knew u was a switch tard... :biggrin: all the roll back needs is a green stripe and dent in the left fender. nice paint sceme


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

hey pinky what time is going to be good for you to get the 62 i am free after 230


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 18 2009, 03:36 PM~15705586
> *hey pinky what time is going to be good for you to get the 62 i am free after 230
> *



i want a 62


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Sup ted


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 19 2009, 12:17 PM~15714061
> *i want a 62
> *


theres a 65 :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I got a 64 ss rag...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 19 2009, 11:00 AM~15714489
> *theres a 65 :0
> *


actullay my dream car is a 61 but i aint that rich yet i put all the bread in the regal :biggrin: 

i didnt like when the bodies were changed in 65


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 19 2009, 02:40 PM~15715522
> *actullay my dream car is  a 61 but i aint that rich yet i put all the bread in the regal  :biggrin:
> 
> i didnt like when the bodies were changed in 65
> *


yup there not for everyone that 64 might be the what you need and its a rag you don't have to be rich


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 18 2009, 09:13 AM~15701120
> *all the roll back needs is a green stripe and dent in the left fender. nice paint sceme
> *





hahahahhahahahahaahahhhahahahahahahh.....................



I mean................ Damn thats fucked up!

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 19 2009, 12:20 PM~15714096
> *Sup ted
> *



:wave: Everything good your way bro??


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 19 2009, 04:28 PM~15716031
> *:wave:  Everything good your way bro??
> *



shit, just building my house homie... long slow process when you do everything yourself, with little help from homies...LOL


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 19 2009, 12:40 PM~15715522
> *actullay my dream car is  a 61 but i aint that rich yet i put all the bread in the regal  :biggrin:
> 
> i didnt like when the bodies were changed in 65
> *


i have had this 62 for about 6 yrs i built a double pump regal and started on a towncar before realizing if i would have just put the money in the 62 it would be almost done. i will say one thing impala's are expensive :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 19 2009, 12:44 PM~15715563
> *yup there not for everyone that 64 might be the what you need and its a rag you don't have to be rich
> *



a 64 :cheesy: but they still aint as sexy a sexy1S  

your right you dont gotta be rich to get one but you better be half way rich to restore it


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 19 2009, 02:49 PM~15716730
> *i have had this 62 for about 6 yrs i built a double pump regal and started on a towncar before realizing if i would have just put the money in the 62 it would be almost done. i will say one thing impala's are expensive :biggrin:
> *



hno: impalas are a deep money pit


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 19 2009, 03:23 PM~15717030
> *hno:  impalas are a deep money pit
> *


yeah they are but in the end they are worth it. or atleast that is what i have been told :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 18 2009, 03:36 PM~15705586
> *hey pinky what time is going to be good for you to get the 62 i am free after 230
> *


gona have to be next week sometime is that cool?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 19 2009, 03:23 PM~15717030
> *hno:  impalas are a deep money pit
> *


yeah drive shaft alone on my 63 wagon was 452.00 :angry: hno:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 19 2009, 04:14 PM~15717481
> *gona have to be next week sometime is that cool?
> *


just let me know when is good for you


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Nov 19 2009, 05:37 PM~15718442
> *yeah drive shaft alone on my 63 wagon was 452.00 :angry:  hno:
> *


when we going to get to see it bang bumper again homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 19 2009, 06:10 PM~15718822
> *when we going to get to see it bang bumper again homie :biggrin:
> *


when i reach yours and pinky status balla :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 19 2009, 04:22 PM~15716549
> *shit, just building my house homie... long slow process when you do everything yourself, with little help from homies...LOL
> *


Who you telling.... I been working on mine for 3 years :uh: fuck a house, im starting to like living in my honda :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

is lil pinky still rappin


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## edelmiro13

Whats good Mr. J, you must be working that truck out.......let me know what your schedule looks like next week


----------



## 1sexytre

here is the drive shaft that i had done in the wagon and here is pics of pinky puttin in work had to do a little fabracating to get carrier bearring thru


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 20 2009, 08:29 AM~15725180
> *is lil pinky still rappin
> *


off and on,just finished football season so all his time wont be consumed now,,football's his real talent :biggrin: im hoping that boys gona make me rich some day,,i made him sign a contract when he started playing in the first grade :biggrin: 60-40 split when he goes pro :biggrin: and you know where the 60's going


----------



## livin_low

:wave:


----------



## dlinehustler

Putting in work......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

gotta love bending 3/8 :biggrin: on a 68 frame :0 wait til you see the pics of this bend :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

is it wierd that i closed my eyes when i first saw these pic ....OMG FLASH BURN


----------



## WSL63

Matt is one lucky dude...................... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

puttin in work.......


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Nov 17 2009, 10:12 AM~15690502-->
> 
> 
> 
> It funny you sould say that.... Just last night I told him he needs to let you stripe the shit out of it  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 17 2009, 02:35 PM~15693086
> *Then hop it with BOTH doors open!  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 02:36 PM~15693099
> *Bed dancer
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Nov 17 2009, 03:37 PM~15693739
> *And balloons could fly out???  :dunno:
> *





:yes:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 22 2009, 10:30 AM~15743488
> *Matt is one lucky dude...................... :biggrin:
> *



No shit my car was up there for like 5 months and nobody ever even breathed on it. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

We had a good time during our 48 hr frame wrap party :biggrin: 

I would like to thank all my WESTSIDE family that came out to help with out you guys I would of had to sit out this summer I will post up some pics later


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 23 2009, 12:49 PM~15752909
> *We had a good time during our 48 hr frame wrap party :biggrin:
> 
> I would like to thank all my WESTSIDE family that came out to help with out you guys I would of had to sit out this summer I will post up some pics later
> *


Wish I could have joined in on the fun, but it was my son's birthday party.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 23 2009, 11:35 AM~15752770
> *No shit my car was up there for like 5 months and nobody ever even breathed on it.  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck you talking bout 5 months...... I been waiting for 5 years for a frame... But it looks like that may all come together soon


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15752909
> *We had a good time during our 48 hr frame wrap party :biggrin:
> 
> I would like to thank all my WESTSIDE family that came out to help with out you guys I would of had to sit out this summer I will post up some pics later
> *



You guys busted your asses!!!! Good job fellas! :yes:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 23 2009, 12:35 PM~15752770
> *No shit my car was up there for like 5 months and nobody ever even breathed on it.  :biggrin:
> *


..i put my nuts on it twice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 23 2009, 01:29 PM~15753351
> *..i put my nuts on it twice..... :thumbsup:
> *



Teach your nuts how to weld will you.


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 23 2009, 04:35 PM~15752770
> *No shit my car was up there for like 5 months and nobody ever even breathed on it.  :biggrin:
> *


It takes chad 5 months to figure out the best way to breathe on it!


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 23 2009, 03:06 PM~15754654
> *Teach your nuts how to weld will you.
> *


no i have enough competition in the job market


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 23 2009, 11:35 AM~15752770
> *No shit my car was up there for like 5 months and nobody ever even breathed on it.  :biggrin:
> *


Tim, your car is from Louisville. That adds 6 months right off the rip!


----------



## livin_low

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: .TODD, Westside Mint 76, 507$MR.jr$, matdogg, 4runner


hi randy and matt


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Whudup!


----------



## 187_Regal

wow......you guys are hilarious.......as long as josh keeps his thumbs to him self im good....lol


----------



## Westside Mint 76

He likes to thumb dudes butts!


----------



## yetti

You guys crack me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15755295
> *You guys crack me up.  :biggrin:
> *


Hi-ya! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Nov 23 2009, 02:15 PM~15755397
> *Hi-ya! :biggrin:
> *


What's up with you Randy?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

but we love you timdog :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 23 2009, 05:07 PM~15755941
> *but we love you timdog :biggrin:
> *



of course :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Nov 23 2009, 12:13 PM~15754723
> *It takes chad 5 months to figure out the best way to breathe on it!
> *


well tell chad enough breathing he will have a car from kentucky to work on real soon :0


----------



## matdogg

getting started the 3/8 was fun to put on :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Looking real good,like always ,I wish.i can get my


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Why is it every picture I'm in, my hands are in my pockets? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 24 2009, 08:18 AM~15764508
> *getting started  the 3/8 was fun to put on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you guys are on a mission for next year...

Frame looks real good I'm jealous now :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks bro,,its westside built


----------



## livin_low

hey j i got the 62 to the house.. so first of the year i will get ahold of you so we can get the frame done and the floors put in it


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Nov 24 2009, 04:57 PM~15769845
> *hey j i got the 62 to the house.. so first of the year i will get ahold of you so we can get the frame done and the floors put in it
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 24 2009, 08:03 PM~15769915
> *
> *


You were supposed to call me ***. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

didnt talk to them today il call them tomarow ****


----------



## singlepumpking

nice work pinky. you need to get more photos of your work up, your always workin in that garage hard


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 24 2009, 10:21 PM~15773732
> *nice work pinky. you need to get more photos of your work up, your always workin in that garage hard
> *


yeah i just never think about it really,,matt took those pics or there wouldnt be any of those :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Tight frame work... :uh:


----------



## matdogg

couple more










a little something to keep us going


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 25 2009, 07:46 PM~15783087
> *couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something to keep us going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 25 2009, 08:46 PM~15783087
> *couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little something to keep us going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you ain't tricking no one light weight 

two and you out lolol


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 23 2009, 04:00 PM~15755216
> *wow......you guys are hilarious.......as long as josh keeps his thumbs to him self im good....lol
> *


ahahahaha i forgot about this five foot bubble lol....


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Happy thanksgiven to. All da westside homies


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Westside Mint 76

I got plenty of leftovers...stop by for a sammich!


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 25 2009, 02:57 PM~15779067
> *yeah i just never think about it really,,matt took those pics or there wouldnt be any of those :biggrin:
> *


Cant give out all the secrets


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 27 2009, 05:49 PM~15800047
> *Cant give out all the secrets
> *


see you tomarow homie


----------



## 1sexytre

whats up j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

go bengals,,,who dey


----------



## Pinky Bitches

winter sucks :angry:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2009, 05:53 PM~15824334
> *winter sucks :angry:
> *


GET TO WORK CABRON :biggrin: IT WILL KEEP YA WARM..........

AND I REALLY WANT ONE OF THOSE GREAT DANES


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah yeah :biggrin:


----------



## candyregal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 29 2009, 03:11 PM~15813845
> *go bengals,,,who dey
> *


GO COLTS 11-0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by candyregal_@Nov 30 2009, 06:27 PM~15825878
> *GO COLTS 11-0 :thumbsup:
> *


my wifes a colts fan :uh: ha ha ,,no there pretty good :biggrin: there QB'S ok to :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup j


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Get to work slacker..............uh I mean cracker!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

to busy working cant get nothing done in garage :biggrin: ,,,


----------



## Westside Mint 76

since my new surgery, you can keep many things in my garage heheheh

love XOXO Randi


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 2 2009, 06:15 PM~15850824
> *since my new surgery, you can keep many things in my garage heheheh
> 
> love XOXO Randi
> *


dude :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Dec 2 2009, 08:15 PM~15850824
> *since my new surgery, you can keep many things in my garage heheheh
> 
> love XOXO Randi
> *


That is out of line and totally uncalled for :angry: 






















You forgot (NO ****) 




















***!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Fuckin Ted. I didn't know you hit up different topics...lol


----------



## timdog57

hahahahaha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you guys are goofy well one guy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

02 kaufman,, just put 4 new tires on it, 8000lb winch,tows great just dont need it anymore $5000 obo


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

sup bitch's :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 5 2009, 03:32 PM~15881128
> *
> *


Whats good ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its cold


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 6 2009, 02:52 PM~15889156
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15912820
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 8 2009, 12:09 PM~15912820
> *:uh:
> *


its cold....thats the way I look all winter........other than casper weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 9 2009, 06:22 AM~15922322
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 9 2009, 11:57 AM~15924123
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2009, 05:51 PM~15862913
> *02 kaufman,, just put 4 new tires on it, 8000lb winch,tows great just dont need it anymore $5000 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice price


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave:


----------



## sincitykid

hey pinky wat up, wanted to know if u knew anyone looking 4 a 86 caprice brougham

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514566


----------



## sincitykid

my fualt meant 2 pm u


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2009, 06:51 PM~15862913
> *02 kaufman,, just put 4 new tires on it, 8000lb winch,tows great just dont need it anymore $5000 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt. hows the new tow truck going?


----------



## .TODD

hey jason or cp need a lil help i wanna take the top left battery out of the setup and make it for the car heres how it is now










will this work is it safe and keep the car worken how bout this way 24 to the front and 108 to the front :wow: hno: 

only 2 wires to switch if im not mistaken every thing else can reamin the same?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats wrong with the one under the hood? if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 12 2009, 02:26 PM~15960300
> *whats wrong with the one under the hood?  if it aint broke dont fix it
> *



nothin just wanted less weight under the hood :biggrin: not that i need it but ya know :biggrin:


something i wanted to do a while ago anyway but i think i can rewire it to keep the same power every where i will just re route


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 12 2009, 09:30 PM~15960324
> *nothin just wanted less weight under the hood  :biggrin:  not that i need it but ya know  :biggrin:
> something i wanted to do a while ago anyway but i think i can rewire it to keep the same power every where i will just re route
> *


I thought you were gonna add a battery in the trunk to start the car?


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15963347
> *I thought you were gonna add a battery in the trunk to start the car?
> *



:no: nospace


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 13 2009, 12:00 PM~15966680
> *:no: nospace
> *


wheel well ...only keep the rack off your fingers ,don't be like CP


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15963347
> *I thought you were gonna add a battery in the trunk to start the car?
> *



hows this CP :biggrin:


----------



## CP

Looks like an instant fire to me.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 13 2009, 09:35 PM~15972027
> *Looks like an instant fire to me.
> *


Is that what happens when you put 24, 36 and 108 volts all together off the same bank of batteries???? hno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 13 2009, 08:35 PM~15972027
> *Looks like an instant fire to me.
> *



oops fixed


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2009, 09:37 AM~15976225
> *Is that what happens when you put 24, 36 and 108 volts all together off the same bank of batteries????  hno:
> *



i heard of 120 to the front :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just leave it the way it is bro..it works so nice :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 14 2009, 12:55 PM~15976361
> *i heard of 120 to the front  :biggrin:
> *


HE ISNT REFERING TO THE 108 ALONE


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 14 2009, 05:08 PM~15979731
> *just leave it the way it is bro..it works so nice :biggrin:
> *


WAZZZUUUPPP!!!!! :biggrin: 

Are you guys staying warm over there? It sucks here right now. 10* :uh:


----------



## edelmiro13

How we doing J?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hey Jason....Lucky ours was still cover on factory waranty. We did go ahead and put ARP head studs on it. Yikes those were pricey.


----------



## ~~RED~~

I told a guy about your trailor today Jason


----------



## matdogg

the cutty frame getting a little striping done from my homie Tony :biggrin: now its ready to be put back together


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

:uh: Nice! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 14 2009, 04:53 PM~15976350
> *oops fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will sell you the new batteries when you blow yours up. BAD IDEA.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 16 2009, 08:09 PM~16003543
> *I will sell you the new batteries when you blow yours up. BAD IDEA.
> *



:dunno: whats wrong with it?


----------



## NaptownSwangin

:roflmao: 

Whats good WestSide family? "I" am looking forward to linking up with you guys again this season. 

Have a safe and happy holiday season...


----------



## juandik

looking good there matt!


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2009, 11:21 PM~16012374
> *:dunno:  whats wrong with it?
> *


Actually, now that I look again that will work. I didn't understand the single solenoid under the batteries. 

The first 2 batteries will always be dead before the rest because they run the rear pumps and the solenoids and dumps. The way it was wired when it left Jason's used 4 batteries to operate the 24v circuit, now you will have 2. It might cause solenoid failure if you don't keep the batteries fully charged EVERY time you hop.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 17 2009, 08:19 PM~16014911
> *Actually, now that I look again that will work. I didn't understand the single solenoid under the batteries.
> 
> The first 2 batteries will always be dead before the rest because they run the rear pumps and the solenoids and dumps. The way it was wired when it left Jason's used 4 batteries to operate the 24v circuit, now you will have 2. It might cause solenoid failure if you don't keep the batteries fully charged EVERY time you hop.
> *



thanks


----------



## 85REGAL

What's going on Chris? Looking good for Casper?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Dec 17 2009, 07:15 PM~16012917
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Whats good WestSide family? "I" am looking forward to linking up with you guys again this season.
> 
> Have a safe and happy holiday season...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 18 2009, 06:06 PM~16023162
> *:biggrin:
> *



sup brother


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 18 2009, 05:09 PM~16023197
> *sup brother
> *


trying to get 2 cars built before casper in feb.
you coming up???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 18 2009, 09:14 PM~16024896
> *trying to get 2 cars built before casper in feb.
> you coming up???
> *



SHIT I MIGHT  IS THE PATRON ON YOU ???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

wow more snow,,now im really not going to get anything done :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 19 2009, 11:34 AM~16028018
> *wow more snow,,now im really not going to get anything done :biggrin:
> *


If your garage was attached to the house like mine is you wouldn't have an excuse.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Dec 19 2009, 11:04 AM~16028920
> *If your garage was attached to the house like mine is you wouldn't have an excuse.
> *


i bet your family love's the sound of the grinder going all night long :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 19 2009, 10:34 AM~16028018
> *wow more snow,,now im really not going to get anything done :biggrin:
> *


I'll buy you a heater for christmas......lol 

you should be use to this cold


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 16 2009, 06:07 PM~16000472
> *the cutty frame getting a little striping done from my homie Tony  :biggrin: now its ready to be put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



get to work fool :biggrin:


----------



## Three Stage

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 16 2009, 02:51 PM~15999830
> *Hey Jason....Lucky ours was still cover on factory waranty. We did go ahead and put ARP head studs on it. Yikes those were pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok... Now I don't feel crazy! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought pulling the body was the easiest way to do work on something like that! :biggrin: 

Man, I need a lift.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Dec 21 2009, 07:48 AM~16045232
> *Ok... Now I don't feel crazy!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought pulling the body was the easiest way to do work on something like that!  :biggrin:
> 
> Man, I need a lift.
> *


just no room under the hood :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 19 2009, 02:35 PM~16029102
> *i bet your family love's the sound of the grinder going  all night long  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, it doesn't bother them at all. I spent a shit load of money on insulation and drywall so the sound wouldn't bother them, besides if they start complaining about it being to loud in the house I will just have them come out and help. 


My frame will be painted over Christmas.............
Now, where is my lower slacker.


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave:


----------



## Big Doe

thanks for the tow :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Dec 16 2009, 01:51 PM~15999830-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jason....Lucky ours was still cover on factory waranty. We did go ahead and put ARP head studs on it. Yikes those were pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Three Stage_@Dec 21 2009, 07:48 AM~16045232
> *Ok... Now I don't feel crazy!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought pulling the body was the easiest way to do work on something like that!   :biggrin:
> 
> Man, I need a lift.
> *



thats pretty much the only way guys do the 6.0s now is taking the body off


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 22 2009, 10:18 PM~16064261
> *thanks for the tow  :thumbsup:
> *


anytime


----------



## 1sexytre

merry christmas to you and the fam pinky


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 23 2009, 03:40 PM~16070502
> *anytime
> *



What's Up Pinky From All of Us At Pro Hopper Merry X Mas!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

merrray christmas nugggga.......lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

HAPPY HOLIDAY HOMIES


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 25 2009, 09:50 AM~16086436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> merrray christmas nugggga.......lol
> *


thats great :roflmao:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 22 2009, 06:54 PM~16060349
> *well i just need to vent here sorry. as most of you know i just had spinal cord surgery last week. thought everything was fine i would be out a month and shit would be straight, well i went for a check up today and they found out its cancer and its in my chest area. i have to get a chest operation, chemo and radiation. i ddidnt want to put this out there but i need to, to be at peace. i got love and passion for lowriding just like alot of you and all i wanted to do is make a statement for detroit and the midwest in the lowrider world. i have alot of loyal people in the show and go family, employees, customers and boys for the last 14 years and i want to say i luv u all, and to the haters and backstabbers over the years, i aint cool with you but im at peace with you. one luv jimmy
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Dec 26 2009, 03:27 AM~16092471
> *
> *


damnit man that sucks,,hope for the best for jimmy


----------



## showandgo

thanks pinky, doctor said something i got the tumor from some tattoo, i dont know what they could be speaking of, lolol but i would have love to see there faces in the operating room


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 26 2009, 01:25 PM~16094135
> *thanks pinky, doctor said something i got the tumor from some tattoo, i dont know what they could be speaking of, lolol but i would have love to see there faces in the operating room
> *


That's awesome. Lol Glad to see you still got your sense of humor Jimmy. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 26 2009, 02:25 PM~16094135
> *thanks pinky, doctor said something i got the tumor from some tattoo, i dont know what they could be speaking of, lolol but i would have love to see there faces in the operating room
> *


Damn Jimmy I hate to hear that (the tattoo part is funny though) praying for you bro!!!! as you know just went through the same shit... So if you need anything, just let us know... We got ya homie!!!


----------



## livin_low

[queote=showandgo,Dec 26 2009, 12:25 PM~16094135]
thanks pinky, doctor said something i got the tumor from some tattoo, i dont know what they could be speaking of, lolol but i would have love to see there faces in the operating room


[/quote]

I am sorry to hear that Jimmy me and family will keep you in our prayers


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 26 2009, 12:39 PM~16094209
> *That's awesome. Lol  Glad to see you still got your sense of humor Jimmy. :biggrin:
> *


sense of humor is about it. i go mid jan after the back operation heals, and get a chest operation, then chemo and radiation so i may not see you fools too much this year


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 26 2009, 09:01 PM~16097005
> *sense of humor is about it. i go mid jan after the back operation heals, and get a chest operation, then chemo and radiation so i may not see you fools too much this year
> *


I meant about the tattoo Jimmy. I know the other stuff is nothing to joke about. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## showandgo

no, no, no im cool. i mean thats all i can have is a sense of humor. i am not offened at all. i am sorry if you took it that way


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 26 2009, 09:28 PM~16097237
> *no, no, no im cool. i mean thats all i can have is a sense of humor. i am not offened at all. i am sorry if you took it that way
> *


Hope u get well soon homie. otherwise michelle will have to drink those shots alone  but for real u are in our prayers.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 26 2009, 01:25 PM~16094135
> *thanks pinky, doctor said something i got the tumor from some tattoo, i dont know what they could be speaking of, lolol but i would have love to see there faces in the operating room
> *



damn jimmy sorry to hear that .. if there is anything we can do let me homie


----------



## showandgo

thanks everyone, im too dumb to go anywhere. so i will most likely take the year off and recover, hopefully


----------



## juandik

wow, i haven't been on here much and i didn't know about any of the situation Jimmy..but I truely hope you push though it all and are right back to your old self as soon as posible.


----------



## 1sexytre

ttt for pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

should be back in the garage after hollidays  :biggrin: im being lazy now :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 29 2009, 04:04 PM~16123192
> *should be back in the garage  after hollidays   :biggrin:  im being lazy now :0
> *



:0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 29 2009, 03:04 PM~16123192
> *should be back in the garage  after hollidays   :biggrin:  im being lazy now :0
> *


Me too!!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 26 2009, 08:01 PM~16097005
> *sense of humor is about it. i go mid jan after the back operation heals, and get a chest operation, then chemo and radiation so i may not see you fools too much this year
> *



damn homie you goin through some shit good luck to ya


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 30 2009, 08:22 AM~16132087
> *damn homie you goin through some shit good luck to ya
> *


fuck it, its pinkys fault. he has a voodoo doll of me so i cant break him off at casper


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 30 2009, 04:45 PM~16136630
> *fuck it, its pinkys fault. he has a voodoo doll of me so i cant break him off at casper
> *


 :0


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup pinky :wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 30 2009, 04:45 PM~16136630
> *fuck it, its pinkys fault. he has a voodoo doll of me so i cant break him off at casper
> *



damn him hes pissed because someone used the fire doll on him :0 so hes got to vent somehow i guess you were just the first that came to mind thank god i wasnt my shit still worken :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 30 2009, 04:45 PM~16136630
> *fuck it, its pinkys fault. he has a voodoo doll of me so i cant break him off at casper
> *


ah man c'mon i love you man :biggrin: no ****


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 31 2009, 04:26 PM~16147127
> *ah man c'mon i love you man :biggrin:  no ****
> *


Sounds KINDA **** to me. :biggrin: More pics of your work would be nice.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 31 2009, 10:27 PM~16149734
> *Sounds KINDA **** to me. :biggrin: More pics of your work would be nice.
> *


I second that :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 31 2009, 08:27 PM~16149734
> *Sounds KINDA **** to me. :biggrin: More pics of your work would be nice.
> *



yes that would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

what up jae where you at homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 31 2009, 08:27 PM~16149734
> *Sounds KINDA **** to me. :biggrin: More pics of your work would be nice.
> *


what work :biggrin: i stopped taking customer cars for a while ,,at least till i get my own cars done,,,


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 1 2010, 03:25 PM~16154621
> *what up jae where you at homie
> *


just working man,,, :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

OH AND PICS OF YOU ACTUALLY IN THE GARAGE OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 3 2010, 09:59 AM~16169032
> *OH AND PICS OF YOU ACTUALLY IN THE GARAGE OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


crap quit yelling at me :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX.




----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 3 2010, 11:57 AM~16169024
> *what work :biggrin:    i stopped taking customer cars for a while ,,at least till i get my own cars done,,,
> *


I have another car when you get done with the 65  .......lol


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 23 2009, 03:40 PM~16070502
> *anytime
> *


thanks for coming over to see me!!! :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 4 2010, 07:17 AM~16177855
> *thanks for coming over to see me!!! :angry:
> *


whatever ***,,doe was supposed to tell you i was in a hurry cause it was so late,,you know i wanted to come give you a hug :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 3 2010, 10:57 AM~16169024
> *what work :biggrin:    i stopped taking customer cars for a while ,,at least till i get my own cars done,,,
> *


I feel like we are living double lives!!! :0 :cheesy: I need to stop being lazy now because I know when spring hits I'm gonna get swamped again. hno: :yes:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 4 2010, 01:26 PM~16180112
> *whatever ***,,doe was supposed to tell you i was in a hurry cause it was so late,,you know i wanted to come give you a hug :biggrin:
> *


he said you was avoiding me!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16181195
> *he said you was avoiding me!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 4 2010, 04:06 PM~16181608
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Jason gives the best abdomen hugs!

(very ****!) :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 4 2010, 03:04 PM~16181001
> *I feel like we are living double lives!!!    :0  :cheesy:  I need to stop being lazy now because I know when spring hits I'm gonna get swamped again.  hno:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 4 2010, 03:23 PM~16181195
> *he said you was avoiding me!
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 5 2010, 06:49 AM~16188752
> *Jason gives the best abdomen hugs!
> 
> (very ****!) :biggrin:
> *



i've seen this :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 5 2010, 12:58 PM~16191421
> *i've seen this  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Jan 5 2010, 01:58 PM~16191421-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Westside Mint 76
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 5 2010, 06:49 AM~16188752
> *
> Jason gives the best abdomen hugs!
> 
> (very ****!) :biggrin:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen this :yessad: :yessad:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

you going to cavalcade sat jason?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 7 2010, 07:19 PM~16219192
> *you going to cavalcade sat jason?
> *


if your coming up i will,,i miss you :biggrin: no ****


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 9 2010, 08:37 AM~16235157
> *if your coming up i will,,i miss you :biggrin: no ****
> *


i went not much there spade had the best shit there


----------



## ~~RED~~

Check out the new web site, its still under construction but it will be up and running soon. Thanks to WrazedWrong

www.culvercustoms.com


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 10 2010, 01:24 PM~16245252
> *Check out the new web site, its still under construction but it will be up and running soon. Thanks to WrazedWrong
> 
> www.culvercustoms.com
> *


word


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Good seeing you today, J.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 10 2010, 07:06 PM~16247989
> *Good seeing you today, J.
> 
> *


yeah you to ,,see you at casper


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 12 2010, 03:59 PM~16267597
> *
> *


HOW ABOUT A BIG BODY FRAME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 12 2010, 05:12 PM~16269297
> *HOW ABOUT A BIG BODY FRAME NOW :biggrin:
> *


for you i would make the exception :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

well i guess i better get started :biggrin: 

bracing for the belly split


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thats enough work for 1 day :biggrin: im pacing myself


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

werd son :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 13 2010, 10:42 PM~16283704
> *well i guess i better get started :biggrin:
> 
> bracing for the belly split
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hydraulicmike

im putting this out for those in cincy or surounding areas that would wanna help out a person in need or if you just wanna watch the super bowl on a bunch of tvs and possibly win some shit.....


this is a benefit for a buddy of mine who has tumors in his brain that they cant remove as it would make him blind so now becomes a cycle of radiation treatments to drain the tumor in his ocular nerve. their baby just had to have a tumor removed as well. their trying to raise money to cover medical procedures

their will be giveaways and food

here is the info ... 


Benefit for Matt Hoffman
(to raise $ for medical expenses from his recent brain surgery)
At Molloy’s On The Green In Greenhills
10 Enfield Cincinnati, OH 45218
Super Bowl XLIV February 7 Doors open at 5
*Tickets are $25 in advance and $30 at the door*
EmaiI for ticket info [email protected]

http://www.hoffmanfamilybenefit.com/

There will be a Chili bar (vegetarian and meat), Chips, Pretzels, Vegetable and cheese tray.
Pop, Coffee, and Beer included.
Wine and Liquor cash bar.

Super Bowl squares $5 each
Sold from 5pm-coin toss
Will be a winner after each quarter $25
Winner at the end of the game $150

2 Split the pot’s
Winner’s announced at Halftime and End of Game

Raffles at Halftime (oil changes, year of free Panera bagels…)

Silent auctions (cd changers, rims, ipods….)


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 13 2010, 11:42 PM~16283704
> *well i guess i better get started :biggrin:
> 
> bracing for the belly split
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey look I found all my box tubing. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

im def going to make the relief cuts next shrink i do......did it without them and it faught me the whole way......what did you do 1/2"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16293212
> *Hey look I found all my box tubing.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler

I you need anything..... Scream at me



Ima hell of a DJ :happysad:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Pinky wears girls cloths. Sometimes Who daaaaaaaahhh???????


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2010, 06:18 PM~16293369
> *im def going to make the relief cuts next shrink i do......did it without them and it faught me the whole way......what did you do 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is also my daily driver so gota keep it kinda simple :biggrin: kinda


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 16 2010, 05:24 PM~16311499
> *Pinky wears girls cloths. Sometimes  Who daaaaaaaahhh???????
> *


go baltimore :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 16 2010, 08:18 PM~16311807
> *go baltimore :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget to set your alarm


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16293369
> *im def going to make the relief cuts next shrink i do......did it without them and it faught me the whole way......what did you do 1/2"
> *


It fought you the whole way because you suck. :biggrin: I did a Belly split on a frame that had 3/8" on the x-member. It was scary as hell and I bent a cylinder but it happened. lol


----------



## singlepumpking

ttt for a good welder and good work!
support quality work not butchers!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jan 16 2010, 08:18 PM~16312705
> *ttt for a good welder and good work!
> support quality work not butchers!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 16 2010, 07:11 PM~16312179
> *Dont forget to set your alarm
> *


 :wow: damnit man,now its 3 am and i cant go back to sleep, thats gona cost ya :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 17 2010, 03:28 AM~16314895
> *:wow: damnit man,now its 3 am and i cant go back to sleep, thats gona cost ya  :biggrin:
> *


TOTALLY MY FAULT I DEFENITLY OWE YOU  
HOPEFULLY YOU CAN TAKE ME NEXT SUNDAY?


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 16 2010, 11:14 PM~16312676
> *It fought you the whole way because you suck.  :biggrin:  I did a Belly split on a frame that had 3/8" on the x-member.  It was scary as hell and I bent a cylinder but it happened. lol
> *


 :yessad: im still learnin.gimme some time and ill get better .........hater (even though you basicly walked me threw my first shrink) :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 16 2010, 07:18 PM~16311807
> *go baltimore :biggrin:
> *


I am tellin ang go jets :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha , shes already singing were going to the superbowl :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

SELLING MY FLEETWOOD J JUST WONDERING IF YOU OR ANY OF YOUR PEOPLE MIGHT HAVE A TRUCK LAYING AROUND ONES THAT DONT CATCH FIRE :0 :biggrin: 

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A PICK UP SOMETHING STRONG TO TOW MY REGAL LOOKIN FOR STRAIGHT UP TRADES MY FLEETWOOD IS UNCUT REAL NICE PROJECT NEXT TO NO BODY WORK NEEDED VERY SMALL RUST STARTING ON HOOD ONLY 

NEW CAMSHAFT,NEW DISTRIBUTOR,NEW STARTER,RODS, BEARINGS,FLOWMASTER DUAL EXUAST NICE TOP ALL LEATHER POWER EVERY THING VERY WELL MAINTAINED I DRIVE THIS CAR EVERY DAY VERY DEPENDABLE LOOKING FOR TRADES PREFERBLY ON THE EAST COAST PREFERBLY A CHEVY

IM LOCATED IN PA WILL NEGOTIATE SHIPPING IF OUTSIDE THE STATE















































































































































































dont wanna sell but i need something to pull my hopper for long distance shows and i cant own 3 cars no space parking rough on my block as it is not really looking for money i need a truck bought it from mike in PA cool dude minor dumb problems with the car but taken care of anyway just figured id post in here it would be cool if i can find something with in the state i will drive and meet


----------



## MR. FROGGY

HEY BRO CAN YOU TELL ME IN PM ME THE RIGHT EXACT COLOR AND WHAT U USED FOR THE COLOR OF THIS CAR MY DAUGHTER LIKES THAT COLOR AND SHE WANTS ME TO ASK FOR HER CAN YOU HELP ME BECAUSE THERE ARE PEOPLE THAT TELL ME THAT IS RED WITH BLUE BUT I DOUBT IT AND HOW MUCH WILL I NEED FOR A 80 CADILLAC DIVILL 2 DOOR WHAT DO KIND OF PAINT OR BRAND AND REDUCER AND CLEAR SHOULD I USE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP AND GOD BLESS. BY THE WAY I SEEN HOW THIS CAR "PINKI" GETS DOWN BAD ASS RIDE BRO. THANK YOU AGAIN.


----------



## dlinehustler

This pic makes me sad 

J.G's truck - gone 
Pinky - gone 
Lalo's caddy - gone 
DK's tre - gone 
Hellair - Rick (but retired from hopping)
Miss O (caddy) - gone 


The only car in the pic left is Randys monte....

 :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MR. FROGGY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16338412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY BRO CAN YOU TELL ME IN PM ME THE RIGHT EXACT COLOR AND WHAT U USED FOR THE COLOR OF THIS CAR MY DAUGHTER LIKES THAT COLOR AND SHE WANTS ME TO ASK FOR HER CAN YOU HELP ME BECAUSE THERE ARE PEOPLE THAT TELL ME THAT IS RED WITH BLUE BUT I DOUBT IT AND HOW MUCH WILL I NEED FOR A 80 CADILLAC DIVILL 2 DOOR WHAT DO KIND OF PAINT OR BRAND AND REDUCER AND CLEAR SHOULD I USE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP AND GOD BLESS. BY THE WAY I SEEN HOW THIS CAR "PINKI" GETS DOWN BAD ASS RIDE BRO. THANK YOU AGAIN.
> *


pm sent


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 19 2010, 10:47 AM~16338528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic makes me sad
> 
> J.G's truck - gone
> Pinky - gone
> Lalo's caddy - gone
> DK's tre - gone
> Hellair - Rick (but retired from hopping)
> Miss O (caddy) - gone
> 
> 
> The only car in the pic left is Randys monte....
> 
> :angry:
> *


wow that is kinda depressing


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 19 2010, 10:47 AM~16338528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic makes me sad
> 
> J.G's truck - gone
> Pinky - gone
> Lalo's caddy - gone
> DK's tre - gone
> Hellair - Rick (but retired from hopping)
> Miss O (caddy) - gone
> PINKYS DUALLLY - gone
> 
> The only car in the pic left is Randys monte....
> 
> :angry:
> *


FIXED :happysad:


----------



## dlinehustler

dlinehustler+Jan 19 2010 said:


> [/b]
> The only car in the pic left is Randys monte....
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]



<!--QuoteBegin-.TODD[/i]@Jan 19 2010, 06:52 PM~16342451
*FIXED  :happysad:
*[/quote]


Same thing


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I gained two cars since then! :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Looking for some upper a arm extention for a towncar if anyone has some laying around hit me. Or if ur coming done for Casper bring them with you. Please hit me up.


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## big pimpin

Pinky!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 22 2010, 09:52 AM~16374951
> *Pinky!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah the good ol days :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Hurry up and finish the new one whos holding you up :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 22 2010, 08:30 PM~16379504
> *Hurry up and finish the new one whos holding you up  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16379504
> *Hurry up and finish the new one whos holding you up  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16379504
> *Hurry up and finish the new one whos holding you up  :biggrin:
> *


some guy in indy is holding me up :biggrin: just playing,,frames almost done


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

put in werk..... post pics...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 27 2010, 02:23 AM~16426238
> *put in werk..... post pics...
> *


no time for pics :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

on the grind......


----------



## Dirty_South

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 22 2010, 09:52 AM~16374951
> *Pinky!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: wow fuckin nice right there


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Bryce is 7! Birthday party at Fairfield Bowling Lanes at 2pm!

Spread the word.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 28 2010, 06:13 AM~16437897
> *:wow:  wow fuckin nice right there
> *


I BUILT THaT SHIT!!!!!!! not really but I watched. :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 19 2010, 01:47 PM~16338528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic makes me sad
> 
> J.G's truck - gone
> Pinky - gone
> Lalo's caddy - gone
> DK's tre - gone
> Hellair - Rick (but retired from hopping)
> Miss O (caddy) - gone
> 
> 
> The only car in the pic left is Randys monte....
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

:angry:


----------



## showandgo

that body lift is too high you gonna have to put some 84 inch wheels on it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2010, 05:21 PM~16462522
> *that body lift is too high you gonna have to put some 84 inch wheels on it
> *


i just made some :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

that was a wiring nightmare,,and its no secret i dont do wiring  im going to be like ,,hey CP,, wana come over and hang out :biggrin: oh why your here,can you wire this back up


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2010, 11:00 AM~16466990
> *that was a wiring nightmare,,and its no secret i dont do wiring   im going to be like ,,hey CP,, wana come over and hang out  :biggrin:  oh why your here,can you wire this back up
> *


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2010, 10:00 AM~16466990
> *that was a wiring nightmare,,and its no secret i dont do wiring   im going to be like ,,hey CP,, wana come over and hang out  :biggrin:  oh why your here,can you wire this back up
> *


Sissy. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL+Jan 30 2010, 08:45 AM~16459054-->
> 
> 
> 
> I BUILT THaT SHIT!!!!!!! not really but I watched. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 07:58 PM~16462407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pinky Bitches_@Jan 31 2010, 12:00 PM~16466990
> *that was a wiring nightmare,,and its no secret i dont do wiring   im going to be like ,,hey CP,, wana come over and hang out  :biggrin:  oh why your here,can you wire this back up
> *











Sup ROB, TED, PINKY...... 

U guys ready for casper??


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2010, 07:55 PM~16471710
> *Sissy. :biggrin:
> *


no sorry its bitches and we both got the tattoos to prove it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thats right hillbilly :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 31 2010, 09:15 PM~16472678
> *Sup ROB, TED, PINKY......
> 
> U guys ready for casper??
> *


ummm noooo :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jan 31 2010, 11:15 PM~16472678
> *Sup ROB, TED, PINKY......
> 
> U guys ready for casper??
> *



:wave: 

Whats good Bill!!! See ya in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

um 18 days till casper :wow: i thought i had 25  im going to need some help,,so any club members wana show up in the evenings, il be in my garage


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Mines in the trailer ready to go. Got a 
jump on that shit early. One more to get ready.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 1 2010, 08:22 PM~16480166
> *:wave:
> 
> Whats good Bill!!!  See ya in a few weeks  :biggrin:
> *



shit fool.... dont be saying you gonna show up, and not show up.... best be there wif the colt 45 and black and milds... LOL :wow:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16480758
> *um 18 days till casper :wow: i thought i had 25   im going to need some help,,so any club members wana show up in the evenings, il be in my garage
> *



i hear you... seems like i take one step forward and 3 steps back on this damn car... trying to get these bushing out of the front control arms that someone had chromed into the arm sucks !


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Got them dekas here,,, brand new nicca..... $75 each.....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16480758
> *um 18 days till casper :wow: i thought i had 25   im going to need some help,,so any club members wana show up in the evenings, il be in my garage
> *



Hey I need some help.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

if anyone is looking for NEW group 31 batteries, 1190cca, 1300ca @ 32 degrees.... $75 brand new, $10 core... 3 year warrenty..18 month free replacement 18 month prorated


limited time deal..... only 100 batteries to deal


get your tax return money ready ! biggrin.gif


----------



## edelmiro13

Panky fix your phone tried calling you today


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

he is busy building legos...... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Needs shimmed up 


















Making sure the motor is sitting in their right 





























The lock up needs some adjustments :nicoderm: 










Pank keeping it Hamilton.......... Water bottle funnel 



















Will it get done for Casper?? :dunno: 

It will not be the nicest looking car their......... Fuck it we just wanna hop :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 4 2010, 08:04 PM~16514676
> *Needs shimmed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making sure the motor is sitting in their right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lock up needs some adjustments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pank keeping it Hamilton.......... Water bottle funnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it get done for Casper??  :dunno:
> 
> It will not be the nicest looking car their......... Fuck it we just wanna hop  :thumbsup:
> *


Looking good bro damn you guys work fast


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

looks like fun.. see ya guys in 2 weeks !


----------



## Westside Mint 76

The four is gone to Chicago! Sold it today!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 5 2010, 12:49 AM~16517167
> *The four is gone to Chicago! Sold it today!
> *



84?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 4 2010, 09:04 PM~16514676
> *Needs shimmed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making sure the motor is sitting in their right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lock up needs some adjustments  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pank keeping it Hamilton.......... Water bottle funnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it get done for Casper??  :dunno:
> 
> It will not be the nicest looking car their......... Fuck it we just wanna hop  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Feb 5 2010, 03:54 AM~16519256
> *84?
> *


64 ss drop


----------



## 187_Regal

looking good fellas......the car that is......that way i dont have to say no ****....lol


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 5 2010, 07:18 AM~16519509
> *64 ss drop
> *



Damn son didn't know u had that. Bet it was nice as fuck


----------



## Westside Mint 76

It was a project...needed floors and trunk. Needs a lot of work but it was all there, emblems, trim, interior, ss hubcaps, skirts, EVERYTHING!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 5 2010, 12:44 PM~16521524
> *looking good fellas......the car that is......that way i dont have to say no ****....lol
> *


Naw Russ, you still need to say n/h! lol


----------



## showandgo

wtf u fuckers never tell me about any good car deals, fuck you guys


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 5 2010, 03:15 PM~16522400
> *It was a project...needed floors and trunk. Needs a lot of work but it was all there, emblems, trim, interior, ss hubcaps, skirts, EVERYTHING!
> *



damn... i m too late then... thats what i wanted....


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 5 2010, 07:42 PM~16524804
> *wtf u fuckers never tell me about any good car deals, fuck you guys
> *




JJJIIIMMMMMYYYY!! sup fucker.... :wow:


----------



## showandgo

sup fucker


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 5 2010, 11:51 PM~16527245
> *sup fucker
> *



lets get our post count up by hijacking this topic.......


----------



## livin_low

looks good pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

guess i need to get back in the garage and get busy,,havent had time to work on it for a couple days


----------



## showandgo

yeah fuck his topic


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2010, 10:23 AM~16530825
> *yeah fuck his topic
> *


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Feb 2 2010, 10:27 AM~16488125
> *if anyone is looking for NEW group 31 batteries, 1190cca, 1300ca @ 32 degrees.... $75 brand new, $10 core... 3 year warrenty..18 month free replacement 18 month prorated
> limited time deal..... only 100 batteries to deal
> get your tax return money ready ! biggrin.gif
> *


Ill buy them all. PM please


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:23 AM~16530825
> *yeah fuck his topic
> *


listen here handicap person,,you better calm down :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah your lucky im going into surgery on the 19th or we would be .......welll drinking i guess


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2010, 08:21 PM~16535195
> *yeah your lucky im going into surgery on the 19th or we would be .......welll  drinking i guess
> *


 :biggrin: yep


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 5 2010, 06:10 PM~16523987
> *Naw Russ, you still need to say n/h!  lol
> *



how you doing big guy?


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## cincyprohopper

SUPRISE MOTHALICKA's :boink: long time no see.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 8 2010, 12:19 PM~16548557
> *how you doing big guy?
> *


Very good! :biggrin: Hope everything is good you way!


----------



## dlinehustler

Only took a few pics....... We were going to start on the trunk, BUT we were short a few fittings and ummmmmmm...... O yeah 14 battery's :biggrin: 


According to Panks calculations this will be the lay & lock 















































That's all i got


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 8 2010, 06:55 PM~16551787
> *SUPRISE MOTHALICKA's :boink: long time no see.
> *


Whudup?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 8 2010, 08:33 PM~16552719
> *Only took a few pics....... We were going to start on the trunk, BUT we were short a few fittings and ummmmmmm...... O yeah 14 battery's  :biggrin:
> According to Panks calculations this will be the lay & lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all i got
> 
> Kinda cool to see the ol monte getting work done...
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 8 2010, 04:55 PM~16551787
> *SUPRISE MOTHALICKA's :boink: long time no see.
> *


well hi there stranger :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 8 2010, 09:27 PM~16552653
> *Very good!  :biggrin:  Hope everything is good you way!
> *



it would be wonderful if you could just come down here and pack up some of this snow and dispose of it.....that would be great k thanks!!!!!!......you coming to casper with the rest of the guys? it would be good to see ya.....

by the way car is looking good j.....i will see you in a couple of weeks.....if not sooner.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 9 2010, 03:30 PM~16562540
> *it would be wonderful if you could just come down here and pack up some of this snow and dispose of it.....that would be great k thanks!!!!!!......you coming to casper with the rest of the guys? it would be good to see ya.....
> 
> by the way car is looking good j.....i will see you in a couple of weeks.....if not sooner.....
> *


thanks bro, see ya soon


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Pinky made it snow


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 9 2010, 08:13 PM~16564233
> *Pinky made it snow
> *


That's why I be like fuck pinky!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 9 2010, 06:18 PM~16564302
> *That's why I be like fuck pinky!!!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s269/hellair/shop-12-1.jpg[img]

what car is that in the right?


----------



## Lowridin101

thats better which car is that on the right?


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 9 2010, 08:41 PM~16564550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats better which car is that on the right?
> *


Thats Pinkys Old Hopper  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 8 2010, 06:33 PM~16552719
> *Only took a few pics....... We were going to start on the trunk, BUT we were short a few fittings and ummmmmmm...... O yeah 14 battery's  :biggrin:
> According to Panks calculations this will be the lay & lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all i got
> *


damn thats shit is leanin HARD :wow:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 9 2010, 08:46 PM~16564590
> *damn thats shit is leanin HARD  :wow:
> *


You bringing that regal to casper?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 9 2010, 06:47 PM~16564607
> *You bringing that regal to casper?
> *


i worken on it right now my whole suspension is out in Cali getting the triple plate treatment 


























































clean hopper with no weight now i just gotta work on my switch hand :biggrin: 
































































STILL THE FIRST PINKY PITBULL PROJECT BITCHS :biggrin:


o yeah and by the way i drive my shit BK parking lot


----------



## Lowridin101

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 9 2010, 07:45 PM~16564581
> *Thats Pinkys Old Hopper   :biggrin:
> *


what year and model is the car


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 9 2010, 08:58 PM~16564736
> *i worken on it right now my whole suspension is out in Cali getting the triple plate treatment
> 
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> clean hopper with no weight now i just gotta work on my switch hand  :biggrin:
> 
> STILL THE FIRST PINKY PITBULL PROJECT BITCHS  :biggrin:
> o yeah and by the way i drive my shit BK parking lot  :cool:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> That's great I don't think we needed the 100 pics I would have believed you about sending your stuff out to cali ;)*


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 9 2010, 09:19 PM~16565024
> *what year and model is the car
> *


Thats that "Super Donk" Rick Spade did. I think it's a 75 or 76. It has the Rolls Phantom front clip on it. I think you can find out more about it at www.spadekreations.com


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 10 2010, 12:01 AM~16569244
> *That's great I don't think we needed the 100 pics I would have believed you about sending your stuff out to cali
> *


lol. i have seen those pictures post about everyday.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 10 2010, 07:50 AM~16570205
> *Thats that "Super Donk" Rick Spade did. I think it's a 75 or 76. It has the Rolls Phantom front clip on it. I think you can find out more about it at www.spadekreations.com
> *


i think its a 71 or 72 caprice vert


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 10 2010, 12:01 AM~16569244
> *That's great I don't think we needed the 100 pics I would have believed you about sending your stuff out to cali
> *




Well you know what they say pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Pinky Bitches

snow sucks


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2010, 05:36 PM~16573601
> * snow sucks
> *



thats the gospel right there brother.......its everywhere down here.....lol....


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2010, 05:55 PM~16574966
> *thats the gospel right there brother.......its everywhere down here.....lol....
> *


Tell them Reverend Rider.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

man you talking about bumpering on a budget :biggrin: i just put a set of coils in the monte that i took out of the pink monte 6 years ago :wow: found them in the back of a cabinet :biggrin: ,,i just robbed cp of fittings to get my pumps together,and im using the motor off of my hydraulic frame c-clamp :wow: if this car works with all the old used junk im using,,i may even be surprised lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2010, 08:40 PM~16577561
> *man you talking about bumpering on a budget :biggrin: i just put a set of coils in the monte that i took out of the pink monte 6 years ago :wow: found them in the back of a cabinet :biggrin: ,,i just robbed cp of fittings to get my pumps together,and im using the motor off of my hydraulic frame c-clamp :wow:  if this car works with all the old used junk im using,,i may even be surprised lol
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2010, 09:40 PM~16577561
> *man you talking about bumpering on a budget :biggrin: i just put a set of coils in the monte that i took out of the pink monte 6 years ago :wow: found them in the back of a cabinet :biggrin: ,,i just robbed cp of fittings to get my pumps together,and im using the motor off of my hydraulic frame c-clamp :wow:  if this car works with all the old used junk im using,,i may even be surprised lol
> *



and that will be the one to work forever lol watch


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 10 2010, 11:10 PM~16577988
> *and that will be the one to work forever lol watch
> *



:yes:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 10 2010, 11:40 PM~16577561
> *man you talking about bumpering on a budget :biggrin: i just put a set of coils in the monte that i took out of the pink monte 6 years ago :wow: found them in the back of a cabinet :biggrin: ,,i just robbed cp of fittings to get my pumps together,and im using the motor off of my hydraulic frame c-clamp :wow:  if this car works with all the old used junk im using,,i may even be surprised lol
> *



im not buying it and you shouldnt be selling it....lol


----------



## timdog57

Actually russ it is the truth.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 11 2010, 12:02 PM~16582217
> *Actually russ it is the truth.
> *


x2 no bullshit. It's not called project bumper on a budget for nothing!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

TTT


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Jason...broke ass mothafucka!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 12 2010, 08:30 PM~16597310
> *Jason...broke ass mothafucka!
> *


Then why don't all the other RICH ass WESTSIDEr's help him out. He is reppin all you mofos. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 11 2010, 07:21 AM~16580997
> *im not buying it and you shouldnt be selling it....lol
> *


you"ll see son,,the nicest thing on this car is the gold centered DAYTONS im hopping on,,and i dont have a dime in them


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

:h5: :h5: :h5: P I N K Y :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 12 2010, 07:33 PM~16597334
> *Then why don't all the other RICH ass WESTSIDEr's help him out. He is reppin all you mofos. Lol
> *


oh they are :biggrin: im running chad to death  and randy's umm umm hes drinking the beer eating all the food and telling us that it aint gona work :wow: and teds using all my fuel for my heater,,thinks it needs to be tampa florida in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16599258
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5: P I N K Y :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 13 2010, 12:01 AM~16599260
> *oh they are :biggrin: im running chad to death   and randy's umm umm hes drinking the beer eating all the food and telling us that it aint gona work :wow: and teds using all my fuel for my heater,,thinks it needs to be tampa florida in the garage :biggrin:
> *


Now that sounds more like it.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599260
> *oh they are :biggrin: im running chad to death   and randy's umm umm hes drinking the beer eating all the food and telling us that it aint gona work :wow: and teds using all my fuel for my heater,,thinks it needs to be tampa florida in the garage :biggrin:
> *


I can only work when the ambient temp is tampa  :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16599260
> *oh they are :biggrin: im running chad to death   and randy's umm umm hes drinking the beer eating all the food and telling us that it aint gona work :wow: and teds using all my fuel for my heater,,thinks it needs to be tampa florida in the garage :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 12 2010, 10:56 PM~16599227
> *you"ll see son,,the nicest thing on this car is the gold centered DAYTONS im hopping on,,and i dont have a dime in them
> *



must be nice to get free shit :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 13 2010, 09:15 AM~16601190
> *I can only work when the ambient temp is tampa    :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are too much


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 09:39 AM~16601338
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  you guys are too much
> *


you have no idea :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 13 2010, 10:46 AM~16601708
> *you have no idea :biggrin:
> *



i wanna build a 61 hopper :happysad:


----------



## .TODD

the way its set up is now wanna take out the top left battery out from the rear and make it for the car the back is too snappy when the batteries are charged anyway feels like a dancer :biggrin: 













can i do this take just take the pos and neg from the top left and reloccate them to the far left and and boom no more dancer and extra battery for the car :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599260
> *oh they are :biggrin: im running chad to death   and randy's umm umm hes drinking the beer eating all the food and telling us that it aint gona work :wow: and teds using all my fuel for my heater,,thinks it needs to be tampa florida in the garage :biggrin:
> *


You guys ain't got a shot at being ready for the ville! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 13 2010, 04:39 PM~16603372
> *You guys ain't got a shot at being ready for the ville! :biggrin:
> *


And if he does show up russ says he is ready now...................... :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

damn pank it sure feels good havin the wagon home i appreciate you bringing it home son i finally got the 20 inches of snow and ice off it oh and i had that bitch running dam it sounds good


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 01:32 PM~16602675
> *the way its set up is now wanna take out the top left battery out from the rear and make it for the car the back is too snappy when the batteries are charged anyway feels like a dancer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i do this take just take the pos and neg from the top left and reloccate them to the far left and and boom no more dancer and extra battery for the car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nobody :dunno: where the hell is CP


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 14 2010, 09:35 AM~16608562
> *nobody  :dunno: where the hell is CP
> *


im a wiring retard so i got nothing :biggrin: cp had to come up and fix a couple of my goofs today :wow: 

like i said i wouldnt change it,just bump the rear down the battery under the hood doesnt weigh enough to change anything


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 14 2010, 04:35 PM~16608562
> *nobody  :dunno: where the hell is CP
> *


CP is still telling you to put an Optima in the spare tire well. Leave the wiring alone.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 14 2010, 09:21 PM~16613649
> *CP is still telling you to put an Optima in the spare tire well. Leave the wiring alone.
> *



but the only thing im changing is lowering the voltage to the rear everything else remains the same whats the problem? :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 14 2010, 11:18 PM~16614382
> *but the only thing im changing is lowering the voltage to the rear everything else remains the same whats the problem?  :dunno:
> *


I didnt like running my back 2 pumps 24 volts.. It seemed like it always needed charged.. I would leave it alone.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 15 2010, 05:37 PM~16620831
> *I didnt like running my back 2 pumps 24 volts.. It seemed like it always needed charged.. I would leave it alone.
> *


still no body answered the question :happysad: 

will it work??????????????????


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 15 2010, 07:57 PM~16621020
> *still no body answered the question  :happysad:
> 
> will it work??????????????????
> *


only way to find out is to try it..... IMO LEAVE WELL ENOUGH ALONE


----------



## dlinehustler

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

doing it


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 16 2010, 12:57 AM~16621020
> *still no body answered the question  :happysad:
> 
> will it work??????????????????
> *


OK, one more time......

It will work. Your first 2 batteries (24v) will die faster that the rest of them because they will be operating the rear pumps, the front pump, and the switches/solenoids/dumps. It will work, but you will be more likely to have solenoid issues (fires). 

The way it was when it left here used 4 batteries in series-parallel to create 24v, which doubled the amps at 24v. It makes the "switch voltage" ROCK SOLID 24v, even if you decide to not keep the batteries fully charged. 

IT WASN'T WIRED THAT WAY BY ACCIDENT!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16634894
> *OK, one more time......
> 
> It will work. Your first 2 batteries (24v) will die faster that the rest of them because they will be operating the rear pumps, the front pump, and the switches/solenoids/dumps. It will work, but you will be more likely to have solenoid issues (fires).
> 
> The way it was when it left here used 4 batteries in series-parallel to create 24v, which doubled the amps at 24v. It makes the "switch voltage" ROCK SOLID 24v, even if you decide to not keep the batteries fully charged.
> 
> IT WASN'T WIRED THAT WAY BY ACCIDENT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 16 2010, 11:01 PM~16634894
> *OK, one more time......
> 
> It will work. Your first 2 batteries (24v) will die faster that the rest of them because they will be operating the rear pumps, the front pump, and the switches/solenoids/dumps. It will work, but you will be more likely to have solenoid issues (fires).
> 
> The way it was when it left here used 4 batteries in series-parallel to create 24v, which doubled the amps at 24v. It makes the "switch voltage" ROCK SOLID 24v, even if you decide to not keep the batteries fully charged.
> 
> IT WASN'T WIRED THAT WAY BY ACCIDENT!
> *



CP has spoken :sprint:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Church!


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16634894
> *OK, one more time......
> 
> It will work. Your first 2 batteries (24v) will die faster that the rest of them because they will be operating the rear pumps, the front pump, and the switches/solenoids/dumps. It will work, but you will be more likely to have solenoid issues (fires).
> 
> The way it was when it left here used 4 batteries in series-parallel to create 24v, which doubled the amps at 24v. It makes the "switch voltage" ROCK SOLID 24v, even if you decide to not keep the batteries fully charged.
> 
> IT WASN'T WIRED THAT WAY BY ACCIDENT!
> *



That settles that..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

the monte is alive :biggrin: thanks cp, chad and ted


----------



## juandik

lets see some pics of it bangin ..i cant walk or i would come out and check it meh self


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i cant test it yet till i get springs from tim on friday when i get down there,,im was talking about the engine running :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16645264
> *the monte is alive  :biggrin: thanks cp, chad and ted
> *



:naughty:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 17 2010, 08:16 PM~16645264
> *the monte is alive  :biggrin: thanks cp, chad and ted
> *


Chad must have started last year, right?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

LOL. He just does that to Louisville cars!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 18 2010, 06:43 AM~16649771
> *LOL. He just does that to Louisville cars!
> *


GOOD THING I'M FROM OHIO LOL


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 19 2010, 05:14 AM~16657425
> *GOOD THING I'M FROM OHIO LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Rachet strap rides again!!!!


----------



## yetti

So did the Monte work? :biggrin: Even got CP's car there, whats the world coming to?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 21 2010, 01:51 PM~16677747
> *So did the Monte work? :biggrin:  Even got CP's car there, whats the world coming to?
> *




We had to crank in the lowers so it wasnt radical. :uh: Did 52" on bumper.

Westside took home double pump 1st place and single pump 1st place. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 21 2010, 04:18 PM~16679492
> *We had to crank in the lowers so it wasnt radical.  :uh:  Did 52" on bumper.
> 
> Westside took home double pump 1st place and single pump 1st place.  :biggrin:
> *


Is Chris's car still single?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 21 2010, 03:23 PM~16679522
> *Is Chris's car still single?
> *


matt got 1st in single 59" i got first in doubl 52 and cris got 2nd in radical 72 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 21 2010, 06:35 PM~16680499
> *matt got 1st in single 59" i got first in doubl 52 and cris got 2nd in radical 72  :biggrin:
> *


Cool but where are the pics? Lol. 59 is real good for a single 68 impala.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 21 2010, 06:35 PM~16680499
> *matt got 1st in single 59" i got first in doubl 52 and cris got 2nd in radical 72  :biggrin:
> *


52............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :rimshot: What was russy hitting down there..........????


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Wheres the pics fuck-nuts?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 21 2010, 05:52 PM~16680652
> *Wheres the pics fuck-nuts?
> *


i dont ever take pics *** :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 21 2010, 05:44 PM~16680580
> *52............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:  :rimshot: What was russy hitting down there..........????
> *


they said it you have adjustable lowers,, and they are adjusted out any,they put you in radical :wow: bob had a 20 inch rear lockup and they put him in radical :uh: so i had to adjust the lowers all the way in so they touched,,my back wheels were about 2 inches from the quarter ,,so i lost a bit of inches  but oh well still not bad for a 3 week chipper :biggrin: and nothing but junk in the trunk


----------



## 187_Regal

it was fun kicking it with the westside crew.......


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 21 2010, 10:47 PM~16682685
> *they said it you have adjustable lowers,, and they are adjusted out any,they put you in radical :wow:  bob had a 20 inch rear lockup and they put him in radical :uh:  so i had to adjust the lowers all the way in so they touched,,my back wheels were about 2 inches from the quarter ,,so i lost a bit of inches  but oh well still not bad for a 3 week chipper :biggrin:  and nothing but junk in the trunk
> *





Cough...lead...Cough...


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 22 2010, 12:14 AM~16684113
> *Cough...lead...Cough...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

leaded down doing 50 inches.........Damn bro, we are going backwards :run:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2010, 11:49 PM~16683709
> *it was fun kicking it with the westside crew.......
> *


Car was hitting good Russ!!!!


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *Rachet strap rides again!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Any pics of my Pancake in the mazda?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 22 2010, 07:50 AM~16686828
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Any pics of my Pancake in the mazda?
> *


yeah that thing was working nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

you guys looked good at csper


----------



## E

:thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Jason, bring that stupid g-body to me so it can at least be one solid color. :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup jason,congrats on the win over the weekend :thumbsup: i wich i was able to make it  oh well its always next year


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 22 2010, 02:39 PM~16688983
> *Jason, bring that stupid g-body to me so it can at least be one solid color. :biggrin:
> *


I tryed to rattle can it, but then realized it was brake cleaner. So at least their is one section of the car that you shouldnt have to sand  Your welcome Newt :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 22 2010, 11:23 AM~16688388
> *you guys looked good at csper
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 22 2010, 12:39 PM~16688983
> *Jason, bring that stupid g-body to me so it can at least be one solid color. :biggrin:
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 22 2010, 05:26 PM~16690279
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


yea i tryed to find you but you was busy with the car it was working good


----------



## livin_low

pinky... pinky is for sale again


----------



## SPOOON

GLAD YALL CAME AND HAD SOME FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 22 2010, 06:16 PM~16691888
> *GLAD YALL CAME AND HAD SOME FUN :biggrin:
> *


we had a good time as usual,,your cars workin real nice bro


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 22 2010, 06:27 PM~16690285
> *ok :biggrin:
> *


Call me today.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 23 2010, 06:19 AM~16697916
> *Call me today.
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

guess i gotta go clean the garage up now from the 3 week crazy build :wow: what a mess :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not to bad for a 3 week build and old junk in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 21 2010, 05:44 PM~16680580
> *52............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:  :rimshot: What was russy hitting down there..........????
> *


bumper.....


car did its thing pinky.....next time im wearing a helmet when i read the stick... especially with you and rob!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

still got some work to do to get it hitting the way i want but she'll be ready by bumper bash  and maybe even one color :wow: but thats a big maybe cause i really dont care :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Feb 23 2010, 03:21 PM~16702111
> *bumper.....
> car did its thing pinky.....next time im wearing a helmet when i read the stick... especially with you and rob!
> *


lol i hear ya we had cylinders flying all over the place,,especially through the hood


----------



## cincyprohopper

paint that bitch flat pink. im thinkn cheap :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Feb 23 2010, 05:47 PM~16703652
> *paint that bitch flat pink. im thinkn cheap :biggrin:
> *


yeah i keep getting told that :biggrin: flat pink bitches :wow:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 03:21 PM~16702108
> *not to bad for a 3 week build and old junk in the trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats in casper it was working good, im perty shure its going to look pimp when you finish with it


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 03:21 PM~16702108
> *not to bad for a 3 week build and old junk in the trunk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 23 2010, 06:20 PM~16703984
> *congrats in casper it was working good, im perty shure its going to look pimp when you finish with it
> *


thanks bro  
yeah im not going all out on this one so dont expect to much :biggrin: staying with black suspension and probably flat black or flat pink paint :wow: and thats it,,just going to have fun with this one,,also this is my everyday driver so gota stay simple


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 06:22 PM~16704009
> *thanks bro
> yeah im not going all out on this one so dont expect to much :biggrin:  staying with black suspension and probably flat black or flat pink paint :wow: and thats it,,just going to have fun with this one,,also this is my everyday driver so gota stay simple
> *


thats cool  uffin:


----------



## pumpsndumps

> *guess i gotta go clean the garage up now from the 3 week crazy build wow.gif what a mess biggrin.gif*


I feel your pain. Mine is DESTROYED.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 24 2010, 08:13 AM~16709837
> *I feel your pain.  Mine is DESTROYED.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## E

what up fellas


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 06:23 PM~16702131
> *still got some work to do to get it hitting the way i want but she'll be ready by bumper bash    and maybe  even one color :wow: but thats a big maybe cause i really dont care :biggrin:
> *


hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 22 2010, 09:33 PM~16692078
> *we had a good time as usual,,your cars workin real nice bro
> *



APPRECIATE IT 

IT WILL MAKE ITS WAY BACK UP TO THE WESTSIDE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 05:24 PM~16702144
> *lol i hear ya we had cylinders flying all over the place,,especially through the hood
> *


 :0 lol but everyone was ok cars can be fixed :biggrin:


----------



## CP

Where's my liquor? I'm gonna come over and plow the snow back on to your driveway!

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 04:24 PM~16702144
> *lol i hear ya we had cylinders flying all over the place,,especially through the hood
> *


dont be scared just hide behind me like cp does.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 24 2010, 08:06 PM~16716078
> *Where's my liquor? I'm gonna come over and plow the snow back on to your driveway!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 i got it , if i get out when ange gets home il bring it to ya :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 24 2010, 11:06 PM~16716078
> *Where's my liquor? I'm gonna come over and plow the snow back on to your driveway!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 25 2010, 06:58 PM~16722602
> *dont be scared just hide behind me like cp does.
> *


Damn right!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Old habits die hard.


----------



## 1sexytre

wat up pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 06:19 PM~16703978
> *yeah i keep getting told that :biggrin: flat pink bitches :wow:
> *


Pinky, after u get it painted bring it back down to the ville so I can hook up the interior.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 26 2010, 08:56 PM~16738197
> *Pinky,  after u get it painted bring it back down to the ville so I can hook up the interior.
> *


bro im not spending much money on this bucket,, :biggrin:
thanks for the offer though,,il keep you in mind for my 63


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 27 2010, 07:28 AM~16740699
> *bro im not spending much money on this bucket,, :biggrin:
> thanks for the offer though,,il keep you in mind for my 63
> *


just let me know when ur ready...


----------



## livin_low

car looks good man. hopfully in the next week or to uncle sam will give me my money. then i can get that frame


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Feb 27 2010, 06:20 PM~16744545
> *car looks good man. hopfully in the next week or to uncle sam will give me my money. then i can get that frame
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:but the car looks like crap :wow: :biggrin: i can go and kick the door and i dont even care :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 27 2010, 07:53 PM~16745166
> *hell yeah :biggrin:but the car looks like crap :wow:  :biggrin: i can go and kick the door and i dont even care :biggrin:
> *


well it looks good on the bumper. everyone should build atleast one hopper that is in primer with black suspension. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Pinky hops buckets!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Pinkys wish list...


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Its a drop! ^


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 28 2010, 08:10 AM~16747770
> *Its a drop! ^
> *


Its actually a Cutlass with a LS clip. And poor taste.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 27 2010, 10:53 PM~16745166
> *hell yeah :biggrin:but the car looks like crap :wow:  :biggrin: i can go and kick the door and i dont even care :biggrin:
> *



Speaking of doors since Chad is never going to build a car I will give you the Monte doors I have down here.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 28 2010, 08:10 AM~16748759
> *Speaking of doors since Chad is never going to build a car I will give you the Monte doors I have down here.
> *


yesssss il take them ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 28 2010, 01:09 AM~16747763
> *Pinkys wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lets ya know how bad lowrider magazine is now,if this is featurd in it :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wow:


----------



## houcksupholstery

How much for the monte?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 28 2010, 03:44 PM~16751341
> *How much for the monte?
> *


umm wellll pm sent


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## gold cutt 84

any new projects you working on you dont mind sharing? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Thanks for the talk today **** .....er homie you helped my pass some time lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 28 2010, 09:06 PM~16754733
> *any new projects you working on you dont mind sharing? :biggrin:
> *


well getting ready to get back on mr hardlines luxury sport el camino :biggrin: 
and a 2 door box caprice, and a glasshouse, and hopefully somewhere in there my 63


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2010, 01:52 AM~16757978
> *Thanks for the talk today **** .....er homie you helped my pass some time lol
> *


anytime homie


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 1 2010, 05:53 PM~16762812
> *well getting ready to get back on mr hardlines luxury sport el camino :biggrin:
> and a 2 door box caprice, and a glasshouse, and hopefully somewhere in there my 63
> *



Dont forget the caddy fuckface! :angry:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 1 2010, 05:02 PM~16763340
> *Dont forget the caddy fuckface! :angry:
> *


I just wanted to do a little burnout..
















That shit will buffout :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16762812
> *well getting ready to get back on mr hardlines luxury sport el camino :biggrin:
> and a 2 door box caprice, and a glasshouse, and hopefully somewhere in there my 63
> *


damm bro u shure got ur hands full


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 23 2010, 08:19 PM~16703978
> *yeah i keep getting told that :biggrin: flat pink bitches :wow:
> *


You can tint epoxy primer.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 1 2010, 05:02 PM~16763340
> *Dont forget the caddy fuckface! :angry:
> *


what caddy? fucknuts :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 2 2010, 01:49 PM~16773135
> *You can tint epoxy primer.
> *


if i dont sell it im going with flat black :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 2 2010, 02:47 PM~16773591
> *if i dont sell it im going with flat black :biggrin:
> *


whats the ticket on the car


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 1 2010, 08:55 PM~16764633
> *I just wanted to do a little burnout..
> That shit will buffout :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Keep the keys away from me this year!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 2 2010, 04:47 PM~16773591
> *if i dont sell it im going with flat black :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 2 2010, 05:38 PM~16774030
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Keep the keys away from me this year!!!
> *



Im insured...................................
























Is my grill ok?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 2 2010, 03:08 PM~16773785
> *whats the ticket on the car
> *


$5500  there's 3 people interested in it, so first come first serve,, got another hopper in mind to start on if this sells fast enough :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 2 2010, 06:00 PM~16774770
> *$5500   there's 3 people interested in it, so first come first serve,, got another hopper in mind to start on if this sells fast enough :biggrin:
> *


Just don't sell this one and build another G-body. Lol


----------



## showandgo

stoopid g bodys


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 05:05 PM~16774822
> *Just don't sell this one and build another G-body. Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2010, 05:15 PM~16774920
> *stoopid g bodys
> *


how you doing ****,,we gave a special shout out to you at carl casper it was so sweet :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 08:05 PM~16774822
> *Just don't sell this one and build another G-body. Lol
> *



HEY HEY HEY........WHOA......HOLD UP.....LMAO!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 2 2010, 06:21 PM~16775604
> *HEY HEY HEY........WHOA......HOLD UP.....LMAO!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 2 2010, 07:21 PM~16775604
> *HEY HEY HEY........WHOA......HOLD UP.....LMAO!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Calm down Russ. Just don't think he should sell it just to build the same thing again. That's all. Jason can get away with a g-body because he is little. You and me are too big for g-bodies. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha could bring out the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 2 2010, 07:42 PM~16775819
> *ha ha could bring out the 63 :biggrin:
> *


That would be cool. You know nothing hops better anyways.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 06:48 PM~16775900
> *That would be cool. You know nothing hops better anyways.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 07:05 PM~16774822
> *Just don't sell this one and build another G-body. Lol
> *


Yeah thats like a double negitive right? :biggrin: But this is coming from two Ford drivers. :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 2 2010, 08:39 PM~16775787
> *Calm down Russ. Just don't think he should sell it just to build the same thing again. That's all. Jason can get away with a g-body because he is little. You and me are too big for g-bodies. Lol
> *


Maybe you guys could start a new fad instead of chopping the top go the other way so you have plenty of head room.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 3 2010, 06:10 AM~16781625
> *Maybe you guys could start a new fad instead of chopping the top go the other way so you have plenty of head room.
> *



or just put a moon roof in.....

yaba daba doo!


----------



## 187_Regal

i need one of those in my life....


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT for pinky a cool ass homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 3 2010, 12:59 PM~16785022
> *TTMFT for pinky a cool ass homie
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 3 2010, 06:08 AM~16781620
> *Yeah thats like a double negitive right?  :biggrin: But this is coming from two Ford drivers. :0
> *


I own 2 chevys and 1 ford. I like the ford better than both chevys. Lol


----------



## OGJordan

Hey you guys have any 65-70 lowers laying around anywhere?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 3 2010, 09:37 PM~16789198
> *Hey you guys have any 65-70 lowers laying around anywhere?
> *



think i got some if you can't find any closer


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 3 2010, 12:59 PM~16785022
> *TTT for pinky a cool  homie
> *


X 27837846874678


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 4 2010, 11:49 AM~16795632
> *X 27837846874678
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

Pank is a douche bag.... who has a huge man crush on westsidemint76 sausage link fingers :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Yeah...I fucked that dude Pink! :happysad:


----------



## .TODD

some updates for ya jay KLEAN AND WORKIN :biggrin: now i just gotta get like you on the switch  just need murals done now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nice bro. Well my computer gots a virus so only can get on here with my blackberry sooooo


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 5 2010, 07:13 PM~16808879
> *Nice bro.  Well my computer gots a virus so only can get on here with my blackberry sooooo
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 6 2010, 01:29 AM~16808540
> *some updates for ya jay KLEAN AND WORKIN  :biggrin: now i just gotta get like you on the switch   just need murals done now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big bucks in the rear fillers! Nice. I hate the repops in my Grand National, but I'm cheap.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 5 2010, 08:58 PM~16809660
> *Big bucks in the rear fillers! Nice. I hate the repops in my Grand National, but I'm cheap.
> *



yeah :yessad: it hurt tracking down people that had originals and in good condition they want a arm and a leg for them but i just coudnt put the refurb stuff on tryed it it just wouldnt line up right and looked like shit on my car anyway do it right the first time as pinky says :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 4 2010, 09:49 PM~16799646
> *Yeah...I fucked that dude Pink! :happysad:
> *


Cowboy style?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wtf randy that was our moment


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2010, 06:25 AM~16812016
> *Cowboy style?
> *


 :wow: I'm tellin I don't know about you country boys


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 5 2010, 11:58 PM~16809660
> *Big bucks in the rear fillers! Nice. I hate the repops in my Grand National, but I'm cheap.
> *


did you see those metal ones that the dude ( morenos autobody) made? they are in the parts section......i think thats the route im taking.......plastic ones will always go eventually.....these metal ones will last as long as i need em too......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word son


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 3 2010, 12:45 PM~16784482
> *or just put a moon roof in.....
> 
> yaba daba doo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's Herman Monster!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not having a computer sucks


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2010, 05:34 PM~16821984
> *Not having a computer sucks
> *



:yessad: :werd:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 7 2010, 07:34 PM~16821984
> *Not having a computer sucks
> *


UMMM just buy a Lap top thats cheap and right it up as a business expense


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Might have to do that


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well if I could I would post pics of the x-frame I'm doing now but still no puter


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Tight ass go buy one. Just cut the mattress open and take 

A thousand out and 
Get one !!!!


----------



## midwestknock

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 8 2010, 07:28 PM~16832088
> *Tight ass go buy one. Just cut the mattress open and take
> 
> A thousand out and
> Get one !!!!
> *


DAMN! a grand for a computer,is it that serious to BLOW that much for porn and layitlow,lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 8 2010, 07:53 PM~16831058
> *Well if I could I would post pics of the x-frame I'm doing now but still no puter
> *


Ummm how are you on here then? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 6 2010, 08:50 AM~16812073
> *Wtf randy that was our moment
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## midwestknock

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 9 2010, 05:40 AM~16836592
> *Ummm how are you on here then?  :biggrin:
> *


probley on his cell phone like i do when im out and about bored somewhere...


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I just got a nice laptop from Best Buy for $550.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm usiong my blackberry smart phone.


----------



## .TODD

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2010, 12:35 PM~16838376
> *I'm  usiong my blackberry smart phone.
> *


Smart phone must not have spell check...dumb ass! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 9 2010, 06:49 PM~16841221
> *Smart phone must not have spell check...dumb ass! :biggrin:
> *



i was going to say fat fingers on small keys......but jason is not fat......no excuses.....lmao.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

kiss my asss fuk nutss :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2010, 08:15 PM~16843547
> *kiss my asss fuk nutss :biggrin:
> *



give it some time you'll get there there fat ass lol :biggrin:

you gettin closer to the rest of us l


----------



## GrammarNinja

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 9 2010, 12:35 PM~16838376
> *I'm  usiong my blackberry smart phone.
> *




What the fuck?


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Mar 10 2010, 12:02 AM~16844862
> *What the fuck?
> *


you have single handedly stop me from posting due to the embarassment of tryin to spell ....now it is jasons turn. 


not really


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 10 2010, 06:34 AM~16847988
> *you have single handedly stop me from posting due to the embarassment of tryin to spell ....now it is jasons turn.
> not really
> *


WHERE U BEEN HIDING


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey J, when you get a chance, check out HH Gregg they have some good deals on laptops and computers bro..


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 10 2010, 08:41 AM~16848006
> *WHERE U BEEN HIDING
> *


No doubt! Where you been retard?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Mar 9 2010, 11:02 PM~16844862
> *What the fuck?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 10 2010, 08:34 AM~16847988
> *you have single handedly stop me from posting due to the embarassment of tryin to spell ....now it is jasons turn.
> not really
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hi


----------



## juandik

hello , i torn the MCL ACL and PCL in my knee so for a while i am SOL..off work 3mo to a year ....


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Mar 10 2010, 12:02 AM~16844862
> *What the fuck?
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 10 2010, 08:49 PM~16853358
> *hello , i torn the MCL ACL and PCL in my knee so for a while i am SOL..off work 3mo to a year ....
> *



damn.....that sucks to hear.....i hope you heal quickly homie.......


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 10 2010, 07:49 PM~16853358
> *hello , i torn the MCL ACL and PCL in my knee so for a while i am SOL..off work 3mo to a year ....
> *


What the fuck were you doing? Sounds like an NFL lineman job!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 6 2010, 07:50 AM~16812073
> *Wtf randy that was our moment
> *


Randy should just put (no ****) in his signature because most the stuff he says on here sounds very ****. LoL


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16854283
> *What the fuck were you doing? Sounds like an NFL lineman job!
> *


slipped on the ice during that bigg ass snow storm and basically did the splits at my knee


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 10 2010, 07:50 PM~16854591
> *slipped on the ice during that bigg ass snow storm and basically did the splits at my knee
> *


that sounds painful, hope everything goes alright from here on out for you Josh.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 10 2010, 09:33 PM~16854408
> *Randy should just put (no ****) in his signature because most the stuff he says on here sounds very ****. LoL
> *


Would you like him to put his meat on your grill? (maybe **** maybe not)


----------



## 85REGAL

Man what is going on in here?????? :uh: :barf:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2010, 06:43 AM~16858270
> *Would you like him to put his meat on your grill? (maybe **** maybe not)
> *


That's what he said when I came to the picnic. Lol why do you think I haven't been back? I will be there this year but still don't want any meat on my grill.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Mar 9 2010, 09:02 PM~16844862
> *What the fuck?
> *


ninja i only misspelled 1 word c'mon :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 11 2010, 06:37 AM~16858410
> *Man what is going on in here?????? :uh:  :barf:
> *


its all really friendly up in here :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 11 2010, 12:08 PM~16859685
> *its all really friendly up in here :biggrin:
> *


One might say Gay.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 12 2010, 06:33 AM~16868355
> *One might say Gay.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 12 2010, 05:33 AM~16868355
> *One might say Gay.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's not nice lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 12 2010, 06:26 PM~16873808
> *That's not nice lol
> *



sup jay how jr, doing


----------



## Westside Mint 76

FABULOUS!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 12 2010, 11:12 PM~16876138
> *FABULOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

HEHE!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Todds gona post pics of us working on caprice


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 13 2010, 02:51 PM~16880935
> *Todds gona post pics of us working on caprice
> *


Well where are they? Just kidding I know how hard it is to take pics and work. Lol


----------



## Boxman513

Camera phones suck!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 13 2010, 06:54 PM~16881902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera phones suck!
> *


Damn why did you guys trash the caddy?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just needed frame engine trans body was beat


----------



## E

:wave:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 14 2010, 12:23 PM~16887153
> *Just needed frame engine trans body was beat
> *


ugh i dont know if you have seen that new hopper you just built :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hey hey it just needs paint the body is fine. Well kinda lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 14 2010, 04:04 PM~16887751
> *ugh i dont know if you have seen that new hopper you just built :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Yeah, but Jimmy that's one of those "rare" g body's. You wouldnt scrap a rare peice of american history would ya!! lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

dont ask me ive scraped impalas, nothings to rare to me, but that was in my younger dumber days, when i used to get tattoo's and think they were cool lmao


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 14 2010, 04:54 PM~16888041
> *dont ask me ive scraped impalas, nothings to rare to me, but that was in my younger dumber days, when i used to get tattoo's and think they were cool lmao
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76




----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 14 2010, 08:25 PM~16889979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

well that sure is cool :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 14 2010, 10:25 PM~16889979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:h5:


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey J I'm still on hold...lol :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 16 2010, 05:36 AM~16904289
> *Hey J I'm still on hold...lol :wave:
> *


yeah that didnt work out so good did it :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 14 2010, 09:25 AM~16886147
> *Damn why did you guys trash the caddy?
> *



:werd:


----------



## .TODD

HERES some progress on the regal J


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 08:53 PM~16910002
> *HERES some progress on the regal J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats nice as fuck! Cant wait to see it on the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 16 2010, 06:12 PM~16910241
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Thats nice as fuck! Cant wait to see it on the car. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie i think this project is one of PINKYS MASTER PEICES :biggrin:

homies a BAD ASS WELDER..... CERTIFIED PROBABLY HE SHOULD BE DOING much larger scales with his skills like trains or heavy duty industrial welding it takes talent


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 06:53 PM~16910002
> *HERES some progress on the regal J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SWEET CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT DONE ALSO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

looks sweet homie and thanks for the props but im just a backyard welder :biggrin: just doing the best i can


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 17 2010, 01:29 PM~16918086
> *looks sweet homie and thanks for the props but im just a  :biggrin: backyard welder :biggrin: just doing the best i can
> *


Well damn where you learn yo weld like that than youtube


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 17 2010, 01:29 PM~16918086
> *looks sweet homie and thanks for the props but im just a  :biggrin: backyard welder :biggrin: just doing the best i can
> *


Well damn where you learn to weld like that than youtube :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 17 2010, 04:19 PM~16918996
> *Well damn where you learn to weld like that than youtube :biggrin:
> *


CP's house! lol :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 17 2010, 04:34 PM~16919599
> *CP's house! lol :biggrin:
> *



:0

i thought CP only taught him how to wire :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 07:53 PM~16910002
> *HERES some progress on the regal J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking real good :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 17 2010, 10:12 PM~16921903
> *:0
> 
> i thought CP only taught him how to wire  :biggrin:
> *



CP IS THE PROFESSOR!!! :yes:


----------



## 85REGAL

That axle reinforcement looks beefy, post another pic Todd... :wow:


----------



## showandgo

pinky= danielson
cp= mr. miagi

no danielson stack the nickels, not circles, left to right, stack the nickels


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 18 2010, 09:13 AM~16926390
> *pinky= danielson
> cp= mr. miagi
> 
> no danielson stack the nickels, not circles, left to right, stack the nickels
> *


thats about right :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 18 2010, 04:13 PM~16926390
> *pinky= danielson
> cp= mr. miagi
> 
> no danielson stack the nickels, not circles, left to right, stack the nickels
> *


I do have a yard full of old cars. "Wax on, wax off danielsan..."

Or ''whacks on'' or something.......


----------



## 85REGAL

> I do have a yard full of old cars. "Wax on, wax off danielsan..."
> 
> *Or ''whacks on'' or something.......
> [/quote*]
> 
> :nosad: I was with you Chris until the second line


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 18 2010, 09:24 PM~16931403
> *I do have a yard full of old cars. "Wax on, wax off danielsan..."
> 
> Or ''whacks on'' or something.......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

yeah but jason would do it lolol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

finally some warm weather


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 19 2010, 07:53 PM~16940739
> * finally some warm weather
> *


----------



## .TODD

FINALLY :uh: 

fillers on! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 18 2010, 09:13 AM~16926390
> *pinky= danielson
> cp= mr. miagi
> 
> no danielson stack the nickels, not circles, left to right, stack the nickels
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

new avitar CP


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 08:39 PM~16947736
> *FINALLY  :uh:
> 
> fillers on!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good almost time to put it on the bumper and break them fillers :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 20 2010, 09:37 PM~16949226
> *Looking good almost time to put it on the bumper and break them fillers  :biggrin:
> *



tell me about it :happysad: im gonna try to just kiss the bumper ever so gently them fillers were expensive


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2010, 09:49 PM~16949326
> *tell me about it  :happysad:  im gonna try to just kiss the bumper ever so gently them fillers were expensive
> *


yeah i said that when we got the pink monte done,,and the harder it hit the more i did it,,and on the monte i have now,,i want it to hit so hard it busts out the tail lights :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2010, 06:47 AM~16951238
> *yeah i said that when we got the pink monte done,,and the harder it hit the more i did it,,and on the monte i have now,,i want it to hit so hard it busts out the tail lights :biggrin:
> *



:wow: and the back windsheild!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 21 2010, 07:20 AM~16951373
> *:wow:  and the back windsheild!
> *


collateral damage :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2010, 05:14 PM~16954692
> *collateral damage :biggrin:
> *


 :0 casualties


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2010, 01:47 PM~16951238
> *yeah i said that when we got the pink monte done,,and the harder it hit the more i did it,,and on the monte i have now,,i want it to hit so hard it busts out the tail lights :biggrin:
> *


Been there.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 21 2010, 06:47 AM~16951238
> *yeah i said that when we got the pink monte done,,and the harder it hit the more i did it,,and on the monte i have now,,i want it to hit so hard it busts out the tail lights :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  gonna call the bumper abuse hotline on you and CP!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 22 2010, 06:37 AM~16959799
> *:uh:    gonna call the bumper abuse hotline on you and CP!!
> *



:0 CP = CAR PUNISHER


----------



## 85REGAL

Morning Bump....what up J? :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its night time but whats up :biggrin: 
just taking a break  





















again :wow:


----------



## juandik

jason .....better hold off on selling the 3car with everyone buyin jeeps we may need it


----------



## .TODD

SHIMMED :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

WESTSIDE MUDDERS :biggrin: 

You going to make me go buy a mudtruck now :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17001909
> *WESTSIDE MUDDERS :biggrin:
> 
> You going to make me go buy a mudtruck now :angry:
> *



******* :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17001909
> *WESTSIDE MUDDERS :biggrin:
> 
> You going to make me go buy a mudtruck now :angry:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 27 2010, 08:49 AM~17015956
> *:nono:
> *


arent you turning your caprice into a trail rig :dunno:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

It's ok matt u can roll one of my trail rigs.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 27 2010, 07:14 PM~17019457
> *It's ok matt u can roll one of my trail rigs.
> *


Cool if I get any more toys I think my wife will kick my ass out !! :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 24 2010, 08:36 PM~16992106
> *SHIMMED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 28 2010, 10:42 AM~17022348
> *Cool if I get any more toys I think my wife will kick my ass out !! :biggrin:
> *


just reassure her it is "for the family " and it will all work it self out bro


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 27 2010, 12:02 PM~17016703
> *arent you turning your caprice into a trail rig  :dunno:
> *


I should appoligize for the fucker that gave you false info.....HELL TO THE MUTHA FUKN NAWW SON!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 28 2010, 05:32 PM~17026215
> *I should appoligize for the fucker that gave you false info.....HELL TO THE MUTHA FUKN NAWW SON!!!!  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: so atleast i know i am still on the right track building lowriders


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17027117
> *:biggrin:  so atleast i know i am still on the right track building lowriders
> *


if you doubted your self .....there may be an issue :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

I was just making sure seemed like everyone I know is building off road trucks now


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 29 2010, 06:47 AM~17031379
> *I was just making sure seemed like everyone I know is building off road trucks now
> *


X234567788910


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I've been building girth!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 29 2010, 07:47 AM~17031379
> *I was just making sure seemed like everyone I know is building off road trucks now
> *



NEVER! I am completely against it! :biggrin: And I refuse to go with them and ride in one of those P.O.S.'s... for fear that I'll think its fun! lol I...must....finish....Caprice..... :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 30 2010, 03:53 PM~17045537
> *NEVER! I am completely against it! :biggrin:  And I refuse to go with them and ride in one of those P.O.S.'s... for fear that I'll think its fun! lol  I...must....finish....Caprice..... :uh:
> *


x76 :yes:


----------



## 187_Regal

sup my westside brothas??????


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 30 2010, 01:53 PM~17045537
> *NEVER! I am completely against it! :biggrin:  And I refuse to go with them and ride in one of those P.O.S.'s... for fear that I'll think its fun! lol  I...must....finish....Caprice..... :uh:
> *



yeah i am trying to stay focused on the impala.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave:


----------



## 85REGAL

Up Top for J.... :wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

Me too focus on wagon but for now I'm off to courpus christi too lay in the sun


----------



## livin_low

glad its going to be nice out this weekend can work on the impala some


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 31 2010, 08:28 PM~17060917
> *glad its going to be nice out this weekend can work on the impala some
> *


Feel free to go work on my wagon while I'm gone


----------



## dancingwife

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 28 2010, 10:42 AM~17022348
> *Cool if I get any more toys I think my wife will kick my ass out !! :biggrin:
> *



No one told me that was an option! :wow:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 29 2010, 07:47 AM~17031379
> *I was just making sure seemed like everyone I know is building off road trucks now
> *


Don't be hating.....that shit is fun!!!


Since this pic I put a 4 inch all suspension leaf lift which brought it up about 6 inches overall because the original leafs were dead. :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 1 2010, 09:25 AM~17065191
> *Don't be hating.....that shit is fun!!!
> Since this pic I put a 4 inch all suspension leaf lift which brought it up about 6 inches overall because the original leafs were dead.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

What up pinky sayin hey man all the way from CHORPUS christi Texas


----------



## 1sexytre

Dam this topics dead everyone must be on the mudder web site


----------



## livin_low

hey pinky if i leave the back bumper on the frame will you cutt the bolts when you get it to your shop i just cant break them loose


----------



## livin_low

oh and i am ready when you are to swap frames


----------



## .TODD

got this for sale price drop if you come get it! 1800.00 FIRM great car everyting works no check engine light runs great fixed all the bugs would like to keep it but i gotta cut back somewhere to get where i wanna be with the regal and start my 61 RAG HUNT! cant have 2 v8's right now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 3 2010, 06:05 PM~17087348
> *hey pinky if i leave the back bumper on the frame will you cutt the bolts when you get it to your shop i just cant break them loose
> *


thats fine


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 3 2010, 09:05 PM~17087348
> *hey pinky if i leave the back bumper on the frame will you cutt the bolts when you get it to your shop i just cant break them loose
> *


pussy


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 4 2010, 06:57 PM~17095509
> *pussy
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave:


----------



## .TODD

you still got that monte livin low?


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 5 2010, 11:15 PM~17108938
> *you still got that monte livin low?
> *


no i dont


----------



## 85REGAL

Back to the top!! J what's good? :wave:


----------



## 85REGAL

You must be putting in work at the shop huh J?


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Apr 8 2010, 12:07 PM~17134803
> *You must be putting in work at the shop huh J?
> *



On his gay mud truck :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i need a mud truck...... i got a regal fo sale....lol


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 8 2010, 01:44 PM~17135117
> *On his gay mud truck  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Pinky's a ***!......so is Chad! :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

i must say that i went mudding once....that shit is fun as hell......


----------



## cincyprohopper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 8 2010, 06:14 PM~17136303
> *i must say that i went mudding once....that shit is fun as hell......
> *


That's what she said :wow:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

i need a new mud truck. And i got one for sale


----------



## juandik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgBaqIIaxKI


----------



## 85REGAL

I feel like I am watching an episode of XTreme 4x4.....oh wait, did I say that out loud? :wow:


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky if you think about it load my bumpers up with wes frame bring em with ya ill pick them up from wes


----------



## Pinky Bitches

made alot of progress today in the shop :0 





























on my JEEP :biggrin: 
Doing a full exo skeleton , i plan on rolling it when i take it out :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 8 2010, 12:44 PM~17135117
> *On his gay mud truck  :biggrin:
> *


your just mad i didnt buy you one yet :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 9 2010, 05:12 AM~17142494
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgBaqIIaxKI
> *



hate to say it but them boys about 45 mins from me lol


----------



## 187_Regal

that dude that showed up at your picnic last year had a jeep there with the cage on the outside of the truck......that thing was awesome.......you ever check out these videos?


----------



## livin_low

any progress on my frame


----------



## juandik

LOL ....is i t a jeep frame?


----------



## livin_low

that it is not


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

You should really step your game up like these boys. LOL!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

This years Westside "Lowriders" picnic pic...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Apr 13 2010, 09:02 AM~17177052
> *You should really step your game up like these boys. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2010, 08:06 PM~17196074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nothin better then crue jones :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## livin_low




----------



## livin_low

did pinky get stuck in a mud hole somewhere :dunno:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Hey why do they call u pinky :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

And yes pinky got stuck in a mudd hole this weekend.
Hey we got something in common we both have a 
red truck that gets stuck


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 18 2010, 06:18 PM~17230382
> *And yes pinky got stuck in a mudd hole this weekend.
> Hey we got something in common we both have a
> red truck that gets stuck
> *



Who's mud hole did he get stuck in??????????????

:boink:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 18 2010, 07:51 PM~17230750
> *Who's mud hole did he get stuck in??????????????
> 
> :boink:
> *


You guys joke about things like this WAY TOO MUCH. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Chads :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## matdogg

Some of us still build hoppers!!!!!!!


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Apr 13 2010, 07:02 AM~17177052
> *You should really step your game up like these boys. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Classic! I used to have this movie on VHS.


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 19 2010, 01:53 PM~17238489
> *Some of us still build hoppers!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amen matt amen


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17239634
> *amen matt amen
> *


x62


----------



## brown81

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 19 2010, 01:53 PM~17238489
> *Some of us still build hoppers!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good matt :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 19 2010, 02:53 PM~17238489
> *Some of us still build hoppers!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still have a hopper. A new one .............

Kinda!!


----------



## juandik

bad ass pic bro .......those tire won't go in the mud tho


----------



## 1sexytre

Wow pinky inc for all your 4x4 needs Wtf


----------



## livin_low

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Apr 20 2010, 03:15 PM~17250192
> *Wow pinky inc for all your 4x4 needs Wtf
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 20 2010, 03:58 AM~17245317
> *:biggrin:
> *


now thats funny mr moderator :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

nice pic matt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 20 2010, 05:46 AM~17245377
> *I still have a hopper.  A new one .............
> 
> Kinda!!
> *



ooooooo I wanna see it....taking toyota rear ends to a whole new meaning....


And about your mud hole...you forgot NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 19 2010, 02:53 PM~17238489
> *Some of us still build hoppers!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you Matt!


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2010, 11:51 PM~17255660
> *ooooooo I wanna see it....taking toyota rear ends to a whole new meaning....
> And about your mud hole...you forgot NO **** :biggrin:
> *



Ummm........did he??? :dunno:


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2010, 11:51 PM~17255660
> *ooooooo I wanna see it....taking toyota rear ends to a whole new meaning....
> And about your mud hole...you forgot NO **** :biggrin:
> *


now u know my toyota rearend works well ....and remember
no **** my rearend has not changed a bit even As I get older.
I think it the toypala or the impyota luv the Toyota swap


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 21 2010, 08:02 PM~17263786
> *now u know my toyota rearend works well ....and remember
> no **** my rearend has not changed a bit even As I get older.
> I think it the toypala or the impyota luv the Toyota swap
> *


 :biggrin:  :0


----------



## Rob @ RNL

look pinky has a stupid truck :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

me to


----------



## matdogg

You hillbillys :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

look at matt talkin shit as he is steady plotting how to introduce the idea of building his "family" one.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 22 2010, 06:53 PM~17275035
> *look at matt talkin shit as he is steady plotting how to introduce the idea of building his "family" one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 21 2010, 09:02 PM~17263786
> *now u know my toyota rearend works well ....and remember
> no **** my rearend has not changed a bit even As I get older.
> I think it the toypala or the impyota luv the Toyota swap
> *


HEY CABRON ARE YOU GONNA LET US ******* SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 22 2010, 07:51 PM~17274519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look pinky has a stupid truck :biggrin:
> *


Man thats almost like a border patrol truck.............lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave: :wave: :wave: what up everybody ??


----------



## 85REGAL

What the Off Road Magazine is going on in here?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 22 2010, 08:51 PM~17274519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look pinky has a stupid truck :biggrin:
> *



you got your seasons backwards yo.......lowriders in the spring summer and fall........mudd ducks for the winter time!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Lamigra I think that's how u spell it. Pinky is smuggling mexicanz


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17275391
> *HEY CABRON ARE YOU GONNA LET US ******* SEE IT  :biggrin:
> *


******* are always the lAst ones to see it. U r talking bout my
rearend right???)((no ****)).


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 23 2010, 05:47 PM~17282553
> *Pinky is snuggling mexicanz
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## livin_low

pinky any word on the frame?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 25 2010, 06:39 PM~17297462
> *pinky any word on the frame?
> *


Is it on a jeep?


----------



## livin_low

no its for my impala


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 25 2010, 07:02 PM~17297654
> *no its for my impala
> *


I know, I'm not sure you got my point. :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

i got it jeep stuff comes first now a days


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 25 2010, 08:07 PM~17297691
> *I know, I'm not sure you got my point. :biggrin:
> *


it is evolution(spell that 4 me grammar ninja) or is it regretion(that too), :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up pank


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 25 2010, 09:04 PM~17298722
> *it is evolution(spell that 4 me grammar ninja) or is it regretion(that too), :biggrin:
> *



1 out of 2 ain't bad


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 19 2010, 02:53 PM~17238489
> *Some of us still build hoppers!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diizzzaaaammnnn!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## edelmiro13

Whats good pink? Your on page 4 lets see some pics


----------



## Rob @ RNL

TTY


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

sup fuckers.... i c u rob


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## 1sexytre

ttt


----------



## matdogg

The aftermath of one of Pinky's great ideals!!!!!!!! Lets nose up GREAT IDEAL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hey it could happen to anyone lol. Were just really lucky these cars are so easy to find parts for lol


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 9 2010, 05:28 PM~17436438
> *Hey it could happen to anyone lol. Were just really lucky these cars are so easy to find parts for lol
> *


 :tears: :uh: :banghead:


----------



## SPOOON

DAMN THAT SUCKS, SO WHO GOT SERVED


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@May 9 2010, 06:49 PM~17437381
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS, SO WHO GOT SERVED
> *


know one two licks we were both smashing bumper......... each other's front bumper :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

damn that sucks fellas......


----------



## CP

I got a LS nose I think.


----------



## 85REGAL

Good looking out CP :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Should have computer back by the weekend


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Josh I got ur truck in the garage


----------



## juandik

fuckin sweet i will load up all the left over lowriding shit i got and drop them off to you, if you guys are scraping the truck when you are done don't forget to cut out the front axle ..i will need that too


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 9 2010, 07:06 PM~17436300
> *The aftermath of one of Pinky's great ideals!!!!!!!! Lets nose up GREAT IDEAL
> 
> 
> *


See if those were jeeps you wouldn't even care :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 9 2010, 06:06 PM~17436300
> *The aftermath of one of Pinky's great ideals!!!!!!!! Lets nose up GREAT IDEAL
> *


You sure Randy wasn't doing burn outs there?


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 11 2010, 07:35 AM~17452365
> *See if those were jeeps you wouldn't even care  :biggrin:
> *


The funny thing is I don't even care now :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 11 2010, 09:48 AM~17453002
> *You sure Randy wasn't doing burn outs there?
> *


That's a cold shoot homie.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 11 2010, 10:48 AM~17453002
> *You sure Randy wasn't doing burn outs there?
> *













lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 11 2010, 02:42 PM~17455910
> *The funny thing is I don't even care now :biggrin:
> *



you can't tell no good lie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 11 2010, 11:02 AM~17454141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All I know is someones gettin served by my multi colored bucket if I decide to show up lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 30 2010, 11:12 PM~17357215
> *Whats good pink? Your on page 4 lets see some pics
> *


No computer bro can't post pics but iv got a bunch to post soon as puter is fixed


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2010, 06:18 PM~17468135
> *All I know is someones gettin served by my multi colored bucket if I decide to show up lol
> *


lol.....who would that be?


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL+May 11 2010, 03:59 PM~17456078-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cold shoot homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your right.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Westside Mint 76_@May 11 2010, 08:54 PM~17459153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


Thanks! I dissevered that. :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Josh bring me those caprice spindles to if you don't want them


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 06:53 PM~17470589
> *lol.....who would that be?
> *


Not u little buddy I thought u were done hopping anyway lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Got the new front clip on the monte and yes its colorful lol


----------



## matdogg

Now you can come help me put my new header panal on sucka.... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 13 2010, 04:02 PM~17478874
> *Not u little buddy I thought u were done hopping anyway lol
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: i will be doing this on that sunday :drama:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17481328
> *Got the new front clip on the monte and yes its colorful lol
> *



you oughta atleast prime it one color....


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

naahhh that would mean i would have to work on it :wow: im already pissed off i had to put a front end on it, so thats the way its coming,, i really dont care :biggrin:

besides im just coming to do work son :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

going to try to get some pics up today


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats another way to post pics besides photobucket, bear in mind im not that computer savy :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 16 2010, 05:52 PM~17507385
> *whats another way to post pics besides photobucket, bear in mind im not that computer savy :biggrin:
> *


theres a new image loader now click on it and its should let you browse your files
its below the smile faces


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 16 2010, 03:57 PM~17507415
> *theres a new image loader now click on it and its should let you browse your files
> its below the smile faces
> *


tried that it said dynamics are not allowed or some crap i dont know, and i think photobucket had a virus that crashed my last computer so i dont want to get on there anymore


----------



## 187_Regal

tinypic.com


----------



## cincyprohopper

pink dont give up so soon. its just pics. think of it as a early 60's chevy frame that needs straped. YOU CAN DO IT. :biggrin: (god love seagrams 7 & diet 7up) :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

some of my jeep i been working on :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Jason on his new computer...


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@May 17 2010, 09:34 AM~17513395
> *Jason on his new computer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Ballin


----------



## Pinky Bitches

random pics of montes new front end after matt landed ontop of it :biggrin: 









just picked up another jeep for a daily  

















more of as we call it (BABY JEEPUS) :biggrin: 
















BADASS bumper i made for the winch and such


----------



## 187_Regal

BABY JEEPUS..... :rofl: hey have you had to use that cage yet? that stuff is fun i must admit.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2010, 08:24 AM~17513750
> *BABY JEEPUS..... :rofl: hey have you had to use that cage yet? that stuff is fun i must admit.....
> *


hell yeah cant you see where all the paint is rubbed off :biggrin: we took a few hard hits last time we were out, havent rolled it yet though  and thanks for tiny pic info :biggrin: 
and chad named it BABY JEEPUS when he was drunk, cause it goes anywhere and he was like and i quote(sweet 10 pound baby jeepus) yeah he was drunk and actually passed out :wow: we all went to haspen acres in indy, met rob over their , he brought 3 mudd trucks , i think we had 5 , camped out had a blast


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 10:32 AM~17513852
> *hell yeah cant you see where all the paint is rubbed off :biggrin: we took a few hard hits last time we were out, havent rolled it yet though  and thanks for tiny pic info  :biggrin:
> and chad named it BABY JEEPUS when he was drunk,  cause it goes anywhere and he was like and i quote(sweet 10 pound baby jeepus) yeah he was drunk and actually passed out  :wow:  we all went to haspen acres in indy, met rob over their , he brought 3 mudd trucks , i think we had 5 , camped out had a blast
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah i meant to imply about using the top side of it lol.....but it definitely is fun......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah pinhead told chad he wanted to go so you guys will have to go with us sometime for sure


----------



## livin_low

any pics of my frame?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@May 17 2010, 03:30 PM~17518153
> *any pics of my frame?
> *


ah crap :wow: :biggrin: did you notice it wasnt in the dirt anymore


----------



## livin_low

That I did


----------



## lboogie




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 12 2010, 05:18 PM~17468135
> *All I know is someones gettin served by my multi colored bucket if I decide to show up lol
> *


you should show up it was badass meetin u last year :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 08:32 AM~17513382
> *some of my jeep i  been working on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Body damage is a mother!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 18 2010, 11:30 PM~17536738
> *Body damage is a mother!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep thats why i waited to cage mine before going offroad :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

For all your 4x4 and off road needs "PINKY's Offroad and Accessories"


----------



## 85REGAL

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 19 2010, 02:05 PM~17540389
> *For all your 4x4 and off road needs "PINKY's Offroad and Accessories"
> *



for al your fabication needs from the hydralic pit to the mud pit
PINKY's master fabricators is the place to build your shit


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 19 2010, 12:15 PM~17540942
> *for al your fabication needs from the hydralic pit to the mud pit
> PINKY's master fabricators is the place to build your shit
> *


lol thats funny


----------



## big pimpin

Instead of getting together to have a hop lets get together and have a mud run!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

oh shit.....this thing is going to catch on like a wild fiyahhhhhh.....lol......


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2010, 03:29 PM~17542273
> *oh shit.....this thing is going to catch on like a wild fiyahhhhhh.....lol......
> *


White people got problems. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2010, 02:29 PM~17542273
> *oh shit.....this thing is going to catch on like a wild fiyahhhhhh.....lol......
> *


it already has :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 19 2010, 05:33 PM~17542306
> *White people got problems. Lol
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 19 2010, 04:33 PM~17542306
> *White people got problems. Lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 19 2010, 07:55 PM~17544750
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I'm white too. Lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17544895
> *I'm white too. Lol
> *



quit lying to the boy....lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17544913
> *quit lying to the boy....lol
> *


Your right after a day in the sun I'm pretty red. Lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Hey pinky milkshake said come on down the waters fine.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 19 2010, 07:46 PM~17545575
> *Hey pinky milkshake said come on down the waters fine.
> *


no the water was not fine at all , yall bamboozled me :biggrin: damn muddhole halfway over my doors :wow: at least it was you that had to dig my winch cable out of the mud :biggrin: cause i couldnt open my doors  and chad was passed out :0


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 20 2010, 02:09 PM~17551542
> *:wow:
> no the water was not fine at all , yall bamboozled me :biggrin: damn muddhole halfway over my doors :wow:  at least it was you that had to dig my winch cable out of the mud :biggrin: cause i couldnt open my doors  and chad was passed out :0
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 19 2010, 09:46 PM~17545575
> *Hey pinky milkshake said come on down the waters fine.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## lboogie




----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 20 2010, 12:09 PM~17551542
> *:wow:
> no the water was not fine at all , yall bamboozled me :biggrin: damn muddhole halfway over my doors :wow:  at least it was you that had to dig my winch cable out of the mud :biggrin: cause i couldnt open my doors  and chad was passed out :0
> *


i was one muddy mfer, but you choose that mud hole.milkshake
just lightley suggested the watr was fine. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3Z7Y29CmoM


----------



## matdogg

I broke down and got me a mud jeep :biggrin: 




















ITS PINKY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 26 2010, 08:06 PM~17615076
> *I broke down and got me a  mud jeep :biggrin:
> ITS PINKY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PINK'S THE NEW BLACK


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 24 2010, 11:35 AM~17586425
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3Z7Y29CmoM
> *



See the torque in that thing when he bumps the throttle!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 85REGAL

What is happening in here  O wait already incriminated myself so I can't joke anymore. J, I don't want to hear it!


----------



## 85REGAL

Up top for Pinky's 4x4 and off road Accessories :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

hows it going pinky


----------



## livin_low

Hey pink when can I expect the frame to come to the house


----------



## 187_Regal

it was good seeing you guys at the picnic.....thanks for coming down and supporting us!!!!!! see you soon....


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 1 2010, 02:38 PM~17664550
> *it was good seeing you guys at the picnic.....thanks for coming down and supporting us!!!!!! see you soon....
> *



pinky the monte was working this weekend but too bad you didnt get the chance to broke todd off (el camino) i would of loved to seen it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wes soon my brother. Russ it was good hangin with u as always we had a good time and it was good seeing our ky freinds


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jun 1 2010, 11:57 AM~17664730
> *pinky the monte was working this weekend but too bad you didnt get the chance to broke todd off (el camino) i would of loved to seen it
> *


Yeah I called out all double pumps and he didn't come out hell the only hop I got was naptown swingin but I had fun on the megaphone


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 07:08 PM~17615105
> *PINK'S THE NEW BLACK
> *


Lol.


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 12:06 PM~17664802
> *Yeah I called out all double pumps and he didn't come out hell the only hop I got was naptown swingin but I had fun on the megaphone
> *



:uh: pics or it didn't happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jun 1 2010, 02:57 PM~17664730
> *pinky the monte was working this weekend but too bad you didnt get the chance to broke todd off (el camino) i would of loved to seen it
> *


The maroon one? He got broke off Saturday night after he tried to call Russ out. Got served, I tried to get him to bet me or talk shit, he wouldnt do either. 

Rolln caught it with his camera...


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jun 1 2010, 02:57 PM~17664730
> *pinky the monte was working this weekend but too bad you didnt get the chance to broke todd off (el camino) i would of loved to seen it
> *



even if they nose up there was no contest there.....you know that....


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17669025
> *Lol.
> *


LS lookd good out there pinky!!! much props!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nice pic naptown and thanks 84 it was good seeing u guys


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 2 2010, 07:42 PM~17678372
> *Nice pic naptown and thanks 84 it was good seeing u guys
> *


Wish you would have brought the off road jeep


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jun 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17681335
> *Wish you would have brought the off road jeep
> *


We thought about it. Gonna show off our new hardline setup lol


----------



## 85REGAL

:uh: ........... :biggrin: Pinky built!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 12:06 PM~17664802
> *Yeah I called out all double pumps and he didn't come out hell the only hop I got was naptown swingin but I had fun on the megaphone
> *



:cheesy: megaphone


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 2 2010, 10:02 AM~17674409
> *The maroon one? He got broke off Saturday night after he tried to call Russ out. Got served, I tried to get him to bet me or talk shit, he wouldnt do either.
> 
> Rolln caught it with his camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 nice PINK look like you up there to naptown


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 4 2010, 06:00 PM~17697615
> *  nice PINK look like you up there to naptown
> *


Need that lock up to get where I need to be. Pink, you running extended lower arms and drop mounts?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I think I dropped uppers 2 in and have upper and lower adjustables and 18's


----------



## Pinky Bitches

But I can't really remember I rushed everything in like 2 weeks for casper


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Heading to wisconsin to dropfest with john nichols to hop and hopefully win some money lol


----------



## 85REGAL

Any pics from the weekend J?


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2010, 01:48 PM~17674753
> *even if they nose up there was no contest there.....you know that....
> *



OH I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 2 2010, 01:02 PM~17674409
> *The maroon one? He got broke off Saturday night after he tried to call Russ out. Got served, I tried to get him to bet me or talk shit, he wouldnt do either.
> 
> Rolln caught it with his camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 5 2010, 05:43 PM~17704603
> *I think I dropped uppers 2 in and have upper and lower adjustables and 18's
> *



your droped yours 2 inchs or mine?


----------



## .TODD

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 7 2010, 06:50 AM~17714997
> *Any pics from the weekend J?
> *


go to show and events dropfest topic they got vids up


----------



## .TODD

you got any charge in that piston pinky? i got some more work coming for ya this winter another g body  :biggrin: ill give you a call later


----------



## Pinky Bitches

regals still lookin good ,,,taken it to any hops yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 8 2010, 01:02 PM~17728689
> *you got any charge in that piston pinky? i got some more work coming for ya this winter another g body  :biggrin:  ill give you a call later
> *


no piston, just regular pumps


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 01:04 PM~17728709
> *regals still lookin good ,,,taken it to any hops yet?
> *



nothing serious two licks and i killed everyone in the city :wow: gotta travel to do anything but i got them arms way out there still shimmed in half inch but its still tuckin and its hard to drive with this wish bone so havent drivin out of state yet and havent had a truck to tow it you drive the monte to the hop? hows the extenstion on that?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 01:05 PM~17728725
> *no piston, just regular pumps
> *



double?! :twak:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah double im not a single fan :biggrin: and monte has a split belly and 1inch extension but stil needs to shimmed in more also to save tires, and the show was in wisconsin so it was trailered  other than steering it drives real good, :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 01:11 PM~17728795
> *yeah double im not a single fan :biggrin: and monte has a split belly and 1inch extension but stil needs to shimmed in more also to save tires, and the show was in wisconsin so it was trailered  other than steering  it drives real good,  :biggrin:
> *


nice mine was worken just as good as the monte you should of went double ill be praticing again real soon :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 8 2010, 01:15 PM~17728833
> *nice mine was worken just as good as the monte you should of went double ill be praticing again real soon  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know what your car does remember :biggrin: another PINKY built bumper crusher  id like to see it competing at shows for sure


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 01:19 PM~17728895
> *yeah i know what your car does remember :biggrin: another PINKY built  bumper crusher  id like to see it competing at shows for sure
> *



youll be the first to get the video


----------



## ~~RED~~

Seen you and the monte on this site. Thought I'd share....

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 8 2010, 03:24 PM~17729993
> *Seen you and the monte on this site. Thought I'd share....
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...%26tbs%3Disch:1
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

iv seeen that before but thanks anyway bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

my monte is for sale if anyones interested...$6000 , trades welcome, need any info pm me or just ask me :biggrin:
1986 luxury sport 4.3 fuel injected , new chinas and tiresm 14 new batteries, 4 pumps, 2 1inch to the nose , adex superduty, the 2 adex's on the rear pumps do not go with the car, they will be replaced with regular dumps :biggrin: new pumpheads,motors,etc, slip driveshaft(needs balanced)


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 06:38 PM~17731099
> *my monte is for sale if anyones interested...$6000 obo trades welcome, need any info pm me or just ask me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its gonna take more than that to finish the 63. So you might as well keep it and have some fun with it. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2010, 05:53 PM~17731247
> *Its gonna take more than that to finish the 63. So you might as well keep it and have some fun with it. Lol
> *


i have something else in mind :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 07:03 PM~17731349
> *i have something else in mind :biggrin:
> *


As long as its not a JEEP. Lol. Just playing do whatever is fun.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nah i think 2 jeeps is enough, :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 07:17 PM~17731460
> *nah i think 2 jeeps is enough,  :biggrin:
> *


Got spares. Rich. Lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2010, 05:38 PM~17731099
> *my monte is for sale if anyones interested...$6000 obo trades welcome, need any info pm me or just ask me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HURRY UP AND BUY


----------



## 187_Regal

we dont need no stinkin lincolns.......lol


----------



## 85REGAL

Up top for a quick sale on the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

nice price J any pics of the setup?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2010, 08:43 AM~17736656
> *nice price J any pics of the setup?
> *


not really but it looks just like the setup in the pink monte ,,il try to get some today,,you couldnt build this car for the price im selling it for


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 9 2010, 03:59 PM~17740669
> *not really but it looks just like the setup in the pink monte  ,,il try to get some today,,you couldnt build this car for the price im selling it for
> *



Then keep it ****..... :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

You going to Indy next weekend ????


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 9 2010, 03:59 PM~17740669
> *not really but it looks just like the setup in the pink monte  ,,il try to get some today,,you couldnt build this car for the price im selling it for
> *



so let me get this right you sell the pink monte bangin 80 and puit the same setup in the new monte and do 60 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

updated :biggrin: 

my monte is for sale if anyones interested...$6000 , trades welcome, need any info pm me or just ask me :biggrin:
1986 luxury sport 4.3 fuel injected , new chinas and tiresm 14 new batteries, 4 pumps, 2 1inch to the nose , adex superduty, the 2 adex's on the rear pumps do not go with the car, they will be replaced with regular dumps :biggrin: new pumpheads,motors,etc, slip driveshaft(needs balanced)


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2010, 04:23 PM~17740899
> *so let me get this right you sell the pink monte bangin 80 and puit the same setup in the new monte and do 60  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


yep, just keeping this one very streetable, and not beat to death :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jun 9 2010, 04:12 PM~17740785
> *You going to Indy next weekend ????
> *


no sir, no reason to :wow:


----------



## livin_low

Any chance I can get the frame this weekend or next


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 9 2010, 04:32 PM~17740965
> *updated :biggrin:
> 
> my monte is for sale if anyones interested...$6000 , trades welcome, need any info pm me or just ask me :biggrin:
> 1986 luxury sport 4.3 fuel injected , new chinas and tiresm 14 new batteries, 4 pumps, 2 1inch to the nose , adex superduty, the 2 adex's on the rear pumps do not go with the car, they will be replaced with regular dumps :biggrin: new pumpheads,motors,etc, slip driveshaft(needs balanced)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm good deal!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jun 9 2010, 07:23 PM~17742705
> *Any chance I can get the frame this weekend or next
> *


yes actually should be done with it today, il let ya know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 9 2010, 10:43 PM~17745214
> *damm good deal!!!!
> *


i think so, just needs body work and paint and its ready for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Could come and hang with your mud truck buddies. No car required


----------



## livin_low

Thanks for bringing the frame Pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

your welcome sorry it took so long :biggrin:


----------



## LowIndyd

> no sir, no reason to :wow:
> where's the spirit ? lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> no sir, no reason to :wow:
> where's the spirit ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> just found out about the show next weekend :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## showandgo

sup fool


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 14 2010, 10:51 AM~17780860
> *just found out about the show next weekend :biggrin:
> *


you going to tulsa?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 AM~17782038
> *sup fool
> *


whats up buddy, how you feeling? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 14 2010, 10:54 AM~17782363
> *you going to tulsa?
> *


not sure yet, probably a last minute decision as usual :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hot as fuck out there ...in tulsa that is ...well out here too lol 
but always have alot of fun out there you should go :0 

oh 102 here today :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 14 2010, 05:40 PM~17785805
> *not sure yet, probably a last minute decision as usual :biggrin:
> *


im riding out no car if you and angie or chad want to ride let me no


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 14 2010, 07:46 PM~17787153
> *im riding out no car if you and angie or chad want to ride let me no
> *


word il call ya


----------



## ~~RED~~

when you coming to do the duct work on your storage building?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 15 2010, 01:57 PM~17794776
> *when you coming to do the duct work on your storage building?
> *


lol when do you need me there :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by Jun 2 2010_@ 10:02 AM~17674409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how many inches you hittin on bumper


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 14 2010, 09:07 PM~17786754
> *hot as fuck out there ...in tulsa that is ...well out here too lol
> but always have alot of fun out there you should go  :0
> 
> oh 102 here today  :biggrin:
> *


You guys gonna try and make it to the picnic again this year?


----------



## LowIndyd

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 14 2010, 07:51 AM~17780860
> *just found out about the show next weekend :biggrin:
> *


 oh, ok. just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Dude hit me up tonight I'm supposed to meet em Friday afternoon ! :cheesy: 

Thanks for the paitence !


----------



## Guest

good work... ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jun 15 2010, 04:52 PM~17796402
> *how many inches you hittin on bumper
> *


62 at the last show, so 60 -65  perfect street car


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 16 2010, 07:04 AM~17802411
> *good work... ttt
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 15 2010, 11:23 PM~17800677
> *Dude hit me up tonight I'm supposed to meet em Friday afternoon ! :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks for the paitence !
> *


not a problem


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 16 2010, 11:32 AM~17803934
> *not a problem
> *


nice ls whats it hit..!!


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 16 2010, 10:31 AM~17803916
> *62 at the last show, so 60 -65  perfect street car
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its for sale :biggrin:


----------



## WelshBoyo

pm'd!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave: uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jun 20 2010, 07:02 AM~17837372
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


whats goin on, havent heard from ya in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 20 2010, 07:17 AM~17837419
> *whats goin on, havent heard from ya in awhile :biggrin:
> *


i know been working a lot trying to get some money so i can start on da 62 but business is slow   but i think i will see you in the 31


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i hear ya


----------



## juandik

you get that motor and trans out yet ......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 23 2010, 08:20 AM~17864793
> *you get that motor and trans out yet ......
> *


no waiting till your ready so it doesnt have to sit in my garage, are you ready? :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

oh yeah ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cool let me finish up randy's caddy and il get on it


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

TTT PINKY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

jason dump doesnt work on the cord any ideas?


----------



## juandik

did it work before? if check and see if a wire is lose.


----------



## livin_low

got the body on the frame


----------



## GarciaJ100

*Hotel Info : Country Inns and Suites 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 1 2010, 03:55 PM~17937223
> *got the body on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 1 2010, 01:55 PM~17937223
> *got the body on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD

yeah it was the wire


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 5 2010, 07:16 PM~17966512
> *word
> *


what u do with the daytons


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 7 2010, 08:35 PM~17987965
> *what u do with the daytons
> *


THERE ON A GOLD 64 MY BUDDY BOUGHT THEM


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yep :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## turbospirites




----------



## .TODD




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Everyone get those hoppers ready for the westside picnic.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 16 2010, 09:46 AM~18060145
> *Everyone get rhose hoppees ready for the wesrtside picnic.
> *


----------



## mikesparks

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 16 2010, 12:25 PM~18060972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha ha now thats phunny


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 16 2010, 09:25 AM~18060972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow you got me :biggrin: was using my blackberry when i typed that,, :wow:


----------



## 513ryder

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 7 2010, 09:35 PM~17987965
> *what u do with the daytons
> *


I've got a set of daytons for sale if anybody is interested


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Jul 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18068188
> *I've got a set of daytons for sale if anybody is interested
> *



WILL YOU SELL THE KNOCK OFFS?


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Jul 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18068188
> *I've got a set of daytons for sale if anybody is interested
> *


How MUCH and what's up with that tahoe man


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Jul 17 2010, 12:12 PM~18068188
> *I've got a set of daytons for sale if anybody is interested
> *



How much? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

timbuddy you stayin for the uce regional?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 18 2010, 06:43 PM~18076239
> *timbuddy you stayin for the uce regional?
> *



I think so.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I need a set of k.o.'s for the caddy...


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 18 2010, 06:51 PM~18076279
> *I think so.
> *


where you stayin at? sounds like its gonna be a party.......


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 18 2010, 08:16 PM~18077974
> *where you stayin at? sounds like its gonna be a party.......
> *


I like to party :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

What's up pink been tryin to get ahold of you on gettin the rest of my stuff


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 18 2010, 10:58 PM~18078427
> *I like to party  :biggrin:
> *


Matts a "Party Boy"


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

:tongue:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 16 2010, 07:46 AM~18060145
> *Everyone get those hoppers ready for the westside picnic.
> *


There a couple of us leaving Louisville @ 9ish on saturday morning........  no hoppers though :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 26 2010, 01:22 PM~18144206
> *There a couple of us leaving Louisville @ 9ish on saturday morning........  no hoppers though :uh:
> *


sweet,,


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 26 2010, 03:22 PM~18144206
> *There a couple of us leaving Louisville @ 9ish on saturday morning........  no hoppers though :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TTT


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 16 2010, 06:46 AM~18060145
> *Everyone get those hoppers ready for the westside picnic.
> *


when's the picnic homie? :0


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Jul 27 2010, 11:41 AM~18153746
> *when's the picnic homie?  :0
> *



what picnic


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Jul 27 2010, 11:41 AM~18153746
> *when's the picnic homie?  :0
> *


this saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

so you got some radicauls coming pinky?damn it's about time we get some compition,it's been way to easy the last couple of years. :biggrin:




























hope your picnic has a good turn out homie wish we could make it.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 27 2010, 03:04 PM~18154486
> *what picnic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

The original PINKY is up for sale 10,000


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 27 2010, 09:32 PM~18159863
> *so you got some radicauls coming pinky?damn it's about time we get some compition,it's been way to easy the last couple of years. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope your picnic has a good turn out homie wish we could make it.
> *


wish you guys could make it for sure,,but yeah been thinking about throwing the rule book out for a minute,,well see :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

shit there aint no rules anymore, it is what it is, fabian is definately up there


----------



## Team CCE

Maybe not a book of rules, but take some pride in what you build. ANYBODY can load a car with weight, 20+ batteries, and more than two pumps to the nose or any one of the three. At lest in the midwest there are more legit cars hoppin'. Not to mention good competition. Not just flat out hatred towards the next. Over there everybody can compete and at the end of the day kick back and hang with one another, even enjoy and frosty beverage with one another. There is so much hate on the west coast it pathetic. Thats just real uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

I'm not pointing fingers, just stating what I have observed since I have been out here.


----------



## showandgo

i agree with u bruce 100%, couldnt have said it better. but its obvious times had changed. we all still take pride but sometimes it is what it is


----------



## Team CCE

I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Jul 29 2010, 11:58 AM~18174042-->
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not a book of rules, but take some pride in what you build. ANYBODY can load a car with weight, 20+ batteries, and more than two pumps to the nose or any one of the three. At lest in the midwest there are more legit cars hoppin'. Not to mention good competition. Not just flat out hatred towards the next. Over there everybody can compete and at the end of the day kick back and hang with one another, even enjoy and frosty beverage with one another. There is so much hate on the west coast it pathetic. Thats just real  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 12:00 PM~18174068
> *i agree with u bruce 100%, couldnt have said it better. but its obvious times had changed. we all still take pride but sometimes it is what it is
> *



Yup....last year in Tulsa when 90% of the cars in the hop were obviously weighted killed it for me. No skill in adding weight.  We in the midwest have been able to hold some what of a good guideline for hoppers but there is always going to be someone breaking the rules.  In my eyes real competition hopping out here hit its max 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes sir


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2010, 12:51 PM~18174555
> *Yup....last year in Tulsa when 90% of the cars in the hop were obviously weighted killed it for me.  No skill in adding weight.    We in the midwest have been able to hold some what of a good guideline for hoppers but there is always going to be someone breaking the rules.      In my eyes real competition hopping out here hit its max 2-3 years ago.
> *


Yeah when people got a 1000 pounds in a V6 g-body and are only doing 65 it is pretty terrible. A lot of what I have seen this year is just as bad.20 plus batteries and weight. Standards with big tires. 100 plus is hard but you still don't need as much as they use to do it. I gotta give props to anyone trying to hop at all cause its a lot of work and money.


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 26 2010, 04:22 PM~18144206
> *There a couple of us leaving Louisville @ 9ish on saturday morning........  no hoppers though :uh:
> *



DAMN WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ABOUT CARANTO :wow: :rofl:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jul 29 2010, 04:54 PM~18177745
> *DAMN WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ABOUT CARANTO  :wow: :rofl:
> *


sup Spoon you going to make it this weekend??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jul 29 2010, 04:54 PM~18177745
> *DAMN WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ABOUT CARANTO  :wow: :rofl:
> *


gona be a single pump war :wow:


----------



## showandgo

Better be, I haven't talked shit in 11 months. I got shit to say lmao


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 06:18 PM~18178642
> *Better be, I haven't talked shit in 11 months. I got shit to say lmao
> *


Wut up Jimmy can't wait to kick it with you this weekend its been a min. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

Yep 11 months. I can't party too much but I'm sure we will have fun, no ****


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 29 2010, 10:58 AM~18174042
> *Maybe not a book of rules, but take some pride in what you build. ANYBODY can load a car with weight, 20+ batteries, and more than two pumps to the nose or any one of the three. At lest in the midwest there are more legit cars hoppin'. Not to mention good competition. Not just flat out hatred towards the next. Over there everybody can compete and at the end of the day kick back and hang with one another, even enjoy and frosty beverage with one another. There is so much hate on the west coast it pathetic. Thats just real  uffin:
> *


i agree


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2010, 03:06 PM~18176415
> *Yeah when people got a 1000 pounds in a V6 g-body and are only doing 65 it is pretty terrible. A lot of what I have seen this year is just as bad.20 plus batteries and weight.  Standards with big tires. 100 plus is hard but you still don't need as much as they use to do it. I gotta give props to anyone trying to hop at all cause its a lot of work and money.
> *


also agree with this because it does take a lot of money, time and patience to hop. so anyone trying to do this is a winner in my book  i just want to see cars hit bumber at 40's 50's its just a lot more fun dont matter win or lose


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2010, 05:43 PM~18173931
> *shit there aint no rules anymore, it is what it is, fabian is definately up there
> *


It's not that there ain't rules anymore it's just if they want to fuck with us they can't do it the way they always talked about. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love it all the shit talking on us,jimmy,and todd in the past.And now they are doing the same things and it's all good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It's alright it's not the first time people have changed there plans because of us. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 29 2010, 05:58 PM~18174042
> *Maybe not a book of rules, but take some pride in what you build. ANYBODY can load a car with weight, 20+ batteries, and more than two pumps to the nose or any one of the three. At lest in the midwest there are more legit cars hoppin'. Not to mention good competition. Not just flat out hatred towards the next. Over there everybody can compete and at the end of the day kick back and hang with one another, even enjoy and frosty beverage with one another. There is so much hate on the west coast it pathetic. Thats just real  uffin:
> *


Are you for real???I don't think for us thats the truth. :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2010, 06:51 PM~18174555
> *Yup....last year in Tulsa when 90% of the cars in the hop were obviously weighted killed it for me.  No skill in adding weight.    We in the midwest have been able to hold some what of a good guideline for hoppers but there is always going to be someone breaking the rules.    In my eyes real competition hopping out here hit its max 2-3 years ago.
> *


Man dan you guys just can't be real, doing almost 90 in that monte and still gonna talk the no weight shit,3 years ago some people fell for it,but now i think most are smarter then that.The real funny thing is we did what we did to compete with the west coast big name hoppers and we have done pretty good at it.But we never changed what we have done.Unlike others that used to talk shit on things and are now doing them? :biggrin: It's all good though win or lose everyone will always have excuses for shit.The only thing you can do is do what you wanna do fuck the rest,thats what we have always done.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2010, 10:06 PM~18176415
> *Yeah when people got a 1000 pounds in a V6 g-body and are only doing 65 it is pretty terrible. A lot of what I have seen this year is just as bad.20 plus batteries and weight.  Standards with big tires. 100 plus is hard but you still don't need as much as they use to do it. I gotta give props to anyone trying to hop at all cause its a lot of work and money.*


I agree with everything you said here. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

da west coast just be doing da dog gone thang</span>


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 29 2010, 09:22 PM~18181130
> *Are you for real???I don't think for us thats the truth. :wow:
> *


Look at my post after that, I said it was an observation that i have made since I have been on the west coast. Not pointing fingers to ANYONE. Just sayin' what I have seen and heard uffin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 30 2010, 12:55 PM~18186571
> *Look at my post after that, I said it was an observation that i have made since I have been on the west coast. Not pointing fingers to ANYONE. Just sayin' what I have seen and heard  uffin:
> *


Obviously you have not hung out with the right people out here, because yes there is a little shit talking at the end but you shake hands and get ready for the next battle!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18181264
> *I agree with everything you said here. :biggrin:
> *


Was Crakin Fabian! There is no Medium with some people!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 31 2010, 02:33 AM~18189611
> *Obviously you have not hung out with the right people out here, because yes there is a little shit talking at the end but you shake hands and get ready for the next battle!*


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 30 2010, 07:55 PM~18186571
> *Look at my post after that, I said it was an observation that i have made since I have been on the west coast. Not pointing fingers to ANYONE. Just sayin' what I have seen and heard  uffin:
> *


I know what you meant dog and for you it's the truth everyone out here is cool with you.but for us it's always been different,we get nothing but hated on.But at the end of the day we are still on TOP!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lots of different opinions as usual :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## Suburban Swingin

heard your pinic was good,congrats,i'll make it out there sometime. :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

What's up pinky?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 2 2010, 05:45 PM~18210275
> *heard your pinic was good,congrats,i'll make it out there sometime. :biggrin:
> *


yes it was,,great turnout, good weather, and great free food and drinks bro ,,that's a win win


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 3 2010, 07:28 AM~18215034
> *What's up pinky?
> *


whats up bro,,wish you guys coulda made it to our picnic!! hows everything up your way?


----------



## Boricua Customs

What up Pinky, it was nice meeting you in person at the Picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 06:27 PM~18220302
> *What up Pinky, it was nice meeting you in person at the Picnic  :thumbsup:
> *


yes you to for sure,,you guys ever need anything bro hit me up for sure,,


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 3 2010, 08:30 PM~18220336
> *yes you to for sure,,you guys ever need anything bro hit me up for sure,,
> *



Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 3 2010, 06:30 PM~18220336
> *yes you to for sure,,you guys ever need anything bro hit me up for sure,,
> *


I need a blow job


----------



## MR.859

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 3 2010, 09:41 PM~18222605
> *I need a blow job
> *


HHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18220252
> *whats up bro,,wish you guys coulda made it to our picnic!!  hows everything up your way?
> *



Wish I could've too. But my funds were not right. Gotta show this weekend in connecticut. Gonna stay local the rest of season. Spent all my money on car. Lol. We got a show in sept. That my clubs doing here in jersey with a hop. Should be tight.


----------



## 1sexytre

What up pink we need to get together so I can get rest of my stuff man I bought all new suspension for front of wagon


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word


----------



## dlinehustler

Ok Jason, this is a welder. Its used to adhere two or more piece's of metal together. Its the blue thing in the corner with all kinds of shit piled on it. If conditions are proper, when the trigger is pulled this happens 












:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

that light is soooo pretty :biggrin: 

ok ok time to get back to work i guess


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 4 2010, 09:29 PM~18231130
> *Ok Jason, this is a welder.  Its used to adhere two or more piece's of metal together. Its the blue thing in the corner with all kinds of shit piled on it.  If conditions are proper, when the trigger is pulled this happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2010, 09:52 PM~18231327
> *that light is soooo pretty :biggrin:
> 
> ok ok time to get back to work i guess
> *


So are you gonna work on a Lo lo or a off roader...............lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 6 2010, 08:41 PM~18249002
> *So are you gonna work on a Lo lo or a off roader...............lol
> *


wat up nikkah hit us up later bro. :biggrin:


----------



## CP

You ready to open up a big truck spring shop? Lets offer a 2 for 1 special on kingpins.


----------



## turbospirites

9501 Colerain Ave
Cincinnati OH, 45214
starts at 3pm ends at 8pm

Bring can goods proceeds to benefit St. Vincent Depaul


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Aug 11 2010, 10:23 AM~18284279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9501 Colerain Ave
> Cincinnati OH, 45214
> starts at 3pm ends at 8pm
> 
> Bring can goods proceeds to benefit St. Vincent Depaul
> 
> 
> *


$35 these fools lost there mind,,, :wow:


----------



## cali

WHATS UP PINKY....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 4 2010, 07:29 PM~18231130
> *Ok Jason, this is a welder.  Its used to adhere two or more piece's of metal together. Its the blue thing in the corner with all kinds of shit piled on it.  If conditions are proper, when the trigger is pulled this happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



DONT LOOK INTO THE LIGHT! remove this picture :wow:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 11 2010, 09:13 PM~18288265
> *$35 these fools lost there mind,,, :wow:
> *



I know right! ive never heard of this show???


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 11 2010, 09:17 PM~18288297
> *DONT LOOK INTO THE LIGHT! remove this picture  :wow:
> *



Hell no! got to get pink eyes used to it again....get it pink eye :uh: :rimshot:


----------



## 1sexytre

Hear there is a show this weekend 3 pm till 9 pm on Saturday they shut hole downtown Franklin down think my sis is takin her Lincoln


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 12 2010, 01:17 PM~18293047
> *Hear there is a show this weekend 3 pm till 9 pm on Saturday they shut hole downtown Franklin down think my sis is takin her Lincoln
> *


We were talking about this today.. A couple of guys from work are going to it....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ted if you want to go to the franklin show give me a call you can drive one of my lincolns  cause i dont think your is gona be ready :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 8 2010, 06:34 PM~18259534
> *You ready to open up a big truck spring shop? Lets offer a 2 for 1 special on kingpins.
> *


hell no ,,my hand hurts damnit


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 12 2010, 09:16 PM~18296418
> *ted if you want to go to the franklin show give me a call you can drive one of my lincolns  cause i dont think your is gona be ready :wow:
> *


 lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18296418
> *ted if you want to go to the franklin show give me a call you can drive one of my lincolns*


Werd son!!! :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18296418
> *cause i dont think your is gona be ready :wow:
> *



:|


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 13 2010, 01:39 AM~18299362
> * lol
> *



:wave: did you get anything yet?


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jul 30 2010, 07:33 PM~18189611
> *Obviously you have not hung out with the right people out here, because yes there is a little shit talking at the end but you shake hands and get ready for the next battle!
> *


I hope your right uffin:


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 12 2010, 06:16 PM~18296418
> *ted if you want to go to the franklin show give me a call you can drive one of my lincolns  cause i dont think your is gona be ready :wow:
> *


Maybe we can park yours and ours both on three


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 13 2010, 05:31 PM~18303630
> *Maybe we can park yours and ours both on three
> *


Were going to meet some were off 63 & 75 around 2 or 2:30 get at pink hes going!


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 13 2010, 06:45 PM~18304793
> *Were going to meet some were off 63 & 75 around 2 or 2:30 get at pink hes going!
> *


To be safe I'm gonna say we will be there around five cause my nephew has a football game at two


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 11 2010, 07:13 PM~18288265
> *$35 these fools lost there mind,,, :wow:
> *


it's $25 :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

WHAT UP PINKY AND TED LINCOLNS LOOK GOOD ESPECIALLY WHEN TED GAS HOPPING LOL HAD FUN HANGING OUT GUYS


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 15 2010, 01:33 PM~18313541
> *WHAT UP PINKY AND TED LINCOLNS LOOK GOOD ESPECIALLY WHEN TED GAS HOPPING  LOL HAD FUN HANGING OUT GUYS
> *


pics?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 13 2010, 02:24 PM~18301961
> *:wave:  did you get anything yet?
> *


nope


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Aug 15 2010, 12:33 PM~18313541
> *WHAT UP PINKY AND TED LINCOLNS LOOK GOOD ESPECIALLY WHEN TED GAS HOPPING  LOL HAD FUN HANGING OUT GUYS
> *


Gas hop, I dont do that shit :nicoderm: Fun time kicking it bro!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 15 2010, 02:33 PM~18314183
> *pics?
> *


I dont, but im sure someone has a pic of it on 3 wheel... Pink thinks that gansta when you put a car up on 3 wheel :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

pics or it didnt happen.......lol


----------



## Westside Mint 76

My 79 Caddy is for sale. 3900. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Tom might hsve pics and 3 wheel is gay lol


----------



## matdogg

^^^Kind of a big deal :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 16 2010, 11:11 AM~18322144
> *^^^Kind of a big deal :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HE GOT THAT FROM EMINEM :biggrin: heard him on the radio 2 weeks ago :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Aug 15 2010, 09:20 PM~18316217
> *My 79 Caddy is for sale. 3900. :biggrin:
> *


what happened to 5,000 lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 16 2010, 12:11 PM~18322144
> *^^^Kind of a big deal :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


These r the famous words of Ron burgandy.... Or big Chad


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Aug 16 2010, 02:34 PM~18322927-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE GOT THAT FROM EMINEM  :biggrin:  heard him on the radio 2 weeks ago  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :no: Mr Hardlines been saying that shit for years!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rob @ RNL_@Aug 16 2010, 05:01 PM~18324400
> *These r the famous words of Ron burgandy.... Or big Chad
> *



:yes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CGcCafrCBo&feature=related


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Aug 16 2010, 12:36 PM~18321252
> *ill be ready to serve pinky  :0
> *



^^^ these canadian dudes is crazy with this shit ^^^^


:biggrin: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 16 2010, 03:24 PM~18323404
> *what happened to 5,000 lol
> *


I just bought an Escalade. Kinda need to get rid of it. 

Priced to sell!!!


----------



## .TODD

im praticing on 6 batteries :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 18 2010, 03:19 PM~18344815
> *im praticing on 6 batteries  :biggrin:
> *


There you go. :thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Aug 17 2010, 09:24 PM~18336774
> *I just bought an Escalade. Kinda need to get rid of it.
> 
> Priced to sell!!!
> *


sweet finally decided to go offroading !?


----------



## showandgo

Lol yeah it's only an escalade, how u doing Josh how's the leg


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 19 2010, 11:13 PM~18357191
> *Lol yeah it's only an escalade, how u doing Josh how's the leg
> *


good bro stat PT yesterday and that is so fun .. :wow: thanks for askin,and i hope you are still getting better.


----------



## big kuntry

need help want to install sixteen inch cylinders on the cadillac anything to it :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 20 2010, 03:34 PM~18364460
> *good bro stat PT yesterday and that is so fun .. :wow: thanks for askin,and i hope you are still getting better.
> *


I started pain management 2 weeks ago, and start physical therapy on Tuesday, but still in pain


----------



## dlinehustler

o yeah well................. I spilled bbq sawse on my shit! :happysad:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 16 2010, 05:24 PM~18325817
> *^^^ these canadian dudes is crazy with this shit ^^^^
> :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


just bring it down to me and il take care of all that


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ok heres alittle of whats been going down :biggrin: 










elco is coming along nicely :wow: 








caprice frame getting ready








finishing up this x-frame









ted i found it :biggrin: 








and this is between my house and garage and i usually end up in here :biggrin: 









and ted i think iv lost your frame :wow: 











































oh whats that :0


----------



## Boxman513

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 23 2010, 03:36 PM~18385417
> *ok heres alittle of whats been going down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elco is coming along nicely :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caprice frame getting ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finishing up this x-frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ted i found it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is between my house and garage and i usually end up in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ted i think iv lost your frame :wow:
> oh whats that  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

pic 1 - :uh: 
pic 2 - :roflmao: 
pic 3 - :cheesy: 
pic 4 - :thumbsup: 
pic 5 - :run: 
pic 6 - :yes: 

and ted i think iv lost your frame -  :rant: 

pic 7 - :naughty: uffin: :thumbsup:

I knew that was my frame, it has the most trees & weeds growing around and on it :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## 513ryder

Pic 6 ....topless:30 :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes topless 30 rocks :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Paaaaanky, whats crackin'? I see you been hittin' the trails.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir we have a great time.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

79 Caddy for sale 3900.










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558071


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL, Rob @ RNL

GO JAGS


----------



## Pinky Bitches

who dey :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

Up top for the Pink One... :wave:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## Pinky Bitches

road trip saturday morning ,,whos going with me :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

YOU SUCK !!!!! 



YOU LUCKY F#@*ER :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 1 2010, 06:34 PM~18464139
> *road trip saturday morning ,,whos going with me :biggrin:
> *


where to?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 1 2010, 07:03 PM~18464379
> *where to?
> *


good to see you got back home safe homie!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 1 2010, 07:08 PM~18464415
> *good to see you got back home safe homie!
> *


yea it wasn't that bad of a trip i'm thinking of driving it to atlanta to the obsession fest :0 :biggrin:


THANKS [email protected] FOR THE SAVE I OWE YOU BIG TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 1 2010, 07:21 PM~18464546
> *yea it wasn't that bad of a trip i'm thinking of driving it to atlanta to the obsession fest  :0  :biggrin:
> THANKS [email protected] FOR THE SAVE I OWE YOU BIG TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


nice! be safe homie.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

JUST WANTED TO let you guys no larry blakely from blakleys polishing died last month rip larry


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## gold cutt 84

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 1 2010, 07:03 PM~18464379
> *where to?
> *


georgia


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 2 2010, 07:24 PM~18474191
> *JUST WANTED TO let you guys no larry blakely from blakleys polishing died last month rip larry
> *


man I didn't know that he was one cool dude that sucks :angry:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 3 2010, 01:29 PM~18479002
> *georgia
> *


 :0 thats a long trip must be something nice down there


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks Chad for letting me back in the club!!! Glad you didnt sell my plaque like you said :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


Before











After 















































This is after I reminded him of the 2 more he had to do for Pank 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damn thats nice,,and chad looked real happy that he has 2 more to do for me :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18481698
> *damn thats nice,,and chad looked real happy that he has 2 more to do for me :biggrin:
> *



Yeah a pic is worth a thousand words ha!  :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2010, 07:42 PM~18481612
> *Thanks Chad for letting me back in the club!!!  Glad you didnt sell my plaque like you said  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after I reminded him of the 2 more he had to do for Pank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOW I know these must be exclusive for Westside club memeber but damn them are nice.......so any chance I can sneak my name in for a some of those?????? :happysad:


----------



## WSL63

:nicoderm:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Sep 3 2010, 09:44 PM~18482296
> *:nicoderm:
> *




Well? :h5:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Nice!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2010, 09:14 PM~18482523
> *Well?  :h5:
> *


You know what we could do.....lol Looks good what else would i expect from Miss crowsfeet.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 3 2010, 09:12 PM~18482072
> *WOW I know these must be exclusive for Westside club memeber but damn them are nice.......so any chance I can sneak my name in for a some of those?????? :happysad:
> *



good luck, I've been harassing him for 2 or 3 years now lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 4 2010, 10:24 PM~18488670
> *good luck, I've been harassing him for 2 or 3 years now lol
> *



That's it :happysad:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 4 2010, 11:24 PM~18488670
> *good luck, I've been harassing him for 2 or 3 years now lol
> *


that should put you 2nd or 3rd in line atm then


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 5 2010, 08:19 AM~18490301
> *that should put you 2nd or 3rd in line atm then
> *


Figure I'll have my lecab by the time its my turn......hold up...fuck!


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup jason just stoping by to say wuzup  trying to work some stuff out so I b able to take the 62 to u sorry for the long delay bro


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2010, 07:42 PM~18481612
> *Thanks Chad for letting me back in the club!!!  Glad you didnt sell my plaque like you said  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after I reminded him of the 2 more he had to do for Pank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Damn Thats looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 5 2010, 09:38 AM~18490585
> *Figure I'll have my lecab by the time its my turn......hold up...fuck!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 5 2010, 08:11 AM~18490701
> *wuzup jason just stoping by to say wuzup  trying to work some stuff out so I b able to take the 62 to u sorry for the long delay bro
> *


cool ,,i was just thinking about that :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2010, 06:42 PM~18481612
> *Thanks Chad for letting me back in the club!!!  Glad you didnt sell my plaque like you said  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after I reminded him of the 2 more he had to do for Pank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Looks real good Ted. Now if you guys could get Chad to work more often. Lol


----------



## p-funckimpala

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 7 2010, 08:47 PM~18510231
> *Looks real good Ted. Now if you guys could get Chad to work more often. Lol
> *



lol!! He's always working, he just works sllllllloooooooowwwwwwwllllllyyyyyy. :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo

mentally or physically


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 8 2010, 12:29 PM~18515131
> *mentally or physically
> *


Both, hes wired parallel :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

WESTSIDE :biggrin: BLACK BETTY ON DA BUMPER :0 

http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=38daa6f5.mp4


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 07:05 PM~18518730
> *WESTSIDE :biggrin: BLACK BETTY ON DA BUMPER :0
> 
> 
> *


link isn't working Matt. :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

:0


> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 08:05 PM~18518730
> *WESTSIDE :biggrin: BLACK BETTY ON DA BUMPER :0
> 
> http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=38daa6f5.mp4
> *


Damn that fucker is mean...............


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Matt whos that dude in the white hat hittin the switch on your green car rockin' skinny jeans *****? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 08:05 PM~18518730
> *WESTSIDE :biggrin: BLACK BETTY ON DA BUMPER :0
> 
> http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=38daa6f5.mp4
> *


Cant see it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 09:05 PM~18518730
> *WESTSIDE :biggrin: BLACK BETTY ON DA BUMPER :0
> 
> http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=38daa6f5.mp4
> *


ive got a real good video from westside


----------



## Pinky Bitches

just picked up the new rust free project 63,,post pics soon


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 12 2010, 11:07 PM~18550648
> *just picked up the new rust free project 63,,post pics soon
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bambalam

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 12 2010, 10:41 PM~18550330
> *ive got a real good video from westside
> *



Is it some where I can look at it or could u post it please. Thank in advance.


----------



## E

black betty lookn good


----------



## bambalam

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 12 2010, 11:07 PM~18550648
> *just picked up the new rust free project 63,,post pics soon
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

took pics but left camera in garage :wow:


----------



## droppen98

:twak: :twak:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 13 2010, 06:32 PM~18558917
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


ummm sorry :wow:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18558719
> *took pics but left camera in garage :wow:
> *


You cant use that excuse its in the backyard. :biggrin: Go get it focker.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18559080
> *You cant use that excuse its in the backyard. :biggrin: Go get it focker.
> *


NO ,,im watching football :biggrin: il post em up tomarow


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18559290
> *NO ,,im watching football :biggrin: il post em up tomarow
> *


Why you got about the same chances we do at your team winning. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 13 2010, 09:05 PM~18559304
> *Why you got about the same chances we do at your team winning. :biggrin:
> *



Your team did win 21-14 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres the 63 i just picked up from georgia,,its a texas rust free car,runs and drives great


----------



## Pinky Bitches

some work i did on my jeep,,reinforced control arms and added a fuel cell


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 14 2010, 04:27 AM~18562491
> *Your team did win 21-14  :0
> *


They just got lucky Ted. :biggrin: 

Looks nice Jason. What happened to the other one you were building?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

picked this up from pinhead, 51 5 window,,,putting the body on a s-10 frame and putting a engine and tranny ,and some brakes ,,getting it running and braking :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres the 98 lincoln i traded the silver monte for


----------



## Pinky Bitches

here's the axle for big bobs car im building,,gona sand blast it and off to chrome


----------



## southsiderider

:420: :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

mr.hardlines jeep were building











my little fat guard dog :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18568941
> *They just got lucky Ted. :biggrin:
> 
> Looks nice Jason. What happened to the other one you were building?
> *


still got it ,,its at pinheads getting ready for paint


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 14 2010, 08:25 PM~18569164
> *still got it ,,its at pinheads getting ready for paint
> *


Baller. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Had my shit for sale 4 months .. Fools wantin to trade canoe's and shit , you have it for 2 weeks and pull a 63 driver .. Dammit :/ .. Oh well lol


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 14 2010, 08:58 PM~18568903
> *heres the 63 i just picked up from georgia,,its a texas rust free car,runs and drives great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like a REAL nice start


----------



## juandik

looks like the return of mochafina


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2010, 09:32 AM~18573491
> *looks like the return of mochafina
> *


Thats exactly what I said too!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 15 2010, 05:34 AM~18572737
> *Had my shit for sale 4 months .. Fools wantin to trade canoe's and shit , you have it for 2 weeks and pull a 63 driver .. Dammit :/ .. Oh well lol
> *



Thats funny!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 14 2010, 06:58 PM~18568903
> *heres the 63 i just picked up from georgia,,its a texas rust free car,runs and drives great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW somebodys got money


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 15 2010, 03:34 AM~18572737
> *Had my shit for sale 4 months .. Fools wantin to trade canoe's and shit , you have it for 2 weeks and pull a 63 driver .. Dammit :/ .. Oh well lol
> *



:werd:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## bambalam

Panky's a hustla.  Nice rides.


----------



## 187_Regal

damn that is a nice tre.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thank you,thank you ,,and its for sale,,still not sure on price yet :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i hear ya


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

J, I guess Jimmy isn't doing very well...check out the thread in lowrider general...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Sep 16 2010, 06:01 PM~18586075
> *J, I guess Jimmy isn't doing very well...check out the thread in lowrider general...
> *


yeah i know,,it really sucks :angry:


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky we need to get together man I need rest of my stuff for wagon I just went out for a cruise in it so call me so we can figure it out


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Sep 17 2010, 06:44 PM~18594206
> *Pinky we need to get together man I need rest of my stuff for wagon I just went out for a cruise in it so call me so we can figure it out
> *


Just gona have to come up bro. I'll be workin in garage every evening. So just call me


----------



## showandgo

Fuckin junk ass lowriders


----------



## juandik

guess he feeling better!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

thats why were building offroad vehicles :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2010, 07:22 PM~18614529
> *thats why were building offroad vehicles :biggrin:
> *


Are you bringing your junkass 63 saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 20 2010, 06:18 PM~18615160
> *Are you bringing your junkass 63 saturday :biggrin:
> *


actually its chads(mr.hardlines) birthday party saturday so i dont know if we gona make it or not,, il keep ya posted


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2010, 06:28 PM~18615306
> *actually its chads(mr.hardlines) birthday party saturday so i dont know if we gona make it or not,, il keep ya posted
> *


party and i dint get a invite hmmmmmmmmmmmm
ok tell chad i see how it is lol J/K


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18615674
> *party and i dint get a invite hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ok tell chad i see how it is lol J/K
> *


neither did I bro so don't let that hurt your feelings


----------



## dlinehustler

Come on Pank Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

man i dont have time to work let alone take and download pics :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

^*** :uh:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## ~~RED~~

Big car show this weekend, a lot of cars driving around my house.........now im in a hurry.....hurry up! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 25 2010, 03:59 PM~18660607
> *Big car show this weekend, a lot of cars driving around my house.........now im in a hurry.....hurry up! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha im on it :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## gold cutt 84

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

We need to hopp. I think I need theropy!! We need more shows to hop at??


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wow:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 30 2010, 04:00 PM~18703409
> *We need to hopp. I think I need theropy!! We need more shows to hop at??
> *


Uhhhh you like the dope man of shows you should have all the connections :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 30 2010, 02:00 PM~18703409
> *We need to hopp. I think I need theropy!! We need more shows to hop at??
> *


 :werd: 
My name is MATDOGG and I like to hop cars/party!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18705559
> *:werd:
> My name is MATDOGG and I like to hop cars/party!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I feel like partying right now!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 30 2010, 08:14 PM~18705559
> *:werd:
> My name is MATDOGG and I like to hop cars/party!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Party at Robs :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

U bring the liquor!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~

is she doing burnouts yet?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ummmm uummmmm yeeaaahhhh do you want it to do burnout with or without the body attached?? :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

where is the pink car now a days? detroit?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 3 2010, 11:49 AM~18723366
> *where is the pink car now a days? detroit?
> *


Close enough to still bust your ass :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

still in detroit i think :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

ANY OF THOSE A-ARMS IN THE BACKROUND FOR A G-BODY???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes sir you need some? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

how you feeling teddy? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

:thumbsup: Much better thank you sir!!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 10 2010, 07:06 PM~18778692
> *:thumbsup:  Much better thank you sir!!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :420: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 10 2010, 08:26 PM~18778833
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :420:  :drama:  :rimshot:
> *



:uh:






























In my best Ryan laugh

HEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEEHEH 













(DEEP BREATH)









HEHEHEHEEHHEHHEHEHEEHHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Suburban Swingin

What up pinky we put it down for the midwest in vegas 100+ coming back down.7:20 in the vid.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 10:25 AM~18809027
> *What up pinky we put it down for the midwest in vegas 100+ coming back down.7:20 in the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to see a gas hop.... :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 14 2010, 11:52 AM~18810213
> *I want to see a gas hop.... :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was there the gas hop was at the show :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

did be sure to point out to the westcoast boys it had bumpers?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 14 2010, 01:31 PM~18810467
> *did be sure to point out to the westcoast boys it had bumpers?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 14 2010, 06:52 PM~18810213
> *I want to see a gas hop.... :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did that at 87,fuck that shit never agian. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 9 2010, 11:12 AM~18772231
> *yes sir you need some? :biggrin:
> *


GOT ANY LOWERS! IF SO HOW MUCH?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2010, 09:25 AM~18809027
> *What up pinky we put it down for the midwest in vegas 100+ coming back down.7:20 in the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice bro,,thats what im talking about


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## Pinky Bitches

offroading rules :biggrin: ok and lowriders


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 21 2010, 03:30 PM~18871478
> *offroading rules :biggrin:  ok and lowriders
> *



You all are so gay!! :angry:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 21 2010, 02:48 PM~18872555
> *You all are so gay!! :angry:
> *


 :werd: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 21 2010, 04:48 PM~18872555
> *You all are so gay!! :angry:
> *


got your pm tim to kick pinky in the face.............


so next time i see you pink, im kicking you in the face.....(beware)


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 21 2010, 03:30 PM~18871478
> *offroading rules :biggrin:  ok and lowriders
> *


whatever happend to that tre you was working on,did you sell it?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2010, 09:07 PM~18874199
> *got your pm tim to kick pinky in the face.............
> so next time i see you pink, im kicking you in the face.....(beware)
> *


Thank you Ted!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 23 2010, 06:43 AM~18886741
> *Thank you Ted!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 23 2010, 03:06 AM~18886660
> *whatever happend to that tre you was working on,did you sell it?
> *


STILL got it, its at pinheads getting body work,,you want to buy it? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TTT


----------



## 85REGAL

:wave: Pank! what's going on in here?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 28 2010, 07:20 AM~18929650
> *:wave: Pank!  what's going on in here?
> *


my buddies :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513




----------



## MR.859

MY SON WIGGED OUT LAST IGHT WHEN HE CAME HOME SCREAMIN WERE'S MY CADILLAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCC...I SAID IT'S GONE.LOL...
THEN I TOLD HIM ITS IN GOOD HANDS,HE WILL SEE IT SOON...HAVE FUN...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 24 2010, 03:39 PM~18894240
> *STILL got it, its at pinheads getting body work,,you want to buy it? :biggrin:
> *


yea if my mega millions numbers falls tomorrow :angel: :rimshot:


----------



## 85REGAL

Up Top for the Pink One...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Nov 3 2010, 02:43 PM~18977179
> *Up Top for the Pink One...
> *


hey i never did get that cd :wow:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up Jason???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not much homie,, hows vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

What up big dogs


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 4 2010, 06:39 PM~18987478
> *not much homie,, hows vegas? :biggrin:
> *


Still alot of whores and broke ass people. But alot of fun.
What's up with ya Jimmy?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 5 2010, 10:02 AM~18993608
> *Still alot of whores and broke ass people. But alot of fun.
> What's up with ya Jimmy?
> *




WHat up Rob!


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2010, 06:12 PM~18978760
> *hey i never did get that cd :wow:
> *


On the way bro...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cool


----------



## 85REGAL

What is this doing on the 3rd page  back up!! Pank post some pics or something.. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

I think he's stuck in some ones MUDDHOLE :wow:


----------



## matdogg

The new Lac :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.859

NO HE'S BEEN HIDING OUT WORKIN ON MY FLEETWOOD,AND CAME DOWN TO THE SHOP TO GET HIS ARM TATTED ON..IN THE KY.... :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 11 2010, 08:04 PM~19046693
> *The new Lac  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Super clean Matt...what are the plans? Single Pump 10 batteries on Z's?


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by MR.859_@Nov 11 2010, 08:44 PM~19047080
> *NO HE'S BEEN HIDING OUT WORKIN ON MY FLEETWOOD,AND CAME DOWN TO THE SHOP TO GET HIS ARM TATTED ON..IN THE KY.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Well he has work to do in OH...Pank get off the Tatt table and pick up the welder! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Nov 12 2010, 09:37 AM~19050986
> *Super clean Matt...what  are the plans?  Single Pump 10 batteries on Z's?
> *


Just going to cruise this one no hopper ........yet :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 12 2010, 04:04 PM~19053823
> *Just going to cruise this one no hopper ........yet :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MR.859

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Nov 12 2010, 09:39 AM~19051003
> *:uh:  Well he has work to do in OH...Pank get off the Tatt table and pick up the welder!  :biggrin:
> *


C'MON MAN..HE'S GOTTA GET HIS TIME IN TOO..LOL...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

blew the engine in my offroad jeep  gona try to swap it with a diesel i think :biggrin: soon as i finish up some of this lowrider work i got  

nice caddy matt :biggrin:


----------



## MR.859

WERD....THAT SUCKS THOUGH,WITH THE MOTOR ALWAYS A SET BACK ...LOL...ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH... :biggrin:


----------



## fons

west side :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 12 2010, 04:04 PM~19053823
> *Just going to cruise this one no hopper ........yet :biggrin:
> *


Like this part of your response Matt,


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 15 2010, 07:51 AM~19071260
> *west side :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie :wave:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Nov 15 2010, 01:13 PM~19073423
> *Like this part of your response Matt,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 11 2010, 08:04 PM~19046693
> *The new Lac  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow :wow:


----------



## 85REGAL

Pank answer the phone, or did you drop it in a mudhole?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

sorry bro the new, old job is taking up all my time :wow: good thing and bad thing i guess :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 15 2010, 03:14 PM~19074400
> *Sup homie  :wave:
> *


i can't wait for the picnic :banghead: nice cadi mat.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 16 2010, 07:08 PM~19084607
> *sorry bro the new, old job is taking up all my time :wow:  good thing and bad thing i guess :biggrin:
> *


Are you back to working on your knee's.....................



























NO ****! :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL

:uh: It just got real scary in here... :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 17 2010, 05:48 AM~19090282
> *Are you back to working on your knee's.....................
> NO ****! :biggrin:
> *


ha ha yep :biggrin: fuzzy side up bitches


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2010, 06:45 PM~19066244
> *blew the engine in my offroad jeep   gona try to swap it with a diesel i think :biggrin:  soon as i finish up some of this lowrider work i got
> 
> nice caddy matt :biggrin:
> *



Retire the Jeep ***!!!


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 18 2010, 06:07 PM~19104824
> *Retire the Jeep ***!!!
> *


x 63


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 18 2010, 05:00 PM~19103757
> *ha ha yep :biggrin: fuzzy side up bitches
> *


say hello to the RUG MAN!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 18 2010, 06:07 PM~19104824
> *Retire the Jeep ***!!!
> *


sorry bro we just have way to much fun,,and you would to


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 18 2010, 06:26 PM~19104971
> *x 63
> *


you just keep it quiet buddy your just mad your wifey wont let you come out and play in the mud :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 20 2010, 07:03 PM~19120215
> *you just keep it quiet buddy your just mad your wifey wont let you come out and play in the mud :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sup jason.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

sup bro


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 20 2010, 07:03 PM~19120215
> *you just keep it quiet buddy your just mad your wifey wont let you come out and play in the mud :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: 
NO my walet wont let me come and play :angry: you fuckers live 2 hours away..


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 20 2010, 10:02 PM~19120207
> *sorry bro we just have way to much fun,,and you would to
> *



No that is ******* ass shit. lol I have way more fun hanging with my homies at shows.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2010, 09:42 PM~19120949
> *No that is ******* ass shit.  lol  I have way more fun hanging with my homies at shows.
> *


u can't call u ******** really!!!! U live in ky. If that ain't *******
I don't know what is. And u would have a blast In the trail.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 21 2010, 09:37 AM~19123183
> *u can't call u ******** really!!!! U live in ky. If that ain't *******
> I don't know what is. And u would have a blast In the trail.
> *


Apparently Indiana and Ohio are much more *******. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 20 2010, 08:42 PM~19120949
> *No that is ******* ass shit.  lol  I have way more fun hanging with my homies at shows.
> *


you and i both know there is nothing ******* about me  and sure shows are cool to but im hanging with my homies almost every weekend offroading (which you have been invited) thats what makes it fun ,, i promise you if you came with us just once,,you would have a blast  

dont worry my lowriders are still sitting in the garage costing me insurance, waiting for the whole 3 months that i can get them out and enjoy them :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 21 2010, 11:35 AM~19123482
> *you and i both know there is nothing ******* about me   and sure shows are cool to but im hanging with my homies almost every weekend offroading (which you have been invited)  thats what makes it fun ,, i promise you if you came with us just once,,you would have a blast
> 
> dont worry my lowriders are still sitting in the garage costing me insurance, waiting for the whole 3 months that i can get them out and enjoy them :biggrin:
> *



Hold on I think I still hear you talking about this stupid shit. And besides if it involves Chad I am no going anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 21 2010, 02:43 PM~19125205
> *Hold on I think I still hear you talking about this stupid shit.  And besides if it involves Chad I am no going anyway.  :biggrin:
> *


Chad.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 21 2010, 08:19 AM~19123267
> *Apparently Indiana and Ohio are much more *******.    :biggrin:
> *


Not really!!!


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 21 2010, 04:43 PM~19125205
> *Hold on I think I still hear you talking about this stupid shit.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:nono:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Happy turkey day...!!!!!TURKEYS!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 21 2010, 05:42 PM~19125513
> *Not really!!!
> *


i will accept an apearently high concentration of Ohio share in redneckdom.


----------



## fons

soun's like there's a bunch of red neck's in here. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 21 2010, 11:35 AM~19123482
> *you and i both know there is nothing ******* about me   and sure shows are cool to but im hanging with my homies almost every weekend offroading (which you have been invited)  thats what makes it fun ,, i promise you if you came with us just once,,you would have a blast
> 
> dont worry my lowriders are still sitting in the garage costing me insurance, waiting for the whole 3 months that i can get them out and enjoy them :biggrin:
> *



that shit is fun......im juss sayin.....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

The cold cold weather is here boooooo.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 6 2010, 08:13 PM~19256418
> *The cold cold weather is here boooooo.
> *


Be out in it allllll day................ Thank god for carhart!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 9 2010, 07:42 AM~19281393
> *Be out in it allllll day................ Thank god for carhart!!!
> *


Me too big T. It does suck but if not for my coveralls I would be frozen to the top of a building. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 9 2010, 02:07 PM~19283786
> *Me too big T. It does suck but if not for my coveralls I would be frozen to the top of a building. :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :no: Not me, I fallz off the top of buildings son!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes he does,,and burns them down to :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 10 2010, 10:27 AM~19291400
> *yes he does,,and burns them down to :biggrin:
> *



:0 I was not the one who had a "brush fire" with insulation less than 3 feet away from the garage..... :h5:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Rob @ RNL

what up pank ?? hey i need u to get me a rug......u know for my HOUSE.

I AM ALSO THE PRES 8)


----------



## MR.859

PANNNNKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYY,,,LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey i know that guy :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

that is great detail in those quarter sized tats..


----------



## Rob @ RNL

damn pinkys packin him a set of those BB GUNS :machinegun: :machinegun:LMAO


----------



## MR.859

:biggrin: lol....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 18 2010, 12:15 PM~19360947
> *that is great detail in those quarter sized tats..
> *


haaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup jason,heygive me a call when u get a chance 216-298-3770 jr .got to send somethink ur way  thanks


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by MR.859_@Dec 16 2010, 09:03 PM~19347996
> *PANNNNKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYY,,,LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is that symbol on your right arm?


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

:uh: 
WS for Westside..................if he had bigger arms you would be able to see that! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by MR.859_@Dec 16 2010, 11:03 PM~19347996
> *PANNNNKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYY,,,LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


An Impala symbol? Should you have a Monte Carlo Tattoo or somethin?? :biggrin: 




JK... Looks good Pank! Hope you whiteboys are staying warm down there.


----------



## big pimpin

Should have been this:










:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19376895
> *Should have been this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 20 2010, 01:06 PM~19376060
> *An Impala symbol? Should you have a Monte Carlo Tattoo or somethin??  :biggrin:
> JK... Looks good Pank! Hope you whiteboys are staying warm down there.
> *


lol iv got 2 impalas and no montes :biggrin: hows jimmy,,i tried to call him but no answer,,havent been on here in a while?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Dec 19 2010, 05:45 PM~19369625
> *wuzup jason,heygive me a call when u get a chance 216-298-3770 jr .got to send somethink ur way  thanks
> *


sorry bro i didnt recognize ur new number,,il call ya


----------



## yetti

Will you get out the mud hole and work on some lowriders? Need some new pics in here. Hope your staying busy Jason.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by MR.859_@Dec 16 2010, 09:03 PM~19347996
> *PANNNNKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYY,,,LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks tight


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2010, 04:32 PM~19386129
> *lol iv got 2 impalas and no montes :biggrin:  hows jimmy,,i tried to call him but no answer,,havent been on here in a while?
> *


He hasn't been feeling too good lately.. He finished radiation last week, but I think it's kind of kicked his ass this time.. On top of that his pops had 2 blockages and had to go in for a couple stints. He's doin better though according to Tommy. He's been back down to the shop to annoy him..

Let's hope for a better 2011


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 22 2010, 08:31 AM~19392728
> *He hasn't been feeling too good lately.. He finished radiation last week, but I think it's kind of kicked his ass this time..  On top of that his pops had 2 blockages and had to go in for a couple stints.  He's doin better though according to Tommy.  He's been back down to the shop to annoy him..
> 
> Let's hope for a better 2011
> *


X2 marc

I pray for a better 2011.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 22 2010, 09:31 AM~19392728
> *He hasn't been feeling too good lately.. He finished radiation last week, but I think it's kind of kicked his ass this time..  On top of that his pops had 2 blockages and had to go in for a couple stints.  He's doin better though according to Tommy.  He's been back down to the shop to annoy him..
> 
> Let's hope for a better 2011
> *


hope he recovers ok. We have had him in my thoughts alot here
latley. 2011 for a full recovery .thanks for the update


----------



## dlinehustler

Gauge Magazines coverage of the Westside picnic!! 

http://gaugemagazine.com/article/westside-...-hamilton-ohio/


----------



## matdogg




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 03:59 PM~19404535
> *
> *


Looking good Matt. Hopping inthe snow. Lol


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 02:59 PM~19404535
> *
> *


Dam what is that double pump 18 batts..


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 23 2010, 05:06 PM~19405280
> *Dam what is that double pump 18 batts..
> *



yep :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 06:30 PM~19405743
> *yep :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shit :sprint: sup mat.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL+Dec 18 2010, 02:03 PM~19361284-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn pinkys packin him a set of those BB GUNS :machinegun:  :machinegun:LMAO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you was the only big kidd playin wit BB-gunz :biggrin: Sup Big ROB
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2010, 03:32 PM~19386129
> *lol iv got 2 impalas and no montes :biggrin:  hows jimmy,,i tried to call him but no answer,,havent been on here in a while?
> *


New Tats look sick  _* "Say my name..... Say It !!!!! "*_

That will be the next one :wow: 



> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 03:59 PM~19404535
> *
> *


Crazy ass hill billy's hopping in the snow :cheesy: Sup Matt Dogg


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 23 2010, 06:40 PM~19405827
> *:0 shit :sprint: sup mat.
> *


 :wave: wut up homie


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 09:44 PM~19405851
> *:wave: wut up homie
> *



what up fool , cutlass looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 23 2010, 06:41 PM~19405837
> *I thought you was the only big kidd playin wit BB-gunz :biggrin: Sup Big ROB
> New Tats look sick    "Say my name..... Say It !!!!! "
> 
> That will be the next one :wow:
> Crazy ass hill billy's hopping in the snow :cheesy: Sup Matt Dogg
> *


You know how we do it out here...rain,sleet or snow it don't matter :cheesy: 

Im going to call you after the holidays going to need some goodies :biggrin: 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 23 2010, 06:48 PM~19405889
> *what up fool , cutlass looks nice :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bob hows the TC coming???


----------



## 1sexytre

What's up pank 
Hope you and family doin Well man i gotta get out see ya man been working two jobs to make it man I just got cut at the school man re shit been crazy stupid levys hope you and family have good Christmas see ya soon


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Dec 23 2010, 07:13 PM~19406053
> *What's up pank
> Hope you and family doin Well man i gotta get out see ya man been working two jobs to make it man I just got cut at the school man re shit been crazy stupid levys hope you and family have good Christmas see ya soon
> *


yep just call me homie, work schedules abit crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 23 2010, 07:41 PM~19405837
> *I thought you was the only big kidd playin wit BB-gunz :biggrin: Sup Big ROB
> New Tats look sick    "Say my name..... Say It !!!!! "
> 
> That will be the next one :wow:
> Crazy ass hill billy's hopping in the snow :cheesy: Sup Matt Dogg
> *


What's sup homie? Lookin to get out that way for new years
how's shit been out your way?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hope everyone had a safe and happy xmas :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 26 2010, 10:58 AM~19422967
> *hope everyone had a safe and happy xmas :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

^
^ ^
^ ^
^
^
^
^
SUPER GAY :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

^
^
^
^
^
this guy :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Page 6, get to work son! :0


----------



## SPOOON

:run:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lets call it taking a break :biggrin: a long break


----------



## Rob @ RNL

i am starting a topic please let collect money for pinky he broke something. he is taking a break. what did u break?? lmao


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 21 2011, 06:33 PM~19661317
> *lets call it taking a break :biggrin:  a long break
> *



breaks about over :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

shush up nancy :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 22 2011, 04:11 PM~19667575
> *shush up nancy :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im ready when u are


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ready for what baby jjepus is all busted up, and you sold your hopper???????? wher u at rock where u at.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:dunno:


----------



## gold cutt 84

looking good matt!


----------



## .TODD

:wave: sup pinky cars lookin good matt


----------



## matdogg

Thanks yall its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## E

big ups to yall


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 25 2011, 08:31 PM~19696161
> *Thanks yall its getting there :biggrin:
> *


i have made it too boxes bro ...i am moving fast for me , they will be there i promise


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 26 2011, 04:20 PM~19704789
> *i have made it too boxes bro ...i am moving fast for me , they will be there i promise
> *


how ya been juandizzle!! That knee better?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Bryces 8th birthday party this Sat at 3:45pm at "The Web" laser-tag. Cincinnati-Dayton Rd. and St. Rt. 129. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 26 2011, 11:15 PM~19707482
> *how ya been juandizzle!! That knee better?
> *


working again that is good but the doc thinks i torn some cartlage in the knee so who knows what is next. how you guys doing.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

We r good workin on a build to come out at Casper. You should
make the trip. It will b interesting to say the least. Hope u get
better Injuries suck!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## 95 SS Swangin

can't wait to see yall at casper


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 2 2011, 07:44 PM~19771307
> *can't wait to see yall at casper
> *


yeah i might give you a big hug :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2011, 03:02 PM~19795983
> *yeah i might give you a big hug :biggrin:
> *


fuck you i'm not going to casper now


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2011, 04:02 PM~19795983
> *yeah i might give you a big hug :biggrin:
> *


I call ****!!!!


----------



## Southside01




----------



## .TODD

HEY what up jay having a pinion issue with vibration locked up and layed out can you let me know what i can do to correct or fab me up something?

layed 














































locked up


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 2 2011, 09:44 PM~19771307
> *can't wait to see yall at casper
> *


were we going this year :0


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 06:57 AM~19807066
> *HEY what up jay having a pinion issue with vibration locked up and layed out can you let me know what i can do to correct or fab me up something?
> 
> layed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


simple fix for jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 2 2011, 09:44 PM~19771307
> *can't wait to see yall at casper
> *


I'll be there. :biggrin: I heard your Governor of Louisville?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by fons_@Feb 7 2011, 10:14 AM~19808168
> *simple fix for jason. :thumbsup:
> *



im hopping cant afford to ship the car right now hoping he can make me something from what it looks like maybe the wish bone car be shortened a tad to bring it in to its stright when locked up


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 10:49 AM~19808361
> *im hopping can afford to  ship the car right now hoping he can make me something from what it looks like maybe the wish bone car be shortened a tad to bring it in to its stright when locked up
> *


the wishbone is to long,, it looks longer than the lower trailing arms,, thats your problem re locate and shorten that wishbone...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 5 2011, 08:35 PM~19797749
> *fuck you i'm not going to casper now
> *


calm down fuker :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 7 2011, 10:49 AM~19808361
> *im hopping cant afford to  ship the car right now hoping he can make me something from what it looks like maybe the wish bone car be shortened a tad to bring it in to its stright when locked up
> *


pm sent


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 7 2011, 09:35 AM~19807875
> *were we going this year  :0
> *


friday is my girls birthday and were going to this bar by my shop let me no if yall want to go thats the start of a good weekend


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 7 2011, 10:22 AM~19808209
> *I'll be there.  :biggrin: I heard your Governor of Louisville?
> *


thats mayor get it right :biggrin: 
do we need a police escort lol


----------



## 187_Regal

cheeks is the mayor of okolona.....lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 7 2011, 09:39 PM~19812667
> *friday is my girls birthday and were going to this bar by my shop let me no if yall want to go thats the start of  a good weekend
> *


im in :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 8 2011, 04:51 AM~19816357
> *im in  :thumbsup:
> *


going straight there from the show. what time you gettin here and who you bringin


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 7 2011, 10:39 PM~19812667
> *friday is my girls birthday and were going to this bar by my shop let me no if yall want to go thats the start of  a good weekend
> *


BJ's?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 8 2011, 08:00 PM~19822065
> *BJ's?
> *


nope even smaller then that


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 8 2011, 11:32 PM~19822356
> *nope even smaller then that
> *



That bones place Next to the sex shop ? ... Never heard of it lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 8 2011, 09:57 PM~19822025
> *going straight there from the show. what time you gettin here and who you bringin
> *


Same as last year


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 7 2011, 09:40 PM~19812687
> *thats mayor get it right :biggrin:
> do we need a police escort lol
> *


It just depends how the weekend goes right?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 8 2011, 10:33 PM~19823776
> *That bones place Next to the sex shop ? ... Never heard of it lol
> *


thats it you comin out?


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 9 2011, 10:26 PM~19830942
> *thats it you comin out?
> *



Plan on bein out all weekend she's gonna nap during the day lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

il be down friday morning i think or afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

sooooooo where is everyone gonna be at? the bones place? the gillespie?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 10 2011, 06:07 PM~19837718
> *sooooooo where is everyone gonna be at? the bones place? the gillespie?
> *


She wants to go to the gillespie , I guess hit that up saturday night... :dunno: all I do know is this is the first time in 5 years that I've been to casper without kids , so ... im gonna have a good time with my homies !!!!


----------



## MR.859

PANK.... were gonna get krunk saturday night ..i will be there.fuck this shit..lol..
GOTTA GIVE THE BRAIN A REST FROM TATTOOING....see ya soon homie...


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Panky u bringing Pinky?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by MR.859_@Feb 10 2011, 10:08 PM~19841365
> *PANK.... were gonna get krunk saturday night ..i will be there.fuck this shit..lol..
> GOTTA GIVE THE BRAIN A REST FROM TATTOOING....see ya soon homie...
> *


yes sir my homie  just hit me up when u get down there


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Feb 11 2011, 07:59 AM~19843462
> *Panky u bringing Pinky?
> *


that's a negative ghost rider :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood

You still have Pinky?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 18 2011, 07:21 AM~19900470
> *You still have Pinky?
> *


no we were trying to work out a trade but couldnt come to a agreement :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

trade that chromeplated impala


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 19 2011, 07:39 AM~19908588
> *no  we were trying to work out a trade but couldnt come to a  agreement :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dancingwife

what up westside fam where r we hangin out at casper? pank where we goin???


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Sorry I was signed in in the wifes name. Lol


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19937293
> *Sorry I was signed in in the wifes name. Lol
> *


I'm going to brake you off at casper :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dancingwife+Feb 22 2011, 08:32 PM~19936329-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up westside fam where r we hangin out at casper? pank where we goin???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rob @ [email protected] 22 2011, 09:57 PM~19937293
> *Sorry I was signed in in the wifes name. Lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shootz, dont read any of her P.m's ...it wasn't me...someone logged into my account too :wow:
> 
> J/P :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-matdogg_@Feb 22 2011, 10:23 PM~19937615
> *I'm going to brake you off at casper :0  :biggrin:
> *


You do the damn Thang Matt :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2011, 10:23 PM~19937615
> *I'm going to brake you off at casper :0  :biggrin:
> *


Better bring your big boy pantys to do that homie. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 23 2011, 07:59 AM~19939502
> *Better bring your big boy pantys to do that homie. Lol
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 23 2011, 05:59 AM~19939502
> *Better bring your big boy pantys to do that homie. Lol
> *


what about my skinny jeans :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife

please do. lmao


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

any pix of the hop at caspers


----------



## Pinky Bitches

theres some in show topic under carl casper


----------



## p-funckimpala

PANKY MOTHA FUCKAS!!!!


----------



## MR87LS

What up Pinky just dropping in to show some love from the STL


----------



## edelmiro13

:wave: I see how it is you forget about us lil people :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

my name is pinky, and this is my rap
if ya dont roll mudd trucks i dont give a crap

just a taste.. i should have been a rapper!!!lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

had fun hanging out with andrew and the jersey boys,,andrew keep doing what your doing homie,your making me want to build another one :biggrin: 

stl in the house  

rob you know i put in a studio for tre in my house so whenever you want ,,we can record that shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 4 2011, 09:59 AM~20013793
> *my name is pinky, and this is my rap
> if ya dont roll mudd trucks i dont give a crap
> 
> just a taste.. i should have been a rapper!!!lol
> *


Westside records presents.....

White Rob....With his new hit single...

(Pinky put his foot in my mudd hole) :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 3 2011, 11:23 PM~20011976
> *:wave: I see how it is you forget about us lil people :biggrin:
> *


i havent forgot about you :biggrin: 




wait what did you want again :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 4 2011, 06:05 PM~20016225
> *i havent forgot about you :biggrin:
> wait what did you want again :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


nada I just noticed the lo lo shop closed down unless I want a mudder :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

it would b better than pants on the ground. verse two comin soon at a forum near u!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 4 2011, 04:48 PM~20016505
> *nada I just noticed the lo lo shop closed down unless I want a mudder :biggrin:
> *


nah bro i can build ya both


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 5 2011, 10:28 AM~20021184
> *it would b better than pants on the ground. verse two comin soon at a forum near u!!!!!!!!!
> *




Lol... mix check one two one two... bust it...


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 4 2011, 01:03 PM~20014817
> *had fun hanging out with andrew and the jersey boys,,andrew keep doing what your doing homie,your making me want to build another one  :biggrin:
> 
> stl in the house
> 
> rob you know i put in a studio for tre in my house so whenever you want ,,we can record that shit lol :biggrin:
> *



You the man panky....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 6 2011, 07:13 PM~20029853
> *Lol... mix check one two one two... bust it...
> *


Hoppin and mudd truckin is the place to be
your hearin this joint from the famous pinky

big blue hound or midget bulldog
we all know lalo is the big boss hog

more to come stay tuned


----------



## Rob @ RNL

that shits gonna go caatriple catrople platmuim.
i want royaltys pank


----------



## .TODD




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 7 2011, 08:14 PM~20038379
> *that shits gonna go  caatriple catrople platmuim.
> i want royaltys pank
> *


That looks like something Mr.DIK would try to spell on here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 8 2011, 05:15 PM~20044344
> *That looks like something Mr.DIK would try to spell on here.. :biggrin:
> *


i called him to see how to spell it. did u see verse two and three? o yes son!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

omg thats funny shit :biggrin: 

todd that looks real good homie


----------



## livin_low

Hey pinky you got that driveshaft still I should have the money for those arms by the 18th


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 10 2011, 06:49 PM~20062457
> *Hey pinky you got that driveshaft still I should have the money for those arms by the 18th
> *


i think matt borrowed it il ask him, and sweet on those arms :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

do you still have the arms that was on it because the ones ones i got off you hit the frame wanted to see what was different between the those and the chrome ones


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Mar 12 2011, 11:51 AM~20075145
> *do you still have the arms that was on it because the ones ones i got off you hit the frame wanted to see what was different between the those and the chrome ones
> *


they are exactly the same,,where does it hit?


----------



## livin_low

the ear closest to the fire wall just sits on the frame. i will bring pics when i come over to drop off the money.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Bump son bump


----------



## yetti

Get out the mudhole and build some lowriders again son. LoL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 14 2011, 07:27 PM~20091812
> *Get out the mudhole and build some lowriders again son. LoL
> *


yeah its been on my mind to finish one of my 63's the one with the chrome floors


----------



## 1sexytre

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 15 2011, 10:55 AM~20096723
> *yeah its been on my mind to finish one of my 63's  the one with the chrome floors
> *


Year right just like chad he he he 
Jk build something already shit


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 15 2011, 10:55 AM~20096723
> *yeah its been on my mind to finish one of my 63's  the one with the chrome floors *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317

hey pinky... How much to build some uppers and lowers for a 65 impala?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Check one two one two. mic check turn my headphones up
turn them shits up. Gettin ready to drop this hot track!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

good hanging out yesterday......wish we could have grabbed lunch.....we ended up hitting a little traffic on the way back in louisville, so it is a good thing we dipped when we did......lol....be sure to whipe those prints off that trigger before you go on a shooting spree.......lol...jk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yes sir  you smell kinda funny boy :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup j :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

We have some chrome!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 21 2011, 07:33 PM~20146187
> *We have some chrome!!
> *


sweet titties :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Mar 21 2011, 07:19 PM~20146049
> *wuzup j :wave:
> *


whats happening up north :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by jackcop_@Mar 24 2011, 02:00 PM~20170426
> *hehe...interesting one
> *


OK :dunno:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 27 2011, 04:31 PM~20194064
> *OK :dunno:
> *


Dumbass posted in my topic also. Someone hating on Layitlow like that's anything new. Lol


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

bobs car is at his house.i dropped it off today.i need to wetsand and buff somethings but it can be done when your done.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 27 2011, 04:20 PM~20194289
> *Dumbass posted in my topic also. Someone hating on Layitlow like that's anything new. Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 27 2011, 05:17 PM~20194750
> *bobs car is at his house.i dropped it off today.i need to wetsand and buff somethings but it can be done when your done.
> *


cool should be picking up in very soon


----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up homie


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 24 2011, 12:39 PM~20169942
> *whats happening up north :biggrin:
> *



WHATS SUP homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not much ,,just working ,,not much going on really :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 9 2011, 06:08 PM~20517069
> *not much ,,just working ,,not much going on really :biggrin:
> *



not yet :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

2 man wolfpack :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 9 2011, 06:52 PM~20517429
> *2 man wolfpack :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YES SIR :biggrin: 





We going to need the wedge back :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

you just need a bigger trailer :biggrin:


----------



## topless deuce

what up j that 63 dun yet ? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@May 9 2011, 07:18 PM~20517673
> *what up j that 63 dun yet ? :biggrin:
> *


not much bro,, bodies ready for paint,,but thats about it cause im not ready for the rest of it :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 9 2011, 07:10 PM~20517584
> *you just need a bigger trailer :biggrin:
> *


and a bigger truck


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

sup suckers!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what up homie


----------



## cruisethewhip

im looking for two 15ft hose #8 if anybody has an extra laying around LET ME KNOW


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up bro,, getting ready for the majestics picnic in michigan in a couple weeks,,


----------



## topless deuce

:0


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 15 2011, 03:27 PM~20557877
> *whats up bro,, getting ready for the majestics picnic in michigan in a couple weeks,,
> *


 :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## topless deuce

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 15 2011, 03:27 PM~20557877
> *whats up bro,, getting ready for the majestics picnic in michigan in a couple weeks,,
> *


what r u bring up noth j !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

My boy wants to know "when are we going to burn the rest of that stuff" :biggrin: 

He said to get a new tire too!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by fons_@May 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20566555
> *:thumbsup:  :run:
> *


whats up homie,,see you next weekend


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@May 16 2011, 08:11 PM~20567101
> *what r u bring  up noth j !!!! :biggrin:
> *


im just cheerleading :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

any good news ? lol


----------



## southsiderider

TTT


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pinky bitches is back,,retirement is over lol time to have some fun:yes:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Pinky Bitches said:


> pinky bitches is back,,retirement is over lol time to have some fun:yes:


 You know the deal, Pimp. Pics or it didn't happen..  How she do in Detroit?


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Pinky Bitches said:


> pinky bitches is back,,retirement is over lol time to have some fun:yes:


About time:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Pinky Bitches said:


> pinky bitches is back,,retirement is over lol time to have some fun:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

NaptownSwangin said:


> You know the deal, Pimp. Pics or it didn't happen..  How she do in Detroit?


 Check the show topic. But had her on bumper as usual of course
after I dusted off some rust off of my switch finger LOL


----------



## big pimpin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Check the show topic. But had her on bumper as usual of course
> after I dusted off some rust off of my switch finger LOL


:cheesy:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

yo pinky and matt,after all the years of shit talking this was the first time we kicked it and talked.i had a good time it was fun.tell juan to answer his phone next time.the cars hit and looked good well not the cutluss.:biggrin: j/k see you all soon.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah it was real cool and laid back ya know,,we had a real god time bro,,,i enjoy shit talking as much as anyone,but theres a time and place for it and alcohol and food afterwards:thumbsup: looking forward to the next time we get to kick it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## juandik

i will be there next time no need to call. heard it was good fun , sorry i missed it.


----------



## CUZICAN

What's good Homie. I need to get a 65 impala vert frame wrapped. I dont have a frame to start with the 65 project I have frame has rot in it and I want to start from the ground up LMK what it will take to make it happen.


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt son she all cleaned up waiting on ya to pick her up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1sexytre said:


> Ttt son she all cleaned up waiting on ya to pick her up


im working on it my brotha,,trying to make some moves:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

might be a couple packages in the next few weeks , I'll hit ya on the text


----------



## 1lowTC

Hows my caddy coming along?


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> pinky bitches is back,,retirement is over lol time to have some fun:yes:


Knew you couldnt stay away what up homie gon have to let you know when we having something down here so you can come on out you know its been a long time since you been to the Lou


----------



## 1sexytre

1lowTC said:


> Hows my caddy coming along?


 DO YOU WANNA GET RID OF IT FOR A IMPALA WAGON


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1lowTC said:


> Hows my caddy coming along?


finishing some work for bob then il get to your homie,,next week:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MR87LS said:


> Knew you couldnt stay away what up homie gon have to let you know when we having something down here so you can come on out you know its been a long time since you been to the Lou


for sure homie,, bout to put pinky back on top ,,gona be interesting here real soon so get your popcorn ready and the shit talking handbook out:drama:


----------



## GoodTimes317

how the hop go here in indy yesterday pinky? Im still working on reassembling my car so i didnt get a chance to make it out. But will be at westside for sure


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1986Oscar said:


> how the hop go here in indy yesterday pinky? Im still working on reassembling my car so i didnt get a chance to make it out. But will be at westside for sure


 Good time as always. Pinky was on bumper as usual LOL and matts car was destroying black top LOL. All in all good day for westside


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Would like to thank rob and and the slamology crew for our VIP treatment. It was awesome. They took real good care of us. And got us really drunk LOL


----------



## 1sexytre

COME GET YOUR NEXT OLD VICTIM PINKY LOL


----------



## 1lowTC

1sexytre said:


> DO YOU WANNA GET RID OF IT FOR A IMPALA WAGON


Do you have any pics of your wagon, and some details about it?


----------



## 1sexytre

1lowTC said:


> Do you have any pics of your wagon, and some details about it?


 DETAILS WELL PINKY BUILT IT IT'S A FULL FRAME WRAP FORD NINE INCH REAR END EXTENDED UPPERS REINFORCED TRAILING ARMS HAS A SLIP YOKE AND NEW CARRIER BEARING CHROME STEERING COLUMN CHROME SPEEDO CLUSTER NEW WHEEL CYLINDERS NEW BRAKE LINES NEW FUEL LINES HAS A SMALL BLOCK CHEVY GEAR DRIVEN WITH 350 TURBO TRANS CAR NEEDS FINISHED IT'S PINKYS OLD WAGON PM ME YOUR NUMBER I CAN SEND YOU PICS THRU TEXT MESSAGE


----------



## 1lowTC

1sexytre said:


> DETAILS WELL PINKY BUILT IT IT'S A FULL FRAME WRAP FORD NINE INCH REAR END EXTENDED UPPERS REINFORCED TRAILING ARMS HAS A SLIP YOKE AND NEW CARRIER BEARING CHROME STEERING COLUMN CHROME SPEEDO CLUSTER NEW WHEEL CYLINDERS NEW BRAKE LINES NEW FUEL LINES HAS A SMALL BLOCK CHEVY GEAR DRIVEN WITH 350 TURBO TRANS CAR NEEDS FINISHED IT'S PINKYS OLD WAGON PM ME YOUR NUMBER I CAN SEND YOU PICS THRU TEXT MESSAGE


Im currently in Iraq, and cell phones dont work over here. What year is it?


----------



## 1sexytre

1lowTC said:


> Im currently in Iraq, and cell phones dont work over here. What year is it?


1963 IMPALA WAGON WHAT YEAR IS YOUR CADILLAC


----------



## 1lowTC

1sexytre said:


> 1963 IMPALA WAGON WHAT YEAR IS YOUR CADILLAC


Its a 1978 Coupe Deville.


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## 1sexytre

1lowTC said:


> Its a 1978 Coupe Deville.


 NEVER SEEN IT THOUGHT IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN A BIG BODY


----------



## 1lowTC

Thanks for the pic.. But im gonna have to pass on the trade.


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


>


THANKS TED PINKY NEEDS TO COME GET IT BACK COME ON PINK WORK THAT MAGIC


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> THANKS TED PINKY NEEDS TO COME GET IT BACK COME ON PINK WORK THAT MAGIC



Fuck that..... Turn up the sound so you can hear The Hellair crash bumper.... Still wanna get rid of it


----------



## GoodTimes317

dlinehustler said:


>


Nice hopper...


----------



## 1sexytre

1986Oscar said:


> Nice hopper...


THANKS NEEDS FINISHED I'M LOOKIN FOR A CADILLAC TO TRADE FOR PINKY TOOK IT APART AND WE PUT IT BACK TOGETHER NEEDS SET UP PUT BACK IN IT


----------



## 1sexytre

1lowTC said:


> Thanks for the pic.. But im gonna have to pass on the trade.


OK KEWL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WERD


----------



## GarciaJ100

whats up homies


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats good bro


----------



## GarciaJ100

chillin out here homie puttin in work on the ride, what date is your picnic/show


----------



## dancingwife

*Pinky on bumper @ Slamology*


----------



## 1sexytre

GarciaJ100 said:


> chillin out here homie puttin in work on the ride, what date is your picnic/show


JULY 30


----------



## dancingwife

Pinky Bitches said:


> Would like to thank rob and and the slamology crew for our VIP treatment. It was awesome. They took real good care of us. And got us really drunk LOL


 
thats cause you are VIP (with worms) lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

damnit not the worms:biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## 187_Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> for sure homie,, bout to put pinky back on top ,,gona be interesting here real soon so get your popcorn ready and the shit talking handbook out:drama:


LMAO @ get the shit talking handbook out.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal

dlinehustler said:


>




Ted!!!! Whats up brother?


----------



## 1sexytre

WHAT up pink


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


>


What up Ted can I get a plaque and t shirt yet hint hint lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

187_Regal said:


> LMAO @ get the shit talking handbook out.....lol


where im going, its not only whos the highest,,,its whos the loudest lol:run:


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt for my homie pinky


----------



## dlinehustler

187_Regal said:


> Ted!!!! Whats up brother?


RUSS!!!! :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> What up Ted can I get a plaque and t shirt yet hint hint lol



Is the wagon ready for inspection??? :nicoderm:


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


> Is the wagon ready for inspection??? :nicoderm:


NO WAGON INSPECTION SORRY TED I'M SELLING IT


----------



## GarciaJ100

MAJESTICS C.C.
CHICAGO GET TOGETHER/picnic
SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY (i55)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Suburban Swingin said:


> yo pinky and matt,after all the years of shit talking this was the first time we kicked it and talked.i had a good time it was fun.tell juan to answer his phone next time.the cars hit and looked good well not the cutluss.:biggrin: j/k see you all soon.


Who the hell am I going to photoshop now? Geeezzz


----------



## 1sexytre

NO DEAL ON WAGON PINKY SO COME GET YOUR OLD CAR BACK MAN


----------



## WSL63

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Who the hell am I going to photoshop now? Geeezzz


The good ole days.....I built this shit.....where's your car at.....juandiks lip swollen from screaming....ss's mouths on autopilot...lol I hope to see all of you old timers soon..


----------



## yetti

WSL63 said:


> The good ole days.....I built this shit.....where's your car at.....juandiks lip swollen from screaming....ss's mouths on autopilot...lol I hope to see all of you old timers soon..


We aint coming to Indy so that aint happening. You can't even call anybody anymore. LoL


----------



## WSL63

yetti said:


> We aint coming to Indy so that aint happening. You can't even call anybody anymore. LoL


My plan is to be at the pickynicky YOU better be there with your posse...And I will call you soon..


----------



## yetti

WSL63 said:


> My plan is to be at the pickynicky YOU better be there with your posse...And I will call you soon..


If I don't go to Cali that weekend I will be at your guys show. The Posse aren't big on traveling anymore. LoL

Let's see some new Pinky pics Jason.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

WSL63 said:


> The good ole days.....I built this shit.....where's your car at.....juandiks lip swollen from screaming....ss's mouths on autopilot...lol I hope to see all of you old timers soon..


Makes me wanna break out dancing in flip flops.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

yetti said:


> If I don't go to Cali that weekend I will be at your guys show. The Posse aren't big on traveling anymore. LoL
> 
> Let's see some new Pinky pics Jason.


Is Dan still on here....havent seen much from him anymore?


----------



## .TODD

no hopping pics yet rent and everything else its bad when you dont hop because you cant afford to burn a motor :uh:


----------



## .TODD




----------



## 1sexytre

Regal looks GOOD Todd 




What's up pinky anything new


----------



## 1sexytre

WHaT up pinky you ready to come get your car back yet


----------



## 1lowTC

Hey, Pinky Hows the Caddy coming along, any progress?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> If I don't go to Cali that weekend I will be at your guys show. The Posse aren't big on traveling anymore. LoL
> 
> Let's see some new Pinky pics Jason.


I DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1lowTC said:


> Hey, Pinky Hows the Caddy coming along, any progress?


JUST PM"D YOU homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Werd


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> I DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT:thumbsup:


Sure. Just send them to my phone. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Alittle peek


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Alittle peek


You don't know what your getting into. LoL


----------



## 1sexytre

PInky you ready to get your wagon back


----------



## GoodTimes317

anything for a cruise on the friday before the show?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

What It dont !!


----------



## .TODD

heres the pics pinky let me know


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## shorty hittin 60

1979 Pontiac Bonneville/Caprice Frame Reinforced & Parts $500.00 
1979 Pontiac Bonneville 4 original rims with chrome pieces & has close to new tires. I also have a pair of rust free fender skirts. The frame has been reinforced on all 4 sides front to back. The front of the frame is in 3/16 & the rest of the frame is 1/4. I shrunk the belly a 1/2 inch & it is done to perfection. By shrinking it a 1/2 inch it won't bottom out & your wheels won't hang to low. I have been told by several people that this frame will fit any 80's model caprice 2 door or 4 door doesn't matter. Frame comes with everything to make it a rolling chassis but is not reinforced yet: upper & lower a-arms, spindles, disc brakes, rearend, etc. If someone is interested in the frame I will sell everything for $500.00. If I don't hear from anyone in a week im gonna cut it up & scrap it. I have a lot of time & money in this frame. It is well built. Hopefully you know a good deal when you see one. If interested call Shorty at 614-905-6052.























​


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Werd


----------



## livin_low

ttt


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Alittle peek


???????:dunno:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Top Secret ... gotta have clearence to view... Looks sick Panky ... I still say that quarter looks crushed up...


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just working homie.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

wuz up


----------



## LOWASME

shorty hittin 60 said:


> 1979 Pontiac Bonneville/Caprice Frame Reinforced & Parts $500.00 1979 Pontiac Bonneville 4 original rims with chrome pieces & has close to new tires. I also have a pair of rust free fender skirts. The frame has been reinforced on all 4 sides front to back. The front of the frame is in 3/16 & the rest of the frame is 1/4. I shrunk the belly a 1/2 inch & it is done to perfection. By shrinking it a 1/2 inch it won't bottom out & your wheels won't hang to low. I have been told by several people that this frame will fit any 80's model caprice 2 door or 4 door doesn't matter. Frame comes with everything to make it a rolling chassis but is not reinforced yet: upper & lower a-arms, spindles, disc brakes, rearend, etc. If someone is interested in the frame I will sell everything for $500.00. If I don't hear from anyone in a week im gonna cut it up & scrap it. I have a lot of time & money in this frame. It is well built. Hopefully you know a good deal when you see one. If interested call Shorty at 614-905-6052.
> View attachment 335163
> View attachment 335164
> View attachment 335165
> View attachment 335166​


is this Shorty from the 614 riders with the blue 63/62?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL

*broke $$ $4 sure*

hows the pink beotchhh comin along?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Almost done. Waiting on some parts to arrive trying to be done by this weekend


----------



## 1sexytre

HUrry up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

fyi BALLISTIC SUCKS ON SHIPPING:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt for the pink one


----------



## bambalam

It's time to bring that thang to the Hillbilly Hydraulic shop. We'll get it workin.


----------



## mrhardline

Just touched down in LA!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lucky ass


----------



## dlinehustler

From Traffics picnic topic 










You look like a cop Chad.... HHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## WSL63

Lol..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ha ha


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin:










Nice to meet u and your partners man


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You to homie. Huh could that be the highest car in the Midwest right now lol


----------



## 1sexytre

WHere did you go pinky


----------



## matdogg

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll263/bigfishdreamer/2011-08-20_17-01-32_686.mp4


----------



## 1sexytre

pinkys back bitches


----------



## matdogg

Yes he is


----------



## GarciaJ100

you guys took care of business yesterday.. let me know when yall wanna come to chicago:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll263/bigfishdreamer/2011-08-20_17-01-32_686.mp4


----------



## juandik

shtoopid g bodies....:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

MAD PROPS JASON PINKY IS STILL WORKIN AFTER ALL THESE YEARS,DOIN EVEN BIGGER NUMBERS.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

matdogg said:


> http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll263/bigfishdreamer/2011-08-20_17-01-32_686.mp4[/QUOTEDamm it, it won't play.


----------



## livin_low

Heck ya


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bout time u lazy slacker... lol and yeah :thumbsup:stupid g bodys!!!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

what about my car????wink wink


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> You to homie. Huh could that be the highest car in the Midwest right now lol


Does it stick? Is it still a driver?:dunno:uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> You to homie. Huh could that be the highest car in the Midwest right now lol


Does it stick? Is it still a driver?:dunno:uffin: Glad to see its back at home.


----------



## juandik

i would like to take this time to bow my head in a prayer to lay to rest the last big hopper in the midwest who had the wheels in the wheel wells....i would also like to say a few words on the issue of keeping it real....putcha wheels where they go son, that is all this message will self destruct under the cloud of h8terisms. Thank you:rofl:


----------



## Centillac

HERE YOU PINKY LOOKING.:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:




CAUSE IS PINKY'S NIKKA.:thumbsup:


----------



## CP

Team CCE said:


> Does it stick? Is it still a driver?:dunno:uffin: Glad to see its back at home.


I'm not too thrilled with the new look, but I have seen him drive worse!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Team CCE said:


> Does it stick? Is it still a driver?:dunno:uffin:


 It stuck at the streetlow show but normally doesn't and sure its a driver. I drive it on and off the trailer lol its a stupid hopper and I could care less ha ha


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## KERRBSS

:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

juandik said:


> i would like to take this time to bow my head in a prayer to lay to rest the last big hopper in the midwest who had the wheels in the wheel wells....i would also like to say a few words on the issue of keeping it real....putcha wheels where they go son, that is all this message will self destruct under the cloud of h8terisms. Thank you:rofl:


 One by one all the shit talking everyone did on us the past several years dont mean shit no more.lol All your heros have broke there own so called rules to try and keep up with us.and they all now want to do what we have been doing,going to vegas etc.we was the first to break 100 in a car and come back down out here and we was the first to go out to the west and win some hopps.and just like are cars says on the back we still on top.Glad to see you guys back out here hopping see ya soon.:rofl:


----------



## juandik

you are almost right , CP went to vegas and won some hops a while back.


cali guy says to cp..Hey white boy we got somethan for your ass , you wait and see. CP calmly replies after the hop, OH i didn't know it was a first place trophy. Thanks


----------



## WSL63

LOL......Now all you guys are doing is wasting $$$$$$$


----------



## dlinehustler

WSL63 said:


> LOL......Now all you guys are doing is wasting $$$$$$$




Now you sound like a 80 yr old.... WSL63 = Grey bush.... hahahaahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Fabian is right about one thing. We did break our own rules. And he's still on top until I get to KC


----------



## Pinky Bitches

But yeah cp went to Vegas first then I would say rob and then you fabian. Then Andrew from jersey. Who by the was my motivation . After I saw his car in ky. I figured if I was gonna do a rule breaker car that's how I wanted it lol


----------



## 1sexytre

To the top


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

juandik said:


> i would like to take this time to bow my head in a prayer to lay to rest the last big hopper in the midwest who had the wheels in the wheel wells....i would also like to say a few words on the issue of keeping it real....putcha wheels where they go son, that is all this message will self destruct under the cloud of h8terisms. Thank you:rofl:


Not the last one........never say never. Customers first..........build cars later. It's almost there tho.:shocked:


----------



## Team CCE

CP said:


> I'm not too thrilled with the new look, but I have seen him drive worse!


I agree chris, not feeling the wheels where there at.  I understand what needs to be done to get the #'s, but........


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> It stuck at the streetlow show but normally doesn't and sure its a driver. I drive it on and off the trailer lol its a stupid hopper and I could care less ha ha


Come on J..........MID-WEST HOPPERS!!!! :biggrin:uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

bro it is what it is,,im just doing it to prove a point... i got this car back and within a month of working on it its doing over 100 with a v-8 ,,,its either that easy or were just that good ,,you make the call lol and sure it looks just retarded i agree,,i laugh every time i look at it,but its doing its job and hopefully shell do her job in vegas at the super show and after hop:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Pinky Bitches said:


> bro it is what it is,,im just doing it to prove a point... i got this car back and within a month of working on it its doing over 100 with a v-8 ,,,its either that easy or were just that good ,,you make the call lol and sure it looks just retarded i agree,,i laugh every time i look at it,but its doing its job and hopefully shell do her job in vegas at the super show and after hop:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## dancingwife

We cannt all have a bananna shaped truck to make things work!!!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

dancingwife said:


> We cannt all have a bananna shaped truck to make things work!!!!!



:shocked: FUNNY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## juandik

Now now ...no need to be that way , fighting and shit. We all from the same hood doing the same shit we all love.....talkin shit. The bit of truth in all the shit talkin is what makes it funny tho keep it clean.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Fabian is right about one thing. We did break our own rules. And he's still on top until I get to KC


Was that hard ?oh yeah you was breaking rules way before this,you just never admitted it.lol

And come on bro all your g bodys look the same,ron showed them what to do and you all copied the suspensions.Oh yeah and i couldn't tell but i hope those aren't standards.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> But yeah cp went to Vegas first then I would say rob and then you fabian. Then Andrew from jersey. Who by the was my motivation . After I saw his car in ky. I figured if I was gonna do a rule breaker car that's how I wanted it lol


Bro i mean first one out in the street hopps on the west, that took a win,fuck the show anyone can do that.and do it like what with standards.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

juandik said:


> you are almost right , CP went to vegas and won some hops a while back.
> 
> 
> cali guy says to cp..Hey white boy we got somethan for your ass , you wait and see. CP calmly replies after the hop, OH i didn't know it was a first place trophy. Thanks


Just wondering did you ever get a car?Or you still LIL lowriding?lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> bro it is what it is,,im just doing it to prove a point... i got this car back and within a month of working on it its doing over 100 with a v-8 ,,,its either that easy or were just that good ,,you make the call lol and sure it looks just retarded i agree,,i laugh every time i look at it,but its doing its job and hopefully shell do her job in vegas at the super show and after hop:thumbsup:


Yeah but i thought you all could do those inches with the wheels in the middle of the wells?lol


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Rob @ RNL

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!!!! GOTTA LOVE THIS HOPP GAME and for the record i beleive its harder to build a hopper with rules but fun to do both.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yessss standards lol. Thats how we do it over here..you haven't heard its the new hottness homie. I figured I had to give at least one excuse as to why I'm gona win. Oh and didn't copy no one. Pretty sure I'm the only g-body with a y-bone suspension . See how much fun you've been missing since I been gone lol


----------



## juandik

yes i have a car.


----------



## juandik

btw what rules did he break before?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yessss standards lol. Thats how we do it over here..you haven't heard its the new hottness homie. I figured I had to give at least one excuse as to why I'm gona win. Oh and didn't copy no one. Pretty sure I'm the only g-body with a y-bone suspension . See how much fun you've been missing since I been gone lol


lol you got alot of reasons 1 g-body 2 standards (gay) I just want to know wheres the 63 all clean that was gonna do 120 with the wheels in the wells and laying.lol

We are done hopping bro were going back to clean street cars.lol sorry you shouldn't of got back in the game sooner.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

juandik said:


> yes i have a car.


Pics or it didnt happen.lol I know you gotta hate that your heros went agianst the grain first yetti then pinky,they had no real beliefs in what they always said they believed in.it was just shit to say since they was lower then others, but i know it affects you.lol because like alot on here you really believed in the bullshit.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Most hated mutha fu*kers the homie that made you change the way you played the game.lol lol ha ha ha


Oh yeah and know the kings of texas also.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

So your saying your not going to defend your so called title lol well that's sad,,but expected..i was told that you wouldn't hop against me but I didn't believe it. Guess that's one way to stay on top ha ha. But I'm talking to the wrong person that isn't even your car ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I just realized I don't need to hop you anyway I'm already like a foot higher than you anyway lol hell id quit hopping it to that way you can say you went out on top lol you guys had a good run lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjedLeVGcfE&feature=related


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I love the circus lol


----------



## 1sexytre

SOUnds like someone is running away with there tail tucked dam its funny we get on top out here then they pull every excuse out and run like always hmmm I think that happened last time you built tbe Monte


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Over 30 CATEGORIES we will be adding a DOMESTIC CATAGORY
Pay outs for HOPPERS: Single-Double. Radical if we have enough cars
1st- $300 2nd-$150 3rd-$50 
3 cars to make a catagory


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> bro it is what it is,,im just doing it to prove a point... i got this car back and within a month of working on it its doing over 100 with a v-8 ,,,its either that easy or were just that good ,,you make the call lol and sure it looks just retarded i agree,,i laugh every time i look at it,but its doing its job and hopefully shell do her job in vegas at the super show and after hop:thumbsup:


I understand, although I don't think you have to prove anything. You know what your doin'.......mostly. Hit me up when you get out hereuffin:


----------



## Team CCE

It don't even matter what pinky (the monte) hit, it's already made a huge statement years ago. Hands down one of the baddest g-body's ever built PERIOD. :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

I'm jus sayin'.......keep up the good work J :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it in action, once again.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Team CCE said:


> I'm jus sayin'.......keep up the good work J :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it in action, once again.


il hit you up for sure well be in town that friday, thanks for the props homie


----------



## shorty hittin 60

I have 12 Deka MF31 batteries for sale. I have a midtronics meter to show you when you pick them up that they all read over 1125 cca's. These batteries are in excellent condition. My car is single pump & does 70 inches in 3 licks. I am selling them because im going to an agm or gel cell battery & down sizing to 8. Pick up only. $50 each. Call Shorty at 614-905-6052.


----------



## shorty hittin 60

shorty hittin 60 said:


> I have 12 Deka MF31 batteries for sale. I have a midtronics meter to show you when you pick them up that they all read over 1125 cca's. These batteries are in excellent condition. My car is single pump & does 70 inches in 3 licks. I am selling them because im going to an agm or gel cell battery & down sizing to 8. Pick up only. $50 each. Call Shorty at 614-905-6052.


I have 3 batteries left.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

2 more weeks til Vegas yeah


----------



## dlinehustler

:thumbsup:


----------



## granpa

whats good Ted, how u doing homie


----------



## Rob @ RNL

whats good pinky looking forward to vegas this year.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You know it buddy


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> So your saying your not going to defend your so called title lol well that's sad,,but expected..i was told that you wouldn't hop against me but I didn't believe it. Guess that's one way to stay on top ha ha. But I'm talking to the wrong person that isn't even your car ...


.

:shocked:


----------



## .TODD

Team CCE said:


> I understand, although I don't think you have to prove anything. You know what your doin'.......mostly. Hit me up when you get out hereuffin:


x222


----------



## dlinehustler

granpa said:


> whats good Ted, how u doing homie


What goes on with ya Pat! Doing much better, thanks homie!!!


----------



## 416impala

lookin good pink
but ur goin 2 need a HELLA more weight if u wanna compete in the west, them boys doin 100 in 2 licks lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

phatz said:


> lookin good pinkbut ur goin 2 need a HELLA more weight if u wanna compete in the west, them boys doin 100 in 2 licks lol


 They might get there faster but I'm doing 103 in 5 licks with a v-8. And half the weight. And they running 4 cylinders . I'm happy with what I'm doing right now lol


----------



## juandik

sigh ......you just said half the weight, out loud.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's not a secret little buddy ..lol. its just sad ..ha ha


----------



## GarciaJ100

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's not a secret little buddy ..lol. its just sad ..ha ha


:werd::no:


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Rob @ RNL

to the top


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just picked up my other 63 from pinhead. Just about ready for paint


----------



## GoodTimes317

hey pinky would you pm a price for extending and wrapping a set of uppers for a box caprice? Thanx!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1986Oscar said:


> hey pinky would you pm a price for extending and wrapping a set of uppers for a box caprice? Thanx!


 I don't have time Bro sorry, I'm not doing customer cars for awhile. Gotta get caught up on my own junk. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not a bad combo


----------



## GoodTimes317

Pinky Bitches said:


> I don't have time Bro sorry, I'm not doing customer cars for awhile. Gotta get caught up on my own junk. Lol


I feel ya... Thanx anyways


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> They might get there faster but I'm doing 103 in 5 licks with a v-8. And half the weight. And they running 4 cylinders . I'm happy with what I'm doing right now lol


lol you even make your cheating sound like your doing something better then others.lol lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> So your saying your not going to defend your so called title lol well that's sad,,but expected..i was told that you wouldn't hop against me but I didn't believe it. Guess that's one way to stay on top ha ha. But I'm talking to the wrong person that isn't even your car ...


Your a clown bro and thats real.Where was you the last 4 years while we was in vegas and everywhere else winning?????Guess that was expected after we killed pinky way back in st louis.ha ha
And you say your doing 103 .lol and your a foot higher,lol
Sorry you went agianst everything you stood for and planned this big trip to try and prove something just for us.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Your right about 1 thang it ain't my car and tino is trying to finish the caddy he's been building for 4 years for vegas.you'll find out how much gas is taking that long trip and sorry to say we can't take both.

oh yeah you havn't learned anything homie?You say you heard we wouldn't hop lol i wonder who told you that probably the fools that didn't bring there car to anything lately damn i wonder why that is.lol

Have fun in vegas trying to be like us!lol lol lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1sexytre said:


> SOUnds like someone is running away with there tail tucked dam its funny we get on top out here then they pull every excuse out and run like always hmmm I think that happened last time you built tbe Monte



Really bro you for real we are the reason he sold pinky the last time.And the reason he hadn't done shit the last 4 years.lol you country folks are funny.Everything hes doing we allreay done !!!!!!FACT And everything him and all the rest of the so called hoppers out here are doing now,they used to talk major shit about but now it's all cool.that says it all.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

juandik said:


> sigh ......you just said half the weight, out loud.


lol lol lol lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Yo pinky remember this without us you wouldn't have ever even done anything agian





so your welcome bro.lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Look Look......... He mad right now. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Suburban Swingin said:


> Yo pinky remember this without us you wouldn't have ever even done anything agianso your welcome bro.lol


. Thank you lol. For being my inspiration


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Suburban Swingin said:


> Yo pinky remember this without us you wouldn't have ever even done anything agianso your welcome bro.lol


. Oh just so you know its still not cool to use all that weight lol but your the man homie don't let no one tell you different ..thumbs up lol


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just picked up my other 63 from pinhead. Just about ready for paint


damn i likeed to know where the FOCK YOUR GETTING ALL THIS MULTIPLE IMPALAS MONEY FROM bitoch im hatin now  you slangin rocks aint you or rapping doin mix tapes or pimpen hoes or something give it up i want in!


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's not a secret little buddy ..lol. its just sad ..ha ha


it is sad when the only 2 choice are lose or cheat. take your pic :nosad:


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not a bad combo


so just send me the one in the middle ill hold on to it thatll give you some space


----------



## .TODD

dlinehustler said:


> Look Look......... He mad right now. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

1lowTC said:


> Thanks for nothing. You fucked me over. I asked you to reenforce my frame, and you did a half ass job at it. For starters, you didnt even reenforce the crossmember, and secondly you did a half ass job on the chain-bridge. You just lost a customer right here. Ohh and about the tire just randomly popping. I call bull shit cause I had 14/6's in the rear, and it was a 14/7 that had popped and you switched the tires around so it looked like it was a rear tire. Im not gonna talk alot shit about you, but for those that believe your the shit, must not have seen real cars. Once again thanks for nothing.


not sure what the situwation is or taking sides but pinky build my car and i paid good money to ensure it was done correctly and i never had a problem


----------



## .TODD

1986Oscar said:


> I feel ya... Thanx anyways


yo yo yo yo yo homie G


----------



## .TODD

Suburban Swingin said:


> Your a clown bro and thats real.Where was you the last 4 years while we was in vegas and everywhere else winning?????Guess that was expected after we killed pinky way back in st louis.ha ha
> And you say your doing 103 .lol and your a foot higher,lol
> Sorry you went agianst everything you stood for and planned this big trip to try and prove something just for us.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Your right about 1 thang it ain't my car and tino is trying to finish the caddy he's been building for 4 years for vegas.you'll find out how much gas is taking that long trip and sorry to say we can't take both.
> 
> oh yeah you havn't learned anything homie?You say you heard we wouldn't hop lol i wonder who told you that probably the fools that didn't bring there car to anything lately damn i wonder why that is.lol
> 
> Have fun in vegas trying to be like us!lol lol lol


well damn...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

.TODD said:


> so just send me the one in the middle ill hold on to it thatll give you some space


 Il sell it to ya lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

.TODD said:


> well damn...


 He's an angry little fella lol. Just mad us country folk are smarter then the city folk lol. Nah he's cool ,,just motivated .


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh and to answer the question about where was I the last few years. Iv been offroading abit lol and on a boat doing absolutly nothing but enjoying myself. Figured I'd let yall get a head start ,,4 years and you still in the 90's lol. One month me and Matt both over 100. Homie you should be hitting like 120 with that bigbody . But really I could care less .. radicalls are gay lol streets where its at.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

dlinehustler said:


> Look Look......... He mad right now. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


lol nah i'm happy as fuck knowing that all you fools that have always talked shit,are now cheering for the shit you used to hate.Just because your boys now doing it.lol and hes just doing it to try and beat me.lol lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1lowTC said:


> Thanks for nothing. You fucked me over. I asked you to reenforce my frame, and you did a half ass job at it. For starters, you didnt even reenforce the crossmember, and secondly you did a half ass job on the chain-bridge. You just lost a customer right here. Ohh and about the tire just randomly popping. I call bull shit cause I had 14/6's in the rear, and it was a 14/7 that had popped and you switched the tires around so it looked like it was a rear tire. Im not gonna talk alot shit about you, but for those that believe your the shit, must not have seen real cars. Once again thanks for nothing.


Damn homie thats fucked up.kinda sounds like the story about when he first sold pinky.damn Pink stop coming after me and take care or your customers.Real talk.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> . Oh just so you know its still not cool to use all that weight lol but your the man homie don't let no one tell you different ..thumbs up lol


Ha ha but you and your boys are now doing it because you couldn't stand that everyone out there knows we are on top out here.lol thats why your trying to do what we have allready done.lol man you are doing bad bro real bad.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh and to answer the question about where was I the last few years. Iv been offroading abit lol and on a boat doing absolutly nothing but enjoying myself. Figured I'd let yall get a head start ,,4 years and you still in the 90's lol. One month me and Matt both over 100. Homie you should be hitting like 120 with that bigbody . But really I could care less .. radicalls are gay lol streets where its at.


Your too funny bro where you keep getting 90 from?oh wait from the texas show where we put different a arms on that where more extended so we lost some inches and where irvings customs(who we have beaten) was reading the inches and shorted us by 4 inches.lol think what you want we'll hop soon.And matts cuttys been out way longer then 1 month hell it stuck in detroit at 94 over 2 months ago, stop lying like your kc homies try and do on here.lol

And if radicalls are gay then you must like that dick because you've done did the same thing homie.lol
Tell ya what i'll have my bottle and chair ready for vegas so i have a front role seat to watch you and your pals get tore up by the westcoast.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

oh yeah jaun still waiting on them car pics.lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Holly crap Fabian... I thought we were past all this?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Suburban Swingin said:


> Damn homie thats fucked up.kinda sounds like the story about when he first sold pinky.damn Pink stop coming after me and take care or your customers.Real talk.lol


. Your so funny ,,if you only knew how little I care lol. Did you know there's only 3 cars in the Midwest hitting over 100. And two of them are from Westside lol. Huh imagine that. Now that's REAL TALK


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh Andrew would be the third lol keep chippin homie ,you might catch up.


----------



## matdogg

HaHaHa Fabian If you realy think we built these cars to beat you thats some funny shit .lol and by the way it took one weekend to get both cars OVER 100"SOMTHING YOU AINT EVER DONE ,You better get to work to get that car over 100 so you can be like us.lol


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup J just stoping by to say Wuzup ,I gonna give u a call and c when is the best time to drop my little project


----------



## Pinky Bitches

507$MR.jr$ said:


> Wuzup J just stoping by to say Wuzup ,I gonna give u a call and c when is the best time to drop my little project


 Ok homie


----------



## cincyprohopper

pinky im free after october 16. On the weekends. hit me up if you need any help out there


----------



## Pinky Bitches

cincyprohopper said:


> pinky im free after october 16. On the weekends. hit me up if you need any help out there


 You know it stranger ,,going to Vegas for the super show. Taking the pink and Matts brothers cutlass .. should be a good time Il hit u up when I get back or Il drunk call you when I'm there lol


----------



## MUFASA

*T.T.T 4 A FUNNY TOPIC !!*






































AT LEAST THE LAST FEW PGS I SKIMMED THROUGH..................


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's all about fun over here in my little world lol I don't take much serious at all. I'm just here to have fun


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's all about fun over here in my little world lol I don't take much serious at all. I'm just here to have fun


----------



## Rob @ RNL

make that 4 100 plus pinky> o and did i mention westside helped me build that one
to. and i have been 100 plus for years. lets build another one pinky just for suburb not swangin!!!!
lmao at this topic


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> You know it stranger ,,going to Vegas for the super show. Taking the pink and Matts brothers cutlass .. should be a good time Il hit u up when I get back or Il drunk call you when I'm there lol


bring extra motors o i forgot its double pump you can hop for 3 days straight! fucker :rant:


----------



## flaco78

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yessss standards lol. Thats how we do it over here..you haven't heard its the new hottness homie. I figured I had to give at least one excuse as to why I'm gona win. Oh and didn't copy no one. pretty sure I'm the only g-body with a y-bone suspension . See how much fun you've been missing since I been gone lol


 IVE HAD Y BONE IN MY CAR FOR OVER FIVE YEARS IVE SEEN ONE FROM STL ALSO BOTH G-BODYS..JUST PUTTING THAT OUT THERE..:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet didn't know that


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sorry rob didn't mean to leave you out homie lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Holly crap Fabian... I thought we were past all this?


Past what?Man you guys really need to stop listening to the haters out here.It's just funny how for years it's been quite and now pink wants to talk.And everyone that was in vegas last year(none of you fools) knows what our car did so if you nobodys want to play your games just keep at it.Oh yeah just this summer we stuck in denver at 100 for LRM so what would you say the inches were on the hit that it didn't stick???????????Any real hopper knows the answer to that.And we was doing that last year.I'm happy you guys are finnally gonna make it to vegas to hopp in the streets just remember no matter what you do your only the 3rd groupe to do it,and we were the first.lol lol man you guys rock who are you agian???lol lol lol And sorry rob this ain't transformers.lol


----------



## flaco78

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet didn't know that


uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Every time rollin sees the pink he sais he's never seen a gbody with a Wishbone lol. I put one on the white regal from PA which is now in michigan.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Suburban Swingin said:


> Past what?Man you guys really need to stop listening to the haters out here.It's just funny how for years it's been quite and now pink wants to talk.And everyone that was in vegas last year(none of you fools) knows what our car did so if you nobodys want to play your games just keep at it.Oh yeah just this summer we stuck in denver at 100 for LRM so what would you say the inches were on the hit that it didn't stick???????????Any real hopper knows the answer to that.And we was doing that last year.I'm happy you guys are finnally gonna make it to vegas to hopp in the streets just remember no matter what you do your only the 3rd groupe to do it,and we were the first.lol lol man you guys rock who are you agian???lol lol lol And sorry rob this ain't transformers.lol


i am not gonna bash u because thats what u want. and as far as transformers i dont know what u mean. everyone knows transformers r built out west. if people hate on my hopper its because they dident think to build one like i did. so please have a very nice day mr. fabion.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Suburban Swingin said:


> Past what?Man you guys really need to stop listening to the haters out here.It's just funny how for years it's been quite and now pink wants to talk.And everyone that was in vegas last year(none of you fools) knows what our car did so if you nobodys want to play your games just keep at it.Oh yeah just this summer we stuck in denver at 100 for LRM so what would you say the inches were on the hit that it didn't stick???????????Any real hopper knows the answer to that.And we was doing that last year.I'm happy you guys are finnally gonna make it to vegas to hopp in the streets just remember no matter what you do your only the 3rd groupe to do it,and we were the first.lol lol man you guys rock who are you agian???lol lol lol And sorry rob this ain't transformers.lol


I thought we were past all the shit talking. Last time I checked Pinky or Matt didn't say a thing to you, but you ran up in this topic talking shit. It just gets old.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Pinky's just picked up a new sponsor.


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Every time rollin sees the pink he sais he's never seen a gbody with a Wishbone lol. I put one on the white regal from PA which is now in michigan.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

No more jack for awhile lol wow. And its a TOYPALA Fool get it right ,,lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> No more jack for awhile


Like this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Pinky's just picked up a new sponsor.
> View attachment 368985


One of my fav sponsors!


----------



## OGJordan

Good to see everyone getting back at each others throats lol. See you guys in Vegas


----------



## Pinky Bitches

OGJordan said:


> Good to see everyone getting back at each others throats lol. See you guys in Vegas


 You know it buddy. Vegas is gona be fun


----------



## .TODD

your trailoring the car all the way there?


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Every time rollin sees the pink he sais he's never seen a gbody with a Wishbone lol. I put one on the white regal from PA which is now in michigan.


 Johns maliblue has had one for years.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

.TODD said:


> your trailoring the car all the way there?


 Yes sir taking the 3 car trailer with Pinky and black betty on it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Johns maliblue has had one for years.....


 Hell yeah. Shit I think we did the pink car like 15 years ago lol. Crazy how time flies by


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thinking of selling my gold 63. $10,000... Anyone interested I can send more pics. Rust free. Ac car but no compressor. Stock no hydros.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Here's some pics


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

.TODD said:


>


Oh shit Todd got a new ride??? Kool



Rob @ RNL said:


> i am not gonna bash u because thats what u want. and as far as transformers i dont know what u mean. everyone knows transformers r built out west. if people hate on my hopper its because they dident think to build one like i did. so please have a very nice day mr. fabion.


Hey now ,It wasn't called transformering, it was engineering...SUP Rob...I needs your number playa,I keep forgettin to get it from Dan..PM it to me



Suburban Swingin said:


> Past what?Man you guys really need to stop listening to the haters out here.It's just funny how for years it's been quite and now pink wants to talk.And everyone that was in vegas last year(none of you fools) knows what our car did so if you nobodys want to play your games just keep at it.Oh yeah just this summer we stuck in denver at 100 for LRM so what would you say the inches were on the hit that it didn't stick???????????Any real hopper knows the answer to that.And we was doing that last year.I'm happy you guys are finnally gonna make it to vegas to hopp in the streets just remember no matter what you do your only the 3rd groupe to do it,and we were the first.lol lol man you guys rock who are you agian???lol lol lol And sorry rob this ain't transformers.lol


Sup chip...Looks like Vegas is gonna be on and crackin folks



Pinky Bitches said:


> You know it buddy. Vegas is gona be fun





Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's some pics


Pinky ,you guys have a safe trip playa...all you fools driven out be safe and stop by the shop


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thinking of selling my gold 63. $10,000... Anyone interested I can send more pics. Rust free. Ac car but no compressor. Stock no hydros.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Oh shit Todd got a new ride??? KoolHey now ,It wasn't called transformering, it was engineering...SUP Rob...I needs your number playa,I keep forgettin to get it from Dan..PM it to meSup chip...Looks like Vegas is gonna be on and crackin folksPinky ,you guys have a safe trip playa...all you fools driven out be safe and stop by the shop


 thanks homie. Well see you ay your shop for sure,, looking forward to hanging our


----------



## .TODD

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Oh shit Todd got a new ride??? Kool
> 
> 
> new car same good you know i had to keep my pumps and knocks off shell be ready spring plaquable the following winter  still BMH ill hit you up later got a wraped frame lined up gonna do the swap myself this time hno: o and still SINGLE PUMP BITCH  there wont be any PINK MAGIC in it this time hope it still works the same


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> thanks homie. Well see you ay your shop for sure,, looking forward to hanging our


:cheesy: LOTS OF PICS JASON!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

.TODD said:


> :cheesy: LOTS OF PICS JASON!


 Yeah one of us will be taking some the whole trip lol.


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah one of us will be taking some the whole trip lol.


 Yep Tim just got a new video camera just for this trip


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah one of us will be taking some the whole trip lol.


careful on the freeway homie take your time ive seen horror storys with trailors. thats why im building mine to drive personally i rather it break there then be totalled on the way rons really cool tho and all the GT homies chaio big john alex all of them which im sure youll see let em know todd said what up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

matdogg said:


> Yep Tim just got a new video camera just for this trip


 Hell yeah lol


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Yep Tim just got a new video camera just for this trip


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> thanks homie. Well see you ay your shop for sure,, looking forward to hanging our


:thumbsup:



.TODD said:


> BlackMagicHydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit Todd got a new ride??? Kool
> 
> 
> new car same good you know i had to keep my pumps and knocks off shell be ready spring plaquable the following winter  still BMH ill hit you up later got a wraped frame lined up gonna do the swap myself this time hno: o and still SINGLE PUMP BITCH  there wont be any PINK MAGIC in it this time hope it still works the same
> 
> 
> 
> Killa brother, glad to here you keep the heart from thee ol"gal
> 
> 
> 
> MUFASA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johns maliblue has had one for years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mufasa's achipper
Click to expand...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thinking of selling my gold 63. $10,000... Anyone interested I can send more pics. Rust free. Ac car but no compressor. Stock no hydros.


Is that the 1 doing 120 and still lays with chrome floors??lol Man it's good to see ya out of the woods and back in the game.Have a safe trip guys.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Rob @ RNL said:


> i am not gonna bash u because thats what u want. and as far as transformers i dont know what u mean. everyone knows transformers r built out west. if people hate on my hopper its because they dident think to build one like i did. so please have a very nice day mr. fabion.


Your not ? hell you bought me up???oh well don't matter it's all in fun homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I thought we were past all the shit talking. Last time I checked Pinky or Matt didn't say a thing to you, but you ran up in this topic talking shit. It just gets old.


Bro are you for real?I wouldn't even have come in here if i wasn't being talked about.Damn dude it's all in fun and pinky knows that,hell thats why he got the car back.He couldn't take it anymore hearing that we are the kings of the midwest so he's trying to get some of that fame.lol Chill out MR moderator


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Suburban Swingin said:


> Is that the 1 doing 120 and still lays with chrome floors??lol Man it's good to see ya out of the woods and back in the game.Have a safe trip guys.


 No thats the other one. Hes got two.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Suburban Swingin said:


> Bro are you for real?I wouldn't even have come in here if i wasn't being talked about.Damn dude it's all in fun and pinky knows that,hell thats why he got the car back.He couldn't take it anymore hearing that we are the kings of the midwest so he's trying to get some of that fame.lol Chill out MR moderator


 Actually its darth moderator, ill see you next year buddy.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Suburban Swingin said:


> Is that the 1 doing 120 and still lays with chrome floors??lol Man it's good to see ya out of the woods and back in the game.Have a safe trip guys.


 Nah. It's my other one. The one you are referring to just git back from body shop. Decided to make that one street. Sold frame and stuff to another club member.


----------



## shorty hittin 60

If anyone is interested I still have 3 deka batteries left for sale. $50 each. Give me a call.


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> .TODD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killa brother, glad to here you keep the heart from thee ol"galMufasa's achipper
> 
> 
> 
> Its cuz that damn piston pump in my trunk
Click to expand...


----------



## 187_Regal

Dear SUBURBANSWINGINONYOUROWNNUTS

Geez......i have seen people on other peoples nuts before.....but you take that cake at being on your own nuts......your shit must be all bruised up from all that beating you do on your own balls......congrats on your youtube stardom.......i heard you got a video out with fitty.....lol






all this typing must be hard to do with little fingers......too far?


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup pink? Ready?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

its cold than a mother


----------



## Pinky Bitches

p-funckimpala said:


> Sup pink? Ready?


 Yes sir. Can't wait. Gona be a good time lol


----------



## Team CCE

p-funckimpala said:


> Sup pink? Ready?


 What up Andrew......YOU ready?:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

Ready for Vegas

imagejpeg


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Ready for Vegas
> 
> imagejpeg


looks mean


----------



## p-funckimpala

Team CCE said:


> What up Andrew......YOU ready?:biggrin:


 You know it


----------



## Mideast

Top looks very nice


matdogg said:


> Ready for Vegasimagejpeg


----------



## Rob @ RNL

blam alamb oohh black betty


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Rob @ RNL said:


> blam alamb oohh black betty


 Off to Vegas. Got to Missouri and lost 4 studs and lug nuts wheel almost fell off. Thanks to Andrew for breaking down first which caused us to check the truck and found our problem lol. There went the gambling money lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Off to Vegas. Got to Missouri and lost 4 studs and lug nuts wheel almost fell off. Thanks to Andrew for breaking down first which caused us to check the truck and found our problem lol. There went the gambling money lol


BE safe my brotha's


----------



## 16474

You buy the pink monte back from wayne?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

clairfbeeIII said:


> You buy the pink monte back from wayne?


 Bill bought it from him couple years ago ..I got it off bill


----------



## livin_low

Pinky Bitches said:


> Off to Vegas. Got to Missouri and lost 4 studs and lug nuts wheel almost fell off. Thanks to Andrew for breaking down first which caused us to check the truck and found our problem lol. There went the gambling money lol


 be safe. look forward to the pics from the hop


----------



## Team CCE

p-funckimpala said:


> You know it


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

livin_low said:


> be safe. look forward to the pics from the hop


 Opics


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pics


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Finally got back on the road. Going threw tulsa ok


----------



## GarciaJ100

yall are haulin.... slow down yall got few days to get there ... have a safe trip playa


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## 187_Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pics


is that a fucking duck face? LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

187_Regal said:


> is that a fucking duck face? LOL


 It's the there went are gambling money face lol ..just had to change a tire on the wedge lol almost to Oklahoma city


----------



## 1sexytre

DAm homie such luck


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just rolled into new Mexico the land of entrapment. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just rolled into new Mexico the land of entrapment. Lol



:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Andrew and Ali. Rollin in front of us ..and us at sams club while Andrew has some trailer tires mounted lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just now crossing into Arizona. Andrew has another flat tire lol. And my exhaust fell off my truck but we were able to recover it lol. Apparently whoever installed it (not me)used welding wire to hang it. So we one upped them and zip tied it up this time lol. Way better ha ha


----------



## big pimpin

:wave: :wave: The hoppers look retarded but you already know that. lol Serve em up! :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Do us proud PANK!!!

Love the live blog of the trip!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Do you guys have any tires that are not new at this point?


----------



## WSL63

LOL...Double Stupid G-Body's. Be Safe..


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Off to Vegas. Got to Missouri and lost 4 studs and lug nuts wheel almost fell off. Thanks to Andrew for breaking down first which caused us to check the truck and found our problem lol. There went the gambling money lol


:roflmao:what your goin through aint cheap and regardless you go out there and chip out at 12 inchs you got my respect


----------



## matdogg

.TODD said:


> :roflmao:what your goin through aint cheap and regardless you go out there and chip out at 12 inchs you got my respect


 Thanks homie ...but no chippin here we ready to hop... I hope


----------



## matdogg

80 more miles ...waaaahoooo...


----------



## yetti

matdogg said:


> Thanks homie ...but no chippin here we ready to hop... I hope


 Show them how its done brother. I wish I was gonna be there to see it.


----------



## MightyFineFiftyNine

Good luck out there guys! Show em how the Ohio boys do it! Matt, I lost your number, was gonna swing by before you left. Text me if you have my number still or I can get it from Nutter. 

-Greg


----------



## 187_Regal

dlinehustler said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


there you are.....Ted my brother how have you been?


----------



## 187_Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just rolled into new Mexico the land of entrapment. Lol


they see you rollin.....they hatin......lol...you guys be careful


----------



## Rob @ RNL

damn thems my tires!!!!!!!!shit


----------



## juandik

you can have the tires back rob , they are finished with those.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Be safe fellas I'm envious


----------



## silver-metal 82

Have a safe trip fellow wish I was there too but show them that midwest got inches too.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Finally in las Vegas lol


----------



## dlinehustler

187_Regal said:


> there you are.....Ted my brother how have you been?


:wave: Here I am. What's good with ya big homie!


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Finally in las Vegas lol


Woooooo whooooooo


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Finally in las Vegas lol


so why aint you posting pics of stuff already less talking more picture taking and posting! how was the ride homie


----------



## Rob @ RNL

juandik said:


> you can have the tires back rob , they are finished with those.


thanks juan they can keep them


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Rob @ RNL said:


> thanks juan they can keep them


You better have that Toypala out there ready to Serve the "Other Coast"


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You better have that Toypala out there ready to Serve the "Other Coast"


yeah hopefully with the help from bmh we will b crushing the bumper at the highest level next year. y arent u in vegas this weekend homie!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Rob @ RNL said:


> yeah hopefully with the help from bmh we will b crushing the bumper at the highest level next year. y arent u in vegas this weekend homie!


Had to make a big $$$ investment into my business, so I didn't have the scratch this year... Next year with my car is the plan! 

Have fun brother and be safe!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Couple pics on the strip.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

We dropped the Cutty off to get leafed and striped. No hopping tonight lol maybe.


----------



## silver-metal 82

Glad u guys made it ok well have fun serving fools lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Stopped traffic to snap this pic on the strip


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Went to the minus 5 bar .everything is ice. It's -5 in that bitch lol


----------



## 81cut

Man yall r doin it man hope I can do that next year all the pics you can ha I love it


----------



## juandik

nice , made a side trip to swing by france i see also. be safe stay away from the 4LOCO while you guys are out there


----------



## WSL63

LOL


----------



## WSL63

Rusty (Matt) Holy crap, Wayne Newton's hittin' on mom!
Clark Griswold (J-Pank) It's all part of the act, Russ.
LOL...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Had a blast last night hanging with everyone. We were going to zipline about 8 of us. And dude said Matt was to drunk so they kicked us out lol. Feeling like shit this morning for sure.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Little of .the evening


----------



## Pinky Bitches

No ones really hopping yet .guess cause the after hop is at a set spot this year ..but if it goes down Il post it


----------



## STRICTLY1

Good luck fellas


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Who's baby is this lol


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> No ones really hopping yet .guess cause the after hop is at a set spot this year ..but if it goes down Il post it


:thumbsup:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

good luck guys! cant wait for the pics or videos of the hop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just blew out axle bearings and balljoint on the dually lol.


----------



## livin_low

well atleast you can laugh about it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just blew out axle bearings and balljoint on the dually lol.


 Where you hopping it?


----------



## juandik

remember all those jokes abou tthe westcoast dudes destroying their tow rigs going to the midwest......they are returning the favor...sell those fuckers out their and finish the 63 son.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well the trucks fixed lol. Supershow tomorrow Il post some pics


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well Il just say Midwest and east coast repped well. Black betty did get stuck but lifted the wheels off the ground big time on the first hit. Pinky did 103 hard. And Andrew was banging at 106. I put on a nice little show hope someone took pics. Lol. Now the after hop tomorrow should be crazy. Il try to get some pics up


----------



## GoodTimes317

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well Il just say Midwest and east coast repped well. Black betty did get stuck but lifted the wheels off the ground big time on the first hit. Pinky did 103 hard. And Andrew was banging at 106. I put on a nice little show hope someone took pics. Lol. Now the after hop tomorrow should be crazy. Il try to get some pics up


:thumbsup:


----------



## juandik

so was andrew the highest or did you guys not win ..


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well Il just say Midwest and east coast repped well. Black betty did get stuck but lifted the wheels off the ground big time on the first hit. Pinky did 103 hard. And Andrew was banging at 106. I put on a nice little show hope someone took pics. Lol. Now the after hop tomorrow should be crazy. Il try to get some pics up


 Good job guys.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Good job reppin the Midwest!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

Good job guys u reppin the midwest good


----------



## Pinky Bitches

juandik said:


> so was andrew the highest or did you guys not win ..


 No the all black cop car 60 impala did 120 .


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Couple pics


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks for all the support everyone.


----------



## WSL63

Sweet....


----------



## juandik

g damn 120........ looks good tho , g luck at the after hop. Everybody pretty cool so far, lots of badass rides.


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> No ones really hopping yet .guess cause the after hop is at a set spot this year ..but if it goes down Il post it


goes down today homie call my homie big john he will give you the times and locations 661 728 7615


----------



## Gorilla Bob

keep it up fellas !


----------



## KERRBSS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Couple pics


 You took a pic of the pic on your camera! That's awesome!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah everyone's cool. Were having a blast. Except for lowrider not paying us after the hop. They kinda scammed us to hop saying it was 250 a car then didn't pay us lol.


----------



## 1sexytre

Lrm sucks ass they needed that money to out more ads in there magazine paper must be running a little more these days


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah it is what is fuckem we came for the after hop anyway. Just did the show for some gas money lol


----------



## silver-metal 82

Have a good safe trip homies and have fun in the after hop.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky just took wins over darrels 62 and big killas 64 lol. Matt took a win over big als surfboard lol


----------



## drasticbean

The after hop 
Pinky took it. 
I had to leave right after this pic. Sorry guys 
My boy tkeeby took this pic. 
I got more pics of u pinky


----------



## switches4life

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well Il just say Midwest and east coast repped well. Black betty did get stuck but lifted the wheels off the ground big time on the first hit. Pinky did 103 hard. And Andrew was banging at 106. I put on a nice little show hope someone took pics. Lol. Now the after hop tomorrow should be crazy. Il try to get some pics up


pinky doing 103, thats respect right there, :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Killa's on my team but we like family pink , Im glad you joined em and showed em how the midwest put it down !!! and big al's surfboard lmao.... congrats to all you guys...:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

So Pinkys killnm ?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> So Pinkys killnm ?? :scrutinize:


 I'm kind of a big deal lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

All in all. West coast showed us respect for sure. We had blast ..well worth the 2000 mile trip


----------



## hittin back bumper

As soon as these cats pulled up the shit talking began! Cars looking good, I left after the goodtimes towncar hopped, that shit is ridiculous and need to get a better system going as far as keeping the people back, everyone wanna be all in the mix to be in the fuckin camera shot, takes 30 minutes to hop a car sucks, I drive in todo oro for larry and took me like 10 minutes to go 10 feet cuz people would not move out the way.


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm kind of a big deal lol


 Lmao !! :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

switches4life said:


> pinky doing 103, thats respect right there, :thumbsup:



x 2


----------



## big pimpin

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm kind of a big deal lol


----------



## WSL63

Lol....


----------



## .TODD

juandik said:


> g damn 120........ looks good tho , g luck at the after hop. Everybody pretty cool so far, lots of badass rides.


GT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

On our way home booooo


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> On our way home booooo


i didnt wanna leave  when you get back to ohio your gonna see how shitty some of the east coast looks like


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just passed through Santa Fe new Mexico


----------



## WSL63

Don't get lost....Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just getting ready to hut Texas Andrews truck lost the egr cooler


----------



## 416impala

hey pink what frame is that on ur trailer


----------



## china

guys be safe was cool meeting u guys out in vegas have a safe trip home hope u dont have any more problembs


----------



## Pinky Bitches

phatz said:


> hey pink what frame is that on ur trailer


 For a guy in Indiana. X-frame picked up from Ron at black magic


----------



## Pinky Bitches

china said:


> guys be safe was cool meeting u guys out in vegas have a safe trip home hope u dont have any more problembs


 Thanks homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well both trucks are broke down in amarillo Texas at the Ford dealer. Anyone in Texas wana hop for some cash. Lol we gotta fox these trucks lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Lookin good Jason


----------



## Pinky Bitches

NaptownSwangin said:


> Lookin good Jason


 Thanks Bro


----------



## REGAL81

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well both trucks are broke down in amarillo Texas at the Ford dealer. Anyone in Texas wana hop for some cash. Lol we gotta fox these trucks lol


DAM THAT SUCKS MY BOY FRANK TOLD ME


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Pinky Bitches said:


> For a guy in Indiana. X-frame picked up from Ron at black magic


I was gonna say.... Did you WIN a chromed out X frame roller???


----------



## REGAL81

THAT SUCKS


----------



## GarciaJ100

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well both trucks are broke down in amarillo Texas at the Ford dealer. Anyone in Texas wana hop for some cash. Lol we gotta fox these trucks lol


good steak in Amarillo!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

GarciaJ100 said:


> good steak in Amarillo!!!!!


 Big tex is where we going lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I was gonna say.... Did you WIN a chromed out X frame roller???


 I wish lol. That way I wouldn't have to do my own lol


----------



## NINJA

:wave:


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just passed through Santa Fe new Mexico


Should of stopped by


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> Should of stopped by


 I go through new Mexico as fast as possible ,,its the land of entrapment lol


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> I go through new Mexico as fast as possible ,,its the land of entrapment lol


 Not for midwest white folks !


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Not for midwest white folks !


 Bullshit been there done that almost didn't make it out once before. Boys are dirty over there


----------



## CP

Pinky Bitches said:


> I go through new Mexico as fast as possible ,,its the land of entrapment lol


I remember that Monday morning. My alarm clock woke me up, the news was on. I was half asleep, I thought "damn. what are the chances of there being 2 32 year old JG's from Hamilton?" LOL!!


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Bullshit been there done that almost didn't make it out once before. Boys are dirty over there


 Damn ! I havent gone through there in years....imma go the long way around on next road trip :yes:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

there ya go pinky!! goin up against the best


----------



## BIGKILLA503

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pinky just took wins over darrels 62 and big killas 64 lol. Matt took a win over big als surfboard lol










you sure?????????????


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

BIGKILLA503 said:


> there ya go pinky!! goin up against the best


Who won?? Was it a tie??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's a badass pic homie for sure. According to the pic I'd say a tie. But that pic doesn't show me higher yet lol. It was a pleasure and I had a blast ..ur car works good Bro


----------



## copone cad

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's a badass pic homie for sure. According to the pic I'd say a tie. But that pic doesn't show me higher yet lol. It was a pleasure and I had a blast ..ur car works good Bro


yes and both cars look so dam good in the air


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Here's a good one with me higher lol. Badass pics


----------



## BIGKILLA503

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's a badass pic homie for sure. According to the pic I'd say a tie. But that pic doesn't show me higher yet lol. It was a pleasure and I had a blast ..ur car works good Bro


thx. we will get it in again im sure. be safe making your way home.yeah was a good time for sure.


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's a good one with me higher lol. Badass pics


Badass pic


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## NINJA

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I have a pic with "pinky bitches" n the imp on the bumper but from my cam I seen the pink higher by a slim few. But both cars are working.


----------



## Dino

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well both trucks are broke down in amarillo Texas at the Ford dealer. Anyone in Texas wana hop for some cash. Lol we gotta fox these trucks lol


----------



## GoodTimes317

NINJA said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


First time ive seen Rob without sandals... :nicoderm:


----------



## stevie d

Hope ya find everything you need at the shop to fix the trucks I told Andrew there beer in the fridge and loadsa meat in the freezer so if ya get hungry n thirsty make ya selves at home


----------



## Pjay

stevie d said:


> Hope ya find everything you need at the shop to fix the trucks I told Andrew there beer in the fridge and loadsa meat in the freezer so if ya get hungry n thirsty make ya selves at home


Theres also a chipper at his shop that needs some repairs so if u wanna help him out :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stevie d said:


> Hope ya find everything you need at the shop to fix the trucks I told Andrew there beer in the fridge and loadsa meat in the freezer so if ya get hungry n thirsty make ya selves at home


 Thanks homie for the hospitality


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## GarciaJ100

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*GarciaJ100*
*Southside01* whats up JOE!!!!!
*WEST COAST HOPPER*
*Pinky Bitches* yall back on the road yet... hope all is good if yall need something from the windy city just hit us up


----------



## Southside01

GarciaJ100 said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *GarciaJ100*
> *Southside01* whats up JOE!!!!!
> *WEST COAST HOPPER*
> *Pinky Bitches* yall back on the road yet... hope all is good if yall need something from the windy city just hit us up




WHATS UP JIMMY,YOU GOT THAT CADDY READY?


----------



## NINJA

1986Oscar said:


> First time ive seen Rob without sandals... :nicoderm:


I've got pics of him hopping his red toyota in FL with NO shoes on....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Fuck Ford lol


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Fuck Ford lol


That shop looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

Southside01 said:


> WHATS UP JIMMY,YOU GOT THAT CADDY READY?


caprice ready !!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Pjay said:


>


 Both on the bumper Matt has the surfboard beat!Any video of em yet?


----------



## juandik

that looks like open heart surgery in a parking lot...good luck dude, hope you guys get moving again soon.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Finally on the road kinda lol stopped to eat ,,no ones eaten all day lol


----------



## BIGKILLA503

Pinky Bitches said:


> Finally on the road kinda lol stopped to eat ,,no ones eaten all day lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

Glad yall got it back up and running dudes glad I could help out even if I was in cali on the beach lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well been broke on side of road for about 6 hours lol. Andrew smoked another bearing and hub on his trailer in middle of night .had to wait for someone to open to get another hub ..finally back on the move


----------



## stevie d

Dam that sucks


----------



## NINJA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well been broke on side of road for about 6 hours lol. Andrew smoked another bearing and hub on his trailer in middle of night .had to wait for someone to open to get another hub ..finally back on the move


Man you guys had no luck with those trucks this trip


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Kowabunga duuuudes lol


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## big pimpin

lol at the surfboard:roflmao: 


Keep on pressing guys....you'll get home......sometime! hno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. I think I can I think I can ..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U guys back yet


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hannibal Lector said:


> U guys back yet


 Lol


----------



## CP

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Lol


What? This was a well engineered excursion. No expense spared! What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whaaat no way u guyss serious?


----------



## matdogg

Hannibal Lector said:


> Whaaat no way u guyss serious?


 Not yet.lol maybe tonight if were lucky...


----------



## stevie d

Hell of a trip lads hope ya get back soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hope u get back safetly. Was there any delays?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I finally made it home


----------



## Pinky Bitches

So bad we had tape holding the trucks together lol


----------



## DJ Englewood

:wave:


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> So bad we had tape holding the trucks together lol



Im already in the garage trying to make the cutlass higher....................................:biggrin::no:not!!!!


----------



## livin_low

now that you went there to nose up maybe next time they Will come here


----------



## p-funckimpala

Finally made it home... thanks to all you guys.... its good to have friends all across the country ... make bridges ... dont burn them..


----------



## dlinehustler

p-funckimpala said:


> Finally made it home... thanks to all you guys.... its good to have friends all across the country ... make bridges ... dont burn them..


:thumbsup: Glad you made it back bro!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

p-funckimpala said:


> Finally made it home... thanks to all you guys.... its good to have friends all across the country ... make bridges ... dont burn them..


 U right homie. Building bridges all the way to hawaii. Great having u guys around. Tired of stevie d. Hes too boring for me. Lol no ****


----------



## p-funckimpala

Hannibal Lector said:


> U right homie. Building bridges all the way to hawaii. Great having u guys around. Tired of stevie d. Hes too boring for me. Lol no ****


 Word. Na Stevie saved my tail. I love that *****.. no ****..


----------



## Rob @ RNL

glad u guys made it home safe had a great time hanging out. and the shit talking award goes to ..... Meeeeeee!!!! LOL


----------



## juandik

i need to get my trophy back rob...can't wait till the videos start poppin up.


----------



## KingsWood

livin_low said:


> now that you went there to nose up maybe next time they Will come here


could make for best show carl casper has ever seen:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

CP said:


> What? This was a well engineered excursion. No expense spared! What could possibly go wrong?


They tried to tow 3 cars packed full of lead halfway across the country.lol 8 flats both trucks broke down just to get stuck.lol man you should have stuck to the no weight thang.lol



















chill out i give ya props for going out west and getting a few wins(your luck darrel wasn't working).It isn't easy is it?we'll see you guys soon.And matt keep your brother out from under cars man before he kills himself.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

They were both stuck ,no one wins.just saying.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's a badass pic homie for sure. According to the pic I'd say a tie. But that pic doesn't show me higher yet lol. It was a pleasure and I had a blast ..ur car works good Bro


Shit pics dont mean shit,i was there and i keep it real pinky hit higher a few licks.but he wasn't on the bumper while killa was killing the bumper over and over in a way way cleaner car.So i would say pinky was higher but everyone there thought killa took the win because he way out preformed pinky.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Suburban Swingin said:


> They were both stuck ,no one wins.just saying.lol


 Get it right homie. Not tried but did take them across country and put it down for the midwest in a way you never will.. sure you went out there..and you got clowned lol. You might want to try and get on my level and try to catch up. Cause I'm gonna break you off pretty bad lol. Unless of course yoyour never gona be ready as usual


----------



## Pinky Bitches

And its now called statuing lol. It's a statue


----------



## jsozae

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice Repping the Midwest Pinky,Matt, Rob.


----------



## p-funckimpala

Inches is what counts... 103 to 106... pretty impressive if you ask most people. Sure we all get stuck sometimes ... it happens to all 100 plus hoppers.. we killed it out there fabian.. you should be proud of your mid west boys. Its all fun....


----------



## jsozae

:thumbsup:


p-funckimpala said:


> Inches is what counts... 103 to 106... pretty impressive if you ask most people. Sure we all get stuck sometimes ... it happens to all 100 plus hoppers.. we killed it out there fabian.. you should be proud of your mid west boys. Its all fun....


----------



## 63 gdaddy

Pinky Bitches said:


> And its now called statuing lol. It's a statue


that shit wus fun in vegas wish we didnt have to leave so soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup pinky good to see u guys got home.safe. 
Sup fabian good to see u at the hop


----------



## copone cad

Pinky Bitches said:


> I finally made it home


man sorry to hear about the week long trip to get home.but man have to say"pinky is working"


----------



## Southside01

GarciaJ100 said:


> caprice ready !!!!!


whenever you ready


----------



## matdogg

Southside01 said:


> whenever you ready


 So is the caprice ready???


----------



## 1sexytre

Suburban Swingin said:


> Shit pics dont mean shit,i was there and i keep it real pinky hit higher a few licks.but he wasn't on the bumper while killa was killing the bumper over and over in a way way cleaner car.So i would say pinky was higher but everyone there thought killa took the win because he way out preformed pinky.[Got beat by a g body I don't see you pulling up


----------



## GoodTimes317

Suburban Swingin said:


> They tried to tow 3 cars packed full of lead halfway across the country.lol 8 flats both trucks broke down just to get stuck.lol man you should have stuck to the no weight t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chill out i give ya props for going out west and getting a few wins(your luck darrel wasn't working).It isn't easy is it?we'll see you guys soon.And matt keep your brother out from under cars man before he kills himself.


What a troll.. This guy needs one of Big Spikes cheerleading kits!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

We called him up on the way home to see if we could get a hop. And of course once again he wasn't ready lol. Claims to be king if the midwest. But is never ready. Can't blame him though. Hell I wouldn't hop me either. I'm kind of a big deal lol.


----------



## 1sexytre

DOes he own a car or just claim to have we seen him In action


----------



## GoodTimes317

Pinky Bitches said:


> We called him up on the way home to see if we could get a hop. And of course once again he wasn't ready lol. Claims to be king if the midwest. But is never ready. Can't blame him though. Hell I wouldn't hop me either. I'm kind of a big deal lol.


Im sure he will come around and say he didnt say that.. Hey maybe you both should meet up at casper and settle this. But im sure he wont show up...


----------



## Southside01

matdogg said:


> So is the caprice ready???



YEAH ITS DOING 60 BETTER THAN THE CADDY


----------



## Southside01

Southside01 said:


> YEAH ITS DOING 60 BETTER THAN THE CADDY


COULDNT FIND ANY LEAD ,EVERYBODY SOLD OUT


----------



## GarciaJ100

Southside01 said:


> COULDNT FIND ANY LEAD ,EVERYBODY SOLD OUT


you must have cleaned out the scrap yards when you re did the brown one..... lol its all in good fun right.... im not done yet and i aint building it for you


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Il sell you some lol


----------



## SupremeAir

I give you guys props you came all the way out west and did youre thing against the best of the best....all youre guys cars looked like they had alot of power ....ya every body puts weight but it looks like you guys still can put a gate together....alot of these clowns dont have a clue they just put some more solid bars and call it good ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks man.


----------



## stevie d

Sup pinky just got home gotta give you guys props for putting it down for the mid west. I even got a autographed dvd haha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stevie d said:


> Sup pinky just got home gotta give you guys props for putting it down for the mid west. I even got a autographed dvd haha


 Thanks homie. It was good meeting you and I figured i would bo ahead and take care of that dvd for you lol


----------



## p-funckimpala

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thanks homie. It was good meeting you and I figured i would bo ahead and take care of that dvd for you lol


 Lol... and those beers hit the spot...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

jsozae said:


>


were these cars in a terrible accident?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ONE8SEVEN said:


> were these cars in a terrible accident?


 Lol. Yep thems all fuked up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol. Yep thems all fuked up


looks like someone tried to drive em off the trailer with the ass end still chained down


----------



## Pjay

Whats up ? :wave::wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ONE8SEVEN said:


> looks like someone tried to drive em off the trailer with the ass end still chained down


 That's exactly what happened. Lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> Whats up ? :wave::wave:


 What's up homie.


----------



## Pjay

ONE8SEVEN said:


> looks like someone tried to drive em off the trailer with the ass end still chained down


I need to tie my elco to the trailer again then and get the rear end farther back :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up homie.


Just workin on my regal and the Elco to get ready for next months show in Texas


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Must be nice. No show around here til casper in febuary lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup pinky. U should take a drive to texas. Closer than vegas.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I actually thought about it. But I gotta get caught up on some work iv been putting off for the Vegas trip lol


----------



## Southside01

Pinky Bitches said:


> Il sell you some lol


you have enough. how much you selling it for?


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> I actually thought about it. But I gotta get caught up on some work iv been putting off for the Vegas trip lol



come on we can make it its only 5 flat tires and 6 broken wheelstuds away ....and a roll of yellow tape.lol


----------



## Southside01

GarciaJ100 said:


> you must have cleaned out the scrap yards when you re did the brown one..... lol its all in good fun right.... im not done yet and i aint building it for you


scrap yards sold out to the toro ***** thats what they said.so now pinky is gonna hook me up.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

matdogg said:


> come on we can make it its only 5 flat tires and 6 broken wheelstuds away ....and a roll of yellow tape.lol


 Oh crap roadtrip lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Southside01 said:


> scrap yards sold out to the toro ***** thats what they said.so now pinky is gonna hook me up.


 Shits expensive over here buddy. How many thousands of pounds u needing lol


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh crap roadtrip lol.


I think i have some yellow tape left so were good lets go!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

ONE8SEVEN said:


> were these cars in a terrible accident?


lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1sexytre said:


> DOes he own a car or just claim to have we seen him In action


Are you guys really a club or do you just claim to be one.lol


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Must be nice. No show around here til casper in febuary lol.


And keep an eye out for the topic with the rules for that show, caspers that is.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Get it right homie. Not tried but did take them across country and put it down for the midwest in a way you never will.. sure you went out there..and you got clowned lol. You might want to try and get on my level and try to catch up. Cause I'm gonna break you off pretty bad lol. Unless of course yoyour never gona be ready as usual


ha ha your a funny whiteboy bro,in a way we never have huh.lol you got back up to go with you 3 cars deep and went to a hopp that We the majestics put on so it was safe for a change.And you only hopped twice(once darrell was 10 inches + higher but got stuck)then you barely was higher then killa and your shit didn't even hit bumper, then it broke.lol? man you did that.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1986Oscar said:


> Im sure he will come around and say he didnt say that.. Hey maybe you both should meet up at casper and settle this. But im sure he wont show up...


man you better call the real goodtimers out west and find out about us homie.We have went out there with a hopper 2 years in a row and took wins homie.And have won all over the midwest.All in the time that pinky was build off road trucks.Just get it right bro before you talk.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> We called him up on the way home to see if we could get a hop. And of course once again he wasn't ready lol. Claims to be king if the midwest. But is never ready. Can't blame him though. Hell I wouldn't hop me either. I'm kind of a big deal lol.


LOL man your funny,you've been gone 3-4 years and now your talking about us not being ready????I always keep it real we havn't touched the lincoln since dallas(which we won at)And i told you before vegas we wasn't taking it this year because of the caddy we just got done(that took up all our time the past 3 months).by the way did you see the caddy?build something like that then you might beable to hang with us big doggs.And when we went to vegas last year darrel beat us just like he beat you except he stuck this year,and didn't last year.And we beat big al and after that no one wanted any,because we was the second highest car out there.And homie i know it bothers you that i say we are the kings out here,but it's like this a king is on top and everyone else wants to try and beat the king right.well you and matt and the situation from nj all changed your shits(going agianst all your own rules)and went all the way to vegas to try and do what we have allready done twice.Just so poeple will buy that you are doing it big like us.so you see thats the difference homie.we was first and you are just trying to keep up.Oh yeah your in light g bodys with fat ass standard tires,man bro please you gotta do better then that.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Team CCE said:


> And keep an eye out for the topic with the rules for that show, caspers that is.


fuck rules bruce hell all the guys out here threw them out the window NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol lol lol lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Ok OK i want everybody to make sure and buy the next rolln dvd that comes out because pinky admits that he went agianst all his and all of your guys rules out there,just so he could play with the big dogs.man win or lose at least i have never had to go agianst what i stand for.lol All you pinky cheerleaders that talked shit about weight and wheels in the wells,and cars sticking,now have to cheer for it.LOL thats shit right there is fucking funny.lol lol lol lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I thought mid west gets along real good? Lol! Oh wait, wwe action I see goin on.


----------



## Team CCE

Suburban Swingin said:


> fuck rules bruce hell all the guys out here threw them out the window NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol lol lol lol


Nothing major, just some basic rules that have been around for a long time. Some people just need to be told again and agian and again about them. I noticed that tho........people have no pride in what they build in the hop game now a dayz :nosad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup bruce almighty. I see u fixed that pinch.


----------



## MUFASA

Team CCE said:


> Nothing major, just some basic rules that have been around for a long time. Some people just need to be told again and agian and again about them. I noticed that tho........people have no pride in what they build in the hop game now a dayz :nosad:


:yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Team CCE said:


> Nothing major, just some basic rules that have been around for a long time. Some people just need to be told again and agian and again about them. I noticed that tho........people have no pride in what they build in the hop game now a dayz :nosad:


 lol we still do.


----------



## MUFASA

Suburban Swingin said:


> lol we still do.


----------



## Southside01

Pinky Bitches said:


> Shits expensive over here buddy. How many thousands of pounds u needing lol


let me know what i need .you should know what it takes,you know better than me buddy lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. This little guy is hilarious. Is that all you got on us. That we went against our rules lol. Yep did that said that. Who cares. It's stupid but fun said that on video lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh and were a drinking club with a car problem lol. That's easy we likes to party.


----------



## rivman

Some good reading. LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Suburban Swingin said:


> LOL man your funny,you've been gone 3-4 years and now your talking about us not being ready????I always keep it real we havn't touched the lincoln since dallas(which we won at)And i told you before vegas we wasn't taking it this year because of the caddy we just got done(that took up all our time the past 3 months).by the way did you see the caddy?build something like that then you might beable to hang with us big doggs.And when we went to vegas last year darrel beat us just like he beat you except he stuck this year,and didn't last year.And we beat big al and after that no one wanted any,because we was the second highest car out there.And homie i know it bothers you that i say we are the kings out here,but it's like this a king is on top and everyone else wants to try and beat the king right.well you and matt and the situation from nj all changed your shits(going agianst all your own rules)and went all the way to vegas to try and do what we have allready done twice.Just so poeple will buy that you are doing it big like us.so you see thats the difference homie.we was first and you are just trying to keep up.Oh yeah your in light g bodys with fat ass standard tires,man bro please you gotta do better then that.lol


sooooo what your saying is. I'm kind of a big deal lol.


----------



## matdogg

Suburban Swingin said:


> LOL man your funny,you've been gone 3-4 years and now your talking about us not being ready????I always keep it real we havn't touched the lincoln since dallas(which we won at)And i told you before vegas we wasn't taking it this year because of the caddy we just got done(that took up all our time the past 3 months).by the way did you see the caddy?build something like that then you might beable to hang with us big doggs.And when we went to vegas last year darrel beat us just like he beat you except he stuck this year,and didn't last year.And we beat big al and after that no one wanted any,because we was the second highest car out there.And homie i know it bothers you that i say we are the kings out here,but it's like this a king is on top and everyone else wants to try and beat the king right.well you and matt and the situation from nj all changed your shits(going agianst all your own rules)and went all the way to vegas to try and do what we have allready done twice.Just so poeple will buy that you are doing it big like us.so you see thats the difference homie.we was first and you are just trying to keep up.Oh yeah your in light g bodys with fat ass standard tires,man bro please you gotta do better then that.lol


This dude is mad becouse we went out there 1 time and got our respect from the biggest in the hop game ....he goes out there every year and gets clowned like a (little) BITCH!!!HAHAHA


----------



## GoodTimes317

Suburban Swingin said:


> man you better call the real goodtimers out west and find out about us homie.We have went out there with a hopper 2 years in a row and took wins homie.And have won all over the midwest.All in the time that pinky was build off road trucks.Just get it right bro before you talk.


well if this is true, guess everybody will see you at Carl Casper..:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317

matdogg said:


> This dude is mad becouse we went out there 1 time and got our respect from the biggest in the hop game ....he goes out there every year and gets clowned like a (little) BITCH!!!HAHAHA


:roflmao:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Man the shit getting good in here...


----------



## GarciaJ100

Southside01 said:


> let me know what i need .you should know what it takes,you know better than me buddy lol


thought you knew by now !!!!! your Regal looks like its a missed lick away from being stuck...


----------



## GoodTimes317

Pinky Bitches said:


> sooooo what your saying is. I'm kind of a big deal lol.


:yes:


----------



## Mideast

GarciaJ100 said:


> thought you knew by now !!!!! your Regal looks like its a missed lick away from being stuck...


 Man for someone talking all that shit, we have not seen shit from you guys other then that pedal car .


----------



## GarciaJ100

Mideast said:


> Man for someone talking all that shit, we have not seen shit from you guys other then that pedal car .


ill say the same to you* nephew *!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: but on the reals im done talkin shit.. you right ill let my car do the talkin lol


----------



## GarciaJ100

Mideast said:


> Man for someone talking all that shit, we have not seen shit from you guys other then that pedal car .


and dont put my guys into this... you got something else to say just say it to me *NEPHEW*


----------



## copone cad

Suburban Swingin said:


> lol we still do.


NOT TALK'N SHIT!but did you guys get a chance to hop the caddy?i was looking for pics of it.


----------



## brown81

GarciaJ100 said:


> you must have cleaned out the scrap yards when you re did the brown one..... lol its all in good fun right.... im not done yet and i aint building it for you


leave my car out this weight shit


----------



## 1sexytre

1986Oscar said:


> well if this is true, guess everybody will see you at Carl Casper..:thumbsup:


 He won't be there he never shows talks shit never shows and he has yet to show us pics of HIS car hopping recently


----------



## Pinky Bitches

copone cad said:


> NOT TALK'N SHIT!but did you guys get a chance to hop the caddy?i was looking for pics of it.


 Nah his Bro tino just showed it at the supershow..it looked real good,,tino does good work


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

GarciaJ100 said:


> you must have cleaned out the scrap yards when you re did the brown one..... lol its all in good fun right.... im not done yet and i aint building it for you


 80 cents a pound in Elgin come get some.lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

CASPER YEA RIGHT LMAO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Pinky Bitches said:


> sooooo what your saying is. I'm kind of a big deal lol.


:rofl:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Suburban Swingin said:


> lol we still do.


Is that a hopper? Why the gigantiasouris trailing arms?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> 80 cents a pound in Elgin come get some.lol


 Damn that's cheap lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

It is getting hot in.here. Aloha pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> It is getting hot in.here. Aloha pinky!


 any shows over there lol. Put some floats on my trailer I could make it with the Pinky lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Anyone need a Cadillac frame already done. Was under Lalos 95 fleetwood ,actually the body shell still is but I can take that off. All 3 1/6 till rear 3/8. Powder coated green. $1500.00.


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> I actually thought about it. But I gotta get caught up on some work iv been putting off for the Vegas trip lol


The Texas show is bad ass it's a 2 day show this yr


----------



## matdogg

Pjay said:


> The Texas show is bad ass it's a 2 day show this yr


:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> The Texas show is bad ass it's a 2 day show this yr


 I couldn't afford it anyway. Lol. I'm a broke white boy


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

i thought u were pinky lmao


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm broke Pinky right now lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> any shows over there lol. Put some floats on my trailer I could make it with the Pinky lol


 Yeah theres supposed to be a hop in nov but I might bring the chipper out in jan. We got alot of floats but the current of the waves will be awhile.


----------



## J.F.L

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm broke Pinky right now lol


 Sup pink.....james of Tru rydaz good meetin y'all in vegas fam.....


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall I'm thinking bout pulling the taco out to Carl casper maybe lol


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

GarciaJ100 said:


> ill say the same to you* nephew *!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: but on the reals im done talkin shit.. you right ill let my car do the talkin lol


:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

J.F.L said:


> Sup pink.....james of Tru rydaz good meetin y'all in vegas fam.....


 You to homie,,always good to make new friends


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stevie d said:


> Sup yall I'm thinking bout pulling the taco out to Carl casper maybe lol


 Sounds like a party lol


----------



## J.F.L

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sounds like a party lol


 Ill take the regal too....coronas all around


----------



## .TODD

Suburban Swingin said:


> man you better call the real goodtimers out west and find out about us homie.We have went out there with a hopper 2 years in a row and took wins homie.And have won all over the midwest.All in the time that pinky was build off road trucks.Just get it right bro before you talk.


I HATE THOSE DAMN GOODTIMERS


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> This dude is mad becouse we went out there 1 time and got our respect from the biggest in the hop game ....he goes out there every year and gets clowned like a (little) BITCH!!!HAHAHA


PROPS for goin out there one day i wish to have my lincoln im building out there regardless what happened props for stepping up to the plate and taking that trip i wasnt able to make it this year because i actually wanna finish my linc.


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damn that's cheap lol


not when you need 1000 pounds :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

.TODD said:


> I HATE THOSE DAMN GOODTIMERS


Not at all the real ones out west are cool dudes.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> sooooo what your saying is. I'm kind of a big deal lol.


In ohio too all your cheerleaders ,out west you ain't shit.Only reason any one knows of you is because your trying to be like me.lol Going out west,doing big inches lol been there done that all before you.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1986Oscar said:


> well if this is true, guess everybody will see you at Carl Casper..:thumbsup:


In hillbilly land fuck no.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

matdogg said:


> This dude is mad becouse we went out there 1 time and got our respect from the biggest in the hop game ....he goes out there every year and gets clowned like a (little) BITCH!!!HAHAHA


lol you really think you got respect lol for sticking and doing 98 with fat ass tires.lol lol lol.We have more wins out there then you ever have and our trucks didn't crash and burn from to much lead.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1sexytre said:


> He won't be there he never shows talks shit never shows and he has yet to show us pics of HIS car hopping recently


I've never showed around your hillbilly part of the country.But then agian i've never seen a westside car anywhere at any of the shows i've ever been at?????????????????????????????????????????What that cappy caddy in your avi do (i got a lincoln we can hopp if you got any balls)homie?quit swinging from pinkys nuts hes his own man he can talk for himself.

Or we can nose up caddy to caddy???????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Is that a hopper? Why the gigantiasouris trailing arms?


Yes it is wheels in the wells goes up and lays down,no extra weight>You know like you friends used to build them.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1sexytre said:


> He won't be there he never shows talks shit never shows and he has yet to show us pics of HIS car hopping recently


Ha ha shows how much you know about the lowriding world.We was at the denver LRM show did 100 inches it's in the new Lowrider mag,then we went 2 weeks later to the torres empire lrm show in dallas and won highest car agian and the 500 bucks and the title belt for highest hopper in texas.lol guess what bro pinky and matt weren't at either of these big ass shows.lol guess they never show up.lol


----------



## GoodTimes317

for real. Show up at casper or stop talkin bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1986Oscar said:


> for real. Show up at casper or stop talkin bro.


Fuck casper bro,and i'll say what i want.What you got we can stop in and clown your ass to homie.Do you know shawn from goodtimes kansas?holla at him he knows how we get down bro.Radical, street ,whatever we're ready to clown on fools like you.Majestics Dreamteam kc what what.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You said what what lol. I laughed out loud that was funny


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> You said what what lol. I laughed out loud that was funny


Pinky you know i got love for you whiteboys,but you better tell these neebies who they are talking too,i'm not kinda,i really am a big deal.what what

Another streetriders built hydro car on the las vegas supershow floor.baby baby


----------



## MUFASA

Suburban Swingin said:


> Not at all the real ones out west are cool dudes.


 Lmao


----------



## GoodTimes317

Suburban Swingin said:


> Fuck casper bro,and i'll say what i want.What you got we can stop in and clown your ass to homie.Do you know shawn from goodtimes kansas?holla at him he knows how we get down bro.Radical, street ,whatever we're ready to clown on fools like you.Majestics Dreamteam kc what what.


:roflmao::fool2:


----------



## matdogg

Suburban Swingin said:


> Pinky you know i got love for you whiteboys,but you better tell these neebies who they are talking too,i'm not kinda,i really am a big deal.what what
> 
> Another streetriders built hydro car on the las vegas supershow floor.baby baby



Can us whiteboys get a FISTPUMP.LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm doing it right now lol


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Suburban Swingin said:


> Ha ha shows how much you know about the lowriding world.We was at the denver LRM show did 100 inches it's in the new Lowrider mag,then we went 2 weeks later to the torres empire lrm show in dallas and won highest car agian and the 500 bucks and the title belt for highest hopper in texas.lol guess what bro pinky and matt weren't at either of these big ass shows.lol guess they never show up.lol


man how old is that kid hoppin that linc :scrutinize:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

matdogg said:


> Can us whiteboys get a FISTPUMP.LOL


Nah thats only for the nj guys.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

MUFASA said:


> Lmao


Man you have no idea your lucky you live out there.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

LowRollinJosh said:


> man how old is that kid hoppin that linc :scrutinize:


Man that was good.:uh:

man you all should thank me this topics been dead for years,no work was getting done except off road bullshit,and no hopping was going on.i mean look what pinky ,matt ,and the situation did because of me.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Suburban Swingin said:


> Man that was good.:uh:man you all should thank me this topics been dead for years,no work was getting done except off road bullshit,and no hopping was going on.i mean look what pinky ,matt ,and the situation did because of me.lol


oh we still offroading lol. Just seperating the seasons now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hopping season. Offroading season and boating season. Lol. Ahhhh goodtimes


----------



## matdogg

We may not of went out west to hop first but we were the first to weld a bottle opener on the bumper of a hopper.lol


----------



## matdogg




----------



## Hannibal Lector

jus cruzin thru bradahs


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> oh we still offroading lol. Just seperating the seasons now


He can't off road he's to short can't get up in a 4wheel drive that's why he is hating


----------



## 1sexytre

NOr is he smart enough to build a rock crawler


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Actually if I might remind our shit talking buddy that CP did it years before he ever thought about it. SO WE WIN....YOU LOOSE ......NANNA NANNA BOO BOO........On a side note that bottle opener was a fantastic idea. Can't wait to try that one out.



matdogg said:


> We may not of went out west to hop first but we were the first to weld a bottle opener on the bumper of a hopper.lol
> View attachment 380941
> View attachment 380943
> View attachment 380944
> View attachment 380945


----------



## stevie d

matdogg said:


> Can us whiteboys get a FISTPUMP.LOL


(fistpumping away) haha


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Steve im gonna fist pump ur ass then ur HAM.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

All ****


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Awkward lol


----------



## NINJA

Pinky, you or Matt shoot me your email address so I can send you the pics from Vegas I told you I'd send you. 

Matt, I like the one you posted of all of us starting at the trailer at Dan's lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I seen dan on freeway in vegas driving that hopper. Crazy mofo


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> :wave:


:wave: what's happening


----------



## timdog57

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Actually if I might remind our shit talking buddy that CP did it years before he ever thought about it. SO WE WIN....YOU LOOSE ......NANNA NANNA BOO BOO........On a side note that bottle opener was a fantastic idea. Can't wait to try that one out.



Real Talk!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

timdog57 said:


> Real Talk!!!


 What's up Tim buddy lol how's things I'm the Lou


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> Awkward lol


 Nah always fuck around like that. Lol!


----------



## 187_Regal

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Is that a hopper? Why the gigantiasouris trailing arms?


they need to throw an exoskeleton on that bitch and take it off road.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal

Suburban Swingin said:


> In ohio too all your cheerleaders ,out west you ain't shit.Only reason any one knows of you is because your trying to be like me.lol Going out west,doing big inches lol been there done that all before you.lol


the only reason anyone knows who the fuck you are is because your tooting your own damn horn before you get there.......ive never seen someone swing on their own nuts so much.....geeeeez let it go with the little man complex already......


----------



## lone star

topic is classic lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nah always fuck around like that. Lol!


 I know lol


----------



## matdogg




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word.


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## livin_low

ttt


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Man, this shit talking brings back memories! Bottle opener on hopper bumper=awesome! 

Whiteboy fistpump!


----------



## dancingwife

Pinky Bitches said:


> You said what what lol. I laughed out loud that was funny


I heard "boss the plane, the plane" Lmao!!


----------



## DIPN714

matdogg said:


>


LOOKING GOOD;;


----------



## DIPN714

MAN U GUYS TALK LIKE U ALL IN DA TRIPPLE DIGTS....,WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL;;;;;


----------



## matdogg

DIPN714 said:


> MAN U GUYS TALK LIKE U ALL IN DA TRIPPLE DIGTS....,WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL;;;;;



:dunno::biggrin: sup BIG AL


----------



## NINJA

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's getting cold booooo


----------



## 1sexytre

Westside Mint 76 said:


> Man, this shit talking brings back memories! Bottle opener on hopper bumper=awesome! Who is this guy^^^^^^^^^^What's up randy


----------



## Rob @ RNL

1sexytre said:


> Westside Mint 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, this shit talking brings back memories! Bottle opener on hopper bumper=awesome! Who is this guy^^^^^^^^^^What's up randy
> 
> 
> 
> We put the bottle opener to use in Vegas for sure. On ansad not there was a murder committed in new Orleans last nite my colt were killed pank
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes I saw that lol.


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


>


bumper check!


----------



## .TODD

lone star said:


> topic is classic lol


x2 hows it goin lone star


----------



## Suburban Swingin

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Actually if I might remind our shit talking buddy that CP did it years before he ever thought about it. SO WE WIN....YOU LOOSE ......NANNA NANNA BOO BOO........On a side note that bottle opener was a fantastic idea. Can't wait to try that one out.


At the show that ain't real hopping.lol lol first in the streets doing 100 taking wins,you all are just followers.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

1sexytre said:


> NOr is he smart enough to build a rock crawler


You build a jeep to drive over big rocks and your calling me dumb.lol lol You can't make up your mind what you wanna be a lowrider or a hillbillie.lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

matdogg said:


>



Damn put some rev wheels on there and you might have something.And damn you hear that lead hit the bumper.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nah. Were doing just fine our way lol.


----------



## NINJA

Rob @ RNL said:


> We put the bottle opener to use in Vegas for sure. On ansad not there was a murder committed in new Orleans last nite my colt were killed pank


Yeah the got their asses handed to them for sure


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Suburban Swingin said:


> You build a jeep to drive over big rocks and your calling me dumb.lol lol You can't make up your mind what you wanna be a lowrider or a hillbillie.lol


i'm both so fuck you :finger::finger::finger:


----------



## Pjay

:wave::wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

LowRollinJosh said:


> i'm both so fuck you :finger::finger::finger:


 Yep lol.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yep lol.


 think i'm gonna put my 59 impala on a 4x4 chassis


----------



## Pinky Bitches

LowRollinJosh said:


> think i'm gonna put my 59 impala on a 4x4 chassis


 Yeah lol


----------



## stevie d

Haha hillbilly hoppers


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You know it lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

all i can do is LMAO at this fool


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homies


----------



## stevie d

sup yall


----------



## matdogg

stevie d said:


> sup yall


:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Suburban Swingin said:


> At the show that ain't real hopping.lol lol first in the streets doing 100 taking wins,you all are just followers.lol


 So its fake hopping if its at a show and if its under 100. Let me write this down in my handy dandy shit talk guide lines book according to Fabian


----------



## p-funckimpala

61 Impala on 3 said:


> So its fake hopping if its at a show and if its under 100. Let me write this down in my handy dandy shit talk guide lines book according to Fabian


 Lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

what up with you guys up in jersey


----------



## Pjay

p-funckimpala said:


> Lol


:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> :wave:


 So any progress lol


----------



## bambalam

:wave:


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> So any progress lol


vegas is a whole other world aint it homie? gives you alot of motivation to better your own state huh


----------



## .TODD

61 Impala on 3 said:


> So its fake hopping if its at a show and if its under 100. Let me write this down in my handy dandy shit talk guide lines book according to Fabian


hey is that a newer bubble tc?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

.TODD said:


> hey is that a newer bubble tc?


Its a 99 :yes:


----------



## .TODD

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Its a 99 :yes:


looks like you did the swap


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

.TODD said:


> looks like you did the swap


Yup


----------



## .TODD

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yup


how do like it? hell of a car aint she ive owned caddys chevys a truck gbodys and the TC is by far the best car ive ever owned


----------



## juandik

damn tom you did the 06 frame swap....


----------



## .TODD

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Yup


were you lucky enough to find a totaled from the rear linc? or did u have to by all the parts MSRP?


----------



## big pimpin

juandik said:


> damn tom you did the 06 frame swap....


Damn...I didn't even think he has lunch monies!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yalls crazy lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> ttt


i like that sig :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yeah it hasnt been showing up cause i been posting from my phone,,it only shows up when im on computer


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Damn I have a 100 plus hopper and mud trucks what that make me
Pink??? Lol hillbilly (spelled right) or not a follower just a person who 
Can have fun and b himself. This message is brought to u by robs 
Weekly therapy session. Lmmfao


----------



## Pinky Bitches

its all about having fun homie,,no matter what you do,,lowride hopp offroad boating oh wait i do all those and enjoy everyone


----------



## matdogg

Fuck it I'm a hillbilly I drink Buschlight from a can .lolAnd I buy them 30 at a time.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

matdogg said:


>


Looking good my Cracka...looks like its kinda cold



Suburban Swingin said:


> Damn put some rev wheels on there and you might have something.And damn you hear that lead hit the bumper.lol


Dayum Holmes.....You guys argue like yous KIN FOLK...You both be doing it big...And you kinda like team mate in a way



Pinky Bitches said:


> you know it lol





p-funckimpala said:


> LOL





Rob @ RNL said:


> Damn I have a 100 plus hopper and mud trucks what that make me
> Pink??? Lol hillbilly (spelled right) or not a follower just a person who
> Can have fun and b himself. This message is brought to u by robs
> Weekly therapy session. Lmmfao


_*Public service annoucment*_.....


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

.TODD said:


> were you lucky enough to find a totaled from the rear linc? or did u have to by all the parts MSRP?


I bought the body panels and lights from fleebay. All the small stuff I got from Lincoln


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up Ron


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Suburban Swingin said:


> At the show that ain't real hopping.lol lol first in the streets doing 100 taking wins,you all are just followers.lol


 Funny I was doing 100 way before u. So whos following?Also funny u dident talk noShit in person at the after hop. Hmmmm Internet gangster maybe.J/p please don't claim to be on top and when someone shop calls uUr not ready, or the dog ate my homework. Gotta luv a good rant


----------



## .TODD

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I bought the body panels and lights from fleebay. All the small stuff I got from Lincoln


DID you have to change the fenders


----------



## Pjay

Rob @ RNL said:


> Funny I was doing 100 way before u. So whos following?Also funny u dident talk noShit in person at the after hop. Hmmmm Internet gangster maybe.J/p please don't claim to be on top and when someone shop calls uUr not ready, or the dog ate my homework. Gotta luv a good rant





Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up Ron


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wud up


----------



## 187_Regal

Rob @ RNL said:


> Damn I have a 100 plus hopper and mud trucks what that make me
> Pink??? Lol hillbilly (spelled right) or not a follower just a person who
> Can have fun and b himself. This message is brought to u by robs
> Weekly therapy session. Lmmfao


arent you a disco dancer as well?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

My main man russ lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

.TODD said:


> DID you have to change the fenders


 Yup


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

matdogg said:


>



*LOOKING REAL GOOD THEY*.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

Pinky Bitches said:


> its all about having fun homie,,no matter what you do,,lowride hopp offroad boating oh wait i do all those and enjoy everyone


 So what does that make me I got a hopper a off road truck atvs dirt bikes and a couple of boats lol


----------



## .TODD

stevie d said:


> So what does that make me I got a hopper a off road truck atvs dirt bikes and a couple of boats lol


it makes you all types of all wheels cant be on the road for too long person


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> So what does that make me I got a hopper a off road truck atvs dirt bikes and a couple of boats lol


 Makes u H.A.M. From France!Sup todd!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stevie d said:


> So what does that make me I got a hopper a off road truck atvs dirt bikes and a couple of boats lol


 A guy that likes to have fun. Lol. That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## livin_low

what's good pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

livin_low said:


> what's good pinky


 Just trying to get caught up homie ,


----------



## Pjay

Almost ready to go


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> Almost ready to go


 Word


----------



## Pjay




----------



## matdogg

Pjay said:


> Almost ready to go


 Well let's see it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

matdogg said:


> Well let's see it


 Get to work


----------



## bambalam

Pinky Bitches said:


> Get to work


He would but he can't remember which county he left the parts to his car in.:rofl:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. That would be butler


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What show u guys attending?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Carl casper be the next one in louisville Kentucky Feb 24-26


----------



## NINJA

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

:wave::thumbsup:


Pinky Bitches said:


> My main man russ lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Bump


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Carl casper be the next one in louisville Kentucky Feb 24-26


 Missed it this year see you in febuary show them southern boys midwest here


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> Well let's see it


Soon grasshopper :big grin: as soon as I finish this cadillac


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh the suspense lol


----------



## .TODD




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cool pic


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up Ron


Sup Holmes... When you not gonna see the light....HAHAHA we got cookies and milk on the darkside



Pjay said:


> :wave: :wave:


P jizzle ssssup



187_Regal said:


> arent you a disco dancer as well?


He said disco dancer....we always was tryin to figure out who had more moves...him or the truck



stevie d said:


> So what does that make me I got a hopper a off road truck atvs dirt bikes and a couple of boats lol


SSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup stevie *D*



DIPN714 said:


> :drama:


Als a chippppper


----------



## Pjay

.TODD said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup Holmes... When you not gonna see the light....HAHAHA we got cookies and milk on the darksideP jizzle ssssupHe said disco dancer....we always was tryin to figure out who had more moves...him or the truckSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup stevie *D*Als a chippppper


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

LOL


----------



## DIPN714

YES A BIG CHIPPER RON


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Well if you call 110 chippin......LOL...

Pinky.......MMMMMmmmmmmmm *cookies*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Rob @ RNL said:


> Funny I was doing 100 way before u. So whos following?Also funny u dident talk noShit in person at the after hop. Hmmmm Internet gangster maybe.J/p please don't claim to be on top and when someone shop calls uUr not ready, or the dog ate my homework. Gotta luv a good rant


:roflmao:With that mini truck?lol much props on that one.And wow i didn't talk shit,well you didn't say shit to me either.And you know what we don't play bitch like others do.if someones broke or not ready(you know like pinky and matt was the last 4 years)then why try and shop call or talk shit on then?Thats just a bitch move,he knew before vegas we wasn't taking the lincoln.Don't worry we aren't taking 4 years off just a couple of months because our shops busy and we got customers to take care of.I'm glad you all got together and finally did something much props.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I was letting all u Fukers get a head start ,figured 4 years would be long enough,,but hell it only took a weekend to pass everyone up. With a stupid gbody on stupid standards ,oh and did .I mention first stupid gbody hitting 103 with a v-8 ..yep we did that ..LORD I APOLOGIZE TO THE MIDWEST FOR THE SINS I HAVE COMMITTED IN MY PINK CAR LOL.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Bitches lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Panky bitches!!


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wtf lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What a day what a day lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Would ya look at that lol.


----------



## the natural

:bowrofl:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Crowded in here lol


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Crowded in here lol


U can give me that 63 if u want to make room


----------



## stevie d

Pjay said:


> U can give me that 63 if u want to make room


And il take the other tre if your gettin rid of them lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. I would ..one on the left is gona be my street hopper. One on lift just my cruiser ..the pink one in the middle is my daily driver lol.


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol. I would ..one on the left is gona be my street hopper. One on lift just my cruiser ..the pink one in the middle is my daily driver lol.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol. I would ..one on the left is gona be my street hopper. One on lift just my cruiser ..the pink one in the middle is my daily driver lol.


Don't Lie player....It's Mama's grocery getter...

Sup PINK LOL


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Don't Lie player....It's Mama's grocery getter...
> 
> Sup PINK LOL


Damnit busted lol. You know just getting ready for this cold weather Bullshit lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey pinky u guys headed to the amarillo show in texas.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hey pinky u guys headed to the amarillo show in texas.


Nah I have to much work to do lol.


----------



## stevie d

What amarillo show you mean Odessa haha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## livin_low

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh yeah Odessa show. Same shit its texasssss


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah lol


----------



## edelmiro13

Whats good Boss.... you need to get back on the door with that switch


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. I don't think I could reach that ha ha


----------



## NINJA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Would ya look at that lol.


Nice pic


----------



## Pjay

Sup pink


----------



## Hannibal Lector

edelmiro13 said:


> Whats good Boss.... you need to get back on the door with that switch


Wassup dre! When u heading back to hawaii again. We can eat at mcd's again. Hahahaha


----------



## edelmiro13

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup dre! When u heading back to hawaii again. We can eat at mcd's again. Hahahaha


Whats up Jr. I dont really have a day maybe next summer or before it starts but not sure.....fuck mcd's LNL is way better or some malasadas shit overnight me some food mayne


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Painted my 22.5's ,,ignore the pappy cap,its on for temporary use lol


----------



## bambalam

Lookin good pank.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thank u sir


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

beans pics...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Alittle 3 wheel action ,while offroading in my jeep lol


----------



## big pimpin

LOL Thats whats up! :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

Pinky Bitches said:


> Alittle 3 wheel action ,while offroading in my jeep lol


for a min i thought it was pink


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Painted my 22.5's ,,ignore the _*pappy cap*_,its on for temporary use lol


Thats the Big Wheel LUB wagon


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thats the Big Wheel LUB wagon


Yeah lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

GarciaJ100 said:


> for a min i thought it was pink


Ha ha. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

THE PINK


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> THE PINK


SHOW OFF LOL what up homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thats real close pinky! Nice pic!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MR87LS said:


> SHOW OFF LOL what up homie


Not much ,getting ready for next season,,were gona be everywhere..lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thats real close pinky! Nice pic!


Yes sir


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Gona be a whole new era for THE PINK


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

HEy happy holidays homie


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Gona be a whole new era for THE PINK


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## matdogg

BACK IN ACTION


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah


----------



## WSL63

Youknowwhatimsaying


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not much ,getting ready for next season,,were gona be everywhere..lol


Your welcome.And matt i want to hopp your impala with my 82.Lets do this.lol i think it would be a good hopp.

http://youtu.be/yGRhY7nJ_L4


Happy thanksgivings country folks.


----------



## Pjay

What's up.? Happy Thanksgiving to all of u


----------



## matdogg

Suburban Swingin said:


> Your welcome.And matt i want to hopp your impala with my 82.Lets do this.lol i think it would be a good hopp.
> 
> http://youtu.be/yGRhY7nJ_L4
> 
> 
> Happy thanksgivings country folks.



I was thinking the same thing:biggrin: bring it to casper win or lose it will be fun


----------



## 7231981

matdogg said:


> I was thinking the same thing:biggrin: bring it to casper win or lose it will be fun


Finally got my 63 dialed in..as long as I don't burn nothen ill atleast be some descent comp for you lol


----------



## Pjay

http://youtu.be/6kwgsII33vQ


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy Thanksgiving pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks everyone ,,pjay it was still climbing shouldn't have stopped lol


----------



## matdogg

7231981 said:


> Finally got my 63 dialed in..as long as I don't burn nothen ill atleast be some descent comp for you lol


I'm going to let you win for a min. my car is double now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

See Westside is generous and we like to party lol


----------



## DUVAL

TTT keep up the hard work bro


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup to my hawaii red necks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup to my hawaii red necks


You know it homie lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

first time hoppin the caddy maybe will bring it also.http://youtu.be/7MGwayWSuNE


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good fabe. What it bumper at? 70's?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

well where we have it now it would be in the 70's but we could go up to high 80's if we want.but we are trying to keep it nice and clean.i mean it's a show car.lol


----------



## matdogg

Suburban Swingin said:


> well where we have it now it would be in the 70's but we could go up to high 80's if we want.but we are trying to keep it nice and clean.i mean it's a show car.lol


Looks good but you know if you hop it it ain't going to stay nice.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word ,,looks good


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thanks everyone ,,pjay it was still climbing shouldn't have stopped lol


We had a deal that we would stop after it was enough to win cuz we were gonna hop high lo deuce after but they broke


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> We had a deal that we would stop after it was enough to win cuz we were gonna hop high lo deuce after but they broke


Gotcha ..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

The tow pig


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Fully wrapped caddy frame ,$1500 it is a pitbul frame will fit 77-96 caddy. It's powder coated green just took it off the body. Fuel and brake lines like new,pm or text me 513-484-2414


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Fully wrapped caddy frame ,$1500 it is a pitbul frame will fit 77-96 caddy. It's powder coated green just took it off the body. Fuel and brake lines like new,pm or text me 513-484-2414


I will let my boy James know he is building a caddy now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet. Need to sell this..the pink needs new batteries lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> The tow pig



3500 bitchs!


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet. Need to sell this..the pink needs new batteries lol


the pink needs juice?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

My new CCE HYDRAULICS for the pink should be here today .


----------



## 1sexytre

Cce hmmmm


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1sexytre said:


> Cce hmmmm


Yes sir ,,


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweet. Need to sell this..the pink needs new batteries lol


How many batteries u need


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes sir ,,


:nono::loco:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

i need 14 new batteries ,,iv got 6 that still read over 1200cca


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> i need 14 new batteries ,,iv got 6 that still read over 1200cca


What kind u getting what brand


----------



## Pinky Bitches

deka ,,,but i get them from orielys ,,called super start,,same battery..


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> deka ,,,but i get them from orielys ,,called super start,,same battery..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Man its getting cold. We had snow boooooo


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Man its getting cold. We had snow boooooo


You need heat and insulation in the garage.


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Fully wrapped caddy frame ,$1500 it is a pitbul frame will fit 77-96 caddy. It's powder coated green just took it off the body. Fuel and brake lines like new,pm or text me 513-484-2414


Will you deliver?


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> My new CCE HYDRAULICS for the pink should be here today .


Thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Team CCE said:


> Thats right :thumbsup:


Cool!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> My new CCE HYDRAULICS for the pink should be here today .


Oh pinky, sorry to hear that! Hahahaha lol. Jus kidding.


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## dlinehustler

Shouts out to the LONGEST rap song evea!!!!


----------



## Centillac

Pinky Bitches said:


> Fully wrapped caddy frame ,$1500 it is a pitbul frame will fit 77-96 caddy. It's powder coated green just took it off the body. Fuel and brake lines like new,pm or text me 513-484-2414


Have any pic. Of the frame or any other info? Thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Team CCE said:


> Will you deliver?


For a fee of course lol. I'm always down for a trip to Vegas ,, lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Oh pinky, sorry to hear that! Hahahaha lol. Jus kidding.


I know where u get your pumpheads from lol.


----------



## motecarlosean

:wave:


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


> Shouts out to the LONGEST rap song evea!!!!
> who is this guy ^^^^^^^
> whats up ted i see tracey avery and rumpler all the time we coach ball together


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> I know where u get your pumpheads from lol.


From fenner lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> From fenner lol


Haha


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> dlinehustler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouts out to the LONGEST rap song evea!!!!
> who is this guy ^^^^^^^
> whats up ted i see tracey avery and rumpler all the time we coach ball together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell'em both what up!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I dug up some blacktop during that video lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## flaco78

Pinky Bitches said:


> deka ,,,but i get them from orielys ,,called super start,,same battery..


wow didnt know orielys could get these.. so do u ask for them or do they usaly stock them..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Have to ask for them ,,


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> From fenner lol


Prove it, open a pump.......LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I will u just weight n see. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Haaaa. No u won't lol.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Yeah!


----------



## Pjay

:wave: Whats up pink


----------



## DIPN714

come on pinky;;;what pump heads u run;;;;;;LMAO;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> come on pinky;;;what pump heads u run;;;;;;LMAO;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


Well that's easy homie. Marzochii .. always have. There is no pumphead that compares.


----------



## chayo

:boink:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Need i say more lol


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well that's easy homie. Marzochii .. always have. There is no pumphead that compares.


Not yet


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> Not yet


Don't get your hopes up lol. It's been tried before.


----------



## flaco78

Pinky Bitches said:


> Have to ask for them ,,


:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I run a fennerzoochie gear made from porky hydros from the 90's lol. I cant post pics cuz its exclusive.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I wouldn't post that either lol. That area 51 shit right there


----------



## .TODD

dlinehustler said:


> Shouts out to the LONGEST rap song evea!!!!


whos that chippin pink car?  good shit fellas


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well that's easy homie. Marzochii .. always have. There is no pumphead that compares.


you no it;;get these fools straight
#11's in my surf board
















putting them pumps back together;;for new years big hop


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's a good gear right there ...


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Just stopping by to say wuzup,


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Hey I gonna try to bring my car next week if possible,if its cool ,I give u call and let u know tanks


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Don't get your hopes up lol. It's been tried before.


hope to test out n see whats up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

507$MR.jr$ said:


> Hey I gonna try to bring my car next week if possible,if its cool ,I give u call and let u know tanks


Hey what's up homie. Yeah just let me know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> hope to test out n see whats up


Hell yeah.


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well that's easy homie. Marzochii .. always have. There is no pumphead that compares.


:thumbsup: Come on AL.....after all these years you still don't know?:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Pjay said:


> Not yet


And there never will be.......Tony wouldnt be able to keep up even if he did come close, jus sayin:biggrin: People bitch about the cost of everything the way it is. Nobody has the capital to invest into something like that. You have to order thousands to try to keep cost down. The price of something else, which ain't possible, would cost more than marzocchi because of the small quantity. Lets just leave the high pressure gears to the pro's.......MARZOCCHI. Lets face it.......it would be just a copy anyway,LOL :thumbsup:Jus sayin


----------



## Team CCE

DIPN714 said:


> you no it;;get these fools straight
> #11's in my surf board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting them pumps back together;;for new years big hop


Whats up with that oil..........hno:


----------



## Team CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> I run a fennerzoochie gear made from porky hydros from the 90's lol. I cant post pics cuz its exclusive.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rimshot:


----------



## Team CCE




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup homie thanks for not texting me back. Lol!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

[QUOTE=Team CCE;14887594]Whats up with that oil..........hno:[/QUOTE]
the oil was just on da table;;;;i run 30 weight plus 80,, 90,, gear oil


----------



## DIPN714

Team CCE said:


> :thumbsup: Come on AL.....after all these years you still don't know?:biggrin:


oh i no;;;dont u see my inches;;;dont that tell it all''''':run:


----------



## .TODD

damn chippers everywhere i look


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I know todd, im.still a hawaii chipper


----------



## DIPN714

.TODD said:


> damn chippers everywhere i look


YES SIR


----------



## .TODD

Hannibal Lector said:


> I know todd, im.still a hawaii chipper


holy shit chipper flu is spreading god dammit


----------



## .TODD

DIPN714 said:


> YES SIR


when i seen the front of your car i almost had a heart attack i thought i never seen the back of a mini truck hop the ass that high i had to check myself. thats a confusing double edge blade you got there


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Battery rack going in my old 63 wagon now Mr.hardlines lol. Holds 14 Odyssey batteries ,should be done by casper ,,gona be a street double


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Battery rack going in my old 63 wagon now Mr.hardlines lol. Holds 14 Odyssey batteries ,should be done by casper ,,gona be a street double


GOod shit man make me and the kids happy to see our old car finished and hoppin


----------



## dlinehustler

Going to be bad ass. Dont see many hoppers with hidden batterys!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pinky! But wheres the lead goin? Im jus kidding!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

No lead adding under 90 inches my friend


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Jason what's the ticket on the Odyssey batteries?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

300 each


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Battery rack going in my old 63 wagon now Mr.hardlines lol. Holds 14 Odyssey batteries ,should be done by casper ,,gona be a street double


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn thats alot for batteries


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes it is lol


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Damn thats alot for batteries


Not enough


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah but u can but 3 batts for one of those odysee ones


----------



## Pinky Bitches

There like double the cca though.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

should have tons of power


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> should have tons of power


Chad's gonna tear it up. Looks cool how you are doing it. I hope your gonna change the rear lockup. It was killing the bumper before. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> Chad's gonna tear it up. Looks cool how you are doing it. I hope your gonna change the rear lockup. It was killing the bumper before. Lol


Yeah it was way violent before. Lol


----------



## GoodTimes317

what odyssey batteries are you buying? series? basically


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup pank?


----------



## WSL63

yetti said:


> Chad's gonna tear it up. Looks cool how you are doing it. I hope your gonna change the rear lockup. It was killing the bumper before. Lol


It was destroying the car before now it will have double the power..And Mr 4x4 on the switch....Should be fun to watch from the stands (Yetti)


----------



## yetti

Who says I'm gonna be in the stands sucka?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1986Oscar said:


> what odyssey batteries are you buying? series? basically


The Odyssey batts are for the wagon. Mr hardlines is buying those. I need dekas for the pink


----------



## Pinky Bitches

p-funckimpala said:


> Sup pank?


What's up homie. How's things going


----------



## WSL63

yetti said:


> Who says I'm gonna be in the stands sucka?


That's right you will be reading the hop stick sorry... See Ya Soon Should Be A Great Time..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Heh I did that once. It was fun lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well that's easy homie. Marzochii .. always have. There is no pumphead that compares.


Thought you was all G-Forced up..LOL I know they just for holding the doors open or papers on the desk....LMFAO


DIPN714 said:


> you no it;;get these fools straight
> #11's in my surf board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting them pumps back together;;for new years big hop


Look at Al, he be slamming the piston to the gear....More oil AL,,more Oil!!!!!!



Team CCE said:


> :thumbsup: Come on AL.....after all these years you still don't know?:biggrin:


He could be hopping on a Powersteering pump


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I never once said I had them in my car ,,,lol. I always liked pro hopper. Just never had any luck those gears


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just Bust'N your BB's, Pinkman:thumbsup:...... I dont think any one but Gilbert had luck..HUH...:loco: But I made him famous...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I know homie ,,its all good ,, you making the trip to casper?


----------



## yetti

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Just Bust'N your BB's, Pinkman:thumbsup:...... I dont think any one but Gilbert had luck..HUH...:loco: But I made him famous...


I had one work for a minute, didn't last long though. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep


----------



## 7231981

Pink my homie jess n the clubs looken for a frame for his 79 2 dr..I toldem to hit u up so maybe we can swope it out b4 casper..u should hear from him today..if not then idk wtf he's doen..sure can't buy good wrapped frames for 1500 no more


----------



## Pinky Bitches

7231981 said:


> Pink my homie jess n the clubs looken for a frame for his 79 2 dr..I toldem to hit u up so maybe we can swope it out b4 casper..u should hear from him today..if not then idk wtf he's doen..sure can't buy good wrapped frames for 1500 no more


Sweet its ready to roll ,thanks


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## p-funckimpala

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up homie. How's things going


Good. Living the dream....


----------



## matdogg

p-funckimpala said:


> Good. Living the dream....


SUP CRACKER!!





HOW MUCH FOR A SUCK OFF????.LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Whoa whoa what happens in Vegas ,stays in Vegas lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## draggin ass

Right on pinky for saving the day bro let me no when I can return the favor


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Glad I could help out.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## p-funckimpala

matdogg said:


> SUP CRACKER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR A SUCK OFF????.LOL










59.95


----------



## stevie d

p-funckimpala said:


> 59.95


Bargain il take two lol


----------



## Pjay

stevie d said:


> Bargain il take two lol


x22222


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hell YeH


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> :wave:[/QUOTE
> 
> You getting all that snow ,,boooooo


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:[/QUOTE
> 
> You getting all that snow ,,boooooo
> 
> 
> 
> YA got snowed out of work yesterday
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Damn. Snow sucks. I'm thinking of moving out west for real. I hate Midwest weather


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damn. Snow sucks. I'm thinking of moving out west for real. I hate Midwest weather



THEN WE COULD SERVE U ALL DA TIME;;LOL


----------



## LowIndyd

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damn. Snow sucks. I'm thinking of moving out west for real. I hate Midwest weather


I could not possibly agree more!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## DIPN714

.TODD said:


> when i seen the front of your car i almost had a heart attack i thought i never seen the back of a mini truck hop the ass that high i had to check myself. thats a confusing double edge blade you got there


CALI,,, BABY..THATS HOW WE DO IT;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> THEN WE COULD SERVE U ALL DA TIME;;LOL[/SIZE]


Well you gotta start by trying to serve me once lol last I checked I'm 2-0 against west coast impalas big guy lol


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP PINKY U CUMMING TO DA WEST COAST FOR THE NEW YEARS SUPER HOP;;IT WILD


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well you gotta start by trying to serve me once lol last I checked I'm 2-0 against west coast impalas big guy lol


MAN U BETTER LOOK AT DA VIDEO'S


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> WHAT UP PINKY U CUMMING TO DA WEST COAST FOR THE NEW YEARS SUPER HOP;;IT WILD


Bro I really wanted to , I heard it was the place to be for sure. Just not in the budget this year..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> MAN U BETTER LOOK AT DA VIDEO'S


Darrels 62 stuck ,and killas 64 was bangin ,but I was still higher before I blew the hose on the pink ...


----------



## DIPN714

ROLLIN GOT IT ALL ON FILM


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> ROLLIN GOT IT ALL ON FILM


I know but it won't be out till next year lol


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


what up big dog what the hell you movn to the west , hey you still going to Carl Casper


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


Got a new # so if you see that 314 area code


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MR87LS said:


> what up big dog what the hell you movn to the west , hey you still going to Carl Casper


Gona try to be there by next year no.bad luck


----------



## p-funckimpala

stevie d said:


> Bargain il take two lol


No prob I got u....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Me and Dan will see you guys at Casper's... My first year to check it out..ya'll say it's the shit >>>>>>>>Dont let me down


----------



## stevie d

been considering car casper myself heard its a blast may have to bring my lil chipper out


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Me and Dan will see you guys at Casper's... My first year to check it out..ya'll say it's the shit >>>>>>>>Dont let me down


Good deal homie.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stevie d said:


> been considering car casper myself heard its a blast may have to bring my lil chipper out


Bring it on stevie ,,good year to come out for sure


----------



## 502Regal

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Me and Dan will see you guys at Casper's... My first year to check it out..ya'll say it's the shit >>>>>>>>Dont let me down


WOW will be an honor to have you in the ville. It's a shame it's only one weekend. With the amount of alcohol, bitches, partys, ridahs, and everythign going on it's IMPOSSIBLE to be one person in th emiddle of it all. Plus it's all in who you know, Kentucky ridahs are some characters. Hope you link up wit the right people down here, definately get ahold of Brent! Don't be surprised when nobody hops or hops you in the pit but on the street on the way to and from the show they're all over your ass. lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Chrome 327 said:


> WOW will be an honor to have you in the ville. It's a shame it's only one weekend. With the amount of alcohol, bitches, partys, ridahs, and everythign going on it's IMPOSSIBLE to be one person in th emiddle of it all. Plus it's all in who you know, Kentucky ridahs are some characters. Hope you link up wit the right people down here, definately get ahold of Brnt! Don't be surprised when nobody hops o
> hops you in the pit but on the street on the way to and from the show they're all over your ass. lol


Huh. Lol. Brent doesn't go to this show homie....and WESTSIDE is gona be there so hell have plenty to hop lol. Oh and we love to party so he's in good hands


----------



## matdogg

Chrome 327 said:


> WOW will be an honor to have you in the ville. It's a shame it's only one weekend. With the amount of alcohol, bitches, partys, ridahs, and everythign going on it's IMPOSSIBLE to be one person in th emiddle of it all. Plus it's all in who you know, Kentucky ridahs are some characters. Hope you link up wit the right people down here, definately get ahold of Brent! Don't be surprised when nobody hops or hops you in the pit but on the street on the way to and from the show they're all over your ass. lol



The. Only person you need to no is John ...that fool will have you at 30 different bars in 20 min.lol


----------



## dlinehustler

matdogg said:


> The. Only person you need to no is John ...that fool will have you at 30 different bars in 20 min.lol


Yep! Gucci John aka the Mayor of Louisville!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## big pimpin

dlinehustler said:


> Yep! Gucci John aka the Mayor of Louisville!!!!!


lol He said "Gucci John" :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## matdogg

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Me and Dan will see you guys at Casper's... My first year to check it out..ya'll say it's the shit >>>>>>>>Dont let me down



You crackers bringing cars or flying????


----------



## GarciaJ100

Pinky Bitches said:


> Huh. Lol. Brent doesn't go to this show homie....and WESTSIDE is gona be there so hell have plenty to hop lol. Oh and we love to party so he's in good hands


 we can deff party too. never been out there for casper.. maybe this can be motivation to work on my ride a lil quicker :yes:


----------



## dlinehustler

big pimpin said:


> lol He said "Gucci John" :biggrin:


My bad B..... I retract the gucci. But he's still a BWAUSE!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

yall are killin me down here lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Gorilla Bob said:


> yall are killin me down here lol


What ? We likes to party lol. And we got stupid cars


----------



## WSL63

Pinky Bitches said:


> What ? We likes to party lol. And we got stupid cars


Stupid G-Body's get it right....Buddy:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's what I meant to say lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U got hillbilly g bodies! Sup pinky! Im.sure u all will have a blast with Ron n Stevie, if the boss lady lets him out.


----------



## p-funckimpala

matdogg said:


> The. Only person you need to no is John ...that fool will have you at 30 different bars in 20 min.lol


You got that right.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Gona be good times as usual lol


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Me and Dan will see you guys at Casper's... My first year to check it out..ya'll say it's the shit >>>>>>>>Dont let me down


U picking me up on the way or what ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

Chrome327 you most don't no nobody. do you even have a car with juice. Ron when u get here u better be well rested and ready to party.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

95 SS Swangin said:


> Chrome327 you most don't no nobody. do you even have a car with juice. Ron when u get here u better be well rested and ready to party.....


That's what I'm saying lol


----------



## Pjay

Happy Holidays from PJ's505customs family


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hope everyone had a good Xmas


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

seen this


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Now that's funny


----------



## 502Regal

95 SS Swangin said:


> Chrome327 you most don't no nobody. do you even have a car with juice. Ron when u get here u better be well rested and ready to party.....


Chyea I know everybody. An you know me! AN yes I have 2 cars. I've been bar hopping with two of you co-workers, they went hard, and they say you go harder! lol Betta have $200 just for getting in doors, another $400 for drinks, if you're into lapdances, bring the 401k.


----------



## 502Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> Huh. Lol. Brent doesn't go to this show homie....and WESTSIDE is gona be there so hell have plenty to hop lol. Oh and we love to party so he's in good hands


Damn, now you say that, last time I've seen him wit a car in the show was when he had his black '66. and HiLow was on Broadway. :machinegun: Chyea "Gucci John" does for some odd reason have a party rep. I've only been old enough to experience a year so havent caught him just yet.. (hint as to who I am john)

P.s. Don't nobody want any part of Westside.. Us locals tryna hop each other that way we don't look so bad.:dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Chrome 327 said:


> Damn, now you say that, last time I've seen him wit a car in the show was when he had his black '66. and HiLow was on Broadway. :machinegun: Chyea "Gucci John" does for some odd reason have a party rep. I've only been old enough to experience a year so havent caught him just yet.. (hint as to who I am john)
> 
> P.s. Don't nobody want any part of Westside.. Us locals tryna hop each other that way we don't look so bad.:dunno:


It's cool homie ,we do our best ....


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 187_Regal

matdogg said:


> The. Only person you need to no is John ...that fool will have you at 30 different bars in 20 min.lol



QUOTED FOR TRUTH........dunno who this chrome327 dude is.....sounds like a band wagoneer......if you were on the street, or at the show.....there was no lack of nosing up anywhere.....unless your on the couch. now someone go ahead and quote that for truth.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

187_Regal said:


> QUOTED FOR TRUTH........dunno who this chrome327 dude is.....sounds like a band wagoneer......if you were on the street, or at the show.....there was no lack of nosing up anywhere.....unless your on the couch. now someone go ahead and quote that for truth.


Truff


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just sayin. If someone in louisville was making some noise ,,id make a trip to quite them down lol


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## .TODD

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> seen this


:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 502Regal

187_Regal said:


> QUOTED FOR TRUTH........dunno who this chrome327 dude is.....sounds like a band wagoneer......if you were on the street, or at the show.....there was no lack of nosing up anywhere.....unless your on the couch. now someone go ahead and quote that for truth.


No sir I'm a lame caddy ridah. As a matta of fact I'm ya nephew. You'll see me soon.

BTW: QFT. lol I'm going off what went down this summer.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Wishing you a Happy & Prosperous New Year
From The CCE FAMILY!!!*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You to erika and cce


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> U picking me up on the way or what ?


If we drive, But if we flyin, the aint got an airport in ur town FOO....LOL



Pinky Bitches said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE


Same back at ya Pink



95 SS Swangin said:


> Chrome327 you most don't no nobody. do you even have a car with juice. Ron when u get here u better be well rested and ready to party.....


Gucci, you know dis mang



Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm a chipper someone please help me


 what , You can still give me a holla


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy new year to the pinky fam


----------



## DIPN714

pinky doing da dog gone thang


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> pinky doing da dog gone thang


You know we just trying to hold it down for our little spec on the map lol.


----------



## Pjay

There is an airport here just a small one though haha but if not Albuquerque ain't far


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> If we drive, But if we flyin, the aint got an airport in ur town FOO....LOL
> 
> 
> Same back at ya Pink
> 
> 
> Gucci, you know dis mang
> 
> 
> 
> what , You can still give me a holla


----------



## Por313Vida

Happy New year Pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks everyone. Happy new years


----------



## 187_Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just sayin. If someone in louisville was making some noise ,,id make a trip to quite them down lol


i already had enough of ohio lol......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up homie lol


----------



## Pjay

Happy New Year homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You to Bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Snow sucks ass


----------



## livin_low

yes it does


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You wana get rid of that 62 yet


----------



## livin_low

nope Im going to keep it for the time being


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Whats up al. You guys still making the trip to casper or u letting chain mounts an excuse not to come also lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not much ,just freezing my ass off ,getting ready to put the new equipment in the pink ..


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not much ,just freezing my ass off ,getting ready to put the new equipment in the pink ..



:shocked: me too  moving right along 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1sexytre

dam pink its dead in here no shit talking im board


----------



## 502Regal

1sexytre said:


> dam pink its dead in here no shit talking im board


Srry, I sorta tried.. Can't say too much. My shit's broke and aint got chains right now. Just read that shit in the casper topic.

p.s. (to anybody that sees this, does my new name give anything away?) lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Slowridingmike said:


> Srry, I sorta tried.. Can't say too much. My shit's broke and aint got chains right now. Just read that shit in the casper topic.
> 
> p.s. (to anybody that sees this, does my new name give anything away?) lol


Notta clue ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WORD


----------



## Erika CCE

GM Mr. Pinky!!! We already got the registration forms for the Hydraulic Competition, we will put them up on our website so u can register there or here at the store


----------



## 502Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> Notta clue ?


You wouldn't. I'm from Louisville. Was mainly talkin to Russ and John ,Or you might've. The only black kid other than lil john to be in the pit. Doubt it though. I had my coupe at El Nopal for BBB this year but this was the first year I had any lowriders out. Used to go to everyshow, was in a known club, went to school a few years, just now coming back starting to lowride. This summer there were very few ridahs out but they're saying Casper it'll be cracking and everybody will be out plus so far the weather here has been beautiful so If it's like what everybody is saying this oughta be a pretty exciting year. I'm tearing my hair out tryna decide if I should weld chain boxes up to participate. Even though it's a chipper.

pics for locals. (from last yr)


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Gotcha homie.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> GM Mr. Pinky!!! We already got the registration forms for the Hydraulic Competition, we will put them up on our website so u can register there or here at the store


Thank you erika ,


----------



## Pjay

Sup happenin Pink :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> Sup happenin Pink :wave:


Trying to finish up this Lincoln. So I can put the pink back together lol.


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> You wouldn't. I'm from Louisville. Was mainly talkin to Russ and John ,Or you might've. The only black kid other than lil john to be in the pit. Doubt it though. I had my coupe at El Nopal for BBB this year but this was the first year I had any lowriders out. Used to go to everyshow, was in a known club, went to school a few years, just now coming back starting to lowride. This summer there were very few ridahs out but they're saying Casper it'll be cracking and everybody will be out plus so far the weather here has been beautiful so If it's like what everybody is saying this oughta be a pretty exciting year. I'm tearing my hair out tryna decide if I should weld chain boxes up to participate. Even though it's a chipper.
> 
> pics for locals. (from last yr)
> View attachment 417169
> 
> View attachment 417170


wasnt that couple in va?


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> wasnt that couple in va?


My coupe is from Gmoney Individuals Indianapolis, got it from Big Sean Formally UCE now Super Natural, it was stock. And the fleetwood is from Bravo out of Fort Wayne, In., all I've done since I had it is put it on 13's and a few things in the trunk, still looks the same. Pic of fleetwood is outside my apt, and pic of coupe is in my mom's driveway so not even the same pics from the for sale ads so good eye. You were gonna trade a black nissan nismo for one. Both cars came from L.I.L. but diff people and places. Bought not built. lol


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> My coupe is from Gmoney Individuals Indianapolis, got it from Big Sean Formally UCE now Super Natural, it was stock. And the fleetwood is from Bravo out of Fort Wayne, In., all I've done since I had it is put it on 13's and a few things in the trunk, still looks the same. Pic of fleetwood is outside my apt, and pic of coupe is in my mom's driveway so not even the same pics from the for sale ads so good eye. You were gonna trade a black nissan nismo for one. Both cars came from L.I.L. but diff people and places. Bought not built. lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Uh Ooohhh


----------



## bambalam

When did birds learn to spell with their poop. I thought u had a garage


----------



## bambalam

That's alright I'm sure we can find a good car wash that will get that crap right off there.


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Uh Ooohhh


:thumbsup::biggrin::run:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

bambalam said:


> That's alright I'm sure we can find a good car wash that will get that crap right off there.


You jumping on the haterade parade .I expected it from the others but not my own club member wow..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bambalam said:


> When did birds learn to spell with their poop. I thought u had a garage


 All in good fun...... Gotta keep the action going...


----------



## edelmiro13

Lowridingmike said:


> My coupe is from Gmoney Individuals Indianapolis, got it from Big Sean Formally UCE now Super Natural, it was stock. And the fleetwood is from Bravo out of Fort Wayne, In., all I've done since I had it is put it on 13's and a few things in the trunk, still looks the same. Pic of fleetwood is outside my apt, and pic of coupe is in my mom's driveway so not even the same pics from the for sale ads so good eye. You were gonna trade a black nissan nismo for one. Both cars came from L.I.L. but diff people and places. Bought not built. lol


So why did you repaint and redo the interior of the coupe? And I see you added a side molding to it also.... Or am I looking at the coupe wrong?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/hydraulics/417170-pinky-inc-side-shot.jpg


----------



## WSL63

Pinky Bitches said:


> Uh Ooohhh


It's missing BITCHES in PINK under the hydraulics...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WSL63 said:


> It's missing BITCHES in PINK under the hydraulics...


That's a good one lol


----------



## 1sexytre

WSL63 said:


> It's missing BITCHES in PINK under the hydraulics...


I second that Ryan good one 
And I think pinky could have mutt pumps and make it work


----------



## matdogg

1sexytre said:


> I second that Ryan good one
> And I think pinky could have mutt pumps and make it work


Not true we tryed that it didn't work we had to put a little mean green in her.lol its a hole different beast than before..


----------



## Lowridingmike

edelmiro13 said:


> So why did you repaint and redo the interior of the coupe? And I see you added a side molding to it also.... Or am I looking at the coupe wrong?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/hydraulics/417170-pinky-inc-side-shot.jpg


Not that coupe. That was his old lowrider. When I got it it was bone stock. Thats where Sean said it come from. 

lol @"mutt pumps" THought that's what almost erbody was running?:dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## edelmiro13

Lowridingmike said:


> Not that coupe. That was his old lowrider. When I got it it was bone stock. Thats where Sean said it come from.
> 
> lol @"mutt pumps" THought that's what almost erbody was running?:dunno:


must have been another coupe he had the brown one is the one I trailered to Sean house last year when he got it


----------



## 1sexytre

matdogg said:


> Not true we tryed that it didn't work we had to put a little mean green in her.lol its a hole different beast than before..


BY far a different machine


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## bambalam

Don't get ur pink panties in a bunch. Just havin a little fun. I'm sure sure the pink will be back on top as soon as she's put back together.

Now get to work 1on month left.


----------



## edelmiro13

Lowridingmike said:


> Not that coupe. That was his old lowrider. When I got it it was bone stock. Thats where Sean said it come from.
> 
> lol @"mutt pumps" THought that's what almost erbody was running?:dunno:


I'm gonna be honest thats not a coupe G owned dont think his name should be put on something that wasnt his just saying


----------



## livin_low

a month to go means he has about 2 1/2 weeks till he has to get started.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah lol


----------



## 502Regal

edelmiro13 said:


> I'm gonna be honest thats not a coupe G owned dont think his name should be put on something that wasnt his just saying


For reference Sean got it from porky from lexington. However, who gives a flyin fuck, it's mine now. Too many cars to care wtf they come from.


----------



## edelmiro13

Slowridingmike said:


> For reference Sean got it from porky from lexington. However, who gives a flyin fuck, it's mine now. Too many cars to care wtf they come from.


Okay cool story man


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Slowridingmike said:


> For reference Sean got it from porky from lexington. However, who gives a flyin fuck, it's mine now. Too many cars to care wtf they come from.


lol well good to see you go your facts straight on where that stock 84 came from. and just for reference any caddy coupe that i've own have all been cut.


----------



## 502Regal

edelmiro13 said:


> Okay cool story man


isn't it? lol


----------



## 502Regal

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> lol well good to see you go your facts straight on where that stock 84 came from. and just for reference any caddy coupe that i've own have all been cut.


Amazing isn't it. Didn't think I needed carfax for layitlow. had to do a lil homework.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Where's this show at homie ?


----------



## Erika CCE

T T T


----------



## upncomin6

It's at San Lorenzo , can at same super burger a local kick it spot. About 10 mins from San fransisco. You guys.should come out.


----------



## matdogg

upncomin6 said:


> It's at San Lorenzo , can at same super burger a local kick it spot. About 10 mins from San fransisco. You guys.should come out.


Lol.do you know how far that is????


----------



## upncomin6

Yea I'm just pushing it out everywhere we can this is a toy and blanket drive for the kids with for sure hop money no matter if one hopper shows up full prize is given out. We don't make any money off of the show or anything at all everything is donated and for the kids.


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## matdogg

upncomin6 said:


> Yea I'm just pushing it out everywhere we can this is a toy and blanket drive for the kids with for sure hop money no matter if one hopper shows up full prize is given out. We don't make any money off of the show or anything at all everything is donated and for the kids.


I wish it was closer WestSide would def. Support.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

whats up guys! just got my latest lowrider magazine, theres a cool pic of crew and pinky hitting back bumper in hop contest in vegas! congrats! show the west coast what we can do in mid west! later guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

matdogg said:


> I wish it was closer WestSide would def. Support.


Yes sir


----------



## Pinky Bitches

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> whats up guys! just got my latest lowrider magazine, theres a cool pic of crew and pinky hitting back bumper in hop contest in vegas! congrats! show the west coast what we can do in mid west! later guys!:thumbsup:


Repping the Midwest homie for sure ..


----------



## redline

pinky thats a cook pic of u with that wig on in the new lowrider issue....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks man. We had a blast out there lol


----------



## redline

yes we did ill be in Louisville next month fosho


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Aloha pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hey hey what's crackin on your side of the big pond lol


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Repping the Midwest homie for sure ..


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Here's comes the snow boooooo


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's comes the snow boooooo


 we will be getting it tomorrow too


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's comes the snow boooooo


you had to say the S word!:roflmao: (snow) snow sucks:thumbsdown:


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here's comes the snow boooooo


 I hate the snow already


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Someone turn the heat on shit


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:california;;;l.a 85 degrees


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:california;;;l.a 85 degrees


You suck lol


----------



## .TODD

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:california;;;l.a 85 degrees


i hate you al i even hate your eyes :angry:


----------



## motecarlosean

booooooooo:banghead:


DIPN714 said:


> :wave:california;;;l.a 85 degrees


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

dont hate


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's an amazkng 20 here .sweet


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

Sup bitch,s how ya been brother


----------



## Pinky Bitches

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> Sup bitch,s how ya been brother


Not bad Bro. Just working ,getting ready for the new hop season


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

DO work son how was the burgers at Sammie's


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1sexytre said:


> DO work son how was the burgers at Sammie's


Just went to Chiles in bridgewater


----------



## beanerman

Sup guys


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not bad Bro. Just working ,getting ready for the new hop season


Thats cool work holdin up for ya??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> Thats cool work holdin up for ya??


Not car work ,,lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Just in case you want to register before the day of the show.... Application is now ready online and you can download it*
http://carlcasper.com/application_page.html
http://carlcasper.com/pdf/hopping_entry_form.pdf


----------



## 1sexytre

OK so what the shit we go from freezing cold to thunderstorms and flooding


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It happens like that here lol.


----------



## .TODD

im growing up


----------



## matdogg

Todd I thought you were going to build this car frame up by your self??????lol looks like some one got a good start for you...


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Todd I thought you were going to build this car frame up by your self??????lol looks like some one got a good start for you...


:uh: i plan on doing the swap my self but when i got the frame it was already wraped why spend double to do it your self and take longer again :dunno: orginally members in my indy chapter wanna gonna pick it up and transport it for me since my members are body guys up there they thought throwing some patterns might make it look better so we did that or what you perfer i did the pattens myself too :dunno: im gonna do the swap my self should i take my shirt off too :dunno: your busting my balls again im goin to casper were just gonna have to fight and get it over with fucker  speaking of which i gotta fight dana too :facepalm:


----------



## matdogg

Casper.....you bringing a car??? Have you ever went to a show with a car?? Lol
I love to mess with you it so easy......see you at casper homie.


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Casper.....you bringing a car??? Have you ever went to a show with a car?? Lol
> I love to mess with you it so easy......see you at casper homie.


fuck you  yeah ill be there whens a good day to go on 24th or 25th


----------



## matdogg

Sat. Is fun we hop 2 time that day then we party.


----------



## dlinehustler

matdogg said:


> Sat. Is fun we hop 2 time that day then we party.


We got some drinking to get caught up on since i was outta action most of the summer


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dlinehustler said:


> We got some drinking to get caught up on since i was outta action most of the summer


You got that right homie


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> You got that right homie


We gonna get it in friday big homie!!! Jack anyone? :tongue:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dlinehustler said:


> We gonna get it in friday big homie!!! Jack anyone? :tongue:


Yes that to lol


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Sat. Is fun we hop 2 time that day then we party.


cool ill take off bright and early saturday morning


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Todd. This jr from hawaii. Was good seeing in vegas. Was wondering if u were able to make to our new mexico chapter show. it will be in april 6. Pjay with the elco is holding it and last year it was pretty damn good. Ron mike raul eppie guys n other hoppers were there too. Bruce chicken out lol. But yeah more the merrier. Thanks homie.
Btw PINKY BIATCHES!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we might try to make that one also


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> Sat. Is fun we hop 2 time that day then we party.


:wave:


----------



## matdogg

Pjay said:


> :wave:


Sup homie...you going to make it to casper???


----------



## bambalam

Happy B-Day to the Westside Motivator MATDOGG.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Happy bday homie


----------



## CadillacTom

Pinky, was that your whip in the latest issue of Lowrider? If so, congrats on reppin' The Buckeye state out there in Vegas:thumbsup:


----------



## 20 Minutes

Happy Birthday MatDogg!


----------



## 1sexytre

UM I'm not pinky but yes that was his car and him on the switch lol 
Westside has three of the hottest hoppers in the midwest good shit there to bad lowrider didn't go to afterhop they would've had some sweet pics of the pink busting the west coast ass 

HAppy birthday Mattdogg


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Todd. This jr from hawaii. Was good seeing in vegas. Was wondering if u were able to make to our new mexico chapter show. it will be in april 6. Pjay with the elco is holding it and last year it was pretty damn good. Ron mike raul eppie guys n other hoppers were there too. Bruce chicken out lol. But yeah more the merrier. Thanks homie.
> Btw PINKY BIATCHES!!![/QUOTtE]sup pinky


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy bady matt!


----------



## flaked85

happy birfday MATTDOGG


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> happy birfday MATTDOGG


Fuck it, ill throw in a happy bday tambien....


----------



## matdogg

Thanks every one.....it sucks getting old.lol...but one good thing your never to old to build lowrider




And I'm not as old as Pinky he turns 48 tomorrow.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

matdogg said:


> Thanks every one.....it sucks getting old.lol...but one good thing your never to old to build lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not as old as Pinky he turns 48 tomorrow.lol


Lol what ...I'm 28 tomorrow wtf


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol what ...I'm 28 tomorrow wtf


You had your daughter at 7? Man you started young. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CadillacTom said:


> Pinky, was that your whip in the latest issue of Lowrider? If so, congrats on reppin' The Buckeye state out there in Vegas:thumbsup:


Yes sir that was I ,,myself ,matdog and his Bro Tim went out with the pink and black betty and showed them Alittle bit of what OHIO has to offer lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> You had your daughter at 7? Man you started young. Lol


Ha ha you funny guys


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt for the pink wonder!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol


Happy bday homie and Happy blated to Matt


----------



## matdogg

Happy b-day butthole!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## bambalam

Happy b-day O'mighty pink one.:worship:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks Fukers lol.


----------



## Pjay

Happy birthday Pink


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks homie


----------



## 1sexytre

HAppy birthday 
HOmie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks Bro ,,


----------



## .TODD

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Todd. This jr from hawaii. Was good seeing in vegas. Was wondering if u were able to make to our new mexico chapter show. it will be in april 6. Pjay with the elco is holding it and last year it was pretty damn good. Ron mike raul eppie guys n other hoppers were there too. Bruce chicken out lol. But yeah more the merrier. Thanks homie.
> Btw PINKY BIATCHES!!!


id love to homie just taking my time dont wanna bring a peice of shit to a show its a reflection of my club but when its done looking forward to hitting alot of things up specifically ever where matt dogg goes hope fully he will have a STREET CAR done by than:sprint:


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> we might try to make that one also


what up sensay


----------



## .TODD

bambalam said:


> Happy B-Day to the Westside Motivator MATDOGG.:thumbsup:


x2 happy belated bro


----------



## matdogg

.TODD said:


> id love to homie just taking my time dont wanna bring a peice of shit to a show its a reflection of my club but when its done looking forward to hitting alot of things up specifically ever where matt dogg goes hope fully he will have a STREET CAR done by than:sprint:


I like to see you set your goals high....we need more cars to brake off.lol
Don't forget I'm building a new single pump so what ever inches you plan on hitting you better double that ...or you will still be behind the game!!!


----------



## matdogg

.TODD said:


> x2 happy belated bro


Thanks bro.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Happy Birthday Pinky!!! *







*Have a great Birthday weekend! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Happy Birthday Pinky!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a great Birthday weekend! *


Thank you


----------



## Hannibal Lector

.TODD said:


> id love to homie just taking my time dont wanna bring a peice of shit to a show its a reflection of my club but when its done looking forward to hitting alot of things up specifically ever where matt dogg goes hope fully he will have a STREET CAR done by than:sprint:


Thats kool homie. Well we all can at least play at the Indian casinos and have pinky treat, since its his 42nd birthday. Lol. Thanks for replying back thoigh. Aloha brah!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thats kool homie. Well we all can at least play at the Indian casinos and have pinky treat, since its his 42nd birthday. Lol. Thanks for replying back thoigh. Aloha brah!


Whoa whoa. We broke folks over here ...lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Hey maybe next year for your birthday, we change the tie rods on your truck in a sandstorm with only a adjustable wrench? :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah that was retarded lol. Funny thing I went this morning.g to get the van out of the ditch ,and just drove it right out lol. Goofy kids can't drive lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah that was retarded lol. Funny thing I went this morning.g to get the van out of the ditch ,and just drove it right out lol. Goofy kids can't drive lol


:facepalm: Im cunt punching Tre next time I see him lol!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

whatch out u getting old


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dlinehustler said:


> :facepalm: Im cunt punching Tre next time I see him lol!!!!!


Good he needs it ,lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> whatch out u getting old


I'm getting younger brother ,I'm going backwards lol


----------



## GoodTimes317

matdogg said:


> I like to see you set your goals high....we need more cars to brake off.lol
> Don't forget I'm building a new single pump so what ever inches you plan on hitting you better double that ...or you will still be behind the game!!!


Lmao .. Todd got punked!


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> Sup homie...you going to make it to casper???


I am planning on it


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave:


bambalam said:


> Happy B-Day to the Westside Motivator MATDOGG.:thumbsup:





matdogg said:


> Sup homie...you going to make it to casper???





Pinky Bitches said:


> Happy bday homie





Rob @ RNL said:


> ttt for the pink wonder!!!!


----------



## Pjay

Hope to see everyone out here for this trying to get all the details together now 



Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Todd. This jr from hawaii. Was good seeing in vegas. Was wondering if u were able to make to our new mexico chapter show. it will be in april 6. Pjay with the elco is holding it and last year it was pretty damn good. Ron mike raul eppie guys n other hoppers were there too. Bruce chicken out lol. But yeah more the merrier. Thanks homie.
> Btw PINKY BIATCHES!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup hilbilly fam. Jk.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well call it crafty hillbillies lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I'm talking about


Too bad the black cutty wasnt in there either


----------



## matdogg

Hannibal Lector said:


> Too bad the black cutty wasnt in there either


I know or Andrews car.....I guess BigAls surfboard is way sweeter .lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I guess cuz u rarely see surf boards in a lowrider show. Lol hahahaha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ha ha surfboards are cool


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> I like to see you set your goals high....we need more cars to brake off.lol
> Don't forget I'm building a new single pump so what ever inches you plan on hitting you better double that ...or you will still be behind the game!!!


:uh: be sure that you drove it there so you know what that means gas car insurance and triple A hop to it just dont forget that part :cheesy: just saying dont show up on a trailor and say its a street car just saying


----------



## .TODD

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thats kool homie. Well we all can at least play at the Indian casinos and have pinky treat, since its his 42nd birthday. Lol. Thanks for replying back thoigh. Aloha brah!


----------



## .TODD

GoodTimes317 said:


> Lmao .. Todd got punked!


:ugh::ugh::ugh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

.TODD said:


> :uh: be sure that you drove it there so you know what that means gas car insurance and triple A hop to it just dont forget that part :cheesy: just saying dont show up on a trailor and say its a street car just saying


Don't bite off more than u can chew homie lol.


----------



## matdogg

.TODD said:


> :uh: be sure that you drove it there so you know what that means gas car insurance and triple A hop to it just dont forget that part :cheesy: just saying dont show up on a trailor and say its a street car just saying


Haha just like you drove that peace of shit regal....homie my car has tags year round and is insured for more than your house.lol just a little info I drove my car to Florida,indy,ky,sc, I put over 20.000 miles on it .I got a flat on the trailer in the way to indy pulled it of drove it to the hop hit the bumper them home. Don't hate because you can't afford a truck and trailer
Dude you may have a lot of poeple fooled but homie you don't know shit about lowriding ...so don't talk shit about shit you don't know about !! 

If you ever do build a car on my level I will be the first one at your door..
You talk a lot of smack for someone who has never EVER had a car at a show .lol


----------



## WSL63

WOW......


----------



## Pinky Bitches

WSL63 said:


> WOW......


Lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:wave:


----------



## 416impala

matdogg said:


> Haha just like you drove that peace of shit regal....homie my car has tags year round and is insured for more than your house.lol just a little info I drove my car to Florida,indy,ky,sc, I put over 20.000 miles on it .I got a flat on the trailer in the way to indy pulled it of drove it to the hop hit the bumper them home. Don't hate because you can't afford a truck and trailer
> Dude you may have a lot of poeple fooled but homie you don't know shit about lowriding ...so don't talk shit about shit you don't know about !!
> 
> If you ever do build a car on my level I will be the first one at your door..
> You talk a lot of smack for someone who has never EVER had a car at a show .lol


\

isnt that the regal they said had like 50k or 70k or something crazy like that invested? i think that thing sold for like 4or 5 stacks in the classifieds, guy from detroit had it.


----------



## matdogg

phatz said:


> \
> 
> isnt that the regal they said had like 50k or 70k or something crazy like that invested? i think that thing sold for like 4or 5 stacks in the classifieds, guy from detroit had it.


Lol.that's the same turd.Haha


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Good lawd


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wuz up bobby lol


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Haha just like you drove that peace of shit regal....homie my car has tags year round and is insured for more than your house.lol just a little info I drove my car to Florida,indy,ky,sc, I put over 20.000 miles on it .I got a flat on the trailer in the way to indy pulled it of drove it to the hop hit the bumper them home. Don't hate because you can't afford a truck and trailer
> Dude you may have a lot of poeple fooled but homie you don't know shit about lowriding ...so don't talk shit about shit you don't know about !!
> 
> If you ever do build a car on my level I will be the first one at your door..
> You talk a lot of smack for someone who has never EVER had a car at a show .lol


do your thing homie im gonna do me you do you thats all i gotta say


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Don't bite off more than u can chew homie lol.


all in good fun guess he got mad but i enjoy the motivation


----------



## 1sexytre

.TODD said:


> do your thing homie im gonna do me you do you thats all i gotta say


DAm Matt spoke and now all of a sudden you wanna just do you lol that's funny shit


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> Haha just like you drove that peace of shit regal....homie my car has tags year round and is insured for more than your house.lol just a little info I drove my car to Florida,indy,ky,sc, I put over 20.000 miles on it .I got a flat on the trailer in the way to indy pulled it of drove it to the hop hit the bumper them home. Don't hate because you can't afford a truck and trailer
> Dude you may have a lot of poeple fooled but homie you don't know shit about lowriding ...so don't talk shit about shit you don't know about !!
> 
> If you ever do build a car on my level I will be the first one at your door..
> You talk a lot of smack for someone who has never EVER had a car at a show .lol



:wow::sprint:


----------



## rivman

matdogg said:


> Haha just like you drove that peace of shit regal....homie my car has tags year round and is insured for more than your house.lol just a little info I drove my car to Florida,indy,ky,sc, I put over 20.000 miles on it .I got a flat on the trailer in the way to indy pulled it of drove it to the hop hit the bumper them home. Don't hate because you can't afford a truck and trailer
> Dude you may have a lot of poeple fooled but homie you don't know shit about lowriding ...so don't talk shit about shit you don't know about !!
> 
> If you ever do build a car on my level I will be the first one at your door..
> You talk a lot of smack for someone who has never EVER had a car at a show .lol


DAAAAAAAAYYYYUUUMMMM!!


----------



## .TODD

1sexytre said:


> DAm Matt spoke and now all of a sudden you wanna just do you lol that's funny shit


should i make threats:dunno: i can do alot of these!!!!! and write in bold but im not an internet gangsta im 24 years old and im proud of what i accomplished regardless what anyone has to say about it.unfortuantly dont know if matt is being serious or not. i dont need to prove shit to no one be honest with ya i talk shit because me and matt been doin that back and forth since i was building the regal so dont trip on some funny shit cause it aint even like that.as far as my car being a peice of shit dont speculate on shit you dont know about jason is the man responsible for my car so does jason build shit? intresting you sound stupid what was said has nothing to do with you. but im not gonna even start this whole back and forth shit because god knows how long itll last as far as that sucker punch you tried to throw matt as far as me not knowing shit about lowriding you got my number you can call me i texted you and no response if you really feel that pressed about the situwation hit me up anytime.lowriding is in my heart and we all gotta start somewhere just like you did at one point and you learned more and more as time went on so it is what it is. after that statement assuming you were serious i got no more words for ya homie i talk shit about cars all in fun and games i think we motivate one another, but now your just trying to assasinate my charecter. so ill leave it at that...


----------



## matdogg

Yep you got to start some where ...but talking shit to people that been doing it for years ain't a good place to start. Build A car take A car to A show then you may have a little room to talk....until then sit back and watch the poeple that have cars do the shit talking.And who cares if your only 24 I had chrome under my car when I was 17 your behind.lol
And don't blame Jason for your shity paint job ,raggity interior,missing trim,etc all he did was put the body on the frame and the setup in.
It's all in fun so you just do you homie .lol......I will do me with my car at the shows:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Girls girls ,,let the cars do the talking lol. Although I love shit talking ,its good for the soul lol


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Yep you got to start some where ...but talking shit to people that been doing it for years ain't a good place to start. Build A car take A car to A show then you may have a little room to talk....until then sit back and watch the poeple that have cars do the shit talking.And who cares if your only 24 I had chrome under my car when I was 17 your behind.lol
> And don't blame Jason for your shity paint job ,raggity interior,missing trim,etc all he did was put the body on the frame and the setup in.
> It's all in fun so you just do you homie .lol......I will do me with my car at the shows:thumbsup:


at the time when he got it was shitty thats before it was painted :uh:


----------



## matdogg

.TODD said:


> at the time when he got it was shitty thats before it was painted :uh:


Did you forget one off my good friends ended up with that car ??? I know all about it.lol


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Girls girls ,,let the cars do the talking lol. Although I love shit talking ,its good for the soul lol


How bout u go in the gfII gear topic then.....lmao !!


----------



## GoodTimes317

Pinky Bitches said:


> Girls girls ,,let the cars do the talking lol. Although I love shit talking ,its good for the soul lol


Definitely agree with you pinky.. just sometimes it gets taken the wrong in goes in the opposite direction it was intended


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thanks Fukers lol.


Happy b lated gramps :h5:


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Did you forget one off my good friends ended up with that car ??? I know all about it.lol


works for me the man who bought it orginally i made him aware of where the car was damaged brotha your talking about old news too me like pinky said im gonna build my car and will let the cars do the talkin


----------



## flaked85

come on carl caspers.lol


----------



## matdogg

.TODD said:


> works for me the man who bought it orginally i made him aware of where the car was damaged brotha your talking about old news too me like pinky said im gonna build my car and will let the cars do the talkin


Dude this is my point you been talking shit for years and never had a car at one show ....This is how it goes 1 build car...2 Take to show (win some hops)<<<car doing the talking...3 then you can talk shit to me.lol

So work on steps 1&2 I will be waiting


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> How bout u go in the gfII gear topic then.....lmao !!


Those gears are garbage ,,nothing to argue there lol. I put 3 sets in the pink never worked ,,put my used marzochiis back in bumperd all day


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Happy b lated gramps :h5:


Thanks Bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

flaked85 said:


> come on carl caspers.lol


Yes lol.


----------



## matdogg

GoodTimes317 said:


> Definitely agree with you pinky.. just sometimes it gets taken the wrong in goes in the opposite direction it was intended


Trust me its not being taken the wrong way your homie has talked smack for a long time (with no car) and cant take it when some one come at him with real talk.


----------



## .TODD

matdogg said:


> Dude this is my point you been talking shit for years and never had a car at one show ....This is how it goes 1 build car...2 Take to show (win some hops)<<<car doing the talking...3 then you can talk shit to me.lol
> 
> So work on steps 1&2 I will be waiting


will do


----------



## GT~PLATING

matdogg said:


> Trust me its not being taken the wrong way your homie has talked smack for a long time (with no car) and cant take it when some one come at him with real talk.


Hey leave my Good Timers alone u bully or I will serve u again lol.


----------



## matdogg

GT~PLATING said:


> Hey leave my Good Timers alone u bully or I will serve u again lol.


HAHA I'm just trying to tuff'n him up.lol


----------



## MUFASA

:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Next project ,,replacing floors and trunk in this 64


----------



## GT~PLATING

matdogg said:


> HAHA I'm just trying to tuff'n him up.lol



Well u know u mess with 1 Good Timer u get served by all of us!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Some pics of the 63 wagon setup ,,if u know what ur looking at ,you'll almost understand the time that went into just the pump bar lol .making our pumps for this and my 63 ..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

GT~PLATING said:


> Well u know u mess with 1 Good Timer u get served by all of us!


Ha good luck with that serving us part lol but it will be fun watching you struggle trying again ha ha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh yeah. PINKY BITCHES SAID THAT LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Chunks of aluminum into works of art lol.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh yeah. PINKY BITCHES SAID THAT LOL


Don't have 2 try it's on video! Stuck is a loss so he got served cowboy lol! 

OH YEA GT SAID THAT & PROVED IT!!!!


----------



## matdogg

GT~PLATING said:


> Well u know u mess with 1 Good Timer u get served by all of us!


Well it aint happened yet.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

GT~PLATING said:


> Don't have 2 try it's on video! Stuck is a loss so he got served cowboy lol!
> 
> OH YEA GT SAID THAT & PROVED IT!!!!


That was Andrew homie ,,and speaking of videos I know rollin is like a year behind ,is any of the other lowrider video guys coming out with Vegas anytime soon


----------



## GT~PLATING

Pinky Bitches said:


> That was Andrew homie ,,and speaking of videos I know rollin is like a year behind ,is any of the other lowrider video guys coming out with Vegas anytime soon


I seen a couple of them. I post some let me find them


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Some pics of the 63 wagon setup ,,if u know what ur looking at ,you'll almost understand the time that went into just the pump bar lol .making our pumps for this and my 63 ..


wow thats beefy nice work


----------



## Pinky Bitches

.TODD said:


> wow thats beefy nice work


Wait til u see it in person ,,gona be all hardlines ,not sure if we have enough time for casper ,might just be hoses for casper ,finish after that


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Chunks of aluminum into works of art lol.





Pinky Bitches said:


> Some pics of the 63 wagon setup ,,if u know what ur looking at ,you'll almost understand the time that went into just the pump bar lol .making our pumps for this and my 63 ..


Lookin good


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> That was Andrew homie ,,and speaking of videos I know rollin is like a year behind ,is any of the other lowrider video guys coming out with Vegas anytime soon


BIG FISH MIGHT HAVE IT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> BIG FISH MIGHT HAVE IT


I was wondering if his was out yet


----------



## .TODD

hard times love that haa


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep ,double pistons ,14 Odyssey batteries, won't see any batteries,


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

what the hell going on in here


----------



## edelmiro13

Pinky Bitches said:


> Next project ,,replacing floors and trunk in this 64


So is the tre gone then chrome floors part 2 ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

edelmiro13 said:


> So is the tre gone then chrome floors part 2 ?


Wassup homie long time no see!


----------



## edelmiro13

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup homie long time no see!


Whats good Jr. yeah been kinda in hiding tring to finish up the 64 before I plan a trip to Hawaii.....Hows it out there?


----------



## stinking lincoln

Glad I'm wearing my boots cause the shit is getting deep in here #justsaying


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Those gears are garbage ,,nothing to argue there lol. I put 3 sets in the pink never worked ,,put my used marzochiis back in bumperd all day


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

edelmiro13 said:


> So is the tre gone then chrome floors part 2 ?


No still got both 63's. The 64 is customer car


----------



## p-funckimpala

"Whys everybody always picking on me?" Charlie brown lol


----------



## 20 Minutes

What's going on there dude:rimshot:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

This guy lol


----------



## Por313Vida

Pinky Bitches said:


> Those gears are garbage ,,nothing to argue there lol. I put 3 sets in the pink never worked ,,put my used marzochiis back in bumperd all day


Yea they are! i bought one and it blew on me after 4 licks of the switch. Then at carl casper show the first hop the car blew the gear on 2 hits. I put in a Marzochii that i got from CCE. car worked great.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That about sums those gears up lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Those gears are garbage ,,nothing to argue there lol. I put 3 sets in the pink never worked ,,put my used marzochiis back in bumperd all day


BLACK MAJIC;;;OR RON IS DOWN ON ALL USED GEARS;;HE MAKES THEM BETTER THAN NEW;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## keola808

[video]http://tinypic.com/m/f40cnb/3[/video]


----------



## keola808

[video]http://tinypic.com/m/f4009t/3[/video]


----------



## keola808




----------



## keola808




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## livin_low

are you still working on that floor in the 64


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep old ones out ,getting ready to put new one in


----------



## livin_low

when you planning to do that? might wanna stop by and check.it out


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Maybe tomorrow Il let ya know


----------



## livin_low

ok cool


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## stevie d

Sup pink what's cracking


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stevie d said:


> Sup pink what's cracking


Getting ready for casper ,you gona make the trip ?


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's that lol


----------



## dlinehustler

We could put Pank back on the streets :tongue:


----------



## dlinehustler

Thats actually a real good pic of Pank.


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## dlinehustler

The only reason I found those pics was I have a pic of it when Elvis had it and was going to post it to bug you out. But now I cant find it


----------



## Rob @ RNL

hows it goin with pank???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Going to get batteries this weekend ,then she's golden


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dlinehustler said:


> The only reason I found those pics was I have a pic of it when Elvis had it and was going to post it to bug you out. But now I cant find it


Wow ,back when it was actually a car lol


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Pjay

dlinehustler said:


> We could put Pank back on the streets :tongue:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

This car used to be so nice ,1 of 300 made, lol. Ooppss


----------



## DIPN714

my new spindels


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## stevie d

Pinky Bitches said:


> Getting ready for casper ,you gona make the trip ?


Thinking bout it moneys tighter than a ducks ass at the mo so I'm see what happens i guess


----------



## Pinky Bitches

stevie d said:


> Thinking bout it moneys tighter than a ducks ass at the mo so I'm see what happens i guess


I hear that brotha ,I still haven't got. Batteries yet lol should have the cash this weekend ,get that bitch back in the bumper lol


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


>


I hope u didnt pay for that :wow:


----------



## Don Pedro

DIPN714 said:


>


Wrong topic this belongs in the WOWS topic. What up al.


----------



## matdogg

Don Pedro said:


> Wrong topic this belongs in the WOWS topic. What up al.


I was wondering how long it was going to take for some one to say that.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## .TODD

DIPN714 said:


>


chrome it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hey lol


----------



## DIPN714

WORKING


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> I hope u didnt pay for that :wow:


I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING.DAMN


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey lol


Fucking priceless !!! For those that come into this topic and skim through it are gonna think those spindles are your work !! :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING.DAMN


Sup w it dogg !


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> Sup w it dogg !


SUP CHRIS.HOW'S THE CUTTY HOMIE?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Fucking priceless !!! For those that come into this topic and skim through it are gonna think those spindles are your work !! :roflmao:


Wtf lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> my new spindels
> http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/spendalselco.
> THESE ARE MADE IN THE WEST COAST ONLY, NOT BY ME OR ANYONE THAT I ASSOCIATE WITH ON A REGULAR BASIS LOL. ONCE AGAIN I DID NOT BUILD THESE


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> SUP CHRIS.HOW'S THE CUTTY HOMIE?


Doing good...sell it for me out there so I can build something else !


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> DIPN714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my new spindels
> http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/spendalselco.
> THESE ARE MADE IN THE WEST COAST ONLY, NOT BY ME OR ANYONE THAT I ASSOCIATE WITH ON A REGULAR BASIS LOL. ONCE AGAIN I DID NOT BUILD THESE[/QUOTE]
> 
> I heard u shipped them priority to the west coast for ur brother Al....
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Pinky Bitches said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard u shipped them priority to the west coast for ur brother Al....
> 
> 
> 
> Custom 1off set lol. Surfboard series spindle
Click to expand...


----------



## 81cut

how much was the cutty going for


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What cutty


----------



## stevie d

Not talking shit on them spindles but I thought you welded to solid steel in the back not the front lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

stevie d said:


> Not talking shit on them spindles but I thought you welded to solid steel in the back not the front lol


Pinky's topic is becoming a new hydraulic wow...

Sup PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> Doing good...sell it for me out there so I can build something else !



WATS THE PRICETAG ON IT?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> WORKING


Whats working?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Big al hasn't been back since lol.


----------



## DIPN714

DONT COUNT DA ELCO OUT I WILL BE GLAD TO SERVE ALL U FOOLS;;LOL AND YES THEM SPINDELS WERE CUSTOM MADE BY MY GOOD BRO;;PINKY AND SHIPPED TO CALI ;;;;:inout:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

custom made;;;by east coast;;lmbo









never brake a spindel;;;;just $500.00


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Damnit al ,that was our secret lol.


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damnit al ,that was our secret lol.


YES SIR


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> DONT COUNT DA ELCO OUT I WILL BE GLAD TO SERVE ALL U FOOLS;;LOL AND YES THEM SPINDELS WERE CUSTOM MADE BY MY GOOD BRO;;PINKY AND SHIPPED TO CALI ;;;;:inout:



I FUCKN KNEW IT !!


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> WATS THE PRICETAG ON IT?


Text me dogg...i can pull hydros n sounds and do cheaper ,or hydros no sounds, as is , etc...hit me up!


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> custom made;;;by east coast;;lmbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never brake a spindel;;;;just $500.00


Thats cheap ! Id charge 500.00ea !! :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## DIPN714

get them while they hot;;;best deal i ever seen


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> WORKING


 u going to Carl Casper


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> u going to Carl Casper


No lol


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

New batteries woohoo. Test hop tomorrow


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Info on new batteries. It's getting harder to find good prices.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Go to the Ohio topic ,dekas 75 each. I had to go to chi town to get them but saved a ton of money


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> New batteries woohoo. Test hop tomorrow


Post a vid


----------



## copone cad

MUFASA said:


> Post a vid


x 110


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Post a vid


Il video it today and try to.post it


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> Il video it today and try to.post it


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Stupid snow ,this cold weather makes it hard to test shit lol


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Stupid snow ,this cold weather makes it hard to test shit lol


Thats a bullshit excuse :yessad:


----------



## DIPN714

here u go mr pinky;;lowrider mag ur in it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MUFASA said:


> Thats a bullshit excuse :yessad:


It is what it is,,and its cold as a mutha


----------



## juandik

these fools don't know. 70 2days ago and 24 today ....FUCK OHIO VALLEY WEATHER... i dont fully understand the reason we all still live here.


----------



## WSL63

juandik said:


> these fools don't know. 70 2days ago and 24 today ....FUCK OHIO VALLEY WEATHER... i dont fully understand the reason we all still live here.



Juandik's BBQ I smoked that shit......


----------



## Drew513Ryder

post a vid it aint that cold out


----------



## MUFASA

Drew513Ryder said:


> post a vid it aint that cold out


:werd:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

These new batteries have me worried, got some testing at 1300 cca. A lot around 1100, and some at 1050 cca. There all over the place lol. Weird


----------



## DIPN714

thats good bro''''good testing


----------



## DIPN714

how many inches u doing


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> These new batteries have me worried, got some testing at 1300 cca. A lot around 1100, and some at 1050 cca. There all over the place lol. Weird


What up J bring down here I will test them lol


----------



## NINJA

Banana Head!!!!












:ninja:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol I know that guy


----------



## NINJA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol I know that guy


You sure you want to admit to that? lol

How you been bro? I like the new avitar  ...:ninja:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not bad Bro ,just working


----------



## edelmiro13

Pinky Bitches said:


> Stupid snow ,this cold weather makes it hard to test shit lol


Snows gone lets see some Panky doing the damn thing


----------



## Pinky Bitches

edelmiro13 said:


> Snows gone lets see some Panky doing the damn thing


Almost ready ,still doing some work to her ,,haven't had much time to work on it ,stupid day job lol.


----------



## flaked85

PANKY NUGGA


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Banana brains! Lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> These new batteries have me worried, got some testing at 1300 cca. A lot around 1100, and some at 1050 cca. There all over the place lol. Weird


Damn, they are all over the place. Wonder why that is?? with them being new and all that.


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## redline

Did u charge them?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

redline said:


> Did u charge them?


Lol of course ,, there the new style deka ,they changed them ,I don't think there as good as the old ones


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Going to chad now to check progress on the wagon ,but I'm ready to go already ,lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Going to chad now to check progress on the wagon ,but I'm ready to go already ,lol


That's unlike you man to early to be ready your making us look bad as a club lol we last min son lol jk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1sexytre said:


> That's unlike you man to early to be ready your making us look bad as a club lol we last min son lol jk


Lol. True true well wagons deffinatley last minute ,,chads still making the pumps


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Pinky Bitches said:


> These new batteries have me worried, got some testing at 1300 cca. A lot around 1100, and some at 1050 cca. There all over the place lol. Weird



Waz up J. It was cool seein you again after all these years, cool hangin out for awhile and bullshittin, stop by any time bro, your always welcome. 
As far as your test readings being all over the place, normaly has to with the temp of the battery and of course the charge on it, At least thats what Ive seen in testing.
Anyway hope we can hook up again some day and do some bench hopping


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Oh Ya ...Congads on the Vegas hop, Sounded like it was fun:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol. True true well wagons deffinatley last minute ,,chads still making the pumps


workin on furmon time ''hey I got this cool idea'' ten min later ''what if we do this it would be so much cooler lookin'' ''fuck it let's eat'' lol I love that guy no **** lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Oh Ya ...Congads on the Vegas hop, Sounded like it was fun:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro ,good luck with your move


----------



## 1sexytre

whats up my brother hows the wagon coming


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Slow, been to busy working ,to mess with it ,


----------



## Erika CCE

*Happy Valentines PINKY!!!*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thank you erika, happy Valentines day to you to ...


----------



## matdogg

How's your BBQ ribs feal.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

matdogg said:


> How's your BBQ ribs feal.lol


They hurt lol


----------



## flaked85

SUP MY UP NORTH NUKKAS


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up ,


----------



## Team CCE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Waz up J. It was cool seein you again after all these years, cool hangin out for awhile and bullshittin, stop by any time bro, your always welcome.
> As far as your test readings being all over the place, normaly has to with the temp of the battery and of course the charge on it, At least thats what Ive seen in testing.
> Anyway hope we can hook up again some day and do some bench hopping


Thats the only hoppin' you do now a dayz, CHIPPER :sprint:


----------



## DIPN714

CHECK THIS OUT PINKY;;ABOUT 2MIN AND 50 SEC




flaco78 said:


>


----------



## Pinky Bitches

There's no link homie


----------



## redline

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol of course ,, there the new style deka ,they changed them ,I don't think there as good as the old ones


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> Thats the only hoppin' you do now a dayz, CHIPPER :sprint:


Oh damn! Sup pink I was gonna fly out to new mexico n drive with my club brothers but $ issues came bout last minute but I will see u guys soon. Good luck homie.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Oh damn! Sup pink I was gonna fly out to new mexico n drive with my club brothers but $ issues came bout last minute but I will see u guys soon. Good luck homie.


I feel ya on that ,I'm broke as shit lol.


----------



## DIPN714

just click on it bro


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> just click on it bro


I did nothing happened lol


----------



## DJ Englewood

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:banghead:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Al!


----------



## juandik

thats funny lookin lowrider bro .... LOL nice strech before the hop too .


----------



## matdogg

juandik said:


> thats funny lookin lowrider bro .... LOL nice strech before the hop too .


WHAT'S UP DUDE?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

juandik said:


> thats funny lookin lowrider bro .... LOL nice strech before the hop too .


I didn't want to pull a muscle lol.


----------



## MR87LS

What up J you ready for next week


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## juandik

not much man , lookin for a gbody frame right now. hopefully i can find a nice one finished .. like CP's cutlass cough cough ...i dont have the time to do one for myself atm . how is your new car coming along?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> :wave:


Sup bro.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

juandik said:


> not much man , lookin for a gbody frame right now. hopefully i can find a nice one finished .. like CP's cutlass cough cough ...i dont have the time to do one for myself atm . how is your new car coming along?


Hell get the whole car ,he isn't gona do anything with it


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky i'll be seeing u after all.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lucky you lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CCE hydraulics bitches lol.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Setup looks nice doggie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lucky you lol.


I had to sell 2 chrome motors lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TRAVIESO87 said:


> Setup looks nice doggie


Thanks Bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> I had to sell 2 chrome motors lol.


Those see hard to get right now lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Tell me boit it lol


----------



## matdogg

Hannibal Lector said:


> Tell me boit it lol


Wut up homie see you this weekend ...we going to show you how us hillbillys do it out here.lol


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

matdogg said:


> Wut up homie see you this weekend ...we going to show you how us hillbillys do it out here.lol


Wassup matt. Fo show brah i'll be rollin in with a few people, u wont miss it. Cant wait. Im at the phx airport right now. So kentucky gonna meet hawaii soon.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet lol


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just got back from casper show. Not real happy with the new batteries,, just not the same power ,all in all fun weekend as usual.


----------



## livin_low

what did it hit ?


----------



## PURA SANGRE

*the pink*



Pinky Bitches said:


> Just got back from casper show. Not real happy with the new batteries,, just not the same power ,all in all fun weekend as usual.


What up bro ! The pink still put on a show as always !! y'all looking real good homies


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just got back from casper show. Not real happy with the new batteries,, just not the same power ,all in all fun weekend as usual.


Seemed like it was hittin harder today


----------



## PURA SANGRE




----------



## 1sexytre

livin_low said:


> what did it hit ?


What it always hits bumper son


----------



## Hannibal Lector

We in arkansas right now the crew. Ok pinky go to hawaii topic and thank me for that hawaiian touch. Lol. It was great to hang out with u hillbillies again. Im gonna be back. This show was sooooo laid back. Sup matt n tim n rob. U guys can put on a show especially rob lol


----------



## bambalam

Thanks homie it was great to see all u guys again. Have a safe trip back to the big rock.


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky you and the Westside boyz put it down gor the Midwest , Mat you clowned that dance floor lol


----------



## matdogg

MR87LS said:


> Pinky you and the Westside boyz put it down gor the Midwest , Mat you clowned that dance floor lol


You know how we do it the WestSide always gets the party started .lol


----------



## Erika CCE

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 442535


I missed the competition


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> I missed the competition


What the heck lol


----------



## flaked85

YO PINKY WE HAD A GREAT TIME HANGIN WITH YOU FOOLS IN THE PIT THIS WEEKEND AT CASPERS HOMIE.PANKY NUGGA


----------



## RedHott

Pinky Shuffle
http://youtu.be/ZX67Xr0h9cc


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> What the heck lol


Yeah I know I was stuck at the booth during the competition and then I try to go and say HI but I think u guys left with Bruce... They told me you came to the Open House on Friday too, couldn't u say hello to me? lol oh well I'm glad you guys came and had a good time


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I tried to say hi but got rushed with the sticker deal and then had to get the pink in the show. Il be down pretty soon to the shop. Il say hi lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

flaked85 said:


> YO PINKY WE HAD A GREAT TIME HANGIN WITH YOU FOOLS IN THE PIT THIS WEEKEND AT CASPERS HOMIE.PANKY NUGGA


For sure homie. Well be out your way soon


----------



## RedHott

Carl Casper 2012
http://youtu.be/MKmDMpkLS4Y


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I tried to say hi but got rushed with the sticker deal and then had to get the pink in the show. Il be down pretty soon to the shop. Il say hi lol.


*
KOOL KOOL!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

RedHott said:


> Carl Casper 2012
> http://youtu.be/MKmDMpkLS4Y


*Great Video.... Thanks !!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Great Video.... Thanks !!!! *:thumbsup:


Cce hydraulics in action. You know lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

flaked85 said:


> YO PINKY WE HAD A GREAT TIME HANGIN WITH YOU FOOLS IN THE PIT THIS WEEKEND AT CASPERS HOMIE.PANKY NUGGA


Good meeting homie. See u in vegas.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

matdogg said:


> You know how we do it the WestSide always gets the party started .lol


Great hanging with the big dawgs hill billy style!


----------



## DIPN714

pinky u looked good how much did da 4 beat u by


----------



## Pinky Bitches

He did 114 I believe


----------



## RedHott

White Chocolate Thunder action ...
http://youtu.be/ikxsewS1ovY
http://youtu.be/j6BYnapJHOQ

and a little more Pinky...
http://youtu.be/zT-LR0MPcPM


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Robs car was bad ass too


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> For sure homie. Well be out your way soon


SWEET COME ON DOWN


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> Good meeting homie. See u in vegas.


MAYBE HOMIE


----------



## RedHott

Watch Pinky and Stevie D at the end
http://youtu.be/D1yO3ATRsQI


----------



## Pinky Bitches

The Pinky shuffle baby lol.


----------



## p-funckimpala

Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Andrew with the pink foam finger as my hype man lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CadillacTom

Pinky, how many cars from Ohio came down and repped?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fist pumping in the pit all day!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CadillacTom said:


> Pinky, how many cars from Ohio came down and repped?


5 i believe. Pinky ,chads wagon, Matts impala .tims black cutty and homie from Cleveland brought the 61


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nice pic norma


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

had a blast wit u fools once again


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

95 SS Swangin said:


> had a blast wit u fools once again


You know it buddy lol.


----------



## matdogg

Nice sticker.lol when did you get that pink moving truck????


----------



## matdogg

95 SS Swangin said:


> had a blast wit u fools once again


Yes John you are the man you always take care of us thanks man.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup matt. Good to kick it with u guys. I had a blast with u guys. I wish I video of all u guys fist pumping in the pit


----------



## Pinky Bitches

matdogg said:


> Nice sticker.lol when did you get that pink moving truck????


It's a one off moving truck lol. Those are getting resized ,that's Alittle big


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:finger:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up fuker


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*BIG UP'S TO TEAM CCE.:thumbsup:. BRIAN,BRUCE & ALL THE CREW @ CCE.:h5:. I HAD A BLAST, & THE HOP WAS OFF THE CHAIN.:worship:. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE HAVING FUN.. I EVEN HAD FRONT ROW SEATS TO NORMA IN ACTION..:drama:
CANT WAIT TO NEXT YEAR TO DO IT AGAIN.:naughty:.*[


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Why hello there


----------



## DIPN714

WAITING;;;LETS DO THIS


----------



## matdogg

DIPN714 said:


> WAITING;;;LETS DO THIS


What are you waiting for we already went out there and broke you off .....so if you want served again you got to come out here.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes yes very true lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Damn tornados ,weathers crazy


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Damn tornados ,weathers crazy


Yesterday was low 70's. Then rain and snow in the morning and now its 50's and sunny. Something is out of wack. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah. It's crazy over here right now


----------



## juandik

My grandmother always said you could see the weather start going wacky when they sent a spaceship to outer space and put a hole in the Ozone layer. I say it all started going whacky when the midwest cars started pushing thier wheels out of the wheel wells , i am just saying


----------



## El Greengo

juandik said:


> My grandmother always said you could see the weather start going wacky when they sent a spaceship to outer space and put a hole in the Ozone layer. I say it all started going whacky when the midwest cars started pushing thier wheels out of the wheel wells , i am just saying


:yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

juandik said:


> My grandmother always said you could see the weather start going wacky when they sent a spaceship to outer space and put a hole in the Ozone layer. I say it all started going whacky when the midwest cars started pushing thier wheels out of the wheel wells , i am just saying


Hmmmmm


----------



## DIPN714

matdogg said:


> What are you waiting for we already went out there and broke you off .....so if you want served again you got to come out here.lol


you guys better look at rollins new viedo;;;


----------



## Gorilla Bob

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *BIG UP'S TO TEAM CCE.:thumbsup:. BRIAN,BRUCE & ALL THE CREW @ CCE.:h5:. I HAD A BLAST, & THE HOP WAS OFF THE CHAIN.:worship:. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE HAVING FUN.. I EVEN HAD FRONT ROW SEATS TO NORMA IN ACTION..:drama:
> CANT WAIT TO NEXT YEAR TO DO IT AGAIN.:naughty:.*[



Good Meeting you brotha , I'm gonna keep in touch


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> you guys better look at rollins new viedo;;;


That won't be out til next year lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

By that time truucha will be out again lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Or someone else will have a new video out,hmmm


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> What are you waiting for we already went out there and broke you off .....so if you want served again you got to come out here.lol



YES DO THAT AND HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH BIG AL.JUST SAYIN:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## DIPN714

flaked85 said:


> YES DO THAT AND HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH BIG AL.JUST SAYIN:drama:


u want sum


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> u want sum


I do lol. Bring it to the Westside picnic al. July 21. Il break u off ,,and since big john has to hit your switch, he might as well.bring the malibu and I'm sure darryl would like to redeem his loss to me ,so he might as well bring the 62 lol. You guys will have a great time. Free food and drinks ,great hospitality, and of course good hopping


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Why dont we get back to the topic. Lol sup pinky. I need ur # to send the $.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Why dont we get back to the topic. Lol sup pinky. I need ur # to send the $.


You sir have a pm lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I wikl check it bro


----------



## dlinehustler

juandik said:


> My grandmother always said you could see the weather start going wacky when they sent a spaceship to outer space and put a hole in the Ozone layer. I say it all started going whacky when the midwest cars started pushing thier wheels out of the wheel wells , i am just saying



:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What r u laughing at lol.


----------



## DIPN714

pinky;;da elco working no matter what;ok


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> pinky;;da elco working no matter what;ok


I know that homie ,,I'm just saying it would be cool if yoy guys came out here that's all


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sitting waiting patiently for the next victim lol


----------



## matdogg

Wow did you clean your garage??? I can see the floor.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes I did lol.


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sitting waiting patiently for the next victim lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sitting waiting patiently for the next victim lol


WAIT NO LONGER;;;LOL;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> WAIT NO LONGER;;;LOL;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC JULY 21


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC JULY 21


WHEN DO U WORK MAN U BE ON HERE ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT;;;;LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Unfortunately all day lol. But I'm on my phone all day also lol.


----------



## DIPN714

:boink:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

CHECK DA ELCO OUT ;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Back in the day lol


----------



## MUFASA

Pinky Bitches said:


> Back in the day lol


When it was still a car...


----------



## PURA SANGRE

What up pink!! Come break ****** off in Chicago! always a show when the pink shows up....to me bro any car that gets off Chicago or otherwise I luv it!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Yo pink it was cool chilling with u guys at the "bar" in Louisville Kentucky 2 Weeks ago!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

We plan on it homie lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## DIPN714

MUFASA said:


> When it was still a car...


still a car foo


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

95 SS Swangin said:


> had a blast wit u fools once again


You sir still owe me a nite at the strip club...Thanks for that bomb ass pizza



matdogg said:


> Yes John you are the man you always take care of us thanks man.


Supp Matt shizzle



RedHott said:


> Watch Pinky and Stevie D at the end
> http://youtu.be/D1yO3ATRsQI


Thats the best wiggle


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It happens lol


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

what up stuck boy!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Every now and then you gotta statue LOL


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Every now and then you gotta statue LOL


ALL HEAVY HITTERS GET STUCK EVERY NOW AND THEN;;;REAL TALK


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## NINJA

:ninja:


----------



## MR87LS

What up Pink , Matt , and the Westside fam


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MR87LS said:


> What up Pink , Matt , and the Westside fam


What's up Bro u coming to our picnic


----------



## matdogg

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You sir still owe me a nite at the strip club...Thanks for that bomb ass pizza
> 
> 
> Supp Matt shizzle
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the best wiggle


Sup homie ...going to hit you up for some stuff soon.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Give'm a break. Let them rest from the tax specials. Lol, nah hitm up now


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You never sent me ur email homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## stevie d

Sup Mr pink how's shit brother


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not bad. You know just working and living the dream lol.


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up Bro u coming to our picnic


Yes sir


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wuz up homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> You never sent me ur email homie


my fault ima give u my wife email. I will get at u in a bit with it. I will pm


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> my fault ima give u my wife email. I will get at u in a bit with it. I will pm


Word


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE Bitches.!!!! ** My pics looks better than yours.....  lol *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol your funny


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:run:looking good bro


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir


----------



## DIPN714

:worship:


----------



## flaked85

CCE_GiRL said:


> *CCE Bitches.!!!! ** My pics looks better than yours.....  lol *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY I THINK I KNOW THAT DUDE IN THE CORNER OF THIS PIC WITH THE STREETDREAMZ C.C. SHIRT.LOL COOL PIC.PANKY NUKKAS


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep. Yep. Thanks homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttg


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Loving this weather


----------



## 187_Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> Loving this weather


yessssir


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


What up J wuz poppn


----------



## MR87LS

flaked85 said:


> CCE_GiRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CCE Bitches.!!!! ** My pics looks better than yours.....  lol *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY I THINK I KNOW THAT DUDE IN THE CORNER OF THIS PIC WITH THE STREETDREAMZ C.C. SHIRT.LOL COOL PIC.PANKY NUKKAS
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know him thats that fucker that dont answer his phone lol what up D
Click to expand...


----------



## regallowlow187

Pinky Bitches said:


> WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC JULY 21



Is it gonna be at the same spot as last year or the one from year before?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Whats up Jason.....been a long time....had a few road blocks hit my life but we are trying to get back in the game. I moved to cincy 3 years ago and still havent linked up with you or the westside crew....hit me up sometime bro.

Jay


----------



## Pinky Bitches

regallowlow187 said:


> Is it gonna be at the same spot as last year or the one from year before?


All info is in show and events ..looking forward to seeing u there


----------



## Gorilla Bob

That black monte with the pinky roof pooped back up down here.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

For sale again ? That bitch is clean


----------



## DIPN714

but what it do


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It just looks pretty ..its 1 of 300 just like the pink Monte ,but stock and super nice


----------



## 1sexytre

where is the pics of the gold 63


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Haven't took any yet. Lol. Why


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* FYI..... ur order shipped out yesterday ** **I'll talk 2 u soon! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Awesome. They was fast


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Haven't took any yet. Lol. Why


get to work son i wanna see it juiced


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Gona do a simple hardline setup.


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> Gona do a simple hardline setup.


Good luck Chad can't do nothing simple..lol


----------



## DIPN714

pinky what do u think about prestolite motors for hopping big inches;;;BIG AL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> pinky what do u think about prestolite motors for hopping big inches;;;BIG AL


You know ,iv never used them al. But the motor situation,might have me trying anything at this point lol


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> You know ,iv never used them al. But the motor situation,might have me trying anything at this point lol


SHO U RIGHT


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Pinky Bitches said:


> For sale again ? That bitch is clean


I'll check for ya


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word.


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## kandyrider

a homie my name is brian and i am from chi town my club is haveing a car show i would like for you to come out and hop and bate joe from southside in chi town


----------



## matdogg

kandyrider said:


> a homie my name is brian and i am from chi town my club is haveing a car show i would like for you to come out and hop and bate joe from southside in chi town


What's the dates on the ???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## kandyrider

june 3


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Wtf.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Selling my semi wheels. $2500. 22.5 with adaptors fit Chevy or dodge


----------



## edelmiro13

Damn I got a stupid Ford....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You could get different adaptors. Sell these lol just adaptors are $800


----------



## DIPN714

what shoes u gona run nex bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Stock lol. It's hard on the tranny hauling my 3 car trailer. One cars no bigdeal but 3 is a different story


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I want a kodiak. But its not in my budget right now lol


----------



## .TODD

Pinky Bitches said:


> Selling my semi wheels. $2500. 22.5 with adaptors fit Chevy or dodge


bad ass truck and wheels i thought you were selling the truck for 2500.00 :wow: had a double take


----------



## .TODD

edelmiro13 said:


> Damn I got a stupid Ford....


nothing wrong with fords im sure shell take you from here to mexico no problem


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> _*I want a kodiak*_,


Yeah! Get one of them!


----------



## dlinehustler

Heres one towing a wedge....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That red one is sick lol


----------



## edelmiro13

.TODD said:


> nothing wrong with fords im sure shell take you from here to mexico no problem


I meant because it fits Chevy and dodge and yeah I'm sure it can probably can take u from here to Africa no problem too


----------



## lucky23

matdogg said:


> What's the dates on the ???


----------



## lucky23

We will have glass cups for 1st place single pump and 1st place double pump


----------



## lucky23

What my homie was trying to say is we are having a car show June 3rd in Chicago. We would like to invite all the hoppers in the midwest to come out and battle it out.We have two classes so far single pump and double. We will have cash prizes and glass cups for 1st place in both single and double classes.His statement wasnt meant to disrespect anyone, he was only trying to have the best hoppers in the midwest go head up. QUOTE=kandyrider;15340917]a homie my name is brian and i am from chi town my club is haveing a car show i would like for you to come out and hop and bate joe from southside in chi town[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's cool homie thanks for the invite


----------



## dlinehustler

Not to be slanging parts up in your topic or anythang pank but........


Got These Torpedo 8" cylinders. Got them from Pitbull for a $150. And that's what im asking, (plus shipping if not picked up).. No cups No dounuts..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Awesome dude


----------



## livin_low

Hey Ted if you still got them ill take them


----------



## dlinehustler

livin_low said:


> Hey Ted if you still got them ill take them


Sent you a pm Wes!


----------



## .TODD

edelmiro13 said:


> I meant because it fits Chevy and dodge and yeah I'm sure it can probably can take u from here to Africa no problem too


:roflmao: that shit got floats on it?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

LOL


----------



## edelmiro13

.TODD said:


> :roflmao: that shit got floats on it?


Naw but I'm sure u can come up with something its a Ford remember


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Factory splatter paint ,then cleared over it. Now gona put the pumps in and hardlines


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Factory splatter paint ,then cleared over it. Now gona put the pumps in and hardlines


uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Factory splatter paint ,then cleared over it. Now gona put the pumps in and hardlines


Bringing it to detroit next month?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

SIX1RAG said:


> Bringing it to detroit next month?


Nah I might be going to louisville that weekend now ,,Matts coming up to Detroit though


----------



## 1sexytre

LOOKINg good brother


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Shouldn't be to bad. Nothing fancy just simple ,,4 batteries ,2 pumps. Accumulators ,hardlines. Clean setup


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Some arms I did for a caprice


----------



## dlinehustler

Why did'nt you tell me you were doing arms ***. We could of got mine done to too! :facepalm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm doing yours and todds same time big buddy lol


----------



## dlinehustler

OOOO, Ok..... Your lucky I looked at this in time. I actually was on my way to shoot up your garage. But im not now. I still heart you Pank! :cheesy: hahahahahahahha!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet lol


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What up son


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

I know that guy


----------



## dlinehustler

I don't know if you know but, he's kind of a big deal.................


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> I know that guy


What up J thanks was pumphead , gears had bound up


----------



## CasinoDreams

sup pinky i need some info on oil pressure gauges for a reg 2 pump setup, what psi should i get


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MR87LS said:


> What up J thanks was pumphead , gears had bound up


Not a problem homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CasinoDreams said:


> sup pinky i need some info on oil pressure gauges for a reg 2 pump setup, what psi should i get


I usually do like a 300 psi


----------



## CasinoDreams

thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky u gotta send that email again. The wifey thoight it was a spam email. But she knows now. Send it again brah thanks


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Modified my head unit into my tissue dispenser,made the face of the dispenser open and close


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## rivman

Like James Bond radio idea.


----------



## LowIndyd

Pinky Bitches said:


> Modified my head unit into my tissue dispenser,made the face of the dispenser open and close


Nice!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It was in the glove box ,which I hated, glad I thought of this idea ,I think it turned out pretty good


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good idea bro. Looks killa!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks.


----------



## PIGEON




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Took this pic on saturday. Its a bar and restaruant for the military. Here in hawaii.


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Modified my head unit into my tissue dispenser,made the face of the dispenser open and close


Nice, good idea!! who uses tissues to blow their nose anyway. That's what your shirts for :shh:


----------



## dlinehustler

You need to put it on the polishing wheel and see if the discoloring from the welding will polish out. Im not sure if it will or not...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dlinehustler said:


> You need to put it on the polishing wheel and see if the discoloring from the welding will polish out. Im not sure if it will or not...


It's not welded on the chrome. I painted that piece I welded on today


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Took this pic on saturday. Its a bar and restaruant for the military. Here in hawaii.


That's cool . Im gona drive over there and hop the pink in front of it lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's not welded on the chrome. I painted that piece I welded on today


:h5: Im going to work on the donk tomorrow, but wed or thrus im going to get up their and check it out & just see whats going on. Punch Tre in the face!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cool


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Any day you want sum of the pink ,Il break the surfboard off proper lol


----------



## switches and thangs

Pinky Bitches said:


> Any day you want sum of the pink ,Il break the surfboard off proper lol




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks for the dimensions pinky!!! That was me on Justin's phone. :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

No problem Bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches

switches and thangs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


What's up brotha


----------



## DIPN714

:banghead:


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

:wave: I found something u might like PINKY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's pink bitches


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks homie ,that's a good one


----------



## Erika CCE

*WHATS UP!!! *:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hi Erika. I might be down next weekend Il stop in say hi


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hi Erika. I might be down next weekend Il stop in say hi


*Well I hope u do  Have a great day Mr. Pinky!!!*


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *Well I hope u do  Have a great day Mr. Pinky!!!*


dont feel bad but big AL will be with her;;


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> dont feel bad but big AL will be with her;;


 *LOL*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pumps in ,now just waiting on Mr.hardlines to come work some magic


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thanks homie ,that's a good one


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pumps in ,now just waiting on Mr.hardlines to come work some magic


Your not in a hurry are you? LoL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> Your not in a hurry are you? LoL


Figure to have done by bumper bash if I go there lol


----------



## dlinehustler

When most people have a bad day, they get drunk, hit the heavy bag, beat their wife & kids.... Not my boy Pank he shoots up caddys :roflmao:










Little AR-15 aggression 












Then this crazy fucker wants me to help him get pink ready for the drag strip tomorrow, wonder what it would run??? lets find out.. pumps, batterys, lead.... Just adjust the timing :loco: :facepalm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hey pankeeee.... Monte againt Monte.... Mite still take me another year to finish, but it would be funny to drag Lowrider hoppers....

We'll call it a tri Hop-a-thon....Highest hop ,fastest drag, and longest wheelie.....

Now that would be the shit....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

dlinehustler said:


> When most people have a bad day, they get drunk, hit the heavy bag, beat their wife & kids.... Not my boy Pank he shoots up caddys :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little AR-15 aggression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this crazy fucker wants me to help lead a vehicle


So thats how you guys add lead???????Crazy


----------



## dlinehustler

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> =We'll call it a tri Hop-a-thon...._*Highest hop ,fastest drag, and longest wheelie*_.....
> 
> Now that would be the shit....


That would be fucking awsome!!! We need to set that up. The newest craze in hopping competitions, this could be the replacement for car dancing :h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hey pankeeee.... Monte againt Monte.... Mite still take me another year to finish, but it would be funny to drag Lowrider hoppers....
> 
> We'll call it a tri Hop-a-thon....Highest hop ,fastest drag, and longest wheelie.....
> 
> Now that would be the shit....


I'm down lol. Dude how badass would that really be. We would have like 50 second times on the track lol. Then hop ,then wheelies. Haaa dude we could probably change the game with that one


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm down lol. Dude how badass would that really be. We would have like 50 second times on the track lol. Then hop ,then wheelies. Haaa dude we could probably change the game with that one


I'm in. Lol. Fuel injected so no dying during the gas hop. I will have the longest wheelie. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> I'm in. Lol. Fuel injected so no dying during the gas hop. I will have the longest wheelie. Lol


Son of a bitch lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Dekas ain't what they used to be ,good for street cars I guess lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just sold these ,now I gotta go buy some real batteries


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just sold these ,now I gotta go buy some real batteries


Let me know if you find any that are better.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Me to I'm still using the super start 1260's but u can't find them anymore.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm going next Saturday to check some out Il keep ya posted


----------



## edelmiro13

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pumps in ,now just waiting on Mr.hardlines to come work some magic


looking good homie


----------



## big pimpin

yetti said:


> I'm in. Lol. Fuel injected so no dying during the gas hop. I will have the longest wheelie. Lol



I wouldn't want to be in ANY of the cars coming down from 100+ inches.... hell to the naw!!! :banghead: <---head hitting dash


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Have to install 5 point harness and full back and neck braces lol. Like a monster truck


----------



## DIPN714

big pimpin said:


> I wouldn't want to be in ANY of the cars coming down from 100+ inches.... hell to the naw!!! :banghead: <---head hitting dash


we wear helmets when we do gas hops in cali doing more than 100 inches;;lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ha ha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm down lol. Dude how badass would that really be. We would have like 50 second times on the track lol. Then hop ,then wheelies. Haaa dude we could probably change the game with that one


This was O.J and mines idea..........I don't know about that slow onthe track. ..With well over 550 H.P in the monte....it mite run a 16 or 17 Flatin the 1/4!!!!!! Even with an extra 1000 LBS HAHAHHA...



yetti said:


> I'm in. Lol. Fuel injected so no dying during the gas hop. I will have the longest wheelie. Lol


Good off-road holley 850 or a Barry Grant even better



Pinky Bitches said:


> Dekas ain't what they used to be ,good for street cars I guess lol.


I just switched up to the 1100 CCA centennials and they seem we hotter. But way spendy at 85 a batt



DIPN714 said:


> we wear helmets when we do gas hops in cali doing more than 100 inches;;lol


You guys were helmets just for walkin around...Scooby dooooooo......LOL .....I didn't know they made helmet to fit heads that big....West coaster...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky we got it n gonna send it monday


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet thanks Bro


----------



## rivman

PINKY...Please stop stirring shit up in the weight topic!

KTHANKSBYE


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol ha ha


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Awww too funny


----------



## DIPN714

ur brand new #11's are how much;;;Mr Pinky;;pm me bro


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hey pankeeee.... Monte againt Monte.... Mite still take me another year to finish, but it would be funny to drag Lowrider hoppers....
> 
> We'll call it a tri Hop-a-thon....Highest hop ,fastest drag, and longest wheelie.....
> 
> Now that would be the shit....


Sounds bad ass i would like to see this


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep yep


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

PINKY!!! long time no chat... hope all is well, tell all the guys in the LOusville etc... i said WAZAH!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up brotha. Has been a long time ,


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;we do it big on da west coast;;;;;da shaw


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


Hey J got pressure issuse solved dump was no good ,still waitn on the one off PINK , lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

MR87LS said:


> Hey J got pressure issuse solved dump was no good ,still waitn on the one off PINK , lol


Adex my brotha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Making some progress on my project 63. Getting my 44 in moonroof put in


----------



## dlinehustler

SWEEETT!! I want one... Wait,I have one. Let me rephraze that.... I want the one I have IN my car lol!! 

Im jacked, can't wait to see it bruva!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just got my new batteries for the pink. Days of deka are over. Il post pics tomorrow


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> Making some progress on my project 63. Getting my 44 in moonroof put in


NICE


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just got my new batteries for the pink. Days of deka are over. Il post pics tomorrow


hno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Here they are.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Almost done


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## NO-WAY

Pinky Bitches said:


> Word[/
> QUOTE]......you will b happy with them


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here they are.



THOSE ARE STILL DEKAS WITH A NAPA STICKER


----------



## bambalam

flaked85 said:


> THOSE ARE STILL DEKAS WITH A NAPA STICKER


I was getting ready to say the same thing.


----------



## regallowlow187

what color you goin with on the 63? I like the gold it was, enless that was a diff 63 afew pages back....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

flaked85 said:


> THOSE ARE STILL DEKAS WITH A NAPA STICKER


Nope. Deka don't make these anymore. Napa has there own distribution now is the way I understand it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

regallowlow187 said:


> what color you goin with on the 63? I like the gold it was, enless that was a diff 63 afew pages back....


Yeah that's a different one. I have 2 of them ,I'm not sure on color yet ,gotta a few colors in mind


----------



## LowIndyd

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah that's a different one. I have 2 of them ,I'm not sure on color yet ,gotta a few colors in mind


And you say you're not a baller! Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ballin on a super low budget lol


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> Nope. Deka don't make these anymore. Napa has there own distribution now is the way I understand it



COOL HOW MUCH WERE THEY EACH?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

They retail at like $170 lol


----------



## regallowlow187

wanna sell the gold one? :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Everything is for sale for the right price lol.


----------



## regallowlow187

if my house deal falls through I might have to make you an offer :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

regallowlow187 said:


> if my house deal falls through I might have to make you an offer :biggrin:


Sounds good


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky sup playa.... Worked all weekend on the Monte....She's gonna be sicccccccccck...I'll P.M ya some pics


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Pinky sup playa.... Worked all weekend on the Monte....She's gonna be sicccccccccck...I'll P.M ya some pics


Nice. Send them to my cell if u want 513-484-2414


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Here they are.


20 batterys in one car lol!!! you ghey!! that would build 3.333333333333333333 6 battery cars :shh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah lol. But what fun is that


----------



## DIPN714

20 BATTERYS IN ONE CAR;;HEY U GOTA DO WHAT U GOTA DO;;GET YO INCHES;;;;WHERE U AT PINKY;;THE SURF BOARD WANTS SOME;;;;;NEW AND IMPROVED'''''WITH SOME ....BMH;;;;


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Here I am lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U runnin bmh now Al?


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> U runnin bmh now Al?


YES SIR


----------



## DIPN714

HEY FOO'S WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO KEEP THEM INCHES ;;;;;;GROWING;;;.


----------



## flaked85

DIPN714 said:


> HEY FOO'S WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO KEEP THEM INCHES ;;;;;;GROWING;;;.



BIG AL YOU'RE A FUNNY DUDE.:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

flaked85 said:


> BIG AL YOU'RE A FUNNY DUDE.:h5:


I MIGHT B FUMMY BUT THE ELCO WILL REACH DA SKY


----------



## Hannibal Lector

flaked85 said:


> BIG AL YOU'RE A FUNNY DUDE.:h5:


I said that too.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's some pics of the motor Pank...I want to hit bumper in 1 lick and hold a wheelie....

Twin Off-road race Holley's ,just put on the new billet metering blocks for quick change jetting









Got to keep that AC too....









Lemme know what ya think Pink !!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That training day monte engine is siiiiiiik!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

LS foo..it;s a 87 monte ...u chipper


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I know brah, im jus fkn with u. Lol


----------



## stevie d

The valve covers are upside down lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Fukin right son ..that looks damn good


----------



## flaked85

DIPN714 said:


> I MIGHT B FUMMY BUT THE ELCO WILL REACH DA SKY



SHOW YOU RT BIG AL.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## matdogg

Is that what your new tattoo is going to look like.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Your a Dork


----------



## DIPN714

comming for u pinky;;L,A HOME DEPO SUNDAY MAY 6


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well u better pack a lunch lol


----------



## Iride

DIPN714 said:


> comming for u pinky;;L,A HOME DEPO SUNDAY MAY 6


















:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

GOT MY LUNCH


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. Well I know u ain't coming over here. So I guess Il see in Vegas


----------



## DIPN714

bring ur dinner;;;keep doing what u doing bro;;;cause it aint easy[[[$$$$$$$$$$$$] fill me


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You know it homie


----------



## yetti

DIPN714 said:


> bring ur dinner;;;keep doing what u doing bro;;;cause it aint easy[[[$$$$$$$$$$$$] fill me


Its (FEEL ME) not fill me. Lol. Forsure needed a (no ****) behind that one. Lol


----------



## DIPN714

yetti said:


> Its (FEEL ME) not fill me. Lol. Forsure needed a (no ****) behind that one. Lol


ok bro;;


----------



## yetti

DIPN714 said:


> ok bro;;


Its a joke Al. Lol


----------



## rivman

yetti said:


> Its a joke Al. Lol


Yetti, please attach the 14 ;;;;;;;;;;;;;; so that Al can better understand your humor.

kthanxbye:facepalm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You know


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> You know


:facepalm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Don't be hatin lol.


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


What up J


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hello Mr. **Pinky**!!! *:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *Hello Mr. **Pinky**!!! *:wave:


yea hello


----------



## 85REGAL

What up J!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *Hello Mr. **Pinky**!!! *:wave:


Well hello erika ,,


----------



## Erika CCE

*How u been? I heard u were in town again and couldn't even come and say hi*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> You know


If u gonna hop on the surf board ,you a little short...no ****...LOL 

I just wanted to get in here an say it....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *How u been? I heard u were in town again and couldn't even come and say hi*


I was there for hours where were u at lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> If u gonna hop on the surf board ,you a little short...no ****...LOL
> 
> I just wanted to get in here an say it....


You might be surprised


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I think I might go break someone off tomorrow ,,take the pink out for a little drive lol. Yep that's going down ha ha


----------



## yetti

They didn't work like they should have. But how many other radicals drive to the shows? Had a blast like always with my Westside brothers.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That was fantastic driving them bitches to the show lol blew solenoids and chipped out. But oh well we still had a great time hanging out as usual


----------



## Pinky Bitches

And I'm bringing my other 63 home ,,Justin put a 44 moonroof in ,metal not glass


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> That was fantastic driving them bitches to the show lol blew solenoids and chipped out. But oh well we still had a great time hanging out as usual


It was a very entertaining weekend. Lol


----------



## Royalty

Here's one I took loading up.


----------



## Royalty

Double


----------



## WSL63

yetti said:


> They didn't work like they should have. But how many other radicals drive to the shows? Had a blast like always with my Westside brothers.


Thanks for having us....Had a great time hope to see you guys SOON.....


----------



## Royalty

Maybe maybe...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky Bitches said:


> I think I might go break someone off tomorrow ,,take the pink out for a little drive lol. Yep that's going down ha ha


Well I was half right lol. Took her for Alittle drive ,,only thing I broke was the car ha ha.


----------



## WSL63

Royalty said:


> Maybe maybe...


You mean.... Yes I will use my magic hands to get your car done in time...lol Then I will use my bionic Moonroof powers to get teds done too...


----------



## Royalty

Lmao! I'll try.


----------



## dlinehustler

WSL63 said:


> Then I will use my bionic Moonroof powers to get teds done too...


:cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

Royalty said:


> Lmao! I'll try.



:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

yetti said:


> They didn't work like they should have. But how many other radicals drive to the shows? Had a blast like always with my Westside brothers.


Slow down, you were flying in them vids ryan sent. lol!!!!


----------



## yetti

dlinehustler said:


> Slow down, you were flying in them vids ryan sent. lol!!!!


I got back brakes so I can. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

yetti said:


> I got back brakes so I can. Lol


:shocked: I know right, crazy concept lol!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I got front brakes that smoke a lot lol. But we was cruising lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm gona start entering the street double class.


----------



## WSL63

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm gona start entering the street double class.


LOL....


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm gona start entering the street double class.


You drove farther. Lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Thanks for planning the big sneak attack,it added some drama for our show.Only problem is you came all that way and did nothing.lol FAIL!!!!!!!!!! it was a good time though,next time holla at us also.you could have came and kicked it with the BIG M still the midwest kings.lol






V8 on then 14x7 REV low rider wheels not standards.







The 2 cars we had there worked












:roflmao: on the real it was cool that you came probable the biggest number of hoppers ever at a show in K.C.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Homie any time you wana put your big boy pants on and put your so called king of the Midwest title up and bring that 90 inch Lincoln out of hiding. I would be more than happy to break u off and u know its gona happen that's why it hasn't been out since I came back .. I can come back to kc anytime do it right in front of your shop....


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Homie any time you wana put your big boy pants on and put your so called king of the Midwest title up and bring that 90 inch Lincoln out of hiding. I would be more than happy to break u off and u know its gona happen that's why it hasn't been out since I came back .. I can come back to kc anytime do it right in front of your shop....


WELL PINKY IF U DONT GET HIM I WILL SURF ALL OVER THAT LINCOLN///LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

See the cool thing about being me ,even though the the solenoids stuck and burnt and the car didn't work. , I don't care lol see I don't have to win (even though I usually do lol)I just have to show up ...Il hop anyone ,anytime ,anywhere ,you'll never see me run and hide from a hop cause homie I'm everywhere ,,,and Il win some and Il lose some ,,buy I'm gona have fun doing it lol.


----------



## DIPN714

thats so true u cant always winn and u got to b able to take a loss some fools cant;; and still dont win;;u all right pinky i dont care what they say about u;;;pinky in da house;';;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## southsiderider

PINKY INC TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thank you sirs


----------



## southsiderider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Your a funny guy pink,you were out the game for how many years?but you didnt hide ha ha.we dont hide from anyone either but we have a shop that actually puts out alot of work,and that comes first bro.The last 3 years when we was hopping everywhere ,vegas ,denver ,dallas none of you was out right?And i like the way our inches get smaller everytime you talk about it.lol fact first car doing 100 out here was us,and all of you are just playing catch up.when we have time to mess with the lincoln agian we will and i'll tell you what well come to your So called shop so all your own will see us put you into retirement agian.lol
And to think we gave you a pass sunday we could have hopped all over your broke ass and had pics and video of it but we didnt,even though you all would do that.it's all gravy bro hell the midwests king lincoln has sat for over 6 months now and we could have brought it out and beat both of you,lol man thats just sad.see ya soon pink.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

man i never thought id see the day when somebody from the westcoast is swanging from the midwests jock.lol maybe it's because me and pink have both beatin you .lol I SAID IT lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lmfao I will never get shop called homie. No ones that ballsy ...JULY 21 WESTSIDE PICNIC or like I said I will shop call u lol


----------



## Iride

:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lmfao I will never get shop called homie. No ones that ballsy ...JULY 21 WESTSIDE PICNIC or like I said I will shop call u lol


:buttkick::drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lmfao I will never get shop called homie. No ones that ballsy ...JULY 21 WESTSIDE PICNIC or like I said I will shop call u lol


R eally well that's what's gonna happen homie,and unlike you and that blue cutty .well let you know way before were coming,so that way we can both be
ready.and once agian sorry you came all that way just to get clowned.lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well good luck with that one lol. Do I have to wait for you guys to fly someone in to get the linclon working again ha ha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Haaaa haaaaa oohhh shit ,it just hit me lol Haaa Haaaa you just said you were gona shop call me Haaa Haaa whoo In my best Ryan Stevens laugh eeeeeee eeee eeeh lol.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hmmmmmm


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

:drama::sprint::inout:lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just finished all the hydraulics and cleaned her up. Now just gotta finish the hanging plaque mount


----------



## Erika CCE

Hope you have a safe & great weekend!!! 
Thanks, 
*From CCE TEAM!!!*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thank u erika


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Thank u erika


*Ur welcome Mr. Pinky*


----------



## southsiderider

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just finished all the hydraulics and cleaned her up. Now just gotta finish the hanging plaque mount


:worship:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Getting ready to head to Louisville for back bumper bash


----------



## DIPN714

pinky i wouldnt take that mess;;aint u da man out there;;;;yea folks ;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's what I keep telling them that al lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Broke a balljoint and tranny went out on the pink car at back bumper bash lol. Seem to be on a bad luck streak lol. Oh well we will just go boating


----------



## lowroder

Hi there Looks good i remember hittn the swiches in the Hamilton Area back in the day...
I know u probly have all the hydro stuff u need but i have some olde inventory from CCE when i was a Dist for them in Toledo ohio ...
See Thread "misc Hydro parts" if interested bro Thanks ...Keep representin the Ohio Lowriders...


----------



## livin_low

pinky how does a trip home go from 1 1/2 hours to an all day event. i think rick might be to blame


----------



## 1sexytre

HA ha its Ted's fault all hIs fault had a blast


----------



## livin_low

yeah that must be it. i had a blast


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah deffinatley Teds fault lol motha fuka Jones


----------



## Pinky Bitches

So I'm unloading the cars off the trailer this morning ,saw this big son a bitch hanging out behind me lol.


----------



## livin_low

better you than me


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Teds glasshouse ,the pink ,and my 63


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> HA ha its Ted's fault all hIs fault had a blast


Fuck you Rick your FUCKING FIRED!!!!!! Get off the FUCKING trailer NOW!!!!!! Turn the wheel Rick turn the FUCKING wheel Rick! hahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah deffinatley Teds fault lol motha fuka Jones


Muthafuka Jones says, I dont know what the fuck ya'll doing over their but weee keeps tire wet on all 6 spare trailer tires. Trailer my shit to the car wash playa lol :cheesy::roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> So I'm unloading the cars off the trailer this morning ,saw this big son a bitch hanging out behind me lol.


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


> Fuck you Rick your FUCKING FIRED!!!!!! Get off the FUCKING trailer NOW!!!!!! Turn the wheel Rick turn the FUCKING wheel Rick! hahahahahahahahah!!!!


PInky 
WEll that bitch did the alligator death roll bout broke my hand lol I'm safer on the trailer


----------



## KERRBSS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Teds glasshouse ,the pink ,and my 63


That looks crazy!!!


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> So I'm unloading the cars off the trailer this morning ,saw this big son a bitch hanging out behind me lol.


so what kind is that pink do you know fucking thing is huge dude i hate snakes probably living in that pool


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## dlinehustler

SIX1RAG said:


> That looks crazy!!!


I always liked this one, 3 of gm's biggest cars, on a 3 car.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

J give me a call tomorrow when u get a chance 864-367-5986


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Got 20 dekas/Orielly batteries for sale , all test good ,high cca , these are out of the black cutlass ...$75 each


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> Got 20 dekas/Orielly batteries for sale , all test good ,high cca , these are out of the black cutlass ...$75 each


They are reading over 1200 cca these are the real deal you can't get these any more


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100




----------



## NaptownSwangin

I got a new phone and lost Crabtree's number. Can someone shoot me a text at 3174370288 or PM me?


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up.


Sup chip !!!! whats crackin with da pank


----------



## DJ Englewood

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup chip !!!! whats crackin with da pank


That bitch is broke lol. Broke a lower. Which in turn bent the rim ,which led to busting the tire lol. Not to shabby though ,they were the original lowersvfrom when we first built the car lol. Made some new ones,,now she needs a new pair of shoes,,,oh and from all the street riding I did in KC the tranny took a crap lol. ...then she's back to business.


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> That bitch is broke lol. Broke a lower. Which in turn bent the rim ,which led to busting the tire lol. Not to shabby though ,they were the original lowersvfrom when we first built the car lol. Made some new ones,,now she needs a new pair of shoes,,,oh and from all the street riding I did in KC the tranny took a crap lol. ...then she's back to business.


It was fun wasn't it.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> That bitch is broke lol. Broke a lower. Which in turn bent the rim ,which led to busting the tire lol. Not to shabby though ,they were the original lowersvfrom when we first built the car lol. Made some new ones,,now she needs a new pair of shoes,,,oh and from all the street riding I did in KC the tranny took a crap lol. ...then she's back to business.


You a rider for sure homie...:thumbsup:



yetti said:


> It was fun wasn't it.


Now seeing all 3 in a gas hop would be sick as fuck


----------



## Iride

yetti said:


> It was fun wasn't it.


Thats ghey & cool at the same time :sprint:


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> That bitch is broke lol. Broke a lower. Which in turn bent the rim ,which led to busting the tire lol. Not to shabby though ,they were the original lowersvfrom when we first built the car lol. Made some new ones,,now she needs a new pair of shoes,,,oh and from all the street riding I did in KC the tranny took a crap lol. ...then she's back to business.


Talk to your brother chad, we found some standard Daytons in the garage were the 65 is at, couldnt tell what size they were I think their 14's chad thinks their 15's I dunno?????


----------



## matdogg

We got a set off black betty ....but the spokes may be a little loose .lol


----------



## juandik

just put that beast on stock steels with the old regal spoke hubcaps...


----------



## dlinehustler

I have some PRIME 5 stars he can use :h5: Does CP still have the gold center cragar SS's?? :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

I have these pank 14x7 rev put some w/w on'em. Then we can race it on thrusday nights at edgewater & hop 100+ :x:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. Sweet


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I got four sets...black with rust, rust with all rust spokes, chrome with rust spokes, all chrome


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I m. Just getting.g new ones for now. Lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

If anyone can help ,I need a turbo 350 for the pink ASAP


----------



## 187_Regal

Pinky Bitches said:


> If anyone can help ,I need a turbo 350 for the pink ASAP


hit up one of those cali dudes......they got plenty of that shit laying around because they dont use em lol


----------



## 187_Regal

shipping would suck lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ha ha


----------



## PIGEON

IL GET PICS OF MY NEW LOCKUP .....THANKS AGAIN


----------



## matdogg

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=496338&stc=1&d=1339592051

You may need this smoky .lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You just get ur garage clean ,let's get this 63 going lol.


----------



## matdogg

I'm on it .lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

R.I.P. JIMMY 








JUST FOUND THIS THOUGHT MAYBE SOMEONE WOULD ENJOY SEEING IT ....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nice one


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> If anyone can help ,I need a turbo 350 for the pink ASAP


 We can go get that one :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

:buttkick:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up al


----------



## DIPN714

man just trying to keep it real,,,,u got to get the viedo from lowrider scene;;;u are getting down in it bro;;


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> man just trying to keep it real,,,,u got to get the viedo from lowrider scene;;;u are getting down in it bro;;


How do I go about getting that ,,


----------



## Pinky Bitches

JUST ordered it homie ,thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> R.I.P. JIMMY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FOUND THIS THOUGHT MAYBE SOMEONE WOULD ENJOY SEEING IT ....



*What that car doing 65" ....You know Jimmy was only 4ft tall......Just Playin...Miss the homie*



Pinky Bitches said:


> How do I go about getting that ,,



_*Happy Fathers day my brotha's*_


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You to Bro


----------



## WSL63

TTT...For No Motors And Pumpheads.......


----------



## matdogg

Lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

WE GOT WHAT U WANT IN CALI;;BIG AL;;7146049092;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ALL DAY AND ALL NITE$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Come and enjoy Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangre *Inside and Outside *Car Show at Club Premier in East Dundee, Illinois on Saturday July 28, 2012. Show will be *covered by Streetlow Magazine and Roll'n Videos*. Over 30 catagories including Best of Show, Best Set- Up, Best Paint, Best Chrome, Best Mural, Best Interior, Best Engine, Best Audio and Best Club Participation. Live music, games, prizes, raffles, food and *Car Hopping Competition. *Please NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL. Vendor are more then welcome for more info call 224-522-0299


















Space is limited inside only show cars with displays please call for info.​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WSL63 said:


> TTT...For No Motors And Pumpheads.......


:ugh:



matdogg said:


> Lol.


:wave:



Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


:facepalm:

Tryin to get my smiley count up...LMAO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ha ha


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up brotha


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## 1sexytre

cabroe trip yah boy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir gona be fun


----------



## dlinehustler

ca-bruing........ Latin for drinking in the water :thumbsup:

I just cant wait to piss on myself!!!! thats all im going for.........................................................................................:shh:


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


> ca-bruing........ Latin for drinking in the water :thumbsup:
> 
> I just cant wait to piss on myself!!!! thats all im going for.........................................................................................:shh:


THought you done that on the regular lol jk


----------



## smokinsrt

Make sure to tell all the ladies what town your reppin that'll get all the hoes...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah. Just don't mention Hamilton lol. They take take off running


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> THought you done that on the regular lol jk



:shh:


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah. Just don't mention Hamilton lol. They take take off running



:roflmao:LOOOOOOSER!!!!! Mush mouth!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It can happen to anybody lol


----------



## 1sexytre

HOly shit that was a great idea had a blast cabrewin


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir ,that was a hell of a good time


----------



## 1sexytre

need to have a picnic meeting


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes we do lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## KandyKutty

we setting the bar for the picnic this year a little more than normal


----------



## KandyKutty

put that in the picnic area lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That is awesome lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Getting ready to take the 63 to a video shoot ,for trey g and steezo ,Il post pics when I return


----------



## 1sexytre

we going to thursday night lightz


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir I am


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Making music videos suck lol.


----------



## smokinsrt

Gonna be hot better bring extra refreshments or you'll be stuck with Fosters again.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

you aint gotta worry bout no chips ronnie your a rat rodder


----------



## 1sexytre

r.i.p. chelo :angel:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Westside lost a club brother today. Our prayers go out to chellos family


----------



## 416impala

BBQ in Toronto


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> WE GOT WHAT U WANT IN CALI;;BIG AL;;7146049092;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ALL DAY AND ALL
> tes sirNITE$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


yes sir


----------



## 1sexytre

WHere are we all gonna meet at to go to chello's services Thursday like we did for Joe's a few years back


----------



## Pinky Bitches

No clue


----------



## 1sexytre

when we gonna have a meeting


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

phatz said:


> BBQ in Toronto


I need to get a passport!!!!


----------



## smokinsrt

Need to get ya some sequins for when ya go out.


----------



## CadillacTom

dlinehustler said:


> I need to get a passport!!!!


Gonna be dope; just got across the border:biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre

CadillacTom said:


> Gonna be dope; just got across the border:biggrin:




hmmmmmmm dope and the border huh yep sounds like a good time lol sounds like money to me


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


Suuup Chip,,,seen a video of your car BBQ'n..... You get them bugs worked out yet?? 

Stay up PANK


----------



## dlinehustler

smokinsrt said:


> Need to get ya some sequins for when ya go out.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: As big as that bitch was I prob could just use her's! lol!


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> hmmmmmmm dope and the border huh yep sounds like a good time lol sounds like money to me


ole cheap mufuka


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Suuup Chip,,,seen a video of your car BBQ'n..... You get them bugs worked out yet??
> 
> Stay up PANK


Not yet , should be ready for our picnic next weekend


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not yet , should be ready for our picnic next weekend


whats the info on your picnic.. think we might try to go


----------



## livin_low

July 21 

Joyce park 
180 Joe nuxhall way
Hamilton Ohio 45014


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100

livin_low said:


> July 21
> 
> Joyce park
> 180 Joe nuxhall way
> Hamilton Ohio 45014


thanks for the info


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


man we was gonna try to make it this weekend but the high vol oil pump went out the dually and i aint drivin no rollback all the way up there


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's cool. Well see u in august


----------



## dlinehustler

Fukn ******!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Fukn ****** ,word of the day lol


----------



## dlinehustler

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pjay

U guys ready for ur picnic ??


----------



## 1sexytre

Pjay said:


> U guys ready for ur picnic ??



its not friday yet we still got time lol ask this question sat morning at 8am lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm having pumphead issues lol.


----------



## 87monteonthree

right with that :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm having pumphead issues lol.


:facepalm: stoopied pank car!!!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave: *Just stopping by to say hi! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm having pumphead issues lol.


.

*lol.... 
*







*
We got u ready Buddy.... That's what we call CCE V.I.P treatment.
Have an awesome time at the picnic... ** Team CCE Bi*%$! *


----------



## DIPN714

NOTHING LIKE BEING DA FAVORITE;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's cool. Well see u in august


it aint cool i hate a fuckin ford .......


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> .
> 
> *lol....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> We got u ready Buddy.... That's what we call CCE V.I.P treatment.
> Have an awesome time at the picnic... ** Team CCE Bi*%$! *


go pinky;;u getting love;;;rub on it for me ok


----------



## Mideast




----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm a chipper lol


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Post pixs....


----------



## dlinehustler

We bumpering or breaking, which one's it gonna be!!


----------



## Pjay

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm a chipper lol


We all knew that already :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah yeah


----------



## 87monteonthree

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah yeah


 what inch did you go to reinforce your frame


----------



## CCE_GiRL

DIPN714 said:


> go pinky;;u getting love;;;rub on it for me ok



*That's right.... U just need to talk to the right person  *


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> *That's right.... U just need to talk to the right person  *


i love u tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Pinky Bitches

87monteonthree said:


> what inch did you go to reinforce your frame


3/8 rear humps back ,1/4 middle,,3/16 front


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> 3/8 rear humps back ,1/4 middle,,3/16 front


1/2 innch my bro:h5:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Pinky here is the info for BOB's show.

**BOBofit update***
Ok folks, we have confirmed a location it is: City Road Chapel United Methodist Church 13900 Dixie Hwy Louisville KY 40272. It was donated to us & seems perfect for what we need- 2.5 acres of land- large pavement area for hop, covered concession area with stage for band/dj, vendor area, spectator parking in front of church (separate from show cars) area for bouncy/air balloon, indoor restrooms & recreation area with banquet tables for auction!! Show hours 11am-5pm, Registeration/Donation beginning @ 10am, Auction from 1-3, Hop @ 3 and Awards @ 4. The After party will be at the Louisville Pizza Pub 2500 Crittenden Dr Louisville Ky 40217 beginning at 8pm til ?? After party compliments of DJ Trouble. 

I will post a flyer as soon as its completed THANKS


----------



## CCE_GiRL

DIPN714 said:


> go pinky;;u getting love;;;rub on it for me ok



*yeah... It's not that easy Mr *:nono:* It's called Business Relationship..... 
But nice try though *


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> *yeah... It's not that easy Mr *:nono:* It's called Business Relationship.....
> But nice try though *


BUSINESS RELATIONSHIP WORKS FOR ME I AM NOT LOOKING TO FALL IN LOVE OR HAVE SOME ONE FALL;;OK


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Come and enjoy Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangre *Inside and Outside Car Show at Club Premier in East Dundee, Illinois this Saturday July 28, 2012. Show will be covered by Streetlow Magazine and Roll'n Videos. Over 30 catagories including Best of Show, Best Set- Up, Best Paint, Best Chrome, Best Mural, Best Interior, Best Engine, Best Audio and Best Club Participation. Live music, games, prizes, raffles, food and Car Hopping Competition. Please NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL. Vendor are more then welcome for more info call 224-522-0299








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Good Luck Guys.... Have fun n' be safe :] *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## MR87LS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


What up J sorry i missd picnic got a new toy I'm working on did you hear Black Sunday is back, I'll text you the date


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cool


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## SouthSide76

Can we all get the date for Black Sunday ?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

DIPN714 said:


> BUSINESS RELATIONSHIP WORKS FOR ME I AM NOT LOOKING TO FALL IN LOVE OR HAVE SOME ONE FALL;;OK


:roflmao::roflmao::boink:


----------



## yetti

SouthSide76 said:


> Can we all get the date for Black Sunday ?


Go to the Individuals Picnic instead Chris, way more fun.


----------



## SouthSide76

When is that ?


----------



## yetti

SouthSide76 said:


> When is that ?


August 19th.


----------



## SouthSide76

Where is it ?


----------



## yetti

SouthSide76 said:


> Where is it ?


Spanish Lake. Real nice park out in the burbs. They cruise the whole city the night before.


----------



## DJ Englewood

will Pinky be in the house


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm not sure on that one. Gotta be ready for Vegas. And with a shortage of parts these days ,iv missed a bunch of shows


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sexytre

Yo


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup Jason long time no see homie  ;-)


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

lets get loaded bitchs


----------



## matdogg

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> lets get loaded bitchs


More like ...we need parts bitches.lol


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm not sure on that one. Gotta be ready for Vegas. And with a shortage of parts these days ,iv missed a bunch of shows


pinky gona come get served in vegas;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714

PINKY WHAT PARTS U NEED BRO;;;LET ME NO I WILL FINE THEM 4 YOU


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> pinky gona come get served in vegas;;;BIG AL SAID IT


I'm hoping your ready for dissapointment again this year


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Boff you be chippen


----------



## MUFASA

Witha one off roadster elco w custom paint, and a pink stupid looking gbody w the wheels under the bumper .....

 .... :wave: u gotta admit, that sounds funny if u say it out loud... :inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's like junk yard wars but the cars are way more stupid


----------



## MUFASA

Pretty soon it wont be about height....itll be who can look more ridiculous.....lots of top competitors for that class !!!


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Westside doing our thing at obsession fest ...Pinky and black betty


----------



## rivman

Hopping against each other???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah ,,lot of shit talkers that didn't show. So we put on our own show


----------



## rivman

Yup, lot a that goes on.down south. Thought about posting something when I saw u guys were going down but, wasn't really my place.


----------



## matdogg

rivman said:


> Yup, lot a that goes on.down south. Thought about posting something when I saw u guys were going down but, wasn't really my place.


We kind of figured that but it was fun to talk Shit to our self.lol
The bottom line is no one can hang with us.lol


----------



## rivman

matdogg said:


> We kind of figured that but it was fun to talk Shit to our self.lol
> The bottom line is no one can hang with us.lol


Lol. 

And yeah, you guys are doing it!!

Going to Vegas this year again?


----------



## matdogg

rivman said:


> Lol.
> 
> And yeah, you guys are doing it!!
> 
> Going to Vegas this year again?


Were talking about it trying to decide if we want to take cars or fly ...its a long ass drive.lol


----------



## DJ Englewood

DIPN714 said:


> pinky gona come get served in vegas;;;BIG AL SAID IT


:shocked: man i think i may need to come see this first hand


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DJ Englewood said:


> :shocked: man i think i may need to come see this first hand


If I go he's just gona lose ,,I guarantee it


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> If I go he's just gona lose ,,I guarantee it


Nobody on the west coast has ever lost. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

:werd: Just axe'em


----------



## Pinky Bitches

yetti said:


> Nobody on the west coast has ever lost. Lol


Oh they lost lol. It's all on rollin


----------



## DIPN714

not BIG AL FOOL,S;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;LMBO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky on the bumper hard in Michigan at the,low 4 life show


----------



## rivman

matdogg said:


> Were talking about it trying to decide if we want to take cars or fly ...its a long ass drive.lol


Yes it is....I do it every week. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


Fukn ******!!! Sorry, just havent seen you in a while to remind you about yourself! :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## low4life68lac

Westside looked damn good in Saginaw, see yall in Vegas.


----------



## 1sexytre

What's up pink


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> If I go he's just gona lose ,,I guarantee it


nothing like positi ve thinking pinky;;lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## Mideast

4750 VERNON AVE. McCook IL 60525


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## A&R

u guys looked very impressive here in chicago today good job:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Heading to Georgia this weekend for the bounded cc car show.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Looks to be the last show of the summer ,guess its time to get to work in the garage lol.


----------



## JUARITOS

Pinky Bitches said:


> Heading to Georgia this weekend for the bounded cc car show.


See you here homie


----------



## flaked85

PANKY NUGGA!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

PINKY U BRINGING UR RIDE TO VEGAS??WHO ELSE FOR OUT OF STATE CUMMING


----------



## DIPN714

LOOKS LIKE U PUSHED UR WHEELS BACK SOME;;I WENT BACK A FEW INCHES ON DA ELCO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not making Vegas this year. And yeah there back Alittle further


----------



## DIPN714

WHO CUMMING FROM OUT THAT WAY


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

GOOD SEEING YA THIS WEEKEND FOOOCKER ...ITS TOO BAD MATS GIRL WOULD LET HIM BACK IN GA !!!!


----------



## matdogg

Lol...I can go to Georgia any time I want I'm just waiting on someone to brake the 40 inch mark before I go back .lol


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> Lol...I can go to Georgia any time I want I'm just waiting on someone to brake the 40 inch mark before I go back .lol


:roflmao::drama:


----------



## Alejndo72

Pinky at Bounded Car Show in Dalton Ga !!!!


----------



## Alejndo72




----------



## DIPN714

GO MR. PINKY''''TO DA BUMPER


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

matdogg said:


> Lol...I can go to Georgia any time I want I'm just waiting on someone to brake the 40 inch mark before I go back .lol


tru tru but u keep talkin shit i just come bust your ass come spring in this 68 rag 























probabaly not gonna happen but it sounded good huh ???lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

flaked85 said:


> :roflmao::drama:



what hell u think is so funny tuff guy whahahahaha sup dana how ya been homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## rivman

matdogg said:


> Lol...I can go to Georgia any time I want I'm just waiting on someone to brake the 40 inch mark before I go back .lol


Grab a seat....gonna be a while. Lol


----------



## Mideast

pinky and mat came to the chi and did the damn thing! 
the hop from southside cruisers car show sep 23rd 2012 bring it to the max


----------



## flaked85

FULLYCLOWNIN said:


> what hell u think is so funny tuff guy whahahahaha sup dana how ya been homie



lol not much homie just gettin these cars ready for the 2013 season and lookin to show off some new window steel.how bout you?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Alejndo72 said:


> Pinky at Bounded Car Show in Dalton Ga !!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *Excellent Job Mr.Pinky :worship: lol *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

rivman said:


> Grab a seat....gonna be a while. Lol



hows your regal coming along??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*UPDATE: If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call List, 
PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** 
[email protected]

*** Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called***

*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm coming down to get mine lol


----------



## matdogg

Get some extra .lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Suuuup panky!!!! sup matt u guys comin to vegas again


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Suuuup panky!!!! sup matt u guys comin to vegas again


No sir. Got shit to do lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> No sir. Got shit to do lol


No beer for you.... Al said he was gonna bust ya ass... Any of the homies comin down?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> No beer for you.... Al said he was gonna bust ya ass... Any of the homies comin down?


West coast has to come over here if they wana beat me lol. Cause right now its Pinky 2,,westcoast 0 lol. No I think robs the only one making the trip ..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I might still try to fly out. But its gona be last minute lol


----------



## 63 gdaddy

fly out pinky


----------



## DIPN714

:run:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm on my way to Vegas ,,be there around 10am yay be there til Tuesday


----------



## bambalam

Have a $1 margarita for me pink.:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm on my way to Vegas ,,be there around 10am yay be there til Tuesday


*Have a safe trip Pinky** Take care.... **TEAM CCE BITCHES !!! *


----------



## DIPN714

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Have a safe trip Pinky** Take care.... **TEAM CCE BITCHES !!! *


i guess i dont get too serve u


----------



## bambalam

DIPN714 said:


> i guess i dont get too serve u




You can try all ya gotta do is drive to the Midwest. We'll break ya off all you want. Just make the trip.


----------



## LowIndyd

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm on my way to Vegas ,,be there around 10am yay be there til Tuesday


Probably see ya out there J. I'll be there Saturday morning though Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## matdogg

Just booked my flight be there Saturday pick me up from the air port cracker


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> Just booked my flight be there Saturday pick me up from the air port cracker


:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You got it homie


----------



## 63 gdaddy

whats up pinky im in vegas where r u staying im at the riviera call me in late me no whuts up 734 3529375 black mike


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm at sunset station with john Nichols and uce.


----------



## DIPN714

TOP OF DA MORNING TO YOU ALL FOOLS;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;CHARGEING DA BATTERYS;;


----------



## DIPN714

TELL RON HAVE MY GEARS READY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up al


----------



## DIPN714

HOW U DOING MR,PINKY


----------



## DIPN714

GETTING READY FOR THAT RIDE;;


----------



## DIPN714

HOPE ITS ALL GOING WELL SE YA SUNDAY;;;WITH DA ELCO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just enjoying my vacation brotha ,,Il see u at the show


----------



## DIPN714

COOL


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Sup J?:wave:


----------



## yetti

Westside Mint 76 said:


> Sup J?:wave:


Whos this guy? Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up randy. Just got back from Vegas,, ..I hopped big als car for him at the after hop. It was fun. Thanks again big al.


----------



## LunaticMark

Hey Pinky... great seeing you and hanging out at the after hop! That was by far the most fun i've ever had judging a hop! Plus we didnt hear PINEAPPLE... so it was a great day. LOL!!!


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up randy. Just got back from Vegas,, ..I hopped big als car for him at the after hop. It was fun. Thanks again big al.


any time mr pinky you had it really smashing da bumper;;;i take my hat off too you;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;PINKY DA MAN;;


----------



## stevie d

Wahaha he said pineapple lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You mean coconut and fist pumping. Sup AL and Pinky!!


----------



## DIPN714

DONT HATE DA \PLAYERS HATED DA GAME;;;DA GAME DONT STOP;;;TOO DA BUMPER;;;WHO SAID IT??????????????


----------



## Pinky Bitches

LunaticMark said:


> Hey Pinky... great seeing you and hanging out at the after hop! That was by far the most fun i've ever had judging a hop! Plus we didnt hear PINEAPPLE... so it was a great day. LOL!!!


Yeah the only ones saying pineapple was Matt and Andrew when they surfing on top of robs car and he hit the switch on them lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Spongebob n squidward. who is who???


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup j how u been,hope everything is good


----------



## LunaticMark

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah the only ones saying pineapple was Matt and Andrew when they surfing on top of robs car and he hit the switch on them lol


That was funny ass shit!!! I knew we shoulda laid money on if they stayed up there... LOL!


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> DONT HATE DA \PLAYERS HATED DA GAME;;;DA GAME DONT STOP;;;TOO DA BUMPER;;;WHO SAID IT??????????????


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

I said YO!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What up buddy lol


----------



## D4LWoode

HIIII PINKYYYYYY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's crackin buddy


----------



## MR87LS

Pink what up my dude


----------



## Por313Vida

Whats up Pinky!! where bouts is your shop? Im heading back home tomorrow from Louisville and i thought i would swing by and pay a visit.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Were actually heading.g towards Louisville to go offroading lol. But thanks for thinking of me ha ha


----------



## Por313Vida

Pinky Bitches said:


> Were actually heading.g towards Louisville to go offroading lol. But thanks for thinking of me ha ha


LOL its getting pretty muddy right now too!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It was super muddy but pretty awesome lol.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

chad get that jeep done?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

No lol. We took mine ..


----------



## big pimpin

I'm jealous! I haven't been off road in almost two years.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

yours:thumbsdown:


Pinky Bitches said:


> No lol. We took mine ..


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler

How many "mudholes" did you get stuck in *PAUSE* :ugh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

big pimpin said:


> I'm jealous! I haven't been off road in almost two years.


No car shows til febuary ,,so its offroading season ,,lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

95 SS Swangin said:


> yours:thumbsdown:


I don't want to hear it. You would have fun and you know it lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> :dunno:


This isn't cali buddy. We only get to lowride a few months out of the year ,so we dedicate a few months for boating ,and offroading lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

dlinehustler said:


> How many "mudholes" did you get stuck in *PAUSE* :ugh:


Wtf lol


----------



## livin_low

Hey pink need to get you to make me a set of uppers for the 62


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!

​









FYI. today we are closing a little early @4:30 Eastern Time. 

​

** Please Be safe out there tonight....both trick-or-treaters and drivers! ***
​


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup Pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up Bro


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Panky bitches


----------



## Erika CCE

*It was nice meeting you! *


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *It was nice meeting you! *


:drama:


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 














​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hello Plinky! lol oh my bad... I meant PINKY :thumbsup: It was nice to see you the other day. Next time u come I'll take u out for Lunch Next door so we can eat some of those Amazing Hot Dogs!!!  lol TTYL


----------



## matdogg

CCE_GiRL said:


> Hello Plinky! lol oh my bad... I meant PINKY :thumbsup: It was nice to see you the other day. Next time u come I'll take u out for Lunch Next door so we can eat some of those Amazing Hot Dogs!!!  lol TTYL


We all know PINKY loves weiners.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

CCE_GiRL said:


> Hello Plinky! lol oh my bad... I meant PINKY :thumbsup: It was nice to see you the other day. Next time u come I'll take u out for Lunch Next door so we can eat some of those Amazing Hot Dogs!!!  lol TTYL


Ok sounds good. And Matts just jealous ,lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

matdogg said:


> We all know PINKY loves weiners.lol





Pinky Bitches said:


> Ok sounds good. And Matts just jealous ,lol


*LMFOA .!!!! :roflmao: yeah Matt don't be Jealous .lol  *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Casper woo hoo. Be here before we know it


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Casper woo hoo. Be here before we know it


*yeap yeap... ya'll better get ur shit ready *


----------



## bambalam

You still wanna hit up maryland for battle of the hydros next weekend.


----------



## matdogg

bambalam said:


> You still wanna hit up maryland for battle of the hydros next weekend.


You better get over here and fix your car before you do that fucker.lol


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave: *Hello!*


----------



## WSL63

Ted thanks for calling me back within 15 mins....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

You shush it up ,I know what u want and I don't have it lol. Il call u *** lol


----------



## ROB_LOU

I'm building my 1st hopper and bought a adel. Got 2 street pumps for the back but clueless on what kind of pump I should use on the front. Any recommendations?


----------



## Zoom

stoppin by to say hi! :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ROB_LOU said:


> I'm building my 1st hopper and bought a adel. Got 2 street pumps for the back but clueless on what kind of pump I should use on the front. Any recommendations?


Need Alittle more info. What kind of inches u looking to hit. How many batteries,etc. But mire than likely I'd run a CCE PISTON PUMP


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Good day to all


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Need Alittle more info. What kind of inches u looking to hit. How many batteries,etc. But mire than likely I'd run a CCE PISTON PUMP


Good answer ...

Whats crackin Mr.Pink....
how's the east cost weather ????? We had a cold front and was like 60 Today!!!! damn ,I had to close the windows at the house....Don't know how you' all do it..


----------



## ROB_LOU

Pinky Bitches said:


> Need Alittle more info. What kind of inches u looking to hit. How many batteries,etc. But mire than likely I'd run a CCE PISTON PUMP


I want it on the bumper but I'm looking to do more than 40. As of right now I have 10 batts but its setup for 14


----------



## ROB_LOU

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Good answer ...
> 
> Whats crackin Mr.Pink....
> how's the east cost weather ????? We had a cold front and was like 60 Today!!!! damn ,I had to close the windows at the house....Don't know how you' all do it..


Lolz. 60 is warm in St. Louis :cheesy:


----------



## ROB_LOU




----------



## ROB_LOU




----------



## ROB_LOU




----------



## regallowlow187

ROB_LOU said:


>


----------



## ROB_LOU

regall:naughty:owlow187 said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Good answer ...
> 
> Whats crackin Mr.Pink....
> how's the east cost weather ????? We had a cold front and was like 60 Today!!!! damn ,I had to close the windows at the house....Don't know how you' all do it..[/QUOTE
> What's up buddy.
> 
> This cold weather sucks real bad. I'm trying to move my ass out that way , well see what happens ..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

SEND ME A #11 GEAR MY BROTHER;;CAN U HANDLE THAT;;WHO SAID IT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Iv only got 2 myself buddy


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

did u see the vegas viedo.s


----------



## DIPN714

sed tv and big fish;;;got u doing it


----------



## DIPN714

did u see the viedos of vegas;;;;sed tv or big fish;;ur a super star in cali now;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Pinky Bitches

I haven't seen any of them yet. What's sed tv ??


----------



## 1sexytre

Pink what's thoughts on the fuerte pump for hopping


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Never used it ,but for street should be fine


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just kidding lol. That's whats in the pink car and we know it works


----------



## KingsWood

no piston in the monte?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Piston yes. Fuerte blocks


----------



## 1sexytre

So good for sis Lincoln to do a little hoppin


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Super busy day yesterday......Ready for Day#2 of our early 
BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!!! 

***Prices too Low to Advertised *** 
Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma
*







*
*


----------



## DIPN714

SEND UR ADDRESS AN I WILL SEND TOO YOU;;BOTH VIEDOS


----------



## KingsWood

I see. I was bout to say damn ***** u are da man lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Al u have a pm my brotha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

KingsWood said:


> I see. I was bout to say damn ***** u are da man lol


It's cool. I still am lol


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/352274-carl-casper-car-show-2013-louisville-ky.html


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## DIPN714

:worship:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## livin_low

Hope your having a happy thanksgiving pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hello Mr. Pinky!* :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hi erika. How's things in ky


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Whats good Westside?


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

NaptownSwangin said:


> Whats good Westside?


You know, its offroading season over here lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hi erika. How's things in ky


*Oh u know same as always!!!* *Hey BTW we got comp & HD motors*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *Oh u know same as always!!!* *Hey BTW we got comp & HD motors*


Sweeet baby Jesus lol


----------



## MR87LS

What up Pinky


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Sweeet baby Jesus lol


*LOL* :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup pank!!!


----------



## texasboi

Nice, real nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up


----------



## matdogg

Me Pinky and my Bro picked up my new 60 WESTSIDES new hopperhno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Moved the elco frame from the wall to the floor on jack stands lol.


----------



## WSL63

Pinky Bitches said:


> Moved the elco frame from the wall to the floor on jack stands lol.


:rimshot:


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

And the elco mission has begun lol. Plenty of time


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Pinky what single pump street cars are you all bringing to Casper? You all did have any this past one.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I think were bringing a town car street single


----------



## WSL63

Pinky Bitches said:


> I think were bringing a town car street single


Is Juandik Bringing Out His Single Gay this Year???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol.


----------



## matdogg

WSL63 said:


> Is Juandik Bringing Out His Single Gay this Year???


:wave:


----------



## WSL63

matdogg said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Pretty cool videos of Carl Casper 2012! **
I'll see you guys soon!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep can't wait


----------



## juandik

i seriously hate you people....:banghead: i need a second job.


----------



## WSL63

juandik said:


> i seriously hate you people....:banghead: i need a second job.


We Miss You 2........


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> And the elco mission has begun lol. Plenty of time


Pics or ain't happening lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

U know where my garage is lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> U know where my garage is lol


That on east ave Hamilton right lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ha ha yep ,its almost as shitty as middletown lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ha ha yep ,its almost as shitty as middletown lol


Nothing can be as shitty as this shit hole town


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Whoo its cold


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Its the low 70's right now at night. perfect weather if u live hawaii. lol


----------



## livin_low

Yeah its real cold


----------



## livin_low

Merry Christmas pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Merry Xmas to everyone


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Holy hell the snow is here


----------



## livin_low

Yes it is


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

sup guys! hows much snow are you guys getting, its bad up here. f.y.i! i hate snow!


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## livin_low

sometimes i hate Ohio


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I got around 8 inches of snow here. And yes I hate snow also ,


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Elcamino progress ,rear mounts being made


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Mounts welded on ,


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I got around 8 inches of snow here. And yes I hate snow also ,


:yes: AGREE!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Mounts welded on ,[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Got the frame painted and the belly painted on the elco ,,


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> Mounts welded on ,


NICE:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Happy new years from PINKY BITCHES


----------



## juandik

just a sample of whats to come? surfboards in ohio you say?


----------



## DIPN714

juandik said:


> just a sample of whats to come? surfboards in ohio you say?


SURFBOARDS ARE COOL JUST ASK PINKY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> SURFBOARDS ARE COOL JUST ASK PINKY


Yes sir. I agree al


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hope you have a wonderful start to 2013!!!
**
Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE **:biggrin:








*


----------



## livin_low

How's it going pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not bad. Getting ready to do your uppers


----------



## livin_low

Sweet.....im getting ready to put full trunk floor and quarters on it. any tips you willing to share about doing it?


----------



## 1sexytre

livin_low said:


> Sweet.....im getting ready to put full trunk floor and quarters on it. any tips you willing to share about doing it?


Just get to work you fockers never get anything done while on internet


----------



## livin_low

matdogg said:


> Me Pinky and my Bro picked up my new 60 WESTSIDES new hopperhno:


single or double?


----------



## matdogg

livin_low said:


> single or double?


Single pump ...going to make some people hate me with this one.lol


----------



## livin_low

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## livin_low

finally going to put some work in on mine


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> Single pump ...going to make some people hate me with this one.lol


hno::h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

livin_low said:


> single or double?


....Do you mean L.A single? LOL



matdogg said:


> Single pump ...going to make some people hate me with this one.lol


Make it smash foo...



flaked85 said:


> hno::h5:


Sup Dana, I seen you called...Imma hit u up



Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


Panks a chipper...I'm gonna have to bring that sticker with me ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm happy right where I'm at buddy ,,you just get that Monte of yours done lol


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Attention all Hoppers..... Here's the Link for the Hop Registration form n' also The Hop "RULES". Please make sure you read the rules carefully....... There will be NO EXCEPTIONS!!! ** I'll see you guys soon!! * http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/bH9zY7KkMPyVN9jJxi9d%2BA

**** Make sure to click on the bottom of the webpage..... 
"CLICK HERE TO START DOWNLOAD FROM SENDSPACE"*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

sup:inout:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup pinky:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Whats up


----------



## 1sexytre

Do work son


----------



## livin_low

1sexytre said:


> Do work son


You first homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Both of u get to work lol


----------



## TROUBLESOME

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm happy right where I'm at buddy ,,you just get that Monte of yours done lol


I dont think he meant a BMH sticker!!!!! but a *chippers are people too* sticker....


----------



## 1sexytre

livin_low said:


> You first homie


I'm done


----------



## Pinky Bitches

TROUBLESOME said:


> I dont think he meant a BMH sticker!!!!! but a *chippers are people too* sticker....


I forgot about those lol. Il take one.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1sexytre said:


> I'm done


Done what ? Lol


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> I forgot about those lol. Il take one.


Your head was getting to big..... We wasnt tryin to recruit ya chip... Maybe see ya soon


----------



## Pinky Bitches

My head to big ,,no way lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Done what ? Lol


I'm done workin its over rated


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> My head to big ,,no way lol


Dunno guy, after seeing your baby pic.... Jus sayn....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Haaaa Haaa


----------



## dlinehustler

I still got black paint in my nose.... Why did'nt you tell me not to huff it  stupied paint that smells good in a bag


----------



## 513ryder

dlinehustler said:


> I still got black paint in my nose.... Why did'nt you tell me not to huff it  stupied paint that smells good in a bag


if it's that damn chassis paint then it takes forever to get off of your hands...ask me how I found out:ugh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That's just weird lol


----------



## dlinehustler

513ryder said:


> if it's that damn chassis paint then it takes forever to get off of your hands...ask me how I found out:ugh:


Well?? How did you find out?? :dunno:


----------



## juandik

he mistook it for hand cleaner.


----------



## WSL63

juandik said:


> he mistook it for hand cleaner.


Gangster....Ridazzzzz Ballazzzzz


----------



## dlinehustler

juandik said:


> he mistook it for hand cleaner.


Did it already had hand cleaner on it like these do????











Fukn ***!!!!!


----------



## WSL63

Poor Ted that got on your face and mouth.... Juan's famous Skeet Rag...LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Haaaa


----------



## juandik

the things that bring me a smile. my first ever pissed in pump.


----------



## WSL63

juandik said:


> the things that bring me a smile. my first ever pissed in pump.


True Story This Man Used Human Piss Instead Of Hydraulic Oil...LOL


----------



## yetti

WSL63 said:


> True Story This Man Used Human Piss Instead Of Hydraulic Oil...LOL


I dont know why thats so easy to believe. Lol


----------



## juandik

it cavitates less...and i was out of hydraulic fluid and needed to make sure the suspension travled correctly, and then sold the pump to someone o.0


----------



## matdogg

juandik said:


> the things that bring me a smile. my first ever pissed in pump.


A I have a pissed in pump in my garage to its been pissed in by some of the biggest hopper in the game.lol


----------



## yetti

matdogg said:


> A I have a pissed in pump in my garage to its been pissed in by some of the biggest hopper in the game.lol


You guys got issues. Lol


----------



## juandik

yetti said:


> You guys got issues. Lol


 yeha sounds like we have a hydraulic fluid shortage out here! BUT we have ample imagination and ingenuity.


----------



## matdogg

juandik said:


> yeha sounds like we have a hydraulic fluid shortage out here! BUT we have ample imagination and ingenuity.


Were very thrifty to our pissed in pumps run on 100% recycled beer.lol


----------



## Royalty

You bringing a dewalt grinder to this hop?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Its panky bitches


----------



## juandik

Royalty said:


> You bringing a dewalt grinder to this hop?


your avitar is making me dizzy.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Royalty said:


> You bringing a dewalt grinder to this hop?


Yes I guess I can bring it lol. Geese


----------



## WSL63

Royalty said:


> You bringing Juandiks Skeet Rag to this hop?


Your brother in law would be mad if you did not use his first..lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

What up j


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not liking this weather,,wondering why I live here


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not liking this weather,,wondering why I live here


That's a good question


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not liking this weather,,wondering why I live here


Its 73 here right now. This up and down sucks ass. Lol


----------



## bambalam

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not liking this weather,,wondering why I live here


It has to be because of all ur super cool friends.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

bambalam said:


> It has to be because of all ur super cool friends.


Yep that has to be it really


----------



## juandik

that is the only reason i still live here friends and family. if i could talk everyone making a group move to somewhere warm, i'd be outta here!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Cuts out here in the west u would get cancer from lead poison. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Id take my chances out there. Way better weather


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Id take my chances out there. Way better weather


Move here its way better weather than where your at. Lol We have had snow 3 times this year and it was gone quick. Then again it was 74 two days ago and now its 25. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I think I need warmer weather than Kc ,,but there wouldn't be bad lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Elco...........


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Finally making some progress ,got held up waiting on parts


----------



## dlinehustler




----------



## Pinky Bitches

It's 12 fuking degrees out


----------



## livin_low

Isn't it great


----------



## matdogg

21 more days !!!!


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> 21 more days !!!!


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Its a beautiful 75 degrees. 19 more days brah


----------



## dlinehustler

It may have been 75 but, did you have to worry about sand storms????? O yeah we live that life round here!! lol!!!!










Pink running to get out of the sand..... Run PANK!!!


----------



## juandik

good thing you took that top off. now sand that swoop off the door too. 15 years is long enough for that paint job, even tho it look brand fucking new.


----------



## dlinehustler

Whattttt???? we were taking it to get a new white top put back on!! Except this one will be way iller, it's gonna have chevy bowties ironed on the sides.. Niceeeeeeeeee :nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

U could hear it rusting as we stood there


----------



## dlinehustler

:|
















:finger:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Whaaaatttt buddy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## juandik

i am sure it hs bee posted but when is casper dickfaces. i am thinking of going this year. need to hurry and set the regal up so i can get in the pit. LOL


----------



## WSL63

juandik said:


> i am sure it hs bee posted but when is casper dickfaces. i am thinking of going this year. need to hurry and set the regal up so i can get in the pit. LOL


Feb 22 23 24......


----------



## dlinehustler

juandik said:


> i am sure it hs bee posted but when is casper dickfaces. i am thinking of going this year. need to hurry and set the regal up so i can get in the pit. LOL


Ridazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz











Ballazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## WSL63

dlinehustler said:


> Ridazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


2 of the many gbodys THE DIK has destroyed.....


----------



## dlinehustler

Destroyed?? :dunno: Naw, not that guy


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Got my 36 ft enclosed for sale $7000. Got more pics if intrested


----------



## juandik

don't be a pussy ted. you know the whole eggs and omlets and all that shit son.


----------



## yetti

dlinehustler said:


> Destroyed?? :dunno: Naw, not that guy


Man you really cut off the bottom of the cross member. Lol


----------



## WSL63

yetti said:


> Man you really cut off the bottom of the cross member. Lol


What Crossmember...LOL


----------



## yetti

WSL63 said:


> What Crossmember...LOL


Pretty much. Too bad he didnt finish that one.


----------



## dlinehustler

juandik said:


> don't be a pussy ted. you know the whole eggs and omlets and all that shit son.


:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup chip how u been bro


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Pinky Bitches said:


> Got my 36 ft enclosed for sale $7000. Got more pics if intrested


yOU PULL YOUR CAR IN A HOUSE TRAILER ? lol, Hey lover see you next weekend ?


----------



## big pimpin

yetti said:


> Man you really cut off the bottom of the cross member. Lol


I was thinking the exact same thing! ha


----------



## flaked85

carl caspers 2013 is almost here.some footage from last year courtesy of big pimpin


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS** is extremely proud to announce that we are bringing back Southern Showdown for 2013! We have a full, fun weekend prepared for everyone, so make sure to mark your calendars and share this flyer with your friends... while you're at it, go check out the **Southern Showdown facebook** page at **http://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky* *"like"** and share the page with your friends! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## 1sexytre

Hey you fockers make it to show


----------



## MR87LS

BIG UPS J (PINKY) A MID WEST VS WEST COAST HOP AT CASPER WITH PINKY TAKING THE "W" YOU AND BOTH THE DANS PUT A SHOW ON ...:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep yep that was fun. Dans my homie.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Any pics?


----------



## dlinehustler

Yeah, but I was bored in the hotel room and their was a mirror their and I just thought hey why not.... Want me to text them to ya?? :naughty:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Are they the same ones MattDog sent? Probly are...


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## flaked85

PICS I TOOK ON SUNDAY.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rl-casper-car-show-2013-louisville-ky-21.html


----------



## Pinky Bitches

had a real good time at casper .now its time to get back in the garage . got some building to do


----------



## MINT'Z

Good time kickin it with everyone


----------



## 513ryder




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Got some pics and videos on my Pinky inc Facebook page.


----------



## yetti

dlinehustler said:


> Yeah, but I was bored in the hotel room and their was a mirror their and I just thought hey why not.... Want me to text them to ya?? :naughty:


What is wrong with this guy? Lol


----------



## juandik

there must be something in the water here dude, cause i see you asking that question alot in this topic.


----------



## yetti

juandik said:


> there must be something in the water here dude, cause i see you asking that question alot in this topic.


You guys just dont ever stop. Lol


----------



## WSL63

yetti said:


> You guys just dont ever stop. Lol


Nope....


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

i dont have facebook just post the videos lol


Pinky Bitches said:


> Got some pics and videos on my Pinky inc Facebook page.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Il try lol. Don't know how on here


----------



## flaked85

PANKY YOU GOIN TO THIS PICNIC.J/K


----------



## LowIndyd

:wave: Passin through.


----------



## dlinehustler

yetti said:


> What is wrong with this guy? Lol


Whhhhhaaatttt????? :420:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

u owe me ted...........




quote. REALLY U GONNA MAKE ALL THAT NOSE AT 5AM LOADING A CAR?



TED TED


----------



## dlinehustler

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

That's was funny!! Im just glad Dan & Justin were sober, cuz I was seeing 6 ramps then FINALLY Dan told me to get the hell out! hahahahaha!!!

Thanks again John, I will pay you back with a night in Tennessee and you dont have to leave KY :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol damn westside guys


----------



## Southside01

INVITING EVERYBODY TO COME AND JOIN US ON OUR
SOUTHSIDECRUISERS BACK ON TRACK.
FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR APRIL 28 2013.
MORE INFO SOON .uffin::biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word son


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Just finished the quarters ,floors and trunk on this 64 vert


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good pink. Good to chill with u guys agaain.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir. Always a good time brotha .


----------



## angelm75

wassup pinky how far you from Zanesville ohio. im out here for work figured i'll pass thru too show some love


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol your about 3 hours away ,,not very close


----------



## angelm75

aint to bad. I have to drive home next week so i'll try and swing by for a few...


----------



## livin_low

Don't know about you but im over all this damn snow


----------



## Pinky Bitches

angelm75 said:


> aint to bad. I have to drive home next week so i'll try and swing by for a few...


Just hit me up make sure I'm here. I do have a day job also lol.


----------



## WSL63

TTT... It makes me happy to know you are finally getting your building MOJO back.... Watch out fellas Pinkys got his pink skinny jeans on ready to build.....LOL


----------



## matdogg

WSL63 said:


> TTT... It makes me happy to know you are finally getting your building MOJO back.... Watch out fellas Pinkys got his pink skinny jeans on ready to build.....LOL


Yes he do.lol There are a lot off new WESTSIDE cars getting built this year


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Matt goes the weather out there?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pink skinny jeans huh lol.


----------



## matdogg

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup Matt goes the weather out there?


wut up dude we got about 8 inches of snow last night its awsome.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah wes this snow really sucks


----------



## 1sexytre

What's up sucka


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Came up to Matts to get my 63, gona put my ls motor in


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Came up to Matts to get my 63, gona put my ls motor in


Hell ya son she ready to paint yet


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

Ooooo kkkkk


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Well I'm enjoying our Hawaii weather LOL.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1sexytre said:


> Hell ya son she ready to paint yet


Getting close. Taking it back to him.once the motor is mocked up,,should be ready for paint,in spring


----------



## flaked85

YO MATT AND JASON HERE ARE SOME BACK IN THE DAY TATS I'VE DONE,BUT YOU GET THE PICTURE.LMK IF YOU NUKKAS WANT SOMETHING DONE WHEN YOU COME TO THE PICNIC.


----------



## matdogg

Man Dana you be get'n down bro.


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> Man Dana you be get'n down bro.


I TRY HOMIE,I CAN MOS DEF TIGHTEN UP ALL THE STUFF YOU HAVE ON YOUR ARMS HOMIE.JUST COME DOWN A COUPLE DAYS EARLY IF YOU CAN.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Looks real good. Need my other sleeve finished for sure ,my tattoo guy passed away couple months ago ,got some unfinished work


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Club members 2 door Caprice I'm doing ,


----------



## livin_low

Let me know if you need any help


----------



## WSL63

livin_low said:


> Let me know if you need any help


He needs help cutting and grinding ASAP:shh::wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'll be done with Todd frame by the weekend , starting on a Lincoln frame doing a 96 swap on a 98 my old blue lincoln actually ,


----------



## livin_low

Busy busy


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Going to Louisville to pick up a couple frames and a 01 town car I just bought. If anyone wants to go let me know. Il be leaving morningish. Probably stay for a few hours


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

i want to go


----------



## Pinky Bitches

95 SS Swangin said:


> i want to go


Sweet Il pick u up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Top and sides all done ,just gotta flip and do the bottom


----------



## juandik

damn i am having 2nd thoughts already.


----------



## WSL63

juandik said:


> damn i am having 2nd thoughts already.


Quit thinking and start doing.....10 years ago you where building this shit:facepalm:


----------



## yetti

juandik said:


> damn i am having 2nd thoughts already.


Yeah what Ryan said. Lol. I work on cars all day everyday and am still working on mine so get to it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah I can't get a free minute to work on mine. It sucks


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah I can't get a free minute to work on mine. It sucks


Make that money so you CAN work on yours.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm trying as we speak. Lol.


----------



## juandik

WSL63 said:


> Quit thinking and start doing.....10 years ago you where building this shit:facepalm:


10 years ago i didnt feel so fuckin old.


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up al


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAgoe15verw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dlinehustler

juandik said:


> 10 years ago i didnt feel so fuckin old.



You may have not FELT it but you LOOKED it...

amirite amirite :h5:


----------



## Royalty

Looks like my grinder finally put you to work.  And josh work on something but DO NOT take the front clip off! That's the point of no return for you. And I'm out


----------



## WSL63

Royalty said:


> Looks like my grinder finally put you to work.  And josh work on something but DO NOT take the front clip off! That's the point of no return for you. And I'm out


LOL... At least 20 G Body's are missing clips..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Royalty said:


> Looks like my grinder finally put you to work.  And josh work on something but DO NOT take the front clip off! That's the point of no return for you. And I'm out


HaaAa Haaaa. Damn josh ,everyone knows ur methods lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAgoe15verw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Damn they cut it off before you started hitting it from the door.....................JACKASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not my brightest idea ever lol. I'm just glad the switch panel fell off and I couldn't keep going lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Gas hoppin that thing wasnt the brightest either right Ted lol you felt the pain


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> Gas hoppin that thing wasnt the brightest either right Ted lol you felt the pain


:yes: Hey, I never said I was a genius either..............


----------



## juandik

Royalty said:


> Looks like my grinder finally put you to work.  And josh work on something but DO NOT take the front clip off! That's the point of no return for you. And I'm out


THIS KINDA HURT MY SOUL. but it is quoted for truth... sad face


----------



## yetti

juandik said:


> THIS KINDA HURT MY SOUL. but it is quoted for truth... sad face


Just do alittle stress point and be done. You won't have it long enough to fail. Lol. Just playing with you fool.


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


> :yes: Hey, I never said I was a genius either..............


At that time it was the best idea ever lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

1sexytre said:


> At that time it was the best idea ever lol


Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## livin_low

ricks bike


----------



## WSL63

livin_low said:


> ricks bike
> 
> 
> View attachment 623043


Post pics of you riding on the back....


----------



## livin_low

I dont ride on the back of anyone's bike


----------



## WSL63

livin_low said:


> I dont ride on the back of anyone's bike












....LOL Rick's like Wes that water is too cold man....JK
Hope you guys are having a good time....


----------



## 1sexytre

Only you ryan could come up with some shit like that lol


----------



## dlinehustler

:roflmao::roflmao:

OMG! im in tears over here!!! lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Haaa that's awesome no ****


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lincoln frame I'm doing


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

looks good dawg!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yours is next buddy


----------



## 1sexytre

When's Mine getting done lol


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

was looking at battery racks why are some welded to frame(by way of holes in trunk) and some not


----------



## DR Corona

Got a ? For ya I had a rear end made for my regal and they mounted my chain mounts close too the baking plates and not by the hog head will it still stand a three wheel like that I never see them mounted there not on hopers


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yours is next buddy


:shocked: :h5:

I've been thinking bout moving the motor back and cutting the firewall and moving it back at least a foot maybe a foot and half...........


What's your thoughts on this????


----------



## dlinehustler

DR Corona said:


> Got a ? For ya I had a rear end made for my regal and they mounted my chain mounts close too the baking plates and not by the hog head will it still stand a three wheel like that I never see them mounted there not on hopers


Naw, the chains will stop your car from "tipping" if their to far out....

the lay it low discription http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_chainbridge.shtml


----------



## WSL63

DR Corona said:


> Got a ? For ya I had a rear end made for my regal and they mounted my chain mounts close too the baking plates and not by the hog head will it still stand a three wheel like that I never see them mounted there not on hopers


Looks like you are building a hopper now.....:wave:


----------



## dlinehustler

buzzy wuzzy said:


> was looking at battery racks why are some welded to frame(by way of holes in trunk) and some not


If you weld or bolt you racks to the trunk floor and have alot of pumps and battery's you run the risk of buckling your quarters. Or pealing your trunk pan up due to the weight. Doing a subrack and mounting it to the frame helps distribute the weight, and take the risk of buckling and damage to your trunk pan. You can get away with it on smaller one or two battery set ups.


----------



## yetti

dlinehustler said:


> :shocked: :h5:
> 
> I've been thinking bout moving the motor back and cutting the firewall and moving it back at least a foot maybe a foot and half...........
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on this????


Do I see a hop off in our future? Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

yetti said:


> Do I see a hop off in our future? Lol


Well yeah...

Do a before and after  Take pics, and charge the battery's before you do the before lol! :h5:


----------



## yetti

dlinehustler said:


> Well yeah...
> 
> Do a before and after  Take pics, and charge the battery's before you do the before lol! :h5:


The rate I'm going Ted I will be in the old folks home before mine is done. Lol


----------



## WSL63

yetti said:


> The rate I'm going Ted I will be in the old folks home before mine is done. Lol


LOL.... Whatever you have made more progress this year than in the past 19 or so...:buttkick:


----------



## dlinehustler

No worries Jamie, we will get you a day pass from the rest home. Put your ass in a wheel chair, wheel you to the switch and we gonna nose them up. Forgot to add that I will be in a hospital bed on a breathing machine. But as long as both of our switch hands work we good  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

thanks dline for the info


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## yetti

dlinehustler said:


> No worries Jamie, we will get you a day pass from the rest home. Put your ass in a wheel chair, wheel you to the switch and we gonna nose them up. Forgot to add that I will be in a hospital bed on a breathing machine. But as long as both of our switch hands work we good  :thumbsup:


We can use our oxygen tanks to fill our piston pumps. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


Badass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

yetti said:


> We can use our oxygen tanks to fill our piston pumps. Lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

dlinehustler said:


> Badass!! :thumbsup:


NICE...


----------



## juandik

15x10 with 7 inch back space rims arived for the slicks....wait , is the right forums? ted you still have the regal, i need a nitrous plate kit.


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler

juandik said:


> 15x10 with 7 inch back space rims arived for the slicks....wait , is the right forums? ted you still have the regal, i need a nitrous plate kit.


Why did you get X10's?? I got X8's with a 10inch slick already on them bolt right up to a gbody guy!! And a 15x3.5 front runners as well... Nitrous plates I got laying around are 110hp hole shot. 2xxhp cant remember what its called, and a 300 fogger. Need to buy a regulator thou, dont have any of them. Damn it man, you just made me realize I have enough shit to put the regal back together hno:

And I got a badass carb/intake for that fogger kit to yo!


----------



## juandik

i got by 10 so they would tuck under the bed had 8's and they hit the bed side. truck has between 550 and 600 est hp but i want it a 10sec street and it is heavy from the go. i was lookin up the plate kits at 450ish for the 100-150 kit. race season is almost here...get started son.


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## livin_low

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

On board video was pretty cool. Can't say I've seen that before.


----------



## livin_low

how's it going pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Busy busy ,lincoln frame and axle are done ,just got jeep all ready for offroading next weekend ,getting ready to start on teds frame shortly


----------



## livin_low

Sounds like it


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Gona take a little break ,do some offroading. Lol u know Alittle stress relief is always good.


----------



## livin_low

Yeah can't get burnt out.....gotta have a little break every now and then.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:rimshot:


----------



## MR87LS

WHAT UP J


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Panky braaah


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What up fellas


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> What up fellas


HOWS EVERTHING


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Not bad al. Weather is finally getting good. Finally about to hit some shows. How's everything out west


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not bad al. Weather is finally getting good. Finally about to hit some shows. How's everything out west


everthing fine trying to make it too az for franks after hop;;bought new battertys,,,now i just need $450.00 for gas for the road trip...


----------



## 352cutty86

Are you goin to make an apperance?! Come unite!! The time is now..
StreetLow magazine...followed by Sunday at the park!! "The Connection picnic"!! Call all low lows!! Hottest shit on the east next weekend..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

Wheres the pictures son


----------



## DJ Englewood

PINKY IN CHICAGO 
4/28/2013


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## dlinehustler

Damn no one nosed up??? Im pissed I had to work, always have fun in the Chi!!






bueno bueno!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Mideast

Thank you guys for the support and we will see you homies in July at Westside's picnic!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Had a blast brotha. See u guys soon


----------



## DIPN714

what are your inches now mr, pinky


----------



## DIPN714

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pinky Bitches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYexkCYTqiQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pinky Bitches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gt6e3Ctzc0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pinky Bitches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_C0W7_Updc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

Weres the video of the tre


----------



## Pinky Bitches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iGJTj4cZqZk


----------



## Erika CCE

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

going to a show in south carolina this weekend if anyone wants to go


----------



## DIPN714

HAVE FUN


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Pinky Bitches

New paint looks good al


----------



## 1sexytre

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## 416impala

from detroit

matts cars workin


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Heck yeah it does. The car is just violent lol


----------



## livin_low

hey pinky when Do you think you might have those a arms done?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

livin_low said:


> hey pinky when Do you think you might have those a arms done?


Um about 4 years with my schedule lately lol il get on then. Just been so bust with shows ,im out of town every weekend lol


----------



## livin_low

its all good just wanted to make sure you hadn't forgot about me....lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup pinky. Jus dropping in to say Alooooowha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up homie. Hows things in the land of awesomeness


----------



## Pinky Bitches

New plaque mount in Bloody Mess


----------



## CadillacTom

Pinky Bitches said:


> New plaque mount in Bloody Mess


Looking good, Pinky. Got picks of the whole car?


----------



## edelmiro13

Pinky Bitches said:


> New plaque mount in Bloody Mess


man Ive been wanting one of them mounts for 5 years already.....LOL 
bad ass 4 you got there


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## CadillacTom

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yep


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## juandik

damn son .


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sold my gold one and my enclosed lol


----------



## juandik

was well worth it , from the pics and i am sure they never do true justice.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Pinky Bitches said:


> New plaque mount in Bloody Mess


Looks like Mr.hardline strikes again! Love thos emounts he makes.. nice 4 pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep he did an awesome job as usual


----------



## dlinehustler

-3 WHEELING IS GHEY- J.G. 1992-2012

-This 3 wheeling stuff a'nt too bad- J.G. 2013


:facepalm:


















:roflmao::thumbsup::shh:


----------



## WSL63

All I saw was the potion and every corner 3 wheel motion..
He 3 wheeled more than Jeff use to hit side to side..LOL
I think he just put lead in one corner......


----------



## dlinehustler

WSL63 said:


> He 3 wheeled more than Jeff use to hit side to side..LOL



 DAMN J!!!!!

bwhahahahahhahahahha


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I did it for the kids lol


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Pinky Bitches

I'm already there dude. Bringing single double and radical


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP MR PINKY


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What up al. ,


----------



## juandik

whats this no drama shit on the flyer. DRAMA, it's what drives the haters.


----------



## Westside Mint 76

WSL63 said:


> All I saw was the potion and every corner 3 wheel motion..
> He 3 wheeled more than Jeff use to hit side to side..LOL
> I think he just put lead in one corner......


LOL!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Where are all the pics from the wedding?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Facebook I guess ,this is car stuff not stupid weddings lol


----------



## dlinehustler

I actually laughed out loud on that one...........


----------



## yetti

dlinehustler said:


> I actually laughed out loud on that one...........


He's just bitter. Oh yeah so am I. Lol


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

The pink and cce truck at slamology


----------



## dlinehustler

A few shots of the 64 tearing up the mean streets of Hamilton............. Maybe with these amazing pics, you will forgive me enough to friend me again on facebook?? Maybe?? Please?????? :tears:


----------



## WSL63

Shouldn't that 64 be on 3 wheels...One tire with double mayo on the side....LOL...


----------



## 1sexytre

dlinehustler said:


> A few shots of the 64 tearing up the mean streets of Hamilton............. Maybe with these amazing pics, you will forgive me enough to friend me again on facebook?? Maybe?? Please?????? :tears:



Lol


----------



## 1sexytre

WSL63 said:


> Shouldn't that 64 be on 3 wheels...One tire with double mayo on the side....LOL...


That's the only way it should be


----------



## dlinehustler

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

U guys r gay ,just be ready for kc this weekend fukrs


----------



## LowIndyd

Good kickin' it with ya for a bit yesterday J!


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks Brock for bringing my sheet metal over! Good look! Since Ryan's sorry ass wasn't.................


----------



## Pinky Bitches

LowIndyd said:


> Good kickin' it with ya for a bit yesterday J!


Yes sir. Sorry couldnt hang out longer


----------



## WSL63

dlinehustler said:


> Thanks Brock for bringing my sheet metal over! Good look! Since Ryan's sorry ass wasn't.................


Really... All I have to say is you had Juandiks skeet rag in your hands/face and forehead...LOL


----------



## dlinehustler

:barf:


----------



## LowIndyd

dlinehustler said:


> Thanks Brock for bringing my sheet metal over! Good look! Since Ryan's sorry ass wasn't.................


:roflmao: 

Not a problem Ted.


----------



## LowIndyd

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes sir. Sorry couldnt hang out longer


It's all good. Plenty of time this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes sir


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## timmnm77

is westside comin to da low4life fall slam this yr I think we r staying at the American best again lmk


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Haven't heard anything about it. When is it


----------



## 1sexytre

When and where is it


----------



## dlinehustler

Thanks for getting my car Bitches!!!!!


----------



## charles85

dlinehustler said:


> Thanks for getting my car Bitches!!!!!


How long is that trailer ( no **** )


----------



## Pinky Bitches

36 ft


----------



## Erika CCE

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION**
























*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Loaded up for Maryland


----------



## 1sexytre

You put them red dragons in the impala lol 




Gucci


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> You put them red dragons in the impala lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci


:roflmao::roflmao:

Burr Burr


----------



## Pinky Bitches

New marzocchi homeboy Burt Burt Gucci


----------



## DIPN714

HOW DA RED DRAGONS WORK FOR U PINKY


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky Bitches said:


> New marzocchi homeboy Burt Burt Gucci


:no: Burt drives a trans am in smokey & the bandit. Let me get ya right here guy GUCCI


*Why Does Gucci say Burr?* The rapper, Gucci Mane, has a saying that has seemed to catch on everywhere since he debuted it on his latest record album. A lot of people seem to wonder just what the heck he means when he continuously says the word ‘burr,� and I, admittedly, was one of those people. Not because I enjoy his music, but because I am always intrigued by what new found idiosyncrasies these rappers are going to come up with next. I think the amazing part of it all is the fact that people actually end up using these random sayings in their everyday conversations. Blows my mind. Anyway, when Gucci Mane says ‘burr,� he is referring to being ‘icy,� or having a lot of accessories with diamonds in them. Also meaning that he is loaded with cash and looking for a term to describe and flaunt his wealth by thinking he is using creative terminology. Thankfully, I have yet to hear anyone using this term, so hopefully it is not catching on as quickly as he would have liked it to.


----------



## dlinehustler

Sorry I had too........

























GUCCI...................


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> HOW DA RED DRAGONS WORK FOR U PINKY


Not using those buddy. Marzocchii all day


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not using those buddy. Marzocchii all day


Old or new marz.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not using those buddy. Marzocchii all day


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

On my way back from Maryland,yay


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Hannibal Lector said:


> Old or new marz.


Put a new one in it ,,nitrogen tank was jacked up so couldn't put any in the tank ,chipped out at 37;but still good enough for the win lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Made it home safe ,had a good time


----------



## boyce18




----------



## juandik

fuck i just tried to like that post ....what is the world coming too. glad you made it safe bro..get ready for the next one.


----------



## flaked85

glad you made it down here to maryland homie,post them trophies up.see you cats in a couple weeks:h5h you are the king of md, single pump and radical


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup flake how u been. Wassup pink.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

When I get off work il take pics of the most fantastic trophies ever


----------



## dlinehustler

Pinky the over the road truck driver who isnt a truck driver..............


----------



## WSL63

He's All About The Lot Lizards....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## locozcustomz2030

do u chrome stuff im in ohio also how much for suspention parts


----------



## Pinky Bitches

No I do not sorry ,looking for a chrome plater also


----------



## SouthSide76




----------



## WSL63

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 665875


LOL... A pink lot lizard shirt I can see it now..


----------



## Gorilla Bob

WSL63 said:


> LOL... A pink lot lizard shirt I can see it now..


whaahahahahaha


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup flake how u been. Wassup pink.


sup homie:h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Looking for an affordable Hotel in the Downtown area *WITHIN WALKING DISTANCE* to the show?! You can call the *Econo Lodge Downtown*, they have rooms available starting at *$79 per night!!*:thumbsup:

*Only 5 Blocks away from the show....** Doesn't get much closer than that Hurry up n Book Now!!!
*










*** Make sure you mention *"COOL CARS/CAR SHOW"* to get special pricing ***

*Econo Lodge Downtown*
401 South 2nd St.
Louisville, KY 40202
Phone: (502) 583-2841

http://www.econolodge.com/hotel-louisville-kentucky-KY149

*Feel free to call me if u guys have any questions....** Norma*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Best trophies ever


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Pinky Bitches said:


> Best trophies ever


Nothin like pickin up a trophy like that over your head for a victory dance lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ha ha not those heavy bastards


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> Best trophies ever


:h5:


----------



## dlinehustler

:no: TTT


----------



## DIPN714

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Back when the car was enjoyable


----------



## KingsWood

Pinky Bitches said:


> Back when the car was enjoyable


Do you have any othet lowriders? Or just enjoy beeing one of the highest hoppers? I remember that car back in the day. Used to be a really clean car(not knocking it, just not an eye catcher for me as before)


----------



## 1sexytre

KingsWood said:


> Do you have any othet lowriders? Or just enjoy beeing one of the highest hoppers? I remember that car back in the day. Used to be a really clean car(not knocking it, just not an eye catcher for me as before)


He has other cars a clean as 64 Street car drives it all the time


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Got this now ,got a 63 I'm building ,just sold a 63 ,sold a 99 town car ,96 town car ,LS Monte. 63 wagon lol. And yes I like hopping and lowriding


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Other ones


----------



## KingsWood

BAALLER, lol...i knew you built, and had bad ass rides. Maybe i worded that a little wrong. I was just curious what you get out to cruise.


----------



## 86 Limited

u should bring that monte back to clean status. looked good all painted up nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty

Pinky Bitches said:


> Best trophies ever


Shit you could sell those parts round here.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Pinky Bitches said:


> Other ones


Now that's a old pic there's nothing on the left...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

86 Limited said:


> u should bring that monte back to clean status. looked good all painted up nicely :thumbsup:


Nah she's radical for life now lol once I bring out the elco I might retire the pink I'm not sure yet


----------



## Lowridingmike

dlinehustler said:


> :no: TTT


 I agree I liked this version the best as well. Clean and working.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh yeah me to ...it does what it's supposed to do as a radical now. But it is stupid ,and it looks even more stupid lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Westside picnic this saturday ,gona be awesome


----------



## KingsWood

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh yeah me to ...it does what it's supposed to do as a radical now. But it is stupid ,and it looks even more stupid lol.


I wouldnt go as far as stupid bruh. The thing that gets me is its a trailer car now. Never hits the streets. But fuck if you have bread to build both. Than rock on! Pinky was known before. But you are world wide now, not too many riders can say that.


----------



## dlinehustler

KingsWood said:


> I wouldnt go as far as stupid bruh. The thing that gets me is its a trailer car now. Never hits the streets. But fuck if you have bread to build both. Than rock on! Pinky was known before. But you are world wide now, not too many riders can say that.



O it's stupid, make no mistake about it. And the car IS on the streets were is the vid of pank & king of kandi monte driving to the show to hop? Two big inch cars with the wheels kicked back driving the streets of KC. Shit ya dont see everyday....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep that was fun


----------



## Royalty

dlinehustler said:


> O it's stupid, make no mistake about it. And the car IS on the streets were is the vid of pank & king of kandi monte driving to the show to hop? Two big inch cars with the wheels kicked back driving the streets of KC. Shit ya dont see everyday....


You be smoking some good shit. That never happened, radicals can't drive.


----------



## SouthSide76

Royalty said:


> You be smoking some good shit. That never happened, radicals can't drive.


:420::yes: I have the video :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Royalty said:


> You be smoking some good shit. That never happened, radicals can't drive.


Like id be smoking some bad shit fucouttahere :buttkick: What was we talking bout again???


----------



## dlinehustler

SouthSide76 said:


> :420::yes: I have the video :biggrin:


:wow: See I knew I didnt dream that shit, a world were ghey cars drive on the skreets with thier wheels behind the rear bumpers.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WSL63

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j...6-8B6F-F5210A2ED19E-5016-0000042FF9B21114.mp4

Stupid Cool Gbodys.....Built By Yetti And Pinky...LOL


----------



## WSL63

Yetti And The World Famous Juandik.....


----------



## WSL63

Pinky And Dlinehustler At Mr.Hardlines Funeral....I Mean Wedding...LOL


----------



## WSL63

Before Lead And 14'z Real Hopping...


----------



## WSL63

70's with regular pumps no weight...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ahhhh the good ol days lol


----------



## juandik

anyone know where to find air riad sirens?


----------



## flaked85

WSL63 said:


> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j...6-8B6F-F5210A2ED19E-5016-0000042FF9B21114.mp4
> 
> Stupid Cool Gbodys.....Built By Yetti And Pinky...LOL


:h5:


----------



## flaked85

yo pinky did you get that servin'em sticker i put in your impala?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

flaked85 said:


> yo pinky did you get that servin'em sticker i put in your impala?


Yes I did ,,going on the pink ,make sure u tell patty that's the only video sticker il put on my car ..


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes I did ,,going on the pink ,make sure u tell patty that's the only video sticker il put on my car ..


i surely will homie


----------



## big pimpin

WSL63 said:


> Before Lead And 14'z Real Hopping...



That was some legit shit right thur!!!


----------



## 63truspox

good work


----------



## yetti

WSL63 said:


> Yetti And The World Famous Juandik.....


Bringing sexy back. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

Did it ever leave?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... **Lowrider Magazine** will be covering our **10th Southern Showdown **!!! **with your support.... we can make this show once again **one of the biggest shows in the mid-west** & will be able to enjoy it for many more years to come!!! 
HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL THERE!!!! *
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1307_10th_edition_southern_showdown/


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Well lowrider magazine is in luck. They get to photo team cce and pinky bitches ...


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well lowrider magazine is in luck. They get to photo team cce and pinky bitches ...


WOW


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well lowrider magazine is in luck. They get to photo team cce and pinky bitches ...



*that's right :thumbsup:*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> WOW


Wow is right buddy ,,lol. You been servin fools out west ?


----------



## KingsWood

Big al always servin em. When u heading east big al?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Sup!


----------



## yetti

Westside Mint 76 said:


> Sup!


The cost on your big and tall POLO shirts. Lol


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I won't be needing them much longer!!!


----------



## yetti

Westside Mint 76 said:


> I won't be needing them much longer!!!


Getting sponcered by someone else. Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

<----- Polo Ted :facepalm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Alowha brotha.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yo what's up brotha


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Southern showdown this weekend ,


----------



## EBAY2

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


Pinky bitches


----------



## dlinehustler

Is John the new Jeff??? :dunno: since Jeff was ratchet strap, should we call John J-Hook????


Point at the bumper John!!! do it.....do it.....you know you wanna :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## granpa

Thanks again Pinky


----------



## rivman

Pinky always working good. No disappointment this weekend in Louisville.


----------



## juandik

disco jeff can never be replaced meh friend.


----------



## timmnm77

any of u guys coming up for the low4life fall slam I got room info lmk


----------



## dlinehustler

juandik said:


> disco jeff can never be replaced meh friend.


Navr sayed repalcled, jice teh new vergzion. Understand.....


----------



## dlinehustler

timmnm77 said:


> any of u guys coming up for the low4life fall slam I got room info lmk


When is that???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

granpa said:


> Thanks again Pinky


My pleasure homie. You know this


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pinky bitches


Sup Panks...CAR LOOKS GOOD...A ROCK SOLID 95"....Mr shorty pants...LOL/JP
Just think if you was 6ft tall car be doing 120ish...

Im trying to get back out with a car....Aint had no freakin time, shops been Super busy..


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up bro,,super busy over here to. Doing some expanding at my shop ,making room for new building and bigger driveway. Oh and doing the demo hillbilly style lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Jeep wrecking machine


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up bro,,super busy over here to. Doing some expanding at my shop ,making room for new building and bigger driveway. Oh and doing the demo hillbilly style lol


Do your thang mang. Keeping cracking 

U coming for super show playas. Won't be the same if u don't. Car surfing


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Do your thang mang. Keeping cracking
> 
> U coming for super show playas. Won't be the same if u don't. Car surfing


Coming for sure. Just not sure if able to bring the pink out or not .


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Coming for sure. Just not sure if able to bring the pink out or not .


DONT WORRY BRO BIG AL GOT YO BACK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Big Al.remember what happened last year...you member...lol. 
Heavy hand pinky...
JP


----------



## Pinky Bitches

After al fixed that motor ,the elco was working good


----------



## matdogg

Yous a switch hog ....what happend to the midwest train.lol chooochooo.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Big so said no sir lol


----------



## KingsWood

matdogg said:


> Yous a switch hog ....what happend to the midwest train.lol chooochooo.lol


Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Southside01

:wave:uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up Joe


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## matdogg

DIPN714 said:


>


Big Al is that rope light on you bumper :roflmao: that's sweet!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 85REGAL

How was the Gatlinburg show Pank?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Sweet,,,lot of high dollar street rods


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Il be at a show in georgia homie


----------



## DIPN714

matdogg said:


> Big Al is that rope light on you bumper :roflmao: that's sweet!!


yes sir;;thats when trailer lights dont work


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Word


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

To the top


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Time to get to work


----------



## livin_low

Got to get chads project out of the way once again before you can do work lol


----------



## WSL63

livin_low said:


> Got to get chads project out of the way once again before you can do work lol


Make it happen.....Wes you are our last hope..lol


----------



## livin_low

Lol


----------



## Tray Deee

Wzup Pinky INC...Wzup WestSide CC !!


----------



## livin_low

Ttt


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Envious cc

:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dlinehustler

livin_low said:


> Got to get chads project out of the way once again before you can do work lol


Stoopied undercoating  & Stoopied Chad


----------



## WSL63

dlinehustler said:


> Stoopied undercoating  & Stoopied Chad


It will only take 2 weeks ted... Lol


----------



## dlinehustler

You know what we could do................... :cheesy:


----------



## livin_low

Hey guys I have an idea.......or what if we do this


----------



## WSL63

livin_low said:


> Hey guys I have an idea.......or what if we do this


I got a great idea... Don't have a idea so teds and ryans frames get done...


----------



## livin_low

I think I will just pretend to be deaf till his frame is done he is holding up production


----------



## 1sexytre

Ya be deaf wes and make sure you cut up Teds crossmember he'll appreciate it


----------



## WSL63

What Crossmember...LOL


----------



## livin_low

1sexytre said:


> Ya be deaf wes and make sure you cut up Teds crossmember he'll appreciate it


Joke around and get the frame guy shot. Then noone gets a frame done


----------



## WSL63

You just keep on doing what your doing.....And if you could keep Mr.Bitches out of the gay bars things would go much faster...LOL


----------



## livin_low

I doubt I can he is doing the dirty turtle with chad this weekend.....which doesn't sound good and its definitely not getting work done.


----------



## dlinehustler

1sexytre said:


> Ya be deaf wes and make sure you cut up Teds crossmember he'll appreciate it


I showed him the gun I was gonna shoot him with if such thoughts even crossed his mind


----------



## livin_low

Like I said joke around get the frame guy shot


----------



## WSL63

livin_low said:


> Like I said joke around get the frame guy shot


FYI... He Will Do It...lol


----------



## livin_low

I have no doubts lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Don't be scared wes its just polo ted


----------



## juandik

the next person that says something about that crossmember is getting a black eye ...


----------



## WSL63

juandik said:


> the next person that says something about me being a crossdresser is getting a black eye ...


Ok Juanita no problem.....:fool2:-Teds Sweat Towel....LOL..... Bring Back 2003 Please..... Riderz.......Ballerzzzz.Also Juandik Was The First Man In The Hop Pit Trying To Hop Just Single Gays.....LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. Bout to be super busy. Redoing the pink and 2 new radicals coming out ..next season should be interesting


----------



## Envious cc

:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1sexytre

Pink they means you gotta get up go out to garage and do work lol not be at the dirty turtle lol


----------



## 1sexytre

juandik said:


> the next person that says something about that crossmember is getting a black eye ...


Easy big fella


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Plenty of time lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Iv got the flu now. .been in bed since Sunday. .Wednesday and I still feel like crap


----------



## yetti

juandik said:


> the next person that says something about that crossmember is getting a black eye ...


Crossmember Crossmember Crossmember Crossmember Crossmember. Lol


----------



## 1sexytre

Pinky Bitches said:


> Iv got the flu now. .been in bed since Sunday. .Wednesday and I still feel like crap


Son you'll think about playing in the dirty turtle and camping when it's 32 outside lol


----------



## 1sexytre

yetti said:


> Crossmember Crossmember Crossmember Crossmember Crossmember. Lol


What's up Yetti


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## KingsWood

Anyone in the tri state are have a passenger side upper a arm shaft for an 80's deville they would like to part with? Something happen to allthe junkyard cadis. Louisville pull apart has a 79 but the stud was spinning and didnt bring enough tools. Wasnt there for arm


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!! 
*** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***

** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches. 
For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

out from underneath a rock I come!!

Sup peeps


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

whats up stranger


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up buddy


----------



## flaked85

sup homie:h5:


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

This weather sucks


----------



## livin_low

Yes it does


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

for about 2 days then we will be on the beach drinking rum and coke:fool2:


Pinky Bitches said:


> This weather sucks


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

casper is coming up quick


----------



## flaked85

Pinky Bitches said:


> casper is coming up quick


duh!see you soon homie:h5:


----------



## dlinehustler

I need a new driveway to put in my driveway....... Perferably in a warmer climate


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes


----------



## Southside01

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

There is no end to this snow errrggg


----------



## yetti

Pinky Bitches said:


> There is no end to this snow errrggg


Yeah we are getting it now too. Lol


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

sup fooool


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Sup Jason...just moved to Hamilton. Need to get together with you guys.

Jay


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah for sure man hit me up. We got casper in a couple weeks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah for sure man hit me up. We got casper in a couple weeks


Weather better be nice when I caome out....No **** 

Drinks on Pinky


----------



## Pinky Bitches

lol weather sucks buddy


----------



## 95 SS Swangin




----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yo


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yo


----------



## dlinehustler

Yo yO yo!!!


----------



## flaked85

congrats pinky for hitting 112'' at carl casper homie


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Way to hold it down J! And Mattdogg but he's gay...


----------



## WSL63

Westside Mint 76 said:


> Way to hold it down J! And Mattdogg but he's gay...


Matthewdogg AKA (Big What's His Name) is not gay...But His Boyfriend Is....LOL...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Thanks homie. Glad u got it on video


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre

Dam this sites dead anymore


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes It Is


----------



## dlinehustler

Yeah, it's like poison............................................... :ugh: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Any pix from Sunday?


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Oh yeah, and Mattdog loves men...


----------



## matdogg

Westside Mint 76 said:


> Oh yeah, and Mattdog loves men...


Lol Randy you ****.


----------



## 85REGAL

Anyone know what time Back Bumper Bash starts on the 24th? Also, what time is the hop?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Westside Mint 76 said:


> Oh yeah, and Mattdog loves men...






matdogg said:


> Lol Randy you ****.


imma tell Melissa..LOL



Pinky Bitches said:


> Ttt


sup chip... ... Still planning that trip... Let ya know soon


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## flaked85

see you soon homie:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

pinky bitches


----------



## dlinehustler

:fool2:


----------

